# I just need to talk...



## hoping4girl

I'm trying so hard this month. Trying to not symptom spot. Trying to not think about whether or not I'm pregnant. Trying to not want to order tests off the internet or go to the store to buy a frer. I'm trying to ignore my bbs starting to get sore. How do the patient people do it? I feel good this month, then I don't, then I think yes! then I think no, i'm not. And I so want to not look up symptoms as if something new has suddenly developed and I can know if I'm pregnant sooner than two weeks. Just ride it out. Just know that the next two weeks, regardless of what happens, is going to be busy, and I will still find time to look up every twinge and pain. sometimes the internet is the biggest downfall in the tww. too much info out there to look at, too many ways to get hopes up before they fall. So, here I am, venting about my inability to be patient. thanks for listening :) good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## midg08

Since I have only just started tracking my cycles and I am getting mixed readings (fertility microscope said day period ended, bbt not working out so well at all and no CM yet- at all unless it was with my period) So I don't know if I have o'd or not but I do know how you feel on the symptom spotting. Of course for me it has been the last week of my cycle and everything I am spotting is period symptoms. Of course they are also preg. symptoms but they never are for me. Its so damn frustrating. :sad2:
In my case, when I had my first DS *7 years ago, the first symptom I remember is sense of smell. My Xhusband and I were out for a drive and all i could smell was a damn skunk. He couldn't smell it. 

As I mentioned, getting conflicting results with my methods of tracking ( i mean my bbt is all over the place serious jumps or falls by 1 degree every other day!) but i started counting back the other day and My DS was conceived on Jun 11 (or really close) and my cycles are typically around the first full week of the month. Im thinking I may have conceived ds at the end of a period. I dont remember tho and neither does my exhusband. 

Sorry, Not trying to steal your thread I just really wanted to say u aren't alone on the not wanting to symptom spot and I try so hard and I usually fail. :haha:
Hard not to wonder why your bbs hurt more than they did the day before or why you are soo weepy when you know that :witch: isn't that close to catching u.


----------



## hoping4girl

lol you didn't steal my thread! its nice to have a place just to say the junk you are thinking, and telling anyone else in person they would just look at you like you were nutty. so feel free to talk, or vent, or laugh or cry or whatever!


----------



## Angel baby

I listen dammit!!! Lmao!!! Let it out!!! You are my next roomy at the crazy house and it's ok! I symptom spot too and it's so hard not to do it in the TWW! Hope u get that BFP soon!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and let me also say to the rest of my addictions. I opted out to going to dinner tonight because I need to do some paper work! And what am I doing right now??? On BNB!!! And my husband came home with a bottle of wine after work and said "everyone gets pregnant drunk"! Hmmmmm... I tried to resist a glass and I failed! So one glass for me tonight!!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol yeah i'll be having some rum tonight, it helps to forget! thats bad to say that huh?? lol and i'm super excited we are gonna be neighbors at the nuthouse, cuz its not good to go it alone! the voices in my head totally don't count! and i shoudl be doing laundry, but i'm gonna watch some hockey and hopefully get off my computer, yeah, ok...whatever!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and just so you know, i'm one of those super crazies that try to get symptoms to show up. like running down the stairs really fast to see if my boobies will hurt when i'm done.of course they will!!! they are bouncing you idiot!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Bahahaha!!! Mine hurt now too cause I was squeezing them to see if that hurt!!!! I just might be pregnant!!!!!!! Oh wait!!! I haven't ovulated!!!! Dammit!


----------



## Angel baby

I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!

oh thats freakin highlarious! I just poured my drink, and thought I shoudl have had one earlier...my husbands horrible sister is having her baby tonight and she doesn't deserve one, totally pisses me off. and I was giving myself an "exam" in the shower and made my bb's hurt, thinking the same thing!!! then yeah...how dumb can we be??


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> I'm trying so hard this month. Trying to not symptom spot. Trying to not think about whether or not I'm pregnant. Trying to not want to order tests off the internet or go to the store to buy a frer. I'm trying to ignore my bbs starting to get sore. How do the patient people do it? I feel good this month, then I don't, then I think yes! then I think no, i'm not. And I so want to not look up symptoms as if something new has suddenly developed and I can know if I'm pregnant sooner than two weeks. Just ride it out. Just know that the next two weeks, regardless of what happens, is going to be busy, and I will still find time to look up every twinge and pain. sometimes the internet is the biggest downfall in the tww. too much info out there to look at, too many ways to get hopes up before they fall. So, here I am, venting about my inability to be patient. thanks for listening :) good luck to everyone!!!

i dont think its possible!!!! Since day 1 i have been symptom spotting. i try not to but i swear i should work for the internet with how much research ive done lol. i look like a computer junkie because i cant stay off. this has been the longest 2 weeks of my life (1st time doing the 2ww) and im still 5 days away and going nuts. the closer it gets the longer and slower the days go!!! no matter how much i try to distract myself its on my mind 24/7!!!! i feel the same as you... lots of baby dust! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, here's the new thing today: I had to pee twice before 8 this morning, I must be pregnant! OR I brushed my teeth and there was a little blood there, I must be pregnant!! grr....we need to start picking out our crazy house angel, I think as long as we are going we might as well get the one with the best jello!!


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> Ok, here's the new thing today: I had to pee twice before 8 this morning, I must be pregnant! OR I brushed my teeth and there was a little blood there, I must be pregnant!! grr....we need to start picking out our crazy house angel, I think as long as we are going we might as well get the one with the best jello!!

i feel the same! lol i spent all day yesterday peeing like crazy! and i peed right before i got in bed and had to pee again 15 minutes later. i had barely drank so after that pee i had nothing left to bother me in the middle of the night until this morning. and i told myself the same thing... I MUST BE PREGNANT!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust: for us all!


----------



## hoping4girl

I almost cried watching the news this morning, I must be pregnant! lol it was about a restaurant...so yeah....now I'm just grabbing straws. so glad i'm not the only one!!!


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> I almost cried watching the news this morning, I must be pregnant! lol it was about a restaurant...so yeah....now I'm just grabbing straws. so glad i'm not the only one!!!

haha lmao well if its not pregnancy then we are crazy and i dont think that's it so it HAS TO BE PREGNANCY :happydance::hugs:


----------



## clarey1981

I have to say you ladies have had me cracked up! 
The TWW is awful, its my first, and has been driving me crazy. Every 2 seconds im getting my OH to check my boobs! 
Do they look bigger? do they look darker?
Think he is going to send me to a nut house soon! he he


----------



## Ely27

clarey1981 said:


> I have to say you ladies have had me cracked up!
> The TWW is awful, its my first, and has been driving me crazy. Every 2 seconds im getting my OH to check my boobs!
> Do they look bigger? do they look darker?
> Think he is going to send me to a nut house soon! he he

lol this is my first 2WW also (my other pregnancies were not planned) and i dont know how people do it!!! Im suprised my brain hasnt exploded lol. 

lol im sure he has no problem checking your boobs! lol:haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

clarey1981 said:


> I have to say you ladies have had me cracked up!
> The TWW is awful, its my first, and has been driving me crazy. Every 2 seconds im getting my OH to check my boobs!
> Do they look bigger? do they look darker?
> Think he is going to send me to a nut house soon! he he

oh you can be neighbors w/ angel and I, we are gonna be there w/ our rainbow straight jackets on :haha:


----------



## clarey1981

lol he has nooooo problem checking them at all! Think its most he has ever seen them!
I know what you mean about brain explosion - maybe thats what baby brain truely is!
(oh another symptom to spot! lol).
Oh and yes please, I will be more than happy to join you! lol


----------



## hoping4girl

hey my thumb is twitching...what does that mean?? lol


----------



## Ely27

clarey1981 said:


> lol he has nooooo problem checking them at all! Think its most he has ever seen them!
> I know what you mean about brain explosion - maybe thats what baby brain truely is!
> (oh another symptom to spot! lol).
> Oh and yes please, I will be more than happy to join you! lol

lol lol lucky him!

hahahaha more symptoms! lol.


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> hey my thumb is twitching...what does that mean?? lol

lmao!!! your definitely pregnant!!! lmao:rofl:


----------



## hoping4girl

Ely27 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> hey my thumb is twitching...what does that mean?? lol
> 
> lmao!!! your definitely pregnant!!! lmao:rofl:Click to expand...

I know right?? bahahaha!!


----------



## Ely27

when do you test???


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm holding off this month, trying to wait till nov 5th, but i'm sure it will be soon. I have had chemicals the past two months, and i'm tired of getting excited and getting let down. if I wait till nov 5, it will be a week after, if i can wait till next saturday i'll be so proud :) i'm a poas addict bad, but i haven't peed on anything yet so i'm super excited about that!!


----------



## clarey1981

I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> I'm holding off this month, trying to wait till nov 5th, but i'm sure it will be soon. I have had chemicals the past two months, and i'm tired of getting excited and getting let down. if I wait till nov 5, it will be a week after, if i can wait till next saturday i'll be so proud :) i'm a poas addict bad, but i haven't peed on anything yet so i'm super excited about that!!

lol i understand. well ill be proud myself if you can wait... lol. im testing on tuesday yet going nuts... lol.


----------



## hoping4girl

clarey1981 said:


> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!

good luck!! could still be preggers!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ely27 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm holding off this month, trying to wait till nov 5th, but i'm sure it will be soon. I have had chemicals the past two months, and i'm tired of getting excited and getting let down. if I wait till nov 5, it will be a week after, if i can wait till next saturday i'll be so proud :) i'm a poas addict bad, but i haven't peed on anything yet so i'm super excited about that!!
> 
> lol i understand. well ill be proud myself if you can wait... lol. im testing on tuesday yet going nuts... lol.Click to expand...

good luck!! i have a feeling af will be here early this month...not sure why i just do...


----------



## Ely27

clarey1981 said:


> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!

same here!!!! im due to iss AF on the 24th. Lets go BFP's!!!!


----------



## clarey1981

hoping4girl said:


> clarey1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!
> 
> good luck!! could still be preggers!Click to expand...

Thanks for the positivity, however the fact I told my other half I feel like killing someone right now probably means im not!
The good old AF turns me into a witch - he begs for them to be over! lol.


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm holding off this month, trying to wait till nov 5th, but i'm sure it will be soon. I have had chemicals the past two months, and i'm tired of getting excited and getting let down. if I wait till nov 5, it will be a week after, if i can wait till next saturday i'll be so proud :) i'm a poas addict bad, but i haven't peed on anything yet so i'm super excited about that!!
> 
> lol i understand. well ill be proud myself if you can wait... lol. im testing on tuesday yet going nuts... lol.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck!! i have a feeling af will be here early this month...not sure why i just do...Click to expand...

dont speak that way!!! positivity!! lol. and thanks GL to you too!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## clarey1981

Ely27 said:


> clarey1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!
> 
> same here!!!! im due to iss AF on the 24th. Lets go BFP's!!!!Click to expand...

Oh good luck! Hope its BFP!!!! you will have to keep us updated.


----------



## Ely27

clarey1981 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarey1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!
> 
> same here!!!! im due to iss AF on the 24th. Lets go BFP's!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good luck! Hope its BFP!!!! you will have to keep us updated.Click to expand...

Thanks !! =) same with you!


----------



## hoping4girl

I try, but there is always one sign AF is coming for me: bubbles. sounds weird, but I get these bubbles "down there" before she comes, and I have had a few of those the past couple days. Not like I usually do, BUT ***TMI*** I also have some gas, which I think, ooo i'm farting, I'm so pregnant! nevermind the fact that we have a gassy family lol. So anyway, back to my tmi, i had some gas, that I guess could have traveled the wrong way, got in "there" and came back out, make sense? seems so weird typing that out!!! :haha: the really weird thing this time tho is I got those bubbles right after af, which I never do. always right before. who knows. I'm so tired of looking for symptoms, and tired of trying not to look for symptoms, maybe I'll just go do my laundry!!! :winkwink: OH yeah, that means me running down the stairs making my boobs hurt!!! lol :haha:


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> I try, but there is always one sign AF is coming for me: bubbles. sounds weird, but I get these bubbles "down there" before she comes, and I have had a few of those the past couple days. Not like I usually do, BUT ***TMI*** I also have some gas, which I think, ooo i'm farting, I'm so pregnant! nevermind the fact that we have a gassy family lol. So anyway, back to my tmi, i had some gas, that I guess could have traveled the wrong way, got in "there" and came back out, make sense? seems so weird typing that out!!! :haha: the really weird thing this time tho is I got those bubbles right after af, which I never do. always right before. who knows. I'm so tired of looking for symptoms, and tired of trying not to look for symptoms, maybe I'll just go do my laundry!!! :winkwink: OH yeah, that means me running down the stairs making my boobs hurt!!! lol :haha:

lmao like vajayjay farts?? lol lol 
well is it like my woodpeckers? because like i said in the other thread alot of women feel movement down tthere that are pregnant because the uterus is preparing!! so until AF comes, stay positive!!!


----------



## clarey1981

hoping4girl said:


> I try, but there is always one sign AF is coming for me: bubbles. sounds weird, but I get these bubbles "down there" before she comes, and I have had a few of those the past couple days. Not like I usually do, BUT ***TMI*** I also have some gas, which I think, ooo i'm farting, I'm so pregnant! nevermind the fact that we have a gassy family lol. So anyway, back to my tmi, i had some gas, that I guess could have traveled the wrong way, got in "there" and came back out, make sense? seems so weird typing that out!!! :haha: the really weird thing this time tho is I got those bubbles right after af, which I never do. always right before. who knows. I'm so tired of looking for symptoms, and tired of trying not to look for symptoms, maybe I'll just go do my laundry!!! :winkwink: OH yeah, that means me running down the stairs making my boobs hurt!!! lol :haha:

lol! that made me chuckle. I hope that its earlier is a good sign. I do believe that being more gassy really is meant to be a sign, so fx'd for you! 
You really have a way with words - you have truly cheared me up from my otherwise crappy day!


----------



## Angel baby

Hey bleeding gums is a good thing and bloody nose! I'm sitting at my fertility doc now just continuing to pass over money, I'm thinking she may just go ahead and have me admitted! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

BTW, y'all should really invest in some gas x! Good luck with it thoughcause it doesn't help me! Lol


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thanks ladies :) 
ah the past couple days on bnb have made me very happy, cuz of people like you!!! holy crap that sounded like something off of sesame street!! hahahahhaha!! 
yes, vajayjay farts!! when we have really great sex for a long time i get them bad...so embarrassing!! he laughs at me! but its nothing you can help, i sure can't control that area of my body thats for sure. 
Ok i'm gonna go run down the stairs now, ttyl gals, i will be back!! (i'm sure after I run back UP the stairs...imagine that!!) lol


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> BTW, y'all should really invest in some gas x! Good luck with it thoughcause it doesn't help me! Lol

lol yeah i'm not sure it would help me either, I have the gassiest family on the planet! my sister has a new fiance that she told me she hasn't farted in front of yet, and I'm all....holy crap you better he so needs to know what he is getting into!!!:haha:


----------



## clarey1981

Have fun Hoping4girl. Dont hurt those bbs too much!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> lol thanks ladies :)
> ah the past couple days on bnb have made me very happy, cuz of people like you!!! holy crap that sounded like something off of sesame street!! hahahahhaha!!
> yes, vajayjay farts!! when we have really great sex for a long time i get them bad...so embarrassing!! he laughs at me! but its nothing you can help, i sure can't control that area of my body thats for sure.
> Ok i'm gonna go run down the stairs now, ttyl gals, i will be back!! (i'm sure after I run back UP the stairs...imagine that!!) lol

aww yay same here. my 2ww has definitely gotten better.

lmao yea its happened to me during sex too! totally kills the sexy mood and turns into instant laughing lol. 

haha be careful we dont want to fall!


----------



## hoping4girl

hahaha!! i didn't run down the stairs, i had a basket full of clothes in my hand, and I forgot to run back up, so I jumped up and down in the living room and all that got me was feeling like an idiot :) so NOW I'm gonna work on my project thats supposed to keep me from thinking of being pregnant, i'm *attempting* to write a book, for my niece, and I'm putting a girl that gets pregnant in there. nice me. way to not think about it. but luckily, its still early, so she's not pregnant yet ;)


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> hahaha!! i didn't run down the stairs, i had a basket full of clothes in my hand, and I forgot to run back up, so I jumped up and down in the living room and all that got me was feeling like an idiot :) so NOW I'm gonna work on my project thats supposed to keep me from thinking of being pregnant, i'm *attempting* to write a book, for my niece, and I'm putting a girl that gets pregnant in there. nice me. way to not think about it. but luckily, its still early, so she's not pregnant yet ;)

lol yes.... pregnant girl in the book is DEFINITELY the way to not think about pregnancy hehe:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Now, gotta talk hubby into a IUI! Hmmmmm.... I hope I get a BFP this month! This is getting a little frustrating! I'm just gonna have to give it up every day to talk him into it! All I wanted to do was clomid and trigger shot but apparently it's the sane price as IUI do mind as well get the optimal part! Now to talk hubby into going back to clinic to get jack happy is going to be difficult. He had hard rime with SA 6 months ago! Blah!


----------



## Angel baby

That wine must have done a number on me or this phone sucks with all the typos!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah good luck!!! I hate talking to dh about pregnancy stuff he just turns off and doesn't listen totally pisses me off. Then he asks me something and I'm all...hey, I told you about that a week ago! he's like oh really? :dohh:
and my thumb really is twitching its getting very annoying...


----------



## midg08

My Thumb does that too!!!! and sometimes my eye! aaahhh I hate it!


----------



## hoping4girl

dh's eye does it too, the eye doc told him it was b/c his eye was dry in the way back. not sure how that transfers to a thumb, but it has stopped for now ;) must not be preggers! lol


----------



## Angel baby

My eye does it too and that is irritating! I hate talking to DH too about it cause all I hear is I want a baby but when it comes to dishing out the money he is hesitant! Anyone know where I can buy one of those dolls with the mouth that's almost real to give a blowjob? Of course out of the fertile window time and gotta be secretive about it too and i was thinking the light must be off! ROTFLMAO!! That might do the trick of agreeing immediately! Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> My eye does it too and that is irritating! I hate talking to DH too about it cause all I hear is I want a baby but when it comes to dishing out the money he is hesitant! Anyone know where I can buy one of those dolls with the mouth that's almost real to give a blowjob? Of course out of the fertile window time and gotta be secretive about it too and i was thinking the light must be off! ROTFLMAO!! That might do the trick of agreeing immediately! Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!

LMFAOOOOOOOO :rofl:


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> My eye does it too and that is irritating! I hate talking to DH too about it cause all I hear is I want a baby but when it comes to dishing out the money he is hesitant! Anyone know where I can buy one of those dolls with the mouth that's almost real to give a blowjob? Of course out of the fertile window time and gotta be secretive about it too and i was thinking the light must be off! ROTFLMAO!! That might do the trick of agreeing immediately! Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!

hahaha I sell that kind of stuff! (I do those kind of at home parties :blush::happydance:) 
I was told the eye twitch was because you are tired and I know most of the time when my eye does start twitching its because Im tired. :shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> My eye does it too and that is irritating! I hate talking to DH too about it cause all I hear is I want a baby but when it comes to dishing out the money he is hesitant! Anyone know where I can buy one of those dolls with the mouth that's almost real to give a blowjob? Of course out of the fertile window time and gotta be secretive about it too and i was thinking the light must be off! ROTFLMAO!! That might do the trick of agreeing immediately! Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hahaha I sell that kind of stuff! (I do those kind of at home parties :blush::happydance:)
> I was told the eye twitch was because you are tired and I know most of the time when my eye does start twitching its because Im tired. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll take 1! Lol! My DH would have a heart attack if I did that to him but what he dont know won't hurt him! I love fun parties!!!


----------



## midg08

Angel Baby: hahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahahahahahahah to funny!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh thats awesome! lollollol!!! I had a horrible cramp today while looking at halloween costumes w/ ds, hoping thats a good sign! had a cramp, must be preggers!!


----------



## Angel baby

I have cramps too!!! I think I'll test tomorrow!!


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> oh thats awesome! lollollol!!! I had a horrible cramp today while looking at halloween costumes w/ ds, hoping thats a good sign! had a cramp, must be preggers!!

lmao u must! but seriously i was just about to post about it... tonight i have REALLYYYYY BAD cramps... BAD... i HOPE its good!


----------



## Angel baby

I must be pregnant too, I been eating banana bread that was really good! Only thing missing was the nuts in it! Who the hell makes banana bread with no nuts?!? I'm hormonal too with no banana nut bread! Only problem is, I haven't ovulated yet! Stupid fertilityfriend and ovaries!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol wait!!! my thumb is twitching again!!! oh yippee!!! and I really wanted to have sex last night!! oh wait....that was probably the rum, nevermind ;) I think I can make you some banana bread angel, I have some bananas that totally need to be baked in something yummy. I do make it w/out nuts, cuz my son is allergic to tree nuts. horrible allergy, cuz I love nuts!!! but my dh made a fire this morning, cuz it was FREAKING COLD in here, (he didn't turn the heat on last night) and I don't want to move out of my chair yet :) i'm hungry tho....maybe I should get my lazy butt up and eat!!


----------



## midg08

Oooh.. I must be pregnant. We went on a mini vacation today to an amish town and all I could think about was food....
I had a huge lunch and then we had ice cream and old fashioned sodas. So I must be pregnant because Im never as hungry as I was today...
:haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol you must be!! running down the stairs today proved much better than yesterday, they are hurting a little now when I do that ;) but they are probably just mad at me for bouncing them down the stairs!! oh it helps so much making fun of myself for the stupid things I think, so glad I don't seem to be the only one!!! I really wanted a turkey sandwich all day...spose that makes me pregnant too!!


----------



## Angel baby

OK!!! Let me tell yall about my "talk" with DH!! He was fully listening until I got to the part of you will have to go to the clinic and give another Semen specimen again. And he started getting all snappy "NO, NO, NO, I'm not doing that again!! It's embarrasing and way too uncomfortable" AND ME, " ummmmmm.... Uncomfortable?!? Who did surgery in May under general anesthisia to have my tubes reversed? How do you think I feel the 4 times so far that I have gone and spread my legs to have my twat displayed, poked at and flushed!" Oh that was so uncomfortable I just keep going back for more! WTF?!? The constant trips for blood work and etc.... 

So after he cooled off from the initial reaction it was "you know, your right, you take your temp every morning, You keep doing these painful procedures, your testing to see if you ovulate, SO... I'll do whatever it is you want to do and that one little thing compared to what you have done is nothing!" YOU GOT THAT DAMN RIGHT! GEEZ!!!!

So, after I thought about it, I told him I may want to wait after christmas but just want some more thought to it. 950.00 is alot of money per cycle.

SO BACK TO THE FUNNY, I lost my temper with DH last night, I must be pregnant! (even though I still have not ovulated!) LMAO!

I'm on CD15 and usually ovulate around 17 so I'm getting closer!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> lol you must be!! running down the stairs today proved much better than yesterday, they are hurting a little now when I do that ;) but they are probably just mad at me for bouncing them down the stairs!! oh it helps so much making fun of myself for the stupid things I think, so glad I don't seem to be the only one!!! I really wanted a turkey sandwich all day...spose that makes me pregnant too!!

BTW, your ticker says 9dpo and top signs at 9dpo is bloating, are you bloating??? Don't go drink 5 gallons of water and answer yes because I don't think that works! LMAO!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah that would totally work!! and I'm a little bloated, but more gassy. lots of gassy, but blaming it on the dogs ;)
and yes, you must be preggers, altho men totally deserve to be yelled at at least once a week. dummies. ;) I am overly happy for somereason, so that must mean I'm preggers!! I haven't had my depressed day, or my super angry for no reason day that I usually get before AF. Altho maybe she is holding off. Who knows. I'm so tired of waiting, but this cycle I'm waiting much better than the last few, so yippee mee!!! and its all because of this thread I think :) I love laughing!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I blame my dog too! She can be so bad too! I love this thread!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and btw I have my super angry for no reason day too but u will NEVER hear me confess that to DH! Lmao!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm going to Amazon to buy that conception detail clearblue to take


----------



## hoping4girl

I have never used one of those let me know how that goes!!....DH and I are going to walgreens today,and I'm getting a test. I can't help it. This is the longest I've ever waited to take one, and altho I am proud of me, I just wanna pee on something!!!! Ok, maybe I shouldn't, and maybe since DH is with me he will tell me I can't...lets hope for that!!! I justwanna!!!! OH and my thumb is still twitching....so annoying. 
My dogs were seriously farting yesterday and stunk up the whole house. If they weren't fixed I would think they were preggers!!!
And I tell DH...I'm really pissed today and don't know why, so if you want to stay married stay the F*#$ away from me!!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

You must be pregnant and hormonal! Go pee on a OPK


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I don't have an OPK i swore off those this month! and as I have been sitting here I thought, no, I'm not gonna, oh NO, I will, oh crap!! :) I should just stay home :)


----------



## Angel baby

Don't listen to me though because I have 10 IC HPT and 25 more on the way plus twin pack clearblue digital on the way! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> ah that would totally work!! and I'm a little bloated, but more gassy. lots of gassy, but blaming it on the dogs ;)
> and yes, you must be preggers, altho men totally deserve to be yelled at at least once a week. dummies. ;) I am overly happy for somereason, so that must mean I'm preggers!! I haven't had my depressed day, or my super angry for no reason day that I usually get before AF. Altho maybe she is holding off. Who knows. I'm so tired of waiting, but this cycle I'm waiting much better than the last few, so yippee mee!!! and its all because of this thread I think :) I love laughing!!!

ahhh! im gassy today for the first time!!! i blame you!!!! lol lol :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ah that would totally work!! and I'm a little bloated, but more gassy. lots of gassy, but blaming it on the dogs ;)
> and yes, you must be preggers, altho men totally deserve to be yelled at at least once a week. dummies. ;) I am overly happy for somereason, so that must mean I'm preggers!! I haven't had my depressed day, or my super angry for no reason day that I usually get before AF. Altho maybe she is holding off. Who knows. I'm so tired of waiting, but this cycle I'm waiting much better than the last few, so yippee mee!!! and its all because of this thread I think :) I love laughing!!!
> 
> ahhh! im gassy today for the first time!!! i blame you!!!! lol lol :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::af::af::af::af::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Angel baby

What does it mean if I'm gassy and haven't ovulated yet????


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> What does it mean if I'm gassy and haven't ovulated yet????

lmfaooo


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> What does it mean if I'm gassy and haven't ovulated yet????
> 
> lmfaoooClick to expand...

I think I might go eat some grapefruit and then I'll be more than gassy, I'll have a problem with the runs!!!

You can tell she went to the store, she got mighty quiet and I BET THERE IS GOING TO BE A :test: in the morning with a :bfp:!!!!

PS... My clearblue digital conception twin pack is estimated delivery between 11/18/11 to 12/2/11. This cycle plus another cycle by then!! I just read that and fell out! I HOPE I HAVE A BFP by the time its here! I guess its that long cause they don't sell it here in the states! :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

OK, I'm going to go OPK my afternoon pee! Damn soy could have brought my O up a little!


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> What does it mean if I'm gassy and haven't ovulated yet????
> 
> lmfaoooClick to expand...
> 
> I think I might go eat some grapefruit and then I'll be more than gassy, I'll have a problem with the runs!!!
> 
> You can tell she went to the store, she got mighty quiet and I BET THERE IS GOING TO BE A :test: in the morning with a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> PS... My clearblue digital conception twin pack is estimated delivery between 11/18/11 to 12/2/11. This cycle plus another cycle by then!! I just read that and fell out! I HOPE I HAVE A BFP by the time its here! I guess its that long cause they don't sell it here in the states! :dohh:Click to expand...


lol lol yea for sure there will be a test.

WOW that is FAR from nowww!!!!!! for sure there should be a BFP before then!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL NO!!! I didn't buy any!!!! I told DH not to let me buy any at the store and I am so proud I didn't even go down that row! Instead I got some halloween decorations to put up with the boys, they did the window clings and I did the lights outside and inside. AND I'm trying not to run down the stairs. ;) 
I say if you are gassy before you have O'd its cuz you just ate too much mexican ;) 
feel free to blame your gas on me, they all know its me anyway!! and I'm bloated now this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure its from the Chalupa's I had for lunch but they were soooo good!!! I have been craving them for days now!!! I'm knocked up!! :haha:
AANNDD last of all, I wanted to cry when I saw your siggy had me in it ....makes me feel so wanted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> LOL NO!!! I didn't buy any!!!! I told DH not to let me buy any at the store and I am so proud I didn't even go down that row! Instead I got some halloween decorations to put up with the boys, they did the window clings and I did the lights outside and inside. AND I'm trying not to run down the stairs. ;)
> I say if you are gassy before you have O'd its cuz you just ate too much mexican ;)
> feel free to blame your gas on me, they all know its me anyway!! and I'm bloated now this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure its from the Chalupa's I had for lunch but they were soooo good!!! I have been craving them for days now!!! I'm knocked up!! :haha:
> AANNDD last of all, I wanted to cry when I saw your siggy had me in it ....makes me feel so wanted!!! :hugs:


lol lol im suprised! i wouldve walked in the aisle just to look for a sale and use that as a reason to buy it! lol. thats how i got mine. got a 3 pack frer for like $12 because it was really a two pack that had one free lol. and i was like i HAVE to get it now instead of spending $20 later lol. 
Aw thats cute how old are your sons???
lol i had a burrito!!! its a sign! lol we are PREGGYYYY :happydance:
awww no prob!! i really get along with you and i completely see us in a baby bump group together!!! so we HAVE to be pregnant... lol


----------



## hoping4girl

They are 6 and 10. two little punks :) 
I'm starting to doubt my being pregnant, even tho I totally have all the signs....chalupa eating and thumb twitching and blaming my gas on the dogs....I'm starting to slip into the depressed day of my pms but I might just be tired...I think I'll nap....OH there's another sign ;)


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> They are 6 and 10. two little punks :)
> I'm starting to doubt my being pregnant, even tho I totally have all the signs....chalupa eating and thumb twitching and blaming my gas on the dogs....I'm starting to slip into the depressed day of my pms but I might just be tired...I think I'll nap....OH there's another sign ;)

aww wow thats nice =) time flies huh? mine is 4 and im like already? lol. ims o ready for this baby! 
hahaha those are all great signs. 
yea i already took a nap a little while ago.. i really needed it!


----------



## Angel baby

Hey!! I'm pregnant too!!!! I have gas also!!! I have pregnancy test too and I share!!!


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> Hey!! I'm pregnant too!!!! I have gas also!!! I have pregnancy test too and I share!!!

lmaoo im confused if you're talking to her or me??? lol and i dont want to reply stuff and its not even for me... embarassing..:blush: lmao


----------



## Angel baby

Mine are 13, 15, and 17! I wish I could keep them babies because these teenage years will be the death of me! Grrrrr....


----------



## Angel baby

You, her and everone! Lol!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Hey!! I'm pregnant too!!!! I have gas also!!! I have pregnancy test too and I share!!!

lol we are just a bunch of gassy ladies huh?? and send me one of those tests I'd pee on it right now...well...maybe in an hour I don't really have to go right now :winkwink:
and I reply to everyone I don't care, everything is my business :haha:


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> Mine are 13, 15, and 17! I wish I could keep them babies because these teenage years will be the death of me! Grrrrr....

oh lol okay gotcha

and wow!!!! 2 years apart each!! you must be going nuts!! lol.


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Mine are 13, 15, and 17! I wish I could keep them babies because these teenage years will be the death of me! Grrrrr....
> 
> oh lol okay gotcha
> 
> and wow!!!! 2 years apart each!! you must be going nuts!! lol.Click to expand...

Crazy is more the word! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

EWCM!!! :happydance: One problem, I'm arguing with the DH!:growlmad: peckerhead!:growlmad:


----------



## Ely27

angel baby why are you guys arguing??? and im sure its crazy but so worth it!

hoping4girl i checked myself again :blush::haha: lmaoooo it softened up!!! (or im nuts lol) and NO blood!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

He was being an ass. He must be on his period!


----------



## midg08

oooh I was gassy last night.... Ladies I MUST be pregnant (and joining the Gassy Ladies Club we have going on here) :)


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> oooh I was gassy last night.... Ladies I MUST be pregnant (and joining the Gassy Ladies Club we have going on here) :)[/
> 
> You must be pregnant!!!!! I am too, only thing is I haven't ovulated!! But it's ok because I have all the signs that this is my month!!! I'm getting mighty close to being in the TWW! I have EWCM, by the way that EPO really helped with that, and O pains last night and today. Must be the soy making them so wicked along with the HSG! I think I might ovulate on my open side this month! Woohoo!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok 1) stop checking!!eww!! I don't even know what its supposed to belike when you are preggers so thats why I don't even stick my fingers in there! STOP IT! lol
2) I didn't go #2 yesterday....must be constipated!! now I'm gassy...
3) I did have some of those bubbles I was talking about today, after my shower, not sure if its just from washing or what....but not many bubbles. lol bubbles. 
4) ELY!! where are you?? I want to see what happened this morning!!!
5) I don't know why I put a 5 down, it just felt right....oh wait!! I couldn't remember what the heck I was doing in the shower this morning...must have pregnancy brain!! 
6) ANGEL: have make up sex ;)
7)MIDG: did you have some mexican?? Mexican is notorious for gas!!! lol 
Have a great day ladies!! I'm so proud of myself, not testing, waiting, hoping to wait till the end of the week. I think I'm gonna order some tests online so that I have to wait till friday or saturday to even try, I want a FRER but I know if I go buy one I would take it tomorrow. lol I have no self control!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Ok 1) stop checking!!eww!! I don't even know what its supposed to belike when you are preggers so thats why I don't even stick my fingers in there! STOP IT! lol
> 2) I didn't go #2 yesterday....must be constipated!! now I'm gassy...
> 3) I did have some of those bubbles I was talking about today, after my shower, not sure if its just from washing or what....but not many bubbles. lol bubbles.
> 4) ELY!! where are you?? I want to see what happened this morning!!!
> 5) I don't know why I put a 5 down, it just felt right....oh wait!! I couldn't remember what the heck I was doing in the shower this morning...must have pregnancy brain!!
> 6) ANGEL: have make up sex ;)
> 7)MIDG: did you have some mexican?? Mexican is notorious for gas!!! lol
> Have a great day ladies!! I'm so proud of myself, not testing, waiting, hoping to wait till the end of the week. I think I'm gonna order some tests online so that I have to wait till friday or saturday to even try, I want a FRER but I know if I go buy one I would take it tomorrow. lol I have no self control!!!!

I'll have make up sex tonight I suppose. I'm thinking today or tomorrow for sure. So many O pains!

1.as for ordering online make sure it will be here before 12/2! LMAO! because that's when that conception one will be in!

2.) I LOVE MEXICAN FOOD! Guess I'm not pregnant after all because Ive been eating alot of it here lately!

3.) I don't know why I put it here either but sounded right and I really need to get my ass to work!

4.) OH, an let me add, WILL YALL PLEASE TEST???? I WANT TO KNOW IF YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!

5.) I just had to have a 5. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Angel baby

OH YEA, I FORGOT! 

6.) I HAVE TO PUT MY FINGER THERE TO SEE WHERE MY CP IS! AND IT'S REALLY HIGH! 

Want to come over and me make you some dinner after you know where my hands have been? 

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> OH YEA, I FORGOT!
> 
> 6.) I HAVE TO PUT MY FINGER THERE TO SEE WHERE MY CP IS! AND IT'S REALLY HIGH!
> 
> Want to come over and me make you some dinner after you know where my hands have been?
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

totally!!! that sounds hot! lol :haha: 
I just ordered them from walgreens, which btw, they sell vibrators and sex furniture, did NOT know that!!! But, since Dh is going to be gone for the week I didn't order any ;) and they should be here in 5-7 days...like a period! lol so I'm not testing till then!!! I got three, so as soon as they get here I'm sure I will be testing so you have to wait it out with me Angel!! :happydance: I was excited this morning, cuz my bb's hurt a little when I woke up this morning w/out me squeezing the crap out of them first, so thats a good sign! lol


----------



## Angel baby

Lmao! I didn't know walgreens sold that! U don't have to buy it from there anyways because Midg sells it!! U can get a big purple monster with the beads while he is away!! ROTFLMO!!


----------



## hoping4girl

NICE!!!! but this is the week I could care less about sex, even with myself!!! lol


----------



## Angel baby

I have had 2 cups of coffee this morning and a little Dr. Pepper so my urine should be diluted. I know, bad caffeine :nope:! BUT I WANTED IT! :thumbup: I also didn't temp this morning, didn't have my thermometer in the right place! LOL! Here is my lunch OPK... I'm thinking it's probably a positive due to all the signs and my diluted urine to be this dark! 



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ely27

Just an update... tested this morning (AF due today) and BFN!!!!! To be honest though Im still very hopeful and positive. Because I always get AF in the morning yet I have no sign of her at all! And if AF doesnt show I will be so happy because i have NEVER EVER missed AF. In my 12 years of having it! So Im still really excited and I just keep thinking about women who dont get BFP until weeks after AF is missed. And for some reason i have a gut feeling I would get BFP 16 dpo.. i dont know why. although i only have ONE test left and no $ sooooo i the next time i test will be Friday. wishing everyone luck!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm catching up to you girls! Oh! I had Taco Cabana for lunch! Beef Brisket Tacos w/ lots of cheese and SALSA! NUMMY, NUMMY, NUMMY


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> Just an update... tested this morning (AF due today) and BFN!!!!! To be honest though Im still very hopeful and positive. Because I always get AF in the morning yet I have no sign of her at all! And if AF doesnt show I will be so happy because i have NEVER EVER missed AF. In my 12 years of having it! So Im still really excited and I just keep thinking about women who dont get BFP until weeks after AF is missed. And for some reason i have a gut feeling I would get BFP 16 dpo.. i dont know why. although i only have ONE test left and no $ sooooo i the next time i test will be Friday. wishing everyone luck!

I hate that! But there was 2 girls I talked to that got theirs at 16dpo and tested negative every day until 16dpo! So there is HOPE!!!! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af::af::af::af::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## midg08

Angel Baby - If you have been eating a lot of it, thats called a CRAVING - You Must Be Pregnant! hahahaha

Hoping4Girl - I don't eat Mexican and I can sell you What ever type of vibrator you wish! I have every kind imaginable 

Angle Baby: So did you want one of those large purple monsters with the rotating beads? 
hahahahahah


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> Angel Baby - If you have been eating a lot of it, thats called a CRAVING - You Must Be Pregnant! hahahaha
> 
> Hoping4Girl - I don't eat Mexican and I can sell you What ever type of vibrator you wish! I have every kind imaginable
> 
> Angle Baby: So did you want one of those large purple monsters with the rotating beads?
> hahahahahah

Believe it or not, I HAD ONE A LONG TIME AGO! 

But what tickles me, is I have no idea where that thing is! I haven't seen it in years but I made the joke when DH and I were dating that I had a purple monster with beads! Till this day I joke about the purple monster and he gets so frustrated, like "let me see! Is it bigger than me? If I find it, I'm demolishing it" I still won't tell him the truth if I got it! Keeps him on his TOES! LMAO!!!! :haha: I bet he secretly ramages through my stuff looking for it!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Angel baby

And if I end up with a BFP, I can hear him now! Is it mine or the purple monster! I suppose it shoots out cum too huh?


----------



## midg08

hey the have those out now (you mix up a mixture of like water and cream of tarter or water and cornstarch because they aren't harmful to your body) and fill up the little sucker and then when you are ready you squeeze the pump and wala.... it cums.:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
I haven't ever had/used or sold one but its too funny.

He prolly found it a long time ago rummaging thru stuff and threw it away. Its so funny, some guys are so against the idea and other guys know that it makes great fun during play time.

TBH out of all of the parties I have done the ones that are coupes/co-ed parties are the best. The guys are either so embarrased they are there or are so in to it they are funny.:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

clarey1981 said:


> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!

Did the witch come?? I was reading back on these post cause I think I missed a day in the begining but :hi:!


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> hey the have those out now (you mix up a mixture of like water and cream of tarter or water and cornstarch because they aren't harmful to your body) and fill up the little sucker and then when you are ready you squeeze the pump and wala.... it cums.:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> I haven't ever had/used or sold one but its too funny.
> 
> He prolly found it a long time ago rummaging thru stuff and threw it away. Its so funny, some guys are so against the idea and other guys know that it makes great fun during play time.
> 
> TBH out of all of the parties I have done the ones that are coupes/co-ed parties are the best. The guys are either so embarrased they are there or are so in to it they are funny.:haha:

I had lost it before he came back into the picture! BUT THAT IS FREAKING HILARIOUS IF IT SPITS OUT SOMETHING!!! I need hubby to see that! :haha::haha:

What DPO are you on? AM I THE ONLY FREAKING ONE THAT HASN'T OVULATED? I had a good talk with my Ovaries last night and I told the Right one it is out of commision until after the baby was done so don't even think about making a dominant follicle! LMAO! (That tube is blocked) I don't know how well it listened though! :haha:


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update... tested this morning (AF due today) and BFN!!!!! To be honest though Im still very hopeful and positive. Because I always get AF in the morning yet I have no sign of her at all! And if AF doesnt show I will be so happy because i have NEVER EVER missed AF. In my 12 years of having it! So Im still really excited and I just keep thinking about women who dont get BFP until weeks after AF is missed. And for some reason i have a gut feeling I would get BFP 16 dpo.. i dont know why. although i only have ONE test left and no $ sooooo i the next time i test will be Friday. wishing everyone luck!
> 
> I hate that! But there was 2 girls I talked to that got theirs at 16dpo and tested negative every day until 16dpo! So there is HOPE!!!! :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af::af::af::af::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:Click to expand...



aw thank you!!!! yeah im still very hopeful:thumbup:


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> hey the have those out now (you mix up a mixture of like water and cream of tarter or water and cornstarch because they aren't harmful to your body) and fill up the little sucker and then when you are ready you squeeze the pump and wala.... it cums.:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> I haven't ever had/used or sold one but its too funny.
> 
> He prolly found it a long time ago rummaging thru stuff and threw it away. Its so funny, some guys are so against the idea and other guys know that it makes great fun during play time.
> 
> TBH out of all of the parties I have done the ones that are coupes/co-ed parties are the best. The guys are either so embarrased they are there or are so in to it they are funny.:haha:
> 
> I had lost it before he came back into the picture! BUT THAT IS FREAKING HILARIOUS IF IT SPITS OUT SOMETHING!!! I need hubby to see that! :haha::haha:
> 
> What DPO are you on? AM I THE ONLY FREAKING ONE THAT HASN'T OVULATED? I had a good talk with my Ovaries last night and I told the Right one it is out of commision until after the baby was done so don't even think about making a dominant follicle! LMAO! (That tube is blocked) I don't know how well it listened though! :haha:Click to expand...

lmao!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah Ely....it will come, I have a great feeling!!! :dust::hugs:
Angel: I like your pic it looks good!!! I'm telling ya, make up sex!!! 

My guy really likes using toys in the bedroom :blush: we have lots of fun :happydance: lol


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> Ah Ely....it will come, I have a great feeling!!! :dust::hugs:
> Angel: I like your pic it looks good!!! I'm telling ya, make up sex!!!
> 
> My guy really likes using toys in the bedroom :blush: we have lots of fun :happydance: lol

thank you! i do too thats why im so confused!!!:wacko: hwy make me wait?? if its there why cant i just know NOW!!!!??? lol. ugh! whatever the end result is all that matters.

and wow you little freak you!!! haha:sex:


----------



## Angel baby

Ok, so I had to pee again, so why not test again huh? :haha::shrug:

So... ITS DEIFNATELY A POSITIVE! :happydance::happydance:



Can't talk tonight! I have some serious :sex::sex::sex::angelnot::angelnot::angelnot:

for the next 3 days! woohoo! Then TWW for me!!!:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## clarey1981

Angel baby said:


> clarey1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!
> 
> Did the witch come?? I was reading back on these post cause I think I missed a day in the begining but :hi:!Click to expand...

Hey Angel Baby

Yep she got me good! Really light this morning - but now its in full swing :cry:
Was so sure I was, my body has well and truly tricked me and my OH this month. Good news though is I can have fun trying all over again! :happydance:
My OH now thinks Im obsessed! Preseed, OPK's, Basal thermometer and stack loada tests ordered for next month! he he!

Now I dont want to sound rude, but I really dont want to see you girls joining me back over at TTC, I want you all to get your BFPs!! and move up to First Trimester!!
I will be checking in for your results!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

clarey1981 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarey1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have already tested 2 days ago with FRER and it was BFN. The witch is due tomorrow!
> I am always as regular as clock work - I could set my watch by it!
> 
> Did the witch come?? I was reading back on these post cause I think I missed a day in the begining but :hi:!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Angel Baby
> 
> Yep she got me good! Really light this morning - but now its in full swing :cry:
> Was so sure I was, my body has well and truly tricked me and my OH this month. Good news though is I can have fun trying all over again! :happydance:
> My OH now thinks Im obsessed! Preseed, OPK's, Basal thermometer and stack loada tests ordered for next month! he he!
> 
> Now I dont want to sound rude, but I really dont want to see you girls joining me back over at TTC, I want you all to get your BFPs!! and move up to First Trimester!!
> I will be checking in for your results!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

OH STICK around! I haven't ovulated yet either BUT I WILL between now and tomorrow! Maybe you will get that Christmas announcement!!!!! That would be cool! I'm thinking if no BFP this cycle, IUI for me next cycle.


----------



## hoping4girl

sorry clarey :( hang with us!! I"m sure af is coming for me soon, my bbs are startin to not hurt as bad today, so yeah. 
altho...new symptom=dry eyes!!! they are burning wth?? preggers!!
and dh and i do get pretty dirty...we were having fun the other night and I was thinking...well...if i'm preggers no more of this for a while!!! bummer!! lol


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> hey the have those out now (you mix up a mixture of like water and cream of tarter or water and cornstarch because they aren't harmful to your body) and fill up the little sucker and then when you are ready you squeeze the pump and wala.... it cums.:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> I haven't ever had/used or sold one but its too funny.
> 
> He prolly found it a long time ago rummaging thru stuff and threw it away. Its so funny, some guys are so against the idea and other guys know that it makes great fun during play time.
> 
> TBH out of all of the parties I have done the ones that are coupes/co-ed parties are the best. The guys are either so embarrased they are there or are so in to it they are funny.:haha:
> 
> I had lost it before he came back into the picture! BUT THAT IS FREAKING HILARIOUS IF IT SPITS OUT SOMETHING!!! I need hubby to see that! :haha::haha:
> 
> What DPO are you on? AM I THE ONLY FREAKING ONE THAT HASN'T OVULATED? I had a good talk with my Ovaries last night and I told the Right one it is out of commision until after the baby was done so don't even think about making a dominant follicle! LMAO! (That tube is blocked) I don't know how well it listened though! :haha:Click to expand...

Well I would LOVE to tell you what DPO I am on but I honestly don't know. My temps are all over the place, My fertility Microscope said I was fertile just the last day of my period which was the 14th and thats the only day I had a positive with that. If thats the case I would be about 10dpo... It is only the second month I have used it... :(
The only CM I have encountered this month is the creamy lotion type. I always have EGCM so I have no clue whats going on there. I am going thru PMS symptoms like crazy and my cycle SHOULD end in about 11-14 days. According to all of that information I should be maybe 3dpo. I HATE THIS!!!!! urgh... :wacko::shrug::growlmad:
This is only the 1st month of temping also. I tried a few years ago but I never get up at the same time and I never remember to temp. Ive really been hard on myself about it this time around :)


----------



## midg08

For those of you interested in seeing the Squirting Toy here is a link to a place that sells it.... hahahahaha
Warning: Adult Content!!!:winkwink:

https://www.thepleasurechest.com/squirting-realistic-dildo-5466-prd1.htm


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> For those of you interested in seeing the Squirting Toy here is a link to a place that sells it.... hahahahaha
> Warning: Adult Content!!!:winkwink:
> 
> https://www.thepleasurechest.com/squirting-realistic-dildo-5466-prd1.htm

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

If you add some blue veins to that, it would look super real. Maybe a few little PUB hairs too! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thats nasty!!


----------



## Angel baby

ELY- DID I MISS SOMETHING! YOU TAKE ANOTHER TEST!!!!!!!!! ITS A BFP????????? OH I HOPE SO!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> ELY- DID I MISS SOMETHING! YOU TAKE ANOTHER TEST!!!!!!!!! ITS A BFP????????? OH I HOPE SO!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

lol are you talking about my ticker or the other post/?? the other post has me just plain confused:wacko:

the ticker is just me being positive :haha::blush: lol. 

but hopefully soon!


----------



## Angel baby

I was talking about BOTH! I seen the post and read the first part and saw the ticker and came back here to make sure you were the same person! LOL! I HOPE IT'S POSITIVE! FX FOR YOU!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah ladies...I have been so hopeful...and today now I'm getting doubtful. Today all I could think of was having a baby and needing to be pregnant and wanting it so bad....and now I am symptom spotting horribly and I hate it!!!! ggrrrr!!! everything makes me thing maybe and everything makes me thinnk no and i'm going nuts! oh for crying out loud!!! going to have a drink tonight....and hopefully relax. :(


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> ah ladies...I have been so hopeful...and today now I'm getting doubtful. Today all I could think of was having a baby and needing to be pregnant and wanting it so bad....and now I am symptom spotting horribly and I hate it!!!! ggrrrr!!! everything makes me thing maybe and everything makes me thinnk no and i'm going nuts! oh for crying out loud!!! going to have a drink tonight....and hopefully relax. :(

Go have a drink! Your not out yet and if you are not pregnant, we plan for Christmas announcements!!!

Ps... Your emotional! Definately pregnant!!!

Relax!!


----------



## jeoestreich

hoping4girl said:


> ah ladies...I have been so hopeful...and today now I'm getting doubtful. Today all I could think of was having a baby and needing to be pregnant and wanting it so bad....and now I am symptom spotting horribly and I hate it!!!! ggrrrr!!! everything makes me thing maybe and everything makes me thinnk no and i'm going nuts! oh for crying out loud!!! going to have a drink tonight....and hopefully relax. :(

I am the same way today. 

I am super sick and just feel crappy. Some days I feel like I have a chance but most days I feel like I do not. It just sucks. I just want my baby already.


----------



## Angel baby

There you are!! :hi:

You Two are going to have to get back on the positive track!!! Your almost there!!!!

Go BD or look over midg page! I was cracking up at some of the toys on there!


----------



## midg08

oh thats not my page. I dont have a page yet, its in the process. I have catalogs tho!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Well you need a page! Throw in some pregnancy test with sells! That"ll be a big hit!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I will have to look at it when I am not at work. LOL


----------



## jeoestreich

Angel baby said:


> There you are!! :hi:
> 
> You Two are going to have to get back on the positive track!!! Your almost there!!!!
> 
> Go BD or look over midg page! I was cracking up at some of the toys on there!

Cannot look at it at work. It has been block due to pornography. LOL


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> I was talking about BOTH! I seen the post and read the first part and saw the ticker and came back here to make sure you were the same person! LOL! I HOPE IT'S POSITIVE! FX FOR YOU!!!

lmaooo haha yea i hope so too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank u!:hugs:

and keepthefaith im there with ya:hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

Porno blocked....bahahahaha!!! Doing a bit bettrr, drinks help. Altho we went to dinner w/ dh coworkers and for some reason they talked about babies!! Stupid boys!! I was trying to forget!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Boys suck!


----------



## Angel baby

My gums are bleeding! I must be pregnant!


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh you are waaaaay knocked up!!!! I didn't sleep at all last night, so I must be too!!! OH WAIT! That was because there was a ghost in my room turning the light on and off, and knocking stuff over. yep. I SERIOUSLY had a haunted bedroom last night, and I was awake till at least 3, I woke up at 433 not knowing when I had falled asleep. SO I get to just sit in my lovely recliner today and nap. and be scared all day long.:shhh:


----------



## Angel baby

Sounds like a job for Ghost Hunters! I downloaded the app to see if I had any ghost and apparantly I do! LMAO!

Tell me what you think of this post?!?

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/778463-im-thinking-begining-my-lh-surge-woohoo.html

READ IT ALL NOW! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh and I seen another post with a article saying the lady got pregnant watching porn in 3D while her DH was overseas.

So, my stratagy today, is record DH after work and watch it later this evening in 3D! Apparantly, no insemination needed!


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I will have to look at it when I am not at work. LOL

Jeostreich- You tell your work that you need the porn sites lifted because you are trying to have a baby! And apparantly you can get pregnant watching porn! THAT'S WHAT THE ARTICLE SAYS! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Sounds like a job for Ghost Hunters! I downloaded the app to see if I had any ghost and apparantly I do! LMAO!
> 
> Tell me what you think of this post?!?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/778463-im-thinking-begining-my-lh-surge-woohoo.html
> 
> READ IT ALL NOW! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh and I seen another post with a article saying the lady got pregnant watching porn in 3D while her DH was overseas.
> 
> So, my stratagy today, is record DH after work and watch it later this evening in 3D! Apparantly, no insemination needed!

I think that looks great!!! I didn't know there was an app for finding ghosts...holy bologna I will need that one!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a job for Ghost Hunters! I downloaded the app to see if I had any ghost and apparantly I do! LMAO!
> 
> Tell me what you think of this post?!?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/778463-im-thinking-begining-my-lh-surge-woohoo.html
> 
> READ IT ALL NOW! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh and I seen another post with a article saying the lady got pregnant watching porn in 3D while her DH was overseas.
> 
> So, my stratagy today, is record DH after work and watch it later this evening in 3D! Apparantly, no insemination needed!
> 
> I think that looks great!!! I didn't know there was an app for finding ghosts...holy bologna I will need that one!! :haha:Click to expand...

Well what really tickled me is when I asked what was done different and the detail. So, guess I'll have to try that next month! BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hoping4girl

well hey, anything that helps!!!! lololol!!! of course *tmi* DH and I do that sometimes, but not to get preggers just to have some fun!! lololol :haha: 
OH and DH isn't gone this week, he didn't have to go...so NOW I have to put up with him following me around the house trying to get in my pants...and I totally don't want to!!! serves him right for denying me at the beginning of the month!!! :haha:
did you get some yesterday??


----------



## Angel baby

I did! I still have 2 more days of :sex: (just to be on the safe side) I think I'm ovulating from Left but occasional may feel a ache on the Right! I'm paranoid I'm ovulating on the wrong side. :growlmad: I hope not! The doctors argued weather it was partially blocked or fully blocked. And knowing my luck, its partially and I'll have a ECTOPIC! I know, not very positive but just so aggravating. My DH has really been ticking me off lately too. I must be hormonal.

:holly:

I just had to post the bouncing booby girl


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> I did! I still have 2 more days of :sex: (just to be on the safe side) I think I'm ovulating from Left but occasional may feel a ache on the Right! I'm paranoid I'm ovulating on the wrong side. :growlmad: I hope not! The doctors argued weather it was partially blocked or fully blocked. And knowing my luck, its partially and I'll have a ECTOPIC! I know, not very positive but just so aggravating. My DH has really been ticking me off lately too. I must be hormonal.
> 
> :holly:
> 
> I just had to post the bouncing booby girl

hahahahahahha LMFAOOOOOOO i always look at the bouncing boobies!!! hahahahahah i never had reason to use it! lol


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I did! I still have 2 more days of :sex: (just to be on the safe side) I think I'm ovulating from Left but occasional may feel a ache on the Right! I'm paranoid I'm ovulating on the wrong side. :growlmad: I hope not! The doctors argued weather it was partially blocked or fully blocked. And knowing my luck, its partially and I'll have a ECTOPIC! I know, not very positive but just so aggravating. My DH has really been ticking me off lately too. I must be hormonal.
> 
> :holly:
> 
> I just had to post the bouncing booby girl
> 
> hahahahahahha LMFAOOOOOOO i always look at the bouncing boobies!!! hahahahahah i never had reason to use it! lolClick to expand...

Me too! I never had anywhere to post it so.....

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I did! I still have 2 more days of :sex: (just to be on the safe side) I think I'm ovulating from Left but occasional may feel a ache on the Right! I'm paranoid I'm ovulating on the wrong side. :growlmad: I hope not! The doctors argued weather it was partially blocked or fully blocked. And knowing my luck, its partially and I'll have a ECTOPIC! I know, not very positive but just so aggravating. My DH has really been ticking me off lately too. I must be hormonal.
> 
> :holly:
> 
> I just had to post the bouncing booby girl
> 
> hahahahahahha LMFAOOOOOOO i always look at the bouncing boobies!!! hahahahahah i never had reason to use it! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! I never had anywhere to post it so.....
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:Click to expand...

hahahahha lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midg08

hahahha love the bouncing boobies!!!

These are the ones I wanted to use and never have a post to put em in!

:drunk::flasher::loo:

So I feel better now!!!:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

You have any morning sickness, dizzy spells or bleeding nose or increase sense of smell???? OR JUST A PLAIN BFP this morning??? (I know, you are trying to wait but I'm excited you may have a BFP) And I of course am not very good supportive of saying wait a few days! LMAO! I'm too impatient! I'm going to fed ex my pregnancy strips to you!


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> hahahha love the bouncing boobies!!!
> 
> These are the ones I wanted to use and never have a post to put em in!
> 
> :drunk::flasher::loo:
> 
> So I feel better now!!!:haha:

I used this one :drunk: when AF arrives! LOL! :tease:

I try to do this to DH when he has been aggravating me lately :ignore:

This is for fertility friend and my blocked tube :finger:! This is me monthly ](*,)

This is me in my 80's still TTC :jo:

And at all possible, I try to avoid this daily :laundry::iron::dishes:

and sometime this :shower:


----------



## Angel baby

:haha::rofl:O:):o:mrgreen::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## hoping4girl

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
ah ladies you crack me up!!
Ok, I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month, which totally pisses me off cuz the stupid psychic lady said this was my month!! :haha: NO AF yet, but I got a spot. One spot. when I wiped. and you could barely see it. but it was there, and I don't spot before pregnancy. plus bb's don't hurt anymore. they were sore this morning, but I got in the shower and it was gone. No more. So....now waiting for AF, she should be here in two days, as thats when she comes after the one spot. :cry: and I felt so good about this month!!!! :grr: <-- I like that one :winkwink:
lots of luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> hahahha love the bouncing boobies!!!
> 
> These are the ones I wanted to use and never have a post to put em in!
> 
> :drunk::flasher::loo:
> 
> So I feel better now!!!:haha:
> 
> I used this one :drunk: when AF arrives! LOL! :tease:
> 
> I try to do this to DH when he has been aggravating me lately :ignore:
> 
> This is for fertility friend and my blocked tube :finger:! This is me monthly ](*,)
> 
> This is me in my 80's still TTC :jo:
> 
> And at all possible, I try to avoid this daily :laundry::iron::dishes:
> 
> and sometime this :shower:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:
love it!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> ah ladies you crack me up!!
> Ok, I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month, which totally pisses me off cuz the stupid psychic lady said this was my month!! :haha: NO AF yet, but I got a spot. One spot. when I wiped. and you could barely see it. but it was there, and I don't spot before pregnancy. plus bb's don't hurt anymore. they were sore this morning, but I got in the shower and it was gone. No more. So....now waiting for AF, she should be here in two days, as thats when she comes after the one spot. :cry: and I felt so good about this month!!!! :grr: <-- I like that one :winkwink:
> lots of luck ladies!!! :dust:

It might be a sticky feisty bean! ADHD one that is fighting his/her way in!! I think it sounds kind of promising! :thumbup:

If not the next cycle is Christmas announcement cycle! Hopefully not!

:img::friends::hugs2::beer::comp::flasher:


----------



## Angel baby

One more thing! Get the horoscope app too!


----------



## Ely27

lol you guys are crazy. lmao angela baby.

hoping4girl im spotting now alot and freaking out but just reminding myself that with my pther pregnancies i bled heavy sooooo i need to relax. and you too! that could be IB


----------



## Angel baby

Here's what I did this month. I took my prenatal MV, 800mg folic Acid.
2-3000mg EPO CD1-16. (I'm not taking it today or the rest of the cycle.) I'm considering today my O day.
I have a sneaky suspicion, I ovulated this morning. and I have pains on my R side which, I'm thinking very strong possibility ITS ON THE WRONG SIDE! :grr:! 

I took 160mg soy day 3-7. Used Instead softcups last night.

My daily OPK's and temping although, I didn't temp on the most important day and that was yesterday! :dohh:

So with that said, I'm going to try and not get excited or take this month serious because, I've already :cry: to the doctors and DH at the begining of the cycle.

I was hoping there was a chance but I always ache after O on the side I ovulate. HOPEFULLY I am wrong because it is a possiblity I am. But just wanted to say that this thread has helped me tremendously with all the bad results I have been getting lately. (In fact I'm still waiting on 2 more lab works and I'm liable to throw in the towel if they are bad) :wacko:

Still debating on the IUI next cycle too. I want to but then again I want to wait till after the holiday's when money isn't so tight.


----------



## Ellis0498

Angel baby said:


> I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!

Bahahahaha! If you dont have a sense of humour about all this you have nothing! Enjoy ur wine and creative drawing! X


----------



## Angel baby

Ellis0498 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!
> 
> Bahahahaha! If you dont have a sense of humour about all this you have nothing! Enjoy ur wine and creative drawing! XClick to expand...

Awww, well I did enjoy it! One problem! I have learned a lesson doing this... Do not use permanent marker on a computer screen! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ellis0498

Angel baby said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!
> 
> Bahahahaha! If you dont have a sense of humour about all this you have nothing! Enjoy ur wine and creative drawing! XClick to expand...
> 
> Awww, well I did enjoy it! One problem! I have learned a lesson doing this... Do not use permanent marker on a computer screen!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE
> 
> Brillant! This is very true! My hubby has caught me flipping the unfriendly finger at the computer screen many a time (makes me feel better so there) Think if i upgrade to marker pens he'll start hiding the 'happy pills' in my cookies lol xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Angel baby

Ellis0498 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go have another glass if wine and start playing connect the dots with fertility friend and create a middle finger since it says I haven't ovulated yet!
> 
> Bahahahaha! If you dont have a sense of humour about all this you have nothing! Enjoy ur wine and creative drawing! XClick to expand...
> 
> Awww, well I did enjoy it! One problem! I have learned a lesson doing this... Do not use permanent marker on a computer screen!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE
> 
> Brillant! This is very true! My hubby has caught me flipping the unfriendly finger at the computer screen many a time (makes me feel better so there) Think if i upgrade to marker pens he'll start hiding the 'happy pills' in my cookies lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him to bring me one of those cookies please! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm trying hard not to give up, but its tough. Soooo...I'm unpacking boxes that I should have unpacked a month ago and watching SVU :) 
and I want a cookie!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

How yall like my sigi?? LMAO


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thats awesome :)


----------



## Angel baby

My last 2 blood test are in and I AM THRILLED TO SAY THEY ARE NORMAL!!!! Plenty of eggs in my ovaries and my T4 is looking good!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So only one thing to worry with and thats the bad tube!!!!
With the results I got today, I'm tempted to do the IUI next cycle! hmmm...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## jeoestreich

I want a cookie!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Angel congrats!!! thats awesome!!! you might want to quit w/ the boobs tho they will start to hurt ;)
J-I really want a cookie too!! I had some cereal, but totally not the same.... lol


----------



## jeoestreich

I had a mini carrot cupcake and a donut and I still want a cookie. And chocolate milk.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Angel - love the siggy! And please pass the plate of cookies! 
I have started taking vitamin E on the recommendation of a girl at work who says it's "proven" to work because of the increase in blood flow and then when I googled it, it just kept saying how good it was for MALE fertility! LOL! I knew that I should have just stuck with the PNV!! Oh and can someone pour me a glass of wine to go with my cookie???


----------



## jeoestreich

Wine sounds good also. 

My husband totally looked at me funny last night when I made a sandwich that just had cheese and hash-browns in them. OMGoodness....was it good. Yesterday I was craving salt big time.


----------



## RNTTC2011

:haha: I had hot wings last night with an ice cold beer!! What I won't eat when on my period!:thumbup: The question is what is on the menu tonight??? Will start working out on Thursday when AF is gone!! But for now, I'm going to enjoy my few days of freedom!:wacko:


----------



## jeoestreich

I still have a week until AF. I need to start working out. Ugh. The hubby and I talked about joining a gym. We will see if we actually do that. Last time we joined one, we did not go at all. But that is when the hubby's MS was acting up. Now, his MS is not giving him any problems so hopefully he can build some muscle to help him with that.


----------



## RNTTC2011

I understand that... My hubby and I have put so much weight on in the last 2 years. We actually joke that everyone lost weight for our wedding a year ago EXCEPT us! :haha: My husband thinks that just not eating all day will help him, but I think it's making it worse for him. But I can't feel too sorry for him. He decided to just do a "few" situps and pushups and I could tell that he lost some weight. I wish it was that easy for me. :nope: The more I try it seems, the harder it is to lose weight. I would love to join a gym too but can't justify the cost because if I can't even put in Tae Bo how can I get in a car to go to the gym?? I'm just lazy! And I like food! :thumbup: I have a friend that says that she exercises to support her food habit! I'm trying to think like that and maybe I will lose weight! :shrug:


----------



## jeoestreich

I should walk my dogs more. They would love it and it would be good exercise for me. But I am in a neighborhood where everyone things that the leash law applies to everyone but them. Ugh...it does not help that my dogs are dog aggressive also. So they only get walked in the middle of the night.


----------



## hoping4girl

ugh I should walk my doggies too, but I don't :) I'm super lazy!!! lol
Oh and my bb's have started hurting again...I wish they would make up their mind!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I notice my nipples were hurting the other day. The hubby was playing with them and I had to ask him to be gentle which is totally unlike me. I am hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## RNTTC2011

I walk my Rottie about 50% of the time. People are pretty good on my street but lots of little dogs that just bark at her and are aggressive but the owners look at me like my dog is the problem. My dog usually is oblivious and just happy to be out with her nose in the grass! She is really good natured and readily gives "hugs" & kisses! I really should walk her more...


----------



## RNTTC2011

As for bb's... I have realized that mine are really sensitive to ovulation... As soon as the progesterone hits my system they hurt! But they stopped hurting 1day before AF this cycle. I guess it's good to know so I don't need to guess about when AF is on her way!


----------



## jeoestreich

My dogs think that all little dogs should be chased. Lets just say, I have different routes for my different dogs (I have four of them) and know who has a dog and who doesn't. It is just easier to walk them at night.


----------



## jeoestreich

Holy Cow...my boobs itch.


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> Holy Cow...my boobs itch.

Holy you must be preggers!!! itchy boobies go right up there with my twitching thumb.....strange things that must mean we are pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

RNTTC- :hi::hi::hi:- What field are you in? RN? Because apparantly we need to be in the fertility field to get discounts because they are eating a hole in my pocket! :haha: I do Home Health. Sounds like your craving and booby pain may mean you are pregnant, even though you haven't ovulated! :haha: I had that issue too! LMAO!!! Those cookies her DH is making has special crazy meds for us all so he mind as well bake a whole dozen or 10 for us!

Hoping4girl- I LOVE THE BOUNCING BOOBY LADY!!!! They do make my boobs hurt watching her. I had to BD last night and 1 more night of BD and a break for me!!! I know I already ovulated because my cervix has dropped and was yesterday but still have to be careful! Yes, my hands have been there again!! :haha:

Elly- YOU TESTED YET? I'M GOING CRAZY HERE!

Jeo- Cravings and booby pain- DEFINATELY PREGNANT! YOU MUST TEST! bahahaha!

As for my dog, she is a spoiled rotten boxer that I probably need to walk as well! Gym, yes I need that too!

My 1-2dpo symptom- nothing at the moment but BD session was not very comfortable last night for some reason, I am really sore! YES, TMI I know but I don't care!:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Any symptoms for you girlies??


----------



## Angel baby

Oops, I forgot....

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol NICE!! keep your hands out!!!! 
my bb's hurt this morning, my ghost was stabbing them last night, but thats about it for today. they are trying to be stabbing, but not as bad as last night. is it weird i wish they would hurt so much I want to cry?? lol I feel like I'm "wet" down there, like AF came, but when I go check its just cm but not a lot at all. and its yellow when it is there.


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> lol NICE!! keep your hands out!!!!
> my bb's hurt this morning, my ghost was stabbing them last night, but thats about it for today. they are trying to be stabbing, but not as bad as last night. is it weird i wish they would hurt so much I want to cry?? lol I feel like I'm "wet" down there, like AF came, but when I go check its just cm but not a lot at all. and its yellow when it is there.

HOPEFULLY A PLUG!!!! I have alot of CM from 3dpo to AF. It sucks really! Did you get the Ghost app? I thought about you last night as I thought someone was walking in the attick last night. DH said It's just the trees limbs falling on the roof! NOPE, it was a ghost! 

You really SHOULD OPK, TEMP AND YES THE DREADED FEELING FOR CP AND CM! Although I went on a 2-3month break from temping and just started back this month. I didn't OPK any of September because I was down in the dumps about all the TTC madness but apparantly I'm back to the madness! LOL! I guess I started back so I can say I did everything I could before the IUI. My FP is always 17days. My LP ranges 12-14 days. Once 16days.


----------



## hoping4girl

I usually do temp, but we took off from doing that this month. it was nice at the beginning of the month, and after I think I O'd, I have lots of CM so there is no way I can not pay attention to that lol. I didn't really care quite so much till about 5 dpo, then I wanted to start testing like I normally do!!! I did, however, find some opk's in my "lady drawer" but they are the smily face ones I dont know if they would work doin it for preggo....cuz i'm tempted to pee on something!!! I haven't waited this long to pee on stuff since January!! I have been noticing the "bubbles" down there a little the past couple days, but not as much as normal. I really hate this.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and no i didn't get the ghost app!!! I looked at them then I totally spaced :)


----------



## Angel baby

I went on FB and got the discount price for fertility friend for a year for 24.95. So, I'm going to get my money worth. lol! I don't know why I did it. Although, if I do the clomid with trigger shot next month, I think my temps will be all over the place because the trigger is HCG.

You have done better than me with your testing. I usually start getting a itch around 7dpo. Hopefully I can resisit the urge. If not, I have 35 test! LMAO!


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh i was naughty just now :( I tested, to TWO bfns. I thought I did it wrong the first time, as it was a cheapy and I didn't have enough pee in the cup :) so I put my digi in and they both came back neg. :( so now I'm sad, and its stupid, cuz I know its early, but I also know if I'm gonna get one it usually comes by now. I get them at 8dpo most of the time :( ah i wanna cry!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Oh i was naughty just now :( I tested, to TWO bfns. I thought I did it wrong the first time, as it was a cheapy and I didn't have enough pee in the cup :) so I put my digi in and they both came back neg. :( so now I'm sad, and its stupid, cuz I know its early, but I also know if I'm gonna get one it usually comes by now. I get them at 8dpo most of the time :( ah i wanna cry!!

NO CRYING! :holly::holly::holly::holly:

The bouncing booby lady should make you feel better!!! You found test?!? lol!! It's OK, it is early and it was 2cnd urine and might be diluted and since it was the same urine and test. There is still HOPE! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And do what I plan to do if it's negative this month. I plan to get a red ink pen and make another line and live in denial for 9 months and I'm bound to get pregnant within that 9 months, right? LMAO!

IT's ok, cheer up! :flower:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thanks, boobies did make me smile :) and thats a great idea, making a line, I will do that too we can be in denial together!! lol


----------



## Angel baby

See, I already have mine ready! BTW, I went and pee'd on one to make this but this is the first time I used this brand and there is a indent line that I can tell I'm going to have a problem determining if it is positive. There is no way it is positive right now! lol! :haha:



The color is a little off but hey, it'll work! LOL!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Oh i was naughty just now :( I tested, to TWO bfns. I thought I did it wrong the first time, as it was a cheapy and I didn't have enough pee in the cup :) so I put my digi in and they both came back neg. :( so now I'm sad, and its stupid, cuz I know its early, but I also know if I'm gonna get one it usually comes by now. I get them at 8dpo most of the time :( ah i wanna cry!!
> 
> NO CRYING! :holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> The bouncing booby lady should make you feel better!!! You found test?!? lol!! It's OK, it is early and it was 2cnd urine and might be diluted and since it was the same urine and test. There is still HOPE! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And do what I plan to do if it's negative this month. I plan to get a red ink pen and make another line and live in denial for 9 months and I'm bound to get pregnant within that 9 months, right? LMAO!
> 
> IT's ok, cheer up! :flower:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO omg i thought of that the other day!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> Oh i was naughty just now :( I tested, to TWO bfns. I thought I did it wrong the first time, as it was a cheapy and I didn't have enough pee in the cup :) so I put my digi in and they both came back neg. :( so now I'm sad, and its stupid, cuz I know its early, but I also know if I'm gonna get one it usually comes by now. I get them at 8dpo most of the time :( ah i wanna cry!!

dont worry my friend!! you still have so much hope!!!!! no more early testing until AF day!


----------



## Ely27

i REALLY did NOT want to say this... but LOOKS like im OUT =( 
I just got up to go to the bathroom and i am spotting but like alot and MUCH redder now. still not period red but theres red in there. A part of me wants to hold on to hope because with my last two pregnancies i bled heavy red like a period and turns out i was pregnant. So i WANT to be hopeful but i dont want to be to crushed. When i saw the red just now i immediately tested (used my last FRER...) and BFN :cry: Im going to wait for it to dry as some people see the second line if its faint when its dry. But when i peed i noticed like tissue that was gray at the bottom of the toilet. i really think i was pregnant but didnt stick and thats why my last test was so faint :cry:

Im really hoping im WRONG since this pregnancy means EVERYTHING to me and its my last chance. But i have to be realistic too. The weird thing is im not cramping at all (i always do with AF). I guess I will just wait until all my spotting and bleeding stops then for the last time test (as i did with my other pregnancies) and hopefully ill be suprised with a BFP:thumbup: Im really sad right now.


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
thanks for the positive thoughts. I think I'm out too, and I used the tests I had at home, so can't test again till the ones come in the mail. hoping that nothing will happen till then, but I just feel out. trying to stay positive....by doing laundry...eww :haha:
looovvvee the test angel!!! :haha:


----------



## Ely27

So i go back to the bathroom and no more red!!!!!! :wacko:
I AM VERYYYYY upset with my body. I cant keep going through this confusion and games. I am going to the doc on thursday and asking for a blood test. I cant keep doing this. the stress and confusion is going to KILL ME!!!! 

My only hope is that any blood will be like my last pregnancies and that i got a BFN because my hormones are still not strong enough. because ive ALWAYS tested wayyy after AF was due. this is only day 2. 

So im done with the guessing and stressing and blah blah. Im going to let the doc tell me.


----------



## Ely27

hoping4girl said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> thanks for the positive thoughts. I think I'm out too, and I used the tests I had at home, so can't test again till the ones come in the mail. hoping that nothing will happen till then, but I just feel out. trying to stay positive....by doing laundry...eww :haha:
> looovvvee the test angel!!! :haha:

no AF is good! i think you are pregnant!


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> thanks for the positive thoughts. I think I'm out too, and I used the tests I had at home, so can't test again till the ones come in the mail. hoping that nothing will happen till then, but I just feel out. trying to stay positive....by doing laundry...eww :haha:
> looovvvee the test angel!!! :haha:
> 
> no AF is good! i think you are pregnant!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Why is this your last month of trying??

Hopefully you will have a good result at the doctors office.


----------



## hoping4girl

Ely27 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> thanks for the positive thoughts. I think I'm out too, and I used the tests I had at home, so can't test again till the ones come in the mail. hoping that nothing will happen till then, but I just feel out. trying to stay positive....by doing laundry...eww :haha:
> looovvvee the test angel!!! :haha:
> 
> no AF is good! i think you are pregnant!Click to expand...

lol thanks, but bbs are starting to feel fine once again!!! I don't know if its maybe the B6 Itake, its supposed to help with morning sickness, and I think its supposed to help w/ pms symptoms, so maybe when I take that in the morning it makes things feel better for a while...who knows. i just think things aren't going to turn out like I hope, and I'm not sure I can go thru this another month. altho...my thumb is still twitching!!! lol WTH??? :growlmad:


----------



## Angel baby

My nipples hurt too! I didn't have to pinch them or jump up and down! LOL! I do have this after O though! LOL! So I think that counts me out as a possible symptom! LOL! :haha: :holly:

Monday- I ate brisket tacos from taco Cabana, Tuesday we ate Taco Bell and for lunch today I ate mexican resteraunt fajita salad.

Remind me tomorrow and the next few days when I complain of GAS the reason why! :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I had tacos for lunch!!! but, I'm not gassy anymore. I don't think I've farted all day, which my dh would be happy for lol...but i think its a bad sign.


----------



## jeoestreich

My nipples still itch. Ugh...it is just annoying.


----------



## Angel baby

Hmm.... Let me go get a feather and see if I can make mine itch and if they do, I must be pregnant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Wowwy! Wowwy! Wowwy! It's just. One of those moments I am wowed! And wow some more! Lmao!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol mine are getting itchy I think cuz you keep talking about how itchy they are!! OH and I'm gassy again, but then again, we all know what I had for lunch!! PREGGERS!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Yup, gassy and FF gave me my crosslines and says I'm 3dpo but I am 2dpo. Definitely gassy though so I am definitely pregnant! Lmao!


----------



## Angel baby

I think I'm going to test on the 5th and that will have me 10dpo. Let's see if I FAIL! Lmao


----------



## 2bemum

I think I have been trolling about 50 TTC forums today to find a woman with my exact symptoms who then found out she was pregnant. My husband thinks by now I am totally crazy and finding symptoms I don't have. I am constantly having to consciously NOT test to see if my nipples are sore and run to the toilet to see if my AF showed up yet as I am now 15/16 DPO.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel-so happy you have O'd!!! woohoo you are waiting like the rest of us!! lol let me know if your thumb starts twitching ;)
2be-welcome to our crazy thread!! we are all waiting for bfp's, I was originally planning to to test on the 5th since that would be a week late, but I'm just not that patient. :) as soon as my tests get here in the mail its game on as long as AF doesn't show this weekend!!

We dtd last night, when we got done I peed and had a couple spots of blood, but hoping that it is just from having sex and not a sign of af!!


----------



## Angel baby

2bemum said:


> I think I have been trolling about 50 TTC forums today to find a woman with my exact symptoms who then found out she was pregnant. My husband thinks by now I am totally crazy and finding symptoms I don't have. I am constantly having to consciously NOT test to see if my nipples are sore and run to the toilet to see if my AF showed up yet as I am now 15/16 DPO.

:shrug: There is a couple ladies last cycle I was with that got theirs at 16dpo! Hopefully that will be you! Our husbands think that too and one husband us suppose to make us happy pill cookies so stick around and you can have some too! TWW is very frustrating and aggravating especially when you want something so badly and body plays nasty tricks on us too! AF can kiss our ass! :haha: Hope you get a late BFP!!!!


----------



## 2bemum

Angel baby said:


> 2bemum said:
> 
> 
> I think I have been trolling about 50 TTC forums today to find a woman with my exact symptoms who then found out she was pregnant. My husband thinks by now I am totally crazy and finding symptoms I don't have. I am constantly having to consciously NOT test to see if my nipples are sore and run to the toilet to see if my AF showed up yet as I am now 15/16 DPO.
> 
> :shrug: There is a couple ladies last cycle I was with that got theirs at 16dpo! Hopefully that will be you! Our husbands think that too and one husband us suppose to make us happy pill cookies so stick around and you can have some too! TWW is very frustrating and aggravating especially when you want something so badly and body plays nasty tricks on us too! AF can kiss our ass! :haha: Hope you get a late BFP!!!!Click to expand...

I've been too nervous to POAS, thought I would give it a couple more days to be more sure... I've had it before where i'm just late from my stressing! My cycles range from 28 to 39 days. 

Trying very hard not to stress and not to talk to DH about symptoms as to not have to get the rolling of the eyes. I would love a BFP just to show him i'm not full of it!

Excited to be a part of the group. Serious Baby Dust to you all!


----------



## Angel baby

Now that's what I call patience something I don't know anything about! :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:! Go to the :loo: and :test::test::test:!!! I'll be :coffee: waiting for your results! :rofl::rofl::rofl:! I know, I'm of no help! :nope: CAUSE NOW I WANT TO KNOW IF YOU HAVE A :bfp::bfp::bfp:! All my crossable are crossed for you! Here's the bouncing booby lady for you! :holly:


----------



## hoping4girl

BAHAHAHAHA!!! I agree w/ Angel!!! TEST NOW!!


----------



## Angel baby

Does it still count as a possibility of being pregnant if my dog has gas? She has really had some loud ones going on and kinda juicey sounding too!

Anymore test today????? Any symptoms? :shrug::shrug:

I want yall to have a BFP too so I can be on :cloud9: with ya!


----------



## hoping4girl

:) i tested again today, bfn. :( NOT w/ fmu, but i did hold it for a while and not drink anything. tomorrow morning i will test again, only i know what its gonna say, but i can'thelp myself. I keep thinking i see a line on the test, but thats after I stare at it for a while. i'm gonna ask dh when he gets home if he sees anything, but he won't he's a bad line spotter. bbs still sore, bout the same as yesterday. only hurt when i push on them or run down the stairs ;) i think i have officially decided to give up. this won't be it, I can feel it, the bubbles are more now she should be coming soon., but i can't help myself, i have to test till she gets here. i think it gives me something to look forward to in the morning. might talk to dh about adopting....if thats what we want to do....i don't know. :( i'm so confused and feel so hurt and alone and want to sit and cry for a while. but i can't.


----------



## hoping4girl

and yes, i think dog farts are just like....twin farts. they are a part of you so it totally counts!!! lol


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> :) i tested again today, bfn. :( NOT w/ fmu, but i did hold it for a while and not drink anything. tomorrow morning i will test again, only i know what its gonna say, but i can'thelp myself. I keep thinking i see a line on the test, but thats after I stare at it for a while. i'm gonna ask dh when he gets home if he sees anything, but he won't he's a bad line spotter. bbs still sore, bout the same as yesterday. only hurt when i push on them or run down the stairs ;) i think i have officially decided to give up. this won't be it, I can feel it, the bubbles are more now she should be coming soon., but i can't help myself, i have to test till she gets here. i think it gives me something to look forward to in the morning. might talk to dh about adopting....if thats what we want to do....i don't know. :( i'm so confused and feel so hurt and alone and want to sit and cry for a while. but i can't.

Post your test, so I can see! No, don't give up quite yet. Adoption is a good idea. And having another one would be good too! You have 2 already, right? So it's possible for you to have another, just takes time. Testing is ok too anyways, because it helps to put the doubt away but it heart breaking if it isn't a BFP and heartbreaking not knowing either. Just keep trying. If it turns out AF shows up again, just know there's another month to try again and it's ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Post your test, so I can see! No, don't give up quite yet. Adoption is a good idea. And having another one would be good too! You have 2 already, right? So it's possible for you to have another, just takes time. Testing is ok too anyways, because it helps to put the doubt away but it heart breaking if it isn't a BFP and heartbreaking not knowing either. Just keep trying. If it turns out AF shows up again, just know there's another month to try again and it's ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry: thanks :) they are negative, i can't post the ones i took yesterday cuz i tore them apart :haha: thinking: only women trying to get pregnant tear tests apart cuz they think they can see something inside!! lol (they can't btw) :winkwink: but the one i took today is super negative, i know it is, i just look at that other line long enough to think i see one there. :dohh: you know, like when you look at a light too long :winkwink: i'm trying, i really am...but i don't know what else to do, i don't want to go to a doctor and spend a shitload of money, but then again i do, i don't know. and i don't know if being on the pill for 6 years has made it just not possible for us. maybe i'll google that :winkwink:


----------



## jeoestreich

You tested without me!?!?


----------



## Angel baby

YUP Jeo she did, SO NOW IT'S YOUR TURN!! I'm dying to know if the soy worked for you!

Hoping- Let me tell you my cost for the fertility treatments so it give you an idea since you are in the states and should be in close range. My initial consult, just to speak to a fertility specialist was 340.00 I think. That included a transvaginal ultrasound and discussion. My discussion was regarding a Tubal Reversal but if it would have been infertility or other options it would have cost the same. Maybe 100.00 for all the lab work for fertility testing. At this time I didn't have insurance but even if I did have insurance, it wouldn't cover infertility. 

The recent testing I did, my co-pay covered it all so it was 30.00 a visit but will not cover anything towards infertility. HSG would have cost me 1100 but thank goodness it covered it at only 30.00.

Maybe you could call the GYN and ask them to call the pharmacy and ask for Clomid. The lady at the clinic told me that med was about 12.00. Some doctors won't do monitoring for it. My clinic requires it. I personally think it's a money making deal to get you to do the IUI.

:hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am still waiting until next week. My nipples do not itch as much today as they did the last two days. Right now I am super nauseous and super sleepy. I slept nine hours last night and still feel like I could sleep some more.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I am still waiting until next week. My nipples do not itch as much today as they did the last two days. Right now I am super nauseous and super sleepy. I slept nine hours last night and still feel like I could sleep some more.

:happydance::happydance: HOPE ITS A BFP!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> You tested without me!?!?

:blush: i'm sorry J...I'm so impatient and I hate that I have no control over this so I think peeing on a stick is the only thing I have to control. Af should be due this weekend anyway. I waited till 13 dpo which for me is amazing!! lol oh wait i tested yesterday so 12. :dohh: i just can't stand the agony of the wait!! :cry:


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> I am still waiting until next week. My nipples do not itch as much today as they did the last two days. Right now I am super nauseous and super sleepy. I slept nine hours last night and still feel like I could sleep some more.

that sounds promising!!! I think I'm gonna take my temp tomorrow morning see if it has dropped to what it normally is before af....that might ease something... lol


----------



## jeoestreich

lol...I am 10 dpo today...I think. I did not temp this month but just went by how my body felt and that was the last day of my horrible O cramps so that is what I am assuming. LOL So I am thinking Monday or Tuesday if AF or whenever I have the money to by a test. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

OMG. I HAVE to join you ladies! Just reading the first two pages, and I felt like home! :cloud9: Running up and down stairs, squeezing my boobs so hard i cry, vajajaja farts, sticking my entire arm up to reach my cervix,eye twitching is a SIGN dampit!!

I have to go back and read the rest, but I hope i can join you babes on this crazy journey!:happydance:


----------



## midg08

Woo Hoo another crazy that wants a cookie with yummy pills in the middle!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Welcome to the crazy nut house! Where every symptom such as farting, twitching, and cravings is a definately pregnancy sign! Hehe! Where happy pills are always welcomed and glass of wine/beer andmixed drink is a must! And happy bouncing booby ladies! 

Where are you at in your cycle?

Checking cervix is a must despite what hoping4girl says! Hehehe!


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> Woo Hoo another crazy that wants a cookie with yummy pills in the middle!!!!!!

I :heart: cookies and pills. :kiss:



Angel baby said:


> Welcome to the crazy nut house! Where every symptom such as farting, twitching, and cravings is a definately pregnancy sign! Hehe! Where happy pills are always welcomed and glass of wine/beer andmixed drink is a must! And happy bouncing booby ladies!
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> Checking cervix is a must despite what hoping4girl says! Hehehe!

Reporting in at 6 dpo today! If you'd like to stalk my chart as much as *I* like to stalk my chart, it's below:haha:

i'm also "over the hill" just turning 35....do you know what they DO to 35 year old woman trying to conceive their first child? :dohh: Well, "they" have convinced me that i'm doomed for failure!


----------



## Angel baby

I will be 35 in March! We are young! I'll still be 80 years old in denial asking my doctor why in the world have I not had a baby, I'm young! Lmao!


----------



## Angel baby

I looked at your chart and it's looking really, really good!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

hey ladies, I'm out. BFN this morning, no af but I know she is coming. Talked to dh last night and have decided I am done trying. :( 
I wish you all luck, and hope every one of you gets your bfp cuz i know you deserve it!!! 
love you all, and I will probably be stalking you for a while till I get a new routine going. this page will be tough to quit. :(


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> hey ladies, I'm out. BFN this morning, no af but I know she is coming. Talked to dh last night and have decided I am done trying. :(
> I wish you all luck, and hope every one of you gets your bfp cuz i know you deserve it!!!
> love you all, and I will probably be stalking you for a while till I get a new routine going. this page will be tough to quit. :(

:cry: Well good luck to you! Maybe it will be a suprise for you and happen naturally without trying! Take care! :cry:


----------



## Ely27

hey guys.... so i was pregnant and lost it =( im so depressed. i had it and it just got taken away. and im depressed about my ex .... halloween and november hold anniversaries =( everything sucks. so, sorry if im a little "lost" lately.


----------



## 2bemum

Angel baby said:


> Now that's what I call patience something I don't know anything about! :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:! Go to the :loo: and :test::test::test:!!! I'll be :coffee: waiting for your results! :rofl::rofl::rofl:! I know, I'm of no help! :nope: CAUSE NOW I WANT TO KNOW IF YOU HAVE A :bfp::bfp::bfp:! All my crossable are crossed for you! Here's the bouncing booby lady for you! :holly:

Got my BFP today ladies! Finally caved and POAS.... last time I got a :bfp: I had a chemical Pregnancy a couple days later... I'm soooo worried it will happen again!


----------



## Angel baby

Ely27 said:


> hey guys.... so i was pregnant and lost it =( im so depressed. i had it and it just got taken away. and im depressed about my ex .... halloween and november hold anniversaries =( everything sucks. so, sorry if im a little "lost" lately.

I'm sorry ELY, I hope everything works out for you and wish u the best of the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

2bemum said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call patience something I don't know anything about! :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:! Go to the :loo: and :test::test::test:!!! I'll be :coffee: waiting for your results! :rofl::rofl::rofl:! I know, I'm of no help! :nope: CAUSE NOW I WANT TO KNOW IF YOU HAVE A :bfp::bfp::bfp:! All my crossable are crossed for you! Here's the bouncing booby lady for you! :holly:
> 
> Got my BFP today ladies! Finally caved and POAS.... last time I got a :bfp: I had a chemical Pregnancy a couple days later... I'm soooo worried it will happen again!Click to expand...

I'm so glad you tested!!!!!!! Huge CONGRATS!!!!!! Be positive and think happy, happy, happy thoughts!!!!! So excited for u!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Ely27 said:


> hey guys.... so i was pregnant and lost it =( im so depressed. i had it and it just got taken away. and im depressed about my ex .... halloween and november hold anniversaries =( everything sucks. so, sorry if im a little "lost" lately.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
so sorry, hope things get better. I'm starting today on the thought that I need to refocus my attention to better things.....my baking, my writing, and *maybe* international adoption, which we started on a couple of years ago but it fizzled out, maybe time to pick it back up. getting my house put together, sewing, crocheting, doing my crafty stuff. just time to get refocused on the things I WANT to do that I CAN do right now. well, not all right now, since I still need to get my house together. I'm going to buy a bookcase today!! focus on refocusing ely! I know its hard, I don't want to do it either, but we can. we can be better. we will be better. love ya :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

JEO, HAVE YOU CAVED IN YET? This enquiring mind wants to know! hehe! Do I need to fed ex a test?


----------



## Ellis0498

How you all doing girls? Everyone keeping their chin up? 
Spent a lovely day with a close friend today and very relieved to have spent nearly 6 hours NOT symptom spotting. Hope you all have someone that will take your mind off it for a few hours. 
On a more amusing note, my DH is very relieved the marathon BD sessions are over for another month, as he grabbed a cold one out the fridge I could hear him mumble that I shouldn't be surprised if one day it falls off never to be seen again. Perhaps today we should all give our partners a pat on the back.....coz he sure as hell won't want me to pat him anywhere else for a few days lol. Bless our partners and all they do for us! No matter how crazy! 
Chin up girls and pick something out of your day that made you smile and spread the word!
Xxxx


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I looked at your chart and it's looking really, really good!!!!

Awww, thanks. I have thought it looked good every month and have been wrong, well...every month so I hate even looking at it after I put my temp in ! LOL



hoping4girl said:


> hey ladies, I'm out. BFN this morning, no af but I know she is coming. Talked to dh last night and have decided I am done trying. :(
> I wish you all luck, and hope every one of you gets your bfp cuz i know you deserve it!!!
> love you all, and I will probably be stalking you for a while till I get a new routine going. this page will be tough to quit. :(

I'm really sorry. I hope you regroup YOURSELF. I wish you the best.



Ely27 said:


> hey guys.... so i was pregnant and lost it =( im so depressed. i had it and it just got taken away. and im depressed about my ex .... halloween and november hold anniversaries =( everything sucks. so, sorry if im a little "lost" lately.

Sorry:(



2bemum said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call patience something I don't know anything about! :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:! Go to the :loo: and :test::test::test:!!! I'll be :coffee: waiting for your results! :rofl::rofl::rofl:! I know, I'm of no help! :nope: CAUSE NOW I WANT TO KNOW IF YOU HAVE A :bfp::bfp::bfp:! All my crossable are crossed for you! Here's the bouncing booby lady for you! :holly:
> 
> Got my BFP today ladies! Finally caved and POAS.... last time I got a :bfp: I had a chemical Pregnancy a couple days later... I'm soooo worried it will happen again!Click to expand...

CONGRATS! I can't even imagine how that feels. Woohooo!



Angel baby said:


> I will be 35 in March! We are young! I'll still be 80 years old in denial asking my doctor why in the world have I not had a baby, I'm young! Lmao!

Amen! And I know, I know. People tell you how you look so young all the time, too. Right? :kiss:


----------



## Angel baby

Everyone but my 13 year old daughter. She seems to think I'm old as dirt but what does she know? Lmao!


----------



## midg08

So I finally hit my charted tww! (woo hoo :haha:) and so I was doing what we all do during our tww and I came across some funnies that I wanted to share....
The First one, number 4 is SOO me and I haven't ever done step 11 yet but since so many of you find it utterly helpful haha:) I will start doing this one also!!! 
Enjoy!!

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 13...Throw stick away.

Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!





You know you're TTC when...

- the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww

- your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"

- you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)

- you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.

- you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.

- you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..

- you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

- you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Everyone but my 13 year old daughter. She seems to think I'm old as dirt but what does she know? Lmao!

What does she know. Bffft.!



midg08 said:


> So I finally hit my charted tww! (woo hoo :haha:) and so I was doing what we all do during our tww and I came across some funnies that I wanted to share....
> The First one, number 4 is SOO me and I haven't ever done step 11 yet but since so many of you find it utterly helpful haha:) I will start doing this one also!!!
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 13...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're TTC when...
> 
> - the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation
> 
> - you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts
> 
> - every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation
> 
> - it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.
> 
> - you schedule your social events around your ovulation day
> 
> - if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards
> 
> - you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww
> 
> - your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"
> 
> - you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)
> 
> - you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.
> 
> - you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.
> 
> - you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs
> 
> - your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.
> 
> - you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes
> 
> - the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!
> 
> - you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink
> 
> - you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..
> 
> - you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!
> 
> - you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life
> 
> - you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!

Every time I see these I LOL!! :dust: for you! My chart is looking just like my previous ones, but we had a horrible BD month so i'm kinda ready to get on to next month!

I keep shoving Maca down my husbands throat! Thank God he listens...thank God!:shrug:


----------



## italianqtpie

oh! So I ran to the $tree last night and have NEVER been there! (where have I been living?) and got 5 tests as well as other random shit to conceal me buying 5 tests. Que little boy at the register ringing it up "Wow, the dollar tree really DOES sell a little bit of everything". Me? *italian eye*. Just ring it and put it in the bag.


----------



## italianqtpie

Off to get these nails done! then i am going to knit all day! (just learning, i'm sure the novelty will wear off soon!) Scarf, anyone?

I fell of the deep end...and bought a cheap ass microscope to be a scientist and look at DH's spermies.... I mean CHEAP... kids $6 one. LOL

I'm convinced my husband has no sperm and i'm a dried up prune inside. 

Have a great boobie bouncing day! I'LL BE BACK!


----------



## Angel baby

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Midge, I did 11 before! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I actually probably have done them all! Yay for O and not for orgasm but OVULATION! TWW is sucking by the day! 

As for the microscope! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I just tortured mine and made him go leave a specimen for them to determine! As for the dollar store boy, I'd told that boy it for your husband to take cause he might be pregnant and ask him to search it on the net, that's your husband! That'll give him something to ponder about! LMAO!!!!

AFM- I'm really kinda ready for next cycle too so that I can torture my husband a little more by taking another semen specimen to the lab so that it can be inserted straight into the uterus. He is just going to have to get past the embarrasement because If I have to go in and SPREAD my legs for the whole clinic to see, he can go in the jerk off room and lock the door all by himself and GIVE IT UP! :happydance:

I buy my pregnancy test online to be all discreet. I think the mailman is catching on to me though. "Mam, you got another package". The post office might think I'm up to something and open it. I bought a Clearblue conception plus that said it will be in anywhere from 11/12 to 12/2! That shit better be here next week dammit! LMAO! I ordered it last weekend!

5dpo.....
:coffee::sleep::coffee::sleep::coffee::sleep::test::coffee::sleep::test::coffee::sleep: SUCH A SAD MADNESS! :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol aw ladies, I would miss you too much if I left you!!! maybe I will just....not try very hard next month ;) AF is coming, had spotting yesterday, not much but it never is very much. I spot two days before she comes. I am really upset, just because now she is here that means i have to go back to montana for thanksgiving to see my mom...i told her if i was pregnant i wasn't coming :dohh: ah man!! i feel much better today, sorry i was so depressing yesterday. stupid pms. anywhos, lots of luck!!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> lol aw ladies, I would miss you too much if I left you!!! maybe I will just....not try very hard next month ;) AF is coming, had spotting yesterday, not much but it never is very much. I spot two days before she comes. I am really upset, just because now she is here that means i have to go back to montana for thanksgiving to see my mom...i told her if i was pregnant i wasn't coming :dohh: ah man!! i feel much better today, sorry i was so depressing yesterday. stupid pms. anywhos, lots of luck!!!

I have bad PMS too!! REALLY BAD THAT EVERYONE IN MY HOUSE AVOIDS ME. I hope you don't give up quite yet. At least you going to visit will give you a break. Kinda like a mini-vacation. BUT then again, if it's anything like my family, it's just reminder how disfunctional we really are! LMAO! :dohh: On to the thrill of next month! You can do it! :happydance: WE WOULD MISS YOU TOO! :hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Midge, I did 11 before! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I actually probably have done them all! Yay for O and not for orgasm but OVULATION! TWW is sucking by the day!
> 
> As for the microscope! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I just tortured mine and made him go leave a specimen for them to determine! As for the dollar store boy, I'd told that boy it for your husband to take cause he might be pregnant and ask him to search it on the net, that's your husband! That'll give him something to ponder about! LMAO!!!!
> 
> AFM- I'm really kinda ready for next cycle too so that I can torture my husband a little more by taking another semen specimen to the lab so that it can be inserted straight into the uterus. He is just going to have to get past the embarrasement because If I have to go in and SPREAD my legs for the whole clinic to see, he can go in the jerk off room and lock the door all by himself and GIVE IT UP! :happydance:
> 
> I buy my pregnancy test online to be all discreet. I think the mailman is catching on to me though. "Mam, you got another package". The post office might think I'm up to something and open it. I bought a Clearblue conception plus that said it will be in anywhere from 11/12 to 12/2! That shit better be here next week dammit! LMAO! I ordered it last weekend!
> 
> 5dpo.....
> :coffee::sleep::coffee::sleep::coffee::sleep::test::coffee::sleep::test::coffee::sleep: SUCH A SAD MADNESS! :haha:

Since i'm all new and stuff here, have you done IUI's before? 



hoping4girl said:


> lol aw ladies, I would miss you too much if I left you!!! maybe I will just....not try very hard next month ;) AF is coming, had spotting yesterday, not much but it never is very much. I spot two days before she comes. I am really upset, just because now she is here that means i have to go back to montana for thanksgiving to see my mom...i told her if i was pregnant i wasn't coming :dohh: ah man!! i feel much better today, sorry i was so depressing yesterday. stupid pms. anywhos, lots of luck!!!


I'm REALLY glad to see this. I was going to send you another note this morning cause I felt your pain thru the screen, but I didn't want to seem like new-creepy-stalkerish to you since I just joined yesterday! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

I haven't done IUI yet but my fertility doc is pushing for me to have it next cycle due to the 1 blocked tube. I'm on the fence about it because I've already already spent so much on tubal reversal. It's 950 a cycle for IUI clomid/trigger. Each day that passes I managed to come up with reasons why I should go ahead and do it next cycle! Lol!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I haven't done IUI yet but my fertility doc is pushing for me to have it next cycle due to the 1 blocked tube. I'm on the fence about it because I've already already spent so much on tubal reversal. It's 950 a cycle for IUI clomid/trigger. Each day that passes I managed to come up with reasons why I should go ahead and do it next cycle! Lol!

Was it painful to see if your tubes were blocked? I'm preparing myself to every test known to (wo)man!


----------



## Angel baby

I thought it was pretty painful and I consider myself to be tolerant of pain! But, I did have the blocked tube and she did push extra dye in there to see if she could open it. Once the dye was let out the pain became more like AF cramps that was tolerable. It was definately worth knowing now though so the temporary pain was worth it!


----------



## hoping4girl

Thanks!! and I wouldn't think you were a creepy stalker!!! 
I'm gonna make an appointment for my annual and talk to a doctor then, see what they say about us trying. I'm sure they will say...well...we have to wait till december cuz then it would be a year but we will see. who knows :)


----------



## Angel baby

well my clearblue test came in and it's the wrong damn test! It was suppose to be digital conception plus that tells 1-2weeks and 3-4 weeks pregnant. They sent me just a regular clearblue + and - test. No digital to it! I was HOT when I opened it. 28.49 when I could have went to Wally world and bought this same test for 12.00! Grrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## midg08

I would call the company and tell them the problem, they may send you a free one or offer you a store credit.


----------



## Angel baby

I posted a nasty review on Amazon and filed a claim! Idiots! Lol! I better be pregnant before it comes in! Lol! I was like, "got my digital test, woop, woop" Then went from "dammit, dammit, dammit!!!" I'm hormonal, I must be pregnant! LMAO!


----------



## italianqtpie

in the last 24 hours, I have figured out how we'll pay for two tries at IVF and wrote down the plan AND the doctor I will use at the Cleveland Clinic, diagnosed my husband with a zero sperm count, myself with two blocked beyond repair tubes and probably some crazy infection that I never knew existed. Is crazy a sign that *i'm* pregnant? Ugh.


----------



## Angel baby

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: yup! That constitutes as a definate BFP! Lmao! If no sperm, hope u calculated the whole donor part! I hear Jake from twilight has some sperm somewhere out there! Lol!! Hopefully that is not the case for you! Remember, you can't trust those kiddie microscopes! Rotflmao!


----------



## Angel baby

BTW, I peeked at your chart and I think yesterday was your implantation dip. Call me Dr. Angela


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: yup! That constitutes as a definate BFP! Lmao! If no sperm, hope u calculated the whole donor part! I hear Jake from twilight has some sperm somewhere out there! Lol!! Hopefully that is not the case for you! Remember, you can't trust those kiddie microscopes! Rotflmao!

well hello Jake! I would take some of his little fellas! at least im sure I would have a hot kid!


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: yup! That constitutes as a definate BFP! Lmao! If no sperm, hope u calculated the whole donor part! I hear Jake from twilight has some sperm somewhere out there! Lol!! Hopefully that is not the case for you! Remember, you can't trust those kiddie microscopes! Rotflmao!
> 
> well hello Jake! I would take some of his little fellas! at least im sure I would have a hot kid!Click to expand...

Hell, me too! I believe DH would have to hit the road! Hehe!


----------



## midg08

:haha: love it


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> BTW, I peeked at your chart and I think yesterday was your implantation dip. Call me Dr. Angela

Well, thank you Dr Angela! I would love to agree, BUT, I used that LAST MONTH and see where that got me!:bfn::haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

I think i'm the only person who hasn't see Twilight! LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

I'll be back later , after I figure out who's sperm i'm going to have to

Spoiler
steal
 buy.


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> I think i'm the only person who hasn't see Twilight! LOL

Yes you are! Now go watch the series, that Jake is well worth looking at!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm the only person who hasn't see Twilight! LOL
> 
> Yes you are! Now go watch the series, that Jake is well worth looking at!Click to expand...

I just can't get into the vampire shit. I know, that means I'm NOT pregnant, doesn't it :cry:


----------



## Angel baby

It's a love story. I don't like vampire shit either! Nope your pregnant! U have the dip! Lol!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> It's a love story. I don't like vampire shit either! Nope your pregnant! U have the dip! Lol!!

Fine. I will watch it. I will have an open mind. I cannot let kharma of my girls in here get me!

Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## italianqtpie

oh oh oh! I also GAGGED when I smelled Garlic Friday at only 6 dpo!! LOL

THAT'S A SIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

My weekend was pretty good although my IC test have been calling my name all day and the angel on my shoulder has been constantly telling me, you idiot it's too early! Lmao! My daughter carved a pumpkin and my DH came out from the bedroom wanting to know why there hasn't been any trick or treaters! Duh! It's not Halloween! Lmao! I had heartburn this morning and slight nausea! I must be miraculously pregnant! We bought a facial from Wally world, chocolate so we walked around the house for about a hour with it on. I have chocolate boogers saved for later, hoping I have some of those pregnancy cravings! Bahahahahaha!


----------



## italianqtpie

Chocolate Boogies?!?!= PREGGO!!


----------



## italianqtpie

I had a rough night last night (clearly with my OCD post above) wondering if it's just too late and my one dream of being a mommy won't ever happen. I hope tomorrow's dress up fest at work snaps me back into being positive about it all.


----------



## Angel baby

No, your just preparing for the worst and I do it too. I have my little list of questions for when I start my cycle and go to the doctor on CD3 to start my cycle of IUI. My DH asked what I wanted for Christmas and I told him, the only thing I want is for him to go in that office without complaining and give specimen when the time comes and that's IT! I want to be pregnant, that's what I want!

Have you done any fertility testing and such? You know there is fertility test that come with the FRERs. It can give you a negative and still something be wrong but if it gives you a positive, it gives you an idea that you need to go get further testing. I did it last month and mine came out positive on CD3, and more testing was done. Come to find out some have fluctuations with FSH month to month. There are underlying reasons for having a high FSH such as thyroid and etc but that is fixable. As for my positive, I had elevated thyroid count that is fixable by medications.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> No, your just preparing for the worst and I do it too. I have my little list of questions for when I start my cycle and go to the doctor on CD3 to start my cycle of IUI. My DH asked what I wanted for Christmas and I told him, the only thing I want is for him to go in that office without complaining and give specimen when the time comes and that's IT! I want to be pregnant, that's what I want!
> 
> Have you done any fertility testing and such? You know there is fertility test that come with the FRERs. It can give you a negative and still something be wrong but if it gives you a positive, it gives you an idea that you need to go get further testing. I did it last month and mine came out positive on CD3, and more testing was done. Come to find out some have fluctuations with FSH month to month. There are underlying reasons for having a high FSH such as thyroid and etc but that is fixable. As for my positive, I had elevated thyroid count that is fixable by medications.

Thanks:hugs: I did do that test last month (this is my 2nd month actively TTC) and it was negative. (i mean the line was much lighter than the control line) Is that negative? or positive? :dohh:

I can't remember anything=PREGGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

That's negative and good!! So see, this maybe your month afterall! I did HSG on CD9 to see if my tubes were open, which, one isn't. And I took Soy 3-7. First time I did that! JEO DID IT too so I'm dying to know if she tested and if it's positive!


----------



## italianqtpie

Ok. a few questions ;)

1) Do i just ask my OBGYN for an HSG?
2) should i soy even if I do ovulate? I have heard it can mess that up, but i haven't done much research at ALL!


----------



## Angel baby

I read that too so I was skeptical about doing it. I have 30-34 day cycles and I ovulated right on time. I always ovulate on CD17 just about every time. I took 160mg CD 3-7.

As for the HSG, you probably should request it. At least it will clean the tubes out and make room for the swimmers. Your regular GYN can order it. My insurance doesn't pay for anything fertility but it did cover the HSG. You want to do it somewhere around CD 9-12, so time it just right. Most of the GYN know when to do it and there are some doesn't care what part of your cycle your in.

I took primrose up to 3000mg a day and my usual prenatal vitamins and folic acid AND softcups so there was no holding back this cycle. 

I really think that I may have ovulated on the wrong side though but I'm still a little hopeful!


----------



## italianqtpie

I'm hopeful for you. :flower:


Okay...one more thing....and you will laugh at me. I'm scared to give blood. And i mean HORRIFIED. Shaken. It's probably one reason i've put off TTC, it paralyzes me with fear. I haven't had any sort of blood test in like, hmmmm....10 years? What all do they test me for? (i really do have OCD) and i'm also convinced they will find a rare illness in my blood that 2 people in the WORLD have. I don't even have a doctor, I don't get sick ***knocking on the hardest wood I can find***. I may get a cold every 2 years....How can I get over this ? fcuk!!


----------



## italianqtpie

I promise this is my last day of being cra cra, it's nice to just get it out there, lol


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> I'm hopeful for you. :flower:
> 
> 
> Okay...one more thing....and you will laugh at me. I'm scared to give blood. And i mean HORRIFIED. Shaken. It's probably one reason i've put off TTC, it paralyzes me with fear. I haven't had any sort of blood test in like, hmmmm....10 years? What all do they test me for? (i really do have OCD) and i'm also convinced they will find a rare illness in my blood that 2 people in the WORLD have. I don't even have a doctor, I don't get sick ***knocking on the hardest wood I can find***. I may get a cold every 2 years....How can I get over this ? fcuk!!

Aw man! I'm a nurse and draw blood! :haha: If your going to a fertility specialist, the first visit is usually consultation before they draw any lab.

As for the lab, DON'T LOOK AT THE NEEDLE! I actually don't like giving my blood either but ask for a 23g butterfly needle and it's not that bad, just look away and it will be over quickly!

Different fertility docs are different with initial blood work. They drew for a CD3 FSH level. FSH is the stimulating hormone for the follicles. The regular complete blood count. They drew a AMH, which is ovarian reserve, checking for eggs and such. TSH for thyroid level. OH! and I did have the regular STD blood work too! I passed with flying colors! LOL! I found myself a little nervous about that test too!

They did a transvaginal ultrasound and counted and measured my follicles. All this was done on the first visit but she asked me if I wanted to go ahead and do it or come back after I thought about it. I wanted to get it over with so I could move on. 

Hubby had a Semen Analysis, he did it outside the clinic and we were able to get it there within 1 hour.

There are so many options I was unaware of but I guess all in all it's been worth it. I'm a little nervous about paying for the IUI and getting a BFN. I believe if I did it and I didn't get pregnant, I'm liable to throw in the towel.
I can't afford 950.00 per cycle for up to 6 cycles then IVF. And IVF is just out of the question for me. I'm just not going to spend that kind of money the get a negative result. It's like gambling with the fertility doc! lol!


----------



## Angel baby

We ate chicken and dressing tonight and I'm having dressing farts! Could it be?!?!


----------



## midg08

My insurance didn't cover the HSG and my doctor told me he could go about doing it another way. He used the basis that I have painful periods to do a laporoscopy (SP) and did an HSG during the scope to check and see if my tubes were open possibly causing an issue. Although my ob has been a friend to our family for over 30 years because my mom and his dad worked together... but if you are on good terms with your doctor just ask him if there is another way to get the procedure covered. :) good luck.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> I'm hopeful for you. :flower:
> 
> 
> Okay...one more thing....and you will laugh at me. I'm scared to give blood. And i mean HORRIFIED. Shaken. It's probably one reason i've put off TTC, it paralyzes me with fear. I haven't had any sort of blood test in like, hmmmm....10 years? What all do they test me for? (i really do have OCD) and i'm also convinced they will find a rare illness in my blood that 2 people in the WORLD have. I don't even have a doctor, I don't get sick ***knocking on the hardest wood I can find***. I may get a cold every 2 years....How can I get over this ? fcuk!!
> 
> Aw man! I'm a nurse and draw blood! :haha: If your going to a fertility specialist, the first visit is usually consultation before they draw any lab.
> 
> As for the lab, DON'T LOOK AT THE NEEDLE! I actually don't like giving my blood either but ask for a 23g butterfly needle and it's not that bad, just look away and it will be over quickly!
> 
> Different fertility docs are different with initial blood work. They drew for a CD3 FSH level. FSH is the stimulating hormone for the follicles. The regular complete blood count. They drew a AMH, which is ovarian reserve, checking for eggs and such. TSH for thyroid level. OH! and I did have the regular STD blood work too! I passed with flying colors! LOL! I found myself a little nervous about that test too!
> 
> They did a transvaginal ultrasound and counted and measured my follicles. All this was done on the first visit but she asked me if I wanted to go ahead and do it or come back after I thought about it. I wanted to get it over with so I could move on.
> 
> Hubby had a Semen Analysis, he did it outside the clinic and we were able to get it there within 1 hour.
> 
> There are so many options I was unaware of but I guess all in all it's been worth it. I'm a little nervous about paying for the IUI and getting a BFN. I believe if I did it and I didn't get pregnant, I'm liable to throw in the towel.
> I can't afford 950.00 per cycle for up to 6 cycles then IVF. And IVF is just out of the question for me. I'm just not going to spend that kind of money the get a negative result. It's like gambling with the fertility doc! lol!Click to expand...

So they will tell me what they are drawing for, right? I had the STD tests done at my annual last year for the first time, I forgot about that. Can I REFUSE the HIV test? The reason? I'll die of panic. I've had one. Diseases scared me into not being a whore my whole life and I am not sure i'll make it 2 weeks convincing myself i have THAT! My husband kept asking if there was a reason i was SO concerned!! LOL My OBGYN has that as an optional test, but I went ahead with it last year and i was sick the whole time! I have this really irrational fear of something always being wrong, because i've been (knocking again) so healthy. 

Could you (maybe?) save the $950 per cycle and keep trying other ways and then IF needed go IVF and already have $6000ish saved?

I know I will do IVF because I have no babies and just will have to go that drastic to know I did all I could to have one child. Man, this is an emotional roller coaster ride I didn't expect! Thanks so much for talking me through all of it.


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> My insurance didn't cover the HSG and my doctor told me he could go about doing it another way. He used the basis that I have painful periods to do a laporoscopy (SP) and did an HSG during the scope to check and see if my tubes were open possibly causing an issue. Although my ob has been a friend to our family for over 30 years because my mom and his dad worked together... but if you are on good terms with your doctor just ask him if there is another way to get the procedure covered. :) good luck.

Thanks! I feel hopeful they will do that with me, too. I wasn't sure if I had to go to an RE to have an HSG done? How was your weekend?

ETA: I just read our benefits. They will cover the cost of anything to DIAGNOSE infertility, but cover no infertility treatments. I am going to keep rolling over my FSA money and maybe even up the amount that goes in each month as it's pre-taxed for actual treatment if necessary.


----------



## midg08

My weekend has been good. Got a few things done for xmas shopping and answered the door for trick or treaters tonight with my DS. Watched Casper and Monster House. :) Love Halloween! Going trick or treating my DH and DS and our friend and her kids tomorrow after school. :) You don't need an RE or FS to do a lap/HSG.
I haven't ever seen an FS or RE, and because of the costs prolly never will. Our Ins. doens't cover any of it. Another thing if you live in certain states insurance provided thru a job is required to provide fertility insurance (unless like ours provided thru my DH who has less than like 30 employees or what ever the cut off is and isn't required to provide it) but its worth checking in to for where ever you live. :) 

We are pretty close in cycles, Im 5dpo today. How long is your cycle usually?


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> We ate chicken and dressing tonight and I'm having dressing farts! Could it be?!?!

Oh and I had some amazing ham for supper tonight and now Im gassy and kinda bloated... Hope it means im pregnant! :) :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> My weekend has been good. Got a few things done for xmas shopping and answered the door for trick or treaters tonight with my DS. Watched Casper and Monster House. :) Love Halloween! Going trick or treating my DH and DS and our friend and her kids tomorrow after school. :) You don't need an RE or FS to do a lap/HSG.
> I haven't ever seen an FS or RE, and because of the costs prolly never will. Our Ins. doens't cover any of it. Another thing if you live in certain states insurance provided thru a job is required to provide fertility insurance (unless like ours provided thru my DH who has less than like 30 employees or what ever the cut off is and isn't required to provide it) but its worth checking in to for where ever you live. :)
> 
> We are pretty close in cycles, Im 5dpo today. How long is your cycle usually?

That sounds like a comfy awesome weekend :) I heard Ohio was one of those states, but....I may be imagining that :)

I have had a 9, 10 and 11 day LP. (11 is my longest....) You?


----------



## italianqtpie

I have you BOTH beat. Chili, extra hot with jalapenos!:happydance:


----------



## midg08

eeeew chilli! lol. well this is my first month charting. I always thought I had normal cycles untill now. Last Month I was charting on paper and it showed my luteal phase as being 7 or 8 days long :( I always thought it was a lot longer. So I am hoping that was an off month or something like that. We will see. If so I should see AF in like 2-3 days. 
Also I use a fertility scope for saliva and I got a positive full ferning on the last day of my cycle and then 10 days later I had 2 days of partial ferning. So I am really not sure if ff calculated my ovulation correctly. I guess that will take a few months also if I don't get a BFP before then.
I also had a temp dip today but not certin that was correct cause I slept awful and woke up at 5:45 today so I temped then cause I always temp at 7 so I knew it wouldn't be a valid temp at 7am either.


----------



## Angel baby

Chillie with jalopenos, you are so gonna have the gassy squirts!

When is everyone testing?


----------



## italianqtpie

I went on BC for a HALF a month in July due to constant work travel and my first cycle off I started to temp but no bd'ing! I had like a 23 day cycle and 8 day LP and was freakkkkkkkkked the hell out.

The last two have been 9 days and 11 I think. I also added Vitex and Maca this month for fun!

It will be interesting for you to see your charts month after month and see if they change, etc. My first month i temped orally and then switched last month to vaginally. Much more consistent temps that way, even if it is kinda wacky at 6am!:)


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Chillie with jalopenos, you are so gonna have the gassy squirts!
> 
> When is everyone testing?

I will only test this month if I'm late. I have almost zero chance with our BD schedule (DH's mom had a stroke when I was ovulating- she's fine now, so I can tell her she ruined her chance of us having a baby this month ;) )and my charts are kinda similiar to my :bfn: with that dip in the middle! Unless i have some crazy high temps the next two days, I expect :witch: to arrive Tuesday/Wednesday. Thursday would make me officially late, I believe, at 12 dpo.


----------



## midg08

I used to temp about 3 years ago. After of our first year and a half of ntnp I tried to temp at my dr's recommendation. That lasted like 2 weeks, I couldn't remember to temp because when my alarm goes off I am out of bed like that. I have missed a few days here and there but I do use my Saliva scope every day so i have that as back up for when I miss a temp, but I try not to. I always temp vaginally also. I haven't ever tried orally. I fall asleep all to often taking my temp and this way my mouth isn't hanging open while I try to temp :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> I used to temp about 3 years ago. After of our first year and a half of ntnp I tried to temp at my dr's recommendation. That lasted like 2 weeks, I couldn't remember to temp because when my alarm goes off I am out of bed like that. I have missed a few days here and there but I do use my Saliva scope every day so i have that as back up for when I miss a temp, but I try not to. I always temp vaginally also. I haven't ever tried orally. I fall asleep all to often taking my temp and this way my mouth isn't hanging open while I try to temp :haha:

:laugh2:

I finally decided to put my thermometer ON my alarm clock so as I smash the snooze button i'm reminded!


----------



## midg08

italianqtpie said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> I used to temp about 3 years ago. After of our first year and a half of ntnp I tried to temp at my dr's recommendation. That lasted like 2 weeks, I couldn't remember to temp because when my alarm goes off I am out of bed like that. I have missed a few days here and there but I do use my Saliva scope every day so i have that as back up for when I miss a temp, but I try not to. I always temp vaginally also. I haven't ever tried orally. I fall asleep all to often taking my temp and this way my mouth isn't hanging open while I try to temp :haha:
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> I finally decided to put my thermometer ON my alarm clock so as I smash the snooze button i'm reminded!Click to expand...

ooh thats a good idea. I put mine in front of it so when my hand hits the night stand i usually feel it first and remember


----------



## italianqtpie

This morning, I had a DREAM it was time to get up so I temped at 2am and then again at 6am. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

I am finding this temp thing very interesting. I seem to have the same pattern every month. Is that normal? I drop mid cycle, then back up for a day or two then down a bit and have the exact temp two days in a row, then drop for 2 more days before AF. Kinda neat to see, especially the two months i've vaginally temped, i have some temps that are exactly the same just a day or so later. Looks like based on trends, I will start on Wednesday!


----------



## Angel baby

My chart is sucking. No high temps! I quit temping for several months and started back again this month! I have 3 high temps in my follicular phase but that was due to margaritas one night and wine another night! 2cnd morning to wake up to heartburn! It's such a shame my temps aren't supporting the possibility of BFP! Hmmmm... I think I'll poas anyways when I get my lazy tail out of the bed!


----------



## Angel baby

See what my mean ass test put out for me this morning? It's too early to be positive and my temps don't support it but I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## jeoestreich

Ugh...I am so sleepy. I still feel really crappy. I am going to test this weekend if AF does show her ugly face.


----------



## Angel baby

Hopefully a BFP! I've been biting everyones head off today! That's about it for me!


----------



## italianqtpie

nothing, here. My charts are way too similar to last month for me to have any hope. The only things different for me are NO symptoms at ALL! Which of course is pissing me the hell off. I always have bricks for t*ts a week before my period!


----------



## italianqtpie

i swear, I JUST sneezed and now I have cramps! :witch: should be here by Wednesday! Clockwork!:cry:


----------



## Angel baby

What a coincidence, I sneezed and pisses! Bahahahaha! Sucks getting old!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> What a coincidence, I sneezed and pisses! Bahahahaha! Sucks getting old!

we are not old. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, when you sneeze and piss at the same time. We are getting older! Lmao!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Yes, when you sneeze and piss at the same time. We are getting older! Lmao!

:cry::cry::cry: How did I get so ollllldddddd :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## italianqtpie

Good Morning! I am going to add CoQ10 to my lab this month...anyone use it?


----------



## midg08

No I dont use it, let me know how it goes for you.

So Ive had a "brainstorm"
Last night after a shower I get out and Im checking my BBs in the mirror. You know raising my arms inspecting the areola's.... trying to figure out if they look any bigger - trying to symptom spot during my tww :haha:
So I walk out in the Living room, flash my Dh and ask "Do my boobs look bigger to you?"
:haha:
He looked at me like I had gone mad.
So I swear Im going to take a pic each day and label it cd what ever so I can compare my bb's ever month!
Then my DH can really think Ive gone mad!


----------



## Angel baby

Bahahahaha!!!! He is gonna put you in the nuthouse! ROTFLMAO!

I've never used that med. 

AFM- negative pregnancy test but I was expecting that! Lol! I'm only 8dpo! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

OK, ladies, see what you think of this. I did POAS this morning in which it was negative, so I convinced myself I drank entirely too much tea, Dr. Pepper last night before going to bed so I decided to test at home for lunch! Well, I have a set of test I got free with my OPK's and I bought another set for 25 for 5.00 and they are a darker package pink. So when I tested with the first stick, the free one I got a line but around the 5 minute mark. That is the pic on the Left so... I just don't trust the test, so I tested again with the same urine with the ones I bought! (on the Right) pretty negative but you can see a hint of a line after it dried. I really hate these test! LMAO! So here it is!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> OK, ladies, see what you think of this. I did POAS this morning in which it was negative, so I convinced myself I drank entirely too much tea, Dr. Pepper last night before going to bed so I decided to test at home for lunch! Well, I have a set of test I got free with my OPK's and I bought another set for 25 for 5.00 and they are a darker package pink. So when I tested with the first stick, the free one I got a line but around the 5 minute mark. That is the pic on the Left so... I just don't trust the test, so I tested again with the same urine with the ones I bought! (on the Right) pretty negative but you can see a hint of a line after it dried. I really hate these test! LMAO! So here it is!
> 
> View attachment 289560

OMG! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just spit out water when I opened that! I have NEVER had a line EVER, so that to me my friend is a fricking LINE!


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> No I dont use it, let me know how it goes for you.
> 
> So Ive had a "brainstorm"
> Last night after a shower I get out and Im checking my BBs in the mirror. You know raising my arms inspecting the areola's.... trying to figure out if they look any bigger - trying to symptom spot during my tww :haha:
> So I walk out in the Living room, flash my Dh and ask "Do my boobs look bigger to you?"
> :haha:
> He looked at me like I had gone mad.
> So I swear Im going to take a pic each day and label it cd what ever so I can compare my bb's ever month!
> Then my DH can really think Ive gone mad!

Love this :) I bet DH won't mind :)


----------



## Angel baby

It's a line but the other test in same urine cup wasn't like that. I think these are a batch of screwy test but I'm going to keep peeing on them! Lol! I took another after this one in a new urine and it was a hour later and negative. Just have to see what tomorrow AM test is like. Chinese for us tonight so tomorrow when I'm complaint of gas and the runs as a symptom, remind me what I ate! Lol!


----------



## jeoestreich

I totally have a short fuse today. I snapped at the production supervisor at work. LOL I am just a major bitch today. Still super sleepy and nauseous. My boobs are starting to itch again and I think they are bigger. Ugh...not that I need bigger boobs (cause they are already too big.) No signs of AF either.


----------



## Angel baby

Test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) ;)


----------



## midg08

so had some cramps today for like 4 or 5 min. . . ***TMI*** and then followed by tons of super watery cm all day, still and it has been about 10 hours...
thoughts?


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> It's a line but the other test in same urine cup wasn't like that. I think these are a batch of screwy test but I'm going to keep peeing on them! Lol! I took another after this one in a new urine and it was a hour later and negative. Just have to see what tomorrow AM test is like. Chinese for us tonight so tomorrow when I'm complaint of gas and the runs as a symptom, remind me what I ate! Lol!

Toot Toot!
:)



jeoestreich said:


> I totally have a short fuse today. I snapped at the production supervisor at work. LOL I am just a major bitch today. Still super sleepy and nauseous. My boobs are starting to itch again and I think they are bigger. Ugh...not that I need bigger boobs (cause they are already too big.) No signs of AF either.

:test:



midg08 said:


> so had some cramps today for like 4 or 5 min. . . ***TMI*** and then followed by tons of super watery cm all day, still and it has been about 10 hours...
> thoughts?

:test: !! :)


----------



## italianqtpie

My chart is pissing me OFF! Todays weird thing? Sulfur pee minus the asparagus! Still next to NO symptoms! I think i've made my boobies hurt by touching them so much! No AF cramps at all. I feel just fine!


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> so had some cramps today for like 4 or 5 min. . . ***TMI*** and then followed by tons of super watery cm all day, still and it has been about 10 hours...
> thoughts?

Midge, I have a lotion like cm after ovulation to AF. Maybe a implantation sign with both!! Woop woop!


----------



## Angel baby

I squeez and squeeze till they hurt too! Lol

AFM- I was so excited to have such a temp spike only to be let down with a negative test, I think. Lol! Sucks!


----------



## midg08

Angel baby said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> so had some cramps today for like 4 or 5 min. . . ***TMI*** and then followed by tons of super watery cm all day, still and it has been about 10 hours...
> thoughts?
> 
> Midge, I have a lotion like cm after ovulation to AF. Maybe a implantation sign with both!! Woop woop!Click to expand...

i typically have lotiony cm up untill a few days before af and then its dry/sticky
the watery doesnt seem normal but then again im only 5dpo and this is the first time i have kept record of all these symptoms in a long time so who knows whats normal anymore.
I think its too early to test :(
Im good about NOT poas, I hate to get the disappointing results but after 4.5 years Ive learned not to poas unless i have super good reason. :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel~you need a better test!!
J~when are you testing?? i'm very excited to see what it says!! 
lots of luck ladies!!


----------



## Angel baby

So glad to see u back!! Missed you! Yes I need better test cause they suck! It just dawned on me I have another earlypregnancytest.com from last month. I think I'll use that in the morning! Lol! U decide to try again this month?


----------



## hoping4girl

not sure. I can't ignore my body, so I will know when I ovulate, but I'm gonna do it the same way I did last month and not temp, just kinda take it easy. I have a lot of things to work on this month so it will be a good distraction from trying.....probably just have lots of sex and hopefully no stress!!! sha...right ;)


----------



## Angel baby

Stressfree baby shock a locka dance! How is everyone?


----------



## jeoestreich

I am super sleepy today. But that is due the fact that I have been working 12 hrs shifts all week. I am also sick to my stomach and getting a sore throat. My fuse is not so short today as it was yesterday but it is still short. LOL I am also having some weird pinching cramps and EWCM. Crazy!


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, where do I overnight a pregnancy test to u? Lol! Hope this is your month!!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I hope it is my month also.


----------



## hoping4girl

me too j!! 
stress free sex...i actually want some now....dh not home from work yet...hope he gets home soon!! lol


----------



## jeoestreich

We did a stress free month this past month. I did not temp at all. (I did take soy because I do not O on my own.)


----------



## italianqtpie

Good Morning!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> not sure. I can't ignore my body, so I will know when I ovulate, but I'm gonna do it the same way I did last month and not temp, just kinda take it easy. I have a lot of things to work on this month so it will be a good distraction from trying.....probably just have lots of sex and hopefully no stress!!! sha...right ;)

i'm the same! I wish I could, but I have pretty severe O pain and can't ignore it if I tried! I've used the week of CD 11-19 as a "No sex zone" for years to try NOT to get pregnant! :haha: Little did I know!

Lots of stress free sex= !! :kiss::thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

GOOD MORNING!!! I almost have all my :coffee: down so its getting there anyway ;) I really just wanted to :sleep: all morning....but no. lol Had a horrible headache yesterday so didn't get anything done, but I have decided that I think this spring I'm gonna start taking some photography classes so I can take beautiful pics of everyone!! :happydance: I'm kinda excited! 
Now why haven't any of you tested yet?? I'm waiting here!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I broke down and took my FRER this morning and it was negative. So, AF is due in the next 5 days. I have one more FRER left so I'll wait till AF is due. Around the 8th.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah! its still early right??


----------



## superspin79

Angelbaby, I'm due the same day you are. I'm too nervous to test because I just don't feel like it happened this month... I think I'd rather be surprised with a late AF because I don't think I can take another BFN right now. I'm running a marathon next weekend too, so you'd think that would keep my mind off of things?!


----------



## italianqtpie

I'm officially late and just took a FRER and I think it's broke. NO lines showed up for 5 min then the test barely did. I pee'd all over that damn thing. My temp took a HUGE plunge today and I have zero signs of my period. Yes, I went digging with a qtip, nothing, my cervix is so high i can't even find it! its my luck to be late on my period when I have no reason to be excited for it!!:dohh:


----------



## jeoestreich

Today I have awful heartburn. I am still having mood swings, super sleepy, and just blah. I think I am going to test this weekend.


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> I'm officially late and just took a FRER and I think it's broke. NO lines showed up for 5 min then the test barely did. I pee'd all over that damn thing. My temp took a HUGE plunge today and I have zero signs of my period. Yes, I went digging with a qtip, nothing, my cervix is so high i can't even find it! its my luck to be late on my period when I have no reason to be excited for it!!:dohh:

Ok...I've peed on a lot of sticks...and I have to say...I'm not an expert or anything but I am pretty sure you are only supposed to pee on the end, not on the whole thing. :haha: You drowned it!!!:shipw:


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> Today I have awful heartburn. I am still having mood swings, super sleepy, and just blah. I think I am going to test this weekend.

I'm so excited for you to test!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## midg08

im only 6dpo but ladies I just feel out. Of course I don't really feel PMS'y or anything which is unusual but I don't really feel pregnant at all. Of course its been over 7 years since I was pregnant, maybe I've just forgotten what its like. 
Oh and of course the eye twitches started yesterday lol

Italiantqpie, I have to say I think you drowned the stick :)
So: :test::test::test: again!


----------



## italianqtpie

Can you drowned a stick?? I held that pee for THAT long?!? LOL

It did eventually get a really faint test line-BFN 

I've never had a 13 day LP so that Vitex must have worked!


----------



## Angel baby

superspin79 said:


> Angelbaby, I'm due the same day you are. I'm too nervous to test because I just don't feel like it happened this month... I think I'd rather be surprised with a late AF because I don't think I can take another BFN right now. I'm running a marathon next weekend too, so you'd think that would keep my mind off of things?!

Good luck to you. I wish I could run a marathon. I ran up and down 3 flights of stairs yesterday and thought I was going to have to put oxygen on to breath for the next hour! LOL! Hopefully you will have a BFP.


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo- Your symptoms sound promising!!!! Can't wait for you to test!!!

Hoping4girl- It is still early. But I think I am becoming discouraged.

Midge- I had more symptoms last month then I do this month. I can't determine what side I ovulated on like I usually can. I always have lots of CM after ovulation but I went 3 days completly dry and my libido has disappeared. My BB's aren't even sore like they usually are. Now as soon as I post this, I'll have every symptoms there is! LOL! I have had alot of heartburn in early morning causing nausea but I have been eating alot of junk!

Italianpie- My sticks must be broke too although, I'm not drowning them! lol! But none the less they are broke because they are only giving me 1 line! WTH??? lol!

AFM- I woke up and fertility friend said my chart was triphasic. So naturally, I caved and used my last FRER. I think I am wishful thinking though cause at one point I see a line and then I don't. I think I see the indent line and that's it but I think I drove myself a little nutty looking at it. So you all take a look and see what you think. Then tell me to put the test down because it's not there and clearly I can't read them correctly! LOL!


----------



## Angel baby

OH, Right nipple just started burning! Yup, just cause I denied any BB pain! LMAO!


----------



## hoping4girl

Italian~you need to test again! and only pee for 5 seconds! well, on the stick that is ;)
Angel~I don't see a line :( but then again, maybe you drowned it ;)
MIdge~I know its easy to say don't give up, but don't give up! you never know what's gonna happen....i thought i was preggers cuz i had the symptoms, but no. 
I did make a doc appt, so in a couple weeks i will be talking to someone about our trying, while she is playing in my vajayjay. and I don't know if they tell you this when you have an appt for your yearly, but they told me to not have anything in my vagina for 48 hours before my appt. wth?? I have never been told that!! lol I mean, I don't usually have sex before hand, but the fact they said nothing in the vagina is what gets me...so funny!!


----------



## Angel baby

Keep the vibrators out of there too! That is too funny!!!


----------



## midg08

well I always keep hoping! It just so easy to get discouraged. Usually about now I am PMS badly, and Im not. I have the acne going on which is typical, I cant count heartburn because I suffer chronic heartburn and have for years I have had a few sporadic symptoms here and there but nothing that screams...:test:
Of course there is that issue with FF changing my o date from the 25th to the 28th which means I :sex: better for the 28th but was pretty sure it was closer to the 25th. So if thats the case and it was the 25th then I am 9dpo which makes my lack of symptoms even more concerning... 

GOD I HATE MY CYCLES! 

hmmm... I feel better now.
:shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

It's just been super weird for me with the lack of PMSing. Usually by now I'm in tears if a fly is in the same car as me. Normally cramping by now. But I only get the occasional twinges which is not many and couple pubic bone aches. I wonder if my HSG is going to delay the start of my period or if maybe just cleaned me out good enough for no cramping by now. I did have a couple of zits pop up. And I have this rash I get occasionally called tinea versicolor that has come back on my neck with vengeance. I have med to take for it but too scared to take it right now so my neck looks spotted.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hey there girls! Just wanted to stop by to say hi. Still waiting to ovulate so just stalking!


----------



## Angel baby

Hello :hi: RNTTC, glad to see you back!

Well ladies, My chart is still triphasic and my test are still BFN and 12dpo. :dust:

So, with that said, I have no sore BB's :holly:, No lower back ache, Just sciatic nerve pain which is nothing new, No frequent need to pee :loo:, No nausea :sick:. Did I cover everything? Oh, no dizziness, no constipation, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, NO GAS! 

So, tonight, I'm going to the movie grill, to eat and watch Real Steel and have a margarita, 2,3,5,10. LOL! :haha: :munch::drunk::wine:

I'm not going to be upset this month, I'm just going to prepare for next cycle :thumbup:


:witch: should be here Tuesday!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Hello :hi: RNTTC, glad to see you back!
> 
> Well ladies, My chart is still triphasic and my test are still BFN and 12dpo. :dust:
> 
> So, with that said, I have no sore BB's :holly:, No lower back ache, Just sciatic nerve pain which is nothing new, No frequent need to pee :loo:, No nausea :sick:. Did I cover everything? Oh, no dizziness, no constipation, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, NO GAS!
> 
> So, tonight, I'm going to the movie grill, to eat and watch Real Steel and have a margarita, 2,3,5,10. LOL! :haha: :munch::drunk::wine:
> 
> I'm not going to be upset this month, I'm just going to prepare for next cycle :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :witch: should be here Tuesday!

have fun, mama!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm with you guys! I have been trying to still live my life while in this TTC period. I'm trying to make some changes but sometimes having a drink or 5 is needed to stop the stress and get back to remembering that I am still me. I thought for sure I would come on here tonight and see more :bfp:'s since this is such a good thread! I have some plans for next cycle too if this one doesn't work. Like I joined a fitness group through work to get me in shape and maybe if I lose some weight then I will get PG. Just trying whatever... talking to my mom today she reminds me that she is a "fertile mertle", but then I had to remind her that she had 3 kids by the age of 25 and I am trying for my first at 36. Anyhoo... Off to watch some hockey and hang out with my DH (who indulged me this afternoon with some PreSeed!) I have the yellow light on FF! Have a good weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah...hockey is always a good distraction from ttc :) Love me some hockey!!!! but, as my team isn't playing tonight...or should I say, losing tonight...I am watching Aladdin with DS. oh and my doggie. but...i think it might also be time for a drink for me!!! yippee for rum!! :)
Angel~ sorry no bfp :( that makes me sad!!


----------



## Angel baby

Y'all should go see Real Steel! It was really good! My margarita only turned into 1 giant one and it was so sour I barely could tolerate it, but I slammed that puppy down to prove I could do it! Lmao!

I should start back to gym too, I ran up and down 3 flights of stairs twice the other day and I thought I was dying! Lmao!


----------



## Angel baby

Italian, have you started yet?


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Italian, have you started yet?

Yep :( CD3

Started my Vitex/Maca combo Friday night:coffee:

How are you?


----------



## Angel baby

I'm good. Woke up with no desire to test because I'm pretty sure I'm out. 

I decided that I will do the IUI this coming cycle, hope AF will be here Tuesday and no later so that I can be at the doctors appointment for my scans and blood work by the end of the week.

You going to OPK?


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Italian, have you started yet?
> 
> Yep :( CD3
> 
> Started my Vitex/Maca combo Friday night:coffee:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

ah i'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

What is Vitex/Maca?? I'm taking vitamin E on top of the usual PNV but haven't heard anything about these...:shrug:

I also have been eating out of this coookbook that I found online. It's called "Cooking to Conceive". It has been pretty good. My OH does all the cooking (he's Italian) and he really likes the recipes as they are pretty easy and lots of good flavor. Last night we had a pork stir fry, and we have tried a barley mushroom risotto, and wheat pasta with turkey bolognese. It has all been really good. We are trying to eat more healthy while TTC and I thought maybe this would help. Will let you know. Also, using PreSeed and started an exercise program yesterday through the hospital that I work at. Hoping that all this will make me healthier for when I get my :bfp:! GL ladies and lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I'm good. Woke up with no desire to test because I'm pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> I decided that I will do the IUI this coming cycle, hope AF will be here Tuesday and no later so that I can be at the doctors appointment for my scans and blood work by the end of the week.
> 
> You going to OPK?

Yeah. I'll be waiting for our smiley this month :)

I'm excited to hear about your IUI! :dust:



hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Italian, have you started yet?
> 
> Yep :( CD3
> 
> Started my Vitex/Maca combo Friday night:coffee:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> ah i'm sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, girlie :hugs:



RNTTC2011 said:


> What is Vitex/Maca?? I'm taking vitamin E on top of the usual PNV but haven't heard anything about these...:shrug:
> 
> I also have been eating out of this coookbook that I found online. It's called "Cooking to Conceive". It has been pretty good. My OH does all the cooking (he's Italian) and he really likes the recipes as they are pretty easy and lots of good flavor. Last night we had a pork stir fry, and we have tried a barley mushroom risotto, and wheat pasta with turkey bolognese. It has all been really good. We are trying to eat more healthy while TTC and I thought maybe this would help. Will let you know. Also, using PreSeed and started an exercise program yesterday through the hospital that I work at. Hoping that all this will make me healthier for when I get my :bfp:! GL ladies and lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!

Honestly, I don't even know what they do. I will google it all in a bit and post it :wacko: I've seen great success with people using it, the Maca is also GREAT for improving :spermy: so my DH has been taking it for about a month!


----------



## italianqtpie

I am going to run to the grocery in a few, we are going to make beef and noodles for dinner....i'll be back :D


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i am making chicken stir fry stuff :) my kids hate it but my hubby loves it and requested it to be on the menu more often when I made it last. I just threw stuff in a pan and hoped it tasted good...hopefully it can come out the same as last time!! lol 
Angel~ I have a good feeling that this is your month!! don't give up!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I have been craving chili since it's been kinda rainy the last couple of days. It finally is starting to feel like fall here. I even had a fire in the fireplace last night. The chili I make is a family recipe with no measurements so it tastes different every time. Two years ago I entered a contest with it and got 3rd place. Even though my DH is the chef in the family, my chili is better then his (and I don't let him forget it...LOL)! GL to everyone this cycle! :dust:


----------



## hoping4girl

RNTTC2011 said:


> I have been craving chili since it's been kinda rainy the last couple of days. It finally is starting to feel like fall here. I even had a fire in the fireplace last night. The chili I make is a family recipe with no measurements so it tastes different every time. Two years ago I entered a contest with it and got 3rd place. Even though my DH is the chef in the family, my chili is better then his (and I don't let him forget it...LOL)! GL to everyone this cycle! :dust:

ha! i've already been outside shoveling!! starting to feel like fall....thats funny. :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

*As Promised, RNTT:*


Maca:



> maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.
> Its main action is to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.
> 
> In women, maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.
> Estrogen in men produces erectile dysfunction or lack of libido, low sperm count, and lowered production of seminal fluid. Men who use maca have been seen to have an increased libido and healthy sperm.
> Maca may help&#8230;
> 
> balance hormonal levels in women.
> Increase libido in both men and women.
> Increase egg health.
> Increase seminal volume, sperm count per ejaculation, and sperm motility.
> Who should use maca?
> Maca would really be good for anyone preparing or trying to become pregnant. It is a healthy food which can be taken daily. It can specially help women who are experiencing:
> -poor egg health
> -endometriosis
> -pcos
> -recurrent miscarriages
> -preparing for ivf
> -infertility due to stress
> 
> in addition, hormonal stability sharpens the mind and generates a sense of well-being.


----------



## hoping4girl

hmm thats interesting :)


----------



## Angel baby

It does sound good! I may need to try this but I guess I better wait till after this cycle with clomid. Unless you can take it with that?

AF is lurking for me, started cramping this morning. I have emailed my clinic and gave authorization for them to take out the 950.00 for IUI. So no turning back now or I loose the 950.00. I swear this is like gambling. 

Wait, I feel my eyes swelling with tears, AF should be here soon! 

HORMONES REALLY SUCK!

I have to self contain myself this cycle. No drinking, no smoking and no testing early due the HCG trigger shot.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> It does sound good! I may need to try this but I guess I better wait till after this cycle with clomid. Unless you can take it with that?
> 
> AF is lurking for me, started cramping this morning. I have emailed my clinic and gave authorization for them to take out the 950.00 for IUI. So no turning back now or I loose the 950.00. I swear this is like gambling.
> 
> Wait, I feel my eyes swelling with tears, AF should be here soon!
> 
> HORMONES REALLY SUCK!
> 
> I have to self contain myself this cycle. No drinking, no smoking and no testing early due the HCG trigger shot.

We're here for you, girlie!


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> It does sound good! I may need to try this but I guess I better wait till after this cycle with clomid. Unless you can take it with that?
> 
> AF is lurking for me, started cramping this morning. I have emailed my clinic and gave authorization for them to take out the 950.00 for IUI. So no turning back now or I loose the 950.00. I swear this is like gambling.
> 
> Wait, I feel my eyes swelling with tears, AF should be here soon!
> 
> HORMONES REALLY SUCK!
> 
> I have to self contain myself this cycle. No drinking, no smoking and no testing early due the HCG trigger shot.
> 
> We're here for you, girlie!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

when you got your lap done (i'm already assuming my tubes are blocked, LOL), were you scared to "go to sleep"? I haven't had any surgery since 1996 (breast reduction) and before that i was 4 (tonsils). How do you unscare yourself?


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> when you got your lap done (i'm already assuming my tubes are blocked, LOL), were you scared to "go to sleep"? I haven't had any surgery since 1996 (breast reduction) and before that i was 4 (tonsils). How do you unscare yourself?

I found out my tubes where blocked through HSG. There is no going to sleep for that. It's a simple procedure and pain last about 30 seconds. Maybe a minute at the most.

It's like going in and having a pap smear. They put the forceps in and deaden the cervix. Stick a catheter into the cervix and blow up a small baloon to keep the dye from coming out. They then push in the dye and the whole time you are under a C-arm X-ray machine and it watches the dye flow into the uterus and up the tubes.

I was very nervous about it. The one thing I didn't do and wish I would have was take Tylenol or Ibuprofen before going.

It's a real simple outpatient procedure. No cutting, No IV's and no blood work unless you request blood work.

If your DH hasn't had a SA, the best thing to do before undergoing any treatment is make sure that is done first. Some clinics will let you do it outside of the clinic but with the requirement to have the semen at the clinic within less than a hour. (by the way) I saw some SA kits online but I don't know how accurate they are.


----------



## Angel baby

This is the clinic I use. Look at the pricing for IVF! It gives me a heart attack everytime I look at it. 

https://www.embryo.net/html/fee.html


----------



## hoping4girl

OH good luck!!!! I hope everything goes well for you!!I'm on cd 8 now...i think...maybe 7, i don't know ;) I want a take it easy cycle again, we will see how i do at that :)


----------



## midg08

well, Im out. Spotting today, Enough that I need a lliner but not enough for a pad. :( Maca Sounds Interesting. How do you take it? Pill? Powder? What Brand do you use?
Angel Baby: :hugs: Im with ya on AF


----------



## Angel baby

Well ladies,

I tested my water faucet water, and I'm happy to announce, it's not pregnant! :thumbup: I think this is a good thing and will take it as I am not drinking pregnant piss. :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Or maybe this is a bad thing. Usually the saying is, "It must be in the water!" Well crap!


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> well, Im out. Spotting today, Enough that I need a lliner but not enough for a pad. :( Maca Sounds Interesting. How do you take it? Pill? Powder? What Brand do you use?
> Angel Baby: :hugs: Im with ya on AF


I take the pill. 

"now" brand from the health food store :)




Angel baby said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> I tested my water faucet water, and I'm happy to announce, it's not pregnant! :thumbup: I think this is a good thing and will take it as I am not drinking pregnant piss. :haha:

Good. i'd be pissssssssssssssed off if my water was preggo and i wasn't!:nope:


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> well, Im out. Spotting today, Enough that I need a lliner but not enough for a pad. :( Maca Sounds Interesting. How do you take it? Pill? Powder? What Brand do you use?
> Angel Baby: :hugs: Im with ya on AF

I hate that you're starting, but that kinda makes us cycle buddies :hugs:


----------



## midg08

italianqtpie said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> well, Im out. Spotting today, Enough that I need a lliner but not enough for a pad. :( Maca Sounds Interesting. How do you take it? Pill? Powder? What Brand do you use?
> Angel Baby: :hugs: Im with ya on AF
> 
> I hate that you're starting, but that kinda makes us cycle buddies :hugs:Click to expand...

AF
:cry::cry::cry:

Cycle Buddies 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

midg08 said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> well, Im out. Spotting today, Enough that I need a lliner but not enough for a pad. :( Maca Sounds Interesting. How do you take it? Pill? Powder? What Brand do you use?
> Angel Baby: :hugs: Im with ya on AF
> 
> I hate that you're starting, but that kinda makes us cycle buddies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> AF
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Cycle Buddies
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

I VOW that I will stop googling things. Seriously, I have convinced myself I have ovarian cancer now, too! (as well as endometriosis, two blocked tubes and a wonky uterus).

I am going to post the good about me and my cycle:

I am clock work and have always been clockwork. 27-28 days.
I have never had painful periods
I have never had random bleeding-ever
I have never had a pap come back with a problem

Now the not so great about my cycle:


I have ovulation pain on my right side every month. It goes away in 3 hours.


I will STOP googling that one thing that could be bad. right now. i stop.


----------



## Angel baby

No more googling for you! I'll get in touch with google and have them ban you! LMAO! Stop it, this is your month! Get to crackalackin! BFP! BFP!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh, I need someone to tell my dog time has changed because she just don't get it when I tell her! Grrrrrrrr... It's a good thing I love that dog!


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DID YOU FINALLY TEST???


----------



## jeoestreich

I haven't. LOL I am scared to because I do not want to see a BFN. But still no sign of AF.


----------



## jeoestreich

Angel baby said:


> Oh, I need someone to tell my dog time has changed because she just don't get it when I tell her! Grrrrrrrr... It's a good thing I love that dog!

I am so happy that my dogs are lazy. LOL


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I haven't. LOL I am scared to because I do not want to see a BFN. But still no sign of AF.

It's time to test. Just close your eyes, pee on a test and mail it to me and I'll read it! Ooooo, better yet, pee on it and close your eyes and email it to me. Lmao! Enquiring minds want to know!!! Lol!

Well if AF is not here yet that is a major good sign!!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am having some yellowish CM, still some major mood swings, heartburn like crazy (and I mean everything gives me hurtburn). My coworker said I should test and if I do not do it soon, she is going to buy me a test and make me do it at work. LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> I am having some yellowish CM, still some major mood swings, heartburn like crazy (and I mean everything gives me hurtburn). My coworker said I should test and if I do not do it soon, she is going to buy me a test and make me do it at work. LOL

OH please test!!! I really want to know too!!! The suspense is killing me! well, not killing me, but it is making me want to pace the floor for you :winkwink: 

Italian~do I need to verbally slap you for googling?? its not as bad as sticking your fingers where they don't belong, but I google a lot too so maybe we will let that one slip by :winkwink:

Angel~my DH's coworkers told me to go to Utah and drink their water, I guess it is pregnant water!! 

Midge~:hugs::hugs::hugs: stupid witch.....

my thumb is still twitching...I really wish I knew why its totally annoying. today my OTHER thumb was twitching....weird.


----------



## AC1987

I hope no one minds me budding into this topic. 
I'm currently at 9dpo and usually before AF I bloat for about a week and it usually gets worse. Only this TWW theres no bloating. Now I don't wanna be psyching myself out again. Cause lately every month i'm thinking "oh this is it!!" But does anyone know what no bloating means?


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> I hope no one minds me budding into this topic.
> I'm currently at 9dpo and usually before AF I bloat for about a week and it usually gets worse. Only this TWW theres no bloating. Now I don't wanna be psyching myself out again. Cause lately every month i'm thinking "oh this is it!!" But does anyone know what no bloating means?

no bloating = your pants fit better!!! :haha: I have NO idea...I am bloated now and I haven't O'd yet. but welcome to our crazy thread!! I figure if I can't laugh at myself for my own craziness then who will?? oh yeah...everyone... :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I hope no one minds me budding into this topic.
> I'm currently at 9dpo and usually before AF I bloat for about a week and it usually gets worse. Only this TWW theres no bloating. Now I don't wanna be psyching myself out again. Cause lately every month i'm thinking "oh this is it!!" But does anyone know what no bloating means?
> 
> no bloating = your pants fit better!!! :haha: I have NO idea...I am bloated now and I haven't O'd yet. but welcome to our crazy thread!! I figure if I can't laugh at myself for my own craziness then who will?? oh yeah...everyone... :dohh:Click to expand...


I drive my DH crazy with all my am I pregnant am I not pregnant talk :haha: so i'm glad I joined this forum where everyone is like me in that area!
These past few months I've been so emotional over it though its nuts! I need to "try" to relax.


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> I drive my DH crazy with all my am I pregnant am I not pregnant talk :haha: so i'm glad I joined this forum where everyone is like me in that area!
> These past few months I've been so emotional over it though its nuts! I need to "try" to relax.

yes, its hard. My DH won't even talk to me about it anymore...yesterday I was all sad and he asked what was wrong, I told him he wouldn't want to talk about it so I wasn't going to tell him. HE thinks every time we talk about babies I'll burst into tears...and I told him, so what if I do? Thats just me, we have been together 12 years you should know that by now! :haha: I told him we weren't trying this month...I think the problem with trying is that I do all the work and he gets to have all the "having sex" fun so he could care less if we were trying or not! but, I love him for putting up with me anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Hi AC, I usually get bloated a week before AF and mine started yesterday so I hope this doesn't mean AF will be late or it will screw my plans up! Lmao! 

I try and talk to DH about what's going on but he has this blank stare like and agrees but I can tell he doesn't get it. But if I talk about fishing, he is all ears! So I give up talking and just tell him what to do.

As for Utah, I might have to take a road trip for their precious water!


----------



## Angel baby

I was looking at my chart past ovulation and... I think it's giving me the middle finger


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, I haven't started AF cause you are stressing me out! Go test! Lmao!


----------



## jeoestreich

I finally bought a test today at the dollar store. I just have to take it in the morning or hold my pee for awhile. But I will let you know.


----------



## Angel baby

Woooohooooo!!!! I'm so excited!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

i think i'm coming down with the yukies. I ordered hot wings (boneless) and am trying to sweat it out ;)


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> OH please test!!! I really want to know too!!! The suspense is killing me! well, not killing me, but it is making me want to pace the floor for you :winkwink:
> 
> Italian~do I need to verbally slap you for googling?? its not as bad as sticking your fingers where they don't belong, but I google a lot too so maybe we will let that one slip by :winkwink:
> 
> Angel~my DH's coworkers told me to go to Utah and drink their water, I guess it is pregnant water!!
> 
> Midge~:hugs::hugs::hugs: stupid witch.....
> 
> my thumb is still twitching...I really wish I knew why its totally annoying. today my OTHER thumb was twitching....weird.

Yes. You'll need to slap me. I stick things up there AND google! :dohh:



AC1987 said:


> I hope no one minds me budding into this topic.
> I'm currently at 9dpo and usually before AF I bloat for about a week and it usually gets worse. Only this TWW theres no bloating. Now I don't wanna be psyching myself out again. Cause lately every month i'm thinking "oh this is it!!" But does anyone know what no bloating means?

WELCOME to our crazy!!! You'll fit right in!!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> i think i'm coming down with the yukies. I ordered hot wings (boneless) and am trying to sweat it
> 
> It's suppose to be chicken noodle soup not hot wings! Lmao!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> It's suppose to be chicken noodle soup not hot wings! Lmao!

oops!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## jeoestreich

Hot wings are better.


----------



## Angel baby

Yea, I think I might find me a hot wing place for lunch tomorrow. Now I'm craving! Lol!


----------



## AC1987

I keep telling myself to not get my hopes high. I think I'm gonna just take a hpt tomorrow morning though just so its out of my mind, cause I don't want to wait any longer not knowing. :(


----------



## hoping4girl

J~ I'm still waiting!!
Itailian~ what do you mean by things??lol

and just so you know, i'm super drunk right now feel so good gonna goo bd and have fun :) lol holy buckets.... 

Oh and Angel~ you can stay at my house while you are trying to drink the utah water, i'm only like...2 hours away lol and help me unpack my house and paint ;)

oh i love all of you...and not cuz i'm super totally loving my rum right now...oh...going to bd i'm super horny as well!! 

hehehehehehe!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Yea, I think I might find me a hot wing place for lunch tomorrow. Now I'm craving! Lol!

CRAVING?!??!?!?!?!


:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## italianqtpie

AC1987 said:


> I keep telling myself to not get my hopes high. I think I'm gonna just take a hpt tomorrow morning though just so its out of my mind, cause I don't want to wait any longer not knowing. :(

Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> J~ I'm still waiting!!
> Itailian~ what do you mean by things??lol
> 
> and just so you know, i'm super drunk right now feel so good gonna goo bd and have fun :) lol holy buckets....
> 
> Oh and Angel~ you can stay at my house while you are trying to drink the utah water, i'm only like...2 hours away lol and help me unpack my house and paint ;)
> 
> oh i love all of you...and not cuz i'm super totally loving my rum right now...oh...going to bd i'm super horny as well!!
> 
> hehehehehehe!!

things= qtips :blush:, my finger to check CP, a thermometer!


atta girl :) Hope you had a fun night, and a good morning, headache free :D


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- only if I can have some Rum! You are going to have a hangover! Hahaha!

Jeo, it's morning, wake up, time to test! Lol! Fx!!!!!!!

16dpo and waiting for witch. I'm starting to get irritated now! Lol!


----------



## AC1987

I hate bfns!! Seriously!? But maybe its too early to tell?


----------



## Angel baby

AC1987 said:


> I hate bfns!! Seriously!? But maybe its too early to tell?

Hopefully so AC, it is just a little early. This next cycle I am not going to test till the doctor test me at 14dpo. I hope I can do it!


----------



## hoping4girl

I did have a good night thanks!! and no hangover, thats why I love rum so much :)
angel~when was the last time you tested??
AC~ still early, no worries!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I tested this morning and it was negative. I wish AF would hurry!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I tested this morning and it was negative. I wish AF would hurry!

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry


----------



## RNTTC2011

Italian ~ Thanks for the info on Maca. I think the Vitamin e does the same sort of thing. And I am in the chicken wing fan club. There is a great place by us called "wicked chicken' which used to be "smokeaters" which was on Man V. Food. They have the best HOT wings in town.
Angel and Jeo: :dust: any news Jeo??
Hoping~ Sounds like you had a great night and no hangover?? LUCKY! Rum does not react like that for me. 

Not much to report here, just stalking still. 2dpo and not testing till the 24th or 25th. Will be out of town the whole week so can't sneak in a POAS unless I want my nephew asking questions... I have to share a bathroom with him :haha:. He is only 9. Unless I figure out a way to do it and hide the sticks. I don't know if I want a bunch of pee sticks in my suitcase....:blush:


----------



## jeoestreich

I tested last night but got a BFN. I should have waited until this morning. No signs of AF so I will probably schedule an appointment with my FS next week to see WTF is going on.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I tested last night but got a BFN. I should have waited until this morning. No signs of AF so I will probably schedule an appointment with my FS next week to see WTF is going on.

:hugs: What CD are you on now?


----------



## jeoestreich

Cd 36


----------



## Angel baby

Are you regular? I just was looking at my chart and I'm almost questioning my ovulation date. I'm usually 29 to 33. Past 2 months exactly 30. But it's funny I'm just starting to get post O symptoms that usually happen 3dpo. I had a positive opk but wondering if I geared up and failed and went again. Usually my temps are 96 something pre o so I'm just not sure anymore.


----------



## Angel baby

If my temp is up tomorrow again I'm really going to second guess myself. If it drops, I was right. Now I dint want AF to come till Sunday so the clinic is open on CD3.


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> thats why I love rum so much :)

We went to San Juan in January for 9 days and I brought back soooo much of the delicious nectar :drunk:


----------



## italianqtpie

RNTTC2011 said:


> Not much to report here, just stalking still. 2dpo and not testing till the 24th or 25th. Will be out of town the whole week so can't sneak in a POAS unless I want my nephew asking questions... I have to share a bathroom with him :haha:. He is only 9. *Unless I figure out a way to do it and hide the sticks. I don't know if I want a bunch of pee sticks in my suitcase*....:blush:

where there's a will there's a way, my friend! :flower:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Are you regular? I just was looking at my chart and I'm almost questioning my ovulation date. I'm usually 29 to 33. Past 2 months exactly 30. But it's funny I'm just starting to get post O symptoms that usually happen 3dpo. I had a positive opk but wondering if I geared up and failed and went again. Usually my temps are 96 something pre o so I'm just not sure anymore.

:hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh goodness....I caved and bought opk, but I got the frer kind, and instead of reading the box like I should have, I just got it and came home....opened it and read the instructions and it said I have to start on CD 5...wellnow I'm on CD 12. it says it remembers your last measure of LH and finds a surge...who knows!! so...I'm just peeing on the dam things like 3x a day. cuz i got the 20 count one, not the 7 count that I thought I bought. hope it works, the damn thing was expensive!!! has any one else used this one? its the digi w/ yes and nos...I shoudl have stuck to smily faces!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I never used those. I bet they were expensive! 

I'm having bad BB aching and tons of CM. I think I ovulated later than I thought. If no AF by Monday I'll call my clinic then. I was told after my tubal surgery I was to go in if I was ever 3 days late but I'm waiting. I even have left side aching and so that tells me I did ovulate on my good side.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I never used those. I bet they were expensive!
> 
> I'm having bad BB aching and tons of CM. I think I ovulated later than I thought. If no AF by Monday I'll call my clinic then. I was told after my tubal surgery I was to go in if I was ever 3 days late but I'm waiting. I even have left side aching and so that tells me I did ovulate on my good side.

you still have a chance then?? I hope so!!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I never used those. I bet they were expensive!
> 
> I'm having bad BB aching and tons of CM. I think I ovulated later than I thought. If no AF by Monday I'll call my clinic then. I was told after my tubal surgery I was to go in if I was ever 3 days late but I'm waiting. I even have left side aching and so that tells me I did ovulate on my good side.
> 
> you still have a chance then?? I hope so!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Well after questioning and worrying all day that I may have messed up my ovulation day, AF has finally made her appearance at the most awkward time! I mean she came with fury this afternoon! 

CD 1 for me and appointment set for Saturday at 9am for vag ultrasound and baseline bloodwork! Really excited to start something new! Off to get my heating pad because AF is not cutting me any slack!


----------



## jeoestreich

I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.

:hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!


----------



## italianqtpie

jeoestreich said:


> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.

it really does. When I kept testing negative and my temp was down, i cried more cause I JUST wanted to start a fresh cycle.

:dust: for you :hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...

new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!

I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...

Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Irony? I HATE eggs! BUTTTT, if they get me knocked up? holla!! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Irony? I HATE eggs! BUTTTT, if they get me knocked up? holla!! LOLClick to expand...

oh man....so many things I want to say here but I'll just start with...STOP PUTTING THINGS UP THERE!!! :haha: and for petes sake how does your OH feel about that...eww! :sick: How long have you been trying Italian?

Angel~ yippee for new cycle!!! 

I'm waiting...my new stupid sticks I bought say i'm not surging, but they are starting to get somewhat of a line on them so thats a plus right? :happydance: DH has a meeting tonight, so I'm waiting for him to get home so I can have a drink with him :) yes, I drink a lot. :drunk::beer::wine: I should probably stop doing that like you guys should stop sticking things in your vajayjay!! oh speaking of vjj's, having those stupid bubbles again. wtf does that mean?? :shrug: 
as always lots of luck!!!:dust:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Irony? I HATE eggs! BUTTTT, if they get me knocked up? holla!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh man....so many things I want to say here but I'll just start with...STOP PUTTING THINGS UP THERE!!! :haha: and for petes sake how does your OH feel about that...eww! :sick: How long have you been trying Italian?
> 
> Angel~ yippee for new cycle!!!
> 
> I'm waiting...my new stupid sticks I bought say i'm not surging, but they are starting to get somewhat of a line on them so thats a plus right? :happydance: DH has a meeting tonight, so I'm waiting for him to get home so I can have a drink with him :) yes, I drink a lot. :drunk::beer::wine: I should probably stop doing that like you guys should stop sticking things in your vajayjay!! oh speaking of vjj's, having those stupid bubbles again. wtf does that mean?? :shrug:
> as always lots of luck!!!:dust:Click to expand...

2 months :blush:

I haven't told him, d'oh!! :drunk:

ok. I just got pre-seed. probably a safer alternative !!

Get used to telling me to cut the shit about putting things up there. I wish there was a free stick to pee on...just cause!


----------



## Angel baby

Well, I won't be sticking anything in mine for the next 5 days! Lol! Oh wait, the clinic will! That'll be embarrassing while AF is in town! Lmao!

I would try the egg whites too if it wasn't for this IUI cycle.


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Irony? I HATE eggs! BUTTTT, if they get me knocked up? holla!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh man....so many things I want to say here but I'll just start with...STOP PUTTING THINGS UP THERE!!! :haha: and for petes sake how does your OH feel about that...eww! :sick: How long have you been trying Italian?
> 
> Angel~ yippee for new cycle!!!
> 
> I'm waiting...my new stupid sticks I bought say i'm not surging, but they are starting to get somewhat of a line on them so thats a plus right? :happydance: DH has a meeting tonight, so I'm waiting for him to get home so I can have a drink with him :) yes, I drink a lot. :drunk::beer::wine: I should probably stop doing that like you guys should stop sticking things in your vajayjay!! oh speaking of vjj's, having those stupid bubbles again. wtf does that mean?? :shrug:
> as always lots of luck!!!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 2 months :blush:
> 
> I haven't told him, d'oh!! :drunk:
> 
> ok. I just got pre-seed. probably a safer alternative !!
> 
> Get used to telling me to cut the shit about putting things up there. I wish there was a free stick to pee on...just cause!Click to expand...

LOL I will stop telling you to stop sticking things up there, obviously you are comfortable with it and really its none of my business :haha: you can tell me to shut my big fat mouth its ok :winkwink: 

Here's something fun for you to think about: my super expensive OPK's I got still say no LH surge, but the fun thing about them is when I go to pop the stick out of the holder thing, if I'm not holding onto it, the damn thing could shoot all the way across the room and probably stab someone!!! I'm gonna have to keep it next to my bed from now on to keep intruders away :haha:

when do you get your IUI angel?


----------



## Angel baby

I'm not sure yet. I go Saturday for the initial scans to look at my follicles so far. Then I'll start Clomid that day. I'll go back on CD 10 to measure the large follicles. Once they get to 20 I think that's when the trigger is given and I'll ovulate 36-40 hours after the trigger. So in between the trigger and ovulation. I'll have to buy these expensive OPK they use. I looked them up and I think they are like 45.00. I didn't see how many though. I'll get more details when I go in the morning.


----------



## Angel baby

Maybe I'll get twins! My goal is to drop at least 3 eggs to better my chances! Fx!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Irony? I HATE eggs! BUTTTT, if they get me knocked up? holla!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh man....so many things I want to say here but I'll just start with...STOP PUTTING THINGS UP THERE!!! :haha: and for petes sake how does your OH feel about that...eww! :sick: How long have you been trying Italian?
> 
> Angel~ yippee for new cycle!!!
> 
> I'm waiting...my new stupid sticks I bought say i'm not surging, but they are starting to get somewhat of a line on them so thats a plus right? :happydance: DH has a meeting tonight, so I'm waiting for him to get home so I can have a drink with him :) yes, I drink a lot. :drunk::beer::wine: I should probably stop doing that like you guys should stop sticking things in your vajayjay!! oh speaking of vjj's, having those stupid bubbles again. wtf does that mean?? :shrug:
> as always lots of luck!!!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 2 months :blush:
> 
> I haven't told him, d'oh!! :drunk:
> 
> ok. I just got pre-seed. probably a safer alternative !!
> 
> Get used to telling me to cut the shit about putting things up there. I wish there was a free stick to pee on...just cause!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I will stop telling you to stop sticking things up there, obviously you are comfortable with it and really its none of my business :haha: you can tell me to shut my big fat mouth its ok :winkwink:
> 
> Here's something fun for you to think about: my super expensive OPK's I got still say no LH surge, but the fun thing about them is when I go to pop the stick out of the holder thing, if I'm not holding onto it, the damn thing could shoot all the way across the room and probably stab someone!!! I'm gonna have to keep it next to my bed from now on to keep intruders away :haha:
> 
> when do you get your IUI angel?Click to expand...

no. i appreciate you telling me to stop, because? I know I should! LOL

I love popping mine out of the holder, i have the :D clearblue digital :D ones!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I wish I would either get a BFP or AF. This whole waiting for something to happen is getting old.
> 
> :hugs: yes it's very aggravating when late! I'm having awful cramps too! I think it's pissed at me for the HSG! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> new cycle, girlfriend! i'm SOOO excited for you!!
> 
> I am going to try real egg whites this month-i think!Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't scramble them before putting them in!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Irony? I HATE eggs! BUTTTT, if they get me knocked up? holla!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh man....so many things I want to say here but I'll just start with...STOP PUTTING THINGS UP THERE!!! :haha: and for petes sake how does your OH feel about that...eww! :sick: How long have you been trying Italian?
> 
> Angel~ yippee for new cycle!!!
> 
> I'm waiting...my new stupid sticks I bought say i'm not surging, but they are starting to get somewhat of a line on them so thats a plus right? :happydance: DH has a meeting tonight, so I'm waiting for him to get home so I can have a drink with him :) yes, I drink a lot. :drunk::beer::wine: I should probably stop doing that like you guys should stop sticking things in your vajayjay!! oh speaking of vjj's, having those stupid bubbles again. wtf does that mean?? :shrug:
> as always lots of luck!!!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 2 months :blush:
> 
> I haven't told him, d'oh!! :drunk:
> 
> ok. I just got pre-seed. probably a safer alternative !!
> 
> Get used to telling me to cut the shit about putting things up there. I wish there was a free stick to pee on...just cause!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I will stop telling you to stop sticking things up there, obviously you are comfortable with it and really its none of my business :haha: you can tell me to shut my big fat mouth its ok :winkwink:
> 
> Here's something fun for you to think about: my super expensive OPK's I got still say no LH surge, but the fun thing about them is when I go to pop the stick out of the holder thing, if I'm not holding onto it, the damn thing could shoot all the way across the room and probably stab someone!!! I'm gonna have to keep it next to my bed from now on to keep intruders away :haha:
> 
> when do you get your IUI angel?Click to expand...




Angel baby said:


> I'm not sure yet. I go Saturday for the initial scans to look at my follicles so far. Then I'll start Clomid that day. I'll go back on CD 10 to measure the large follicles. Once they get to 20 I think that's when the trigger is given and I'll ovulate 36-40 hours after the trigger. So in between the trigger and ovulation. I'll have to buy these expensive OPK they use. I looked them up and I think they are like 45.00. I didn't see how many though. I'll get more details when I go in the morning.

do you have to give yourself shots?


----------



## Angel baby

Just the 1 HCG trigger. I think I'll be able to do it. Although, I give shots on a daily basis, but I don't give them to myself. That ought to be exciting. Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

I was thinking, you better ignore the egg white thing. It would be quite embarrassing exposing why you have a raging infection and why you puss smells like rotten eggs! :rofl::rofl::hug::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Angel baby

I had an eventful morning at the doctors office. I think DH and I about had argument in the middle of the clinic resulting in me becoming teary eyed. It was quite embarrassing.

The clinic wanted him to test for transmitted diseases. They were adiment it was required before beginning any treatment. I had mine done when I did the reversal. My DH loudly said, every time I come in here it is more money. I told him the insurance covers this test. So he was FREAKING out! It blew my mind! I told them to cancel it, I can't do this alone. For 2 people who want a child is rediculous. So then his conscience kicked in and he did it. I was still upset over the fit. When it was all said and done, the extra test was $4.87. OMG! I was fuming but holding back the tears! I think it boiled down to the fact my DH is seriously afraid of needles! He did good and was sweet to me the whole way home. I'm still upset but I'm not rehashing it.

Anyways, he watched the vag sonogram and I think he felt stupid after he seen what I had to do and how frequently.

So on to my results after my ranting. CD 3 E2 48.6 and she said they like it under 100. Looks like I have 2 follicles starting to develop on my left side which is my open tube side. I will start 50mg clomid days 3-7. They gave me my prescription for ovidrel 240iu for trigger when the time comes. My next appt is on CD 10, next Saturday. 

I'm teary eyed today and can't blame it on meds because I haven't started but I have a major worry of this failing and continue to dish out more money especially after that happening this morning. It's 950.00 per cycle at the clinic I go to.

Happy for good results today though.


----------



## Kardashianw

Love this. As I do exactly that find it so hard to ignore what i want to happen. Omg it drives u insane!! Some of the comments r funny. I have tried my best to take the "I don't care approach" just doesn't work. 
I get slight sore throat an I'm like omg I must be pregnant then I bang my head against the wall an bring myself back to reality lol x


----------



## Angel baby

Kardashianw said:


> Love this. As I do exactly that find it so hard to ignore what i want to happen. Omg it drives u insane!! Some of the comments r funny. I have tried my best to take the "I don't care approach" just doesn't work.
> I get slight sore throat an I'm like omg I must be pregnant then I bang my head against the wall an bring myself back to reality lol x

Hello kardashianw to this irritating madness! I fall out of reality frequently! It's definately a crazy journey!

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## AC1987

Angel baby said:


> I had an eventful morning at the doctors office. I think DH and I about had argument in the middle of the clinic resulting in me becoming teary eyed. It was quite embarrassing.
> 
> The clinic wanted him to test for transmitted diseases. They were adiment it was required before beginning any treatment. I had mine done when I did the reversal. My DH loudly said, every time I come in here it is more money. I told him the insurance covers this test. So he was FREAKING out! It blew my mind! I told them to cancel it, I can't do this alone. For 2 people who want a child is rediculous. So then his conscience kicked in and he did it. I was still upset over the fit. When it was all said and done, the extra test was $4.87. OMG! I was fuming but holding back the tears! I think it boiled down to the fact my DH is seriously afraid of needles! He did good and was sweet to me the whole way home. I'm still upset but I'm not rehashing it.
> 
> Anyways, he watched the vag sonogram and I think he felt stupid after he seen what I had to do and how frequently.
> 
> So on to my results after my ranting. CD 3 E2 48.6 and she said they like it under 100. Looks like I have 2 follicles starting to develop on my left side which is my open tube side. I will start 50mg clomid days 3-7. They gave me my prescription for ovidrel 240iu for trigger when the time comes. My next appt is on CD 10, next Saturday.
> 
> I'm teary eyed today and can't blame it on meds because I haven't started but I have a major worry of this failing and continue to dish out more money especially after that happening this morning. It's 950.00 per cycle at the clinic I go to.
> 
> Happy for good results today though.

:hugs: awww that sucks sorry to hear!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Poopy boys. Im annoyed w/ my dh right now, but still planning on attackig him in the shower tonight I have ewcm! We are in a motel room with our boys so that's the only chance I will get. And its blizzarding. Boo!! 
Good luckladies!!


----------



## Angel baby

Baby dust to u!!!


----------



## brittanyaliss

Hey everyone I am so new to this but what I do know is that I am 7dpo. I got a BPF on my wondfo OPK on cycle days 17 and 18 so I guess it's 7dpo... Anyhoo this morning I woke up to BROWN STUFFf in my undies but when i stuck my finger inside to feel my cervix it only came back out with the WHITE discharge I get before af.. I am sssssssssssssoooooooooo confused. Could this have been implantation bleeding??? Well things get even weirder, I decided to take an OPK around mid afternoon and the line was dark but not as dark as the control line. I tested yesterday and the opk was completly light!!!!!! almost non existent and then today close to pos???? 
I honestly dont wanna get my hopes up, SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## Angel baby

brittanyaliss said:


> Hey everyone I am so new to this but what I do know is that I am 7dpo. I got a BPF on my wondfo OPK on cycle days 17 and 18 so I guess it's 7dpo... Anyhoo this morning I woke up to BROWN STUFFf in my undies but when i stuck my finger inside to feel my cervix it only came back out with the WHITE discharge I get before af.. I am sssssssssssssoooooooooo confused. Could this have been implantation bleeding??? Well things get even weirder, I decided to take an OPK around mid afternoon and the line was dark but not as dark as the control line. I tested yesterday and the opk was completly light!!!!!! almost non existent and then today close to pos????
> I honestly dont wanna get my hopes up, SOMEONE PLEASE HELP

Hi Brittany,
If you tested and pretty sure when you ovulated. I'd go with the 7dpo. Mid luteal phase, approx 7-10 the opk do get a little darker for some but still negative if lighter than the control line. Of course it's always to play it safe and BD just in case you failed to release the egg on the first positive OPK. 

Brown maybe good and can sometimes indicate implantation bleeding.

As for the white cm, I always have this after O. It can mean a plug or just regular CM. 

We can't help but get our hopes up so there is still hope. 

Do you temp?


----------



## brittanyaliss

Angel baby said:


> brittanyaliss said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I am so new to this but what I do know is that I am 7dpo. I got a BPF on my wondfo OPK on cycle days 17 and 18 so I guess it's 7dpo... Anyhoo this morning I woke up to BROWN STUFFf in my undies but when i stuck my finger inside to feel my cervix it only came back out with the WHITE discharge I get before af.. I am sssssssssssssoooooooooo confused. Could this have been implantation bleeding??? Well things get even weirder, I decided to take an OPK around mid afternoon and the line was dark but not as dark as the control line. I tested yesterday and the opk was completly light!!!!!! almost non existent and then today close to pos????
> I honestly dont wanna get my hopes up, SOMEONE PLEASE HELP
> 
> Hi Brittany,
> If you tested and pretty sure when you ovulated. I'd go with the 7dpo. Mid luteal phase, approx 7-10 the opk do get a little darker for some but still negative if lighter than the control line. Of course it's always to play it safe and BD just in case you failed to release the egg on the first positive OPK.
> 
> Brown maybe good and can sometimes indicate implantation bleeding.
> 
> As for the white cm, I always have this after O. It can mean a plug or just regular CM.
> 
> We can't help but get our hopes up so there is still hope.
> 
> Do you temp?Click to expand...

I am so new to all of this, I've ttcing for almost 2yrs but I just started testing last month. And as far as temping, I haven't tried that at all..


----------



## hoping4girl

well, i didn't attack dh in the shower. I honestly wasn't in the mood :) but, we are home now, so its on! i had ewcm all day, sothats good, and a +opk tonight on my cheapies, not my $700 one! (no, it really wasn't that much but I feel like I wasted that much money on it!! stupid opk...) 
bring on the rum!!!! (horrible drive home, horrible roads I really hope that didn't stress me out too much so I still O!!) :wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Time to BD, BD, BD! Get busy!!!! U have a egg to catch!


----------



## Angel baby

I swear I think my boobs have gotten bigger. My DH laughed at me earlier when I said it but he is agreeing with me now. Must be the clomid?!? Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Time to BD, BD, BD! Get busy!!!! U have a egg to catch!

ok so...my funny story for last night... I drank a LOT last night, was way drunk and feeling wonderful :winkwink: went to bed, BD'd...but I don't remember the ending!!! :haha: I have NEVER not remembered stuff when drinking, not even the only time I've thrown up drinking like 11 years ago!! I had to ask DH if I fell asleep while we were BDing, he said no but when he got done I told him to get off I was going to sleep!!! :haha: and I also had to ask him if he put my undies on me cuz I don't remember that either, he said No, I did it when I had my midnight pee. he says every time I drink rum I pee at midnight. :blush: I laughed at him, I so don't remember getting up to pee!!! :haha: oh my I'm really laughing at myself today, and tonight no drinking so I can remember what the heck I did!!! :dohh: This morning is a two cup of coffee day thats for sure :coffee: 

OH and my super spendy OPK said YES today!!!! and my cheap one had a wonderful dark dark line on it!!! more lovins tonight!!!! sure hope DH doesn't have an emergency at work!!

OK i'm still laughing :flower: how's your day going Angel?? well, besides big boobies :winkwink: Italian...where'd you go?


----------



## Angel baby

I want to get that drunk!!! I'm scared to with the medicines I'll be on! I need some patron silver, with lemons!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol well you can pretend ;) get a glass of water and put some lemons in there...might work right?? OH and I was planning on BDing for the next nights or so...but then I remembered, I have my appt on thursday I can't put anythign in there two days before!! so yeah, we will be bding tonight then no more till thursday night or friday!eek!! hope thats enough!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Still no sign of AF. I need to make a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, have you tested again?

Hoping, if I have to go to clinic with spermy puss, you can too! Bahahahahaha! 

In fact it's starting to suck I have to shave my legs and trim myself up for all these doc appts!

It's been a day from hell at work, I may need to take a shot of DH crown! Blah!


----------



## Angel baby

Italian and Midge! Where the heck did y'all go???


----------



## jeoestreich

I haven't tested again. Maybe I should. LOL


----------



## Angel baby

I think so too!


----------



## jeoestreich

I will have to run to the dollar store sometime this week. LOL I will not buy anymore expensive test until I get a positive on a cheapy and then I will take a digital so I can get a picture for the baby book. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

hi loves! Busy as hell and had some potty issues that past two days that almost sent me to ER! OMG. it's wayyy TMI, so i'll just leave it at that!

I'm SO excited for you, Angel! 

I ordered 50 IC's (pink wondfo's) and got 100? I emailed them that they sent me too many, cause it's the right thing to do ;) We'll see what they say!


----------



## italianqtpie

P.S. My name is Bree. PLEASE call me BREE! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

J~ I was wondering where you were too!! I worry about you ya know ;) and I thought you had an appt? or am I just crazy? OH yeah, I'm crazy nevermind :) and I agree with Angel ;)
BREE~ :) 
Angel~ I have learned that people in hospital labs cannot always find the difference between sperm cells and abnormal cervix cells....not sure how they can miss the tail but for the sake of not having to spread my legs to a stranger again, I will abstain :) and I am going to shave my legs, but not so sure about the trimming....everything is pretty trimmed up already but I should have let it all grow out so she had to work for her paycheck ;) find the hole!!! bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I haven't made one yet. I keep saying that I am going to make one but I am a slacker. LOL Maybe next week.

My home computer is down with a virus. So I can only get on BnB from work. It is going to suck next week when I have the whole week off.


----------



## Angel baby

Bree, it's really ok that you don't report the 100 test. Take it as free should! Lmao! Hope you are feeling better!

Hoping4girl- bahahaha! Make them work hard for their money! That was a great idea!

Jeo! I hope it's positive and it was just diluted urine the other night that you tested with!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and it starts!!! 1 dpo...(or O today)...I'm gassy!!! woohoo it worked! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Woohoo!!! BFP!


----------



## Angel baby

BFP for u! I thought about that after I typed it! I'm having some painsin my ovaries, guess the clomid is kicking in! Hot flash city too!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> BFP for u! I thought about that after I typed it! I'm having some painsin my ovaries, guess the clomid is kicking in! Hot flash city too!

oh eww i'm sorry! but hopefully it will work!!!! FX!!
OH i'm not gassy anymore, and I'm sneaking some sex in tonight cuz I just think I should!! lol woohoo spermy puss!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> BFP for u! I thought about that after I typed it! I'm having some painsin my ovaries, guess the clomid is kicking in! Hot flash city too!
> 
> oh eww i'm sorry! but hopefully it will work!!!! FX!!
> OH i'm not gassy anymore, and I'm sneaking some sex in tonight cuz I just think I should!! lol woohoo spermy puss!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hoping4girl

OK we were both tired so we didn't do anything. but here's a stumper for ya...I'm like...2 dpo now, and my bb's are starting to get sore. I'm sure its from Oing, but wth? and I am hurting under my bb's, like in my rib cage. wth is that?? I'm not taking B6 this cycle, so I'm sure thats why....grr!!! :growlmad: stupid body. I'm gonna play some lego harry potter and not think about it. yes, I play lego harry potter. i'm an addict!! lol :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

I totally want to play Harry Potter Legos. That is one of the first games I will probably buy once we get a PS3.


----------



## Angel baby

Could it be from rough sex 2 nights ago? Lmao!!

Jeo, u get that test yet?

I been starving for 2 days and can't seem to get full! These clomid pills must have Mary Jane in them! Geez I'm gonna gain 100 pounds! Last dose tonight! Wheew!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah I love them!! they are super fun I highly recommend them. Now I'm watching the ID channel again....another good distraction for me. 
You know it totally could be from crazy sex...but now I have a stabbing pain in my left BB. like usual :)
OH and I have a question...you know how some people say they get lotion like CM? OK, so I have always been confused about "lotion" cm...does it absorb into the skin like lotion? or is it just slippery like lotion and still a little stretchy...you know what I mean?


----------



## jeoestreich

I haven't tested yet. I have been super busy with work, trying to pack up my house and the hubby has been super sick. Plus my dogs have been really needy lately. Ugh. I barely have enough time to shower lately, let alone go to the store.


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> I haven't tested yet. I have been super busy with work, trying to pack up my house and the hubby has been super sick. Plus my dogs have been really needy lately. Ugh. I barely have enough time to shower lately, let alone go to the store.

are you moving? hubbys are the worst for being sick, altho sometimes they really are sick. mine is always a whiner. :haha:
tonight's agenda: popcorn and rum. and harry! hubby isn't home from work yet, not sure when he will stroll in, but I'm planning my night without him! 
oh and that horny ninja song was just on...one day i'm gonna be walking thru the store singing that out loud and not realize it. :serenade: 
sorry, i'm a little bored right now, and that stabbing in my bb is really bugging me...it hurts bad. :cry: well, not THAT bad, but getting there. so weird....


----------



## jeoestreich

Nope not moving but we are remodeling our living room and dining room. So I am busy backing stuff up and clearing out those rooms. The hubby already called me and asked me if I can leave work early because he cannot be at work anymore. Ugh...I am already stressed out about money and he leaves work early. Of course he is a temp and he will not get paid if he leaves.


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, maybe he will get to feeling better soon! I hate moving and remodeling. It sucks!

Hoping, the white lotion stuff is thin but doesn't stretch. White like lotion and thin.

I took my last does clomid yesterday. So glad but having ovary aches. I hope I don't ovulate earlier because I really want to take the trigger so that I can drop more than one egg. I just can't wait till my doctor appt on Saturday to see how many and how big my follicles are! I hope there is plenty!!


----------



## Angel baby

I have officially lost my mind and if my DH finds out, he will have me committed! Lmao! After viewing the TTC board I decided to buy a twin/protection spell! Lmao! That's sheer desperation! I hope it works!


----------



## Angel baby

Y'all go ahead and laugh at me! Lmao!


----------



## brittanyaliss

Angel baby said:


> Y'all go ahead and laugh at me! Lmao!

What s a twin protection spell


----------



## Angel baby

Go to TTC board and there is a post called fertility spells. On eBay you can buy spells for boy or girl or twins and protection for them. It was fun and I bought mine from Mia angel. I got a email from her asking details and she will send a charm after the spell is cast.


----------



## brittanyaliss

Angel baby said:


> Go to TTC board and there is a post called fertility spells. On eBay you can buy spells for boy or girl or twins and protection for them. It was fun and I bought mine from Mia angel. I got a email from her asking details and she will send a charm after the spell is cast.

Sounds pretty interesting


----------



## hoping4girl

Hey angel I already have two predictions under my belt so I won't be laughing. The one was wrong, seh said conception around October...so maybe NOvember is around October she will be right ;) the other said conception in december or + preg test in december or deliver december next year! thats quite the span...
had my appt this morning, dr was so nice :) altho I'm a little disappointed, I thought I had an appt w/ the midwife but they scheduled me with a general practitioner. But she was nice, and is doing some blood tests to make sure everything is good and normal before I go see the infertility doctor. so that will be good. here's to hoping if there is something wrong its easily fixable!!


----------



## Angel baby

That's great! What kind of test did she run?


----------



## Angel baby

My nose has been real itchy! Maybe she already cast the spell! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

I started to buy you the girl spell!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah thanks angel! :) thats really nice of you!! 

she is running just regular tests right now, just some routine blood tests, checking my a1c and thyroid. so hoping to hear back from them soon!!! (probably won't be till next week....hopefully they got enough blood cuz i so don't want to go back,they aren't too good at drawing blood :( )


----------



## hoping4girl

OH and I decided my TWW started yesterday. Cuz i'm not testing till the 30th. so thats two weeks from yesterday ;) two weeks till testing.....blah!!! but at least my bbs don't hurt quite so bad today, altho when the doc felt them up the left one all of a sudden was achy for a while...and she laughed at me when i told her i wasn't shaving so she had to work for it! but i was so sweaty anyway i felt bad :( ok i have to go do my dishes and get supper in the slow cooker...i was super tired and slept thru lunch. not that hungry today...


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going to test over the weekend. The local occult shop sell fertility candles and I have been looking into those. So you are not crazy Angel.


----------



## hoping4girl

well, all my blood work came back normal! and my cholesterol isn't high anymore, so thats exciting :) just hoping things are taking their time till I'm super ready ;) and thats now!! lol but now have to wait for my pap results...


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I have officially lost my mind and if my DH finds out, he will have me committed! Lmao! After viewing the TTC board I decided to buy a twin/protection spell! Lmao! That's sheer desperation! I hope it works!

I LOVE this!!!



hoping4girl said:


> well, all my blood work came back normal! and my cholesterol isn't high anymore, so thats exciting :) just hoping things are taking their time till I'm super ready ;) and thats now!! lol but now have to wait for my pap results...

:happydance:


----------



## italianqtpie

i'm having higher temps than normal for pre-o, but have taken Maca/Vitex this cycle , so maybe that's why.

Still waiting to O....putting off any BD until tomorrow to regrow some sperm! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

Good news on your lab then and too funny about making her work for her money! I'm going to have to get a fertility candle now for BD sessions! Jeo, I think your pregnant if you haven't started yet! I'm still waiting for O too but I figured it will be next Thursday or Friday for me. My temps are erratic to but I'm assuming because of the clomid. I have a headache tonight. 

When my spell works, I'm buying everyone one! Lol!!

So decide if you want girl, boy or twins! I'll let you know in 3 weeks! Blah that sounds like a long time!


----------



## jeoestreich

Do you want me to share the link with you? I am going to PM it to you. LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

lol think my husband would kill me if he heard me say this...but twin girls would be awesome!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am kind of hoping for twins also. LOL My hubby wants twins so he will not think I am crazy.


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, I'm so getting that candle tomorrow! My DH wants twins also, I think that's the only reason he agreed to the IUI because I told him it's possible to have twins. I get a little gem charm after she cast the spell. She is in the UK so... I'll get it in a week. She is doing it tonight. Well, it's already night there! It was only 15.00. I told her I want a boy and a girl so my order is in to the stork! Lol!!


----------



## hoping4girl

hey guess what??? i get to have sex tonight!!! :):):)


----------



## jeoestreich

Yay! I wish I could but the hubby at work.


----------



## hoping4girl

well i had enough rum if he doesn't want to i'm all over it myself...wait maybe i'll do that anyway ;) bahahahaha! :) i really need to quit drinking... lol


----------



## Angel baby

I made mine suffer because he was being a smart ass so he didn't get anything last night or the night before! LOL! 

I really had a bad night last night! I hot flashed all night long, it was miserable!

I ordered the candle!


----------



## hoping4girl

OMG if I don't stop crying soon i'm gonna kill someone!!! stupid folgers commercial! stupid people who bully kids!! i'm watching the story about the 10 year old girl who killed herself. so sad. but it all started with the dumb folgers commercial. and i don't have to run down the stairs to make my bbs hurt this month they are sore, but not too sore, just achy. oh i really hope this is the month!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Bahahahaa! Folgers commercial!! ROTFLMAO!!! Stop crying over Juan valdez, or however u spell his name! The girl thing is sad!


----------



## hoping4girl

:rofl:I am crying over Juan! I have wanted him for years but he never shows up with his donkey!!! damn Juan! lol :rofl:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> :rofl:I am crying over Juan! I have wanted him for years but he never shows up with his donkey!!! damn Juan! lol :rofl:

I spent a hour on the phone with my mom in tears about my teenage boys that are living with their dad in North Carolina about the poor choices they are making! They are 15 and 17 and moved in with him a year ago because they wanted to see what it's like to live with their dad whom I am not in good terms with! :cry: I have our daughter because she hates her dad and my boys did too until a year ago because apparantly their dad doesn't have rules and I do.

Anyways, my mom was saying nice stuff and telling me the decisions they are making at this age is not a reflection of me being a poor parent, yata, yata, yata, blah, blah blah. But had me in tears and was really nice what she was saying but I got off the phone and looked in the mirror how maroon my eyes were and how red my face was and thinking I need to dry it up quick before I go see patients...

I opened my email and seen the Juan and his donkey and found myself laughing so hard that more tears were coming out, OH.... I got to dry my eyes up and get to work. 

It's friday, payday and should be a happy day, my mom ruined it not intentionally.

I know she is thinking we are trying to have a baby because my DH doesn't have any and I know she is thinking I also want one to correct my mistakes with my other 3 at not having a spouse to help me support them and teach them. But I want one because I love them when they are small and yes, it's nice that this time I will have help and joint parenting decisions. Although, she will not say this out loud but I know what she is thinking.

My doctors appointment is tomorrow morning and looking forward to it. I guess I need to give it up to DH tonight as he is probably feeling neglected since it's been 3 days. SO I WILL HAVE A SPERMY PUSS TOMORROW AT MY DOCTORS APPOINTMENT! :rofl:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah I'm sorry!! the best we can do is teach our kids everything we know, and hope they know how to make the right choices. I told my 10 year old yesterday it takes two to make a baby, and he had NO idea what I was talking about, so I'm figuring I'm doing something right :) Just give them time, and thats the hardest part. be there for them when they need you, and listen. and if that doesn't work, cut off the money supply ;) 
Glad I could make you laugh, it is my best feature sometimes :blush: altho right now my best feature is stuffing my face with cheddar cheese popcorn, i can't stop long enough to type anything!! :haha: 
Oh and ignore your mom. moms are the worst sometimes!!! I don't talk to my mom about anythign if I can avoid it, I have great friends here to talk to!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh! spermy puss!!! lol


----------



## Angel baby

I usually don't tell my mom anything either. I guess she felt the need to call me before I go to work to have me stirred up about the boys! My family knows we are trying but they don't know to what extent. I didn't tell anyone about the IUI because I don't want to have to explain why it failed.

I noticed my CM is thick and not fertile looking at all and I think that's going to be a problem with the medicine I took. So... I went and bought mucinex and came back to read how much to take. Well, my mucinex is 1200mg tablet and recommended dose is around 200mg so I popped it anyways. As I swallowed it, I was reminded of the fact why I don't like to take horse pills for medicine so I won't be taking that anymore. LOL! 

I Pee'd on a OPK stick and very light line so I must not be close. I was a little worried that I may O soon with all the ovary pains. Guess I'll know tomorrow how close I am when they measure the follies!

I'm so tired today!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm not sure if I need to be doing this but, me and hubby are going to eat MEXICAN TONIGHT!!!! So margaritaville, HERE I COME!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

1 TEQUILA, 2 TEQUILA, 3 TEQUILA FLOOR!! :drunk::wine::finger:\\:D/:xmas10::xmas13::xmas14::xmas1:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah! i love the bouncy snowman!! lol I can't have margaritas, tequila tears me all up even after like 2 sips! i have to stick to my rum :) But its friday!!! pizza night at our house, and i have to go get some more rum i'm almost out! oh what a crisis!! lol


----------



## hoping4girl

and I O'd late this month too....maybe thats whats happening for u!


----------



## italianqtpie

first BD of this cycle complete! woot!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> first BD of this cycle complete! woot!

lol thats awesome!! good job!:thumbup: i don't think we will be bding tonight, i'm starting to get a headache, like centered right in the back of my head. stupid. but, hopefully the rum will take that away tonight :winkwink: aaannnddd... its snowing here!!! its pretty :xmas10:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay Bree!!! Are u close to ovulation? I usually do on CD17 but I've been having o pains. My doctors appt was changed to 1230 so in 2 hours I'll find out how many possible eggs and sizes. She told me on the initial appt that they do the trigger around 18-35mm. I'm hoping for more than 1 dominate follicle. I have the trigger in my fridge just patiently waiting to go into my belly.

My night sucked last night. DH wasn't in the best of moods and I had 1 margarita and seems like he was just smarty last night. Needless to say, we didn't BD. I can tell he is frustrated we didn't but his attitude really needs to change. It's gotten bad here lately with all the negativity! Arg!!! We better get it together before this IUI needs to be done! And before I hit the fertile window! I'm not sure if it's the stress of knowing he has to do the IUI but I wish he would get as excited as I am! We won't be doing this next cycle. I may do the timed intercourse instead.


----------



## Angel baby

I just finished with my CD10 sono. I have 3 follies on my good opens side 7.0, 9.5, 20.3. Also I have 3 follies on my Right 15.2, 10.5, 8.5.

She said some people respond well will ovulate sooner and not to worry if you don't feels o pains. She also said on clomid, follies are usually mid 20's. We are thinking I will ovulate sooner because they were thinking 13mm around CD10. I have one already at 20. I go back on CD 13 and they took blood for LH, but I'm awaiting results for that. They also recommended I use a certain kind of LH strips and those on clomid should start testing on CD10, twice daily 12hours apart and stay hydrated or a false positive can occur. These strips they suggested are 44.00 just for 9 test!!!!! Wow!

Anyways, my uterine lining is 7.86 and they like for it to be greater than 8 before insemination so I'm getting close. I'm amazed at all this monitoring. Overwhelming with numbers. 

I go back CD13. My LH strips must have gold in them!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I just finished with my CD10 sono. I have 3 follies on my good opens side 7.0, 9.5, 20.3. Also I have 3 follies on my Right 15.2, 10.5, 8.5.
> 
> She said some people respond well will ovulate sooner and not to worry if you don't feels o pains. She also said on clomid, follies are usually mid 20's. We are thinking I will ovulate sooner because they were thinking 13mm around CD10. I have one already at 20. I go back on CD 13 and they took blood for LH, but I'm awaiting results for that. They also recommended I use a certain kind of LH strips and those on clomid should start testing on CD10, twice daily 12hours apart and stay hydrated or a false positive can occur. These strips they suggested are 44.00 just for 9 test!!!!! Wow!
> 
> Anyways, my uterine lining is 7.86 and they like for it to be greater than 8 before insemination so I'm getting close. I'm amazed at all this monitoring. Overwhelming with numbers.
> 
> I go back CD13. My LH strips must have gold in them!

I am SO excited for you!!! 

Yes, close to ovulation, actually I should ovulate tonight or overnight! so before bed....:sex:

If it doesn't work this month, I think I will make an appt with the DOC in January. I know it's only been two cycles, but with my known ovulation, i want to start by getting DH's spermies checked ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

oh goodie ladies!!! i'm excited for you!!! i'm waiting...at least you get to do something! :) but I did find a place in Utah that if nothing happens by March of next year I am gonna go to...they are less expensive than the stupid doctor here!! they actually let you have an appointment for an initial consult before they gouge your eyes out with fees ;) I'm actually really excited about it and am now way less stressed out about going to the doctor for infertility stuff!!!
and I'm not so anxious to poas this month...not sure why that is. but i'm excited about that too ;) if I can wait till at least next Sunday I will be golden! woohoo!!! I know I can do it! of course....thanksgiving with my family should do a lot of distracting there ;) they are nuts!!! believe it or not...i'm the sanest one of the bunch! altho...my sister has been improving quite a bit ;)
ok, i'm done rambling now...i'm gonna go do more research on my new infertility clinic!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> oh goodie ladies!!! i'm excited for you!!! i'm waiting...at least you get to do something! :) but I did find a place in Utah that if nothing happens by March of next year I am gonna go to...they are less expensive than the stupid doctor here!! they actually let you have an appointment for an initial consult before they gouge your eyes out with fees ;) I'm actually really excited about it and am now way less stressed out about going to the doctor for infertility stuff!!!
> and I'm not so anxious to poas this month...not sure why that is. but i'm excited about that too ;) if I can wait till at least next Sunday I will be golden! woohoo!!! I know I can do it! of course....thanksgiving with my family should do a lot of distracting there ;) they are nuts!!! believe it or not...i'm the sanest one of the bunch! altho...my sister has been improving quite a bit ;)
> ok, i'm done rambling now...i'm gonna go do more research on my new infertility clinic!!

How far will it be from your house? When you do schedule the consultation, find out if the initial fee consultation includes a sonogram. If it does, schedule it after CD10 and before you ovulate so you can get a good consultation when they do the sonogram and see your follicles!

Our Thanksgiving is here with family. I call it my yearly reminder of how dys got into dysfunctional family! Hahaha!

Glad your ovulation is close Bree!

BD for me tonight! I'm afraid I might be in my fertile window! Time to feel my tubes with sperm! 

I do my first golden opk test tonight! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

thanks for the advice!! i'm really excited about it, i mean, i hope I can get preggers before then and not have to worry about it, but the funny thing is going in March, if I happened to get pregnant then I would be due in December 2012....like the psychic predicted ;) weird!! but, i highly doubt anything would happen the first month, so we will see! oh and its like 2 hours away. which isnt bad at all, seeing as how they serve utah, idaho, wyoming, and montana cuz thats the closest one to all those states. :)
BD away girls!!!! my dh left today, he has a meeting tomorrow morning in UT, so here I sit all alone with my boys....making mac n cheese ;) I feed them so well when he's gone lol


----------



## Angel baby

Ooohhh... Speaking of psychic, I broke down and bought one from Gail yesterday! I'm becoming quite the paranormal addict! Lmao! I haven't seen the prediction yet but hubby looked at our bank account and asked what that was for and I said a fertility candle which I did buy but he hasn't seen that one! Lmao!

I took the opk but no surge and it didn't spit out gold either! Wth?!?! I don't know why they told me to test tonight anyways because they drew blood for LH today! I'm going to look like a junkie with all this blood they are drawing everytime I go! Blah!

I love Mac n cheese!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

BD #2 complete and my ovary is a twingin'! I wish I knew why it's my right ovary every month!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> thanks for the advice!! i'm really excited about it, i mean, i hope I can get preggers before then and not have to worry about it, but the funny thing is going in March, if I happened to get pregnant then I would be due in December 2012....like the psychic predicted ;) weird!! but, i highly doubt anything would happen the first month, so we will see! oh and its like 2 hours away. which isnt bad at all, seeing as how they serve utah, idaho, wyoming, and montana cuz thats the closest one to all those states. :)
> BD away girls!!!! my dh left today, he has a meeting tomorrow morning in UT, so here I sit all alone with my boys....making mac n cheese ;) I feed them so well when he's gone lol

i LOVE mac n cheese !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Ooohhh... Speaking of psychic, I broke down and bought one from Gail yesterday! I'm becoming quite the paranormal addict! Lmao! I haven't seen the prediction yet but hubby looked at our bank account and asked what that was for and I said a fertility candle which I did buy but he hasn't seen that one! Lmao!
> 
> I took the opk but no surge and it didn't spit out gold either! Wth?!?! I don't know why they told me to test tonight anyways because they drew blood for LH today! I'm going to look like a junkie with all this blood they are drawing everytime I go! Blah!
> 
> I love Mac n cheese!!!

dumb question alert: you :sex:and IUI in the same cycle? LOL


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh... Speaking of psychic, I broke down and bought one from Gail yesterday! I'm becoming quite the paranormal addict! Lmao! I haven't seen the prediction yet but hubby looked at our bank account and asked what that was for and I said a fertility candle which I did buy but he hasn't seen that one! Lmao!
> 
> I took the opk but no surge and it didn't spit out gold either! Wth?!?! I don't know why they told me to test tonight anyways because they drew blood for LH today! I'm going to look like a junkie with all this blood they are drawing everytime I go! Blah!
> 
> I love Mac n cheese!!!
> 
> dumb question alert: you :sex:and IUI in the same cycle? LOLClick to expand...

Not dumb question at all because I didn't know either! Lol! Yes, you BD and IUI but they like for sex to be less than 12 hours when the specimen comes in but if I surge and it's less than that, it's ok too but the sperm count maybe lower. I can't decide if I should BD tonight or not because I know I'm getting close and don't want to miss my window. Which is another thing that will happen with IUI and wrong timing. I had some serious ovary pains last night!


----------



## Angel baby

Look at my temps. They really want us to test before the clinic opens but was very clear not to test first urine. Told me to pee in AM then drink some fluids and re-test with second or 3rd urine of AM. So... I got this theory to get up at 5am which will totally mess up my temping!

It dropped really low so I checked it twice to make sure it wasn't wrong and it wasn't! Lol! I hope I'm not getting ready to surge! That big follicle has me nervous and I want the other follicles to have time to catch up!

And it's too freaking early fir me to be up!!!! So y'all wake up! I need some entertainment! 

Midge where r u???

Jeo, u test yet because I'm convinced your pregnant!


----------



## italianqtpie

oh! i'm on pins and needles for you!!! what a drop!! wow!


I haven't had my insane O pains yet?? If I dont' get it today, I will freak out. I've NEVER had a cycle without my insane O pains and then get my shift the next day! I think CD17 is the latest I've gotten it. I kinda wish we didn't :sex: last night, cause I really wanted fresh rejuvenated :spermy: but I was too scared not to last night just incase!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> And it's too freaking early fir me to be up!!!! So y'all wake up! I need some entertainment!

i'm here to entertain you! :hi::juggle::fool:


----------



## italianqtpie

*Hopin-* i had a little rum yesterday from our San Juan stash and thought of you :D


----------



## Angel baby

Since I'm up I been searching the web... Told u I was bored! Lol! Icopied and pasted this and think I'm going to make hubby take a cold shower followed by cup coffee! Lmao! I had 2 beers last night too! Crap! Lmao

Cold Shower for Daddy! Have hubby take a five minute cold shower 30 minutes before intercourse! The cold water will stimulate blood flow and just might improve motility!

Have hubby drink a strong cup of coffee 30 minutes prior to intercourse! It has been said to give his spermies a boost!

Put a pillow under your bottom after intercourse and lay still for 30 minutes. Why make gravity work against his guys. Give a little boost up!

Momma, reduce Caffeine and eliminate alcohol!*

NEW YORK, Oct 05 (Reuters) -- Alcohol consumption, even in small amounts, can reduce a woman's chance of conceiving by more than 50%, according to researchers in Maryland.
More than 300 milligrams of caffeine per day may reduce fertility by 27 percent.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh yay! I'm not up alone!!! I don't know what to search for! I want to know how many times DH can ejaculate in a cup for insemination but I must not be looking up the right words because I only seen one thing on it and it was a board like BNB!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Oh yay! I'm not up alone!!! I don't know what to search for! I want to know how many times DH can ejaculate in a cup for insemination but I must not be looking up the right words because I only seen one thing on it and it was a board like BNB!

Do you mean, how many times in one try or using the same cup over and over? LOL


----------



## Angel baby

Lol! Like ejaculate in the cup and then do it again to have a bigger sample! Lol! Maybe I'm the only dummy questioning this because I can't find anywhere the answer!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Lol! Like ejaculate in the cup and then do it again to have a bigger sample! Lol! Maybe I'm the only dummy questioning this because I can't find anywhere the answer!

that's what I thought! Probably depends on how quickly he can do it ( :blush: )! lol


----------



## Angel baby

I didn't even think of it, he asked me and I was like, I have no idea! And his response was, "what? Know it all doesn't know?!?" lmao! Smartass!


----------



## hoping4girl

hey! I'm up now!! I think I was awake at 5 but didn't get out of bed...when dh isn't home I don't sleep well....Now I'm up watching QVC!
Bree~thanks for thinking of me!! love me my rum :winkwink: but trying not to drink now...well....I will be over thanksgiving...crazy family! :wacko: 
Angel~I have no idea how many times he can spew in a cup! :haha: but good luck with that...make sure he doesn't miss!!!

Ok...I think I'm out this month tho....I have very very very little spotting today. :cry: the kind that I get before I start regular spotting then get AF. so weird, b/c if it is AF I must have O'd earlier than thought. BUT my temp is way high this morning, not sure if it was b/c I didn't sleep well or what. OH and my thumb is twitching again. :winkwink: damn thumb!! lol I am quickly slipping into a depressed mood so I will apologize now if I'm all moody today. 

OK. QVC has a ladder on that they claim is super safe...but it has wheels on it!! how can a ladder be safe with wheels??? :shrug:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh one other thing....no bubbles yet....grr!!! vacuums on qvc now ;)


----------



## Angel baby

U won't catch my butt on a ladder with wheels! 

No getting depressed! U are not that far after dpo, besides could be implantation which is perfect timing if u ovulated when u think u did with those 100 dollar opks! 

I just went and bought some digital ones because the test I took this morning looked positive! The digital was negative. Im going to be so upset if I screw this timing up because apparently I am color blind!


----------



## Angel baby

I need yall's opinion. I swear these test look positive! But the digital was negative. So I called my clinic and they told me to come in that it is better to be safe then sorry but irritates me that I was just in there yesterday and of course my body wants to play games but I think I'm in early surge so timing is everything! I had my DH look at the test, 2 that I did this morning and he thinks they are the same color too! Tell me what you think. I have to drive sperm there at 11 and go back at 1pm to inseminate. They will draw my blood at 11 to see if my blood is showing a surge. I'm going to feel like a dummy if it is not surging! But then will be upset if my temp is up tomorrow and find out I was surging! Anyways, what do you think?


----------



## Angel baby

The first test was the 2cnd morning urine and the 2cnd test was 3rd urine of morning.


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah those look positive to me!! woohoo!!!! I think if they are gonna be super expensive tests they better be right!! maybe they detect the surge a little faster than the digi ones, since they were given to you by the doctor. thats my guess!!
also...I'm wondering if it may be some blood leftover from my pap? I usually don't spot afterwards, but you never know. it does seem be increasing, but not by much. just some brown/orange tinge in my cm. and I'm trying really hard not to be depressed!! I'm thinking I'm gonna sign up for a yoga class or something...meet some people in this town instead of just talking to you guys online...altho you know what I"m going thru so its so much easier to talk to you!! lol


----------



## Angel baby

If they did do a pap they do twinge some pieces off the cervix! I hope it's IB for u!!!!

I'm on my way to take DH sperm to the clinic! I know the count is going to suck because we had sex last night! :( timing sucked! IUI scheduled for 1:00!


----------



## Angel baby

Yoga sound fun!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh good luck i'm so happy for you!!!! i will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Angel baby

DH is having sperm on demand issues! Hope he hurries! I can't rush him or it will make it worse!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol turn on a porn...that should rush him ;)


----------



## Angel baby

He did!!! Lmao! He had a little nothing specimen because I walked in at the wrong time!! Lmao! I know I shouldn't be laughing but we should have had sex last night! I just called the clinic and they want me to come in and do the blood work and BD tonight and re-try the insemination in the morning! He will just have to get up early because the clinic stops IUI at certain time and we just won't make it today! Ugh!!


----------



## Angel baby

Should not have BD last night


----------



## hoping4girl

ah it will work out!! and if you had a surge starting today doesn't that mean you will O tomorrow? that might work out better anyway ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I'm thinking if it is a surge I'm catching it on it's way up so tomorrow should be plenty of time. He feels bad but I told him don't worry about it, we filled it up last night and at least we are catching it in the window and that's all that matters. Even if we dint inseminate we have timed intercourse with all the works! I'm here now to draw blood and it may not even be a surge, kinda hoping it's not so the other follies will catch up. If not the one egg on my good side will drop anyways. U ought to see this office, it is full of couples, I never seen so many in here before. I want to ask everyone why they are here?!? Bahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I wish I was there with you!!! we could make up stories ;) 
I'm so thinking I'm out I want to have some sort of hope! Ok, I'm done talking about me now...I'm gonna go work on unpacking some boxes and making cookies :)


----------



## Angel baby

That would have been short luteal phase for you wouldn't it? Those opk are just hard to tell. The doctor came in and talked to me and told me it's rare that for those starting clomid to have a surge on day 11. I came home and they will call the results. When I mentioned the strips, she said all strips are not accurate and blood can be deceiving too. I was like, what the hell are we basing it on strips for! Blah! That wasn't my regular doc though.


----------



## hoping4girl

well what a crock!!! i say if they are gonna make you use the super spendy ones they better be accurate!!! dumb doctors....
and yes it would be very short...i have been Oing on day 14 then having 14-16 day lp, but i'm not taking B6 this month, for the thumb twitchign problem ;) (my thumb has stopped twitching now...) anyway, so I O'd later than usual...and I haven't seen any more spotting just this morning. I guess I will just have to wait a few days!!! I did sneak in a test :blush: on the idea that I was just looking for it to be negative, and low and behold it was! :haha: so I have one test left, and will be so busy starting on wednesday I won'thave to worry about poas at all!! yippee!!plus I only have one left, and I dont' want to buy more, so it will just have to wait. i really wish i would quit feeling my boobs...i'm sure I look like a perv sitting here... :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

Ooh I hope it's IB!! 

LH was negative and I'm glad!! Because DH poor performance! Lmao! I do have to go back tomorrow for sonogram because the doc re-looked at my sonogram and decided she wanted to do the sonogram rather than the nurse doing it on Tuesday and will draw another LH for fear the one large follie I have may not last much longer. So that's good news! No BD tonight!!! Gotta save it! I'll also get instructions on Trigger. I think I'm going to have to take it tomorrow.


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok so what does the trigget do make the eggs fall?


----------



## italianqtpie

omg, I've missed so much today with you girls! 

I will be back after we eat! My Ovulation pain is starting right now, so we'll get one more in before bed!


----------



## Angel baby

Brings on ovulation and hopefully drop more than 1 egg. It's hcg so I can't test for 10 days or I'm liable to have a positive pregnancy test and not be! So I have to resist. Some people will test the trigger out and watch the line go faint then re-appear and get darker but Im going to try and wait till I take the blood hcg that they do 12dpo. The trigger may take 24-40 hours before I actually drop the egg. But then I may drop it anyways since the follicle is already past 18mm.


----------



## Angel baby

Bree, I hope this works for u!!!!! When u plan on testing?


----------



## hoping4girl

OH good luck bree!!! 

Angel~thanks for the info. I really don't know what any of this entails, so I will be asking you a lot of questions when the time comes for me!! Next month I'm back to temping all the time, and really trying hard!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH good luck bree!!! 

Angel~thanks for the info. I really don't know what any of this entails, so I will be asking you a lot of questions when the time comes for me!! Next month I'm back to temping all the time, and really trying hard!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I think you should temp too! So we can see where u r at!! Lol! I'm nosey! Lololol!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

you aren't nosey! you are caring ;) there's a difference!


----------



## Angel baby

Speaking of being nosey, I need to look at Bree chart! Lmao! I wish jeo would chime in at some point and tell us she got that BFP!!! I'm seriously wanting to mail her my digital test!


----------



## Angel baby

Your chart is looking nicely! Woop woop!


----------



## hoping4girl

OK so...my stupid question of today...
I think I'm having some pain in my left ovary. I say I think cuz it just feels lower than where I would think my ovary would be. it feels like a throbbing pain, kinda dull but comes and goes. I think I had a couple of them on the right when I was at the store, but not sure. what does that mean?? I'm sorry!!! I just am paying way more attention to my body than I should be...and I hate symptom spotting but it seems i just can't help myself this month!!! oh what do I do??
Ok...so I have decided I'm probably going to have one stupid question a day..that way you have something to look forward to everyday...laughing at me!! lol
I wish J would come back too.....wth?? ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I have pains on the side I ovulate on after O. Maybe tugging! I truly believe that there are symptoms and we do feel them. It just sucks sometimes it mimics AF. I symptom spot too, hate it but can't help it! Surely we can feel the implantation, I know I can feel when they are down there and inserting caths, etc. There are enzymes on the egg or embryo when it buries into the uterine lining so makes sense why there are aches and pains.


----------



## italianqtpie

ok! this cycle complete, BD#3 done. in the middle of my O pains this second. We'll see what happens now!

This is the first month that I have ever felt the O pain on my left side! Since I was 21, it's been on my right side...every.single.month!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel, sorry about your hubby's small "deposit", glad you dodged the Lh surge though!

Do you know how much they want the "Deposit" to be? LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> OK so...my stupid question of today...
> I think I'm having some pain in my left ovary. I say I think cuz it just feels lower than where I would think my ovary would be. it feels like a throbbing pain, kinda dull but comes and goes. I think I had a couple of them on the right when I was at the store, but not sure. what does that mean?? I'm sorry!!! I just am paying way more attention to my body than I should be...and I hate symptom spotting but it seems i just can't help myself this month!!! oh what do I do??
> Ok...so I have decided I'm probably going to have one stupid question a day..that way you have something to look forward to everyday...laughing at me!! lol
> I wish J would come back too.....wth?? ;)

my ovulation pain feels like someone has a pair of tweezers and or a dull knife. Throbbing, irritating, stabbing and gobs (sorry) of EWCM. These started tonight around 6pm and they will be gone (mostly) by morning. I will still feel it here and there, but there is NO mistaking *my* true ovulation pain. my temp will go up tomorrow and i'll be in the 2ww ....again!:coffee:


----------



## hoping4girl

But I already ovulated so what does that mean?? And now im constipated! F it im having a drink!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> But I already ovulated so what does that mean?? And now im constipated! F it im having a drink!!

I don't know. I've had twinges of similar pain after Ovulation, but i don't know why:laugh2:

Have a drink for me! :drunk:


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok this first one is for u bree!! Drinks for my ladies! See u in an hour when im drunk! Dh is mixing ;)


----------



## italianqtpie

thanks! I had to take a sleeping aid so I can try and sleep thru this pain! Should have just done a shot of something!


----------



## hoping4girl

Yep :) workd for me!!


----------



## Angel baby

I wanna drink!


----------



## hoping4girl

Well I had one for u...feel it yet;)


----------



## Angel baby

I didn't feel it! I ended up BD anyways so none tonight!! Lol! 

Morning everyone! I didn't get up quite as early as yesterday!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I didn't feel it! I ended up BD anyways so none tonight!! Lol!
> 
> Morning everyone! I didn't get up quite as early as yesterday!

well, STOP IT! LOL


I am *freaking* out because FF will use TODAY as my O day even though I clearly O'd yesterday! I don't know if I have it in me to :sex: again tonight for peace of mind! I don't know if DH does (literally!), either!


----------



## Angel baby

You will know your true o date so just add a dpo.

Don't stop tonight though!! The egg is viable for 24 hours!!!! Break tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Awww!!!! I love your bump buddy sig!! I hope we get it soon!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

yep. I tell ya what....if I'm not pregnant this cycle and this new weepiness every day is my new pms symptom...i'm gonna be really pissed. today I was in tears over the stupid muppet movie commercial, the lady who got her face torn off by the chimp and got a face transplant (that one is worth the tears tho) and Bree's sig!!! I feel like I'm on the verge of tears all the time!! grr!!! Oh and my DH found a christmas decoration last night while unpacking boxes and i almost started bawling. I'm really tired of this!! Oh...and I smell pickles....
ah crap i really need to stop watching freaking commercials!! there is one about a horse on now....:cry:
anyways, Bree~you just gotta do it!!! Just tell him you need a deposit tonight...thats what I tell my DH and he tries to get it over very quickly for both of us :haha:
sorry you didn't feel my drink angel...I didnt really feel it either. DH and I played some video games last night, so I didn't drink as fast as I normally do :winkwink:
I felt a bubble this morning......just one bubble....:nope:


----------



## hoping4girl

where is midge btw I haven't seen her in a while...


----------



## Angel baby

I was wondering that too!

Tears is a good thing! I cried this morning listening to dad read a letter to his sick child! Lol! 

My follicle increased to 24 and 18 so I will be triggering. I'm waiting on them to give me instructions on when to come in for insemination.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh goodie!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I have to take the shot at 1am! Lol! Damn!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

wth?? 1 in the morning??? thats awful!! 
Ok...I caved. I took a test. Its a BFN, but my eyes want to see a line there....I keep telling myself there is no line but my eyes keep seeing it when I tilt it just right...and squint a little bit....:dohh: not doing too well on the poas addiction this month!!! :haha: but i'm out of tests so thats good!!! if AF doesn't show maybe I'll take on on Friday morning...since I know I won't be able to wait till next wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Post the pic! I want to see it!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i tore the sucker apart about 15 minutes ago so now its just not even readable :haha: plus it was soooo faint it would not be seen with a camera!! I'm telling you its not there. I just want it to be!! lol *sigh* I really need to stop obsessing!! maybe I'll take a nap....I'm starting to get a pretty good headache... :xmas15:


----------



## Angel baby

Well dang! I take mine apart too! I have to test tonight to see if I surge, I will use both opk I have, if it's positive, which I doubt will be, I'll inseminate tomorrow, if I dont, I'll do it Wednesday. Now I need to go find the nerve to inject myself at 1am! Hubby took off that day so I need him to be at his best! We were told to BD if negative surge tonight and skip tomorrow.


----------



## hoping4girl

ooo have fun with that!! when I was preggers w/ my youngest I had a broken ankle at 8 months, I had to get injected with blood thinners cuz i was on bedrest. a home health did it at first, then my mom then my husband. I couldn't bring myself to do it!! so gooooood luck!!!!! I feel for you!
I am having the pink cm again.... i really think i'm out this month. does implantation bleeding last this long?


----------



## Angel baby

I'm not sure, I seen some ladies have it for a few days. I never have spotting. I had my 3 children ntnp so I never knew I was pregnant till about 6 weeks and symptoms brought me to testing. I wish I had that same attitude that I had 14 years ago! Whew!


----------



## Angel baby

You want to hear something weird?!?

I'm hurting so bad by my coot and have a small looking cyst on it! I started to have them look at it this morning but I decided I would do my minor surgery after I ovulate at home! Lmao!

Everytime I ovulate on my left side these cyst come up! Ever since my surgery in may. It's like a boil. So I looked it up and sure enough there was something that said for some symptoms ovulation is close the side that you ovulate on the vagina lip will increase and some people lymph nodes get a little more prominent on that side and tender to touch! Well I do my minor surgery by sticking a sterile needle in it after it's been on heating pad and squish the juicy stuff out. Kinda like popping a zit or ingrown hair! Gross I know but I barely can sit on my ass right now!!!

I'll pop it a within a week it will be gone bit the nodules get big and tender!


----------



## italianqtpie

OMG, i've had a coot boil before! a coot lippy boil I think ! I was horrified, it hurt like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

have your DH just wack you with the needle at 1am, by the time you wake up pissed, it will be over!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> oh i tore the sucker apart about 15 minutes ago so now its just not even readable :haha: plus it was soooo faint it would not be seen with a camera!! I'm telling you its not there. I just want it to be!! lol *sigh* I really need to stop obsessing!! maybe I'll take a nap....I'm starting to get a pretty good headache... :xmas15:

:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

i'm in a v. v. sad mood. I'm going to take a hot bath & maybe a little cry and i'll be back with you beauty's later xoxo


----------



## italianqtpie

just posting some pics that make me smile :D
 



Attached Files:







0091.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 12









0095 edit - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10









176317_1845242928020_1149058075_32155166_26136_o - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6









l - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 12









wedding 4 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hoping4girl

bree your so gorgeous i'm jealous :winkwink::flower:
and dont be sad!! Angel said I couldn't be so you can't either :haha::hugs:
Angel!! icky!! you know, its prolly cuz you stick stuff up there :winkwink: bahahaha!!! no but seriously, i'm so sorry that has to hurt!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

you're sweet.

Random fact: I'm 4'10"


I plan to keep distracting myself for 10 more days.

Photos and random fact = done.
now what? LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

um....i watch the id channel and try to solve all the mysteries on there ;)


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> um....i watch the id channel and try to solve all the mysteries on there ;)

oh, oh! I do, too! I have like 25 dvr'd! did you see the Anna Nicole one Saturday??


----------



## hoping4girl

no i didn't!!! bummer!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> no i didn't!!! bummer!!!!

look it up! Aphrodite Jones

https://investigation.discovery.com...hrodite-jones-the-real-anna-nicole-smith.html

that should take some time!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I'm just waiting for AF to show now...so time I can handle. I know she is going to show up, the spotting has gotten "worse" i guess you could say. still barely there, but darker than before. But...feeling good, as I know I have to keep taking my B6, or order some progesterone. and, I know we have a plan to work on!! DH asked me tonight if he should start wearing boxers...but I told him no. I told him its not him that has the problem its me. I can get pregnant, I just can't keep it. so....that was the first thing he has ever said to me about ttc :) and its been a year. well, besides when he is being supportive when i'm bawling my eyes out :) he really is a good sport about all this. and, he read about the clinic I want to go to, so thats good!!

but, I will keep my eyes open for that episode I'm excited to see it!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Bree, don't be depressed, and u neither hoping! See, if y'all get depressed, then I get depressed! Lol! Besides I'm convinced it is going to happen for us sooner or later but going to happen!

I'm excited hoping that your hubby looked at the clinic stuff and for me going to the clinic kind of gives me hope that it is possible and peace of mind that I'm doing everything that I can. Though, I'm really not feeling very positive of this cycle. Mostly because it's more of a learning cycle and better timing the next time I do it. I decided that if this cycle doesn't work, I'm skipping the next cycle and re-try again in January cycle. Get past Christmas and so many frequent trips to the clinic is too much for a busy month!

I went and ate with family last night and came home and soaked in hot bath and popped that boil. I couldn't stand it any longer. Still hurts but definately not as painful as it was!

I love the pictures Bree! I'll have to post some over the weekend. I had my pic as my profile pic and my kids a ticker when I first started using babybump but I got paranoid that my exhubby wife would find it and figure out was me and I didn't want any of them to know my business! Lmao! I know, that's super paranoid but I hate that sob! Lmao! Especially since he thinks he damaged me by having my tubes tied 13 years ago. He has 2 kids with his wife now so that makes 5 kids for him. Burns me up that I had my tubes tied while he still having children! Blah! I'm going to post some pics this weekend though.

I took my trigger last night accidentally at 2am. I didn't hear my alarm at 1am. Anyways I got up and did a HPT, I know, I know! I just had to see if it was in my system. So it is and apparently I'm pregnant and haven't ovulated yet! Lmao! I really feel super tired this morning and majorly bloated. This med really going to be a tough one. I'm nauseated too!

I can't rely on my chart to tell if I ovulated before the IUI. I read the hcg throws it off so I have noway of knowing till I go in to do the IUI on Wednesday and following day thursday to see if it collapsed. My temps are super erratic! No BDing tonight! Whew!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh my gosh that was a long post! ROTFLMA! Must be another side effect of that med!


----------



## Angel baby

I got my psychic reading from Gail. Here it is!

Linking in around you Angela, I feel youve had quite a tough time emotionally within the past few months, which is a shame because I sense where you are in life now, your probably more content than you have been for some years, so spirit dont want you to lose sight of that in the height of your ttc journey

I can sense a little bit of pressure too around trying for a baby, and I dont feel your partner makes you feel like this or does anything for you to feel like this, I pick up it is with you though, so spirit who come in around you do want you to relax a little and want to reassure you although you have gone through alot medically and had dissapointment along they way, you are showing in your palm a pregnancy here

I feel you will need more medical appointments, but this shows as positive, and I feel something will be done or given to aid your conception, and I feel once baby is there, you have no problems in carrying or having children

I feel March 2012 is really highlighted around you in regard to pregnancy, I do feel you will conceive before this, but feel this may be the time you announce or feel relaxed enough to look forward to babys arrival, now half of me feels twins, because from the moment I began reading for you, I was given constantly boy and girl, and dont feel you will have 2 pregnancies, sometimes with multiple births spirit give me this as 100%, and although Im not confident to say Im 100% seeing twins, what I will say is Angela dont rule this out, because it is coming forward

The main thing is I see a healthy pregnancy, and you give birth in 2012, im sorry I cannot be 100% sure for you, but would rather be honest, I feel though such a lovely secure path around you, and your 2012 baby strengthens this, I hope thats helped today, sorry again parts are vague, but you will have a baby in 2012, possibly twins x

Wishing you all the best for the future

Love, Light & Happiness
Psychic123uk


----------



## hoping4girl

ooo thats a good one!!! not to disappoint you or anything, but gail was wrong for me. :( I was supposed to be pregnant in October! or at least "around" october....I don't know if that means november too ;) but i hope she is right for you!!!! 
O we BD'd last night....and i had a little more spotting but not much. GRR!!!! i'm so frustrated!!! the spotting I am having now I usually only have for one day then I have a good amount of spotting for two more days before AF shows. ok, done complaining.

and I'm just gonna say this: Angel you have immaculately conceived!! lol no ovulation and pregnant!!! its a freakin thanksgiving miracle!!! :):):)


----------



## Angel baby

Yea, I'm not taking it to heart but really strange I bought a twin spell from a different lady and her say that. I didn't tell that! Lol! I hope she is right for u and your pregnant this month making it close to october!

Yes it is a miracle! It is definately positive! I'll hold off telling anyone! Bahahahahaha! I really need to go to work but this shot has me feeling like shit!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah no work today!! stay home with me!!! :laundry::dishes::shower: <-- thats what i'm doing today!! well and giving my dogs a bath...but there is no smiley for that :winkwink: have to get ready for the long 10 hour trek back to Montana tomorrow!!! :loopy: think its ok to take a dramamine...i mean just in cases i really am pregnant?? oh well, i'm taking the dam thing anyway!! :haha: stupid car sickness.....i so thought I outgrew that....:dohh:
i'm pretty sure i was gonna say something else but i can't freakin remember....freakin...word of the day!!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

I wish I could stay home but with it Thanksgiving week, we have so many nurses out this week. I have got to see as many patients as I can due to 2 appointments tomorrow for the IUI. 

My TTC sheet from the doctors office says not to take antihistamines or NSAIDs after the 10th day of cycle. Dramamine is a antihistamine so probably not a good idea. How many dpo? My kids get car sick bad too. Have a safe trip and fun!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i forgot!!! i'm going to get my hair colored today!!! yippee no more grays!! gotta shower now!!:jo::shower:


----------



## Angel baby

Get one of those wrist bands fir nausea at the drug store maybe.


----------



## hoping4girl

um...8 i think, could be more. i'm so confused by my cycle this month... i guess i'll just stick it out, i totally can i just get so dizzy!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh good idea!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Oops I just pulled out my sheet, so maybe u can... It says, "Do not take any antihistamines or nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory such as Arbil or Morton after the 10th day of your cycle until after documented ovulation." you have already ovulated so I guess it doesn't matter! So u can take it the way I read this.


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh cool :)


----------



## hoping4girl

hey! so my hair looks nice again:thumbup: 
so...how bout taking xanex?? I don't normally take it, just when I fly, but if the roads get bad I take it so my hubby doesn't have to put up with my panic attacks in the truck :winkwink: I know I shouldn't but just thought I'd ask just in cases :winkwink:
also...haven't seen the spotting yet this morning, but had a huge glob of either cm or spermies come out of me just now. i THINK its cm, it was slimy and eggwhite-y but not sure. oh i hate that i'm into symptom spotting this month!!! :dohh: so dumb.


----------



## Angel baby

I'm having some wowy ovulation pains! I hope it holds off till tomorrow! 

Xanax! Please share I ran out of that a year ago! Lol!! I wouldn't think it would hurt. I took them for panic attacks too. If I was driving in snow, I'd take 2! Lmao! Or I would have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## hoping4girl

I take one, and then my anxiety totally takes over and blocks it till we get where we are going, then I pass out!!! lol
hold off ovulation!!! I say not right now!!! but, your egg can survive for 24 hours, so who knows! and it could just be from the shot right?? they are getting ready....


----------



## Angel baby

I hope that it is just getting ready. I can't opk because it will be positive regardless. I hope it waits. Perfect timing for IUI is 6 hours before ovulation or 6 hours after. We cant dtd tonight. I hope we don't miss this window


----------



## hoping4girl

my fingers are crossed for you!!!
my spotting has picked up, so I'm going to start my temping and moving onto december!!! I have to do well on my temping so I can bring it to the doc right?? and I think I'm gonna get established w/ the midwife here next month. I think that would be a good idea...maybe ;) of course the spotting go worse....i picked up some tests and peed on one this afternoon. i haven't looked at it yet...but i know its negative. but...i'm feeling good about december!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh it was - ;)


----------



## Angel baby

Well I'm glad your going to temp again! My chart is so screwed up! Lol!

I wonder where jeo is!?! I hope she is pregnant!


----------



## italianqtpie

Hello my prettys! I just got in the door and im on mutha fuckin' VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(did you guys see Horrible Bosses?? MuthaFucka Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!)

I'll be back in a few. Who's gonna be on to keep me company tonight?????


----------



## Angel baby

That movie was cute! We watched Bad Teacher over the weekend and that was good too! I'm still working but waiting on granny to finish eating! Hurry up grandma!! Lmao! I have to see as many as I can so I can take it easy after the insemination tomorrow! I wish I was off for vacation! My on call starts Thanksgiving day which SUCKS!! I'll be on call for a week! I ABSOLUTELY HATE CALL! I wish I was independently wealthy! I think I'll buy a lotto ticket on my way home!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello ladies, can I join? I had my iui b2b on sun and mon, so I'm 1 dpiui and prob 2 dpo right now.


----------



## Angel baby

Hi Mas! You are on injectibles huh? TWW sucks! Did you take a trigger shot? I wish my doc would have done the back to back because I'm bervouse I'm going to ovulate way before the 36hour mark! How many follies did you have this go round?


----------



## Mas1118

Hi angel, I had the ovidrel hcg shot on sat morning and then iui sun morn and mon morn. I'm pretty sure I o'd on Sunday night/early mon morn. I had 2 mature follicles, one on each side. my E2 levels were 2400+ at trigger, so the nurse said that showed the eggs were mature. OH had a count of 26million postwash on Sun and 36.5 million postwash on Mon. So everything looked good.


----------



## MercifulJoy

Hi ladies,

I love this thread. You all crack me up and make me feel much more sane than before. Is anyone in here not TTC and still obsesses over symptom spotting? We were NTNP this past month, and now I'm OBSESSING over the symptoms I am "having" (or think I'm having). Anyone else not avidly trying and STILL obsess?


----------



## hoping4girl

ah ladies!! welcome mas and merci!!!! I'm going on vaca too bree...haven't watched the movie yet but i will someday :) I'm sure I will be coming here often on my vaca tho cuz my familys bonkers!!! lol and we are all so sane ;) 
DH is making me a playlist for driving the 10 hours to MONFREAKINTANA! I like to call it the drive thru the bowels of wyoming....blah! oh wait wyoming is pretty much all bowels...montana is the large intestine and north dakota is the gall bladder w/ gall stones....and i can say that cuz i've lived here my whole life!!! lol


----------



## Angel baby

Hi Merci! When you start opk and symptom spotting and temping the OBSESSION is worse! Then if you start going in further to the doc it's like, "can we put the magical vaginal wand in so that I can take a peak at what those stupid ovaries are doing?" welcome to the madness! Lots of luck to u? When will u be testing?

Mas- those are really good counts! They didn't check my E2 before I triggered and I wondered why they didn't! They only checked my E2 on CD3. I asked the lab lady on Sunday if they would check it again before I triggered and she said yes but all they did was my LH. I'm really worried about my DH sperm count. When we did the SA he was average and I want to say at 15mil and that was going 3 days without! Now that I see everyones counts I'm sweating bullets! Lol! I'll find out today because I go in at 1pm for the IUI. I was scared I may have ovulated yesterday but my temp is not up yet so maybe I haven't.

Hoping- 10 hours?!? Yuk, yuk, yuk! Do you have a phone or iPad to keep you busy on the road? My brother works in North Dakota and flies back every 21 days and home for 2 weeks. He tried to get me to visit but he would scare the hell out of me driving in the snow. I'm a Texan/Mississippian and snow is something I have to ask every once in a blue moon what the white stuff is falling from the sky! I'm scaredy pants!


----------



## Angel baby

I was looking back at the beginning of this post and clarey has a pregnancy ticker!! She is prego!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

i live in the flippin' SNOW BELT but we haven't had a flake yet this year! and it's going to be 60 degrees and sunny Friday! woooohoooo! When we get it, we get it. Keep that snow to the west, hopin'!!


----------



## Angel baby

Where have u been Missy?


----------



## Angel baby

I looked at your chart and 3dpo! Woohooo!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Where have u been Missy?

i am here :) On vacation today, getting my nails DID at 10! I just need to get thru tomorrow with family issues, then to enjoy the weekend with my hubster!

what are you doing ?:)


----------



## Angel baby

Sitting on my couch thinking I need to get up and get dressed! I'm soooooooo lazy!!! I don't want to work!!


----------



## Angel baby

So much for being private! My MIL text me goodluck today! Uggg!! That means I'm going to get bombarded with questions from his family. Grrrr.... Aggravates me when everyone ask me are u pregnant? Did it work!?! No! No! And No!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> So much for being private! My MIL text me goodluck today! Uggg!! That means I'm going to get bombarded with questions from his family. Grrrr.... Aggravates me when everyone ask me are u pregnant? Did it work!?! No! No! And No!

ugh! how did she find out? I am guilty of my friends knowing it all, but i've kept it from the family cause i really REALLY want to surprise them :(


----------



## Angel baby

I told a bunch of people in the beginning we were trying but the question every other week are we pregnant was getting to me. I guess DH told her but I wanted it to be a surprise too. He is being a ding dong!


----------



## Mas1118

The biggest thing that bothers me is not so much the "are you pregnant yet" but the "relax a bit and it will happen", I relaxed about it for the first 3 yrs, tried not to try too hard but once you pass a certain stage, especially during treatments, there is no being relaxed about it, it is stressful and the hoping all month then the big let down when AF shows is really tough.


----------



## Angel baby

Yea, I hear the relaxed bit also, and when I hear that, I'd like to punch them!

DH is doing his part now, I hope he has a good count! I'm more nervous for him, I think. I started to pee on pregnancy test since that's probably the only positive im going to see!

When do you go in for your Hcg count?


----------



## Angel baby

Mas, do you remember what the volume was? I'm worried because he didn't do his best but I took it up there and she said anything over 2cc is good volume and his was 2.5cc. So it's over 2. I guess I'm just super nervous. They are doing the count now. I go back at 1 for the IUI. I was almost in tears because I got it there exactly 1 hour after. Traffic and race car driving put me under a tremendous amount of stress today!

Hoping, could u fed ex the Xanax because I need it now so skip the 10 drive and come here! Lol! Thatll be a drive!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Mas, do you remember what the volume was? I'm worried because he didn't do his best but I took it up there and she said anything over 2cc is good volume and his was 2.5cc. So it's over 2. I guess I'm just super nervous. They are doing the count now. I go back at 1 for the IUI. I was almost in tears because I got it there exactly 1 hour after. Traffic and race car driving put me under a tremendous amount of stress today!
> 
> Hoping, could u fed ex the Xanax because I need it now so skip the 10 drive and come here! Lol! Thatll be a drive!

prayers and positive thoughts going up for you, my friend! :hugs:

it's 12:31 here, so i'll be thinking of you in a couple hours.


----------



## Angel baby

Thanku, I'm probably just freaking out for nothing. I have to go on a full bladder so I'm drinking my large mocha frape and small dr pepper. It's 1140 here.


----------



## Angel baby

Ok, so I freaked out for nothing. Pre-wash- 217.6 million and post wash 88.7 million with 99% motility


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Ok, so I freaked out for nothing. Pre-wash- 217.6 million and post wash 88.7 million with 99% motility

YAY!


----------



## italianqtpie

Me- "babe, are your balls okay?"
DH- "huh?"
Me- "you know, are they "okay"
DH- "they are fine, i check them every day for lumps"
Me- "so they are like normal balls?"
DH- "goodnight"

LOL

reading TOO much on balls that didn't descend and infertility..if you guys don't hear from me, he's ripped this computer out of the wall!


----------



## Angel baby

Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!! Poor hubby! Tell him you need to feel them and make sure they are ok!


----------



## italianqtpie

details, woman!


----------



## Angel baby

On the IUI?


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> On the IUI?

uhm. yes! :wacko:


----------



## Mas1118

Angel baby said:


> Mas, do you remember what the volume was? I'm worried because he didn't do his best but I took it up there and she said anything over 2cc is good volume and his was 2.5cc. So it's over 2. I guess I'm just super nervous. They are doing the count now. I go back at 1 for the IUI. I was almost in tears because I got it there exactly 1 hour after. Traffic and race car driving put me under a tremendous amount of stress today!
> 
> Hoping, could u fed ex the Xanax because I need it now so skip the 10 drive and come here! Lol! Thatll be a drive!

Hi angel baby, I wouldn't worry about the amount, I don't think my OH had a large amount either. He said it covered the bottom of the cup, I think they said a little over 2 ml (metric measurements in Canada, lol)

I go for my hcg test on Dec 3rd, seems so far away:wacko:


----------



## Mas1118

Wow angel, what a great count!


----------



## Angel baby

I had 1 follie that reached 28 and 2cnd was 24mm. She told me that even when I do ovulate on my blocked side that my good side can pick it up. My follies are still there but I go at 7am tomorrow to have another scan to see if they collapse. I should be 1dpo tomorrow. She said sperm stays in for 2-3 days. We will BD tonight. I'm having some serious ovulation pains now. They usually do the blood pregnancy test 12dpo.


----------



## Mas1118

It is dreadful, isn't it. I got fertility tea in the mail today and fertile cm pills, they say they help with your lining and implantation as well as help with cm and ovulation- my question is- do you think I should start taking it now or wait til new cycle unless of course I get a BFP! Both say to stop using once you get a positive test.


----------



## Angel baby

Hopefully u won't have to!!! I would take it. Where did u get the tea from? I may have to get some! I had DH on fertilaid for men so it must have helped cause his count was alot more than what I expected and compared to his last SA.


----------



## Mas1118

I also got 25 pregnancy tests, and 20 of them are the ultra sensitive ones that read 10miu of hcg, so soon I can poas to my hearts content! I should test tonight and see if hcg is gone.


----------



## Mas1118

I got it at early pregnancy tests.com it has alot of different fertility products and reasonable prices.


----------



## Angel baby

I use to buy mine from there but swapped to Amazon because u get more for cheaper price. I didn't stock up good this time because I wanted to try and wait it out but I had 1 IC left and peed on it the day after I triggered! Bahahaha! I'm pregnant and havent ovulated! Lmao! I'm going to order me some now because I can't stand it! I have 1 FRER and 2digital clearblue conception plus. I'm tempted to per on one of those. I peed on opk tonight just to see what the lines looked like on that and of course they are dark! I'm a dingdong!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I had 1 follie that reached 28 and 2cnd was 24mm. She told me that even when I do ovulate on my blocked side that my good side can pick it up. My follies are still there but I go at 7am tomorrow to have another scan to see if they collapse. I should be 1dpo tomorrow. She said sperm stays in for 2-3 days. We will BD tonight. I'm having some serious ovulation pains now. They usually do the blood pregnancy test 12dpo.

ya know, i heard that recently and think it's fascinating! that your little octupus things on your tubes can grab for the other side, too! I cannot wait to hear how they say you are tomorrow. :wohoo:


----------



## italianqtpie

i have 100 ic's :blush: i'm surprised I haven't started yet this cycle :blush:


----------



## italianqtpie

Happy Thanksgiving!

and happy (hopefully) 1dpo to my girlie, Angel :kiss:

Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## Angel baby

You too Bree!!!!!!

I am 1 dpo and due back at the clinic on 12/5/11 for pregnancy test!! TWW will begin!!!

Have great Thanksgiving! I need to go find something to bring to eat at my family gathering! Screw cooking!! lol!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> You too Bree!!!!!!
> 
> I am 1 dpo and due back at the clinic on 12/5/11 for pregnancy test!! TWW will begin!!!
> 
> Have great Thanksgiving! I need to go find something to bring to eat at my family gathering! Screw cooking!! lol!!

yeah, i don't cook, either. I just need to get thru the next 8 hours, then we'll be back on our way home and the drama will go away until at least Christmas:)

I love your TWW! when should i start testing? LMAO


----------



## Angel baby

I say 7dpo since you have 1000 test! Lol!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I say 7dpo since you have 1000 test! Lol!!

good plan! i love the way your mind works!


----------



## Angel baby

You can't ask a poas addict when to test or my answer most likely going to be TODAY!! Then you will be disappointed when you see a negative because it's too early!! Then I'll feel bad! Lol!! I'm tempted to pee on one today just to see a pretty positive. That's the only time I get to see one!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> You can't ask a poas addict when to test or my answer most likely going to be TODAY!! Then you will be disappointed when you see a negative because it's too early!! Then I'll feel bad! Lol!! I'm tempted to pee on one today just to see a pretty positive. That's the only time I get to see one!

i would totally pee out your trigger if i were you! I would, i would! am i helping?


----------



## Mas1118

I poas actually on 2 sticks last night just to see if hcg was gone yet and I got 2 very faint positives, so now when I test next week, I'll get hopefully a real positive. No symptoms yet. Boobs feels a bit funny but that is prob the progesterone. I'm now 3dpiui so I'll test starting at 8 or 9 dpiui.


----------



## Mas1118

Hey angel, have you tried eating the core of a pineapple? your supposed to cut the core of a pineapple into 5 pcs and eat one piece each day starting the day of you iui, which was yesterday but if you started today it would still be fine, it helps with implantation. Google pineapple for implantation. Amanda bears.com has the best instructions.


----------



## Angel baby

No I haven't heard of that! I was just at the grocery store too!! I'm going back to get one! :xmas13:

I really need to get some IC or go find a dollar store! I pee'd on my FRER a few minutes ago! I want to test every day now and watch the line fade!


----------



## Mas1118

Don't you wish it was a real one. I did the same thing the first month I had the trigger shot just because I've never gotten a positive after poas before.


----------



## Mas1118

I'm drinking my fertile tea and taking my supplements, I'm eating a piece of pineapple core every morning, I shoving a gilet shaped progesterone thingy up my hoohoo morning and night, anything else I should do? Btw angel, your supposed to take it on an empty stomach so it works better. I take mine in the morning. I ate my last piece today.


----------



## Angel baby

I wonder why everyone is taking the progesterone? How do you know you need it. By the lining measurements? I'm a little concerned about that. Not that I want to shove it up there but if its necessary and causes a BFP, I'll shove a pineapple up there if it gives me a BFP! LMAO! 

Yes, I wish it was real! I was frusterated at the nurse doing my ultrasound this morning! She didn't look like she knew what she was doing! And she said my lining was 9.5. My last 2 ultrasounds was 10.5. I was like whatever! But I did see the follicle.


----------



## Angel baby

I have to make room for twins! My psychic told me so and my twin spell! LMAO!!

For IUI, it is costing me 950 for the clomid and trigger but I can do the injections but I think that cycle is 1800 and doesn't include the meds. If I don't get a BFP, I'm going to sit out for Christmas and start back another IUI in January. Too busy of a month in December for frequent trips to the docs office plus money expenses with buying gift for everyone.


----------



## hoping4girl

Happy turkey day ladies!! Boy I leave for a day.and miss a lot!! :) Angel-crossing my fingers for u!


----------



## Mas1118

I had to do progesterone because I was on injections this cycle, they always use progesterone after because your body doesnt know to produce it after injections for some reason. So far no nasty side effects other than it's messy after wards.


----------



## italianqtpie

no time to check in fully, just got home from my grams (2 hour drive) and i almost fainted I was in so much pain in my gut. I felt horribly gassy pressure and crampy and so hot. Dave almost took me to ER, he got me a cold compress and i laid in a ball and threw up all over the place...

then my mom called and said that my Gram collapsed and they thought they lost her. the irony? 4 years ago TOMORROW, she lost her husband of 60 years. And the last time I saw him alive was Thanksgiving.

I have hated thanksgiving since I lost my Gramps. I am heartbroken and praying. I love my Gram so much and i am SO thankful i got to tell her that so many times today :cry:


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> no time to check in fully, just got home from my grams (2 hour drive) and i almost fainted I was in so much pain in my gut. I felt horribly gassy and crampy and so hot. Dave almost took me to ER, he got me a cold compress and i laid in a ball and threw up all over the place...
> 
> then my mom called and said that my Gram collapsed and they thought they lost her. the irony? 4 years ago TOMORROW, she lost her husband of 60 years. And the last time I saw him alive was Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have hated thanksgiving since I lost my Gramps. I am heartbroken and praying. I love my Gram so much and i am SO thankful i got to tell her that so many times today :cry:

BIG HUGS to you! Having deaths is difficult enough and around holidays it makes it even harder to deal with. Lots of love and your in my thoughts and your family too. Smile... Hope you get to feeling better too. :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

italianqtpie said:


> no time to check in fully, just got home from my grams (2 hour drive) and i almost fainted I was in so much pain in my gut. I felt horribly gassy and crampy and so hot. Dave almost took me to ER, he got me a cold compress and i laid in a ball and threw up all over the place...
> 
> then my mom called and said that my Gram collapsed and they thought they lost her. the irony? 4 years ago TOMORROW, she lost her husband of 60 years. And the last time I saw him alive was Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have hated thanksgiving since I lost my Gramps. I am heartbroken and praying. I love my Gram so much and i am SO thankful i got to tell her that so many times today :cry:

I lost my papa on our Canadian Thanksgiving as well, it was awful. I hope everything is ok with your gram. My nanny turned 96 today and we are always worrying about her as she isn't very strong anymore.:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> no time to check in fully, just got home from my grams (2 hour drive) and i almost fainted I was in so much pain in my gut. I felt horribly gassy and crampy and so hot. Dave almost took me to ER, he got me a cold compress and i laid in a ball and threw up all over the place...
> 
> then my mom called and said that my Gram collapsed and they thought they lost her. the irony? 4 years ago TOMORROW, she lost her husband of 60 years. And the last time I saw him alive was Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have hated thanksgiving since I lost my Gramps. I am heartbroken and praying. I love my Gram so much and i am SO thankful i got to tell her that so many times today :cry:
> 
> BIG HUGS to you! Having deaths is difficult enough and around holidays it makes it even harder to deal with. Lots of love and your in my thoughts and your family too. Smile... Hope you get to feeling better too. :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks my pretty. I feel EXTRA bad (and you can laugh, cause this shit is FUNNY)....four years ago, I got this bad ass Christmas tree because my Gramps was terminal and I knew I would need some extra holiday cheer (no clue he'd pass at Thanksgiving....then, the next year, my 14 year old kitty passed away under the same tree. I didn't put this up for 2009 or 2010. LAST NIGHT, i asked DH to bring it up. He was excited and I said "i swear, if anyone drops dead, I will burn this bitch down". When I got that call tonight I was like :sad2::brat::sad1:[-X



Mas1118 said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> no time to check in fully, just got home from my grams (2 hour drive) and i almost fainted I was in so much pain in my gut. I felt horribly gassy and crampy and so hot. Dave almost took me to ER, he got me a cold compress and i laid in a ball and threw up all over the place...
> 
> then my mom called and said that my Gram collapsed and they thought they lost her. the irony? 4 years ago TOMORROW, she lost her husband of 60 years. And the last time I saw him alive was Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have hated thanksgiving since I lost my Gramps. I am heartbroken and praying. I love my Gram so much and i am SO thankful i got to tell her that so many times today :cry:
> 
> I lost my papa on our Canadian Thanksgiving as well, it was awful. I hope everything is ok with your gram. My nanny turned 96 today and we are always worrying about her as she isn't very strong anymore.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Mas. I'm so sorry about your loss :cry: and it's so bitter sweet to have your nanny at 96, but then worry...this game of life is so hard yet precious.

I had the BEST day with my Gram today, man. She stared at me and told me how much I look like my mama and we had so much fun hanging out together. That gives me peace.


----------



## italianqtpie

Good Morning :hugs:

They are moving her to the Cleveland Clinic Cardiac unit. Ran rests, she's lucid & comfortable. I am done crying for awhile and having my morning :coffee:


----------



## Angel baby

No you can't blame the Christmas tree! You just have to disguise it and put lots of lights and ornaments on it!!!

I'm up way too early because my DH had the TV on all night! I gotta do some paper work anyhow.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> No you can't blame the Christmas tree! You just have to disguise it and put lots of lights and ornaments on it!!!
> 
> I'm up way too early because my DH had the TV on all night! I gotta do some paper work anyhow.

how are you feeling?? :happydance:

I am going to run out to Bath & Body Works in a few.

Wait till you see my tree


----------



## Angel baby

Here's a funny. I was in the bathroom last night flossing my teeth and brushing them and came out and DH said, "what are you doing? Are u taking a pregnancy test?" I said, "no lovey, it'll be positive cause that medicine!" him, "oohh, u ought to take one so we can see what it looks like!" me, "ummm, duh! I'm way a head of you and did it this morning! Lmao!" I showed it to him.


----------



## italianqtpie

sneak peak :hi:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2657-2.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel baby

Too, too, too cute!


----------



## italianqtpie

did you temp today ? :D


----------



## Angel baby

I did but took it at 530 and it was above my cover line but would have been better to tell at 630. I didn't sleep well thanks to DH not sleeping well and the TV. I was waitin till after 6 to mark it on FF so it wouldn't give me a open circle. This TWW is really going to suck and just drag!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I did but took it at 530 and it was above my cover line but would have been better to tell at 630. I didn't sleep well thanks to DH not sleeping well and the TV. I was waitin till after 6 to mark it on FF so it wouldn't give me a open circle. This TWW is really going to suck and just drag!

i hear ya, girlfriend.

I am going to use COQ10 and Royal Jelly next month, then off to see the doctor with a sample of DH's spermies and probably ask for an HSG ;)


----------



## Angel baby

That will be good! My DH had made it clear he was not doing the semen bit at the office. So they want it there within 1 hour. I was so worried it wouldn't be a good count because it took a hour to get there. But no worries. Maybe yours will be able to do that.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> That will be good! My DH had made it clear he was not doing the semen bit at the office. So they want it there within 1 hour. I was so worried it wouldn't be a good count because it took a hour to get there. But no worries. Maybe yours will be able to do that.

My obgyn is about 1 mile away! Dave will not be doing that at the office, either. oh hell no!


----------



## italianqtpie

oh, yes I did...
 



Attached Files:







806040.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hoping4girl

Evening ladies! Sitting here waiting to go home and test. Still no af, spotting all week. Bbs are killing me now. I wish she would show so I can get on with next month!!
Bree-Hope ur gma feels better soon!! And im a little jealous you got your tree up im waiting to put up mine!!


----------



## Angel baby

I live the pink fLuffy shoes!! How is your grandmother today?

Hoping- thanksgiving turn out ok?!? I hope when you get home and test it turns out to be BFP with implantation bleeding all week!

I got my fertility charm today. I know DH is wondering what kind of charm I got and for what but it's my secret charm! Lol! It said I had to put 6 silver looking coins under my stairs and if no stairs in the addict and if neither, in the center of the bed under the mattress! Lol! Oh and some chant in the mirror with a candle. I'm well on my way to TWINS! Lol!!! 

Mas- I bought my pineapple! But.... I can't quit eating it! I think need to go get another!

I decided I'm going to the dollar store to buy me some test so I can test the trigger out. Another girl said she took a test 6 days after the trigger and it was already out of her system!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> Evening ladies! Sitting here waiting to go home and test. Still no af, spotting all week. Bbs are killing me now. I wish she would show so I can get on with next month!!
> Bree-Hope ur gma feels better soon!! And im a little jealous you got your tree up im waiting to put up mine!!

Oh, good LUCK! I cannot wait to hear your results!! Thanks :hugs:



Angel baby said:


> I live the pink fLuffy shoes!! How is your grandmother today?
> 
> Hoping- thanksgiving turn out ok?!? I hope when you get home and test it turns out to be BFP with implantation bleeding all week!
> 
> I got my fertility charm today. I know DH is wondering what kind of charm I got and for what but it's my secret charm! Lol! It said I had to put 6 silver looking coins under my stairs and if no stairs in the addict and if neither, in the center of the bed under the mattress! Lol! Oh and some chant in the mirror with a candle. I'm well on my way to TWINS! Lol!!!
> 
> Mas- I bought my pineapple! But.... I can't quit eating it! I think need to go get another!
> 
> I decided I'm going to the dollar store to buy me some test so I can test the trigger out. Another girl said she took a test 6 days after the trigger and it was already out of her system!

can we see a pic of charm? I think you need to test it out, so when you get your BFP, you will have no doubts its real!!!! :hugs:

Gram is doing a bit better! She was eating like a hog, she's such a tiny little thing :kiss: Meeting with pulmonologists and cardiac docs today


----------



## Mas1118

Hey Angel-only eat the pineapple for 5or6 days after your iui because it can also cause your uterus to contract which you don't want after that eggy implants! 
I'm working today:( but oh well, I have monday off. No symptoms yet - even though I am not symptoms spotting this month, lol. My sniffer is working extra hard today and a lot of smells are bothering me, but I'm still not symptom spotting, right!

I am really glad you gram is feeling somewhat better!

Good luck hoping!


----------



## Angel baby

Here is my charm!



I think it's kinda cute!! Now to find 6 silver coins! :xmas13:

Glad she is starting to eat!

Mas- NOW YOU GOT ME ADDICTED TO THE PINEAPPLE! LOL! I don't even like pineapple and this fresh one is so good and sour tasting! And I have to quit 6 days after the IUI. Hmmm... Maybe by Tuesday I'll be sick of it. I don't eat alot at one time.

I watched Snow White a tale of terrors last night and if yall haven't seen it, don't watch it because the lady lost her baby. I fell asleep and started dreaming I was loosing one. So I woke up from my nightmare at 1230 and decided I wanted a Chicken Salad sandwich and PINEAPPLE. So I ate me half sammich and little bit of pineapple.

Yup, cravings, I'm pregnant! It's a done deal. I think I'll POAS and prove I'm pregnant at 3dpo! LOL!

I have to work too today and it sucks!


----------



## Angel baby

[/ATTACH]

Me and my hubby, my fur baby Dixie and my daughter Raegon



According to the net this is what mine and DH baby will look like. Only a ugly face a mother can love! LMAO!
 



Attached Files:







068.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## italianqtpie

ok. i love your pics...beautiful!! wolf whistle!


----------



## italianqtpie

does wanting to strangle your husband count as a pregnancy sign? If so...i am SOOO knocked up!


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> does wanting to strangle your husband count as a pregnancy sign? If so...i am SOOO knocked up!

Unfortunately it does not count. BECAUSE... I do this every other day! LOL!!!!!!!! And have yet to get a positive!


----------



## Mas1118

Nice pics Angel!
I agree with angel-i would be preggers 24-7 for the last 10 years if being pissed at hubby was a symptom! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Now I know that baby is UGLY so go ahead and laugh at our little uglet baby! Lol!! My hubby fell out when he seen what the computer made!


----------



## Mas1118

It is pretty funny - I should do mine for hubby and I and have a great laugh!!
 



Attached Files:







Amaranth-20110414-00056.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mas1118

Work is oh so boring today
 



Attached Files:







Amaranth-20111020-00021.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mas1118

Not sure why my pictures are sideways, lol. Its from my blackberry so it is not easy to download them.


----------



## Angel baby

Mine do the same thing when I take them from my phone! Is that your son? Too cute! I'm almost done with work then I'm scouting out a dollar store for test!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I have 10 test to piss away on. My line is getting lighter! Urine was probably diluted too. I can test every morning now! DH asked me if I was peeing on them because I like to see positives and I told him well yea! Duh!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm not peeing on any until tuesday. I really have no symptoms, not even from the progesterone, but I am thinking its a good sign! As I usually have all sorts of symptoms! I just hate the TWW! It sucks. It is a good time of year for it because it is so busy that time flies. I have most of my Xmas shopping down already. I just have to go through what I bought and then see if I'm missing anything. I spoiled my son again as per usual, I love buying stuff for him!
I am getting up and peeing twice through the night since I've been on the progesterone though-which I think is a side effect.


----------



## italianqtpie

Hey Mas, you are gorgeous as is your boy and your doggie :heart:

Also....I fly into Toronto all the time! I'll let you know the next time i'm there :) We usually fly in and drive to Burlington or Lambeth!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm not too far from Burlington! Maybe 45 minutes. Let me know for sure! Maybe we can compare bumps by then! Is Bree your name? I absolutely love that name, it is one of my girl name picks!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> I'm not too far from Burlington! Maybe 45 minutes. Let me know for sure! Maybe we can compare bumps by then! Is Bree your name? I absolutely love that name, it is one of my girl name picks!

oh, i can't wait! are you near Hamilton? (look at me knowing all the areas!)

thank you! I've always been the only Bree...it's my full name, too and that seems to confuse people #-o

don't ya love my flava-flav siggy? LOL haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Angel baby

My temp came up this morning. I don't know why it was so slow coming up. I usually ovulate on 17 and temp bumps up. Makes me nervous I missed something even though the ultrasound said I did. 

Anyways, I wanted to sleep in but unfortunately on call and a nurse who was suppose to see 21 diabetic patients TODAY called in sick! So I'm going to go jump off a bridge now!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> My temp came up this morning. I don't know why it was so slow coming up. I usually ovulate on 17 and temp bumps up. Makes me nervous I missed something even though the ultrasound said I did.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to sleep in but unfortunately on call and a nurse who was suppose to see 21 diabetic patients TODAY called in sick! So I'm going to go jump off a bridge now!

yay for your temp rise! I'll be here to keep you company, today :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

I was so pissed when I got the call that I forgot to take my pregnancy test with first urine! Oh well, I'll do it in the morning!


----------



## Angel baby

I seiously could rip my boss head off right now for giving a nurse that many patients! Is this my pregnancy sign of being furious? I need a Xanax! It's going to take me all day and not to mention paper work! She is totally going to see my ass tomorrow raising 9 kinds of hell! Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I seiously could rip my boss head off right now for giving a nurse that many patients! Is this my pregnancy sign of being furious? I need a Xanax! It's going to take me all day and not to mention paper work! She is totally going to see my ass tomorrow raising 9 kinds of hell! Grrrrrrrr....

atta girl! it's a sign! hallelujah!


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello!! On our way home today :) if af doesn't show on the drive I will be testing. Im just so scared with the spotting all week!! 
Nice pics everyone! :) sorry.. Imon my phone so wont type much... Soannoying using this stupid touch screen!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> Hello!! On our way home today :) if af doesn't show on the drive I will be testing. Im just so scared with the spotting all week!!
> Nice pics everyone! :) sorry.. Imon my phone so wont type much... Soannoying using this stupid touch screen!

missed you! when will you arrive home? :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Um...probablu be there around 5 tonight. We have to stop in casper to have lunch.its dhs bday and he wants hardees ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I could rip DH head off today too! Geez!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I could rip DH head off today too! Geez!

what happened, girlie?

yesterday I seriously wanted to rip each of DH's eyelashes out ...one.by.one.


----------



## Angel baby

I think I'm just aggravated and tired. I'm ready to go home and crawl in the bed


----------



## hoping4girl

Dododo... An hour left to drive! Dh is mad at me cuz I have slept the whole way :)


----------



## italianqtpie

i can't stop SHOPPING!!!! for myself! ugh


----------



## hoping4girl

Lol thats the best kind of shopping!!


----------



## Angel baby

Your getting closer! I would have slept too!


----------



## Mas1118

Angel, so sorry you had such a crappy day:hugs: I hope you got some :sleep:.

Hoping, FXed it's a :bfp:

Bree - I love shopping, it's a cure all for me! Makes me feel good all over, lol!

I am having some serious pains today though. Not sure what to think. My lower back on the right side is brutal - I had the same pains earlier in the month when I was using the injections and ovulation was near and it didn't go away until the Monday when I had the second iui, so after ovulation. Now my back started to hurt again yesterday on the right side again and it kept me up last night, I couldn't get comfortable. I have a cramp in my tummy now too on the right side as well- it's like an ache with some sharp twinges here and there. I took some Tylenol so it is starting to lessen for now. I am 6 dpiui so could it be implantation?


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> I am 6 dpiui so could it be implantation?

i think so!!! :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Well we are here! Getting some dickeys bbq before heading home. And just so u know, im almkst positive ots gonna be bfn. A little cramping today. :(


----------



## Angel baby

Dickey is good! I hope it is a BFP!

I think implantation is possible at 6dpo! Fx it is!

I finally made it home! I hate Dallas traffic! I'm so wore out!


----------



## italianqtpie

i just did the unthinkable. I have gone to a new low. I dipped a preggo stick in my husbands coke just to see the 2nd like.

it's true. please still be my friends.


----------



## hoping4girl

Im trying to upload a pic for u ladies but my computer is being dumb and my phone eont fo it. Oh and bree~ if I would have known that Coke did that I wouldhave done it too!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> Im trying to upload a pic for u ladies but my computer is being dumb and my phone eont fo it. Oh and bree~ if I would have known that Coke did that I wouldhave done it too!!

a pic with TWO LINES???


----------



## hoping4girl

Im not telling! You have to see the pic first


----------



## hoping4girl

here it is....i haven't seen a line this dark since january. i hope she sticks!!! I'm having a hard time being excited.....so I will let you guys be excited for me :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4181.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## italianqtpie

i just FAINTED! I did, I swear!

CONGRATS MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Holy craparoni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! See! That psychic did know!!!! Wooohooooo!!!! how many dpo are you now?!? 

Bree- you didn't stoop low! Remember I tested my water last cycle out of my faucet! Bahahaha!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> i just FAINTED! I did, I swear!
> 
> CONGRATS MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ah thanks!!:hugs: but i think that just means you need to drink more water :winkwink: speaking of....no more rum for me for a while....hopefully 9 months!!:drunk: oh i want to be happy so bad...but i don't think i know how to anymore (when i see two lines that is....have seen so many the past year!):dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

What is DH saying?!? Is he ready to fall out?!?


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Holy craparoni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! See! That psychic did know!!!! Wooohooooo!!!! how many dpo are you now?!?
> 
> Bree- you didn't stoop low! Remember I tested my water last cycle out of my faucet! Bahahaha!!!!

thanks!!! :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

no...his back hurts. he doesn't get excited either, seeing as how the two mcs and the two chemicals, just kinda puts your brain on high alert. He actually JUST told me to not get too excited about it in case I get my period still....so we are both very cautious....


----------



## Angel baby

Nope, this one is GOING to take!!!! Wooohoooo!!! I'll be excited for you! I'm doing the happy dance right now for u! Lol!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Nope, this one is GOING to take!!!! Wooohoooo!!! I'll be excited for you! I'm doing the happy dance right now for u! Lol!!!

thank u :winkwink:


----------



## italianqtpie

yep, its gonna stick!

i cannot even imagine seeing two lines. Never have...i pray....


----------



## hoping4girl

I know you will Bree!!! its a good month! hopefully.... ;)


----------



## Mas1118

Oh YAY hoping! I'm so happy for you, that is wonderful news! I have all my crossables crossed that it's a sticky bean!
Maybe we will all be bump buddies this cycle-wouldn't that be great!
Think positive ladies!


----------



## hoping4girl

Mas that would be pretty awesome!!! but for now, i'm sitting here waiting.....again. TWW sucks. waiting to see if she sticks sucks too. so....ladies, you aren't waiting alone!! lol I'm gonna wait a week before I make an appt....if I can make it a week, I can make it two, maybe three...right?? lol sorry...I hope I don't sound like a debbie downer (and hopefully no ones name is debbie!!) :haha: but I'm starting to get excited and trying to talk myself out of it!!!! who does that???:shrug:

OK nuf bout me....how many dpo's are you guys?


----------



## Mas1118

I'm 7 or 8 dpo - 9 DP trigger and 7 DP last iui. The iui was done 2 days in a row - so 20th and 21St, with trigger the day before on the 19th. So I'm going to start testing tomorrow or Wednesday. My bloodtest is scheduled for sat Dec 3rd. What dpo were you when you got your positive?


----------



## hoping4girl

13. I think. :) Not really sure what day I ovulated, as I got my ewcm before the weekend, then positive opk's after the weekend!!! wth?? so...i'm gonna say 13 :) its a good guess right??


----------



## hoping4girl

should I be changing my siggy?? probably not. but I'm starting to accept it and get excited! aahh!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

You are totally allowed to get excited!! So get excited! 

I went in raising 9 kinds of hell at work this morning and my company likes kissing my ass because they are scared I'll go somewhere else and they don't have enough nurses already so they gave me a little relief today but I will be super busy after today.

I took a test this morning to compare my lines to 3dpo and decided it looked bad because the dye was running and since I have a little bit of time on my hands today, I took another with second morning urine and the line is starting to fade but not that much.

I can't wait till you test Mas to see if the trigger is out of your system yet so hurry up! LOL!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel~maybe your line will just carry over and you will be preggers!!! are you crying?? cuz I am still super weepy.... 
oh and I'm baking a cake
Oh and I decided that if we need to we can just mail around that pregnancy test so everyone can have one with two lines!!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

I have 3 test with 2 lines! Unfortunately they are not real! LOL!

I was tearful this morning but only because I was trying not to RAGE in my office. I'm only 5dpo though. 

Cake sounds good!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Here's my 3 and 5dpo



Here is my 5dpo w/ 2cnd urine


----------



## hoping4girl

how dark were your lines?? sorry, i'm obsessing a bit about how dark my line is...its a very nice line, and tomorrow i'm gonna take the last one I have to see if it gets darker...am I crazy???


----------



## hoping4girl

lol you read my mind!!!1


----------



## AC1987

hi girls :) I'm only at 3dpo... really hoping the :spermy: caught my egg


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah thats still a pretty strong line...


----------



## Angel baby

No you are not, I'd be testing away! Your line is pretty dark! Go back and look and you will see my line 2 days past trigger and yours looks the same!


----------



## hoping4girl

HI AC!!!!! I'M BAKING A CAKE!!! i'm so sorry.....things are starting to sink in and I can't help it!!! i'm getting excited!!! aahh!!! Angel told me I could ;)


----------



## Angel baby

It's a strong line but that is pure TRIGGER shot! LOL! No pregnant to it! LOL! I forced my BFP! LOL!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> HI AC!!!!! I'M BAKING A CAKE!!! i'm so sorry.....things are starting to sink in and I can't help it!!! i'm getting excited!!! aahh!!! Angel told me I could ;)

Awww is it a super chocolatey one?? :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

AC1987 said:


> hi girls :) I'm only at 3dpo... really hoping the :spermy: caught my egg

Hopefully so AC! TWW sucks!


----------



## hoping4girl

yes, yes it is :) its a better than sex cake...seeing as how DH and I have decided to abstain till we are sure baby is sticking...his idea...he is so sweet sometimes!!! especially since his bd was yesterday, and he had all sorts of plans....so glad i tested before we did it cuz i totally wasn't in the mood!!! lol


----------



## italianqtpie

i am off the rest of today and tomorrow and Friday. then i'm off next Tuesday and friday, then the next tuesday and friday, then, the next wed-Monday and the next thursday-monday! GO ME! I need some "me" time. struggling big time lately.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> It's a strong line but that is pure TRIGGER shot! LOL! No pregnant to it! LOL! I forced my BFP! LOL!

how much is in the trigger?? andhow much hgc do those tests find? (sorry so many questions!!)


----------



## Angel baby

Um... Bree! I need your job! LOL!
I love me time!!!!!

Me time is right now for me!! ME, ME, ME!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> i am off the rest of today and tomorrow and Friday. then i'm off next Tuesday and friday, then the next tuesday and friday, then, the next wed-Monday and the next thursday-monday! GO ME! I need some "me" time. struggling big time lately.

ah :hugs::hugs::hugs: we love you!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Um... Bree! I need your job! LOL!
> I love me time!!!!!
> 
> Me time is right now for me!! ME, ME, ME!

Girl, I "accidently" saved 12 days of vacation for freaking Nov-Dec, plus the normal holidays we get off. I travel so much for work, it's hard to be out of the office! and they don't roll over. My boss kicked me out and keeps calling me (she's also a bestie) to tell me everything is FINE there and to relax ;)



hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> i am off the rest of today and tomorrow and Friday. then i'm off next Tuesday and friday, then the next tuesday and friday, then, the next wed-Monday and the next thursday-monday! GO ME! I need some "me" time. struggling big time lately.
> 
> ah :hugs::hugs::hugs: we love you!!!Click to expand...

I love you, too&#9829;


----------



## Angel baby

I don't really understand the trigger part. I took a 250ug Ovidrel and everywhere I read it ranges from 5000-10,000iu HCG but half of that quickly leaves so I don't know! LOL!!! Those dollar tree test are 20's. It can take up to 14 days to leave the system depending on different people. 2 girls said theirs were gone in 6 days past trigger but I mostly see alot saying 8-10 past trigger. So my test today is 6 days past trigger.

Look on the pregnancy test page and compare to some of theirs. I THINK YOUR LINES ARE BEAUTIFUL SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY!


----------



## italianqtpie

I agree, your lines were GREAT. Didn't you take some tests that were neg before this one?


----------



## Angel baby

I want to travel! I'll take your place for you! What do you do?


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah i took one a while ago...but i don't remember when it was....did i write it down? crap i can't remember. must have been right after I bought them...on monday? or tuesday? i'm sorry I'm worrying!!! I just want this to be it so badly!!! i want to be able to be happy!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am back. LOL I was off all of last week from work and my computer at home had a virus and crashed. I finally got my computer back yesterday.

Here is a update on me...
Got a BFP on Monday and Tuesday. Got a BFN on Friday and AF showed her face on Saturday. I started soy again today and I got going to really starting going back to the FS after the holidays when I am not totally stressed out.


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks...and congrats!! I just saw that you got your BFP! Hopefully it is a sticky one this time.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I am back. LOL I was off all of last week from work and my computer at home had a virus and crashed. I finally got my computer back yesterday.
> 
> Here is a update on me...
> Got a BFP on Monday and Tuesday. Got a BFN on Friday and AF showed her face on Saturday. I started soy again today and I got going to really starting going back to the FS after the holidays when I am not totally stressed out.

THAT REALLY SUCKS!!!!! I wonder why it was BFP for 2 days?!?! Hope the soy helps you this cycle. I will also be taking a break next month from the FS.

Glad to see you back! I was a little worried something happen to you! I got my candle today! Smells good too! I also got my charm in from the spell lady too and look back at my psychic reading. I'm not sure which page! LOL!


----------



## AC1987

All this talk of cake earlier made me hungry..... so now I have brownies baking!!:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Brownies sound really good too! Your ticker says at 3dpo there is mild dull cramps and pressure. Do you feel any of that? I did at 3dpo! lol! I'm totally pregnant! LMAO!


----------



## AC1987

Angel baby said:


> Brownies sound really good too! Your ticker says at 3dpo there is mild dull cramps and pressure. Do you feel any of that? I did at 3dpo! lol! I'm totally pregnant! LMAO!

No I feel nothing :nope:


----------



## jeoestreich

I totally am going to get the candle. I think the new moon is coming up so I need to get cracking.


----------



## jeoestreich

Check that. I miss the new moon. Oh well, I will have to remember to put my moonstone out on the full moon and get the candle for the next new moon.


----------



## hoping4girl

well, i dont think she is going to stick. remember those bubbles?? those have started today. so i have started eating cookies :) and getting ready for next month!! stay positive!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and i just called to make a doc appt *just in case* and i get to go in tomorrow to have a clinical prego test....so that makes me feel better. maybe things will be better in the morning :)


----------



## Angel baby

Ooohhh! Tell them to do hcg so we can see what your numbers are!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I want to travel! I'll take your place for you! What do you do?

I'm one of those bitchy corporate management people:haha:




jeoestreich said:


> I am back. LOL I was off all of last week from work and my computer at home had a virus and crashed. I finally got my computer back yesterday.
> 
> Here is a update on me...
> Got a BFP on Monday and Tuesday. Got a BFN on Friday and AF showed her face on Saturday. I started soy again today and I got going to really starting going back to the FS after the holidays when I am not totally stressed out.

Sorry :( :hugs:



AC1987 said:


> All this talk of cake earlier made me hungry..... so now I have brownies baking!!:haha:

I'm making tollhouse homemade and adding toffee chunks :kiss:



hoping4girl said:


> well, i dont think she is going to stick. remember those bubbles?? those have started today. so i have started eating cookies :) and getting ready for next month!! stay positive!!

STOP. :flow:



hoping4girl said:


> oh and i just called to make a doc appt *just in case* and i get to go in tomorrow to have a clinical prego test....so that makes me feel better. maybe things will be better in the morning :)

Good :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

OMG, remember what happened to me on Thursday night (not the part of my Gram almost dying), but the pressure and DH almost taking me to ER???

Too bad i just don't "feel" it this month, that would get me excited!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> STOP. :flow:

its kinda like you guys sticking stuff up there and i tell u to stop huh?? :haha: finished the cake!!! its in the fridge!!! good greasy comfort food for supper tonight, so thats good. and if I can, i will tell them to do the hcg...i have to have the clinical pregnancy test then fill out paperwork, then they make an appointment. so....hoping things stay dry till then. :dohh: i'm sorry!!!! i'm such a worrier!!!! :blush:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> STOP. :flow:
> 
> its kinda like you guys sticking stuff up there and i tell u to stop huh?? :haha: finished the cake!!! its in the fridge!!! good greasy comfort food for supper tonight, so thats good. and if I can, i will tell them to do the hcg...i have to have the clinical pregnancy test then fill out paperwork, then they make an appointment. so....hoping things stay dry till then. :dohh: i'm sorry!!!! i'm such a worrier!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

yes, it is. :blush:

You're talking to Captn' Worry Monster here, I understand love. Just try and enjoy this. Try and stay as positive as you can :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

thanks :blush: I will try my hardest!! I think it might be a good time for a nap...


----------



## Angel baby

Bree, your 8dpo it's time to test!! You have 100 of them!! Lol!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> thanks :blush: I will try my hardest!! I think it might be a good time for a nap...

Its understandable to worry!! Hey I know if I get a bfp I'll be in denial hahah


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Bree, your 8dpo it's time to test!! You have 100 of them!! Lol!

as if! Negative!! LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

AC1987 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> thanks :blush: I will try my hardest!! I think it might be a good time for a nap...
> 
> Its understandable to worry!! Hey I know if I get a bfp I'll be in denial hahahClick to expand...

me , too! have you ever had 2 pink lines? I haven't .


----------



## Angel baby

Your chart looks good too!!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> thanks :blush: I will try my hardest!! I think it might be a good time for a nap...
> 
> Its understandable to worry!! Hey I know if I get a bfp I'll be in denial hahahClick to expand...
> 
> me , too! have you ever had 2 pink lines? I haven't .Click to expand...

I have had 4 months of pink lines, this will be 5, and none of them have stuck. hence the worrying :wacko: and craziness!!!


----------



## AC1987

Yeah in June, 3 positives every couple days but then I miscarried it sucked cause I had FINALLY got my hope up... ahh well heres hoping I get a sticky one! :)


----------



## Angel baby

I looked it up, 8dpo u should feel fatigued, gassy and cramping? Any of that?!?


----------



## Angel baby

I said a huge prayer for you hoping!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I looked it up, 8dpo u should feel fatigued, gassy and cramping? Any of that?!?

none. ZERO! boobies are the only thing that hurt a little.
and a lot of creamy CM.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I said a huge prayer for you hoping!

you have no idea how much i appreciate that!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Crap, I forgot to look at the booby part! Lol, I think that's on there too! I'm so freaking hungry all the time and when I eat it's like a sedative and knocks me out. I really think those are side effects to the drugs I took though!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I said a huge prayer for you hoping!
> 
> you have no idea how much i appreciate that!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

you've got east coast, south, Canada prayers- prayers all over!!


----------



## italianqtpie

BREAKING NEWS!: Target has the FRER $2 coupons back!

You can print two AND use the other $2 coupon! Get $4 off a box!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hmmmm... I'll have to print and purchase that! Lol!

Hoping- want me to mail you a digital clearblue conception indicator test? I have 2! I got it from the UK since they don't sell it here! Stupid FDA! Lol!


----------



## Mas1118

My prayers are with you too Hoping! Sticky beans all around for us! Try not to worry, I know it is hard, it sounds like you've had a ton of disappointment. Think positive!


----------



## Mas1118

Angel, my hcg is gone by now. When I tested earlier in the week, it was so faint I could barely see it. I think it was Wednesday night so only 4 DP trigger. I tested it out the last couple of times and it was always gone fairly quickly.


----------



## Angel baby

Crap! You see mine? My metabolism must suck! Lol!


----------



## italianqtpie

I found a couple online for you:

*disclaimer* I don't know who these belong to they were on line*
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4042.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9









101_0312.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hoping4girl

thanks ladies!! i just poas just now, waiting to see if the line is the same or darker than yesterday. i know, i should have waited till tomorrow, but i didnt.:dohh: clinical test tomorrow tho!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> thanks ladies!! i just poas just now, waiting to see if the line is the same or darker than yesterday. i know, i should have waited till tomorrow, but i didnt.:dohh: clinical test tomorrow tho!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

keep us updated! (the very second you know).

I'll be here all day tomorrow except for the gym in the 8am! We'll get you thru this !!


----------



## hoping4girl

ooo that second one never really went away!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!! i just poas just now, waiting to see if the line is the same or darker than yesterday. i know, i should have waited till tomorrow, but i didnt.:dohh: clinical test tomorrow tho!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> keep us updated! (the very second you know).
> 
> I'll be here all day tomorrow except for the gym in the 8am! We'll get you thru this !!Click to expand...

I will!! the test will be at 9, i didn't have to make an appt, they just said i could come in between 9 and 11. so 9 it is!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!! i just poas just now, waiting to see if the line is the same or darker than yesterday. i know, i should have waited till tomorrow, but i didnt.:dohh: clinical test tomorrow tho!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> keep us updated! (the very second you know).
> 
> I'll be here all day tomorrow except for the gym in the 8am! We'll get you thru this !!Click to expand...
> 
> I will!! the test will be at 9, i didn't have to make an appt, they just said i could come in between 9 and 11. so 9 it is!!Click to expand...

8:59 fo'sho!!!!!! you are 2 hours behind me, right? it's 7 here.


----------



## hoping4girl

yep. its 5 here. my test looks about the same...maybe a tinge darker but i'm gonna go with the same, which is good, cuz that means its not going down right??


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!! i just poas just now, waiting to see if the line is the same or darker than yesterday. i know, i should have waited till tomorrow, but i didnt.:dohh: clinical test tomorrow tho!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> keep us updated! (the very second you know).
> 
> I'll be here all day tomorrow except for the gym in the 8am! We'll get you thru this !!Click to expand...
> 
> I will!! the test will be at 9, i didn't have to make an appt, they just said i could come in between 9 and 11. so 9 it is!!Click to expand...




hoping4girl said:


> yep. its 5 here. my test looks about the same...maybe a tinge darker but i'm gonna go with the same, which is good, cuz that means its not going down right??

exactly. post a pic, we'll tell you ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

what do you think?? ok i have to go start making dh birthday supper!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4184.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hoping4girl

oh top one is yesterday, bottom is today


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> oh top one is yesterday, bottom is today

if you think those are the same, you're CRAZY! Much darker! this thrills me!

Did you have ANY lines when you tested the last two times? You give me hope for later BFP's!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping! That 2cnd test is definately darker!!!

Bree! Thanks for the pics, that second one never went away! Did they end up pregnant for sure? Btw, love the disclaimer part! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping if u inbox me your address I'll seriously send u one of my conception indicators. I'd like to see someone get to use it! Lol! Plus nothing like looking at the digi PREGNANT to sink in! Lol!


----------



## Mas1118

The second test is definitely darker! That is excellent! 

I go back and forth between thinking I'll get a BFP this month to it didn't work:(

I hate the TWW! But then again the two weeks to ovulation is definitely worse.


----------



## italianqtpie

ok. i just had my first ever evap. you know the place where the magical second line is supposed to me? CLEAR AS DAY...but WHITE! lol it was pink AROUND it! assholes.


----------



## italianqtpie

oh! and more assholes....i have some slippery CM right now, it's crazy, so i put it in and FF gave me dotted lines and moved me back a day!:cry:


----------



## jeoestreich

Damn...that sucks. I really hate waiting. I am only on CD3 and I hate waiting for ovulation and then I hate waiting during the TTW. Ugh.


----------



## Mas1118

Test again with fmu tomorrow!


----------



## Angel baby

I read somewhere around 5-7 dpo is the luteal phase Surge where estrogen has slight increase and can cause ewcm. Also Can be implantation . U confused fertility friend. Post pic of your evap, I wanna see! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, u had a really long cycle!


----------



## hoping4girl

OK Bree...I think we have all decided I'm crazy! and DH said it was darker too, I just didn't want to get any hopes up. I really really really want this one to be it!!! make it it!!!! but thanks ladies!!! and I can send you my address Angel, just a sec. what is a conception indicator anyway? is that a pregnancy test?? i have no idea :)

I had a wonderful greasy supper with DH, and CAKE!! lol 

Oh and Bree~ I had some ewcm later on in my cycle too...so lots of luck to you!!


----------



## italianqtpie

. pink in all the wrong places. it's funny (kinda) that the actual line is STARK WHITE!
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## hoping4girl

OH Bree~ no, i didn't have any lines. I had like an evap last monday, but i didn't see it till today, when i found the test. see...i test and put the test back in the box so dh doesn't find it in the garbage and get mad at me for testing when i shouldn't be lol


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm gonna guess thats an F'd up test cuz thats just weird!!!! like they put the stuff to catch the hormone in the wrong spot!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> I'm gonna guess thats an F'd up test cuz thats just weird!!!! like they put the stuff to catch the hormone in the wrong spot!!!

yeah. it's "kinda" funny. it's like a big "HAHAHAHAHA" coo coo woman!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess thats an F'd up test cuz thats just weird!!!! like they put the stuff to catch the hormone in the wrong spot!!!
> 
> yeah. it's "kinda" funny. it's like a big "HAHAHAHAHA" coo coo woman!Click to expand...

I kinda don't think its very funny at all!!! aholes!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

so..u really REALLY had EWCM during your TWW? I am losing hope fast here :(


----------



## hoping4girl

Yes I really did!! I promise!


----------



## italianqtpie

how about back pain? did you have that, too?


----------



## Angel baby

That's what my test were doing, the dye pools on the other side of the test line! I think u should test in AM!! Lol!! 

The clearblue conception indicator is the one that says PREGNANT 1-2 weeks or 2-3 weeks or 3-4 weeks. It estimates conception and measures the hcg. They don't sell them here cause FDA doesn't think it's accurate at determining conception. But definately a pregnancy test. Kinda neat


----------



## jeoestreich

Angel baby said:


> Jeo, u had a really long cycle!

I actually think I was pregnant long before I got a BFP. I believe I was about six or seven weeks when I finally got my BFP. My hips really started hurting about three weeks ago, my boobs got fuller and I started having stomach issues.


----------



## hoping4girl

I havent this time, but I did in July. 
And I have seen those but didnt know where to but them! Thats cool how much money u want for it?


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Jeo, u had a really long cycle!
> 
> I actually think I was pregnant long before I got a BFP. I believe I was about six or seven weeks when I finally got my BFP. My hips really started hurting about three weeks ago, my boobs got fuller and I started having stomach issues.Click to expand...

I think you were too!:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

No money crazy


----------



## Angel baby

I just want to see it! Lololol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Well hopefully I will still be!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i changed my mood...that little pic is exactly how i feel!!! lol :)


----------



## italianqtpie

negative. negative. negative.


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl that 2nd pic was def darker!! :thumbup:


----------



## italianqtpie

ok. next month, i'm eating low carb, taking royal jelly, taking CoQ10, Maca and Vitex.

Ugh.


----------



## Angel baby

It's still early! Still time to change into a BFP! Fx that's what will happen! Have you tried soy? I did it last month, suppose to be like clomid.


----------



## Angel baby

By the way I have lotion like cm every month after ovulation but this time I had super thick white glob this morning, definately not like usual! Weird!


----------



## Mas1118

Don't lose hope Bree, its early yet. Try again in 48hrs!
I am feeling slightly off today, low level nausea and I'm tired, my body is achey with a sore back again. The worst part is it could be progesterone side effects for all those. Guess Ill know soon enough!


----------



## Angel baby

Mas! Hope it's not the progesterone!

Hoping- your package is in the mail!

Ok, I read somewhere last night to will yourself pregnant. Soooo... I'm almost 3 weeks pregnant and so achy unless AF proves me wrong! Lolol! Bree and Mas, your pregnant too! Lolol! Oh and jeo, your 4 days pregnant!

Hoping- you will be having a baby in 9 month! Completely healthy!

So there is the will, unless AF proves us wrong!


----------



## italianqtpie

thanks, hate to be a downer, but I have a fairly short LP, so it's just a matter of time now :cry: i hate feeling broken.


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL yes!!! isn't there a book about that somewhere?? if you think about it hard enough it will happen?? I thought of a really good pregnancy symptom last night...but hells if I can remember it today!!! this was right before I went to bed, not sure why i even crawled into bed I go NO sleep last night. I spose I'm just excited for today at the clinic!! AH!! and no AF yet...so yippee me!! 
Bree~take some B6! it may take a couple months, but it lengthened mine. or you can order some progesterone cream online and smear that on like twice a day after you O...or go to the doc tell them you are TTC and you have short cycles, they should be able to give you somethign for that!!! and I get being a downer, I'm trying hard to not be, but i'm pretty excited this morning. just look toward next month. find a light at the end of the tunnel. I'm still looking toward March, that makes this ok if it doesn't work out. find a light!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Your not broken. I hope u get BFP to prove u wrong! When do you plan on seeing a specialist?


----------



## hoping4girl

I agree w/Angel...Bree, your not broken. If your broken then I'm a damn train wreck!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Your not broken. I hope u get BFP to prove u wrong! When do you plan on seeing a specialist?

This is our third month actively trying. The reason I am so convinced there's something wrong, i KNOW when i ovulate. I have 28 day cycles. it should work. I am going to keep dave on the maca and then probably make an appt in Jan/Feb? whatcha think?


----------



## italianqtpie

i need to focus and get some fat off my ass, too. I think gaining weight isn't doing me any favors...ugh.


----------



## Angel baby

That sounds like a good plan! Have you watched the great sperm race? Look it up, it's about 45 minutes and will make you feel better. Parts of it are cheesy but definately puts things into perspective.


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> I agree w/Angel...Bree, your not broken. If your broken then I'm a damn train wreck!!!

you're right...I just want one baby. just one. Can you give me one for Christmas?? :)


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> That sounds like a good plan! Have you watched the great sperm race? Look it up, it's about 45 minutes and will make you feel better. Parts of it are cheesy but definately puts things into perspective.

yes! makes me wonder how ANYONE gets pregnant! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

you know if I end up w/ like 4 you can have one!!! LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> you know if I end up w/ like 4 you can have one!!! LOL

thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Bree-have you tried progesterone cream or even that fertility teat I'm drinking is supposed to help with the LP.

Angel, I so agree-Pregnant until proven otherwise!
No wonder I'm so tired! I'm pregnant! Good that feels good to say:)!


----------



## hoping4girl

OK, I know I'm running behind but I'm just about ready to go...I had to make breakfast!! now my car has to warm up...frost on the winders.


----------



## Mas1118

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust to us all!!!

please let us get our :bfp: then well all be on!:cloud9:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> OK, I know I'm running behind but I'm just about ready to go...I had to make breakfast!! now my car has to warm up...frost on the winders.

HUGE prayers!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust to us all!!!
> 
> please let us get our :bfp: then well all be on!:cloud9:

Amen, sistah :kiss:


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> Bree-have you tried progesterone cream or even that fertility teat I'm drinking is supposed to help with the LP.
> 
> Angel, I so agree-Pregnant until proven otherwise!
> No wonder I'm so tired! I'm pregnant! Good that feels good to say:)!

Vitex (started 2 months ago) increased me from 9-12 day! So I hope the trend continues this month!


----------



## italianqtpie

i'm going to clean and rearrange my pink room.

you heard me. i have a pink and brown Princess room. :haha:
go ahead. :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh im nervous!! Nott ablood test just a pee test... Hope it comes out good!! Bubbles are still here... *sigh*


----------



## AC1987

When do you get the results hoping4girl? fx for u!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Hopefully right away, I would think...


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok it was positive!! I have an appt w/ the nurse today amd doc appt next week already!! Oh please stick!!


----------



## AC1987

Awwww yay!!! :)


----------



## Mas1118

:happydance:That is great news! Are they going to do blood test to check levels?


----------



## Angel baby

Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

nope, no blood test. I didn't ask. and my nurse appt got moved to next tuesday.:cry: its a sign.....hopefully its a sign that baby will stick around that long. I was going to ask about the blood test w/ the nurse today, but then it got moved. i'm gonna curl up under a blanket and try to forget about it. but i won't. :nope:


----------



## Angel baby

Well hopefully you get that test on thursday and will pull you thru till the appointment on Tuesday. I bet they draw your blood then and your levels will be tripled!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Well hopefully you get that test on thursday and will pull you thru till the appointment on Tuesday. I bet they draw your blood then and your levels will be tripled!

I really hope so.....my legs have been achy all morning..classic AF sign for me. :cry:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> nope, no blood test. I didn't ask. and my nurse appt got moved to next tuesday.:cry: its a sign.....hopefully its a sign that baby will stick around that long. I was going to ask about the blood test w/ the nurse today, but then it got moved. i'm gonna curl up under a blanket and try to forget about it. but i won't. :nope:

yes, it WILL!!!:hugs: Hang in there, you and snuggle baby bean, snuggle!


----------



## italianqtpie

I have decided to use my REAL temp the day after my O pains since it was on a different side this month and let FF do it's "thing" . Can't believe it pushed me back a WHOLE DAY tho!:cry:


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> nope, no blood test. I didn't ask. and my nurse appt got moved to next tuesday.:cry: its a sign.....hopefully its a sign that baby will stick around that long. I was going to ask about the blood test w/ the nurse today, but then it got moved. i'm gonna curl up under a blanket and try to forget about it. but i won't. :nope:
> 
> yes, it WILL!!!:hugs: Hang in there, you and snuggle baby bean, snuggle!Click to expand...

thanks :hugs: I think its high time for a nap....:sleep:


----------



## jeoestreich

I want a nap. :lol: Yay for a positive clinical test. Just think positive or I will find you and give you a smack down. ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I'm little excited today. Tired but excited. I have had a major increase in CM. Now this is normal for me after O but never this much. So, I have convinced myself that this maybe the month. Now tomorrow, I may feel totally different! LMAO! I have occasional aching on both sides, but not alot. :shrug: So here I go symptom spotting. My BB's are not that tender though. UNLESS I squish it real hard! LOL! Here are my test so far....


----------



## Mas1118

Hoping, I think the best thing right now is rest and relaxation, and a nap fits right in there.

Angel, it is getting lighter!

Bree, we are about the same 8 dpo! I may test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mas1118

Where about in Wisconsin are you, Jeo?


----------



## hoping4girl

someone does need to smack me!!! I can't help but find things that make me think AF is coming....:( I'm a bad person!
Angel!! run down the stairs!!!! ithelps w/ the bbs! :)


----------



## Angel baby

How in the heck did your trigger leave so quickly? Did you use ovidrel?


----------



## italianqtpie

:holly:


----------



## Mas1118

Yeah it was ovidrel. Not sure why it left so soon. Maybe I should test just to see. Last week it was soooo faint though. I don't have to pee right now, but when I do, I will poas!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am right outside of Hudson WI. About thirty minutes from the Twin Cities.


----------



## Mas1118

The company I work for has a goat cheese plant in Lancaster, Wisconsin. I saw you were from Wisconsin and wanted to know if you were close to there.


----------



## jeoestreich

Nope, I am not but I want some goat cheese now. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> The company I work for has a goat cheese plant in Lancaster, Wisconsin. I saw you were from Wisconsin and wanted to know if you were close to there.

that is HILARIOUS! I ADORE Goat Cheese and love that when i go to Canada, i can find it at every restaurant!


----------



## Mas1118

It's prob our goat cheese, Bree! I work in QA in the lab in the head office. Woolwich Dairy Inc. Is the company name and makes very good goat cheese, here and in Wisconsin as well as a plant in Quebec that makes our Brie- no pun intended, lol.
I did poas and bfn:( I knew it would be, I'm only 8 dpo after all, but it still sucks. One of these days I would love to be surprised. Wishing..........


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> It's prob our goat cheese, Bree! I work in QA in the lab in the head office. Woolwich Dairy Inc. Is the company name and makes very good goat cheese, here and in Wisconsin as well as a plant in Quebec that makes our Brie- no pun intended, lol.
> I did poas and bfn:( I knew it would be, I'm only 8 dpo after all, but it still sucks. One of these days I would love to be surprised. Wishing..........

Do you supply it...to The Keg?:blush:


Hang in there. I'm with you, babe. it hurts. it's numbing. I hope we're all surprised, soon.


----------



## Angel baby

I can't believe it's out of your system so quickly! I was looking at this other girls in another thread in assisted conception and she is 8 days past trigger and her lines are still super dark. My metabolism must suck! Lol! But another lady said hers was out by 6dpo. So strange everyone so different! I drink alot of fluids too! I kinda hope it doesn't disappear now.


----------



## Angel baby

Your 8dpo and evening so hang in there, there's still hope!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I can't believe it's out of your system so quickly! I was looking at this other girls in another thread in assisted conception and she is 8 days past trigger and her lines are still super dark. My metabolism must suck! Lol! But another lady said hers was out by 6dpo. So strange everyone so different! I drink alot of fluids too! I kinda hope it doesn't disappear now.

me, too. I hope it stays with you for say...8 1/2 months :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Goat cheese!! i don't think i have ever had goat cheese...if i have it was when we were in jamaica. not much goat cheese in montana...we are cheddar people ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's out of your system so quickly! I was looking at this other girls in another thread in assisted conception and she is 8 days past trigger and her lines are still super dark. My metabolism must suck! Lol! But another lady said hers was out by 6dpo. So strange everyone so different! I drink alot of fluids too! I kinda hope it doesn't disappear now.
> 
> me, too. I hope it stays with you for say...8 1/2 months :)Click to expand...

I hope and pray everyone gets a bfp this month!!!! WE can do it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

We make goat cheddar too! It has a nice aged bite to it, you should try it sometime- very healthy for you and good for those who are lactose intolerant. Anyway, I'm not in sales and marketing-so I should just shut up! Lol.
I keep checking that test cause every one in a while I see a faint shadow of a line:blush:, I know-I must be pregnant! Haha:haha: I'm :wacko:!


----------



## Angel baby

Oooohhhhh post it! We wanna see! Lol!!! I'll be crazy with u!


----------



## Angel baby

My daughter is making me watch teen mom! I'm seriously going to go hunt these girls down for being rediculous on this show! Half of them need their smart ass beat with a belt! She better turn the channel soon before she ruins my mood!


----------



## jeoestreich

I hate that show. 

I am having cramps super bad. Ugh but funny thing is that AF is almost done. Maybe it is the soy working its magic.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I hate that show.
> 
> I am having cramps super bad. Ugh but funny thing is that AF is almost done. Maybe it is the soy working its magic.

Maybe so, are u opk this round? Temps? Or relaxed again?

I have gas and tummies bloated so that can mean 2 things.... 1. IM PREGNANT!! 2. All the thanksgiving food, Chinese and Mexican and spaghetti stuff is giving me hell! Lmao


----------



## jeoestreich

I am just relaxing again. I am going to go back to the FS after the holidays are over when it is less stressful. If the soy works like it did the last time then I should ovulate next Wednesday or Thursday. Which is awesome because the hubby has off of work. My goal was to be knocked up by the end of the year so hopefully my body will let me. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

Morning, lovies.

Have a little spotting and some cramps today. I'm calling this month a bust. Going to run to the health food store at lunch for next months supplements :)


----------



## italianqtpie

i'm considering NOT temping next month....I am so much of a control /ocd freak, wonder if I can do it? I would totally lose track of my dpo...hmmmm


----------



## AC1987

italianqtpie said:


> i'm considering NOT temping next month....I am so much of a control /ocd freak, wonder if I can do it? I would totally lose track of my dpo...hmmmm

haha I will probably do that in jan as will be traveling and dont wanna worry :)


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> Morning, lovies.
> 
> Have a little spotting and some cramps today. I'm calling this month a bust. Going to run to the health food store at lunch for next months supplements :)

:hugs: hopefully it will happen soon! I don't know that I'll be temping next month either. I think I'll be sitting out from opk and temps. Holidays make it difficult and I can't get off so much going back and forth to the doc.


----------



## Angel baby

My line is pretty faint this mowning so I bet it will be gone by tomorrow


----------



## Angel baby




----------



## Angel baby

These test are 20 so I bet my HCG is less than 20


----------



## Mas1118

Ya, it should be gone very soon then start up again right away! I got up at 330 am and pee'd but didn't get a sample just went back to bed,then at 6 I pee'd again but it had a bunch of progesterone cream mixed in - tmi I know and I tested but it looked that same as last night. So I will check again when I go home.


----------



## hoping4girl

OH Angel!!! its getting lighter!!! yippee!!! kindof I guess :winkwink: maybe it willnever truly disappear and get darker now!!! thats what it needs to do :thumbup: cuz i refuse to go over to 1st tri alone!!! 
DH and I watched One Born Every Minute last night....holy balls!!! it was highlarious!!! I love that show!!! :haha: He also surprised me yesterday by trying to decide when my due date would be....I didn't think he ever thought about it during the day unless I was talking to him about it. but he was a month off. I told him that, and he tells me...well....it could happen...maybe you'll fall down the stairs! :dohh: so...if around july 13th you don't hear from me...you know why :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Morning, lovies.
> 
> Have a little spotting and some cramps today. I'm calling this month a bust. Going to run to the health food store at lunch for next months supplements :)

:hugs: always look forward!!! (sorry, I'm feeling positive this morning, can't promise it will last all day, but hey, works for now!!) :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Is it bad that Im feeling a little down, like it didnt work this month... I know its waaayy too soon. :nope:


----------



## Angel baby

AC1987 said:


> Is it bad that Im feeling a little down, like it didnt work this month... I know its waaayy too soon. :nope:

Hang in there AC, it's still early, think positive. Pretend you are pregnant now! LOL! I'll be 3 weeks pregnant tomorrow! 

Hoping- I do hope that line starts getting darker, kinda depressing watching it disappear! :dohh:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that Im feeling a little down, like it didnt work this month... I know its waaayy too soon. :nope:
> 
> Hang in there AC, it's still early, think positive. Pretend you are pregnant now! LOL! I'll be 3 weeks pregnant tomorrow!
> 
> Hoping- I do hope that line starts getting darker, kinda depressing watching it disappear! :dohh:Click to expand...

thats right! preggers until proven otherwise! I thought I was out like 17 times in this tww....and still think I am, not sure that feeling ever goes away till we have a baby right?? :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

I agree! Positivity is the key! Wow, I rhymed! Were all pregnant right now! Get in there good eggy!


----------



## italianqtpie

so I dipped again this AM and there were two lines...but then i realized, it was the same color pull i had from the other day and the freaking line that was supposed to be pink....wasn't. 

i'm DONE testing. I know the fate, i just need to stop it!

love you girls! busy today.


----------



## hoping4girl

Yes stop bree!! And get a better test ;)


----------



## Angel baby

Hopefully it'll turn pink! I really hope she doesn't show for you and you get a blazing BFP!


----------



## hoping4girl

ok...i'm having a moment. I know you are tired of hearing about it. I had a little bit of cramping...and more bubbles. :( and my bbs don't hurt today. so I googled it. and lots of people have symptoms that come and go. and of course cramping is normal. but i cried anyway. I cried because I want to be able to be happy. I cried because I want to believe but I don't know how. and I cried because I think its just not going to happen this time. I'm sorry. I just had to tell someone.


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> ok...i'm having a moment. I know you are tired of hearing about it. I had a little bit of cramping...and more bubbles. :( and my bbs don't hurt today. so I googled it. and lots of people have symptoms that come and go. and of course cramping is normal. but i cried anyway. I cried because I want to be able to be happy. I cried because I want to believe but I don't know how. and I cried because I think its just not going to happen this time. I'm sorry. I just had to tell someone.

awww :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Now I want you to cry happy tears because the first couple of months is a depressive crying mode of pregnancy! You know what else? I was way more emotional for 2 months or more with my daughter. Nothing like it was with my boys. So go cry happy tears and be positive and you will have a Positive outcome! We are here for you to vent and do it as often as you want to get it off your chest! Big, big hugs to u!


----------



## jeoestreich

AF is finally all gone. Yay! Only two more days of soy left to take this month. I think I might try Royal Jelly also. I just have to go to the health food store to get it. Has anyone tried it? What is one more pill to add to everything else I am taking. LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Now I want you to cry happy tears because the first couple of months is a depressive crying mode of pregnancy! You know what else? I was way more emotional for 2 months or more with my daughter. Nothing like it was with my boys. So go cry happy tears and be positive and you will have a Positive outcome! We are here for you to vent and do it as often as you want to get it off your chest! Big, big hugs to u!

OK, I read this and started crying again. :cry: I'm trying hard to be done with tears when DH gets home, he isn't sure how to handle tears anymore!! my legs are achy today and where my hip and pelvis come together hurts too...make sense? but every time i get up to do something i have little cramping...I just am so worried!!! no pink or red when I pee yet....so thats a positive but I just can't get happy!! Thank you for your positive thoughts tho...they help. well, they make me cry, but help all the same :haha: I have been crying for most of the afternoon!!! so dumb!! :cry: 
thanks again ladies for putting up with me! :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> AF is finally all gone. Yay! Only two more days of soy left to take this month. I think I might try Royal Jelly also. I just have to go to the health food store to get it. Has anyone tried it? What is one more pill to add to everything else I am taking. LOL

Lots Lots Lots of luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

Think happy thoughts! Others I am coming to find you and smacking some sense into you. Alright?


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> Think happy thoughts! Others I am coming to find you and smacking some sense into you. Alright?

well someone should!! :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

hopin'- would getting some cheapo tests and watching them stay dark help you thu this? I hope you can get some peace early next week and try and enjoy this. loves ya!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> hopin'- would getting some cheapo tests and watching them stay dark help you thu this? I hope you can get some peace early next week and try and enjoy this. loves ya!

thanks...i just need to quit being a whiner i think...


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Hopefully it'll turn pink! I really hope she doesn't show for you and you get a blazing BFP!

love you, sweet girl. how are you feeling today?


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> hopin'- would getting some cheapo tests and watching them stay dark help you thu this? I hope you can get some peace early next week and try and enjoy this. loves ya!
> 
> thanks...i just need to quit being a whiner i think...Click to expand...

well, that's easier said than DONE! You've had a lot of heartache. I can't imagine how freakin' crazy i'll be if I ever get pregnant!


----------



## italianqtpie

ok. me again. LOL!

i changed my chart back again to ovulation pain "O" day. It has ALWAYS been that day and a .01 degree change makes it that day. I thought giving myself one more day to get a positive would make me feel better, but it IS what it IS :)


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> Ya, it should be gone very soon then start up again right away! I got up at 330 am and pee'd but didn't get a sample just went back to bed,then at 6 I pee'd again but it had a bunch of progesterone cream mixed in - tmi I know and I tested but it looked that same as last night. So I will check again when I go home.

how'd it go :) Was last night "kinda" two lines? :)


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo- Thank God the witch is gone so you can get to business!

Bree- Hope your pregnancy test prove you wrong!

Hoping- HANG in there and look at the physiological things going on for the achey legs and hips. Your ligaments are changing and preparing for a baby. The cramping is a happy Uterus also preparing. Classic signs of pregnancy are AF signs. Also, YOU having hormonal changes and your body is adjusting to the HCG that keeps doubling and tripling causing such emotional roller coaster!

MAS-I want to see your test! I'm a POAS addict and love obsessing over them! LOL!

AFM- I said I wasn't going to POAS when I got home and well..... I did! LOL! And it is so super faint. So the good news is, I will be able to tell if it becomes positive again so I'm glad I tested it out. I'm sure I may have to squint at it in the morning. I'll be 8dpo in the morning so it is too early to see a positive. I'll try to test once tomorrow but those stupid test do some telepathic like talking shit to me, "pee on me!" Isn't that border line schitzo when your delusional and hallucinating? LOL!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> hopin'- would getting some cheapo tests and watching them stay dark help you thu this? I hope you can get some peace early next week and try and enjoy this. loves ya!
> 
> thanks...i just need to quit being a whiner i think...Click to expand...
> 
> well, that's easier said than DONE! You've had a lot of heartache. I can't imagine how freakin' crazy i'll be if I ever get pregnant!Click to expand...

LOL hopefully you won't end up as crazy as me!!! :loopy: I'm a freakin LOON!! and you will end up pregnant!! its taken me a year....just have to keep truckin! or...having sex I guess :winkwink: I hate that I'm not my usual cheery self it really makes me even more depressed! 
My boys came home with no homework so I put them to work doing dishes and taking the garbage out...my legs hurt too bad!!! well, at least thats what i'm telling myself :winkwink:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Jeo- Thank God the witch is gone so you can get to business!
> 
> Bree- Hope your pregnancy test prove you wrong!
> 
> Hoping- HANG in there and look at the physiological things going on for the achey legs and hips. Your ligaments are changing and preparing for a baby. The cramping is a happy Uterus also preparing. Classic signs of pregnancy are AF signs. Also, YOU having hormonal changes and your body is adjusting to the HCG that keeps doubling and tripling causing such emotional roller coaster!
> 
> MAS-I want to see your test! I'm a POAS addict and love obsessing over them! LOL!
> 
> AFM- I said I wasn't going to POAS when I got home and well..... I did! LOL! And it is so super faint. So the good news is, I will be able to tell if it becomes positive again so I'm glad I tested it out. I'm sure I may have to squint at it in the morning. I'll be 8dpo in the morning so it is too early to see a positive. I'll try to test once tomorrow but those stupid test do some telepathic like talking shit to me, "pee on me!" Isn't that border line schitzo when your delusional and hallucinating? LOL!

LOL, me too! Seriously, imagine having over 100 tests! I almost want my doggie to pee on one!


----------



## italianqtpie

at least the colors in my chart are pretty&#9829;


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Jeo- Thank God the witch is gone so you can get to business!
> 
> Bree- Hope your pregnancy test prove you wrong!
> 
> Hoping- HANG in there and look at the physiological things going on for the achey legs and hips. Your ligaments are changing and preparing for a baby. The cramping is a happy Uterus also preparing. Classic signs of pregnancy are AF signs. Also, YOU having hormonal changes and your body is adjusting to the HCG that keeps doubling and tripling causing such emotional roller coaster!
> 
> MAS-I want to see your test! I'm a POAS addict and love obsessing over them! LOL!
> 
> AFM- I said I wasn't going to POAS when I got home and well..... I did! LOL! And it is so super faint. So the good news is, I will be able to tell if it becomes positive again so I'm glad I tested it out. I'm sure I may have to squint at it in the morning. I'll be 8dpo in the morning so it is too early to see a positive. I'll try to test once tomorrow but those stupid test do some telepathic like talking shit to me, "pee on me!" Isn't that border line schitzo when your delusional and hallucinating? LOL!

those tests are nasty huh?? they have the ability to scream at you when you aren't even in the room!!! 

and thanks for the positive words of advice....they make me feel a little better :blush:


----------



## hoping4girl

OH dog pee on a stick would rock!!!! think you can swing that??


----------



## Mas1118

Bree, you are tooooo funny!:rofl: that would be awesome!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm loosing my patience today! I'm seriously thinking about throwing my phone in the toilet because it won't stop ringing so I can come on BNB! LMAO! But if I throw it in the toilet I can't get on during the day so I suppose I'll keeping the ringing MF'er!

Anyways, my MIL called and wanted details so the cat is out of the bag of what we did. A girl at my office leaked out what we did! REGARDING the IUI. So... I'm way under pressure now and that is why I didn't want everyone and their momma knowing because the dreaded question, "Are you pregnant is coming ALREADY!" Lord help me! 

I don't mind it coming from yall because I can go into detail and yall understand and yall are imaginary computer PEOPLE! LMAO! I'm so going psycho at the moment!

Let me take a breather after the hellacious day I had!

Bree- I SO WANT YOU TO HAVE YOUR DOG PEE ON IT AND POST IT! LMAO!


----------



## Mas1118

I poas when I got home too, I'm just seeing things. After a while again I thought I seen a faint line but not sure and it is nothing I can capture with a camera. I'm going to do fmu again in the morning but if I get up to pee at 3 I will collect it then. I'm still only 9 dpo so prob need to wait but I like to poas! Obsessing over them takes my mind off the TWW. If I can get a pic I'll post it. I am so bloated today, I look preggers! I'm also constipated but that is not unusual.
Hoping, I hope you are keeping hope! It will stick! It will stick! It will stick!
Bree, poas already, lol. And your dog too if it helps!
Angel- keep poas til it turns pink again!
Geo- your time to BD and poas it coming soon!


----------



## Mas1118

And AC, dont give up yet! It's still early and almost your turn to poas too!

Let's be pregnant!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> Let's be pregnant!

Yes, let's!


----------



## italianqtpie

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0011.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









n1149058075_30273306_9553.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3









db295623fc0f4e1a82bea4a2f3f40e25_7 (1).jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel baby

LOVE the Christmas Tree! I'm going to put mine up this weekend! Good pics of the animals!


----------



## AC1987

italianqtpie said:


> :kiss:

those pics are adorable!! :)


----------



## AC1987

So I have a q... I dunno if anyone will have the answer here or if I will hafta post it somewhere else.. but I'm at 3dpo according to FF and usually after I ov I'm pretty much dry until AF only today I'm wet again.. like sticky. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## Angel baby

AC- Everyone is so different with that so I'll tell you what I do after O. Usually around 3dpo I get a white lotion like thin sticky CM and I usually have alot until about 1-2 days before AF. I usually tells me that I ovulated. But now some people have a increase CM because a plug is forming in the cervix. So it's hard to say. I usually have alot but this month I'm having an abundance the past 2 days. Some are completely dry after ovulation. At times I wish I was dry but then again I'm glad because it confirms oulation for me. It always starts at 3dpo for me so it's funny because it's right on target monthly.


----------



## Angel baby

I keep lifting my BB's and they are not HEAVY! WTH!?! I'M 3 WEEKS PREGNANT DAMMIT! Wait a minute, they hurt, (I just squeezed them super hard)


----------



## italianqtpie

AC1987 said:


> So I have a q... I dunno if anyone will have the answer here or if I will hafta post it somewhere else.. but I'm at 3dpo according to FF and usually after I ov I'm pretty much dry until AF only today I'm wet again.. like sticky. Anyone know what that means?

I wish I knew. I've been extra "wet" this month. Last night and tonight, i've had a little bit of ewcm/watery along with my creamy. So I keep checking for AF!



Angel baby said:


> AC- Everyone is so different with that so I'll tell you what I do after O. Usually around 3dpo I get a white lotion like thin sticky CM and I usually have alot until about 1-2 days before AF. I usually tells me that I ovulated. But now some people have a increase CM because a plug is forming in the cervix. So it's hard to say. I usually have alot but this month I'm having an abundance the past 2 days. Some are completely dry after ovulation. At times I wish I was dry but then again I'm glad because it confirms oulation for me. It always starts at 3dpo for me so it's funny because it's right on target monthly.

You're so knowledgeable!


----------



## italianqtpie

okay. going to take a hot bath, stick my fingers up my cooch and pee on another stick. I'll be back!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I keep lifting my BB's and they are not HEAVY! WTH!?! I'M 3 WEEKS PREGNANT DAMMIT! Wait a minute, they hurt, (I just squeezed them super hard)

I'm still making mine bounce when I go down the stairs to make sure they hurt. they didn't hurt at all this morning, but tonight they have been a little achy. not much tho. :cry: a little more cramping tonight too. :cry: i'm gonna just sit here and not do anything for the rest of the day. I can't take losing another one... :cry:


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> okay. going to take a hot bath, stick my fingers up my cooch and pee on another stick. I'll be back!

LOL this made me smile!!! and laugh!! I can jsut picuture it! or maybe its wrong that I did and I shouldn't :winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> okay. going to take a hot bath, stick my fingers up my cooch and pee on another stick. I'll be back!

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I keep lifting my BB's and they are not HEAVY! WTH!?! I'M 3 WEEKS PREGNANT DAMMIT! Wait a minute, they hurt, (I just squeezed them super hard)
> 
> I'm still making mine bounce when I go down the stairs to make sure they hurt. they didn't hurt at all this morning, but tonight they have been a little achy. not much tho. :cry: a little more cramping tonight too. :cry: i'm gonna just sit here and not do anything for the rest of the day. I can't take losing another one... :cry:Click to expand...

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::comp::flasher:](*,)[-o&lt;[-X\\:D/:mrgreen::holly::holly::xmas1::xmas3::xmas6::xmas8::xmas23:


----------



## Mas1118

Mas1118 said:


> We make goat cheddar too! It has a nice aged bite to it, you should try it sometime- very healthy for you and good for those who are lactose intolerant. Anyway, I'm not in sales and marketing-so I should just shut up! Lol.
> I keep checking that test cause every one in a while I see a faint shadow of a line:blush:, I know-I must be pregnant! Haha:haha: I'm :wacko:!




italianqtpie said:


> okay. going to take a hot bath, stick my fingers up my cooch and pee on another stick. I'll be back!

:haha:Tooooo funny! Hope it all goes well!:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Bree, I meant to ask you how your grandmother is?


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Bree, I meant to ask you how your grandmother is?

^ yeah how is she?


----------



## jeoestreich

I hate waiting. This whole waiting to ovulate suck and then the whole TWW sucks. I just want my baby already. UGH.....


----------



## hoping4girl

jeoestreich said:


> I hate waiting. This whole waiting to ovulate suck and then the whole TWW sucks. I just want my baby already. UGH.....

:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I hate waiting. This whole waiting to ovulate suck and then the whole TWW sucks. I just want my baby already. UGH.....

It all totally sucks! I woke up to eat some salad just now with some jalopena ranch dressing that was real good! However, I think I'm getting heart burn! Hahaha!


----------



## jeoestreich

Heartburn sucks. I had it super bad over the last three weeks. It is finally getting better now.


----------



## AC1987

I always seem to get heartburn in my tww :( ugghhh I want a bfp SOO badly!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Bree, I meant to ask you how your grandmother is?




hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Bree, I meant to ask you how your grandmother is?
> 
> ^ yeah how is she?Click to expand...

Thanks for asking! she's doing a bit better. She's back to being a bossy italian grandma with a heart of gold :kiss: Here's a pic of us at her 84th birthday in August :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







319812_2282963350757_1149058075_32717582_5014614_n.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## italianqtpie

AC1987 said:


> I always seem to get heartburn in my tww :( ugghhh I want a bfp SOO badly!!

me, too :cry: Hang in there, girlie. You still have lots of days of hope ahead :kiss:


----------



## AC1987

italianqtpie said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I always seem to get heartburn in my tww :( ugghhh I want a bfp SOO badly!!
> 
> me, too :cry: Hang in there, girlie. You still have lots of days of hope ahead :kiss:Click to expand...

Alot of days... alot of waiting :haha: I need to start a hobby that doesn't involve obsessing over myself


----------



## italianqtpie

AC1987 said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I always seem to get heartburn in my tww :( ugghhh I want a bfp SOO badly!!
> 
> me, too :cry: Hang in there, girlie. You still have lots of days of hope ahead :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of days... alot of waiting :haha: I need to start a hobby that doesn't involve obsessing over myselfClick to expand...

my hobbies this month were........SHOPPING! For myself! :blush:

I have three deliveries coming tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Mas1118

My newest hobby is called POAS and it isn't really obsessing over your self but obsessing over what's in your pee!
Glad your gram is doing better! Bossy is a good sign!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> My newest hobby is called POAS and it isn't really obsessing over your self but obsessing over what's in your pee!
> Glad your gram is doing better! Bossy is a good sign!

how's your PEE??? :)


----------



## Mas1118

Not showing what I want yet! I'm gonna try again tomorrow;)


----------



## Angel baby

Bree I love the family pic and glad she is doing much better!

My line is still there but so very very faint! Lol! I stil have a little heartburn but I did it to myself eating spaghetti and salad with that jalapeño ranch dressing! I need to go Christmas shopping but I suppose I'll do that this weekend!

Im finally 3 weeks pregnant! Lol!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Bree I love the family pic and glad she is doing much better!
> 
> My line is still there but so very very faint! Lol! I stil have a little heartburn but I did it to myself eating spaghetti and salad with that jalapeño ranch dressing! I need to go Christmas shopping but I suppose I'll do that this weekend!
> 
> Im finally 3 weeks pregnant! Lol!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> Not showing what I want yet! I'm gonna try again tomorrow;)

atta girl!


----------



## Angel baby

Here's my pic for today! Hope that line doesn't disappear now that I'm 8dpo! [-o&lt;


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- When you get that test, which hopefully will be today, test with fmu so you will have the most concentrated urine.

But then again, I noticed with these cheap test I'm taking my lines are darker with my afternoon urine. Anyways... So whatever you decide! LMAO!

I'm really having some cramping, last night and this morning. Hope the witch isn't on the way.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Hoping- When you get that test, which hopefully will be today, test with fmu so you will have the most concentrated urine.
> 
> But then again, I noticed with these cheap test I'm taking my lines are darker with my afternoon urine. Anyways... So whatever you decide! LMAO!
> 
> I'm really having some cramping, last night and this morning. Hope the witch isn't on the way.

I will try my hardest to wait!! LOL not sure I can! This morning and last night had some cramping..not a lot it just feels like someone is pinching me on the left side of my oooterus. then it quits for a while....then it comes back. I know its normal...but I don't know if its normal for ME right now. *sigh* I'm so sorry ladies you have to put up with me being such a downer!!! I hate that!!! thanks so much for all the prayers and thoughts, I'm hoping for a miracle!!

Bree~how's your spotting?? 

Angel~I will do a no witch dance for you!!! no witchipoo! :xmas12:

Mas~you should wait two days...that way things can get built up more, better +!!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hoping- When you get that test, which hopefully will be today, test with fmu so you will have the most concentrated urine.
> 
> But then again, I noticed with these cheap test I'm taking my lines are darker with my afternoon urine. Anyways... So whatever you decide! LMAO!
> 
> I'm really having some cramping, last night and this morning. Hope the witch isn't on the way.
> 
> I will try my hardest to wait!! LOL not sure I can! This morning and last night had some cramping..not a lot it just feels like someone is pinching me on the left side of my oooterus. then it quits for a while....then it comes back. I know its normal...but I don't know if its normal for ME right now. *sigh* I'm so sorry ladies you have to put up with me being such a downer!!! I hate that!!! thanks so much for all the prayers and thoughts, I'm hoping for a miracle!!
> 
> Bree~how's your spotting??
> 
> Angel~I will do a no witch dance for you!!! no witchipoo! :xmas12:
> 
> Mas~you should wait two days...that way things can get built up more, better +!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Don't listen to me about the HCG build up because I've talked myself that afternoon urine is better! LOL! So I don't know what would be best! LOL! See my test and how my FMU is lighter test then my afternoon urine? LOL! Anyways, I put a dollar tree test in there for you too so you have two!

AND PLEASE DO THE WITCHIPOO DANCE FOR ME! I've been reading and googling up ovidrel 250 trigger and I'm 9days past trigger so I seen alot negative by now! I SO HOPE THIS IS A GOOD SIGN! It's gotta be less than 20 though, as light as it is! It's really going to be nerve racking for me today because by 10 days past trigger it should be out! 1 more day and PLEASE LINE STILL BE THERE! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hoping- When you get that test, which hopefully will be today, test with fmu so you will have the most concentrated urine.
> 
> But then again, I noticed with these cheap test I'm taking my lines are darker with my afternoon urine. Anyways... So whatever you decide! LMAO!
> 
> I'm really having some cramping, last night and this morning. Hope the witch isn't on the way.
> 
> I will try my hardest to wait!! LOL not sure I can! This morning and last night had some cramping..not a lot it just feels like someone is pinching me on the left side of my oooterus. then it quits for a while....then it comes back. I know its normal...but I don't know if its normal for ME right now. *sigh* I'm so sorry ladies you have to put up with me being such a downer!!! I hate that!!! thanks so much for all the prayers and thoughts, I'm hoping for a miracle!!
> 
> Bree~how's your spotting??
> 
> Angel~I will do a no witch dance for you!!! no witchipoo! :xmas12:
> 
> Mas~you should wait two days...that way things can get built up more, better +!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to me about the HCG build up because I've talked myself that afternoon urine is better! LOL! So I don't know what would be best! LOL! See my test and how my FMU is lighter test then my afternoon urine? LOL! Anyways, I put a dollar tree test in there for you too so you have two!
> 
> AND PLEASE DO THE WITCHIPOO DANCE FOR ME! I've been reading and googling up ovidrel 250 trigger and I'm 9days past trigger so I seen alot negative by now! I SO HOPE THIS IS A GOOD SIGN! It's gotta be less than 20 though, as light as it is! It's really going to be nerve racking for me today because by 10 days past trigger it should be out! 1 more day and PLEASE LINE STILL BE THERE! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

lol thanks!!! i don't have a dollar tree here, I don't think anyway (it might be in the next town over I don't remember seeing it tho!) so if I want cheap tests I have to buy them online. 
and I will do the dance! right after I go poo.... :haha:
stay little line! stay!!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hoping- When you get that test, which hopefully will be today, test with fmu so you will have the most concentrated urine.
> 
> But then again, I noticed with these cheap test I'm taking my lines are darker with my afternoon urine. Anyways... So whatever you decide! LMAO!
> 
> I'm really having some cramping, last night and this morning. Hope the witch isn't on the way.
> 
> I will try my hardest to wait!! LOL not sure I can! This morning and last night had some cramping..not a lot it just feels like someone is pinching me on the left side of my oooterus. then it quits for a while....then it comes back. I know its normal...but I don't know if its normal for ME right now. *sigh* I'm so sorry ladies you have to put up with me being such a downer!!! I hate that!!! thanks so much for all the prayers and thoughts, I'm hoping for a miracle!!
> 
> Bree~how's your spotting??
> 
> Angel~I will do a no witch dance for you!!! no witchipoo! :xmas12:
> 
> Mas~you should wait two days...that way things can get built up more, better +!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to me about the HCG build up because I've talked myself that afternoon urine is better! LOL! So I don't know what would be best! LOL! See my test and how my FMU is lighter test then my afternoon urine? LOL! Anyways, I put a dollar tree test in there for you too so you have two!
> 
> AND PLEASE DO THE WITCHIPOO DANCE FOR ME! I've been reading and googling up ovidrel 250 trigger and I'm 9days past trigger so I seen alot negative by now! I SO HOPE THIS IS A GOOD SIGN! It's gotta be less than 20 though, as light as it is! It's really going to be nerve racking for me today because by 10 days past trigger it should be out! 1 more day and PLEASE LINE STILL BE THERE! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanks!!! i don't have a dollar tree here, I don't think anyway (it might be in the next town over I don't remember seeing it tho!) so if I want cheap tests I have to buy them online.
> and I will do the dance! right after I go poo.... :haha:
> stay little line! stay!!!Click to expand...

Speaking of poo, I've been having alot of poo lately! lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hoping- When you get that test, which hopefully will be today, test with fmu so you will have the most concentrated urine.
> 
> But then again, I noticed with these cheap test I'm taking my lines are darker with my afternoon urine. Anyways... So whatever you decide! LMAO!
> 
> I'm really having some cramping, last night and this morning. Hope the witch isn't on the way.
> 
> I will try my hardest to wait!! LOL not sure I can! This morning and last night had some cramping..not a lot it just feels like someone is pinching me on the left side of my oooterus. then it quits for a while....then it comes back. I know its normal...but I don't know if its normal for ME right now. *sigh* I'm so sorry ladies you have to put up with me being such a downer!!! I hate that!!! thanks so much for all the prayers and thoughts, I'm hoping for a miracle!!
> 
> Bree~how's your spotting??
> 
> Angel~I will do a no witch dance for you!!! no witchipoo! :xmas12:
> 
> Mas~you should wait two days...that way things can get built up more, better +!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't listen to me about the HCG build up because I've talked myself that afternoon urine is better! LOL! So I don't know what would be best! LOL! See my test and how my FMU is lighter test then my afternoon urine? LOL! Anyways, I put a dollar tree test in there for you too so you have two!
> 
> AND PLEASE DO THE WITCHIPOO DANCE FOR ME! I've been reading and googling up ovidrel 250 trigger and I'm 9days past trigger so I seen alot negative by now! I SO HOPE THIS IS A GOOD SIGN! It's gotta be less than 20 though, as light as it is! It's really going to be nerve racking for me today because by 10 days past trigger it should be out! 1 more day and PLEASE LINE STILL BE THERE! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanks!!! i don't have a dollar tree here, I don't think anyway (it might be in the next town over I don't remember seeing it tho!) so if I want cheap tests I have to buy them online.
> and I will do the dance! right after I go poo.... :haha:
> stay little line! stay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of poo, I've been having alot of poo lately! lol!Click to expand...

LOTSOPOO!! that is a big pregnancy symptom right?? LOTSOPOO or NOPOO! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

You been real gassy lately then normal?? That's been my biggest deal this past week! WOWY! I been having cramping too so I hope it's not AF and I hope it's a sweet little baby pissing my uterus off! LOL! I hope the sweet little baby wins over the uterus! Yes, I'm quacky and nervous! I need to get my ass on the road


----------



## Angel baby

It's really sad when the guy at the gas station tells you your late for work and he had a fresh pot of coffee ready for me at 8am.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> It's really sad when the guy at the gas station tells you your late for work and he had a fresh pot of coffee ready for me at 8am.

bahahahaha!!! you have a stalker!!!:haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

OK so...I figure every time I poo and don't get any red on the TP is a good sign...I actually got that "lotion" cm you guys talk about..I never get that...and it was white!!! mine is always yellow! so...thats a good sign!!! OH and my temp was still up this morning. I'm not sure why I worry so much...but I feel like if I get excited I'll jinx it!!! :( isn't that sad?? Ok, thats my good news for the day!! bad news: still cramping


----------



## Angel baby

Well my MIL emailed me the top 10 list of baby names! Wth?!? I'm already under pressure! Geez!

My symptoms today- lots white cm, nausea but probably due to nerves and coffee, light headedness probably due to nausea that's from the nerves, lol! Cramping, pinching like. no sore BBs. My cervix is high, medium and closed (yup, had my fingers up there this morning! Lmao!) and I think that's about it. Oh very, very gassy past few days. But I been eating some harsh stuff so I'm sure that doesn't count. Heartburn is gone. Dry mouth but that's from nausea and me wanting to throw up the coffee. Lol!


----------



## italianqtpie

Running in ........Good thoughts for all of you guys!!

Not sure how a simple party at my house tomorrow, has now turned into a Gala! I swear, I was born this wayyyyyyy!!


----------



## hoping4girl

maybe you should have laid off the coffee angel!!!! 
come throw me a party bree!! not sure why i need one, but i'll think of a reason ;)
mail is almost here!! i was just gonna go pee and head into the big town but thought I would wait to see if it was here!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OK, so I didn't get the tests in the mail today but I did have to go to walgreens and get my youngest some claritan, so I got some tests :blush: The line is just as dark as the control line, which is good! but the other tests have been sitting so long they have darkened I think...I do think the test I took today is darker than the one I took Monday night, but I'm that nutty that I wanted it to be a super dark test line and a lighter test line. Oh and whoever put the test together looks slightly to the right...the lines are off center. :winkwink: the things that bug me!!! lol:haha: what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4188.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Angel baby

Definately darker and prettier!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Makes me want to go buy a FRER! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Definately darker and prettier!!!!!!

ah u think so??? I'm feeling much better now!!! :) 
I know I didn't buy them cheap Bree, but thanks for the advice!!! :happydance: actually, there were three in there and they were 13, so not toooo bad right?? :dohh:DH is going to shoot me when he get home tho...well...he would if he had guns that were put together!! LOL :haha:
and it was COLD out there today!!! not goign back out there! the wind is howling!!!! brrr!!!!:xmas8::xmas12::xmas5:


----------



## Angel baby

Well I broke down and took a FRER and it's soooo super light. I think my second line is going bye bye! Dollar stores must be more sensitive. I think I'll test tomorrow AM with my dollar test and my last 2 FRERs over the weekend and I'm due at 8am Monday morning for a BETA.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah the three tests to get you thru the weekend!! but maybe its not a faint line goingaway...maybe its a faint line showing up!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Yay hoping4girl! Your line is getting darker that is a good thing.

Angel~I will not a no witch dance for you also.

Bree~Sounds like what I do. When I mean to throw a party for a few people it always turns out to me more.

I am on CD5 now. Ugh...


----------



## AC1987

Hoping4girl when was it when you got your first positive pg test? How many dpo were you?


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> Hoping4girl when was it when you got your first positive pg test? How many dpo were you?

I was 13. I think. I could have O'd earlier, but not sure, I didn't temp, just did cm and opks. and my cm and opks said positive at two totally different times!!! LOL that toptest is the first test I took.

J~when do you normally O?


----------



## jeoestreich

I will probably O either next Wednesday or Thursday. Last month I O'ed CD13.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Well I broke down and took a FRER and it's soooo super light. I think my second line is going bye bye! Dollar stores must be more sensitive. I think I'll test tomorrow AM with my dollar test and my last 2 FRERs over the weekend and *I'm due at 8am Monday morning for a BETA*.

:happydance:



jeoestreich said:


> Yay hoping4girl! Your line is getting darker that is a good thing.
> 
> Angel~I will not a no witch dance for you also.
> 
> Bree~Sounds like what I do. When I mean to throw a party for a few people it always turns out to me more.
> 
> I am on CD5 now. Ugh...

it's fun, but maddening! I feel like i'm on drugs. I haven't sat down but 10 minutes all day!


----------



## jeoestreich

Maddening but fun. Usually we just say we are throwing a party and have an open door policy. LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

you don't have too much longer to wait J! honestly I was much better waiting for O than I was waiting for AF. 
Much better mood for me today!!! I have my christmas music on and cleaning a bit...now sitting!!! and still listening to christmas music! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I hate Christmas music. It probably comes from the years I have worked retail and I had to listen to the same loop of Christmas songs over and over and over again.


----------



## AC1987

I'm picky with my christmas music... and I get sick of it really fast :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I Love it!!!! I'm listening to straight no chaser right now....I LOVE THEM!! :):):)


----------



## hoping4girl

my dad and I used to sing christmas songs every year. He would play the guitar and we would sing together. he can't play anymore since he had his stroke, but I go to the vets home where he is and sing for the residents..... I love it!!! probably can't this year tho....I'll end up bawling if these damn hormones keep attacking me!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I love Christmas! It is my favorite holiday. I have already spent too much, especially on my DS! He is sooooo spoiled


----------



## Mas1118

:xmas7::xmas9::xmas8::xmas16: we got snow the other day so it looks more xmasy outside! Were going to get our tree on Sat, going to cut our own!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh we can cut our own down here too if we wanted too!!! but i think my youngest has some allergies with real trees, so we just have fake ones. but I'll be decorating our trees outside this year!!! I think we will start getting our stuff out this weekend too....I'm in a much better happier christmasy mood now :)


----------



## jeoestreich

We don't usually decorate for Christmas. My hubby mention something about doing it and I told go right ahead. Well, he hasn't mention anything about it anymore. I do not have the time or energy to decorate. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







cheerleader1.gif
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> :flower:

thats cute :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

This feels like such a long wait at the moment... I'm not even anxious about waiting for AF its about waiting to take a hpt :haha: and I know theres no way I can at the moment as its so early... but oooohhhh how I want to!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Ladies!!

Well, its taken me two days, but I've read this ENTIRE thread. I think my office think's I'm crazy (well, I guess I am, but that's besides the point :wako: ) coz I've pretty much been pissing myself laughing the entire time. Wait. Pissing myself while laughing! That must mean I'm pg, right?! Hehe. Except I haven't ovulated yet. Soon though!!

May I join you all? I live in Johannesburg, South Africa, and this is our second month TTC. I was definately preggo last month. Except that I clearly wasn't. But I convinced myself I was. I just love the way you all can take the piss out of the symptom spotting us crazies do. If everything goes to plan, I'll test on 22 December. Would be the best gift to give to my parents for Christmas!!

@Hoping - YAY!!! That little bean is totally going to stick, I just know it! Those lines look FABULOUS!

@Angel - How's that stalker treating u? :D 

And to everyone else, Thanks for making my day, 2 days in a row :D


----------



## italianqtpie

plastikpony said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Well, its taken me two days, but I've read this ENTIRE thread. I think my office think's I'm crazy (well, I guess I am, but that's besides the point :wako: ) coz I've pretty much been pissing myself laughing the entire time. Wait. Pissing myself while laughing! That must mean I'm pg, right?! Hehe. Except I haven't ovulated yet. Soon though!!
> 
> May I join you all? I live in Johannesburg, South Africa, and this is our second month TTC. I was definately preggo last month. Except that I clearly wasn't. But I convinced myself I was. I just love the way you all can take the piss out of the symptom spotting us crazies do. If everything goes to plan, I'll test on 22 December. Would be the best gift to give to my parents for Christmas!!
> 
> @Hoping - YAY!!! That little bean is totally going to stick, I just know it! Those lines look FABULOUS!
> 
> @Angel - How's that stalker treating u? :D
> 
> And to everyone else, Thanks for making my day, 2 days in a row :D

:xmas8: Welcome!


----------



## italianqtpie

okayyyyyyyyy! Today I am spotting and have THE AF cramps and my temps are in the tank. So, i am going to drink my ass off today at my party!:wine::saywhat:

I am going to go to the gym now, and then stop by and get my new supplements at the health food store. Wheat Grass, Royal Jelly and Coq10. I have already received 2-3 extra days from Vitex on my LP, so I will continue the natural route for a few months and then seek help from a FS.

I, too will be testing around Christmas day as well.:thumbup:

I'm surprisingly okay


----------



## plastikpony

Good on you Bree!!

Have a massive party! :drunk: Go big or go home, as my DH always says!

This is my first month temping. I'm doing it pretty much just so I have SOMETHING to do while I can't POAS :haha: Also, I'm doing it in secret so my DH doesn't think I've completely LOST IT (even though I have) :dohh: So now I sneak downstairs in the morning and stick a thermometer up my hoohoo (yes yes, I know. STOP!) :xmas13:


----------



## Mas1118

Oh Bree:hugs:
I hope you have fun at your party though! Have a few drinks for me too!
We have my OH xmas dinner for his work tonight and I'm gonna eat my face off and maybe one glass of winen but ill be the DD tonight.
I have my beta tomorrow and I am so super worried it is going to be negative:( I just want this sooooo bad, just like all of you do. Please, please, please!
My gums bleed terribly this morning when I brushed which is unusual though.


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome PlasticPony, good luck!


----------



## Angel baby

plastikpony said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Well, its taken me two days, but I've read this ENTIRE thread. I think my office think's I'm crazy (well, I guess I am, but that's besides the point :wako: ) coz I've pretty much been pissing myself laughing the entire time. Wait. Pissing myself while laughing! That must mean I'm pg, right?! Hehe. Except I haven't ovulated yet. Soon though!!
> 
> May I join you all? I live in Johannesburg, South Africa, and this is our second month TTC. I was definately preggo last month. Except that I clearly wasn't. But I convinced myself I was. I just love the way you all can take the piss out of the symptom spotting us crazies do. If everything goes to plan, I'll test on 22 December. Would be the best gift to give to my parents for Christmas!!
> 
> @Hoping - YAY!!! That little bean is totally going to stick, I just know it! Those lines look FABULOUS!
> 
> @Angel - How's that stalker treating u? :D
> 
> And to everyone else, Thanks for making my day, 2 days in a row :D

:xmas3::xmas3: Ive been wanting to use that christmas waving hand since I seen it yesterday! LMAO!

Welcome and so glad this thread is entertaining, lord knows it helps me to get by the massive dreadful TWW! Oh hell... the whole dreadful cycle to imaginary positives on HPTs! My stalker will be suprised again this morning because I'm not goiong to be there at 8 for coffee. I'm going to wait till 9am. LMAO!


----------



## Angel baby

Ladies, I had to catch up on the thread because my DH was feeling neglected but we sat and talked about the testing the trigger out and how nervous I was the line was going to be gone and etc... How my mother in law is sending me top 10 baby names and makes me even more nervous and upsetting when I get a BFN because she thinks it's a done deal even though I told her it will more than likely be NEGATIVE! Anywho.... *sigh*

So I tested again and the line was faint DH looked at it at first and didn't see it but we were in the dark with TV on and had my phone light on it. So when he got up he said he most definately seen it then. So I took a picture and you barely could see it on the pic but I'll post it anyways. I can't express enough how much I want that line to get darker from here on out. I have positive feelings that this is it one minute and the next minute I'm preparing for next cycle etc...

Jeo- I'm coming over to your house to get you in the Christmas Spirit (not that I am exactly) BUT... I WILL PUT A TREE UP! You can't be a total scrooge, be a half scrooge like me! :haha:

Bree- I'd love to go to your party... Will there be alcohol??? I need lots! Prefer Patron if that's possible, total shots! lol! I'm glad you haven't started yet and maybe the spotting is spotting like Hopings. Have you tested again?

Mas- You still testing and getting any positives. I'm really bummed and excited at the same time. I think I would have been better if I lost the line a 6 days past trigger but intense because it's still there! AND I know it's got to be the trigger. 9 dpo and 10 days past trigger!

I guess Midge fell off the planet, wonder if she got a BFP???!!!! Anywho, here's my test. I'm seriously thinking of playing dominoes with my HPT's. :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

I can see lines on ALL of them Angel!!! Crossing all the crossables that it starts getting darker! If not, just go and get that red pen and MAKE it darker!!

I just can't wait to O now! Poor DH doesn't know what's in store for him!! :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## AC1987

I can ALMOST see the line Angel! :D :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

plastikpony said:


> I can see lines on ALL of them Angel!!! Crossing all the crossables that it starts getting darker! If not, just go and get that red pen and MAKE it darker!!
> 
> I just can't wait to O now! Poor DH doesn't know what's in store for him!! :sex: :sex: :sex:

I did that last month! :xmas13::xmas13: I told hoping we could live in denial! LMAO!

Yea, I been keeping alot of it to myself with DH so I wouldn't drive him crazy but I let it all out last night! Poor thing!


----------



## Angel baby

AC1987 said:


> I can ALMOST see the line Angel! :D :happydance:

Yea, it's really hard to see it. I can see it in person, I can see it real well on my phone pic but when I load it on here it's barely visable. 

I took another just of that one so, I'm going to see if it takes better with one pic.


----------



## Angel baby

well it looks a little blurry, I give up! LOL!


----------



## AC1987

Ohhhh I saw it that time :happydance: yaayy we could have two bfpers in this thread now!!!


----------



## Angel baby

*ALERT*

MY BB's are a little tender and I didn't even have to pinch them really hard or run up the 2 stairs on my porch! LMAO!


----------



## hoping4girl

alright ladies slow down!!!! i can't read that fast!! :coffee:
:hugs::hugs::hugs: Bree!!! look toward next month, see the light I swear its there somewhere, and drink lots for me!!!! I mean lots this week would have been so much easier with rum!!! I know, signs of an alcoholic....but I think if I see the signs I'm not in denial right??? bahahaha!!! 
AC~pee on an opk!!! it doesn't make the urge to go away but at least you get to pee on something :winkwink:
Angel~I see your line!!!! I pray it stays!!!! :thumbup: and I will join you at Jeo's to decorate :xmas9: cuz christmas lights make everyone feel happier!!! and if they don't they damn well should!!! :xmas13: and congrats on hurty boobs!!!! :holly: <-- just for u :xmas4:
Pony~WELCOME!!! :xmas3: we try so hard to laugh at what stresses us out...if we don't then holy balls it makes things way harder!!!! :xmas21: <-- hehe i like that dude

Today: stay away from my house. I have gas. Its not pretty. Its loud and thankfully I'm under a blanket so I don't have to smell it :xmas17::xmas1: I ate too many carbs last night, bad for me I'm almost diabetic. :toothpick: but boy all those noodles were yummy at the time!!!! and they just made me bloated and now gassy!! :sick: mood is still good today :happydance: I hope you don't have to put up with me depressed anymore!!! Its not a good state, and not good for anyone else!! :dohh: i'm so dumb sometimes!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH and pony....you remind me of my little ponies which totally puts me in a super mood...i love my little ponies!!! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

:xmas17::xmas1:


----------



## Angel baby

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah, i'm pretending its not me....the dogs are nasty thismorning!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- Look at these prices my clinic charges. Do you think I'm crazy to keep paying this when I know I feel like they are over charging? Now granted I can call and demand any blood work and they will do it and be included. Or demand a sonogram and they do it and is covered in the price but I can't understand for the life of me why Timed IUI, Clomid IUI, and FSH IUI are diffent prices when it's the same procedure and meds not included! Geez!

Unless the FSH IUI injections there is extra blood work or something but I just don't see it costing that much. The Semen Analysis and prep is done in all 3. Anywho.. Take a look. My insurance doesn't cover any of this.

I'm really wanting to do the FSH maybe in Jan. If I go to another FS, they are going to charge another consult and then take a month to decide what is right with me, etc.... So I kinda feel stuck. Their outcomes are good though although MY OUTCOME IS SUCKING!

Timed IUI global discount
$900 (including sonograms and lab work / covers the patient up to the first pregnancy test) 

Clomid IUI global discount
$950 (including sonograms and lab work / medication not included / covers the patient up to the first pregnancy test) 

FSH Intrauterine Insemination
1 cycle - $1,815 (With Prepayment Discount)
(This includes the cost of semen analysis, sperm prep, and insemination. Also included are all sonograms and hormonal tests required for monitoring). Prescribed medication (FSH injections) are not included.


----------



## Angel baby

I PROMISE this is my last obsessive message this morning because I need to get my happy, worried ass to work. I know these pictures are no justice but I think it maybe a little darker compared to the past 2 days FMU. I just put my FMU together only. But take a look...


----------



## hoping4girl

AAHHH!!! I think it looks darker too!!!! fingers crossed and lots of prayers!! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

i am making red velvet cupcakes to lure DH into bed for some sexy time! Not sure it'll work since he just had the prep for his root canal done today. :dohh: Will post pics, even if they flop. Which they are bound to. I'm a horrible cook :D

Angel, I totally see it and I think it IS darker.


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I love to bake!!! I'm kinda good at it....I'm making the cupcakes for our friends wedding in February. :)


----------



## AC1987

mmmm I want red velvet cupcakes now!!! :)

errmm ok so I made a sweet potato pie yesterday and I tried it last night and it tasted like bacon to me :wacko: My dh thinks I've lost it.. though he did say there was something missing from it and complained about the strings :haha: So now I have a pie... that I think we wont eat. Cause I swear it tastes JUST like bacon.


----------



## plastikpony

i am making red velvet cupcakes to lure DH into bed for some sexy time! Not sure it'll work since he just had the prep for his root canal done today. :dohh: Will post pics, even if they flop. Which they are bound to. I'm a horrible cook :D

Angel, I totally see it and I think it IS darker.

Hmmm 
Hmm, fluffy and white?!?
 



Attached Files:







Fluffy.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angel baby

plastikpony said:


> i am making red velvet cupcakes to lure DH into bed for some sexy time! Not sure it'll work since he just had the prep for his root canal done today. :dohh: Will post pics, even if they flop. Which they are bound to. I'm a horrible cook :D
> 
> Angel, I totally see it and I think it IS darker.
> 
> Hmmm
> Hmm, fluffy and white?!?

I love red velvet!!!! 

Pic is funny! Looks like throw up in a bowl! Lmao! Send me some cup cakes!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

What the heck do u have in there?


----------



## AC1987

It looks like brown sugar, eggs and butter?


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Bree- I'd love to go to your party... Will there be alcohol??? I need lots! Prefer Patron if that's possible, total shots! lol! I'm glad you haven't started yet and maybe the spotting is spotting like Hopings. Have you tested again?
> 
> 
> View attachment 305582
> View attachment 305583

Will there be alcohol??? :haha::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

I mean...yes, there will be. I am making three GALLONS of Cranberry/Malibu and Pineapple juice with limes (Christmassssy)! plus wine. lots of wine!




Angel baby said:


> I PROMISE this is my last obsessive message this morning because I need to get my happy, worried ass to work. I know these pictures are no justice but I think it maybe a little darker compared to the past 2 days FMU. I just put my FMU together only. But take a look...
> 
> View attachment 305629

Babe. that IS darker. there is NO question. OMG. PRAYERS!


----------



## italianqtpie

I love Red Velvet! Love luring him for sexy time ;)

Hope the toots go away, hopin!! LOL

Mas, i am sending a TON of positive vibes and lots of prayers up north tonight. :hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Final Menu! I will take pics :)


Three Types of Fondue (2) cheese, (1) chocolate. Fresh bread, veggies and strawberries for dipping.
Spicy Asian Meatballs
Hot homemade spinach/artichoke dip 
Home made brownies and Cupcakes
Pumpkin Risotto topped with Goat Cheese

Other Assorted Munchies


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh I pooed bree si hopefulky theyare gonr for a while :) on my phone so I type bad sorry! And I want sone of your cranberry concoction!! That sounds super yummy!!


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Bree! I'm so nervous and worried. We are going to do an au natural month if this didn't work then idk. :shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

I will let you all know either way!
We have a xmas party tonight so I will try to enjoy and not worry too much


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> Thanks Bree! I'm so nervous and worried. We are going to do an au natural month if this didn't work then idk. :shrug:

I can't imagine!

I went and spent $100 on new supplements! I even got the wheat grass powder:-k


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bree! I'm so nervous and worried. We are going to do an au natural month if this didn't work then idk. :shrug:
> 
> I can't imagine!
> 
> I went and spent $100 on new supplements! I even got the wheat grass powder:-kClick to expand...

what does wheat grass powder do?

Ok, I have to tell you guy ssomething cuz if I call anyone in my family I bust into tears....
My oldest son was tested for the gifted and talented program at his school, and I just got an email saying he scored in teh 92nd percentile, and thats really high. and I BAWLED. :cry: BAWLED!!!! so i'm super happy :happydance: but crying :cry: LOL


----------



## AC1987

Awww thats great! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

HERE IT IS!!!! Thanks so much Angel!! I'm 2 1/2 weeks past O so looks pretty accurate to me!!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4190.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> HERE IT IS!!!! Thanks so much Angel!! I'm 2 1/2 weeks past O so looks pretty accurate to me!!! :thumbup:

 I love it!!! So perty! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Mas1118 said:


> I will let you all know either way!
> We have a xmas party tonight so I will try to enjoy and not worry too much

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow! Hope you have good news! I have everything crossed for you!! Blowing hcg dust your way!!!:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

I had 20.00 gift card to target and u know what I bought with it?!? 3 clearblue early digital results and target brand HPT early result! So I came home and did my afternoon poas, and peed on the target brand AND IT WAS BLUE DYE TESt! There is a line but the SOB dye ran! Blah anyways I took the digital, "hey, I have 4 of them" and it was a BIG FAT NOT PREGNANT! Stupid test and stupid unbaby makin machine! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I had 20.00 gift card to target and u know what I bought with it?!? 3 clearblue early digital results and target brand HPT early result! So I came home and did my afternoon poas, and peed on the target brand AND IT WAS BLUE DYE TESt! There is a line but the SOB dye ran! Blah anyways I took the digital, "hey, I have 4 of them" and it was a BIG FAT NOT PREGNANT! Stupid test and stupid unbaby makin machine! Lol!

um...my computer is telling me 'unbaby' isn't a word so you have to start saying 'baby' makin machine :winkwink: and you know better than to take a digi this early!!! :xmas21: <--man i really love that dude!! LOL
I was just sitting here.....passing gas....when I realized....I still have gas!:xmas17:


----------



## Angel baby

My machine is broke! Broke! Broke! I'll take my FRER tomorrow morning.

Gas x is a good med! Works wonders! Lol!!


----------



## hoping4girl

NO WAY!! DH will be home in a bit and i need something to keep him off me ;) we decided to lay off bding till we were sure baby was sticking....or for a couple weeks anyway...and we are both going nuts!!! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

:xmas9::xmas8::xmas10::xmas16::xmas6: 
Hello? anyone there? ECHO! 
boy....I must be the only one without a life :winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

I'm here. I took my FRER and can't decide if I see a line or not so I decided that if I couldn't tell or had to strain to see it that it must be negative. Anywho, I sat up late looking up other fertility clinics and emailed a couple of them regarding prices for FSH IUI and clomid iuis.

Mas- how did it go? I hope you have good news!!

I think I'm going to make us taco soup tonight and some kind of desert and get Christmas stuff up today. The dreaded grocery shopping.


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah...I had to tell myself that too in the past when I would take a test....If I have to squint and hold it in the sunlight just right and close one eye.....that was too much work!! 
We are having tacos tonight for supper!! I was gonna make a roast, but forgot to take it out of the freezer so its tomorrows supper. :) and DH brought all my xmas stuff inside last night so I'm decorating tonight...and making bird feeders w/ my youngest. and snowflakes :) should be a spectacular day!


----------



## AC1987

Hey everyone :)

aww I was hoping you'd get that bfp


----------



## Angel baby

I tested again with answer and ept and I'm pretty sure it's negative so my trigger is out. I'm thinking it's going to be a negative again this month. I'll still go in Monday for a BETA just in case but I seriously doubt it. I'm just going to talk to DH and see what he wants to do. Sit out a month or go again with stronger clomid dose or injectables with IUI. I'm feeling like just giving up so I don't know.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> I tested again with answer and ept and I'm pretty sure it's negative so my trigger is out. I'm thinking it's going to be a negative again this month. I'll still go in Monday for a BETA just in case but I seriously doubt it. I'm just going to talk to DH and see what he wants to do. Sit out a month or go again with stronger clomid dose or injectables with IUI. I'm feeling like just giving up so I don't know.

I know how you feel. at the end of last month I decided i was just going to give up too...but I didn't. I felt like I wasn't being true to myself. I KNOW you can do this, I know it is hard, we all know what you are going thru. Decide if giving up is worth the "what ifs" later on. what if...i just tried one more month? would that be the month?? it seems to have worked so far for me...so take some confidence in that when you feel like there isn't a chance. love u and I will pray hard for you (just so you guys know, I am NOT a prayer. God and I have issues. but, I have felt better praying this month, so I'm gonna keep doing it I think) :dust: to you! and think of it this way...you may not have even implanted yet!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I got a BFN today:( im hoping maybe it was too soon, it is only 12dpo. Im going to wait until Mon or Tues to test again if I don't get AF. I'm not even sure when I'm due because of the different drugs, i had a 33 day cycle on clomid every month but I wouldn't ovulate until cd18ish with a 15day luteal phase. so 15 days from o this month is Tuesday.


----------



## Angel baby

Mas1118 said:


> I got a BFN today:( im hoping maybe it was too soon, it is only 12dpo. Im going to wait until Mon or Tues to test again if I don't get AF. I'm not even sure when I'm due because of the different drugs, i had a 33 day cycle on clomid every month but I wouldn't ovulate until cd18ish with a 15day luteal phase. so 15 days from o this month is Tuesday.

Hate to hear that. Hopefully it is early. :hugs: Its so frustrating!


----------



## Angel baby

Thank-you hoping! Means alot! Keep praying! I've made my soup today, still havent touched the christmas stuff. I did tackle the grocery store in which I totally hate grocery shopping! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

I almost had to go to walmart today. almost. luckily i found glitter at staples.:xmas12:


----------



## italianqtpie

*Mas & Angel:* Still praying and hoping and crossing everything I have for you :hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Good Morning beautiful girls!

*Hopin'-* how ya feeling today, girlfriend? Ready for your doc appt this week?? :D

*Mas-* Thinking about you!

*Angel-* checking in on today's lines!

AFM, I'm up drinking my coffee and off to the gym! Then Sephora is calling my name :kiss:


----------



## Angel baby

My lines suck! I think I seen something but then I don't but I shouldn't have to squint and DH says that I'm just hoping to see a line and it's not there. So, it's not there! LOL!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> My lines suck! I think I seen something but then I don't but I shouldn't have to squint and DH says that I'm just hoping to see a line and it's not there. So, it's not there! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 306753

i have liney eyes. can you possibly take a more focused pic of where the line should be? I will tweak!


----------



## Angel baby

I think this is the best I can do. My IPHONE takes good pictures but when I post them on here, they don't look good anymore.


----------



## Angel baby

I think it's wishful thinking.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I think this is the best I can do. My IPHONE takes good pictures but when I post them on here, they don't look good anymore.
> 
> View attachment 306780

I have the same issue with my iphone. I am learning how to focus well with it, but when i post it's a fail!!! I think I see something, Angel!


----------



## italianqtpie

I just did an estimate on our 2011 taxes and it is *UGLY.*

Please bring mommy & daddy a little tax deduction in 2012:flower:


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> I just did an estimate on our 2011 taxes and it is *UGLY.*
> 
> Please bring mommy & daddy a little tax deduction in 2012:flower:

:haha::haha::haha:

My DH is watching Teen Mom. I think my family loves torturing me with that show! I hate it!


----------



## italianqtpie

wondering if i can get my doggie and 3 cats social security numbers by 12/31???


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> My DH is watching Teen Mom. I think my family loves torturing me with that show! I hate it!

I admit it. I watch it. Religiously. :blush:


----------



## Angel073

I thought I was the only one lol! I think I have looked up early prego symptoms a million times like something different is gonna show up too! I hate the 2 week wait I am right there with you! I hope you get your BFP! :)


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> wondering if i can get my doggie and 3 cats social security numbers by 12/31???

When you figure this out, let me know!!! Because I'm going to get my dog one and quickly purchase another! LOL!


----------



## Angel baby

Angel073 said:


> I thought I was the only one lol! I think I have looked up early prego symptoms a million times like something different is gonna show up too! I hate the 2 week wait I am right there with you! I hope you get your BFP! :)

Wheew! You threw me off! I seen Angel and I thought, wait I didn't post that! :haha: Oh yea, there is always prego symptoms. You just run up and down the stairs and sure enough the boobs will hurt! LOL! Lot's of luck to you!


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> My DH is watching Teen Mom. I think my family loves torturing me with that show! I hate it!
> 
> I admit it. I watch it. Religiously. :blush:Click to expand...

Shame on you! I just want to bonk these girls over the head! Maybe because it's like a re-run of my life and how stupid I was then! :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

Feeling pretty low today, its raining here, so all our snow is gone:( we got our tree yesterday, it looks beautiful though. Were gonna put up our lights today. No sign of AF. A lot of pains and twinges all over my abdomen, right from ribs down. And my pee smells weird. Anyway, I think were gonna have a consult with Dr and maybe do ivf. It's so expensive though and very invasive. We will prob just do this month natural. That's if AF comes. Still hoping.......will test Tues if no show.
Thanks for all your good thoughts, it does help.
Angel, I hope you get your lines back soon.
Bree, how was your party?


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> Feeling pretty low today, its raining here, so all our snow is gone:( we got our tree yesterday, it looks beautiful though. Were gonna put up our lights today. No sign of AF. A lot of pains and twinges all over my abdomen, right from ribs down. And my pee smells weird. Anyway, I think were gonna have a consult with Dr and maybe do ivf. It's so expensive though and very invasive. We will prob just do this month natural. That's if AF comes. Still hoping.......will test Tues if no show.
> Thanks for all your good thoughts, it does help.
> Angel, I hope you get your lines back soon.
> Bree, how was your party?

I'm not sure if i missed it, but were you or DH diagnosed with any Fertility issues?

I can give you the link of all the natural supplements i'm taking if you want. 

Hang in there, love:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> My DH is watching Teen Mom. I think my family loves torturing me with that show! I hate it!
> 
> I admit it. I watch it. Religiously. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you! I just want to bonk these girls over the head! Maybe because it's like a re-run of my life and how stupid I was then! :haha:Click to expand...

There's a few , well, one , Marci who I think does a good job.

I am off to the gym and some (more) retail therapy! i'll be back!


----------



## Angel baby

Mas1118 said:


> Feeling pretty low today, its raining here, so all our snow is gone:( we got our tree yesterday, it looks beautiful though. Were gonna put up our lights today. No sign of AF. A lot of pains and twinges all over my abdomen, right from ribs down. And my pee smells weird. Anyway, I think were gonna have a consult with Dr and maybe do ivf. It's so expensive though and very invasive. We will prob just do this month natural. That's if AF comes. Still hoping.......will test Tues if no show.
> Thanks for all your good thoughts, it does help.
> Angel, I hope you get your lines back soon.
> Bree, how was your party?

I'm sorry your feeling low today. Makes me sad to see you down and I know you are hurting. :cry: Cheer up, we are here for you. IVF is expensive but I don't think I could ever talk DH into that. Good news for you the IVF will probably be worth it since the percentages are much higher then IUI. I'm really considering talking to the nurse tomorrow about the injectables. I think with my Right side blocked, I need to have more than 1 follie on my good side. Or maybe just increasing the dose of clomid. 

It's rainy, nasty and cold here! We don't really get any snow till about Feb and it's short lived here! Thank-goodness! I made some Taco Soup for a family of 10 last night so I'll send you some! LOL! May not be good by the time it gets there but hey! They say mold has a little Penicillin in it so shouldn't hurt! LMAO!


----------



## hoping4girl

:xmas3:
Morning ladies!
Mas~I know its hard not to be down! chin up!!! 
Angel~Ok I have line eyes too. cuz i think I see one on the second one. but I think you need to wait a couple days and take another one....not every day its just depressing! 
Bree~taxes suck. the ONLY reason we don't pay in every year is because of our boys....and 2012 we might cuz we sold our house, and bought another one, but used some of the profit from our first house to fix up the 2nd one. so....yeah. I feel it is totally legal to get your dogs and kitties SS#'s. yep. totally legal :winkwink:

AFM~ I am ok. tonight will be a week since I first found out...and thats a big big milestone. so...I'm hoping for a good white day. :wohoo: and i'm gonna rearrange my furninture and put up my tree today i swear. yep. i really am. 
and I am excited for my appts this week...tuesday is nurse, wednesday is doctor. I'm sure I'll cry. cuz for some reason....my biggest symptom right now is that I cry OVER EVERYTHING! :cry: :shrug: :haha: DH laughs at me :flower:


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah!!! I just realize my tickers changed!!! Bring on the tears!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm going to meet my girlfriends from college for lunch and I haven't seen them in almost 2 yrs so lots to gab about! Last time I seen them I was ttc as well, so I don't have too much new news, lol. Then I'm going to follow Bree's lead and have some retail therapy.


----------



## midg08

So... I missed you all.
How was everyones Thanksgiving? 
Hoping... YEA!!!!!!!!! Fingers So Crossed right now for you. 
Any other BFPs this month I have missed out on? I havent had a chance to read all the posts on this thread that cover the month I have been away.

I have had a crazy month since the onset of AF on the 8th of Nov. My Period is ALWAYS 6-7 days. Not this month, only 4. From start to finish. Odd right? Well I havent had time to symptom spot or think about it at all. I have put it far from my mind. It felt great to not think about it. 
So I should have ovulated this month around Thanksgiving. Again, I haven't taken my temps, siliva test etc... anything. The week of thanksgiving my DH's employer who is a BIG christian - very religious, forced my DH to resign. Long story short, my DH had his work cell linked to his facebook account and it somehow managed to charge his work cell for 200.00 worth of Facebook credits. It also charged our credit card 100.00 or so. None of it was authorized or anything so he brought it to his works attention and we managed to get our money refunded to our credit card and they got all buy 20.00 worth of the money refunded back to their phone account. They know it wasn't intentional. My DH was their hardest worker, apparently this has happened before with this face book app maker, and someone basically hacked all of our info. Peachy huh. So work decided they couldn't keep him working for the co, even though he never calls in sick, works overtime, does the work the rest of em cant get done on time and never complains about any of it. They gave him the choice, face criminal charges or resign. With over 5 weeks to xmas at the time and they did this. Real good people if you ask me. My DH's boss almost cried when he told him what the head of the co. had decided. I understand that its considered theft but when you work at a company that deals with Internet and computers, hacking should be considered? And understood since its the same "line" of work. We are in a pretty bad spot right now. We are both trying to find jobs asap. Its not going so well. :( 
So anyways, my period is due on the 7th, obviously finding out im prego right now wouldn't be the greatest news but it would still be exciting and i find my self crossing my fingers that aunt flow doesn't show. I didn't miss my first period with my first son so im wondering whats going on but like I said I haven't been symptom spotting all month (go me!).
So yeah.... Ive missed you all and I will try to be around a lil more so I don't have to read thru 50 pages or so every time I log on!
:)


----------



## hoping4girl

ah midg!! i'm sorry!!! thats awful! if there is anything i can do let me know...Things will work out for the best. they say everythign happens for a reason, and sometimes we just can't see why until the reason appears. *hugs*


----------



## midg08

well in all honesty the company was a crock of u know what. One day someone would get in trouble for one thing and the next day someone would do the same thing but it was okay. Its a small town company and they changed their rules to fit what ever they wanted it to be for the situation. Doesn't make it right what they did to my Dh considering he would go to work for them sick and refuse to go home and how much business he brought to the company. But oh well. Just makes life rough right now. :) And DH has been wanting a better job, guess now is that time. And of course when one door closes another opens and god never gives you more than you can handle... which is one reason I find it amusing to think if I ended up pregnant now. After trying for 4.5 years :) 
Does anyone ever get a lump in their throat that won't go away? Like feels like their is something stuck there but you know there isn't? Is that a sign of pregnancy? LOL..... haha. But seriously, this has been going on for about a week now and Ive had it before but always with a cold or something.


----------



## midg08

And thank you Hoping! But no there isn't anything you can do for me but let me know all about your DR appt! And keep us all posted! :)


----------



## plastikpony

Well good morning lovely ladies!!

I missed you all over the weekend, but my phone is such a pain in the ass to use that I just couldn't bring myself to reply to you all. 

Hi Midg!! :hi: So sorry to hear about you having such a rough time, but you seem to have such a great attitude about it all. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, and also that good things come to good people! So I'm confident everything will work out for you :)

Hoping, how those tears doing? You haven't washed yourself away yet, have you? I think I'd probably be the same if I were to get preggers, I'm so emotional as it is!

Mas, if there is no AF, there is still hope! Hang in there!

Well my weekend was interesting! Had a party next doo on Friday night which got completely out of hand!! I took the Red Velvet Cupcakes I made, felt like such a good neighbour! :thumbup: Anyhoo, had WAY too much tequila and once we were home felt really nauseous and had to vomit. That must mean I'm pregnant!! Right?!! :haha: :xmas13: :xmas13: :haha:

Should be ovlulating today or tomorrow. I don't use opk's or anything but I have the twinges and the EWCM, so I'm pretty sure. Will have to watch the temps and see. DTD Saturday night and Sunday night and hoping to seduce DH again tonight. Although I think he's onto me! :dohh:

Here are some pics of my red velvet cupcakes. Yum!!
 



Attached Files:







Out_of_the_oven.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5









Red_Velvet.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

Awww midg that sucks!!:hugs:


those cupcakes look SOO good!!!:happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

AC1987 said:


> Awww midg that sucks!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> those cupcakes look SOO good!!!:happydance:

Thanks AC! They were yummy, although a lot more red in person. Makes me understand why pics of HPT don't always show up so well when they get uploaded :)


----------



## italianqtpie

midg08 said:


> So... I missed you all.
> How was everyones Thanksgiving?
> Hoping... YEA!!!!!!!!! Fingers So Crossed right now for you.
> Any other BFPs this month I have missed out on? I havent had a chance to read all the posts on this thread that cover the month I have been away.
> 
> I have had a crazy month since the onset of AF on the 8th of Nov. My Period is ALWAYS 6-7 days. Not this month, only 4. From start to finish. Odd right? Well I havent had time to symptom spot or think about it at all. I have put it far from my mind. It felt great to not think about it.
> So I should have ovulated this month around Thanksgiving. Again, I haven't taken my temps, siliva test etc... anything. The week of thanksgiving my DH's employer who is a BIG christian - very religious, forced my DH to resign. Long story short, my DH had his work cell linked to his facebook account and it somehow managed to charge his work cell for 200.00 worth of Facebook credits. It also charged our credit card 100.00 or so. None of it was authorized or anything so he brought it to his works attention and we managed to get our money refunded to our credit card and they got all buy 20.00 worth of the money refunded back to their phone account. They know it wasn't intentional. My DH was their hardest worker, apparently this has happened before with this face book app maker, and someone basically hacked all of our info. Peachy huh. So work decided they couldn't keep him working for the co, even though he never calls in sick, works overtime, does the work the rest of em cant get done on time and never complains about any of it. They gave him the choice, face criminal charges or resign. With over 5 weeks to xmas at the time and they did this. Real good people if you ask me. My DH's boss almost cried when he told him what the head of the co. had decided. I understand that its considered theft but when you work at a company that deals with Internet and computers, hacking should be considered? And understood since its the same "line" of work. We are in a pretty bad spot right now. We are both trying to find jobs asap. Its not going so well. :(
> So anyways, my period is due on the 7th, obviously finding out im prego right now wouldn't be the greatest news but it would still be exciting and i find my self crossing my fingers that aunt flow doesn't show. I didn't miss my first period with my first son so im wondering whats going on but like I said I haven't been symptom spotting all month (go me!).
> So yeah.... Ive missed you all and I will try to be around a lil more so I don't have to read thru 50 pages or so every time I log on!
> :)

I'm so sorry, sweetie. I've been thinking about you! May I ask what type of work your husband is in? And where you are located? We have 5 offices in Illinois!



plastikpony said:


> Well good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> I missed you all over the weekend, but my phone is such a pain in the ass to use that I just couldn't bring myself to reply to you all.
> 
> Hi Midg!! :hi: So sorry to hear about you having such a rough time, but you seem to have such a great attitude about it all. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, and also that good things come to good people! So I'm confident everything will work out for you :)
> 
> Hoping, how those tears doing? You haven't washed yourself away yet, have you? I think I'd probably be the same if I were to get preggers, I'm so emotional as it is!
> 
> Mas, if there is no AF, there is still hope! Hang in there!
> 
> Well my weekend was interesting! Had a party next doo on Friday night which got completely out of hand!! I took the Red Velvet Cupcakes I made, felt like such a good neighbour! :thumbup: Anyhoo, had WAY too much tequila and once we were home felt really nauseous and had to vomit. That must mean I'm pregnant!! Right?!! :haha: :xmas13: :xmas13: :haha:
> 
> Should be ovlulating today or tomorrow. I don't use opk's or anything but I have the twinges and the EWCM, so I'm pretty sure. Will have to watch the temps and see. DTD Saturday night and Sunday night and hoping to seduce DH again tonight. Although I think he's onto me! :dohh:
> 
> Here are some pics of my red velvet cupcakes. Yum!!

delish!! *licking lips*


----------



## Angel baby

Midge- I'm so sorry the both of you are having to go through this. Especially around the holidays! You tell his boss this is inappropriate timing and sorry as sorry gets and I'm comming to beat him! And sick my scaredy vicious dog on him to spread holiday cheer! There is a light at the end of the tunnel and hopefully something bigger and better is on the way for both of you! Move to Texas! There's plenty of jobs here! :) 

Plastik- cupcakes look really good

AC- you are getting closer! 

Im fixing to leave for my appt, I'm sure they will draw the blood and call me later this morning with my bad news results! Lol!


----------



## italianqtpie

Thinking of you, Angel! Saying special prayer and throwing some :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks Bree. I'm just waiting on the call now.

So, it needs to be a crime to be that cheery and singing at Starbucks on a Monday, wet and cold rainy day! Blah!


----------



## AC1987

angel when are you due for AF? 

gaahh Im getting SO anxious my moods are all over the place. One min I'm thinking this could be it, next its like I know its not it again..however my temp went up!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah lots of luck angel!!! :dust:

plastik~i have not washed away just yet :winkwink: i didn't cry near as much yesterday, and i feel pretty good today. which scares me,so i took a test this morning and the test line is now darker than the control line which makes me feel better! :thumbup: lots of luck to you in your seduction techniques!! :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> angel when are you due for AF?
> 
> gaahh Im getting SO anxious my moods are all over the place. One min I'm thinking this could be it, next its like I know its not it again..however my temp went up!

wow that is a big up!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

AC- that is a big jump! Fx for you! AF is due in the next couple of days or so. I'm not really sure with the meds I took and ovulating earlier then usual.

I'm just waiting for the call now. It's so cold outside! Someone turned the air on outside and left it on! Cold and wet day!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping! I think you did it for sure this time! Have you told the rest of your family yet?


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Hoping! I think you did it for sure this time! Have you told the rest of your family yet?

nope not yet. we are waiting...the end of my first trimester will actually be on my birthday, jan 22, so we will probably tell people then. its a secret for me and DH to enjoy right now!! and I actually thought of a way to get thru christmas with my family....i'm putting water in my rum bottle!!! :haha: DH tried to say we were both just not going to drink over christmas...that we were on a diet...and I laughed at him and said yeah they aren't going to believe that!! and he laughed too, and decided water in a rum bottle was the best option for keeping the secret :winkwink: I guess I have told my good best friend, but she has been following my journey so thats why. she's the one person I tell everything! well, and you guys :winkwink: 

have you gotten your phone call yet??


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and its cold here too!! altho its getting warmer...its now -1 ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I like the rum idea! U going to mix water and coke together? Lol!! Be sure u fake being drunk too so when u tell everyone in Jan they will think back how wasted u were! Lmao!

No call yet. They are usually pretty good about calling as soon as it is resulted. So shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## Angel baby

-1 nope I freak out if less than 50! Lol! It's 41 here! Lol, according to my dashboard. Yup, I'm a wuss! My hair starts growing a hour after I shave at this temp. Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

yep. watered down diet dr pepper :) yummy!!! LOL I just have to remember to mix my own drinks!!! and I'll probably lick the rim of the bottle...seeing as how it will probably have sticky rum on it...yep...I need help!!! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

oh 41 is beautiful!!! its winter time here tho...getting ready for -40 soon!! january usually. OH! it got to 0! no more -!! and I just don't shave...the doc will have lots of fun on wednesday!!! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

My test was negative. I was in the middle of meeting and had to excuse myself to take the call and I'm sure the deer in headlights stare and flushed face when I returned cut that meeting short. I asked the nurse would they increase the dose of clomid if I decided to go again and she said no because I ovulated this month. That sometime clomid cycle can take up to 4 cycles but if I wanted to do injectibles I could schedule a talk with doc in the next couple of days. But I don't know what to do. 

I text DH and told him and he just sent a text back saying don't be sad! It's hard not to be! 

Anyways, I gotta go dry my eyes and find something to put in them because I jabbed the hell out of my eye accidentally drying my tears up. Lol!


----------



## AC1987

Angel baby said:


> My test was negative. I was in the middle of meeting and had to excuse myself to take the call and I'm sure the deer in headlights stare and flushed face when I returned cut that meeting short. I asked the nurse would they increase the dose of clomid if I decided to go again and she said no because I ovulated this month. That sometime clomid cycle can take up to 4 cycles but if I wanted to do injectibles I could schedule a talk with doc in the next couple of days. But I don't know what to do.
> 
> I text DH and told him and he just sent a text back saying don't be sad! It's hard not to be!
> 
> Anyways, I gotta go dry my eyes and find something to put in them because I jabbed the hell out of my eye accidentally drying my tears up. Lol!

:hugs::hugs: that sucks!! :nope: I was hoping you'd be the next for a bfp!!


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Angel!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Well my DH did something I didn't expect....

After a hard month of having him to agree with me on this whole IUI thing. I had a talk with him Friday that I felt he was so negative about it and that I felt I was alone doing it this month. After the scene in the docs office on CD3 scans and my race with the sperm and arguing with him with the cost of the actual cycle. He just wasn't helping things this month and I really felt I had only 1 shot at this kind of cycle because DH attitude and cost.

So.... When the nurse called I was really heart broken, Heart broken it was negative and heart broken to the fact I didn't need to do that kind of cycle again even though I want to but wasn't worth the heart ache of arguing over another 950.00.

So with that said, my DH text me that we should go again and we will pay the 950.00 from our savings rather than a credit card. I didn't have to ask, beg or plead because I already told myself I wouldn't. He volunteered it so now.... waiting for AF to start my CD3 scans. 

If this 2cnd cycle doesn't work there is going to have to come a time that I come to realize my tubes are not in good shape and it's just not going to happen. So I believe I'm going to have to give up this torture eventually.

Good news is.... I got employee of the year that will be announced Saturday at work Christmas Party and get a bonus for it and I'M GOING TO GET TOTALLY WASTED! LMAO!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Waisted, drunk, etc... Lmao


----------



## AC1987

aww thats great!! :) 

hahaha and it sounds like you're already wasted! :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
our husbands can surprise us every once in a while can't they? i'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance: I didn't want you to give up so soon! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

I was looking at the length of my luteal phase and I'm 12dpo and it better not be 16dpo before AF shows her ugly head! I'm going to pay bills and do some paper work and SEARCH this house for alcohol! There's gotta be a drop somewhere!


----------



## plastikpony

Angel Baby!!!! Well done girl!! On all fronts! You make us proud! :blush: Just got home and I'm going to try and seduce DH with a nice rub now. Hope he doesn't fall asleep. I usually don't have to seduce him, but then again, we don't usually DTD 4/5 days in a row...

Will chat to you all in the morning, wish me luck!!

xxx

:sex: :sex: :sex: ;)


----------



## AC1987

Angel baby said:


> I was looking at the length of my luteal phase and I'm 12dpo and it better not be 16dpo before AF shows her ugly head! I'm going to pay bills and do some paper work and SEARCH this house for alcohol! There's gotta be a drop somewhere!

I have half a bottle of wine im too afraid to drink hahha..

also I have a bottle of fake champagne that I plan on drinking if I EVER get a sticky bfp :)


----------



## Angel baby

AC1987 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> I was looking at the length of my luteal phase and I'm 12dpo and it better not be 16dpo before AF shows her ugly head! I'm going to pay bills and do some paper work and SEARCH this house for alcohol! There's gotta be a drop somewhere!
> 
> I have half a bottle of wine im too afraid to drink hahha..
> 
> also I have a bottle of fake champagne that I plan on drinking if I EVER get a sticky bfp :)Click to expand...

HMMmmm.... wine..... The drug store is less than a block from me soo..... I'M GOING TO GET SOME WINE! Thanks for the IDEA! LOL! I left work early to get some paper work done and get myself together but, I think I deserve wine and paperwork. We will see if my slurred speech shows up on paper work.


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I ALWAYS have alcohol in my house!! I bake with it in my cakes sometimes. so there is always some here! actually....3 cupboards worth!!! yep. i have a problem ;)


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> LOL I ALWAYS have alcohol in my house!! I bake with it in my cakes sometimes. so there is always some here! actually....3 cupboards worth!!! yep. i have a problem ;)

We use to always have Patron and Crown in the house. But DH got into this kick where he thought we needed to quit and drink occasional beers because he said we were getting bad. But I thought we were just fine because I liked my Patron! LOL! He drinks beer occasionally, not often. I drink wine occasionally but not often and I haven't had a drop this whole cycle but DH has had beer! So I texted him a little bit ago and told him I was drinking wine, a glass or bottle didn't matter. So he better grab some beer if he wanted some on his way home. 

The liquor store is 45 miles from my house so I would have went and got Patron but #1, I know I'll drink alot of it #2- too lazy to get out and go get it.


----------



## Mas1118

Angel, I'm so sorry! I know how you feel. You are such a positive person though and your hubby sounds awesome! Have a drink for me! I'm still deluding myself with the "it was too early" line so when AF shows then I'll get wasted!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi midge, So sorry to hear about the hard time you and hubby have had! What a bunch of asses! I hope you both find something better and then maybe all this heartache will be worth it! You also sound like a very positive person, keep your chin up!


----------



## Angel baby

MAS- I did think of that line too but I decided that I would be more disappointed for when she showed for thinking that way. I wonder if I go eat some pineapple if it will bring it on. I actually went grocery shopping saturday and stared at the pineapple that looked similar to the one I bought earier in the week. I didn't buy it though. BUT I WANTED IT! LOL!

I hope AF isn't too late with the meds. I looked up after the HCG trigger that AF should be here 14 days after O. So that makes Wednesday. I hate timing of everything. Really going to go insane. I'm tired of temping too. But I suppose I'll do one more month of it.

My BB's are so sore too! AF symptom for me.


----------



## jeoestreich

Hello Ladies. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I totally need to get my computer fix so I can get online at home. I still have to go back and read everything. LOL 

I should O either Thursday or Friday. So hopefully the soy does its thing this month. I took 200 mg days 3-7.


----------



## Angel baby

So....

I promise I'm on my second glass of wine and that's it, Wait.....

I'm on my 3rd glass... 

Anyways, I paid my bills successfully but I have failed at the paper work and don't even want to look at it...

but....

I can't decide if this one girl in another thread is entertaining me or pissing me off. Nothing was said to me but every damn thread I read that she post on is so negative and occasionally hateful and plain disrespectful...Especially when we are all in the same boat!

so.... hold on.....

glass number 4.....

As I was saying....

I'm not going to say the name because my luck she is reading and I hate to be negative and rude to people but then again, I hate to see someone consistantly bringing another down. So I'll keep it to myself. But just wanted to get it out somewhere..

I'm having nija thoughts! 

Ok... I'll chat with yall after number 5 or be konked out! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::wacko::thumbup::baby::haha::nope:


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> So....
> 
> I promise I'm on my second glass of wine and that's it, Wait.....
> 
> I'm on my 3rd glass...
> 
> Anyways, I paid my bills successfully but I have failed at the paper work and don't even want to look at it...
> 
> but....
> 
> I can't decide if this one girl in another thread is entertaining me or pissing me off. Nothing was said to me but every damn thread I read that she post on is so negative and occasionally hateful and plain disrespectful...Especially when we are all in the same boat!
> 
> so.... hold on.....
> 
> glass number 4.....
> 
> As I was saying....
> 
> I'm not going to say the name because my luck she is reading and I hate to be negative and rude to people but then again, I hate to see someone consistantly bringing another down. So I'll keep it to myself. But just wanted to get it out somewhere..
> 
> I'm having nija thoughts!
> 
> Ok... I'll chat with yall after number 5 or be konked out!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::wacko::thumbup::baby::haha::nope:

There are two people on this board who I feel that way about. Boils my blood and it makes me just kinda giggle at them at the same time. Misery loves company!


----------



## hoping4girl

*sigh* I just got done putting up my christmas decorations....I told DH I would get everything up today so he could take the boxes back out to the garage...and he looked at me like...yeah right! so he will be excited to haul boxes tonight!! hahaha!! :)
J- get to be for doin it!!! :) 

and I'm under the idea drink till its pink! and I did!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> Hello Ladies. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I totally need to get my computer fix so I can get online at home. I still have to go back and read everything. LOL
> 
> I should O either Thursday or Friday. So hopefully the soy does its thing this month. I took 200 mg days 3-7.

Hey Jeo! I would send you my daughters puter since she is grounded from it but I'll have to buy her another when she gets out of trouble. Wish I could give you one! 

Glad your ovulation day is sneaking up!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> So....
> 
> I promise I'm on my second glass of wine and that's it, Wait.....
> 
> I'm on my 3rd glass...
> 
> Anyways, I paid my bills successfully but I have failed at the paper work and don't even want to look at it...
> 
> but....
> 
> I can't decide if this one girl in another thread is entertaining me or pissing me off. Nothing was said to me but every damn thread I read that she post on is so negative and occasionally hateful and plain disrespectful...Especially when we are all in the same boat!
> 
> so.... hold on.....
> 
> glass number 4.....
> 
> As I was saying....
> 
> I'm not going to say the name because my luck she is reading and I hate to be negative and rude to people but then again, I hate to see someone consistantly bringing another down. So I'll keep it to myself. But just wanted to get it out somewhere..
> 
> I'm having nija thoughts!
> 
> Ok... I'll chat with yall after number 5 or be konked out!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::wacko::thumbup::baby::haha::nope:
> 
> There are two people on this board who I feel that way about. Boils my blood and it makes me just kinda giggle at them at the same time. Misery loves company!Click to expand...

HEY!! stop talking bad about me girls I'm right here!!! :haha: I really don't like negative people...I mean...ladies here feel bad enough about the things going on in their lives, they come here for hope and inspiration. I know I get my depressed moments but when I'm hard on someone its always hard on myself. I try hard to be hopeful for others, even when I'm not for myself!!! :dohh: 
just post a mad face next time you see a nasty post :growlmad: grr!!! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and angel have a glass for me!! and enjoy it cuz i dont like wine...reminds me of communion ;)


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> So....
> 
> I promise I'm on my second glass of wine and that's it, Wait.....
> 
> I'm on my 3rd glass...
> 
> Anyways, I paid my bills successfully but I have failed at the paper work and don't even want to look at it...
> 
> but....
> 
> I can't decide if this one girl in another thread is entertaining me or pissing me off. Nothing was said to me but every damn thread I read that she post on is so negative and occasionally hateful and plain disrespectful...Especially when we are all in the same boat!
> 
> so.... hold on.....
> 
> glass number 4.....
> 
> As I was saying....
> 
> I'm not going to say the name because my luck she is reading and I hate to be negative and rude to people but then again, I hate to see someone consistantly bringing another down. So I'll keep it to myself. But just wanted to get it out somewhere..
> 
> I'm having nija thoughts!
> 
> Ok... I'll chat with yall after number 5 or be konked out!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::wacko::thumbup::baby::haha::nope:




hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> So....
> 
> I promise I'm on my second glass of wine and that's it, Wait.....
> 
> I'm on my 3rd glass...
> 
> Anyways, I paid my bills successfully but I have failed at the paper work and don't even want to look at it...
> 
> but....
> 
> I can't decide if this one girl in another thread is entertaining me or pissing me off. Nothing was said to me but every damn thread I read that she post on is so negative and occasionally hateful and plain disrespectful...Especially when we are all in the same boat!
> 
> so.... hold on.....
> 
> glass number 4.....
> 
> As I was saying....
> 
> I'm not going to say the name because my luck she is reading and I hate to be negative and rude to people but then again, I hate to see someone consistantly bringing another down. So I'll keep it to myself. But just wanted to get it out somewhere..
> 
> I'm having nija thoughts!
> 
> Ok... I'll chat with yall after number 5 or be konked out!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::wacko::thumbup::baby::haha::nope:
> 
> There are two people on this board who I feel that way about. Boils my blood and it makes me just kinda giggle at them at the same time. Misery loves company!Click to expand...
> 
> HEY!! stop talking bad about me girls I'm right here!!! :haha: I really don't like negative people...I mean...ladies here feel bad enough about the things going on in their lives, they come here for hope and inspiration. I know I get my depressed moments but when I'm hard on someone its always hard on myself. I try hard to be hopeful for others, even when I'm not for myself!!! :dohh:
> just post a mad face next time you see a nasty post :growlmad: grr!!! LOLClick to expand...

Totally. I am shocked how pathetic some people act, but that is THEIR shit, not mine. I wish I could use the ignore button, but I tend to be attracted to train wrecks ;)

P.S. Rum is good. I'm letting it all come out, like Angel:kiss:


----------



## Angel baby

You are not negative in anyway! Your supportive. This one I'm talking about is far from it and just can be so mean with words to others. AND very quick to call someone out! 

Like I said... I can't decide if it's entertaining because... I know there will be a come back! OR... just pisses me off that I feed into it and wanna say something but then.... THAT WOULD MAKE ME PART OF THE ENTERTAINMENT.


hmmm... maybe a few more glasses of wine and I won't care! So if I fall off the planet and you haven't heard from me.... That means I was kicked off! LMAO!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah good girls!!! drink it up! :drunk::wine::beer::xmas14: have some snacks too...then you can drink longer :winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> oh and angel have a glass for me!! and enjoy it cuz i dont like wine...reminds me of communion ;)

I wish I had one of those bread chips to put in it!!!

We have been eating Taco Soup for 3 days! :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh eew! Thats gross too!


----------



## Angel baby

What is??? My Taco soup? YUMMY, YUMMY, YUMMY! 

DH was complaining that it wasn't as spicey so... I ADDED a couple of cans of ROTEL! BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I dare him to complain now! And he said he was freezing so that ought to warm him up and his butt too!


----------



## BeenaGirl

This is my first time trying, and I am 6dpo. I'm trying no to symptom spot but its sooooo hard! The only thing is that I have been getting heartburn since 4dpo. I usually don't get heartburn. But I haven't seen anyone else with this symptom. I can test 12/9/11 my fingers are crossed!


----------



## jeoestreich

I want wine. But I just got to work 1.5 hrs ago and I am here until 2 am. Boo! Someone have a drink for me. I like wine, vodka or tequila. Thanks. :D


----------



## hoping4girl

L ol no not your soup the comunio wafer :) your soup sounds amazing! I want some!!


----------



## Angel baby

BeenaGirl said:


> This is my first time trying, and I am 6dpo. I'm trying no to symptom spot but its sooooo hard! The only thing is that I have been getting heartburn since 4dpo. I usually don't get heartburn. But I haven't seen anyone else with this symptom. I can test 12/9/11 my fingers are crossed!

Goodluck BeenaGirl! Yes, symptom spotting is hard!

Heartburn... yup, your pregnant! LOL! Gas too! So what I try to do is, eat alot of mexican food and that covers the heartburn and gas and then I get disappointed when I get a BFN! :dohh:

Hang in there, your getting close! Did you use OPK's?


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> L ol no not your soup the comunio wafer :) your soup sounds amazing! I want some!!

Oh... no you don't want any soup with the gas you already have. It's made super spicey just so we can have a horn show tonight! :haha: I'll record and post it later for yall! Will bring music to your ears! :haha:


----------



## BeenaGirl

No OPKs but i have been tracking ovulation since before my husband agreed to children :laugh2: for about 6 months So i think i kinda know when i ovulate (hopefully).


----------



## hoping4girl

BeenaGirl said:


> This is my first time trying, and I am 6dpo. I'm trying no to symptom spot but its sooooo hard! The only thing is that I have been getting heartburn since 4dpo. I usually don't get heartburn. But I haven't seen anyone else with this symptom. I can test 12/9/11 my fingers are crossed!

Welcome! I usually get heartburn when im pregnant, but I dont remember it in tww


----------



## Angel baby

BeenaGirl said:


> No OPKs but i have been tracking ovulation since before my husband agreed to children :laugh2: for about 6 months So i think i kinda know when i ovulate (hopefully).

:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

Hi just popping in because I saw beena girl mention hearburn. my best friend's one symptom besides a missed period was heart burn, I bet you are pregnant!


----------



## Angel baby

DH- "soup has gotten a little spicer from sitting up in the fridge"

:xmas17::xmas17::xmas17::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## jeoestreich

I have had heartburn this last cycle. Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage but it is a good sign.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> I have had heartburn this last cycle. Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage but it is a good sign.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope this is the one for you!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Almost, Ive been patiently waiting for your reponse while I'm sipping on my wine for my entertainment for the night in the other thread.

I know and half of the people in that thread know you were being positive and comforting for someone to blow it all out out whack! That's what happens when a bunch of hormonal women get together and your trying to be comforting, there's always one that will MESS IT UP! IGNORE! where is the freaking ignore button?!


----------



## Angel baby

I wonder if we have popcorn?! I'll have too look... 

I can't understand for the life of me someone apologizing for offending someone unintentionally. And they wasn't speaking to her to begin with! Ugh, I'm so getting kicked off BNB if I have one more glass of wine!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am writing out my Christmas card right now and my hand is already hurting after nine. I so should have printed out my labels this year.


----------



## italianqtpie

:thumbup::hugs::coffee:


----------



## italianqtpie

oh! i'm gassy! i'm pregnant even though i haven't ovulated yet!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

I was thinking the other day...OMG I am bloated. Maybe I am pregnant but I do not ovulate until this week. LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

jeoestreich said:


> I was thinking the other day...OMG I am bloated. Maybe I am pregnant but I do not ovulate until this week. LOL

:laugh2:


----------



## Angel baby

Oh my DH has both of u beat! He is pregnant and can't stop eating and gassy! My bbs are sore, and he had better not touch them!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Oh my DH has both of u beat! He is pregnant and can't stop eating and gassy! My bbs are sore, and he had better not touch them!

Congrats :baby:



I just watched Bridesmaids and Horrible Bosses again...funny shit right there.


----------



## jeoestreich

I punch the hubby every time he touched my boobs when they hurt. After awhile, he started to ask if they were sore or not before he touched them. LOL


----------



## jeoestreich

My hands are cramping. Damn Christmas card. Now I cannot work and get to go home right?


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Oh my DH has both of u beat! He is pregnant and can't stop eating and gassy! My bbs are sore, and he had better not touch them!
> 
> Congrats :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Bridesmaids and Horrible Bosses again...funny shit right there.Click to expand...

Oh thanku! It's a shame he is a stick! I eat one bite and gain 20 pounds! Bridesmaids is hilarious! "I'm not even confident which end that may come from" bahahaha!


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> My hands are cramping. Damn Christmas card. Now I cannot work and get to go home right?

Tell them I said you can go home and take your puter with u! Yes DH hands will get slapped tonight!


----------



## hoping4girl

woohoo for gassy pregnant ladies!!! and I have some popcorn angel....i have a cubscout ;)


----------



## jeoestreich

I wonder if I could talk the hubby into buying me this
https://www.shaneco.com/Catalog/Pro...|41055299|41055298|41055776|41055774|41055775


----------



## Mas1118

I'm very gassy tonight and it stinks too! I waved my butt at hubby while he was reading the paper! Seriously stunk him out, hahahahaha! I'm glad you got to have your drinks angel! I'm going to be doing the same very soon. I figure AF will show in a day or so. I made a consult appt with my re for a consult, were going to try ivf in Jan 2012, unless I get preggers this month naturally, wouldn't that be great! I hope everyone feels good and here's to all of us being bump buddies in 2012!


----------



## italianqtpie

jeoestreich said:


> I wonder if I could talk the hubby into buying me this
> https://www.shaneco.com/Catalog/Pro...|41055299|41055298|41055776|41055774|41055775

Beautiful!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> I'm very gassy tonight and it stinks too! I waved my butt at hubby while he was reading the paper! Seriously stunk him out, hahahahaha! I'm glad you got to have your drinks angel! I'm going to be doing the same very soon. I figure AF will show in a day or so. I made a consult appt with my re for a consult, were going to try ivf in Jan 2012, unless I get preggers this month naturally, wouldn't that be great! I hope everyone feels good and here's to all of us being bump buddies in 2012!

:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

I'm still moody!! Up and down throughout the day... mostly just a case of nerves cause I really don't want AF. Anywho if I were pg I'd be 3 weeks! :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

Well, my DH leaves Monday for Seattle. He got a job with my company in May, and has already been promoted and is going out West with the other engineers for a week. I'm supposed to ovulate Sat/Sun, which is FINE, except...what if i ovulate earlier?? I'm so irritated. 

:dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo- I love it!

Mas- that's great news! I hope it happens natural for you before starting. Less expensive. Lol! My clinic has grants for educational that will help pay for IVF. But the diagnosis has to be unexplained fertility. Unfortunately I don't qualify for them due to the fact I had mine sterilized. Maybe you can qualify and it will help pay for it. That's how my aunt was able to pay for hers.

Bree- I so hope u don't ovulate while he is gone! You better get to BD!!! So you have some stored in there!


----------



## Angel baby

AC1987 said:


> I'm still moody!! Up and down throughout the day... mostly just a case of nerves cause I really don't want AF. Anywho if I were pg I'd be 3 weeks! :haha:

That's right! Think positive! 3 weeks pregnant! Woohoo!


----------



## hoping4girl

Mornin everybody! 
J-thats pretty! maybe he can get all of us one ;) we can match!!! LOL
Mas-hope things happen for you!!! here's to not having to spend money!!
Bree-i suggest doign it every day....thenmaking him call in sick ;) 
AC-congrats on being 3 weeks!! lol
Angel-how u feeling today??
me-nurse appt today! 
:)


----------



## Angel baby

Let us know how your docs appointment goes! Bet they do a BETA and I bet your numbers are thrue the roof! woohoo!

I actually just scheduled me a appointment w/ OBGYN clinic since I haven't had a PAP in over 3 years and was kinda waiting till I got pregnant to follow up with one. But I decided I better go ahead and schedule one because if this IUI doesn't take, I can have the OBGYN prescribe me the clomid without all the monitoring. Plus this OBGYN that I scheduled with has specialized in reproductive medicine and has twin girls so I thought I'd schedule with her. I did my homework. LOL! I'll still use my FS but at least this is half the cost to continue with insurance paying.


----------



## AC1987

Bfn for me at 9dpo. After bawling my eyes out after I told myself I would be strong this cycle, I've decided to not test early anymore. I know some people say they don't get a bfp til 13dpo. But I won't test again til I miss AF. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, that is the only bad thing about testing early. It is possible for you to get a early BFP but not always. Hang in there! Your still 3 weeks pregnant! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

yes! I didn't get mine till 13, and some people say 16 is the magic number!! don't be sad, and don't test again!!! 
thats a great great idea angel!!! if I had that option I totally would do that too!!! 

right now....i'm tryign to keep my breakfast down...my scrambled eggs did not taste quite as good today as they did yesterday.....


----------



## Angel baby

I just found out this clinic does iuis too. Less monitoring and less costly. But I'm a little afraid to swap so quickly. I suggested to my hubby that maybe we should do a timed cycle with same meds but no insemination. This clinic breaks it down where as the specialist I see it's 950 regardless if you do the insemination or not. This clinic isn't open for weekends or holidays though. I really got kinda spoiled to that. Anyways... Decisions.. Decisions. I'm waiting on DH to tell me what he thinks. Really scared to start something and somewhere new. The lady I spoke to at the new clinic I made clear that I knew how this works and what I want. I'm sure she was like, "another bossy patient". But hey! Im a little wiser then I was 3 or 4 months ago with all this crappy fertility testing that is starting to SUCK!


----------



## midg08

[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry, sweetie. I've been thinking about you! May I ask what type of work your husband is in? And where you are located? We have 5 offices in Illinois!



plastikpony said:


> Well good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> Computers.


----------



## midg08

So af should have started between the 5th and today. Im scared to test. With everything going on, I know it could be stress so I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Angel baby

Nope because BFP come when things go to hell in a hand basket! Go test!!! I bet it's a BFP!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

well i'm back! no beta hcg test, altho i did request one and they are doing quantative. hopefully. The nurse was super nice. She said tomorrow when I go see the doc he will probably give me some vag cream to make everything stick. like shoving glue up there!! LOL and the doc I seee is the infertility specialist, so if things go wrong he will do lots of testing afterwards to see what happened. She took 4 viles of blood...not sure I should have drove home!! :haha: other than that it was pretty much family history, pregnancy history, stuff like that. she said he probably won't do a scan till in january....oh i hope i make it that long!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> well i'm back! no beta hcg test, altho i did request one and they are doing quantative. hopefully. The nurse was super nice. She said tomorrow when I go see the doc he will probably give me some vag cream to make everything stick. like shoving glue up there!! LOL and the doc I seee is the infertility specialist, so if things go wrong he will do lots of testing afterwards to see what happened. She took 4 viles of blood...not sure I should have drove home!! :haha: other than that it was pretty much family history, pregnancy history, stuff like that. she said he probably won't do a scan till in january....oh i hope i make it that long!!!!

That's great news! Good your getting the super glue!! Good he is a specialist too! You will make it to your scan! Now you have things started and ready to roll! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

i got a call from my nurse. the doc doesn't think a hcg test is really necessary right now, so he won't give theorders for one. :( so I get to sit here and just wonder....and hope everything is progressing. She said I could talk to him about it tomorrow...but i'm not very aggressive in a doc's office so I probably won't. I was nervous to ask to begin with. so....I guess we just wait and see. i hate waiting!!!! grr!!!! its like now i'm back in tww waiting for my scan...so the 4ww?? :( good thing its december and we are busy!!


----------



## Angel baby

I wouldn't worry about your numbers. You know your progressing and your numbers are more than likely good if the test line is darker or same color as the control line. Christmas time will make the 4ww go fast.


----------



## AC1987

Hoping well while you're waiting for a scan, we'll wait with you here! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thanks girls! I still have the doc appt tomorrow....my husband gets to see another guy inbetween my legs!!!! BAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Help! I just took day three of my Soy. First month trying it.

Does it for sure move your O day up? If so, can I stop taking the soy this cycle now since Dave won't be back until Saturday (CD 16?) when I usually O on 16-17?

HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## hoping4girl

bree i wish i could help!!! i don't know anythign about the soy!! maybe it doesn't change it the first time, you know, like it needs time to get in your system?? i have no idea!!


----------



## Mas1118

Lol, it's good for him to see just what we women go through! At my clinic they have a money back guarantee if you do 3 fresh IVF cycles and it doesnt work you get 75% of your money back but there are all kinds of stipulations and it's 22000 dollars! Soooo much money!
My biggest thing I'm looking forward to this month is no monitoring and no drugs! Just lots of supplements and bding!


----------



## Mas1118

Bree, the clomid works kinda like clomid and can clomid made me o later in the cycle not earlier. Hope that helps.


----------



## italianqtpie

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2011/12/07/2b6a93b3d6cba9cc8cbf039d0ee5dc34.gif


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- my clinic charges that same price of 22,000. Looks to be the norm. Oh and to give a little hope about 12dpo beta. Check out betabase.info. I still don't have any hope but hey it was worth looking up! Lol!

Bree- I took soy last cycle, 160mg day 3-7. It didn't Bring mine up. It stayed the same. Everyone is different though. Jeo is on her 2cnd cycle of soy though. Maybe she can tell u what she did when she gets to the computer! Love the let's just talk thingy!!


----------



## Angel baby

It is so freaking cold in my house! I can't stand it any more! Going to go take a hot as hell bath until I start sweating like a pig!


----------



## midg08

Awwe Hoping I just saw that I am a future bump buddy on your list... I so wish it were true. But I am super excited for you. If you are worried about the HCG your dr should be willing to give you reasons why you dont need to test it or he should be willing to test it. And by saying reasons not to test it I just mean he should put your fears at ease. :) If he cant do that and wont test it like you wish, I would find another dr. Or at least consider finding another dr. if he wont take your fears in to consideration or seems to push off your concerns he might not be the doctor for you. :) 
Biggest thing, dont sit and worry that its not going okay and stress your self out. Just take it all one day at a time.
:)


----------



## jeoestreich

Bree~I have super irregular cycles normal. I took soy CD 3-7 and I ovulated on CD 13 last month. I did the same thing this month so we will see when I ovulate. For me, CD 13 is on Thursday. When I was on Clomid, I took it CD 5-9 and I would ovulate on CD 16. I would just keep track. It suppose to give you a stronger ovulation. Hopefully it works for you.


----------



## Mas1118

italianqtpie said:



> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2011/12/07/2b6a93b3d6cba9cc8cbf039d0ee5dc34.gif

That's awesome Bree! Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

thanks midg! we will see what the doc says tomorrow....hubby is right now looking at the book the nurse gave me today. with actual interest. i should take a picture.... :) oh and I am NOT complaining...but if my boobs get any bigger i'm gonna have to go bra shopping. or my left boob anyway....righty is just falling behind!!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> thanks midg! we will see what the doc says tomorrow....hubby is right now looking at the book the nurse gave me today. with actual interest. i should take a picture.... :) oh and I am NOT complaining...but if my boobs get any bigger i'm gonna have to go bra shopping. or my left boob anyway....righty is just falling behind!!

Whats it with boobs not growing at the same pace!? This cycle my left boob grew half a cup which has never happened before. I find it really odd. :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

jeoestreich said:


> Bree~I have super irregular cycles normal. I took soy CD 3-7 and I ovulated on CD 13 last month. I did the same thing this month so we will see when I ovulate. For me, CD 13 is on Thursday. When I was on Clomid, I took it CD 5-9 and I would ovulate on CD 16. I would just keep track. It suppose to give you a stronger ovulation. Hopefully it works for you.

Thanks. I am very regular, O on CD 16-17 and Dave doesn't get home until CD 16! :cry: If I O any earlier...ugh!:cry: I wonder if I take one additional day of Soy if I can try and put it off...just incase? or should I stop taking it now (took 3 days already) or just keep going and deal with it this month? :cry:

I'm so pissed!!


----------



## plastikpony

I'm so sorry Bree! That sucks!! Maybe things will just magically work out :) :dust: I don't know enough about the supplements to be able to make any suggestions.

Hoping, I'm holding thumbs for your Doc appointment, I'm sure its all going to be GREAT! This is your month, I just know it! SO cute about your DH!

Well, I finally o'ed yesterday (I think, judging by the cramps and cm). Didn't bd yesterday though, just couldn't bring myself to. Had a really crap day and then on top of it we decided that we have to put my horse, Captain Flash, down :( I'm devastated, but the poor guy is just in pain and its not fair to him. I'm just hoping that the 3 days we bd'd prior to O will be enough, what do you ladies think? Will bd again tonight just in case. Waiting for FF to give me my crosshairs!

AC, lop sided boobs? YOU MUST BE PREGGO!!!! :xmas13:


----------



## AC1987

plastikpony said:


> I'm so sorry Bree! That sucks!! Maybe things will just magically work out :) :dust: I don't know enough about the supplements to be able to make any suggestions.
> 
> Hoping, I'm holding thumbs for your Doc appointment, I'm sure its all going to be GREAT! This is your month, I just know it! SO cute about your DH!
> 
> Well, I finally o'ed yesterday (I think, judging by the cramps and cm). Didn't bd yesterday though, just couldn't bring myself to. Had a really crap day and then on top of it we decided that we have to put my horse, Captain Flash, down :( I'm devastated, but the poor guy is just in pain and its not fair to him. I'm just hoping that the 3 days we bd'd prior to O will be enough, what do you ladies think? Will bd again tonight just in case. Waiting for FF to give me my crosshairs!
> 
> AC, lop sided boobs? YOU MUST BE PREGGO!!!! :xmas13:


awww nooooo :cry: I'm so sorry to hear about your horse :( I love horses and actually pretty much all things furry. :hugs::hugs:


And I better be pg cause I dont wanna hafta start stuffing one side of my bra: :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

I was reading about EPF (early pregnancy factor) just now. It's this hormone-type thing released shortly after fertilization and suppressed the immune system so that your body doesn't attack the embryo. Hectic right?

Then I remembered that this morning, I was sneezing!!! I must be pregnant! 
:haha: :xmas13: :haha: :xmas13:

But seriously, I wish I was... :D


----------



## AC1987

Oh thats interesting!! I often wonder about things like that, I mean my first time TTC with my DH I got pg but then mc... but I'm wondering if I got pg cause my body didn't know what the sperm was so it allowed it to reach the egg, where as now I think my body is well aware :haha: and so it kills most of it off. Or maybe thats just my crazy thinking :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4girl

bigger boobies and sneezing does mean preggers!!! woohoo!!!:xmas12:

and I am very sorry about your horse plastik!! that is sad!! I will probably cry for you later...i'm too tired right now. :xmas15:

Bree~maybe just keep taking the soy to see what it does? I know its hard and you want to be pregnant now! and having to miss a month sucks!! but it might make you O later and that woudl be ok right? B6 made me O later....so I was super confused this month and I have no idea when I O'd....so that might help you out too! or just figure this month is a no go...destress...enjoy the month...and you will be pregnant!! happened to me!!! :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

:xmas3:hi girls! back from the doc and pharmacy. Doc was nice, didn't do a vag exam b/c of my previous miscarriages, and the fact that I just had a pap. :happydance: altho, I didn't get to see my husband watch an old dude go between my legs...so thats a bit disappointing. :haha: The doctor said we couldn't have sex till 11 weeks, and I'm actually excited about that cuz I was afraid to have sex, didn't want to jinx anything and glad my husband was there to hear it. He also gave me progesterone cream....and $212 later I got it! speaking of, I have to go to the bank website and move some money over. :wacko: hopefully it works!! my scan is january 2nd...so about four weeks to wait. or the 4th i can't remember and the card is in my back pocket keeping warm...i'm chilly!! :cold: the bubbles that I get before AF are here pretty bad today, and I'm having some stretching so not sure whether to be happy or sad. who knows. just have to wait and see! my boobs do hurt tho...and i'm not as weepy...grey isn't making me cry today :dohh: 
Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## AC1987

awww glad it went well!! oh 4 weeks?! hmm well if I don't have a bfp then I'll be in my TWW again :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Great news!! Expensive cream! Could u move some money over for me? Maybe 950 give or take a few for TTC fund?! Lol!!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I tried Angel but I didn't have an "Angel TTC" account hooked up to my savings!! :haha:
Any signs of AF yet?


----------



## jeoestreich

I think I am going to O tomorrow. I have a super bad headache right now, kind of crampy and getting EWCM. Yay!


----------



## hoping4girl

awesome J!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay jeo!!

No stupid AF yet. I saw another IUI girl who practically had the same cycle as me and her second cycle and she started on CD 29 2 months in a row! Im on CD27 so maybe that will be my case. I hope.


----------



## Mas1118

I think AF is starting for me, I have been very lightly spotting this afternoon so I think this is it. I bought fertile aid so I will take that with fertile cm and fertile tea and make dh take fertile aid for men and hope for a Xmas miracle!
I'm glad your appt went well hoping!
Bree, I would keep taking the soy and hope for a later ovulation, FXed for you! When he gets home you guys can put some overtime in bding!
AC maybe your pg! When are you testing?
Jeo, yay for ovulation!
Angel, are you going to test again if AF doesn't start?


----------



## Angel baby

I did this evening! Lol! Still negative. I kept thinking I did start today but nothing. I really think the fertilaid for men helped my DH count.


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm keeping my hopes up and praying for you Angel!!! I say your preggers ;)


----------



## plastikpony

YAY LADIES!!! Things are looking GOOD around here!!

Hoping, so great that your doc appointment was good. Although I do find it rather weird that you were HOPING haha:) for your man to see an old dude between your legs. Kinky much? :flasher: < I love that guy!

Angel, you are totally preggers, run up and down the stairs a few times! :holly: You too AC!!!

Jeo, YAY for ovulation!!! I ALSO ovulated. WOOHOO!! FF gave me my crosshairs and reckons I O'd a day earlier than I thought! Which makes sense now that I look back and think about it. It also means we DTD on O day as well as both days before. I am excited!!! :happydance: It also means that instead of being 2 dpo like i thought, i am 3 dpo!! Totally explains all the symptoms!! :haha: :xmas13:

On a separate note, had a suprisingly efficient trip to Department of Home Affairs this morning. DH applied for a Temporary Passport (so we can go to Namibia, his is expiring too soon) as well as a Passport Renewal, and I applied for a Passport Renewal and an ID Renewal. So I have finally changed my surname!! Suprising how chuffed DH is about that :) We were in and out in under an hour!

Have a super-awesome day ladies!!! 
xx


----------



## plastikpony

It's me again!! Now that I know O has passed, I just can't help myself from SS and googling!!

My nipples have been really sensitive since yesterday or the day before, and at about the same time I have this annoying itchy skin!! On my upper arms, chest and back. No rash or dryness or anything. I even made DH put some cream on me this morning coz I was worried I was dry, but he said there was nothing weird looking. Anyone ever hear of itchy skin as such an early symptom? (Coz it IS a symptom dammit, I'm itching, I MUST be preggo!) :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

ARG!! I hate it when all you Americans go to bed! *wake up wake up wake up*!!!!! I'm bored and need entertainment!! :D

"I JUST NEED TO TALK!!"


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oops! I'm here now talk away!!

I'm still not feeling it this cycle I was SO close to taking a pg test but then i'm like nuh uh not gonna do it :haha: yes I argued with myself! 
Very happy to see that alot of people are getting pg this month. I just hafta wonder is there something I'm missing out on the whole baby making process? :haha::haha:


----------



## plastikpony

YAY!!!! AC, you ain't doing anything wrong or missing out on anything. Don't give up. Your temps are STILl above the coverline (yes, I'm stalking) and AF is still not here. GOOD SIGNS!!! When would the :witch: usually be due for you?


----------



## AC1987

my cycle is usually 28-29 there abouts so I'm due for af on the 10th or 11th. so nervous about it showing!! :haha: stay far away from me witch! 
Is not sleeping a sign of pg?? I CANT sleep, for the past week I've been up at 4:30


----------



## plastikpony

AC1987 said:


> my cycle is usually 28-29 there abouts so I'm due for af on the 10th or 11th. so nervous about it showing!! :haha: stay far away from me witch!
> Is not sleeping a sign of pg?? I CANT sleep, for the past week I've been up at 4:30

From what I've read it is most definately a sign!! I just wish I would get one of those 'OMG YOU ARE DEFINATELY PREGGO' symptoms. Like the metal taste in your mouth. That would be cool. Hang on a sec, I'm going to find a coin to suck on... :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13:


----------



## AC1987

plastikpony said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> my cycle is usually 28-29 there abouts so I'm due for af on the 10th or 11th. so nervous about it showing!! :haha: stay far away from me witch!
> Is not sleeping a sign of pg?? I CANT sleep, for the past week I've been up at 4:30
> 
> From what I've read it is most definately a sign!! I just wish I would get one of those 'OMG YOU ARE DEFINATELY PREGGO' symptoms. Like the metal taste in your mouth. That would be cool. Hang on a sec, I'm going to find a coin to suck on... :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13:Click to expand...

:haha: a rusty spoon should have that effect :winkwink: Whenever I get my bfp I'm gonna be in denial I know i will...


----------



## Angel baby

Bahahaha! I'm up plastikpony let's talk! Lol!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Angel!! :hi:

You arrived just in time! AC is about to go into denial and I am going crazy!

How you feeling today?


----------



## Angel baby

That's ok I'm always living in denial. I'm better this morning especially since I woke up to a dramatic temp drop so AF should be here soon! Hopefully I'll be sitting in the docs office by tomorrow morning


----------



## hoping4girl

ah ladies!!! sorry pony i don't get up till i absolutely have to!! I'm a lazy turd :haha: Today I have to bake bake bake tho so no being lazy for me!! plus when I'm here during the day everyone takes off on me so I know how you feel :winkwink: 
boo for temp drops angel!! and AC--no testing till 13!! its my new lucky number :winkwink: 

OH and you want to know something funny...I asked the pharmacist yesterday to explain to me about the vag cream, to make sure I did it right since it cost so much....and he came to the counter...he was like...12..and I could tell very uncomfortable talking to an old lady about cream she was gonna put in her vag!!! he was like...just once a day morning or night! i was all.....um...ok. so luckily there were directions. lots more to pay attention to than just once a day!! what a dork. and when it was time to put it in...DH went running the other way!!! :haha: that might deter him from wanting to do it for the next 6 weeks!!! I told him to find a friend and talk to someone...cuz he is gonna be cranky...not looking forward to that!!! :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

I'm definately emotional today. I think I've teared up twice this morning and I haven't even walked out the door! 

I looked up acupuncture last night and email a clinic about it to find out how much it cost. But as my brain was ticking, I thought, why do I keep trying all this crazy stuff, EPO, SOY, IUI, CLOMID, HSG, SOFTCUPS, PRESEED and get NOTHING FOR A RESULT! At some point, I'm going to be considered crazy. Teary eyed number 1 for the morning.

Teary eyed number 2, emailing my clinic to take out more money to gear up for another IUI and as I'm emailing the financial lady, I'm telling her how I feel. She probably going to have me a room ready at the crazy house. 

BUT REALLY... THIS IS GETTING REDICULOUS! 

I see IVF in the future.


----------



## Angel baby

AND let me tell you what I really hate, while I'm on my ranting rage this morning! IS WHEN I DON'T DISCUSS FERTILITY CRAP WITH FAMILY AND THEY FIND OUT VIA MY HUSBAND AND THEN THEY TELL THE REST OF THE FAMILY...

Then the rest of the family STARTS TEXTING ME TODAY ASKING AM I PREGNANT YET, and I say no and doesn't look like it's going to happen... AND THEIR RESPONSE IS, IT WILL HAPPEN WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT. 

I've heard that crap all week and really, I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT ANYMORE! That is so easy to say! I know they mean it in good thoughts but really, it pisses me off!

I'm not going to complain anymore about what my clinic charges because another fertility clinic sent me their charges and it's double for what I'm paying. So I'm zipping it. 

Ok.... I'm going to work... I think I've had my rage for the morning


----------



## AC1987

Angel baby said:


> AND let me tell you what I really hate, while I'm on my ranting rage this morning! IS WHEN I DON'T DISCUSS FERTILITY CRAP WITH FAMILY AND THEY FIND OUT VIA MY HUSBAND AND THEN THEY TELL THE REST OF THE FAMILY...
> 
> Then the rest of the family STARTS TEXTING ME TODAY ASKING AM I PREGNANT YET, and I say no and doesn't look like it's going to happen... AND THEIR RESPONSE IS, IT WILL HAPPEN WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT.
> 
> I've heard that crap all week and really, I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT ANYMORE! That is so easy to say! I know they mean it in good thoughts but really, it pisses me off!
> 
> I'm not going to complain anymore about what my clinic charges because another fertility clinic sent me their charges and it's double for what I'm paying. So I'm zipping it.
> 
> Ok.... I'm going to work... I think I've had my rage for the morning

:hugs::hugs: awww hun I know it sucks when people are trying to be nice and all you want them to do is shut it. My sis is always like "Just relax then it'll happen" Of course I wanna slap her along side the head :haha: 
I've been super emotional lately. With every cycle it gets worse. So I hope that when I'm committed to the funny farm we can be neighbours :winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

Yea, I think I'm bipolar now. Thanks to trying to conceive. So I'll get us some colorful straight jackets.


----------



## hoping4girl

OH RAINBOW STRAIGHT JACKETS!!! I forgot about those!!! I can crochet us rainbow scarves and we can tie ourselves up with them!! bahahaha!! :) 
I'm sorry about your secret being leaked Angel :( that really blows. tell them to suck it and shut the hell up. until they have been there they don't know how it is, or how to act, or how to NOT ask if you are pregnant. I feel bad cuz I kept asking my sis for the longest time, and now I know better. I did send her a fertility bracelet, but thats all I have done lately with her infertility issues. Lots of luck to you in dealign with them!!!

Racheal Ray is making popcorn with bacon on it. How did she know those are my two fav foods???


----------



## AC1987

Oh Hoping I know you said I should test at 13 dpo but I can't cause I'll be at my in laws and I REALLY dont want them seeing a test :haha: so I'll test at 12 dpo I figure if I'm pg it'll show up then.

I'm pathetic. I can't cut up a butternut squash so i cried :haha::haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL crying over squash! I'm watching grey again...so i will be crying shortly!!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> LOL crying over squash! I'm watching grey again...so i will be crying shortly!!

I admit I'm getting really sappy. :cry::haha: I'm SO up and down, one min I'm in tears next I'm laughing!! Gah! Poor dh hes gonna lose his mind if I get pg


----------



## hoping4girl

I hear ya. I am super weepy, don't knwo why I watch grey anyway, it just makes me cry more. but i think it gets it out of my system...so thats good. :)


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey ladies!! i have been following this thread for a little while and i have to say u girls crack me up! :haha::haha: mind if i join in???

i am here in the 2 week torture...biding my time peacefully for now. kinda wasn't trying as hard this month as it has been rough. my dog tore his ACL so he had his $3000 knee surgery a week ago. i dont temp or use OPK;s, just take a wild guess as to when it is a good time to :sex: :blush:

i have been having some symptoms, but i am trying not to sit around and SS. i have been really thirsty, craving all sorts of foods, and kinda crampy. i think i am around 6-8dpo maybe, and this morning there was a little bit of pink (TMI) when i wiped myself. nothing since other than some weird cramps. AF scheduled to be here like the beginning of next week, so i am trying to hold out from POAS until at least monday if i can. i prolly wont make the weekend without giving in tho :haha:


Congrats to Hoping on your BFP!!!! :dust: to everyone else waiting for their BFP like i am. Hang in there, we will get ours when it is our time!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am sorry about your pup! Two summers ago, one of my dogs had to have his tail amputated to the wonderful tune of $800. Well, that took my hubby and I honeymoon fund away.


----------



## Angel baby

I just want everyone to know that I'm over my psychotic moment from this morning! I haven't killed or beat the hell out of anyone. Yup, I'm patting my back. And rubbing my head and kicking my leg like a dog! Lol

Hi sandy! Welcome to crazy mental thread, where u can rant, rave and poas as much or little as you like. Make throw up looking cakes and post piss sticks! I like them. Still waiting on Bree to have her dog pee on one.


----------



## hoping4girl

welcome sandy and thank u!!! we have a crazy thread, cuz we are all nuts! :) and sorry about your puppy!!! lots of luck to you! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and plastik, I'm really sorry about the horse! 

We get so attached to these critters!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah crap angel!!! i shoudl have my dog pee on one too!! and welcome back ladies :) i've been lonely today! thankfully i have been baking all day, but still ;) i miss you!! i think you should all stay home all day like me ;)


----------



## Angel baby

Stupid AF didn't show today.

I wish I could stay home! DH had the nerve to ask me if he could stay home when we have children. Ummm... That would be a hell no. Lol! Not if I can't! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL my DH is waiting for me to write somethign thats spectacular so he doesn't have to work anymore too!! LOL but thats not happening right now....I should get back to that tho. anywhos, I say you can stay home!! and ~patooie~ on AF for not showing when she should!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I would love to stay home all day! Especially if someone was baking! 
I'm sorry about your horse, plastik, I love animals! And hate to hear of them being sick or in pain but when they pass you miss them so much! I have 3 dogs and 2 cats and love them all very much! Although everyone is driving me crazy tonight, dogs included! I'm super crampy, like my tummy if in one huge knot! Terrible! My Boston terrier stepped on my tummy and I yelled so loud in pain she peed on me! So now I'm crampy with pee on my legs! What a night! So glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## hoping4girl

MAS!! you got peed on....i'm not gonna lie I laughed a little bit :haha::blush: cuz its funny :haha::blush: you might wanna shower.... LOL ok i'm really sorry i'm laughing at your expense....


----------



## Angel baby

You might wanna clean off a little bit! Lol!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am happy that I am not the only one with a lot of animals. I have four dogs and three cats. That doesn't include my Ts and my fish tanks. LOL 

I think I am going to spend my whole weekend doing my holiday baking. I haven't a clue what I am going to bake but I just want to bake. I might try my hand at making peanut butter balls. They are my favorite.


----------



## hoping4girl

I don't have a lot...just two dogs that are morons. :) my golden is the dumbest smart dog i've ever known, and they both suck at being guard dogs. I think the next one will be a boxer. 
I love peanut butter balls too!!! they are yummy :) today I made fudge, choc crinkle cookies, scotcharoos, and pretzels w/ a hershey kiss melted on top w/ an m&m squished in the middle. They were for my husbands safety meeting tho...I told him to bring me some leftovers :)


----------



## Angel baby

I only have a boxer. I love my sweet boxers. She is the 4th one I have and very good and well trained.

Hoping- are u sending any of that to us? And since u can't have Xanax anymore, stir in some of that in the chocolate please.


----------



## jeoestreich

I want to get a boxer or a French bulldog the next time we get another dog. Right now we have pitbulls. But I do not think my husband wants to own any other breed.


----------



## jeoestreich

Oh...pass the Xanax this way please. :D


----------



## hoping4girl

Well I would Angel but DH took it all!! He really better bring me leftovers..and I told him baby wanted some ribs too...they are having ribs at the meeting. hope he brings some of those home! I'm really resisting eating a bag of hugs so I can have ribs and scotcharoos! adn I can't mix in my xanax, what if somethign happens to my little hot dog (i saw a pic of somethign that looked like a hotdog in a bun, was supposed to be a baby but i didn't see it!!) I might need that xanax! LOL doc did say i could take dramamine tho! :)


----------



## Angel baby

It's not very nice not to share! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

well you know, if i put the xanax in the chocolate everyone will "just relax" and get pregnant right?? Its a miracle!!! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

Right! That's what I'm talking about! I spoke to this Chinese lady today about acupuncture and she said "u need see me now".


----------



## AC1987

*yawns* I'm tired! Baking tonight, gingerbread house and shapes.. made too much dough. like ALOT :haha: I'm bored of it so letting my dh cut shapes ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

why "you need see her now?" is she cute?? bahahah!!! yep. i'm a dork :)


----------



## Angel baby

"u need balance now, u come see me now" lol! I didn't but i sure chuckled!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and I searched and don't see many Chinese women or fact none on these boards and decided I probably should listen to thechines lady and acupuncture! Lol


----------



## italianqtpie

Hello! I'll catch up tomorrow. Had a HUGE St. Jude's benefit tonight :cry::thumbup:
Check in tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## Sandy1222

jeoestreich said:


> I am happy that I am not the only one with a lot of animals. I have four dogs and three cats. That doesn't include my Ts and my fish tanks. LOL
> 
> I think I am going to spend my whole weekend doing my holiday baking. I haven't a clue what I am going to bake but I just want to bake. I might try my hand at making peanut butter balls. They are my favorite.

hehe.....being a vet tech i have a small zoo here in my house. good thing my hubby keeps the numbers under control tho. I got 2 cats, a doberman, a snake, chinchilla, and a 75 gallon cichlid tank, at least for now. i want another dog, but apparently a kid needs to come first according to OH :haha:


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> I don't have a lot...just two dogs that are morons. :) my golden is the dumbest smart dog i've ever known, and they both suck at being guard dogs. I think the next one will be a boxer.
> I love peanut butter balls too!!! they are yummy :) today I made fudge, choc crinkle cookies, scotcharoos, and pretzels w/ a hershey kiss melted on top w/ an m&m squished in the middle. They were for my husbands safety meeting tho...I told him to bring me some leftovers :)

:haha: although i own a doberman who mind you weighs 90lbs, by no means do i have a guard dog. my doorbell rings and the dog continues to either sleep or look around him, confused by the noise. it isn't until someone comes in that he will all of a sudden run over to the door happy to greet the company arriving!!! to top it off, one clap of thunder reduces him to a shaking lump in the corner of the room or running into my closet for shelter.....and if the smoke alarms should ever go off that is yet another reason to run and hide!!! damn sissy dog!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Bree! see you tomorrow!!! 
Angel! have fun w/ your chinese lady!!! ;) 
Sandy! Dobermans scare me....I got bit by a dog when I was little, and dogs have frightened me since. but, I'm trying hard!! 
and DH isn't back from his meeting yet....i want some ribs!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I just ate a whole bag of popcorn. Totally not good. And it is not a good thing that they let me go on facebook at work now. LOL 

Oh by the way, my home computer is now fix. Yay!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh....when I make popcorn I have like...7 bags in a giant bowl. probably not 7 but I have a lot in there!! LOL popcorn is my weakness!!! yippee for your computer working!!!

and I'm quickly slipping into "i'm pissed at DH for not getting his dumb ass home and bringing me some *ucking RIBS!!!!!! HOPE you brought your key a**hole cuz I"m gonna be in bed soon and I"m not getting up to let your ASS IN!!!"


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL Hoping. That is too funny. Now I want some ribs.


----------



## hoping4girl

Yeah me too!! *ucker!!!! Where's my dam ribs?? It's gonna be too late to eat them by the time his Chitty chatty ass gets home! GRRRR!


----------



## jeoestreich

My husband is the worst about chit chatting. I swear he talks more than I do. I am usually the one waiting for him to quiet chatting with people to leave places.


----------



## hoping4girl

I really hate that.... stupid boys!!! I'm not positive on this but I'm pretty sure I am having a hormonal surge right now.


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL...too funny. I cried at everything right before I miscarried. My hubby was like WTF is wrong with you.


----------



## Sandy1222

ugh....men. i just dont understand them sometimes, yet not sure i want to. does anyone else have a DH who seems to feel the need to hold onto a boob while falling asleep?? seriously....if i am trying to fall asleep i do not need to be fondled. if i am already cold and trying to hide under the covers to get warm, i do not need your cold hand up my shirt, thank you. 

i did ask him once what the obsession was and his response was "well i dont have them and i like them". i dont have a nut sa*k either, but you dont see me grabbing yours at night when i go to sleep..... :dohh:

sorry for the rant....i just seem to be moody lately and somehow hubby always finds his way into the crosshairs. :wacko:


----------



## jeoestreich

My husband does that. Also he is constantly playing with my nipples if we are laying in bed reading. It drives me crazy. He always huffs when I tell him to either stop or f**k me. Ugh...men.


----------



## plastikpony

Bahahahah!! You ladies kill me! Hi Sandy!! :hi: I ALSO have a Doberman!! He's only 9 months at the moment, and going through his 'Doberteens', if you know what I mean! Such a cutie! Hoping, I know Dobes have a bit of a reputation, but if you get a well bred one they are the best dogs around. Caring and loyal and such good cuddlers!!! Plus, living in Johannesburg, South Africa, it helps to have a big scary dog to stop the badies trying to pole-vault over my MASSIVE electric fence  I also have an Italian Greyhound who is just TOO GORGEOUS! She's 4 years old now, such a princess!


----------



## AC1987

:cry: I saw a line!!! Am I losing my mind? I really don't know what to think
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0052.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 21









DSCF0053.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Angel baby

I see a line!!! Go get a FRER!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping did you get the ribs?!? Lolol!


----------



## brittanyaliss

I see a line so we most be going crazy together...


----------



## Angel baby

My husband has been a little aggravated I haven't been texting him alot lately while at work. Duh... I been busy! Lol! Anyways, I sent him this text this morning....

We are not getting pregnant yet because there is a special sperm and egg God wants fertilized. So... Will you release that special sperm and I'll work on that special egg?

:haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

AC1987 said:


> :cry: I saw a line!!! Am I losing my mind? I really don't know what to think

I see a line too!!!! :happydance: woohoo!!! I agree w/ Angel go get an frer! 

He finally came home w/ the ribs....AFTER 10!!! I can't eat ribs after 10 at night! AHOLE!!! Then he has the balls to ask me if I'm mad when he gets home....I look at the clock and look at him and said NO!!! Then I went to bed...he came to bed and was goign to get in the shower but just sat there on the end of the bed, so I told him I was pissed he was home after 10. and the reason was because when he had these meetings in Montana he had to drive for an hour to get home and he was still home before 9! but now they are 15 minutes away and he's home after10! I said I know there is nothign you can do about it but i'm pissed so leave me alone! and get in the shower so I can put this vag cream in! dumbass! :dohh: oh this is going to be a fun pregnancy for him!!! :haha: I feel better today....but when he came home to get the snacks he told me one of his guys at work has a sister, she had a stillborn baby yesterday :cry: That made me super sad. And that duggar lady had a mc...which honestly i think was the best for her health, but she was pretty far along and thats sad too. 
wow i have really rambled on here haven't I?? anyway, AC go test again!!!! or test tomorrow morning!!! or when you get back from visiting!! :happydance: I'm excited!!!


----------



## AC1987

I tested again with a dollar store one and it came up faster then before. I'm SO nervous and scared I REALLY want this to stick :( I won't believe it til like 2-3 weeks from now :haha: or until I have a bump


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL no worries AC, I'm the same way!!! I won't be happy till I see the ultrasound w/ a heartbeat in January!!! well...wait...thats not true. I will be happy today when I eat some ribs!!! :)


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> LOL no worries AC, I'm the same way!!! I won't be happy till I see the ultrasound w/ a heartbeat in January!!! well...wait...thats not true. I will be happy today when I eat some ribs!!! :)

awww I want ribs now.. I haven't had them in AGES! well last month but still.. its been a while :haha: omg I'm SO fat.. well no I'm not I'm scrawney and could get away with skinny jeans.. now my jeans wont do up NONE of them will except this ONE pair that I used to hafta keep pulling up. Only I dont feel THAT bloated but I feel awful when I force the jean zipper up. is that a good thing?


----------



## hoping4girl

yes, that is a good thing. i have been in my bigger jeans...for the past two weeks. I only have two pair tho so i do the laundry a lot ;) I dont really feel bloated either, but I know I must be. Altho....w/ my first two my hips spread very quickly....so by about 7 weeks i couldn't button my pants. rubber bands work wonders!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Oh wow! What a chatty day! I see a line AC, that is excellent!
I have a pug - chewy, a Boston terrier - Stella and a chocolate lab - koko and 2 blue/grey kitties William and smokee aka kitty kitty scumbag- that's what dh calls him, lol.
I still have terrible cramps but I'm clean! Lol. No pee pee legs right now, she is sitting on my feet right now though gazing lovingly at me. My friends had 2 dobermans when we were young and they were awesome! My sister has a beautiful brindle boxer and he is awesome too. I love dogs! I can't wait to have another baby to add to my large family!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm sooooo glad it's Friday! I told dh that I want to get drunk all weekend and have monkey sex! A little practice for O time!


----------



## Angel baby

Omg AF came in fury! No.... Beyond fury!!! White pants and all! Like a feakin waterfall at the most inappropriate time!!! I'm glad she finally here but am so embarrassed it was about in front if 30 people. No kidding I've never been so heavy right off bat! Anywho, appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh that's crappy angel, the witch is sooooo inconvenient! Glad you can get on with the next cycle though!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Angel...that sucks but is good all at the same time. I'll eat a piece of fudge for you....


----------



## Sandy1222

plastikpony said:


> Bahahahah!! You ladies kill me! Hi Sandy!! :hi: I ALSO have a Doberman!! He's only 9 months at the moment, and going through his 'Doberteens', if you know what I mean! Such a cutie! Hoping, I know Dobes have a bit of a reputation, but if you get a well bred one they are the best dogs around. Caring and loyal and such good cuddlers!!! Plus, living in Johannesburg, South Africa, it helps to have a big scary dog to stop the badies trying to pole-vault over my MASSIVE electric fence  I also have an Italian Greyhound who is just TOO GORGEOUS! She's 4 years old now, such a princess!

LOL....ahh the doberteens how could i ever forget them!!! he just may be in that stage for awhile. took mine a few years to work them out of his system LOL. They are awesome dogs tho...and they do have a horrendous reputation but if u give them a chance you find out quickly how wonderful they really are. i dont blame you for wanting a big dog from the sounds of where you live.


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> ah Angel...that sucks but is good all at the same time. I'll eat a piece of fudge for you....

fudge?? where?? i must find some now.....dammit!! :haha:


----------



## Sandy1222

grr...today sucked. woke up this morning and while attempting to brush my teeth i realized that my gag reflex became a super gag reflex and ended up puking. not cool. so i carefully brushed again and went to work. back is still killing me and now my boobs are starting to hurt. had a small wave of nausea before, but i was also hungry too. oh, and lets not forget the damn cramps. af isnt due for another few days, but i can't help but find myself sitting here symptom spotting like i said i wouldnt do. i want to pee on a stick, but it is still too early for me (even tho i have no idea when i actually ovulated....i took a guess for my ticker lol). god i hate this wait.

the only plus side of today is that my cat has decided to massage my upper back and shoulders with his kneading :haha: not about to swat him away anytime soon!!!


----------



## Angel baby

U suck hoping! I just wanted 1 piece of chocolate with Xanax! Chocolate, Xanax and milk! Nummy, nummy, nummy! 

I'm trying to decide if I should continue to temp. Maybe it will take a little stress off me OR could cause more stress. I'll have to think about it. 

Sandy, your not suppose to gag yourself with a toothbrush. It's for your teeth. Hint... "tooth"brush. Lol! I actually do it to from time to time


----------



## Sandy1222

Angel baby said:


> U suck hoping! I just wanted 1 piece of chocolate with Xanax! Chocolate, Xanax and milk! Nummy, nummy, nummy!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should continue to temp. Maybe it will take a little stress off me OR could cause more stress. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> Sandy, your not suppose to gag yourself with a toothbrush. It's for your teeth. Hint... "tooth"brush. Lol! I actually do it to from time to time

:haha: that usually isn't my goal, but i couldnt even brush the molars on the side of my mouth without gagging!!! i barely got to the ones all the way in the back. 

then again...having a gag reflex like that could get me out of having to partake in certain "activites" :blush: :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

eww gaggy gross!!! i only threw up once w/ my first...and it was when i was brushing my teeth! 
ANGEL! I would send you the fudge...but it would melt on the way down there!!! its super soft fudge...almost spoon fudge. my mom used to make spoon fudge all the time. on accident of course...but i loved it :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

TWW for me. Impatience. I'm only 2 dpo and I could kill someone out of irritation.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh those kind of activities my excuse is, " there is a study that shows too much oral sex causes throat cancer!" he usually just rolls his eyes! Lol!


----------



## jeoestreich

So I have no clue how this cycle will go. The hubby and I only had sex on Thursday morning and. I am really not for sure when I O'ed since I am not keeping track but I believe it was either Thursday or today. Hopefully I am not out of the running.


----------



## Sandy1222

Angel baby said:


> Oh those kind of activities my excuse is, " there is a study that shows too much oral sex causes throat cancer!" he usually just rolls his eyes! Lol!

:haha::haha::haha:
i need to try this one too.....


----------



## AC1987

I miss sleeping. I'm SO exhausted in the day but can't seem to get enough sleep at night :(


----------



## jeoestreich

I still have to go to bed yet also. Ugh...I haven't been able to sleep that well. I toss and turn all night long and just feel so unrested when I get up. I hate it.


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo keep BD!!!

AC- have u tested again?


----------



## italianqtpie

*Plastik-*sorry about your dear horse :cry::hugs: I have one doggie and three cats. Would have more and more. Have thought about starting a no kill shelter of my own someday...oh I love the animals :kiss:

*Welcome, Sandy &Momma*:happydance:

Congrats, *AC!*

*Hopin-* how you feeling, love?

*Mas-*enjoy your monkey sex this weekend :D :hugs:

*Angel-*sorry for the AF accident. I had that happen, driving home from Canada...in a rental car...on their seats...WITH MY BOSS!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## AC1987

Angel, I want to test again but can't as I'm at my in laws. Will test sunday evening. praying AF doesn't show this weekend


----------



## Angel baby

Oh that's right! Maybe it will be blazing dark by the time u do! So excited to see another!


----------



## hoping4girl

bree~feeling good. surprised this cream isn't leaking out of me all the time....i'm not too interested in breakfast but other than that good. bbs a little sore, worse at night. not much cramping anymore. and thats about it! :)
AC! I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!!! 
Oh and BREE~when you open your no kill shelter I'll come help you love the kitties!!! I'm not allowed to have any, youngest is allergic, but I love them!! and the doggies too :) 

how is everyone else feeling??


----------



## Angel baby

Good, good, good!

I'll be even better when I get my lips around the rim of a salty margarita tonight! Lol


----------



## hoping4girl

oohh....i would love a salty margarita...but tequila and me do not get along at all!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm sitting at the fertility doc with 3 women and 1 guy and they are loud as hell having a group prayer. I heard them say embryo transfer. I thought I walked into a family reunion. 

Well I'm bitter so I didn't shave my legs for them! Just do the scan, poke me and give me my script so I don't have to be here for another 10 days! Blah!


----------



## hoping4girl

bahahaha!!! wait are they chanting and throwing snakes around cuz that would be freakin awesome!!! sorry, like i said...not much into praying ;) 
and I say we all boycott shaving and just.....dont' shave till we all have babies!!! hairiness rules!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Lol! If they would have started throwing snakes, I would have been out of there! All of them walked back too so I guess they all want to be present for the transfer! Craziness up here! 

I'm boycotting the shaving too. Little aggravated when I seen about 4 follicles starting on my blocked side and just 2 on my good side. I told the nurse I didn't like that one bit and those 2 on my left better not disappear or I'm going to go psycho. She laughed but I was serious.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh! And I told her about my AF mess yesterday and she laughed and laughed! Then she stuck the stupid magic wand up there and saud your lining is still really thick! And before I could think what was coming out of my mouth which was 50 cuss words was " I don't know how on the hell it could be! I bet ifi stuck 2 effing super tampons in I would soak the damn thing in 1 hour! Her look on her face was shocked! Lol! She said it was the clomid and was normal and looks like my lining really thickened this time! No shit Sherlock!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL NICE!!!! You are hormonal Angel!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

I am! I told you I needed a Xanax! It's sad when you know you are hormonal and mean and can't stop! The girl took another hcg blood pregnancy test and I looked at her like she was STUPID! Really? You just did it last Monday AND it's clear there ain't nothing sticking in there with the waterfall of blood! Hr response was it was included with the routine cost of lab work and to be sure! Oh just bite me!


----------



## hoping4girl

it doesn't matter if its covered it was a test that wasn't needed! what a douche. sorry....i'm tired and I need a nap but I have to help my husband insulate the attic. i'm on "putting the insulation into the machine" duty and he's on "blowing it into the attic" duty. but right now I'm on "i'm tired and hungry" duty. gonna eat some more ribs ;)


----------



## Angel baby

Yup she's a douche! I ought to ask her when she calls me back with my estrogen results what my pregnancy test is so I can hear the pause and after she says negative start screaming and crying! Bahahahahahaha!!

Go get some ribs and eat! Your going to be all itchy after messing with that insulation!


----------



## Sandy1222

Angel baby said:


> Yup she's a douche! I ought to ask her when she calls me back with my estrogen results what my pregnancy test is so I can hear the pause and after she says negative start screaming and crying! Bahahahahahaha!!
> 
> Go get some ribs and eat! Your going to be all itchy after messing with that insulation!

i totally think you should do that to her when she calls you back :haha::haha::haha:

of course i POAS this morning and of course BFN......grrrr i hate waiting!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I really can't help but laugh after today but it just keeps getting funnier!

I go to my regular cvs to get the prescription clomid, and apparently after I purchased it last month they didn't feel the need to re-stock. So I go to walgreens and wait about 15 minutes, no big deal. Even tell the pharmacist if he is almost out re-stock. Get out to my car, and open the info sheet and read antidepressant and look at the pill, definately not the same pill! Omg! I could have rolled over and died! If he would have gave me that last month I would have totally taken it!!! So needless to say I stomped in there mad as hell and asked him has he ever heard of a anti-depressant, this one in particular that is given for exactly 5 days??? Come on!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH for crying out loud!!! you are having quite a rough day Angel you need a hug!!! I need a shower....and to get off my feet they hurt so bad!!well...i'm off them right now :) so...tell DH to give you a hug!! and I will stay on my ass :)


----------



## Angel baby

I actually thought the pharmacy stuff was quite funny. I think my hormones are out of wack and nervous about speaking in front of 50+ people tonight so I'm on edge because I don't like doing stuff like that. I gotta get a few drinks to relax I think.


----------



## Angel baby

Say a prayer, I'm going to need it.


----------



## AC1987

So apparently my dh is in more denial then me ahhaha hes like "You're not pg" :baby: I dont think he'll believe it since i had the mc back in june i think he thinks this will end in one too so hes not taking it seriously


----------



## Angel baby

Tell him , get with the program! Your pregnant and it's sticking! I'm excited for u!


----------



## Angel baby

Hangover city at my house!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I had a virgin margarita at the mexican restaurant last night....it was yummy :) but no hangover for me! AAHH! my ticker changed again!! its a pea!!! :) sorry, I get really excited about that :)


----------



## AC1987

:cry: Thats so adorable!!! I can't wait to confirm my pg :) testing tonight, and probably for the next few days:haha:


----------



## Mas1118

:test:I'm excited for you AC!:happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

We had a great weekend! Went to my dh kids Xmas party and then we dropped our son at my parents and went shopping for ME!!! It was fun. I was showing Dave ( my hubby ) some pjs I liked and saying how it had snowflakes on them and they would match our Xmas tree and this old lady rolled her eyes at Dave and said " happy wife, happy life " and winked at him, he thought it was hilarious. My parents and my nanny came to our house for dinner sat night and slept over, so we had an outside fire in the snow and drank wine and ate a big pork tenderloin dinner. Today is beautiful and sunny and we went for a walk in the snow with the dogs and threw snow balls at them. I am waiting to ovulate now, so I'm cd4 today so probably O around Dec 21st or around there. I'm going to get a ticker. What is the best site for one?


----------



## AC1987

mmmm I love pork tenderloin!!

sooo hey guys looky :winkwink:


However how do I convince my dh i didn't just take away the word "not" :nope: he wont believe me GRRRR.... anyone know how soon I should get it confirmed at a doc. I'm so new to everything :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0080.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hoping4girl

woohoo AC!! I think you just call the clinic and ask if you can get a pregnancy conformation test, cuz you got a positive at home. You should just be able to go in and poas for like $30. thats what I paid anyway. Then you should be able to make an appt w/ your doc! 

AFM~I'm so mad at DH I can't WAIT till he leaves for MT tomorrow!!!! We were shopping, getting back on the interstate to go home, and he decides when he turns onto the on ramp is the best time to open his drink and look for his sunglasses which are on the floor of the car somewhere. The car is headed straight for a reflector pole, so I grab the wheel and steer it onto the road, since he isn't paying attention. He blows up at me saying the car wasn't going to go into the ditch....I haven't talked to him since. I know he thinks it was just my stupid hormones being dumb, but we really were gonna hit a pole!!! and god forbid he say he is sorry. OH good his least favorite commercial is on right now...he usually mutes the tv but i'm making him listen to it. dumbass.


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats AC! 

Hoping- men are hard headed

I've recovered from my hell of a hangover this morning. Took my clomid, not sure if I should have but I did. I was mighty sickly this morning. Got half my paperwork done and I'm good to go


----------



## hoping4girl

Paperwork sucks. I'm sorry. DH said he was sorry...finally....so I gave him a decent hair cut. I was seriously considering NOT putting the guard on there and shaving it all the way down...that would teach him! LOL anyway, we decided we should write a christmas letter this year...since we moved and not many people know. Not because we didn't tell them, but because they just don't seem to give a crap, so yeah. DH's family kinda blows. Anywhos.....paperwork for me too! oh and wrapping presents...more paperwork! and I have to go to the post office this week. and bake cookies for cub scouts. wow i didn't realize i had such a busy week.....bummer!! DH is goign to be gone I should be able to just do nothing till Friday ;) 
Ok I'll stop rambling now. I know, I do it a lot....and I'm not even drunk!!! 
AC~go to the clinic tomorrow!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats AC!


----------



## plastikpony

YAY AC!!! That is SO fantastic! Congratulations :D

Hoping, men are really hopeless a lot of the time. You have to take pity on them. :haha: I'm sure you'll miss him while he's gone.

Angel, very glad you got over your hang over, those are never fun. The night prior to the hang over is good for baby-making though, or so I've heard. :blush:

Well, I have no symptoms. It's very depressing. How am I supposed to SS if I don't have any symptoms to obsess about??! I'm still itchy all over though, with no sign of a rash. Most annoying. And I've sneezed four times today, but that isn't out of the ordinary. Do you know whats really annoying though? Is that AF is due on the day we are driving up to Namibia!!! We're doing it over two days, but total driving time is about 19 hours!! Ugh! Coming on during that drive is not going to be fun. Maybe the :witch: will just stay away. That would be SUPER_AWESOME!!

And even worse than that is that I won't be able to come online during that time :( And I don't know if I'll have internet access in Namibia! How am I going to get through two weeks without you ladies? And what if AF shows? Who will commiserate with me? And what if she doesn't (although I'm too scared to hope she won't)? *sigh*

Ok, enough babbeling. Off to work with me!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Just dropped my husband off to fly to the left coast for the week....and my OPK strips are getting darker...it will be a Christmas miracle if I hold off until Saturday to Ovulate this month :cry:

Congrats, again AC!

Angel, sorry about the shit with the doc/nurse.:wacko: If you didn't notice the pills were antidepressents, you would be one HAPPY, but possibly non-preggo woman!:shrug:


----------



## AC1987

awww omg that sucks italianqtpie(sorry forget your name,mines Ashley btw) I HATE it when I would ov and stupid stupid things would come up!

I'm SO annoyed at my DH at the moment he keeps telling me "Don't excited, stop being happy" I'm like grrr wanting to slap him :haha: Like I cant HELP it YES I AM excited!! Why shouldn't I be, yes I know theres always a possibility of an MC but I'm not gonna put my life on hold cause of it. :winkwink:Really emotional lately :haha:

But I probably won't see a doc til next week, most likely at some kinda urgent care as I don't have a doc :haha: I'm sure they do those kinda tests.


----------



## plastikpony

I'm so sorry Bree, that is truly crappy!! Sending non-ovulation thoughts your way!!

AC, of COURSE you get to be excited!!! I mean really. Men!! Honestly they are just useless sometimes!!!

I'm having this consistent pain just inside of my right hip bone. That means I must be pregnant, right??!?! :haha: :haha:

Also, bbs are starting to hurt. :holly: But they did that last month too...


----------



## hoping4girl

:xmas3: HI BREE!! I've missed you!!! How dark are your OPK's getting? I hope it holds off too!!! 
AC~I think your husband and my husband should get together and go bowling :xmas4:

And I'm not sure I'll miss him for a while. When we lived in Montana, before he got a promotion, he was on a week off a week. Which means I didn't see him for a week, and he was with me all week every day all day the next week. We were both ready for the week on time around day 6 of week off, and ready for week off around day 5 of week on. so now He is home every night, every weekend. and after shopping with him yesterday, I'd like nothign better than to be away from him for a couple of days :xmas4: We know we need our alone time!!! or away from each other time at least. I'm very happy he gets to be home every night, he gets to do things w/ the boys and be there for basketball games and cubscouts, which is really nice. and about once a month he goes back up to billings to meetings for a week. and I'm really not worried he will ever cheat on me or anything that week cuz billings is dirty! in more ways than one! LOL ANYWAY, I'm done rambling. AGAIN :haha: back to my coffee!! :coffee:


----------



## hoping4girl

OH and plastik~ that pain by your hip is your muscles stretching ;) your preggers!!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> :xmas3: HI BREE!! I've missed you!!! How dark are your OPK's getting? I hope it holds off too!!!
> AC~I think your husband and my husband should get together and go bowling :xmas4:
> 
> And I'm not sure I'll miss him for a while. When we lived in Montana, before he got a promotion, he was on a week off a week. Which means I didn't see him for a week, and he was with me all week every day all day the next week. We were both ready for the week on time around day 6 of week off, and ready for week off around day 5 of week on. so now He is home every night, every weekend. and after shopping with him yesterday, I'd like nothign better than to be away from him for a couple of days :xmas4: We know we need our alone time!!! or away from each other time at least. I'm very happy he gets to be home every night, he gets to do things w/ the boys and be there for basketball games and cubscouts, which is really nice. and about once a month he goes back up to billings to meetings for a week. and I'm really not worried he will ever cheat on me or anything that week cuz billings is dirty! in more ways than one! LOL ANYWAY, I'm done rambling. AGAIN :haha: back to my coffee!! :coffee:

Is it ok to :sex: in the first tri? I'm too scared too, and my bbs are KILLING me any pressure on them and I'm like OUCH! ... also I don't really have a sex drive, but am a little nervous on if my dh is going through withdrawl or not :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

well we can't. Our doc told us not till 11 weeks. DH is counting down. Doc said most doctors are 50/50 on it, they say there is no proof it causes problems but no proof it won't either....if you had multiple miscarriages most docs will tell you no sex. so.....yeah. if it makes you uncomfortable, then dont. :)


----------



## Sandy1222

Congrats AC!! 

So here I sit still waiting..either for af or a BFP. Took another test this mornig and bfn. My boobs feel like they were in an UFC fight and my nipples are supersensitive and feel like they are on fire every so often. Other than that I have been my moody self and honestly the cramps I keep getting kinda feel like af will be here soon enough. I just want an answer dammit!!!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks hoping! :)

First tri section is a scary place to be.. now I'm worried even MORE :baby: 
ps I agree about our dhs needing to go bowling together :haha: 

My dh said the funniest thing to me today. Hes like "I can feel your bbs when you hug me!" (I'm really small in that area) :happydance: 

Sandy good luck with your testing!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going to be extremely lucky if I get knocked up this month. I think I ovulated sometime between Thursday and Saturday and the hubby and I only BDed on Thursday morning. Ugh.


----------



## Mas1118

:xmas16:Hi everyone! Hope all is well,
CONGRATS AC! Super cool to see it say PREGNANT!
Bree, it may hold off until then, keep us posted with pics of the pee sticks, lol. And when you get a positive opk you may not O for 24 hrs. 5 more sleeps until he is home!
I hate hangovers! And pissy grumpy men suck too! Mine can be a horror at times! Lately he has been pretty sweet though. 
I am super excited for Christmas!:xmas12::xmas6::xmas8:
I figure I will ovulate in a little over a week. I am cd 5.
I think I will start poas on cd 8 or 9 just to be sure.


----------



## jeoestreich

I think next month I am going to start using OPKs. What kind are the best?


----------



## hoping4girl

I like using the smily face ones from clear blue. I tried the first response ones, but they are all....you have to start on a certain day and bla bla biddy blah blah and I just didn't like them! plus they were super spendy. Smiley face ones are no guessers. its nice. they are spendy too, but notlike the first response ones. the answer ones are good too, you just have to decipher the lines on your own. 
OH and J~ it only takes once!!! they say so in sex ed ;)


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL Hoping. I hope that it only took once this month. I just don't know. I am at the point where I have been trying for so long that I am ready to give up.


----------



## hoping4girl

Have u been to the doc at all?


----------



## jeoestreich

Yes we have. The hubby is fine. I do not ovulate every month on my own. They do not know why. I do know that I do not have PCOS. I am taking a break until after the first of the year and then I am going back to the doctor.


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Say a prayer, I'm going to need it.

How did it go ? :hugs:

Question, when you do the trigger, does that mean both sides release what they have?

If you still have the larger ones on the blocked side, will the do the IUI?

:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> :xmas16:Hi everyone! Hope all is well,
> CONGRATS AC! Super cool to see it say PREGNANT!
> Bree, it may hold off until then, keep us posted with pics of the pee sticks, lol. And when you get a positive opk you may not O for 24 hrs. 5 more sleeps until he is home!
> I hate hangovers! And pissy grumpy men suck too! Mine can be a horror at times! Lately he has been pretty sweet though.
> I am super excited for Christmas!:xmas12::xmas6::xmas8:
> I figure I will ovulate in a little over a week. I am cd 5.
> I think I will start poas on cd 8 or 9 just to be sure.

:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

jeoestreich said:


> I think next month I am going to start using OPKs. What kind are the best?

i'm no expert, but LOVED the smiley ones! :D

This month, i found some regular poas kind that are cheap and janky. I haven't even temped. With him gone, i'm just going to focus on losing some of this junk in the trunk this month!


----------



## AC1987

Just cause I'm cheesy and have humor of a kid sometimes... i noticed my sweet potato looked like a rat so i drew eyes on it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0081.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1









DSCF0082.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hoping4girl

bahahaha!! it is a rat!!! :) 

my sister doesnt o on her own either. its because of her diabetes tho. and shes overweight. :( because of her diabetes. stupid diabetes!


----------



## Angel baby

Hello everyone! I been so busy with work it's been unreal!

Bree- I will trigger regardless and trigger helps to release all mature eggs. More targets! I hope. I feel alot tugging on both sides so maybe my unblocked side is catching up. O go in Sunday for day 10 scans so that will give me more of an idea where I stand. Hopefully u will not ovulate before he gets back! Fx u have perfect timing!

Jeo- hopefully you catch it this month. All opks suck to me! Lol! digital is probably the best.

AC- love the rat!

Mas- where r u at in your cycle?

Hoping- I have to have a break from my DH occasionally too or we will drive each other crazy.

Afm- my speech went well, thanks to tequila and a bunch of jello shots! I got nice bonus and employee of the year and excited and thrilled.


----------



## hoping4girl

thats really awesome angel!!! :)


----------



## AC1987

angel!wait... you made a speech after tequilla?? how did you manage to stand up and not slur your words while walking into walls?:haha:

I will never touch tequilla again!! One time had 3 shots only remember the 1st :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

tequila makes me so queezy right after I start sipping it...I can't do it! vodka yes, tequila no! :)


----------



## AC1987

I'm a little scared, I took another pg test, and it was lighter...well actually the same color as before. Should I be worried? I'm SO scared of losing it....


----------



## hoping4girl

no you shouldn't be worried yet. post a pic :) I'm sure it will be fine!! but I know how you feel!!


----------



## AC1987

Ok heres the pics... I dunno I just thought for sure they would be some nice dark lines.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0001.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9









DSCF0003.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Angel baby

They look good! As for tequila, I'm sure my words were slurring but nobody said anything but of course they were probably drunk too


----------



## Angel baby

This clomid gives me the major munchies!


----------



## hoping4girl

I want some munchies! :) 

AC~go buy an FRER. My lines get darker with them. The line is still there, its not getting darker, it could just be a bad batch of tests?


----------



## AC1987

True they are cheapie ones.. I just don't know if my DH will be ok with me buying the more expensive ones, he still thinks i'm gonna mc :dohh: someone needs to slap him and think positive thoughts :haha: its funny cause hes still in denial that i was even pg back in june, he says that the tests were just false positives thats all.


----------



## Angel baby

Tell him I'm coming to bonk him over the head! Lol!


----------



## jeoestreich

I love Tequila! In fact, I want some right now.


----------



## hoping4girl

How far were u whenu MC AC?


----------



## hoping4girl

mmmm i ate too much comfort food for supper tonight!!! tater tot casserole! YUMMY!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had a huuuugeeeee steak and like 8 Reese's Cups. YUMMY.


----------



## italianqtpie

my opk's just keep getting darker and darker :cry:


----------



## Angel baby

I had another margarita tonight!

Bree- how dark? Did u BD before he left?


----------



## Mas1118

Post a pick Bree!
Congrats angel on your award! That is awesome!
Hoping, you are making me hungry!
AC try not to worry, give it a day or two and test again.
Jeo, I have used numerous opk types and I only ever got a positive opk when I was triggered! So this month I bought a bunch of internet cheapies and am going to poas 2 or 3 times a day and hope for the best!

I am on a stupid diet with dh! The dumb cabbage soup diet! I must a been crazy to suggest it. He wants to lose 10 lbs by Xmas and I wouldn't mind losing five, but I don't know if I'll make it. It is day 1 of a 7 day diet and already I'm thinking of cheating! If I'm focusing on being hungry and when I get to eat maybe I'll stop obsessing somewhat about getting pg and it will happen. So I'm going to try to stick to it. I had a raging headache today though, prob from lack of sustenance!


----------



## Mas1118

Angel, I am cd6 today and figured I'll ovulate next week anywhere from 22 to 26 so were going to have lots of holiday


----------



## Mas1118

:sex::sex::sex::sex::xmas17::xmas13::xmas8: which I don't think dh will mind at all!:xmas22:


----------



## jeoestreich

Finally got some action today after a loooonnnnggg weekend. I hate the weekends when the hubby has to work.


----------



## italianqtpie

the line needs to be as dark as the test line, right??


----------



## jeoestreich

Yep. As dark or darker.


----------



## italianqtpie

jeoestreich said:


> Yep. As dark or darker.

and then I should have about a day to :sex:?


----------



## hoping4girl

no they say anywhere from 12-36 i have even read 40 hours after. so you have a couple days!!! my fingers are crossed for you bree!!!!

my dog farted. it smells. like really bad. 
and DH and I being apart must make me like him again or something, I just bought him a christmas present ;)


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> How far were u whenu MC AC?

I wasn't tracking ov back then, AF was due June 20th, didn't get it,tested positive on the 22nd, 24th and 27th a few hours after the 27th I got what I thought was AF but more heavier and more cramping, now I know it was an MC. I don't really know how far along I was but I have a 28-29 day cycle.

Now I feel like if I can make it past the date I mced I'll feel better and more relaxed that it'll stick..


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- I'm on cd6 so will be next week sometime. I'm having major hot flashes at bedtime. I'm also spotting which is really unusual for me.

Bree- hang in there!


----------



## hoping4girl

AC~you only have 4 more days till 5 weeks!!! my fingers are crossed!!!

Angel~are you spotting a lot? I don't ever spot either...well...except for this past month. and right before my period. so weird!!! tell the clomid to stop making your body be all menopausal!! ;)

today: I have to make cookies for DS cubscout meeting. He's carrying a flag! I'm gonna cry! stupid hormones!!


----------



## Angel baby

That's exactly what it feels like. Menopause. I mean hot flash bad! I'm guessing the spotting maybe residual from AF but it's weird it stopped for a day and came back light. 

Cookies is what I need!! Lots and lots of cookies!


----------



## hoping4girl

OMG!!! I need to get started on those cookies but I'm watching "I'm getting married and.." there is an arranged marriage on there, and the girl on there had never even been touched by a man and now she is married!! Its weird! I mean I get it, like thats their thing, and thats ok, thats probably the bravest thing I have ever seen someone go thru it was amazing! 
oh now there's a new on on, a hooker is getting married and a trans gender woman is getting married. not to each other, thats just the two stories. the trans gender kinda looks like my sister in law that we don't talk to cuz she's a beeotch. funny!


----------



## AC1987

I just floated to the mailboxes it seemed to check the mail :haha: then floated on home, I don't know why but it was a weird sensation, almost the high fever sorta feeling. Now I keep getting hot flashes and feeling like I'm gonna pass out or puke. Hopefully thats normal :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

hmm...i dont know if thats normal! LOL but who doesn't like floating!!! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bbs are definitely bigger. I mean, whether I'm pg or not, bigger bbs this month made me happy hahaha. I was an A up until last week, now I'm a B! FINALLY. Thanks, life.


----------



## Mas1118

Bigger boobies are great! I'm fairly flat myself so when they grow its a bonus! 

Angel, the hot flashes are from the clomid, when I was on it they got worse every month, it really sucked at night, blankets on, blankets off, blankets on, blankets off...........all night long! I'm not sure about the spotting though. My period always starts for about 2 days then it disappears for a day or two then I spot lightly for a couple of days before it is gone- but that is all the time for me.


----------



## Mas1118

Bree, I have also read that it can be up to 48 hrs. After positive opk to ovulate, FXed!

AC I was very dizzy a lot with my son, I have low blood pressure, so it is a big symptom with me.

Hoping, i wish I had cookies, stupid diet! My son was in a Xmas concert last night and I cried and I'm not even hormonal at the moment!

Jeo, getting some action is always good!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok.....I was an A thruout highschool....then in college I think I maybe was almost a B. Then I got pregnant. I grew to a C. Then I got pregnant again. NOW I'm a 36 DD. For now. they are getting bigger. OH WAIT! I should clarify: my left boob is a DD. my right is a C 1/2 catching up to the left now. I'm pretty sure she's a D now.So....my point...treasure the small bb's. You an wear button down shirts still. I can't. altho DH likes it when I try cuz he has a peep hole. such a dork :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I am high on ether right now at work. LOL I am all giggling. Our hoods suck and they do not vent very well. It is going to be a long night.

The hubby is pissing me off right now all. He was suppose to get up and make me lunch but never did. Ugh...damn boys. Plus I did not get anymore action like I wanted to last night. He just ignored me. Boo!


----------



## AC1987

Seriously what IS it with the left ones growing!? my right one STILL is just an A :haha: like I think it may have grown SOME but a TINY bit. My left one now is noticibly bigger :blush:


----------



## jeoestreich

I have the problem that my right one is bigger than my left one. Ugh.


----------



## winterfresh

Hey guys, 

So as you will probably be able to tell I am new at this. Just wanted to talk and needed someone to vent to. I'm not currently trying to have children (because of certain circumstances) but my boyfriend and I are happy and have been together for almost three years now (So it wouldn't be the end of the world). 

Here's my dilemma. I have been on the pill for about two and a half years now, and take it continually every month. I have never missed a period and am pretty regular. Last month my period came a day before i was expecting it and was heavy right from the start. It arrived on Nov 30th and surprisingly only lasted for two days and then was light until i started back on the pill (Dec 4th). Now I know this sounds a little crazy but i think I may have ovulated early this month, which has me worried because I had unprotected sex the day after I took my first pill of the month. (Dec 5th) I started getting worried on monday evening (the 12th) when I had a brownish light bleeding that lasted until this afternoon. It has never happened to me before and I just wanted to know what you all think. It's too early for me to take a test but I had symptoms of implantation bleeding (including cramping). Do you think its possible that I ovulated early? 

I'm stressing because I want to know, but can't do anything about it at the moment. Any advice would be appreciated!!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

You probably should buy a FRER and test.


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- my whole night was covers, no covers, covers, no covers! My while day has been hot with the air blowing in my face! The clomid is kicking some serious booty this cycle! Tomorrow morning is my last dose! Thankgoodnes!!

Is for bbs I had mine cut off and lifted and I love them! I'm 36 c or d. Depends but mostly d but I can get away without wearing one! I'd burn them all if DH would let me! And cook some s'mores with my bofire bra party!


----------



## winterfresh

Do you think it will work? I still have 10 days left of the pill before I even start my sugar week. I just though it would be too early???


----------



## Angel baby

If u think u had implantation bleeding and cramping hcg should be in your system by now. U need to know by testing because if it's positive u have to stop the bc.


----------



## Angel baby

By the way keep us updated!


----------



## winterfresh

Thanks! :) 

you've been a big help. I have been contemplating taking a test all day today. Tbh I never thought of the fact that I would need to know so I can stop the pill. I wouldn't want to affect the pregnancy (if so). Do you think I should wait until morning when I first use the bathroom? Or should I just take one asap?


----------



## Angel baby

Well I'm a pee on a stick aholic! Lol! So if you bought the first response 5 days early one, they come with 2-3 so I'd say 1 now and if it's negative, take it again in the morning to be sure. I'm not sure what the birth control will do if your pregnant but I know it messes with the hormones.


----------



## winterfresh

I might just have to take your advice! Off to the store I go.  I'll keep you updated. I'm sure it's too early but I suppose its worth a try!


----------



## jeoestreich

OMGoodness! I already have a headache and I still have seven and half hours of work left to go. There were already two small explosions in the lab tonight. I can already tell it is going to be one of those night. Boo!


----------



## Angel baby

I would come hang out with you so I could get to feeling good but I know those ether headaches and they are not good! Thanks to surgery in the past when I worked it. 

Tell them its occupational hazord and you need to go home! LOL! Tell them I approved it and call me if they have a problem with it! LMAO!


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL! I wish. It has been raining all day long and it is going to freeze overnight. So it is going to be a bitch driving home. Why do I live in Wisconsin?


----------



## Angel baby

It's been raining here all day too but glad it won't freeze! Come to TEXAS!


----------



## winterfresh

Alright, so verdict of FR test = negative. I suppose I knew that was going to happen. But with how I have been feelings lately I actually found myself thinking it would come up positive.. ? :wacko:


----------



## winterfresh

I hope your headache gets better! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

did you miss a pill winter? b/c on the pill you don't ovulate, and you can have spotting if you miss the pill at some point in they cycle your body gets confused. just thought i'd ask so be sure....but take the test...like angel said, we are poas addicts so we very much encourage the peeing on sticks ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

J~you live in Wisconsin for the cheese. thats the only reason I could think of to live in wisconsin. ;) of course I can't talk cuz i live in wyoming...and there really is no reason to live in wyoming. I believe I saw on Garfield once that its not really here ;) There was no reason to live in my part of Montana either...I lived where there weren't pretty mountains....it looked like north dakota. which btw, is way worse than wisconsin...ND I mean. drive home safe....and quit blowing stuff up!!


----------



## winterfresh

That has happened to me in the past, (bleeding because of a missed pill). But this month I havent missed any, that's why I was so confused when when I found brown cm. It started on monday evening and lasted until what I thought was this afternoon, but after just going to the bathroom I realized that its still there... very light brown. but not getting any heavier. ??? 

I took the test and it came back negative... which I was fully expecting. Even if I was BFP I wouldn't have high enough levels, especially if im still spotting.... right?? 

I'm a little confused tbh. This is quite out of the blue. :S


----------



## hoping4girl

well.....that is quite weird. hmm....have you been super stressed lately??


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was thinking that it would be too early to get any symptoms, but whenever I was on birth control I was ridiculously nauseous and my bbs went up two cups sizes in the first month on it. So, now I'm thinking reacting that strongly to pg hormones wouldn't be that far fetched. Oh, and that reaction was on three different kinds of bcp. Does that make sense to anyone else? Bbs went up a 1/2 a cup size last week and are still sore so I guess they're not done yet.


----------



## Sandy1222

:cry::cry::cry:

damn :witch: flew in on me this morning. this sucks and has me seriously wondering why i had been on birth control for the last 12 years for any other reason than regulating my periods.:shrug:

then again, you are taught from a young age that having sex with no protection even once will knock you up. yea....ok. freakin liars!!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## AC1987

I agree I ALWAYS thought that growing up, that it only took once.. how wrong I was. And I never even was on bc... :wacko: at this rate I won't even need to go on bc even after I finish having kids :haha::haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy, I'm sorry the witch got you! It sucks every month! Hang in there! Maybe she will take a 9 month hike this time!

Jeo- I love cheese! 

Winter- bc does some tricky stuff. As for implantation bleeding, hcg shows up in your urine 2 or 3 days after. That maybe break through bleeding that sometimes happens with BC. I never could take birth control right.


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- how's it going? I looked at your chart and it's still negative. 1 more day and your DH will be back! So hold off 2 more days! Jump him at the door! Lmao!


----------



## hiphoplover

arfgh i dont know if im even posting in the right forum part, i did post somwewhere else but no one replied so i really need someone to help or give me advice. Im not sure if im pregnant yet im testing on tuesday, but.. I have alot of watery fluid down below.. like alot.. I dont know hwat it is, I don't think its pee at all, ... im kinda worried can someone help


----------



## hoping4girl

Mornin ladies! :)
so sorry Sandy....stupid witch :( hang in there she'll disappear soon!!
Bree~I agree w/ Angel!! JUMP HIM!!! :):):)


----------



## hoping4girl

watery fluid could be a good sign hiphop! :) You'll just have to wait it out and see!! :)


----------



## hiphoplover

ok jeez thank god i almost had a bloody heart attack. Ive never been pregnant before, im only 21 eeeeeek lol. I thought something was wrong I got really scared hehe thank you though i really appreciate it xxx


----------



## AC1987

I know I really need to stop this... but I just HAD to see the line get darker cause I was so worried.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0004.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL AC! When I get pregnant I will probably do the same thing.

HipHop~It depends of the woman. I know I am a leaky facuet most of the time with my CM being watery or lotiony. What is normal for you? I always compare my cycles then going by overall sympthoms. I always try to look for what is different.

Angel~I could use a good yummy grilled chesse sandwich right now. But I just got to work and I will be here until 2 am. Plus I work overtime tomorrow. But I am going to try to get my holiday baking done this weekend. So far, I have request for date cookies, hazelnut chocolate tea cakes, and peanut butter balls. Any other suggestion of other things to make? I do have a recipe for maple, peanut butter bacon fudge that I am thinking about trying.

Bree- If your OPKs are not positive yet that is a good thing. Then your hubby will be home when they do. Good luck


----------



## AC1987

mmmm maple fudge!!.... wait bacon fudge!??! that doesn't sound appealing! :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

I told my hubby about it and he is all for me making it. It kind of sounds good to me. IDK....we will have to see.


----------



## hoping4girl

I had french fries from Wendy's that tasted like bacon today....not sure about bacon fudge tho....I do love bacon....mmm. bacon :)

AC~ I did that too!!!! NO WORRIES!! its AOK! :) I did take on ea couple days ago and the line was waaaay darker than the control line...like it sucked up all the dye! was kinda cool :) give it a week, it will get super duper dark!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Quick Question, then i'll be back!

Does the line stay dark until you ovulate?

It was VERY dark yesteday, still not just like test line, but pretty damn close. Today's are dark, too but I don't feel quite as dark.

I have the EWCM, but haven't had my O pain yet. If my pain can hold off until LATE tomorrow, I pick dave up at 5am and we're going STRAIGHT to a hotel!

(Hotel= not just for :sex: , we have symphony tickets and brunch at noon and thought an airport hotel will be easier than driving 25 miles home and 25 miles back to Cleveland...

thoughts?


----------



## hoping4girl

If its not as dark u are still in the clear. Lots of luck to u!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hey ladies! 

Bree, sounds like things might work out for you! I'm holding thumbs!

Jeo, sorry bout all the work, that's hectic! I say hell yes for bacon fudge!!!

Ok, silly question. I am going to be driving to Namibia when the:witch: is due. Is it ok to wear a random if


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry, stupid phn. Is it ok to put a tampon in while we're driving for 2 days? I don't want to have an accident on the seats and I'm trying to resist testing until I'm a day late! Thoughts?


----------



## AC1987

Not sure plastikpony as I normally just wear pads..


----------



## Angel baby

Bree! I think u made it!! Woohoo!!!

Jeo- I must try the bacon fudge!

Plastik- hope the witch stays away and when you test it's a BFP!!!!

I'm feeling ovary aches, twitches and pulling so I think they are working overtime right now so maybe they have created a miracle for me this cycle!

Finally done some Christmas shopping!!!!! Lots more to go though!

See ya at the funny farm!

Oh yea! Bree- these trips your going on! I wanna go!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and I'll get another hotel room, I know what y'all will be doing! Y'all can slam, bam thanku ma'am and we will go shopping afterwards


----------



## hoping4girl

morning. I got like...no sleep last night, so I'm hoping I can make it thru the day....I have to clean my house before hubby gets home tonight. blah. 
i wanna go shopping too!!! :) take me take me!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

I LOVE shopping, i'll take everyone!! i have about 30 browsers open right now cause of all the deals!

I don't think I made it, girls. O pain started bad a few hours ago. Dave doesn't land for another 12 so I'm pretty sure it was a wasted month.

I travel back to arizona in Jan and North Carolina the beginning of Feb, THEN we have our sales meetings starting in March so i'll be doing shorter trips. So, I think we will clearly keep trying, but maybe it's what I'll need to get the time with all these supplements in, so when we go to the doctor (if needed) we will have a good 90 days in our systems?

What do you guys think? I'm SO scared of getting older and older. When should I go to the doc? ANd i have put on weight and that is NOT ideal!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel, you can go on the trips FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

you have 24 hours bree!!! 24 hours! and the eggy can roll down the tube a bit before the spermies get there, so maybe there will still be a chance! don't give up...or maybe do and just BD for fun cuz I totally thought I was out in November!!! look at me! i'm a very paranoid stupid pregnant lady! ( i have prego brain really bad...) in fact...i shipped my DH's super expensive present to our old house in montana....stupid me!!! yep. I'm super special today. But I think you still have a chance so don't worry and just start BDing when you pick up your hubby!! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

did you go to the doc for like a preconception appt? to make sure you were healthy and all that before you started trying?


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> did you go to the doc for like a preconception appt? to make sure you were healthy and all that before you started trying?

just a pap, etc. nothing else!


----------



## Mas1118

:xmas6:Bree- I agree with angel and hoping- your not out yet! Do the deed as soon as you can and then do it again and maybe again! 
I'm still waiting for my supplements for dh and I! So pissed they are late! They say 3to 5 business days and it's been ten! I'm not gonna give them a good review! I only have enough fertile tea for tomorrow:( I need a Christmas miracle!
I have spent the last two days after work doing my nannys (she's 96) Xmas shopping for her 13 great grandkids, it's exhausting! But at least it keeps me busy!


----------



## Angel baby

I've been online shopping too! The mall area is horrible!!! 

Hoping and AC- Did y'all see these? https://myaccount.early-pregnancy-t...oductId=detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test

Bree- you still have a chance!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

you know i did actually buy that a couple of cycles ago and of course I used it.....and it was negative since I wasn't preggers. but for now I think I'm just gonna wait. I told DH today of my fears since my bbs weren't hurting as much as they did in January, and he pointed out well that didn't work out, so maybe them not hurting as much is a good sign. I should listen to him more often :) Hope everyone is doing well today, DH and I are taking the day off doing much. Gonna go to the store to get milk soon, other than that not doing much! have a great day everyone!


----------



## italianqtpie

no sexy time. I was exhausted and just felt defeated. We got to the hotel and laid down and I could tell Dave would have been okay with it ;) but I just wanted him to rest.

then, we get to the symphony and my cousin who got married in march told us they were pregnant....

my GOD am I happy for them. I wish I knew how easy it was for them, maybe it wasn't easy at all. I wish them the best, but this is the first time in my life that I felt that sting....I pray there isn't something wrong. another wasted month.

i am going to make a game plan and come back with a new attitude tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## hoping4girl

the sting sucks. I know how you feel. you will get there! for a perfectly healthy couple it can take up to 6 months, so don't start thinking there is something wrong yet....it will just drive you mad. drove me mad, till we set a date to figure out what was wrong, then I didn't worry about it and it happened! so maybe thats what you need to do....set a time in the future that you will go to the doctor to find out what is going on down there, research a clinic, it will make you feel better to have control over something. then take a deep breath, and look forward to the time you have set. it will help you destress a little bit :)


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> the sting sucks. I know how you feel. you will get there! for a perfectly healthy couple it can take up to 6 months, so don't start thinking there is something wrong yet....it will just drive you mad. drove me mad, till we set a date to figure out what was wrong, then I didn't worry about it and it happened! so maybe thats what you need to do....set a time in the future that you will go to the doctor to find out what is going on down there, research a clinic, it will make you feel better to have control over something. then take a deep breath, and look forward to the time you have set. it will help you destress a little bit :)

thanks, sweetness. The truth is we've only had 3 months where we even "got it right" with timing!

I will plan for March. there! I said it, so it MUST be true! :flower:

*Angellll*- how are your folicles?!?!?!:hugs:

*Mas-* what supplements did you order? What's up with the tea? Do I need it? :coffee:


----------



## plastikpony

well, Namibia here we come! AF due tomorrow so will be testing on Tues or Wed. Hold thumbs for me ladies!

Sorry things didn't work out this month Bree, but be strong! Hoping, that ticker is looking good! AC, how u feeling?


----------



## hoping4girl

I dunno pony....that seahorse looking thing with a tumor kinda scares me...tomorrow it will change! :) 

Bree! March was when DH and I were/are (not counting my chickens yet) planning on going to the clinic! its a good month to look forward to :)


----------



## Mas1118

It's called fertiltea and I got it from early pregnancy tests.com, it's supposed to help, it has vitex in it, plus other fertile helpers. The reviews online sound good. I'm not even sure it works, I guess we will see. I am cd10 so hopefully in a few days I see some lines on the opk's. I'm also taking fertile cm because my cm is sadly lacking, it's always been an issue. I'm sorry this month isnt gonna work for you Bree.


----------



## AC1987

plastikpony said:


> well, Namibia here we come! AF due tomorrow so will be testing on Tues or Wed. Hold thumbs for me ladies!
> 
> Sorry things didn't work out this month Bree, but be strong! Hoping, that ticker is looking good! AC, how u feeling?


I woke up thinking I was feeling flutters in my stomach but then I realized I mighta just been really hungry. 

Wow.. my bra lately has been feeling REALLY tight!! 

Eeek!! I just realized i'm an appleseed now!


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- hang in there. It will happen for you! I'm waiting at the docs now to see how my follies are. Do you know you ovulated for sure?

Plastik- hope the witch stays away!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Bree- hang in there. It will happen for you! I'm waiting at the docs now to see how my follies are. Do you know you ovulated for sure?
> 
> Plastik- hope the witch stays away!

for sure sure. I have the gift of extreme ovulation pain and, probably thanks to the soy, it was a more painful reminder this month, while Dave was gone ;)


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> It's called fertiltea and I got it from early pregnancy tests.com, it's supposed to help, it has vitex in it, plus other fertile helpers. The reviews online sound good. I'm not even sure it works, I guess we will see. I am cd10 so hopefully in a few days I see some lines on the opk's. I'm also taking fertile cm because my cm is sadly lacking, it's always been an issue. I'm sorry this month isnt gonna work for you Bree.

I take (took before I did soy last cycle) vitex! It REALLY helped my LP!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

eek!! I'm a blueberry!! I hope everything is going ok in there.....

AC~DH told me yesterday that my bbs were starting to expand past my sides....nice....but thankfully they still fit into my bras...well..the right one does. Lefty is starting to bulge out... :)
I have a headache today....


----------



## Mas1118

I'm glad things are progressing well for both Hoping and AC! Bigger boobies is a good sign that all is well.
Angel- how are your follies?


----------



## Angel baby

Well, it seems that my blocked tube side ovary has been a busy bee and my nice good open side is on a Holiday break! I have 2 large follies on my blocked side. 16 & 17 mm. I have 1 small one 8mm and seriously doubt that it catches up. The clinic is leaving it up to me weather to continue or not. I went ahead and scheduled a scan fir Wednesday, I guess just in case a miracle happens. Also she said that my good side may pick it up by a small chance. I just looked at her and the lab girl with my eyes swelled in tears and told them to bring me the injectable cycle IUI sheet and I'll decide what I want to do.

I'm really just doing the Wednesday scan because I'm getting my 950 worth of work from them. Don't want them to have easy money. I'll have to decide if I want to use my 85 dollar trigger or just ride it out and save it for later.

DH and I have been arguing so I'm not speaking to him so y'all are the only ones that know I have a busted cycle. He is being a dickhead!

On to the next cycle!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Well, it seems that my blocked tube side ovary has been a busy bee and my nice good open side is on a Holiday break! I have 2 large follies on my blocked side. 16 & 17 mm. I have 1 small one 8mm and seriously doubt that it catches up. The clinic is leaving it up to me weather to continue or not. I went ahead and scheduled a scan fir Wednesday, I guess just in case a miracle happens. Also she said that my good side may pick it up by a small chance. I just looked at her and the lab girl with my eyes swelled in tears and told them to bring me the injectable cycle IUI sheet and I'll decide what I want to do.
> 
> I'm really just doing the Wednesday scan because I'm getting my 950 worth of work from them. Don't want them to have easy money. I'll have to decide if I want to use my 85 dollar trigger or just ride it out and save it for later.
> 
> DH and I have been arguing so I'm not speaking to him so y'all are the only ones that know I have a busted cycle. He is being a dickhead!
> 
> On to the next cycle!

:hugs::hugs:

Do you pay the $950 even if you don't do the IUI? :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, it's that much regardless. Doesn't make sense. However this clinic has very good success rates so I guess that's their reason for charging so much. It's one of those things where I can have has many ultrasounds and blood work and IUIs I want or as little and the cost is the same. Nothing but a gamble.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh angel, I'm sorry, I know it is very frustrating! Is there any way they can unblock your tube?


----------



## Angel baby

Just surgery to fix it and still questionable if it will work. Did you take Gonal F that last cycle? I wanted to get a estimate how much the injectable meds are. Looks like they use gonal f or follistim. And the info sheet says that it's taken for 8-14days. I noticed they don't use the ovidrel but the 10,000 units of hcg. Also they have you do the progesterone twice daily after ovulation.


----------



## AC1987

awww I'm sorry Angel!! :nope::hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Angel I'm sorry!!! I would get the scan too if I were you, if its included make sure you get everythign you can squeezed in!! drain them dry of scans!! I'll make sure I cross everything for a good folly on the good side!!


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks girlys. I feel a little better than this morning. Im suppose to start my LH testing tonight for twice day till Wednesday scans but I don't see any point, nor do I have any desire to poas right now. My LH this morning was definately negative via blood. I decided I am going to save my trigger for next month. I really don't think that 1 little follie on my good side will pick up. It's too small.

With that said, break from temping and poas this month. I'll decide by next cycle how and if I even want to try again or just give the I dont care anymore attitude. It'll be ok.


----------



## hoping4girl

sometimes taking a month off is the best thing to do.....forget about having to keep track of everything for a while. take a month for yourself. you deserve it!


----------



## Angel baby

My daughters at the mavericks game with my brother and she is texting me ecstatic that khloe kardashian is a row below her and she seen her twice. Kinda cute and funny and she said my life is made! Lol!

Hoping- thanku, I think it will do me some good too.


----------



## AC1987

I woke up again this morning with a weird pulsating feeling down inside me. Very weird...


----------



## hoping4girl

like where down inside? thats wierd. maybe its your intestines trying to move things along :)


----------



## AC1987

Like a little below my stomach... it only happens after I sleep alot. 


Oh no.... hoarders made me cry :cry: worse it was over hoarding rats EWWW but the tears started.


----------



## Angel baby

Work work work! I wanna play!!!!! Is it Christmas yet? Is it over yet????


----------



## hoping4girl

well what do you want angel? christmas or for it to be over?? lol you have to make up your mind! 

I just got a package in the mail today from my brother....it was presents for my boys. my brother lives in hawaii.....and the packages looked an awful lot like it could hold a small guitar....guess what they are?? ukuleles!!! yes, I was a bad mom and sliced the tape on the wrapping paper....and old but very useful trick :) oh next year my brother is gonna get revenge!!!! REVENGE I SAY!!! :)


----------



## Mas1118

I love ukuleles! Funny, I just said that last night too, cause we watched a movie with one on it. I'm so ready for Christmas! 3 more sleeps until I'm done work! I feel very nauseous today, I hope I'm not getting the flu:sick:
I finally got the supplements in the mail, so hopefully it's not too late! My opk shows no LH yet.


----------



## Angel baby

I have a love hate relationship with Christmas! I love it but glad when it's over! Lol!

Sounds like some music and rattling going to be going on at your house! I'm sending that sweet baby in your tummy a piano when SHE turns 2! Lol!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want a Christmas baby. I'm sooo impatient to test but just moved here and started the job so DH has the money and I don't get my first pay yet. Horrible! I don't get to test until Christmas for sure now! DH is killing my POAS addiction.


----------



## Angel baby

Amazon! Get the cheapies!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah but it's only 4 days away, by the time they get in I'll already have my answer anyways lol. FAIL.


----------



## hoping4girl

we already have a piano so try again angel ;) it is an old one, it was DH's grandpas. I'm pretty sure the last time it was tuned was when it was made....so yeah. it needs some lovins :) 
momma! its ok to wait!!! I learned my lesson, testing early only brings heartache and pain. boo!! plus xmas is only....6 days away!


----------



## MommaAlexis

By Christmas I'll be two days late, too. hehe. :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I am just going to wait and see what the heck happens. This next cycle I am going to go back to see my FS.


----------



## hoping4girl

see? it will be worth the wait ;) 
do you know if you O'd yet J?


----------



## Angel baby

I'll get a bunch of noise makers and you will have all kinds of loud racket going on at your house! Lmao!!!!

Jeo- I'm not LH testing either! Lol! I'll go Wednesday to check and they will draw blood but I'm sure that will be my last appt. I feel like my Right ovary is about to explode. 

Maybe going to FS again will get you back on track. I'm having a love/hate relationship with them! Lol!

I am seriously thinking of taking clomid next month and I deciding when to take the trigger without all the monitoring since I have the refills for it. I'll save 950! Lol! I know that's bad but I'm tired of pissing money down the drain.


----------



## hoping4girl

hey I think that sounds like a good idea Angel! not the noise makers but the clomid on your own :) Why not? I mean.....it can't hurt right??


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and are you snowed out down there in texas Angel??


----------



## AC1987

I really hope it doesn't snow here! 

I'm so down today... I dunno why.


----------



## hoping4girl

Where are you at AC? Tomorrow we are gonna get lots of snow....

and its called pregnancy hormones....they have you happy one day and super sad the next! sucks, but its a good sign :)


----------



## AC1987

I'm in NC. 

Yeah. I'm not liking these hormones. I've been SO sappy all day.. can't seem to kick it :(


----------



## hoping4girl

Its probably just one of those days, I know how you feel tho. Just snuggle up with a blanket and tissues and watch movies all day long :) Its really the best therapy when you feel cruddy....or go shopping :)


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> Its probably just one of those days, I know how you feel tho. Just snuggle up with a blanket and tissues and watch movies all day long :) Its really the best therapy when you feel cruddy....or go shopping :)

Can I do this even if I am not pregnant? Lol....I am getting impatient here waiting for my ovary to hopefully spit out an egg. I hate waiting......


----------



## hoping4girl

yes Sandy, yes you can :)


----------



## Angel baby

Snow? What is that?!?! Lol! I hear we may get some on Christmas but I'll believe it when I see it. I almost forgot what rain was till about a week ago. 

Snow will come around Feb or March and when it hits here we are always in a mess cause there's not much to clear the roads and everyone freaks out and usually it's just plain ice! It sucks so y'all keep that crap where your at! We don't want it! Unless I'm off work! Lolololol!

Hormones- wow! What are those? I feel like I'm in menopause everyday due to my nasty mean hormones! Lol!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I just want this cycle to be over some reason. I feel like I have no chance and I feel like I have even O'ed yet for some reason. Ugh.


----------



## italianqtpie

Hang in there, Jeo! :hugs:

*Angel-* doing it solo in Jan sounds like a plan. Can't hurt and will save you some chaching!

Somehow, I ended up back to sign up for my MBA at college yesterday. Not sure how it happened, i'm sure i'll regret this later!!


----------



## Angel baby

Well my follies are still less than 10 on my good side. They suggested I continue with the IUI just in case my good side picks it up. I'm waiting on DH to tell me yes or no for him getting off work so I'm not sure yet if we will do it. I will take my trigger at 1am and my follies are 25mm and 26mm so there are 2 on that side. I made them give me a copy of my hsg pics and the report so I could see if there was a glimmer of hope and that would be a negative! Lol! Unless a miracle happens and my good side picks it up!


----------



## AC1987

good luck angel!! :)


AFM- I just came back from my insurance agent, my dh and I had applied for life insurance, apparently theres a prob with mine, I don't fit the weight requirements, I'm too underweight :nope: so mine went up like $15 
However in a years time we're to go back to see where I'm at, hopefully I'll have just had a baby so i'll have some weight on me


----------



## Angel baby

I have some fat I can spare. Where do u want me to send it? Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

I have never heard of life insurance getting denied cuz your underweight...thats weird. Altho I can see how it can happen...my sil is really underweight and she has a loooot of problems. but then again...its not cuz she's underweight....anywhos :)
Angel~sometimes we all just have to pray for a miracle!! :)


----------



## Mas1118

So right Hoping! I'm praying for a miracle right now.
I went to see my re yesterday and he thinks our problem is my eggs-low quality and quantity.


----------



## Mas1118

So he told me to take co enzyme q10, and DHEA for 3 months and we can do IVF in march, but to keep trying while we wait. I'm also going to be scheduled for a laparascopy and a hysteroscopy but they are booking in February. So we are going to keep trying, I'm taking these supplements fertile aid and fertile cm and fertile tea and am already taking coq10 but need to get the DHEA still, so I'm hoping they will work! We are :sex: every other day right now but tonight were gonna start :sex: every day. I'm poas for opk's too but so far barely a smidge of a line shows up. I'm cd 13 today, you'd think I would see a bit of a line. These opk's have never worked well with me, I've only ever gotten a positive after a trigger shot. So I'm feeling a bit defeated right now. Just knowing that my egg quality is probably the reason! I'm not that old! My Nanny had my mom at 38 and that was back in the 50's. My mom had my brother at 36 and my sister had her last son at 36! I'm 36 btw. Just. I'm gonna keep truckin though, can't give up now!

Sorry ladies, just needed a vent!


----------



## hoping4girl

vent anytime, and good luck!!!! I have no words of advice, but I hope things work out....and if it makes you feel better....my foot is cramping right now :(


----------



## jeoestreich

I am still feeling out this month. Plus I have been super emotional the past couple days. I cry at everything lately. I do not know if that is a sign of AF or what because that is different.


----------



## hoping4girl

Hey! I was crying at everything and I was preggers! still trying to hold on to hope that baby will stick, or hasnt' already kicked the bucket and my progesterone cream is just keeping it in there....so keep your head up! could be a good sign!
oh and I have two more weeks till my scan...started tww again!!


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL...


----------



## Angel baby

Mas---- keep trying for that miracle! Hopefully you will get pregnant before March!

Jeo- what cd are you on? being emotional is definately sign if preggers!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am on CD26


----------



## hoping4girl

ah cd 26!! im excited!! are you gonna test sometime?


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Well my follies are still less than 10 on my good side. They suggested I continue with the IUI just in case my good side picks it up. I'm waiting on DH to tell me yes or no for him getting off work so I'm not sure yet if we will do it. I will take my trigger at 1am and my follies are 25mm and 26mm so there are 2 on that side. I made them give me a copy of my hsg pics and the report so I could see if there was a glimmer of hope and that would be a negative! Lol! Unless a miracle happens and my good side picks it up!

:hugs: thinking GOOD (great) thoughts!!



Mas1118 said:


> So right Hoping! I'm praying for a miracle right now.
> I went to see my re yesterday and he thinks our problem is my eggs-low quality and quantity.




Mas1118 said:


> So he told me to take *co enzyme q10, and DHEA* for 3 months and we can do IVF in march, but to keep trying while we wait. I'm also going to be scheduled for a laparascopy and a hysteroscopy but they are booking in February. So we are going to keep trying, I'm taking these supplements fertile aid and fertile cm and fertile tea and am already taking coq10 but need to get the DHEA still, so I'm hoping they will work! We are :sex: every other day right now but tonight were gonna start :sex: every day. I'm poas for opk's too but so far barely a smidge of a line shows up. I'm cd 13 today, you'd think I would see a bit of a line. These opk's have never worked well with me, I've only ever gotten a positive after a trigger shot. So I'm feeling a bit defeated right now. Just knowing that my egg quality is probably the reason! I'm not that old! My Nanny had my mom at 38 and that was back in the 50's. My mom had my brother at 36 and my sister had her last son at 36! I'm 36 btw. Just. I'm gonna keep truckin though, can't give up now!
> 
> Sorry ladies, just needed a vent!

WEIRD!!! I just came on to search for this! I heard that combo rocks and was going to head to the health food store this morning to get some!!

How much did he say to take? We can do it together :D


----------



## italianqtpie

*Good LUCK , Jeo!!!*

*Mrs. Hopin':* a few days till your ticker changes to the big "8" weeks!! YAY!!


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> *Mrs. Hopin':* a few days till your ticker changes to the big "8" weeks!! YAY!!

Thanks......but I don't think I'll make it. Last night there was a very small spot of brown CM on the tp when I wiped....like the size of the ball of a pin...know what I'm talking about? I know it doesn't do me any good to be negative, and there is nothing I can do to change anything thats gonna happen, but I just have this nagging feeling things aren't going well. makes me sad. but, I'm prepared for it...and honestly I expect it. totally sucks that my scan isn't for two more weeks, and that its a holiday weekend and we will be in Montana, so if something happens in the small town we are going to I won't have any help. The docs leave over holidays. Stupid. But, on the bright side, there wasn't anymore spots this morning, and it is the time i would be getting my period, so that could be it too. Who knows. I hate waiting...once again. Sorry...I'm having one of those 'woah is me' mornings. Plus the heater didn't work all night, so its FREAKIN FREEZING in here...blizzard outside last night so we welcomed inches of snow this morning. 57 degrees in my house right now....BRRRRR!!!!! :dohh::cold:


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> *Mrs. Hopin':* a few days till your ticker changes to the big "8" weeks!! YAY!!
> 
> Thanks......but I don't think I'll make it. Last night there was a very small spot of brown CM on the tp when I wiped....like the size of the ball of a pin...know what I'm talking about? I know it doesn't do me any good to be negative, and there is nothing I can do to change anything thats gonna happen, but I just have this nagging feeling things aren't going well. makes me sad. but, I'm prepared for it...and honestly I expect it. totally sucks that my scan isn't for two more weeks, and that its a holiday weekend and we will be in Montana, so if something happens in the small town we are going to I won't have any help. The docs leave over holidays. Stupid. But, on the bright side, there wasn't anymore spots this morning, and it is the time i would be getting my period, so that could be it too. Who knows. I hate waiting...once again. Sorry...I'm having one of those 'woah is me' mornings. Plus the heater didn't work all night, so its FREAKIN FREEZING in here...blizzard outside last night so we welcomed inches of snow this morning. 57 degrees in my house right now....BRRRRR!!!!! :dohh::cold:Click to expand...

I will think positive for you :hugs: A lot of people spot brown when they are new. :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah...i know...i did with my first. just that one spot tho, nothing today yet. so thats good. I just took an early morning nap, and even tho its still cold in here, I'm having a horrible hot flash. I ate, feel like yacking it all up but I won't...it will pass. :) maybe i'll go poo..... ;)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: your posts make me giggle hoping. 

So I went to an urgent care to confirm my pg and I am pg!!! :happydance: however I have a cold and cant take anything for it :nope: my nose is SO stuffed was up half the night with it.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah congrats AC!!!! 
glad I can make you giggle too...and i did go poo. no more spots right now. I'm not getting my hopes up tho...I keep feeling like something is leaking out, and surprisingly its not that stupid cream I put up there, and its not cm, its nothing. so weird. but i keep going to the bathroom, gonna rub myself raw from wiping soon!!! eww!!! then i will be spotting and panicking but it will be from going to the bathroom so much! man....i need help.....and i'm tired again....


----------



## Mas1118

You make me giggle too hoping! I love your attitude! All of you ladies have great attitudes! Thank you all so much! I'm drinking wine right now, so getting sappy, lol. 

Bree, my doc told me 25 mg 3xper day and 900 to 1200 mg daily of coq10. Let's do it together! It's supposed to make good eggs!

I'm officially done work for the holidays so dh and I are drinking wine and gonna wrap presents!


----------



## Sandy1222

Well looks like the waiting has begun again for me.....really hoping something sticks this time!! Is it just me, or is bd just downright painful right after af leaves? That seems to happen a lot with me...


----------



## hoping4girl

It isn't painful for me.....that is weird. well...at least that I can remember. The last time I had sex was.....hmm.....before Thanksgiving!!! like a week before thanksgiving! oh man its been a long time!! 
Ok so we are up early today, getting ready to take off and drive for 10 hours, so I really shouldn't be here typing, but I am, because if I don't I'm gonna strangle DH. He is sooooo cranky in the morning, especially before he gets his breakfast in him. I asked him what he was doing (he was just standing in the kitchen....not doing anything...) very I though nicely....well I asked what he was waiting for, he looked like he was waiting for something. He totally snapped at me!! "don't ask me what I'm doing! this is what I do in the morning!!" what a douche. So now I'm sitting here drinking my coffee ignoring him....and I hope he gets that he was a total dick. But he won't. It will be my fault for talking to him before his "cereal time." dumbass. 
oh and to top it all off....I have a freakin canker sore on my very back gums above my very last tooth. WTF??? OUCHIE!!! yeah, it hurts. I was blaming the pain on my itchy ears, but its not....its a canker sore. stupid. Ok, I think I'm done venting now....thanks for listening!!!


----------



## AC1987

Ouch canker sores are so painful, I'm just finished one up, I'm really stupid when I eat food, like I always manage to bite my cheek or lip :haha: but then it turns into a canker sore, so i def hear your pain!!!


And Sandy yea that happens with me too, its normally painful right after af and right after ov. 

I haven't had sex in a while, well I did the other day cause my dh was going crazy, but I'm just NOT into it!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just got my bfp! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!! How many dpo are u?


----------



## AC1987

oohh congrats! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy- the same with me. I guess it's because the cervix drops so low after ovulation and makes it a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Angel baby

Well I know why I wasnt pregnant last month! DH count was awesome last month but volume was crappy and barely at 2.5mL. So I helped him this morning and the freaking volume was 4.5mL! WTF?!? I needed that last month! I'll find out what his count is at 1pm.


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Alexis! That's wonderful! Merry Christmas!

Arm I'm finally getting some lines on the opk's, I'm sooooo excited! I prob won't o until Xmas day because it's not too dark yet! Oh please, oh please, oh please! Let it work this month!

I hope all is well with his count angel! Maybe the other side will pick up your eggs! You never know!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh please oh please I hope it's your month too! Maybe have a Christmas conception!!! 

His count was about the same which is kinda strange to me. But o well I'm not expecting much this month. Stupid new nurse couldn't stick the speculum in right and that hurt plus a full bladder so she is lucky I didn't piss all over her. Lol! I am in the process od ovulating now according to the ultrasound. They are starting to deflate and little smaller. I'll go in tomorrow to be sure. 

I have to figure out appetizer to make for tomorrow. Any of u got any ideas?


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck angel, I'm hoping this is your month too! 

My fav for an appetizer is stuffed mushrooms! You can stuff them with anything, cheese and garlic, escargot, crab and cheese, peppers and tomatoes, yum, I'm hungry!


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- I love mushrooms! My DH hates them but yummy fir my tummy! I bought stuff to make bacon and cheese deviled eggs. Never had that before but going to give it a try!

Merry Christmas everyone!

Hoping- don't drink too much watered down diet coke with your fake rum! Lol!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Lol thanks angel! But I forgot my rum, and I think if I was drinkinh pop I would have to pee more than I already do! So I decided to just stick to water, altho I did try my husbands sailor Jerry thst was yummy! Good luck on the sperm counts too!!
Congrats Alexis!! 
Oh and I make little sausages wrapped in biscuits :) 
Had a little spotting yedterday morning....


----------



## Angel baby

I like pigs in a blanket!

I went in this morning for my last scan till my beta is due in 11 days and the doctor came in to visit. I haven't seen her the whole time during these IUI process. The charge nurse also in charge of IVF did the ultrasound and I feel so much better now that I got some stuff off my chest! I am now on a waiting list for IVF in 2012 when they start looking for candidates to try new meds for stims. It can be free if I qualify and after voicing my concerns and explaining how much money I spent and month after month disappointment the nurse told me it shouldn't be a problem for me to qualify and all the necessary testing is done for me so I'm prime candidate. I feel loads better. Even if it maybe 4 months down the road at least I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh thats awesome! Woohoo angel!!! 

So..... my mother is having issues. Like she cant walk cuz she says her legs don't work, and she cant think.she cant form the right words. Luckily my sister has an emt boyfriend so he is watching her, but still. I dont know what to do with her!!


----------



## Angel baby

Is this new or been going on? Did you check ger b/p if it is new? In fact it's ER time if having difficulty forming words and walking. Stroke?!? Needs to be corrected immediately and do not wait because there is a time period when symptoms can be reversed and you need to go!


----------



## hoping4girl

Well she went to the erfor it two days ago. And they didnt see anything! So I don't know whats wrong with her.she is snoring right now....


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I like pigs in a blanket!
> 
> I went in this morning for my last scan till my beta is due in 11 days and the doctor came in to visit. I haven't seen her the whole time during these IUI process. The charge nurse also in charge of IVF did the ultrasound and I feel so much better now that I got some stuff off my chest! I am now on a waiting list for IVF in 2012 when they start looking for candidates to try new meds for stims. It can be free if I qualify and after voicing my concerns and explaining how much money I spent and month after month disappointment the nurse told me it shouldn't be a problem for me to qualify and all the necessary testing is done for me so I'm prime candidate. I feel loads better. Even if it maybe 4 months down the road at least I'm getting somewhere.

Excellent news!!! :thumbup::hugs:



hoping4girl said:


> Oh thats awesome! Woohoo angel!!!
> 
> So..... my mother is having issues. Like she cant walk cuz she says her legs don't work, and she cant think.she cant form the right words. Luckily my sister has an emt boyfriend so he is watching her, but still. I dont know what to do with her!!

praying for your mommy!!:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

*Mas-* I started CoQ10 yesterday and still need to purchase the DHEA.

I need to hide my small pharmacy for when my mama comes up on Monday! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Tell her your on a health vitamin kick! Lol!!

Hoping- hope she gets to feeling better

I shouldn't have ate the eggs, stinky burps! Lol! Off to family Christmas time!


----------



## AC1987

aww sounds scary hoping! hope your moms ok!


angel thats great news! :)

italianqt I hear ya.. I'm trying to hide my prenatals while at the in laws, I actually have one of those old people pill things, where theres each day of the week. Yea I don't know how to explain! sorry! :haha:


AFM, sick with a cold, my throat is killing me, all stuffed up, not liking that I can't take anythng for it. :nope: I've been bad and haven't been taking my vitamins today, but yesterday when I took them they made me feel sick... so I dunno what to do. Maybe will take it tonight with a meal.


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning ladies! and Merry Christmas!! I am officially to 8 weeks...no more spotting for now :)
oh and we really can't figure out whats wrong with my mother.....i'm just gonna smack her on the head and call it good :)

hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Angel baby

Merry Christmas to all of you! Hope your mom gets better soon!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and woohoo too the 8 weeks!!!! Your getting somewhere!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm craving a raspberry now! Thx!


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow 8 weeks! seems so long til I reach there!!


----------



## hoping4girl

thanks!! Im excited, hoping the scan is good!! Takng my mother to the doc today... We will see how that goes!


----------



## AC1987

Hope your moms ok..


AFM I really don't feel pregnant yet.. :wacko: just nausea and upset stomach feeling but I think its more gas cramps I'm feeling.


----------



## Mas1118

I hope everyone had a great Xmas!
Hoping-thats great about the 8week mark! Yay! I hope your mom feels better soon!
Angel that is great about the IVF and if free that would be great!
Bree-im taking both now. Picked up the DHEA last week on Thursday. 
AC glad you are feeling good even if not feeling pregnant yet, that will come!

Afm I had my first ever positive OPK(without trigger) on xmas eve day! We have been sexing it up ever since the 21st (we skipped Friday dec 23-DH was stinking drunk and not overly attractive, lol) I think I O'd on xmas duriing turkey dinner!


----------



## AC1987

Mas1118 said:


> I hope everyone had a great Xmas!
> Hoping-thats great about the 8week mark! Yay! I hope your mom feels better soon!
> Angel that is great about the IVF and if free that would be great!
> Bree-im taking both now. Picked up the DHEA last week on Thursday.
> AC glad you are feeling good even if not feeling pregnant yet, that will come!
> 
> Afm I had my first ever positive OPK(without trigger) on xmas eve day! We have been sexing it up ever since the 21st (we skipped Friday dec 23-DH was stinking drunk and not overly attractive, lol) I think I O'd on xmas duriing turkey dinner!

:haha: aww holidays are good times to ov on. I'm a little embarassed about breaking to my dhs family about exactly how far along I am as they'll get that I conceived on thanksgiving at their place :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

Hello all! Hope everyone had a wonderful Chirstmas. I wasn't really online at all because the hubby had off and I do not like being online when he is home because I hardly ever see him when we are both working.

AF was due yesterday. Still no sign of her. I haven't tested yet because I forgot to buy a test when I was out yesterday. I do not feel pregnant so I have no clue. If I end up getting AF, I am going back to FS and see what my next step is.


----------



## Mas1118

Hope your AF doesn't show and you get your BFP Jeo!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks. I hope so also. I just checked my CM and it is EWCM. Ugh...I have no idea what is going on with my body. I am going BD when I get home just in case I haven't O'ed yet. Next month, I am going to keep track of my cycles again.


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello! Hope everyone had a great day!
J-crossing my fingers for u!!! 
hoping everyone has good xmas sex! :)

I feel good today... I don't really feel preggers either AC. BUT, I don't have anymore spotting yet, and only one more week to scan!!


----------



## AC1987

Aww thats great! :) Though I bet a weeks wait seems like ages to you!


----------



## Angel baby

Good luck jeo! Hope the witch stays away and you have a blazing BFP! If not you can be at ease returning to FS!


----------



## hoping4girl

Owie hurty gas!


----------



## hoping4girl

And yes AC, a weekseems like forever. And I'll tell everyone about my mom when I get to a computer, its a long story and isn't over yet....


----------



## AC1987

ugh I had NO idea how expensive it was to see a midwife with no insurance. Stupid DH saying maternity insurance is useless :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

Yes they are expensive! Ouch!


----------



## AC1987

They want 2500 upfront!! and that only covers one ultrasound, not even blood tests nothing like that, just visits. ugh like if it was spread out I know it would be ok. Now just hoping my DH won't freak out.


----------



## Sandy1222

:coffee: <---- this seems to be the growing trend with me. sitting around waiting. i am tired of waiting all the damn time!!!! i just started my TWW, with a hope that i O'd over christmas and maybe this time :spermy: caught my damn egg!!!!

grr....i guess i must return to :coffee: as i have another 2 weeks to go before i test


----------



## AC1987

The waiting does suck!! 


Grrr I'm so mad! I hate automated phones where its press this number for that. Spent like 10 mins on it! til I finally just hung up. 
Still trying to find a midwife. :nope:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah hello ladies!!!! it feels like forever since i have been on my computer, I missed you all!!!! my phone just isn't the same. :haha:

AC~why do you have to pay so much upfront for a midwife? I mean, can't they spread the payments out for 9 months? thats what they do for me...but i go to a doctor. there is a midwife at the clinic i go to, but you have to have a doc do all the ultrasounds n stuff so i figured i would just go to the doc. and he seems nice, except he is from India....so I can't really understand him. :haha: only 6 more days till my scan!! hope I hang in there that long!!!! Cuz I hate waiting too!!! I know my wait isn't as bad as yours, but I know how you feel definitely!

Oh and about my mother.....
I want to smack her. She is on soooo many meds for her diabetes that we are thinking they are messing with her. Her MRI was negative, no stroke, and I don't know why the doc back home brought up parkinsons, but he didn't elaborate on that any more so not sure if thats the problem. She is still not 100%, has trouble thinking and talking, but walking better. She is not allowed to be at home by herself, so I dropped her off at my brothers, and he is going to get her diet under control and take her to a neurologist. I am just glad to be home, and glad its someone else's turn to take care of her...I know thats sad to say, but after doing it for the past 5 years, its time dammit!! :winkwink: 

oohh...too much chalupa and rice tonight.....but soooo tasty!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

*HAPPY ALMOST 2012 ALL!!*

I've been on vaca, relaxing, signing up for school, etc. Ready for normalcy to come back next week! But plan to shop and eat the next few days :)

*Angel-*how are you feeling? Are "we" symptom spotting with you yet?? :D

*Hopin'-* I hope your mama feels better, soon. Counting down the days!!!!

*AC-* that sucks, you don't have insurance for babycare?

*Mas-*how's your supplement taking going? I still forgot the DHEA, just have the CoQ10! DUH!!


----------



## hoping4girl

morning!!! 
so tell me...whats everyone doing for NYE? cuz.....we aren't doing anything :) and we are actually excited about that!!


----------



## AC1987

I'm doing NOTHING for nye :p just hang with my dh and his fam then watch tv HAHA which is just fine with me on how i've been feeling lately.

Yeah I'm researching other midwives, cause the one i DID get through to has SO many negative reviews it makes me nervous so the one that has alot of good reviews is the one I cant reach however they have this meet the midwives thing plus a tour of labour and delivery room so I think i will go to that and then ask all my questions about money since I can't seem to reach a human being :haha:

Not had the best of days today but hanging in there


----------



## Angel baby

I think we will be ringing in the New Year from our couch! Lol! Too dangerous getting out and police everywhere! I think that might make us old folks. Lol!! I have my black eyed peas and cabbage ready for us on the 1st.

Bree- I'm 7dpo and really haven't had any symptoms. I been kinda mind set that I'm out already. I go next Wednesday morning for a BETA. I am going to order my refill shot and clomid and do it on my own this next cycle. 

I might schedule the IVF consult in mid Jan.


----------



## hoping4girl

yep...new years from the couch. sounds like a plan to me!!! 

good luck with the IVF appt angel.... :) thats super exciting!!! 

OK....I have to do something today. I took a shower....thats something right??


----------



## hoping4girl

yep...new years from the couch. sounds like a plan to me!!! 

good luck with the IVF appt angel.... :) thats super exciting!!! 

OK....I have to do something today. I took a shower....thats something right??


----------



## Angel baby

I think that counts! I did a shower went to work for a couple of hours and back at home chillaxin. Been a while since I been off and had the whole house to myself. Quite peaceful! I even POAS cause I was bored. LOL! Trigger still there.


----------



## Mas1118

Hello all, happy New Years Eve! We are up at my family cottage in Huntsville-3 hours north of Toronto. We arrived last night about 6pm then it snowed like a *******! We sat outside at the fire in our snow suits and had drinks, except my Dad who passed out after our chicken and rib dinner(and quite a few whiskeys, lol) and my dh who has the green poohs(poor baby). My son fell asleep about ten then an hour later woke up and power puked! It looked like pea soup! Then he fell back asleep and woke up fine this morning and is outside right now building a snow fort! What a kid, lol. Dh is feeling mostly better too, so that's good. Tonight we will eat large amounts of appetizers and drink lots and have an outside fire. We do this every year, it's awesome! My parents and my aunt and uncle, my brother, my sister and her boyfriend and us three will all be here, the only one missing is my older sister and her hubby and 4 boys! Today we're going to build Lego and play in the snow!

Have a great day and night ladies!

I'm still taking my supplements and I'm kinda crampy today, like periods cramps, weird. I'm around 6dpo or thereabouts and AF isn't due until the 8th of Jan or around there. I'm unsure of my cycle this month as I was monitored for the last seven! So even though I had a pos opk on Dec24 I'm not 100%sure when I o'd, I had some cramping on the right side during Xmas dinner and left side cramping on Xmas day as well so who knows maybe it was gas! Hahaha! I've had lots of that over the past few days! 

Talk to you girls later!


----------



## AC1987

Oh Mas I know that area :) I've been there before. Gorgeous in the summer, however I don't think I would wanna be there in the winter :haha:
ahhh cramping could be a good sign! :D


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning again ladies!!! have to tell you about my crazy dream last night.....
I was in Hong Kong....cuz I was some sort of spy. I think it was for animal poaching or something, I can't remember why I was there. BUT....for some reason I was making out w/ some chick....and my husband was there, and we started making out....and I woke up this morning, peed and brushed my teeth, and had a make out session w/ DH. I really really really miss sex!!!!! My subconscious must too!!!! LOL 
Hope everyone has a safe and happy new years eve....I am going to do a whole lot of nothing. Breakfast gave me heartburn.....oh but I am going to take christmas down. I want more room in my living room!!! and dining room. and I have to do some laundry cuz I will be walking around my house with no pants on if I don't. Then I'll have to have another make out session.... ;)


----------



## Angel baby

MAS- That really sounds nice! Wish you would have taken me with you!

Hoping- Your having crazy dreams, you need to go on and have a sex-a-thon with DH! Get it over with.

I been playing on the net all morning. POAS and been obsessing over it and put it down finally and got on Facebook for a little bit and seen my drama for the morning so, I think I'm going to get off of here and actually get dressed since I been in my robe all morning and completely naked under it. I need to take my Christmas stuff down too. My breakfast this morning was salad. LOL! Anyways, Happy NEW Years everyone, DH and I are in a contest who will still be up at midnight! LMAO!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I wish Angel!!! Doc said we can't till 11 weeks....tomorrow that will be 2 more weeks!!! :) we had a discussion today...kinda...since DH is being lovey...since I gave him some lovin's this morning ;) about how I wish he was excited :) He said...what makes you think I'm not excited?? I said...cuz you told me you weren't excited!!! what a dummy head. and he said he didn't want to get excited, and I said well, five more days, and after we see if baby is doing summersaults in there, you better be excited! :) we had a good day today...great last day of the year. altho I had to be a butthead w/ my son...cuz i found homework in his folder that he should have been working on all break...so I made him do it all tonight. lol wasn't much, but still. have a happy and safe new years ladies!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> LOL I wish Angel!!! Doc said we can't till 11 weeks....tomorrow that will be 2 more weeks!!! :) we had a discussion today...kinda...since DH is being lovey...since I gave him some lovin's this morning ;) about how I wish he was excited :) He said...what makes you think I'm not excited?? I said...cuz you told me you weren't excited!!! what a dummy head. and he said he didn't want to get excited, and I said well, five more days, and after we see if baby is doing summersaults in there, you better be excited! :) we had a good day today...great last day of the year. altho I had to be a butthead w/ my son...cuz i found homework in his folder that he should have been working on all break...so I made him do it all tonight. lol wasn't much, but still. have a happy and safe new years ladies!!!!!

Poor baby has homework on Holiday break! That sucks! AND YOUR TICKER IS A OLIVE NOW!!!! :happydance:

I spent New Years watching movies...
Midnight in Paris- SUCKS
Fright Night- SUCKS
Catch .44- SUCKS

LMAO! 

Oh but if you haven't seen Dalphin Tail! It's a must see but have a box of kleenex on standby!

I've been testing my trigger! Obsessed a lot yesterday, mostly because DH left me at home most of the day until 8pm last night helping a co-worker move so what not to do but test my 50 IC's out? LOL! Anyways, my trigger is almost gone and I'm not too upset about it because I was expecting it. The line on FRER is still there but faint, hard to tell on the pic but I thought I would post it on here.


----------



## Angel baby

I learned how to tweak! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

I need everyone to pee on a test so I can tweak it! LMAO!


----------



## AC1987

LOL!! nice looking tests Angel... but thats not reliable right? Like its just from the trigger?

Wow I haven't peed on a stick in like... 2 weeks I think?

So I'm 7 weeks today! Blueberry.. wow :haha: Doesn't seem real yet! I told my DH and hes like "We'll see" gah can someone hit him!? He still doesn't want me telling his parents yet, which is ok, as I would like to get a visit with a midwife first. 

I slept through new years.. I'm old. Or its just a preg symptom who knows!

Hope all you ladies are having a good New Year!!


----------



## Angel baby

No, it's not real, just my trigger. It's almost out! I been tweakin everyones pic this morning! LOL!! I need to go clean my freakin car while its nice and pretty outside. Blueberry! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I'm out of tests Angel!!! or I would!! Yippee for blueberries and olives!!!! I'm excited, I just showed DH a pic of baby from thebump.com, and he was all....looks like a baby! what a dork! :) 
We watched a movie last night too...Bad Teacher....I about peed my pants it was funny! We still didn'tget xmas down yesterday, so today is the big working day at our house. DH is making some knephla soup, YUMMY!!!! and I need to shower...i'm smelly.... ;)


----------



## Angel baby

My test was negative this morning. So trigger has gone bye, bye! 

Anyways, I am very hormonal again. I think I have cried about everything this morning! I guess AF is on her way and little strange that I'm already having my pre-AF symptoms but I just want to cry and punch someone! :cry::blush::haha:

:dohh:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah angel!! no punching people!!! unless of course they deserve it...or if they are bad drivers ;) I'm still crossing my fingers for you this month, even tho it will be a long shot w/ eggs on your blocked tube. still hoping!!!
3 more days till scan!!! and its in the morning, so i dont' have to wait all day to go!!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Post pic of your scan!!! How exciting!! I ordered conceive plus lube, softcups, had my clomid filled and will order my trigger next week. Now... Need AF! Lol!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello ladies! We are home from the cottage now. It was a great weekend! I hope everyone had a great New Year!and I'm wishing for a whole lot of wonderful for us all in 2012!

I was slightly nauseous all day yesterday-was probably a touch of the flu DH and DS had but I was hungry all day and even though I felt sick I kept eating! I feel better today, still hungry though. I ate alot when we got home and now I feel a little sick again. This is what makes me wonder though-when I went pee first thing this morning I had dried creamy cm with pink tinges in my panties, and only creamy cm ever since. My boobs are sore too.


----------



## Angel baby

I hope it's implantation!!!! When will you test?!? I'm so excited! I hope you have a BFP!


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm excited!! andI will post pics of course!! hoping to see a baby moving in there! :)

could be implantation mas!! thats exciting!!! :):):)


----------



## hoping4girl

morning ladies!!! in 24 hours and 40 minutes I will be at my appointment!!!! AAAHHH!!!! can you tell i'm excited? ;) but I'm SO tired today!! I slept so good last night, all night long, and drug my butt out of bed to get the boys ready for school, had my coffee and I could totally just crawl back into bed! wth??


----------



## AC1987

Hoping you seem so far along then me... :haha: I'm excited for wednesday, theres "Meet the midwives" thing at this hospital near by so i figure i'm gonna go to it and try to get answers :)


----------



## hoping4girl

oh thats awesome AC!!! I hope you find a good one!!! :) and I'm only 2 weeks in front of you....if we are lucky we will deliver at the same time ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and I'm crying today, only because I cut up and onion to put in my slow cooker, and apparently it was strong. BUT, it didn't hit me till I was cutting up the garlic!!! How weird!!


----------



## Angel baby

I hate cutting onions!!! I get my daughter to do it now! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh man...someone remind me that two peanut butter blossom cookies after a turkey sandwich is NOT a good idea tomorrow when I think I need them!!! I felt so good after the sandwich thought I would eat some more...not a good idea! oh i should just go sit next to the potty....


----------



## Mas1118

I'm 9dpo today, think I'll start testing at 11dpo and hope its not too early. I have about 10 ic's and one frer-save that one for last!


----------



## jeoestreich

Happy New Years everyone! I was MIA for a bit but I needed a break. I really do not come to this forum anymore except for this thread. But I am on facebook all of the time so if anyone wants that let me know. 

Right now, I really do not know where I am in my cycle. I believe I am two weeks late but I am not really having any symptoms. Well except that I am highly emotional (I cried at everything for the past week), major hip pains (so bad that I can hardly walk) and a little nausea. I will probably test this weekend because I forgot to buy one when I was at the dollar store this weekend.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh wow Jeo! I hope you are pregnant!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks.


----------



## AC1987

Aww that would be great for some more pregnant ladies in this thread!! :)

Hoping, is today your scan? I can't remember if its today or tomorrow..


----------



## Mas1118

Hoping, let us know about the scan! I'm thinking of you today!


----------



## Angel baby

I can't wait to see some test!!!! Hope y'all end up with BFP!!!

Jeo I'll inbox you my Facebook name! So add me! Just don't mention TTC on there.

I been thinking about planning a cruise for March around our anniversary! I can't decide if I want to book it and surprise hubby or tell him! Lol! I think we need a vacation!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL yes AC, its today :) did I mention it was today?? cuz its today!! in about an hour! :) and I'm excited, and nervous, and hope everything is growing in there..... aaaahhh!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

hey Angel, if I wasn't pregnant I would cruise with you ;) and probably be sick the whole time, but still!!! ;)


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: I'm excited for u! Ahh it should be fine! :) You've had nothing else indicate something is wrong, so best of luck! :)


----------



## AC1987

Its been 2 hours now! Wheres the update!?


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I'm here!!! Sorry, I had to stop at Walgreens for my husband and then eat something cuz I was starving!!! 
Everything was good, I didn't get a picture tho :( Baby was moving in there, like a fish as my doc said. heart beat was 182, so thats good! I am excited, but not as much as I thought I would be, maybe still cautious. It hasn't sunk in yet I think....and it measured 8 w 5 days, so its about 5 days behind where my period date was, edd of aug 10, but doc said we would keep the aug 5th date so thats good. OH and I have a tilted uterus....which must be a new development cuz I don't remember that with my boys. I guess that gives me something new to google ;) 
How was the midwife thing AC??


----------



## AC1987

awwww yay!!! thats awesome news!! makes me happy for u!!

Well its tonight, its where you meet the midwives and then get a tour of the labour and delivery room :) So I won't be able to say anything about it til way later. 
Lately I've been pricing ultrasounds, this one place it was 300, but gonna try to find one cheaper.


----------



## Angel baby

That's great news hoping BUT I wanted to see a pic!!! Lol!!! So exciting!


----------



## Sandy1222

:wacko: what a morning.....got up and figured i would test knowing it would be negative....but nope!! :BFP: 

[IMG]https://i41.tinypic.com/2u4074m.jpg[/IMG]

honestly scared.....dont know what to feel right now!!


----------



## AC1987

eeee!! congrats sandy!! :D


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy!!! That is awesome!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Feel excited that's what you feel!!! Wooooohoooooo!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah congrats sandy!!!! thats super awesome!!! :):) its a good news day today!! 

OK, so I told myself that when I saw a heartbeat I would buy a pair of maternity pants from old navy (dh got me a gift card) so I'm going shopping!! LOL

and I wanted a pic too angel!!! but I think if I asked for a pic the doc would have shoved that stick up there more and it hurt already!! LOL He was getting super fresh up there....


----------



## Mas1118

Sandy that's awesome! How many dpo are you?

Hoping-YAY!!!!!! That must make you feel so much better!

This news makes me smile! And I've been super cranky the last two day, either PMSing or hormonal! I think AF is due the 8-10th.


----------



## Sandy1222

Mas1118 said:


> Sandy that's awesome! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Hoping-YAY!!!!!! That must make you feel so much better!
> 
> This news makes me smile! And I've been super cranky the last two day, either PMSing or hormonal! I think AF is due the 8-10th.

i dont honestly know....maybe between 9-11 dpo?? i never used OPKs, just took a chance and a good guess as to when it would be :haha: af was/is due this weekend

i am trying not to get too excited as it is early and i know anything can happen still....

the one odd thing that i noticed is a lack of symptoms. my boobs didnt really hurt too bad at all, just tired with a backache and some cramps. i wasnt optimistic for this cycle being the one and was quite surprised this morning to say the least....


----------



## Sandy1222

i am planning to wait until next week to call my dr as i want to be sure af doesnt make her monthly appearance this weekend. i am also going to be quitting smoking as of monday (poor OH....a hormonal woman with no nicotine!!)
i would quit now, but we have to go out this weekend and my parents will be there, and if they see me not smoking the questions will start :haha:

when do you usually have your first scan?? i know they will make me pee in a cup and take blood when i go to confirm, just wondering how long i have to wait to get some concrete proof that this is really happening!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome! Congrats Sandy.


----------



## hoping4girl

I had to go get a clinical prego test confirmation, then they made my appointment. So...if I were you I would call the clinic and see what they do for that. :)


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> I had to go get a clinical prego test confirmation, then they made my appointment. So...if I were you I would call the clinic and see what they do for that. :)

i just called before and they do not do any confirmations until 6-8 weeks. i made my appt for the 27th of this month. i guess i will just have to see that af doesnt fly in on me before then!


----------



## Sandy1222

hmmm.....why does my one ticker say my egg is fertilized and in the fallopian tube. shouldnt it have already implanted at this point for me to test postive??? :shrug:


----------



## hoping4girl

well....yes. but...normally the egg is implanting at three weeks or three and a half weeks......you got a super early bfp looks like!!! did you O early? plus the tickers are pretty generalized, and you have already implanted, so you are a little bit ahead of the ticker! :)


----------



## AC1987

So I met with some midwives at this hospital and got a tour of the labour and delivery, actually ALOT of people showed up pretty much EVERYONE was atleast 7 months pregnant but I think they were there mostly for the tour. 
But I really like the place, I however didn't get how much exactly it cost for it but they said somewhere between $3000 and $5000 and that they do make payment plans YES!! Cause better then the other that wanted ALL the money up front. So I have a number I hafta call to book an appt. :)


----------



## jeoestreich

That is awesome. I am thinking I am going to test this coming weekend. Hopefully I have good news. If not, I am going to make a doctor's appointment and get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> well....yes. but...normally the egg is implanting at three weeks or three and a half weeks......you got a super early bfp looks like!!! did you O early? plus the tickers are pretty generalized, and you have already implanted, so you are a little bit ahead of the ticker! :)

yea it is really early...which is why i almost fell off the damn toilet when i saw 2 lines this morning. i have no idea when i actually O'd...thought it was around christmas, maybe it was before :shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm pretty sure I O'd either xmas day or boxing day, in around there anyway, so I'm anywhere from 9dpo to 11dpo and still no BFP:(. I know its early, I should quit torturing myself, but I can't help it! I need to hide all my tests! I'm not testing again until Sunday morning!


----------



## AC1987

yes stay away from the tests!! I think a day or two is where you most likely will get an accurate result :)


----------



## hoping4girl

AC~thats really awesome!!! :) I hope you get an appointment soon! :)

J~I think thats a great idea, but I hope you already have your BFP so you don't have to make the appointment ;)

mas~NO MORE TESTING!!! I'm so glad I was out of town over thanksgiving so I couldn't obsess about it, plus with all the spotting I was pretty sure period was coming, so I didn't even think about it till I got home!! 

AFM~ I'm hungry. and I really need to get something done today, I have been a lazy turd all week!!! Laundry, cleaning the kitchen, gotta make some cupcakes, more laundry (it never ends does it??), vacuum and scrub my floors. yep. got lots to do today!!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Ahhh my brain has left me! So I call the midwife clinic to book an appt, and I had to leave a message, after the beep I swear my brain took off! :haha: I was stuttering over my phonenumber and forgot it half way through, at the end of it then I remembered I forgot to give the area code! So HOPEFULLY that part of the message they understood! Oh, and forgot to leave my name..


----------



## Sandy1222

ok....i am starting to think that i O'd a lot earlier than i thought. i figured i was between 9-11 dpo yesterday, but i just tested on a digital and there was no "NOT".....i havent even missed a period yet. has anyone heard of that happening? i thought they didnt work as well until after you miss af??


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy1222 said:


> ok....i am starting to think that i O'd a lot earlier than i thought. i figured i was between 9-11 dpo yesterday, but i just tested on a digital and there was no "NOT".....i havent even missed a period yet. has anyone heard of that happening? i thought they didnt work as well until after you miss af??

Did you buy the early test clearblue or FRER gold. Also depends how diluted your urine is.


----------



## Sandy1222

Angel baby said:


> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> ok....i am starting to think that i O'd a lot earlier than i thought. i figured i was between 9-11 dpo yesterday, but i just tested on a digital and there was no "NOT".....i havent even missed a period yet. has anyone heard of that happening? i thought they didnt work as well until after you miss af??
> 
> Did you buy the early test clearblue or FRER gold. Also depends how diluted your urine is.Click to expand...

it was the clearblue digital, and i did it as soon as i got off work so it was not FMU, maybe 4 hours since the last time i went :shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy1222 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> ok....i am starting to think that i O'd a lot earlier than i thought. i figured i was between 9-11 dpo yesterday, but i just tested on a digital and there was no "NOT".....i havent even missed a period yet. has anyone heard of that happening? i thought they didnt work as well until after you miss af??
> 
> Did you buy the early test clearblue or FRER gold. Also depends how diluted your urine is.Click to expand...
> 
> it was the clearblue digital, and i did it as soon as i got off work so it was not FMU, maybe 4 hours since the last time i went :shrug:Click to expand...

The regular clearblue digitals detect 100. The early result clearblue detect 25 I believe but theyay take a little while to show. You definately have a BFP!


----------



## Sandy1222

Angel baby said:


> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> ok....i am starting to think that i O'd a lot earlier than i thought. i figured i was between 9-11 dpo yesterday, but i just tested on a digital and there was no "NOT".....i havent even missed a period yet. has anyone heard of that happening? i thought they didnt work as well until after you miss af??
> 
> Did you buy the early test clearblue or FRER gold. Also depends how diluted your urine is.Click to expand...
> 
> it was the clearblue digital, and i did it as soon as i got off work so it was not FMU, maybe 4 hours since the last time i went :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The regular clearblue digitals detect 100. The early result clearblue detect 25 I believe but theyay take a little while to show. You definately have a BFP!Click to expand...

ummm....should i be worried about twins or somethign like that if my HCG is this high already at 3 weeks??? LMP for me started 12/14/2011......honestly i do NOT want twins...one would be enough for my first!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

I am back fromn the land of no internet! Namibia was awesome, we had a great time and I just love being with my family. A belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone :)

I was due for AF on the 19th of December and we were driving up to Namibia on the 18th and 19th. I had absolutely no PMS and had convinced myself I must be pg and even started thinking about how I was going to tell my parents and getting all excited. Imagine my dissapointment when at 10.30am the stupid :witch: flew in. I was so disappointed, but couldn't even talk to DH about it coz my brothers gf was in the car with us and we don't want anyone to know we are trying.

So this month I haven't been temping coz on holiday I wake up at really odd hours and it just wasn't worth the hassle. I think DH is starting to feel a little pressurized so I've decided to stop telling him when I'm fertile or ovulating or anything to do with getting pg. I have no idea when I O'ed, but if this cycle is the same as the last 2, it would have been on New Years Eve. Not sure we bd'd enough or at the right times. Should be due for AF on the 14th if everything stays the same. Just not feeling great. No symptoms. Just this dull ache in the lower right side of my abdomen, but that's been there every month, almost all month. Starting to wonder if something is wrong in there. Anyhoo, enough woe is me nonsense.

Hoping, CONGRATS on seeing the little fishy movements! SO excited for you!! And you must be too dammit!! Sorry about your mom :(

AC, so great about the midwiife and the tour and everything! Things are really starting to happen for you!

Sandy, congratulations!!!

Love to everyone!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> I can't wait to see some test!!!! Hope y'all end up with BFP!!!
> 
> Jeo I'll inbox you my Facebook name! So add me! Just don't mention TTC on there.
> 
> I been thinking about planning a cruise for March around our anniversary! I can't decide if I want to book it and surprise hubby or tell him! Lol! I think we need a vacation!

I am doing the same thing!! LOL Our anniversary is May 2, but I want to do it while it's still cold and i'm on spring break from school! What cruise are you looking at? :D



hoping4girl said:


> LOL I'm here!!! Sorry, I had to stop at Walgreens for my husband and then eat something cuz I was starving!!!
> Everything was good, I didn't get a picture tho :( Baby was moving in there, like a fish as my doc said. heart beat was 182, so thats good! I am excited, but not as much as I thought I would be, maybe still cautious. It hasn't sunk in yet I think....and it measured 8 w 5 days, so its about 5 days behind where my period date was, edd of aug 10, but doc said we would keep the aug 5th date so thats good. OH and I have a tilted uterus....which must be a new development cuz I don't remember that with my boys. I guess that gives me something new to google ;)
> How was the midwife thing AC??

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm SOOOO happy for you, girlie!!

*Sandy-* CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

*Plastik-* Welcome back ;) I haven't been temping, either. DH was gone during last Ovulation and he leaves again Monday and guess when i'm ovulating this month? Yep! next week!! LOL I'm focusing on getting some holiday pounds off and we'll have a fresh cycle in Feb ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!!! Welcome back pony!! Glad your trip was good, sux the witch showed tho!! :( Lots of luck to you this month!!!
Bree~I have missed you!!!! and thanks! :) I'm sorry your hubby will be gone when you are supposed to be Oing....that really blows, but gives you something to look forward to later on ;)
Sandy~it may just be the fact that you O'd early as to the early test, you may be farther along than you think. Or...its twins one of the two ;) 
AFM~I tried to post last night but apparently everyone was online and I couldn't. I was trying to tell everyone how I need to NOT make frosting...cuz it was soo good and I just wanted to lick everything it was on!!! I should have put some on DH's you know what...he would have loved that ;) AND GUESS WHAT?? only two more weeks till I get to have sex again!!!! THANK GOODNESS!!!! I'm going nutty!!! 
And I am working on a practice cake for the wedding I'm baking for....I will have to take a pic, you guys let me know how it looks...its my first one!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Everyone. I'm not going to test at all until Sundaym af is due Sun to Tues ish. Without monitoring I'm lost, lol. I'm feeling lightheaded on and off today. I m trying not to think I'm lightheaded because maybe I'm not and I'm just thinking I am, lol! I'm also very constipated!! More so than usual.


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, I would LOVE to see pics of the cake, awww I love cake!! :D


Mas, eeekk lightheaded? thats not good! 

plastik welcome back! :)


AFM, I keep forgetting to snack during meals, so by lunch or dinner I'm so hungry I'm shakey, well I'm glad my appetite is coming back :)


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- I'm thinking carnival from Galveston port. Will be 5days and going to Cozumel and pregrosso mexico. I'm not sure yet though cause DH can't make up his mind. I kinda upset him unintentionally about stopping for a little while from the fertility doc and I thought he would have been happy with that for a break of spending so much and giving me a monthly specimen in a cup but I was wrong. We haven't fully set down and discussed it but I'm thinking he really wants to go ahead with IVF and it just kinda shocked me cause normally I have to beg. So not sure if it's a trip or IVF?!?


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> Hello ladies!!! Welcome back pony!! Glad your trip was good, sux the witch showed tho!! :( Lots of luck to you this month!!!
> Bree~I have missed you!!!! and thanks! :) I'm sorry your hubby will be gone when you are supposed to be Oing....that really blows, but gives you something to look forward to later on ;)
> Sandy~it may just be the fact that you O'd early as to the early test, you may be farther along than you think. Or...its twins one of the two ;)
> AFM~I tried to post last night but apparently everyone was online and I couldn't. I was trying to tell everyone how I need to NOT make frosting...cuz it was soo good and I just wanted to lick everything it was on!!! I should have put some on DH's you know what...he would have loved that ;) AND GUESS WHAT?? only two more weeks till I get to have sex again!!!! THANK GOODNESS!!!! I'm going nutty!!!
> And I am working on a practice cake for the wedding I'm baking for....I will have to take a pic, you guys let me know how it looks...its my first one!!!


i am starting to think that i just o'd early...like 3 days after af left early lol....i actually sat in with a calender and figured out the whole implantation timing and then when a hpt will work with urine....so i guess i am further along than i think i am.


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning again!! 
I couldn't take pics of the cake cuz I couldn't find my camera :( totally bummed me out cuz Linken has a swim meet today and I won't be able to take pictures!! 

Angel~I am crossing my fingers for an IVF!!! thats awesome!! :)


----------



## Mas1118

Good Morning Ladies!
I am going back and forth between worrying AF is going to show and that this is it - I'm PG! My cervix is high and really soft - which usually by this time its low and hard - so that is different. my boobs are only sore if I poke them or at least the side of my one left boob is sore - like a sore muscle when i press on it - right boob is fine. I still feel slightly odd at times -lightheaded and weird especially after I eat. I woke up feeling sl nausea, and certain things are grossing me out that usually don't, like bad smells (my hubbies ass) lmao! 
We have went on a spending spree that last week and spent so much money!! I bought a macbook air Thursday, which I love!! and last night we bought a super elliptical! as we want to get in better shape this year, DH wants to lose 20lbs and I would just like to tone up a bit - I gained 10lbs this year as I quit smoking and though I needed the weight and kinda like my new curves I need to tone up my legs!! And I have a slight addiction to spicy doritos!! So heres to a new year!! It is low impact so I can use it while I'm pg too! Anyway enough about me, how is everyone feeling? 
Jeo - did you test yet?


----------



## hoping4girl

where did everybody go??


----------



## Angel baby

I'm here! Been doing paperwork but here! Your baby is the size of a prune! woohoo! Yuck to prunes though!


----------



## hoping4girl

I know right?? well...i spose if I can't poop sometime I will drink some prune juice...but I don't like them!!! :) I kinda looked at the ticker but it didn't really register today...this week went by super fast it seems like...after the scan I mean :)


----------



## Angel baby

Prunes will sure help that. Hurry up week so I can look at something better than prunes!! Lol!!


----------



## hoping4girl

no doubt!! I wonder what is next....


----------



## Angel baby

I was trying to look at your ticker but it's hard to tell! Lime maybe?


----------



## Mas1118

Witch got me:(


----------



## Sandy1222

hey ladies!! been a busy weekend for me. In a few short hours i will officially be quitting smoking. Been cutting down since my BFP but i need to kick it for good now. oh boy is this going to be a long week for me......
still got just under 3 weeks to go until i see my dr....so looks like i am waiting again. i should be used to waiting around at this point :wacko: somehow i see my OH getting hurt this week since i know i will be in a volatile mood and he already seems to know what buttons to push...ugh!


Mas: :hugs: i am so sorry to hear that the witch flew in on you. i was really hoping you would get your BFP this cycle with the symptoms you were having.


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- I'm sorry!! I was really hoping and thinking you did it this cycle!

Sandy- goodluck on quit smoking. I have only cut down my intake. It's so hard. Poor DH! Lol!


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry Mas!!! That really is horrible :( Try to keep positive for the next cycle! I'm about 9 dpo now and I feel.... NOTHING! No symptoms whatsoever for me to obsess over and it's aweful! I keep thinking we must have not bd'd on the right days or something and that I just have no chance. I haven't been temping or anything this month coz of the travelling so I just don't know. *sigh* 

On the bright side, if AF does show this month then I can try for a birthday prezzie for DH. His birthday is on 8 Feb so if we get it right next month I would find out just before!


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Ladies. I'm feeling pretty crappy right now, sick to my tummy and really tired. My throat hurts today too. I just feel pretty low. Sometimes I think its just not meant to be and it'll never happen. I know it can be done because we did it once already! I have a beautiful creative 8 year old son to prove it! Its been so long. Were gonna keep trying and taking our supplements and hope for a miracle. Thanks again for all your best wishes.


----------



## AC1987

:( Boo to AF mas! That sucks!! 


omg I hate prunes! I've been eating fruit like a rabbit though :haha: yesterday was so constipated, REALLY uncomfy :( But today things seem to be sailing smoothly... tmi sorry :haha:
Darn just remembered I need to try and call the midwife clinic again today to try to get an appt! Hard to believe I'm 8 weeks!! I remember being 4 weeks and thinking I'll never get there.


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mas, I'm so sorry.....

AC~fruit is good for the constipation...or so I hear. I have been eating grapes like they are going out of style, and my poo is still hard (sorry, tmi) so I'm not really buying into the fruit solves constipation crap. Cuz grapes totally make me go...like prunes!!! Congrats on 8 weeks!!! Thats pretty amazing and exciting!! :happydance:
and by looking at AC's ticker you are right Angel! Limes next week! :thumbup: 

So...I told DH that it would probably be ok for us to have sex this week, as its only one week away from 11 weeks, and the doc said the cervix was closed so why not?? so guess what?? I either feel like poo every night, or I fall asleep while he is in the shower so we haven't been able too!!! And I'm still having sex dreams!!! Oh the last one was normal, but the one before that actually kinda grossed me out....DH spread peanut butter ALL OVER my vajayjay and licked it off. :haha: That part didn't bug me, it was the fact that I'm pretty sure I could actually smell the peanut butter in my dream on his breath after that, when he tried to kiss me, and it totally made my stomach flip! :sick:
also have some cramping that scares me, as always, but things need to grow so they will cramp right?? its not bad, just takes me by surprise. sucks. only 3 more weeks till we are out of the woods, can't WAIT!!! 4 more weeks till we have to tell one of our friends, 6 more weeks till I have to fit into a dress for their wedding...5 more weeks till I make COOKIES with my due date on them to tell everyone else!! :) On Valentines day :blush: Sure hope we make it that long!!!!! Not counting my chickens yet!! There needs to be a chicken smiley :haha: 
I slept soooo good last night, so will be washing some sheets, hitting the grocery store, and cleaning my living room. Oh and working on the Office to get finished...or organized one of the two :) 
OK I have rambled enough today....I have been happy lately and when happy I talk A LOT! so sorry for that :haha::blush: 
love ya ladies!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Hoping, its great to hear you so upbeat!! So glad that things are going well for you guys, even if you haven't gotten around to having sex!! :haha:

I still have no symptoms. Except yesterday I was upset with DH for no reason and again today when I was on my way home and called him and he wasn't home yet. I cried in the car. Then I got home and cried during Hannah Montana for heavens sake!!!! I mean, really?!? But I refuse to believe that its a symptom, coz I'm generally overly emotional ALL the time. It can be quite annoying.

I also had a splitting headache but that was totally from 1st day back at work and I left my glasses at home so had to squint at the computer screen all day!!

Hoping, will you send me a cookie with your due date on it? PLZ???

Oh and my boobs are sore, but that's also totally normal. :holly:


----------



## AC1987

Aww plastik, I'm overly emotional too, and its worse now that I'm preg :haha: like bawling my eyes over the fact that my dh doesn't want to eat cause hes not hungry yet, and me thinking its my cooking.


Well :happydance: my first appt is Jan 17th at 1:30pm however I still have zero idea how much it'll all cost as no one seems to be able to answer.. wow. :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol AC you need to call the billing department, and if they didn't refer you to the billing department (nurses know things, but not costs) then they should be slapped. the average cost of a vag delivery will be 3000 to 5000...midwives cost less than doctors. so...probably more around the 3000 mark. a c-section costs about twice as much. you know, cuz the docs do more "work." (they really don't, and docs half the time schedule c-sections to get out of having to wait for labor to begin...they have schedules you know!!) sorry, billing for ob docs has me a bit bitter towards docs that don't put the patient first. BUT anyway, thats what the cost will be. I myself have insurance, so mine works out to be about 150 a month for the next 9 months, its nice that they will do that for me!! :) plus the billing department should get ahold of you on your first appointment to start setting up the payment plan. if they don't, make it a point to go in there yourself. That way they know you are serious about getting things taken care of, and will work with you :) 
AND CONGRATS ON YOUR APPOINTMENT!!! 

pony~I would send you a cookie, but by the time it got there it would probably be in pieces!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Plastik- Hope this is your month and your symptoms sounds promising!

Mas-Cheer up, hope this one will be in the bag for you!

Hoping- Just GIVE IT UP TO THE POOR MAN AND YOURSELF! :haha: There is going to be a sexathon coming real soon!

AC- YAY! To the appointment! Hope it's not too costly for you!

I started my clomid today so I'm back in the game again. Haven't even called my doc yet to tell her will be sitting out this go round and I secretly have the meds for it though. Anyways, I figured she would figure it out when I haven't come in for my day 3 scans! LOL! I got concieve plus and softcups. Little more hopeful then last month.


----------



## AC1987

Hey Hoping, oh i've tried going through the billings department, NO ONE answers, its ALWAYS voicemail, so I left a message with this one lady, so HOPEFULLY someone will call me back. I believe the first appt is a free consultation, so maybe we'll be able to track down the billings department in person to get our questions answer, cause if I don't get a reply by next week I think going in person will probably be our best bet. I was told that its about $3000-$5000 depending on what all happens, however the hospital also has a fee that I'm trying to find out. And they're not gonna push me into having a c-section unless its absolutely necessary :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

the combo of the doc fee and the hospital fee should be 3000-5000, doc fee is about 1500 for vag, 2500-3500 for csec. for everything to go smoothly that is. labs and ultrasounds here are billed separately, but your clinic could do that a different way...altho, thats not how you were supposed to bill things 2 years ago. things change very quickly in hospital billing tho!! :)

Angel~ I really think tonight will be the night!!! I just don't want to fall asleep in the middle of it since I've been so tired, but today I feel pretty good, worked on organizing my office today...and realized that most of the crap in there is DH's so he has to help. 
lots of luck on your secret clomid cycle!!! :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

So I haven't tested yet. I did not leave my house this weekend. LOL And today when I went to Walmart, I totally forgot to buy a test. So I am thinking about taking a field trip to Walgreen's and buying a test. But as of today, my boobs are bigger (my husband commented on this. He actually said "Oh my Goodness, you boobs are huge."), nausea, lightheaded, heartburn, still super emotional, and no sex drive. The no sex drive thing is totally not normal for me. I am always wanting to jump my husband or just taking care of it myself but not lately. Which totally sucks. 

Mas~Hugs...that sucks. :( Hopefully next cycle.


----------



## jeoestreich

And I found out today that my coworker is knocked up. Ugh...


----------



## AC1987

aww jeo well maybe you too are preg! You never know :)


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo- can't wait to hear about your test!!! Hope it's positive!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

J-my fingers are super crossed for you!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ok...someone needs to tell me why I thought it was a good idea to eat an entire pizza (tostinos...so small) ;) for lunch, then eat a cupcake...then eat a piece of cake....and I still want more freakin pizza....pretty glad I only bought one at the store yesterday...


----------



## AC1987

Aww I still find myself forcing lunch and dinner into myself no appetite for it :( 

I made cream of potato soup for dinner :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I tested today and it was negative. But it was like my third urine of the day. I just do not know anymore.


----------



## Angel baby

That sucks!!! Do you know how many dpo you are? When is FS appt?


----------



## jeoestreich

I cannot get into the FS until the 31st. Ugh...I have an appointment for a physical tomorrow though so I might talk to her about it.


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry Jeo!! I'm totally convinced that you're preggo! Just hang in there. I reckon we're pregnant until proved otherwise :D

I still have no symptoms :( Hyper emotional but that could just be regular pms. I mean, I'm emotional even when I don't have pms!! 11 dpo. Will test on 14th as am due on 13th.

Hoping, that's a lotta food girl!! WOW! And still wanting more??! I am seriously impressed!!! I'm feeling a bit like AC at the moment. I don't actually get hungry and I just can' think of a food that I actually feel like eating, so I'm forcing myself to eat meals. Ugh.

:holly: :holly:


----------



## AC1987

I hope all you ladies are feeling good today! Jeo, you could be preg! That or awfully close to it :haha: 

So I'm trying to drink more fluids during the day, only its not working, I KEEP peeing!! :haha: I want it to stay WITH ME! Not leave my body so fast.


----------



## hoping4girl

Yes, I did eat a lot...then I took a nap...and had a horrible food hangover :sick: Bad idea, I knew it would be when I did it, but I did it anyway. So I threw the cake away :winkwink: 

And I feel like poo, but emotionally, cuz my husbands a dick. I was trying to talk to him about stuff last night, ask him why he could not give a crap about anything. I told him I know when I talk to him about baby stuff he totally ignores me, shuts down and doesn't say anything to me, and he said, yep. I know I do that, and I don't know why. I'm going to sleep. That's the last thing he said to me last night...came in this morning to say goodbye and half ass told me he loved me, I really wanted to stiff arm him and tell him to shove it. But I just ignored him...which is now my new approach to anything he says to me :) And I KNOW he will just blame it on my hormones and try to blow it off, but I'm not letting him get away with that. It wasn't my hormones. He does it all the time. So yeah....I'm pissed. And I'm gonna power clean the house, get it spotless and make him feel bad. I don't know why a spotless house will make him feel bad...THAT I'm sure is my hormones.:haha: And my hormones were telling me to drive to my brothers house last night. But....I didn't. I knew I was being stupid. Anyway, this probably doesn't make much sense, but thanks for listening to me vent. I'm an idiot. :dohh:

AC~the more you drink the more you pee!!! LOL thats what I have learned anyway :winkwink:


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies :)

Making meatballs for dinner, https://www.slowandsimple.com/Barbecued_Cocktail_Meatballs-r-818.html those infact :haha: they're a tiny tiny bit burnt NO idea how it happened. 

Still drinking water lots, my bladder has been hurting so I'm kinda hoping I don't get an infection.


----------



## jeoestreich

I totally slept thru my appointment this morning. Rescheduled it for Friday.

Those look good AC. 

I have decided that when my hubby is at work, I am going to expand what I learn how to bake. So every month, I am going to make a new tart recipe, cookie recipe, bread recipe, and some other bake good of my choice recipe. Plus I have decided to teach myself to cook. (I do not know if this is a good idea or not but what the heck.) So I am starting with soups. Plus a coworker and I decided that this coming winter we are going to do 12 days of Soups for the holiday season. LOL

AC~Have you determined when you are due yet?


----------



## Angel baby

:wave: Hello Ladies! I'm in a very pissy mood! So.... I resorted to Patron! :wine:! <------ (not wine, patron) :haha:

Hoping- I know how you feel here lately. I'm a little aggravated with DH, he has yet to sit down and talk to me about this whole vacation crap and fertility doc. Instead, when I tell him to talk to me, or what's bothering me, he clams up and goes fishing! (let me remind you it's winter)! LOL! It is Texas and has been a little strange weather at this point but I'm pissed. Anyways, If it's not him blaming my hormones (AF or meds!) blah, blah, blah, blah, bla!

Now, I will admit, I am very hormonal and gets worse I think every month. But ONLY you girls will know that! LMAO! :haha:

I'm also a little upset at my IRRESPONSIBLE 17 year old and his Dad! Why in the hell can't I be just care free, unorganized and irresposible as him!

Anywho, I'm CD4- 3rd day of clomid, had not had headaches for side effects. Today around 2:30pm, I didn't necessarily have a headache but a very stiff like neck and head. Feel like I'm nervous and tense or slept wrong but I'm not sure if that constitutes a headace or if I just have a crick all the sudden in the middle of the day! Sooooo.... patron, my friend has relieved it a little. I'm still pissed at everything and just trying to keep it together without crumbling or anyone noticing!:growlmad:


----------



## Angel baby

JEO- I have millions of cookbooks for you that I need to get rid of! LOL! I have a ton of taste of home magazines and southern living! You should subscribe to them because they are the bomb!


----------



## jeoestreich

I will take them! I love cookbooks. My husband use to be a chef so I did not have to cook because he usually brought food home for us. But now he isn't, so I think it is about time I learn how to cook.


----------



## Mas1118

Patron sounds good right now! And cake and pizza and cupcakes and soup and all the other food everyone is talking about. I'm on cd 3 today and tomorrow I start acupuncture for fertility at a specialist- the same one who gave me acupuncture to put me in labour almost nine yrs ago with my son! I'm excited and hopeful so hopefully all the supplements and treatments will do the trick! 
Jeo, I still think your preggers! Maybe test again in a few days!


----------



## jeoestreich

Padron does sound good. All my symptoms are like normal PMS for me except for the low sex drive. So IDK.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!!

Men are stupids. My hormones make mine more stupid coz I get upset at him for NO reason. Then I get angry at myself for being so stupid coz really, he didn't do anything, then I get angry at him again and then I get upset with me for being angy at him! Know what I mean? And I wish I could say this is a sign that I'm pregnant, but really I'm pretty emotional all the time. Guess I should be grateful I found someone that loves me regardless.

Jeo, you can totally teach yourself how to cook! Soups are awesome and easy, but I find the best cooking tool EVER is my electric pressure cooker. Makes killer curries AND soups. Yummy!!

Haha Angel! Patron is fabulous. My drink of choice last night was Champagne. The bubbles make me happy and that makes me less likely to get upset for no reason with DH. Poor man!!


----------



## plastikpony

OH!! And another thing. This morning my cervix dissapeared! What does that mean? I'm not a religious checker, and I KNOW I shouldn't be sticking things up there. I've been checking it everyday this cycle, trying to get to understand how the damn thing is supposed to work. Today I checked it earlier than normal, so maybe that's why it was different. In fact, right now is when I would usually check it.

I'm going to go check it. :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Ok, so I checked it and its still missing in action. I hate that you guys are asleep when I'm awake dammit! I feel like I'm talking to myself and even crazier than I actually am 

:haha: :holly: :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Hi plastik! i'm awake now!


jeo, I'm due aug 19th.


ooohh i'm sooo sleepy and hungry. long day today... I just hope my dh isn't late from work today.


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! Well, I'm outta here now. Got one meeting then off to ride my instructor's horse for her :) How are you feeling AC?


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning ladies!!! 
J~I love baking!!! I need to do it today...I have bananas that desperately need to be in some bread! you want me to send them to you?? ;)
Pony~STOP IT! :) you have tried to find it and its scared of your fingers! it crawled up in there to get away!! LOL
Angel~please for the love of all that is holy drink some for me!!! I miss rum....
AC~I'm sleepy too....

AFM~DH did it. He totally acted like nothing happened. So in my quest to clean the house to show him I was pissed...I took a shower and got depressed....and didn't do a damn thing. I went to lunch with him to try andtalk about stuff...and he just chatted away like we didn't talk about anything the night before!! So I know he is blaming my hormones...and he doesn't get it. So he was trying to act better yesterday, asked how things were growing and told me he likes the name Oliver...and I tried my hardest to not smack him. But I guess, I just have to get over it, cuz apparently he did. What a douche. 
Oh and I saw the delivery suite that Beyonce had, I want that!!!


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, nothing I hate more is when my dh is totally over an arguement and I'm just right at the beginning :haha: When my dh sometimes tries to make up I go "I'm not finished yet! I have more to say" :haha: I dunno it just always feels better to let everything out instead of bottle some of it inside.


Ugh I feel so full and gross, I have this weird lump again below my ribs, its like the size of a golf ball I think only it moves about it doesn't just stay put :( Kinda scaring me a bit.
grrrr and I want a martini!!! the kind with the olive in, of course I would never drink on purpose while preg but oh man I want one :haha: also I keep smelling wine... and theres NO wine yet I'm smelling it everywhere, in the bathroom, bedroom kitchen etc..


----------



## hoping4girl

I made banana bread AC!! its not a martini, but it is a comfort food :) and I feel pretty good today...so getting something done around my house :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Mmmm...martini...that sounds good. This weekend I think I am going to make some Irish Soda Bread and the hubby is going o make some fish chowder to go with it. Yummy! I have my phyiscal tomorrow so I will let you all know how that goes and see if I can talk her into doing a blood test. I still have two HPTs at home so I could take another tomorrow but I am not going to depress myself. LOL


----------



## Angel baby

plastikpony said:


> Ok, so I checked it and its still missing in action. I hate that you guys are asleep when I'm awake dammit! I feel like I'm talking to myself and even crazier than I actually am
> 
> :haha: :holly: :haha:

:haha::haha:

It's ok! It'll be back!!!! Lol!


----------



## jeoestreich

I have a formal wedding to go to in May and I am trying to find a dress. Ugh...here are some options that I have been looking at.

https://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/t...-tiffany-blue-with-black-lace-plus-sizes.html

https://www.unique-vintage.com/stop...ack-pink-floral-print-swing-dress-p-7682.html


https://www.unique-vintage.com/1950s-style-orange-satin-swing-marilyn-prom-dress-p-2968.html


----------



## jeoestreich

I have a formal wedding to go to in May and I am trying to find a dress. Ugh...here are some options that I have been looking at.

https://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/t...-tiffany-blue-with-black-lace-plus-sizes.html

https://www.unique-vintage.com/stop...ack-pink-floral-print-swing-dress-p-7682.html


https://www.unique-vintage.com/1950s-style-orange-satin-swing-marilyn-prom-dress-p-2968.html


----------



## Angel baby

I like pic number 2 and 3! I like first one too but I like the while swung dress one more!


----------



## Angel baby

While= whole and swung=swing

Sorry my phone has a tendency to talk in codes


----------



## jeoestreich

I am liking number 3 myself. It also comes in the royal purple color but I like the orange. I have no idea why it double posted also.


----------



## Angel baby

I love the orange!!


----------



## plastikpony

Definately the orange one Jeo, it's gorgeous!

So my DH is going to visit his mom this weekend which leaves me home alone. I have some friends coming over for dinner tomorrow but have NO idea what to make. Any suggestions? I'm not much of a chef so it can't be too complicated


----------



## AC1987

How about a roasted chicken, with ermm a starch and then a veggie? :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Roast chicken sounds yummy, and fairly straight forward! Then maybe I'll steam some veggies. And I'll make a Peppermint Crisp Fridge Tart for dessert!!! *drool*


----------



## hoping4girl

J~I love them all!!! and I love the websites :) I will be looking here for my bridesmaid dress....I already have one, but the wedding is in another month, I'm not sure it will fit!!! totally bums me out cuz I love it :( but...lets me do more shopping... ;)
pony~roasted chicken sounds yummy!!! its friday....so pizza night!! :) thats what we make anyway ;)
Angel~I was wondering what the hell you were talking about, I'm glad you clarified ;)


----------



## Angel baby

Is it time for the lime yet?! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

NO!!! two more days!! :) oh wait...did you mean lime in a drink?? cuz i could totally use one of those!!!


----------



## Angel baby

No I didn't mean the drink but I totally got you covered on that one!


----------



## hoping4girl

well thats good! this stupid baby sticky glue is making me dizzy today...dizzier than normal :) so careful drinking for me...you may get extra drunk really fast!!! LOL


----------



## AC1987

Ahh cannot WAIT til your ticker changes hoping, that prune is NASTY! ahhaha!

man my appetite disappeared somewhere... I'm just NOT hungry and having a horrible time eating meat at the moment, it just tastes off to me :( Not sure why.. its just really difficult to eat food past noon. I actually lost 5 pounds this month :(


----------



## hoping4girl

I agree AC!!! looks like a turd!!! my baby is a turd!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH GLORIOUS SEX!!!!! and thats all I'm gonna say about that :)


----------



## plastikpony

good for you hoping! 11 weeks without?! I can't imagine! AFM due today but no :witch: , I must have my ov days messed up. Got a 
:bfn: this morning :( Also bbs a bit less sore which is always a sign of AF for me. AC, don't lose weight! Naughty girl! Only girlies who are not pg may lose weight!

Xx


----------



## brittany12

Hi Ladies! 
Do you mind if I join this thread? I'm pretty new to this site, and I have posted on other threads, but ya'll seem to be more on my level of thinking :haha:
I'm 9dpo and actually today and yesterday I've had no symptoms at all so I'm kinda worried I may be out this cycle.. I have been trying since August 2011 (we did take a break in December because of how busy we were with the holidays and I was starting to get kinda depressed about it) anywho.. I know that is not as long as some people, but it still feels like a lifetime to me :brat:

anyways congrats to you ladies who got your :bfp: 
and :dust: to all of us still praying for ours!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah welcome brit!! lots of luck to you!! and don't worry....everyone feels like they have tried for forever!! 
Pony.....it was pretty bad....but now its aaaalllllllllllllllllllll better!! :):):)


----------



## brittany12

hoping4girl said:


> ah welcome brit!! lots of luck to you!! and don't worry....everyone feels like they have tried for forever!!
> Pony.....it was pretty bad....but now its aaaalllllllllllllllllllll better!! :):):)

:haha: glad you were able to :sex: 
Thanks.. Testing in the morning! I'll be 10dpo tomorrow so [-o&lt; for a :bfp:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah!! good luck!!! i hope its not too early for you, and let us know how it goes!!!!

I'm making cupcakes. I felt like baking....not sure why....I'm not even hungry for them. weird.


----------



## brittany12

yummy! I feel like I'm hungry, but I just ate! I think I'm making it up in my head...then again my tummy feels empty :/

I will keep ya'll updated! I hope its not too early too..


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: yaayy hoping a lime!! however I'm curious.. if the baby is the size of a lime how big does that make your uterus? 


Oh!! my ticker changes today too.. can't remember what it is. olive?

welcome brit :)


----------



## brittany12

update! I tested this morning and got a bfn :nope: but I am wondering if maybe implantation occured lastnight because last night between 6-12 maybe even 1 I had cramps and I kept saying i was imagining them but as it got later the cramps got stronger. I didn't get any bleeding just the cramps. This morning I feel like though... no symptoms at all! I guess I'll test again on Tuesday.


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, been off the grid for a few days, really busy and trying to set up my new computer which is finally done!! I just got caught up and I'm glad to hear everyone is well. Hi Brit! Welcome.
Wheres Bree?
I have missed all you ladies!
I am cd 7 today and am still taking my supplements which is getting expensive! I also started acupuncture last week for fertility and I have to go twice a week for the next 6 or 8weeks, but hopefully I get a bfp before that and acupuncture is actually covered!!
I drank a large bottle of wine this weekend so I'm feeling pretty relaxed today. I love weekends!
I had a dream I had a baby boy Friday night and my mom and DH named him Oscar, lol. In the dream I didn't even know I was pregnant and I was like "Oh I guess I gotta tell work I had a baby:haha:
The guy I work with in the lab, his 17 yr old daughter is pregnant and he is pissed about it -all I could think was I wish it were that easy!


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning!!!
AC~apparently it makes my uterus the size of an orange, or melon or something like that by the end of the month. And lime is so much prettier than ugly prune!!! you will be a prune next week ;)
Brit~yes, you tested too early!!! wait till Wednesday, you will get a clearer positive if it is!!
Mas~I've been wondering where bree is too :( I miss her! nice dream....hope it comes true!!! well, not that you didn't know and just had a baby all of a sudden....I hope you know :)


----------



## brittany12

yeahh... I hope soo! My temp was still up it actually went up .2 degrees this morning! So hopefully that is a good sign?


----------



## hoping4girl

well, its not a bad sign thats for sure :)


----------



## AC1987

Mas, thats a funny dream! that sorta thing kinda happened with my grandma when she was preg with my mom. I guess she had what she thought was a period and she thought she was menopausal and all. And then she was in pain(labor pains) and she thought it was appendix issues :haha: which is kinda funny seeing as how she had 4 kids already. Went to the hospital and they informed her she was having a baby. I can imagine the shock and everything!!


Ahhh noo I don't wanna be a prune! ewww hate those :haha: these ticker things make me laugh especially when it goes from a melon to a banana :haha:


----------



## brittany12

AC1987 said:


> Mas, thats a funny dream! that sorta thing kinda happened with my grandma when she was preg with my mom. I guess she had what she thought was a period and she thought she was menopausal and all. And then she was in pain(labor pains) and she thought it was appendix issues :haha: which is kinda funny seeing as how she had 4 kids already. Went to the hospital and they informed her she was having a baby. I can imagine the shock and everything!!
> 
> 
> Ahhh noo I don't wanna be a prune! ewww hate those :haha: these ticker things make me laugh especially when it goes from a melon to a banana :haha:

I want a ticker... :cry: i dont mind having the prune or banana... ahhh the waiting!


----------



## Angel baby

Hello Brit and goodluck! It is early though so still hope there!

Hoping and AC- GLAD THE PRUNE IS GONE! LOL! AC now we have to look at your prune! :haha:

Mas- Glad everything is going ok with you! I thought about doing acupuncture! How is it going. Little scared to try it! 

Bree- WHERE O WHERE ARE YOU AND HOW ARE THINGS GOING WITH YOU? :hugs:

Jeo-Did you decide on a dress?

AFM- I was such a ding dong yesterday. I thought I would take time for myself yesterday so went and got a haircut, Then decided to use my tanning session gift card I got a year ago and haven't tanned in probably 2 years and BURNED MY ASS! :haha: Then thought I would wax my lip and eyebrows- HOLY CRAP~ I think it was a day of torture! :haha: I'm still paying for it today, swollen eyebrows and lip and burnt ass and belly! :nope: So, I resorted to wine at the moment! :haha:

I'm on CD8, completed my clomid-and I'll take my shot on Thursday morning. I'm suprised my clinic hasn't called yet asking if I started my period or why I haven't been in. But O well! lol!


----------



## brittany12

wow angel.. what a day you had! hopefully this will be your cycle!


----------



## hoping4girl

burnt butt angel!!! oh no!!! lots of lotion next time ;) it bums me out they they didn't call u either....makes me think they don't care :( thats sad. lots of sex for you this week!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I enjoy acupuncture, it is very relaxing> i have had it in the past so i know what to expect. I'm positive about it working as I have heard lots of success stories. I wish the weekends were longer, i find they just fly by and then it is Monday again and back to work.
I feel bit different this cycle-I am still a bit crampy and cranky/moody. i want to get a haircut - I'm thinking bangs.


----------



## AC1987

Sorry to laugh Angel but it did make me :haha: sorry for your rough day though!

Ahh! And my dhs parents now know! :D and tues is my appt to see a midwife!


----------



## Sandy1222

AC1987 said:


> Mas, thats a funny dream! that sorta thing kinda happened with my grandma when she was preg with my mom. I guess she had what she thought was a period and she thought she was menopausal and all. And then she was in pain(labor pains) and she thought it was appendix issues :haha: which is kinda funny seeing as how she had 4 kids already. Went to the hospital and they informed her she was having a baby. I can imagine the shock and everything!!
> 
> 
> Ahhh noo I don't wanna be a prune! ewww hate those :haha: these ticker things make me laugh especially when it goes from a melon to a banana :haha:

:-k is it just me, but wouldn't a banana be smaller than a melon? i get that it is longer, but i would think there was a better fruit/veggie to use after a melon... :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Did you all have good weekends? Angel, there is nothing worse than a burnt ASS!! Hahaha!! Shame man, sounds like a rough day.

Well, AF got me 1 day late this month. I cried. How can this be SO hard? DH was a sweety. This month I've sworn off caffine and I'm going to serious cut down my drinking too to only on weekends and only one glass of wine at a time. I'm also going to pump DH full of fertile foods, make him swim lots in our nice cold pool and us the preseed I bough last month religiously. Although I don't have any trouble with the amount of my CM, it can't do any harm, right?

AC, how did you tell you dhs parents? SO exciting!

Nice to see you around a bit more Mas :)

Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies! :)


Plastik, well we were just about to head out the door and my dh pulled me back and hes like don't you have something to tell them... and I just send him a glare, cause I figured HE should be the one to start right but no, he opens his mouth and is like "We'd like to tell you guys something..." then looks at me and is like "Carry on" :dohh: So I tell them, and his moms all like "Why didn't you tell us sooner?!" and my dh is like "Oh she(me) has a history of miscarriages so we wanted to wait til it was safe" I coulda slapped him! Like ONE miscarriage doesn't mean I have a history of them! And then he also told them that I didn't tell any of my family, which is also a lie, I mean I told pretty much everyone BUT them. it was him all along holding me back!
But ahhh well glad they know now.


----------



## plastikpony

Wow, slightly awkward AC, but glad its all out in the open :)

I'm such a jackass! AF started yesterday so what do I go and do? Set up an appointment for my Gynaecologist tomorrow! :doh: Once I realised I rescheduled for Friday. Wish I could blame the brainfart on being PG, but obviously that isn't the case!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah AC!! thats cool they know :) I have told two people...and you ladies. Thats it!! My sister knows, and my bestest friend knows...its nice to have someone to talk to about it. And I haven't even talked to DH about when we are going to tell people, altho he is getting better about talking about it. He picked out a boys name...which I like, but not for our boy....I just don't think its a good one for us. It was Oliver. So...I said no, and he said...well...we will settle this in the bedroom. Whoever *cums* first, wins! and guess what?? I WON!!!! bahahaha!!! I *kinda* cheated, I made him wrap it up (so he doesn't get sticky baby glue on him) and got out my trusted toy :blush: and got after it!!! :haha: so...I won!!! :happydance: He is still trying to figure out how I cheated :dohh: so thats my story of the weekend :thumbup: 
so, in conclusion, I don't know when we are going to tell people. 
ah pony....sorry for :witch: that sux. hit it hard next month!!!!

OH AC~is you DH accepting it now??


----------



## AC1987

Yep I think hes finally accepting it. We got into a bit of an arguement though. Cause I don't wanna know the sex, I want it to be a surprise for everyone. Only all of a sudden hes all like "No we hafta know!!" grrrr.. and it ended in me saying that hes not allowed to come whenever I get a scan :( which I don't really mean, I want him their I just REALLY want the sex of the baby to not be known even to him!


----------



## jeoestreich

Alright, I have been MIA lately. I have had a busy weekend. I have decided on the orange dress. I am going to wait a few months to get it and I need to find a cute jacket or something to go with it. Plus shoes!!!

Went to the doctor for my physical on Friday. She would not do a blood test for me since I did a HPT that Wednesday and it was negative. Boo! But still no sign of the evil witch. I should take another test but I do not want to get a negative. LOL 

My mother had a Lia Sophia jewelry party on Saturday and somehow I got roped into hosting one in three weeks. Doh! I have no clue how that happened.


----------



## italianqtpie

hi :) Busy starting school last week! I am having the most messed up cycle i've EVER had and no clue why so i've been down. i still haven't ovulated. i had my first + OPK yesterday and have MAJOR EWCM today! Day 20 or 21! my latest O EVER was 18!

*MAS*-think it's the supplements? Is it bad to O so late? I'm convienced it's all bad news. I need some of your wine ,* Angel *


----------



## brittany12

Ladies I think I'm loosing it! I took an hpt this afternoon after work and thought I saw a line (of course I was holding it in the light every which way) so I uploaded the picture to my computer and did some contrasting with the color and here it is... am I going crazy? Be honest.. feeling won't get hurt!

https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g353/Brittanyveronee/IMAG05782.jpg


----------



## hoping4girl

Brit~ I see a line :) wait for a day or two and take another one with FMU. it needs to get darker, or it could just be an indent line...I used to get those all the time. stay patient!!!
Bree~I O'd late a couple of months, it isn't a bad thing. Your LP will stay the same, so as long as thats not super short you should be good. 
J~you need to wait a couple days and test again!!!!
AC~we aren't finding out. we decided together....it will just have to be something you chat about together, or if he is being a douche then just tell the doc one time when he isn't there that you don't want to know the sex, to write it in your file and have the ultra sound tech or doc just pretend he can't find out ;) be sneaky!!! LOL


----------



## brittany12

I hope soo! I really want it to be a bfp!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies!
I see a line too Brittany! Fxed!
I like your game Hoping! Im gonna try that when i want something and be sneaky too - i have a toy myself, lol!
Hows the ass angel? Still burnt?
AC - i agree about not wanting to know - a surprise is so very nice, stick to your guns (good idea again Hoping).
Sorry about AF plastic:hugs:
Jeo - test again soon and I like the orange dress too
Hi Bree! I missed you! It could be the supplements, maybe they are making a better eggy and it took a little longer - I o'd on day 18 or 19 last month and had a 14day LP. Is hubby home to DTD?


----------



## Sandy1222

Britt- I can see a line there, but like hoping said wait a few days and retest with FMU. fx :dust:

AC- i don't know if i could be as patient as you are going to be not finding out what you are having. my OH is already bugging me about "when do we find out what we are having". I just tell him that he was the one who decided it and now he must be patient and wait :haha:
Glad to hear your OH has finally accepted things!! Mine was the same way at first since i found out before i missed af, but since there has been no sightings of her since he is starting to come to terms with the reality of what is going on.

if it werent for my boobs being on fire and the constipation :blush: i dont even know if i would believe i was really pregnant. i haven't been to my dr yet, so i guess until i see my first scan to see there is actually something in there i dont think i am going to feel like a preggo. i know it is early, but shouldnt i be having some more symptoms at this point???


----------



## jeoestreich

I am thinking about testing in the morning.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: good idea hoping!! 

Really hoping I can make it to my appt today! My dh KNEW about it for this past week, then last night hes all like "Are you sure its tomorrow??" and I'm like yeeess... then hes all like "Oh I have meetings all day but will try to take you" ugh!!!!! :dohh: I thought it was pregnant ladies with forgetful minds not their dhs!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah let us know how it goes AC!!! I'm excited!!
Sandy~I have like....pretty much no symptoms. A little nauseous at times, my bbs hurt at night usually but are better in the morning, a little constipated but not really, I go every day usually, but it hurts sometimes. I am dizzy almost every day...but thats from my sticky baby cream...that I am now weening off of so not quite so dizzy :) no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything bad :) I didn't have any w/ my boys, so yeah. don't get too excited, I've read some ladies get it bad starting 6 or 7 weeks....
J~I'm excited for you to test!!!! my fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## AC1987

Sandy, I have almost no symptoms too! I thought I would get them full on strong seeing as I was REALLY naseous at 4 weeks. But maybe I'm already full of hormones so I'm used to it? who knows! :haha: 


Gah a little panicing my dh hasn't texted me back so HOPEFULLY I can make it to my appt. If hes here at 12:30 then everythings good, if not then I guess I will hafta reschedule it..


----------



## hoping4girl

ah boys don't listen!!! they are horrible...mine doesn't listen ever! you have to tell them every day or they say you didn't tell them at all. Thats what mine does...then he gets mad at me for nagging. stupid boys.


----------



## jeoestreich

So I totally failed about taking a test this morning. I was half a sleep still when I got up to pee and remembered when I was half way done. LOL I think tonight I am going to set the test by the toilet so I remember. LOL


----------



## AC1987

thank goodness I was able to make it to my appt! however JUST got home. the thing took ALL afternoon! Eeek my dh isn't too thrilled about it. Hes back at work and will be late now :(


But anyhow I will explain my first visit, warning its a little long :p

After spending 20 mins at the front information desk on where the midwife clinic is, I swear they looked at me like I had 3 heads!!! So we find the right place, I went to desk B to ask if I was at the right place, sure enough I was but apparently I needed to be at desk C.... walk around the corner to desk C, get registered. Lotsa paperwork, see a nurse and all get most my questions answered though I got a few looks like I had three heads which made me a little nervous but ahh well just a nurse not a midwife. Got my bloodwork taken which HURT not sure if it was a newbie or what but she managed to miss my vein then tried to dig around for it WHILE the needle was in me... um OUCH!! so she finally had to take it out and try again. 
Afterwards we decided to track down billings while we were there cause we would really like to be able to budget and stuff right? Ok after waiting like 30-40 miins, its about 3:30 by this time, we go in and see this lady. My was she kinda rude... its like she wanted nothing to do with us, she couldnt even give us a payment plan,however she said it would be 10,000 for a vaginal delivery and that it wasn't even including prenatal care, so she just sent us to medicaid desk which we TOLD her we wouldn't qualify for, so we went through with it, sure enough after 2 questions we didn't qualify. SO we go to the office beside the first lady we saw cause I was like we're not leaving til we can get a real quote. So the 2nd lady was SO much nicer, and actually took time to listen, she got my email address and said she would email me actual figures and such so thats a relief however she thought vaginal delivery would be about 2200.... so now I'm not sure WHAT number is the correct one!


Anyways next appt is jan 31st :)


----------



## Mas1118

I can't believe how much it is to have a baby there, holy crap!!! That's crazy! How do people do it! I thought IVF was a lot, I can't imagine having to pay that as well as hospital fees! Sorry for the rant, I'm just shocked!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Wow, AC, that sounds like a BUNCH of money! Especially since I need to multiply it by either 8 or 13 depending on which country you're from. Ouchie!!

I'm so super keen to O it's ridiculous. Weird, but whenever I'm in the TWW I can't wait to get to the end of it, and when I'm not in it I can't wait for it to start!! Silliness!!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## AC1987

I know I'm still a little shocked at how expensive it is!! especially since I'm from canada and everything is free!

i know how u feel Plastik... its all waiting for this waiting for that :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!!! 
AC~yeah...10000 is waaaay too much for a vag delivery...glad you got that straightened out!!! did you just see the nurse at your appt or did you get to see the midwife too?
J~wth?? don't you know we are all waiting??? LOL crossing my fingers again for you!!!!

so....yesterday I had a horribly bad hormonal day....My oldest came home from school and I had to have a talk with him cuz I got a call from his health teacher. they did this paper on their goals in life, his was "to meet a hot lady in case my girlfriend breaks up with me." he NEVER talks like that!!! EVER!!! I was so shocked, and in talking to him he said he wanted to be cool, his friends told him he wasn't cool enough. Thats where the tears started....all I could think of was how he was starting to do what his friends said and he was going to do drugs and drink and be naughty and I was just bawling telling him he is perfect and cool and if they don't think so then they don't deserve to be his friend and i'm rambling. then I tried to call my SIL to see how they were doing (she had to rebuild after the Minot, ND flood) she was in a meeting asked if she could call me back and I started bawling again!!! wth?? so to make myself feel better, I decided to make some wedding mints. oh it was a horrible afternoon! I feel better today...altho I have some gas that hurts! Ok I'll quit talking now....can you tell I don't talk to anyone about this stuff during the day??


----------



## AC1987

awwww hoping thats too bad :hugs: I've had days like that where all I do is cry. I do blame it on hormones! 



Also I haven't gotten it sorted out yet, I'm still waiting for the correct quote. It would be so much easier if we had maternity insurance, but our broker talked us outta it. how odd. Anyways we'll probably hafta budget for 10,000 and just do payment installments.


----------



## hoping4girl

if you wanted maternity insurance you can go pick it up, being pregnant isn't a pre existing condition, so they have to cover it. just so you know ;)


----------



## AC1987

I have a feeling there was a catch like you couldn't be pregnant for like a year til it would kick in.. but I may be wrong I dunno maybe I'll try asking my dh..


----------



## brittany12

Here in south carolina the individual/family plans don't offer maternity unless its from your company.. they say its pre existing so you have to get a pre existing insurance.


----------



## hoping4girl

no. pregnancy is not allowed to be a preexisting condition. if thats what they say, turn them in. thats a bunch of BS. I really really really don't like insurance companies....

and if thats what they say AC you should be able to shop for a new insurance....one that offers it right away.


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: hoping, sounds like you had a bad day. Good call on the insurance thing - a lot of people prob don't know pregnancy can't be a pre existing condition. I don't like insurance companies either - they suck!! I hope you get it figured out AC and it doesn't cost too much. 
I hope everyone else is feeling good!!
and Jeo - test already!!
AFM - I am cd11 and nothing to tell really - just waiting to O!:coffee:


----------



## plastikpony

You and me both, Mas!!! Only I'm only on cycle day 5, ugh!! Oh well, at least I have an appointment with my Gynaecologist tomorrow morning to keep me entertained. AF is only just finishing up for me, so it might be a bit icky down there for the Doctor, poor guy. Oh well, not my problem!! :haha: Then this weekend my brother in law and his wife are coming from Germany, we're having a party at our house for about 20 people on Friday so I've been frantically getting our swimming pool sorted out since it went for a ball of sh1t while we were away in December. Looking good now though. We've also been painting the house which is a mission. We only moved in in August last year and there's quite a bit to do. I'll load a picture for you guys, I'm SO proud of it :D

AC, I def think you guys should look into the insurance thing. It would help so much even if it only paid for half!!

Hoping, sorry you had such a crappy day. Boys are funny, I have a little brother who is only 16 and I worry about him every day. It must be even harder when you are a mom! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about though! You guys sound fabulous and I'm sure that with all the right information and support that you give him he'll make good decisions. He's just a kid, they make mistakes sometimes :hugs:

Jeo, for heavens sake woman, :test: :test: :test: !!! This anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## plastikpony

Our House :)
 



Attached Files:







Housey.png
File size: 300.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## honeycheeks

plastikpony said:


> Our House :)

Aww, thats the most beautiful home dear!!
I am imagining little feet running all over the garden:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

ooohh plastik I bet its nice and warm there *sniff* I miss summer!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh pony its beautiful!!! reminds me of jamaica a little bit....can't wait to retire there!! :) 

thanks everyone, I had a crappy day...which turned into a better day yesterday, that turned kinda crappy cuz the heater guys came over to fix our heater....and broke it!!! but, on the bright side, the place where we lived for the past 10 years got slammed with snow yesterday...and its 35 here today :) woohoo!!! no snow and not too cold....so my little space heater is keeping me pretty warm. so not too down today...
I'm excited cuz I'm almost to 12 weeks!!! on Sunday!!! on my birfday!! :) woohoo!!


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: how exciting Hoping!! I'm gonna be leaving for Canada tomorrow evening so if I don't get a chance to say it I'll say it now.. Happy birthday!!! :D 


AFM lotsa cleaning... lotsa packing.. ok maybe not so much on the packing part. Finishing up leftovers in the fridge so not even cooking :haha:
Other then that just relaxing :)


----------



## Angel baby

I been busy the last few days but I think I caught up! 

Hoping- glad your day got somewhat better!

Plastik- I'm coming to your house for vacation. It's ok, I'll just invite myself! Lol!

Jeo- test yet? 

AFM- I been having some unbearable hot flashes day and night for over a week. Not sure what's going on. I plan to take my trigger injection tomorrow morning and have a weekend of BD marathon! My sunburn is about gone! FINALLY! Hopefully I'll be 1dpo on Sunday. I'm CD12 today. I have been looking at house for past 3 days so my mind has been occupied on that.


----------



## hoping4girl

Thanks AC! I hope to have a good one...
I have missed you Angel!!! lots of luck on your trigger and BDing!!!! 

I am cold. My heater doesn't work and I'm freakin freezing. my butt is cold, my toes are cold, my nose is cold. everything is cold. But, I did get my hair done today, so thats a plus. and my hair is cold. BRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Well I wish I wasn't so OCD at times. I told DH that I paid in good bit taxes and should get a good bit back. This will allow us a house. So I've been searching and looking and getting excited. Spoke to the bank and deciding which loan to get. Haven't bought a house in 10 years etc... DH made the comment that he didn't think we could get much back cause he thought we were in another tax bracket. Well... He is right and I calculated and discovered my butt needs to be filtering through receipts and other junk to get as much deductions as possible or we will be paying in! I haven't told him yet. On top of that a rock hit my back glass and shattered it! Ugh! So looks like house will be on hold for half the year! I'm nauseated thinking about it!


----------



## Mas1118

Plastik - your house is absolutely fabulous! I love it. I miss summer too!! It snowed here big time today too and it is -12C outside - super cold and windy.

Angel-im sorry about the house thing, that really sucks - what a let down:( :hugs:
good luck and FXed for your trigger and bd weekend!!

Im tired! Its been a whirlwind week of acupuncture appts and taekwondo(my ds) and guitar lessons (me and ds) and work! I am looking forward to spending a weekend home and relaxing!


----------



## plastikpony

Ah, Angel, I'm sorry about the house!! Buy you never know, it took me about 8 months of looking before we found exactly what we wanted, so maybe by the time you find something you'll be all sorted!! In the meantime, come to South Africa and visit me!! :D There you go, now I invited you! :haha:

Hoping, have you warmed up yet? We don't actually get snow here. Well, very rarely, and then only way up in the Drakensburg Mountains. Do you know that I'm 27 and I've never ever ever seen snow? I would love to, I think it would be so much fun!! But only for holiday, I like our hot weather here way too much to live somewhere where the temperatures actually drop below 0!!

I had an awesome appointment at the Gynea this morning!! He did a pap smear which I'll get the results of on Monday, but we did one last year and all was A ok so can't imagine that would have changed. Also chatted about trying to get pg. I assumed he was going to tell me to just keep trying since we've only been trying for 3 going on 4 months, but he was awesome. Did a scan of my uterus and ovaries which all look great (YIPPEE!!) and also ordered a whole battery of blood tests for me and my DH and a semen analysis for DH. I am SO thrilled right now. Can't wait to get all the tests done early next week. He said that the fact that my husband cycles isn't great coz, in his words "they wear tight pants, bounce up and down on their balls and cook their eggs". This doesn't excite me very much, but I'm not allowing myself to worry even a little until we get the results back!

So next week will be a whirlwind of tests, :sex: :sex: :sex: , and entertaining the brother in law and his wife who land from Germany today. Before I know it I will have ovulated and be back in the TWW!!

Wow, that was long. Sorry for the rant! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Angel baby

It's a nice 73 degrees here! I thought I would rub that in! Lol!

Plastik- that is great news with all the testing! It will give a peace of mind! I'd come down there but it's starting to look like the government is sucking my funds dry! It sucks! I'm going to buy a lotto ticket today! Lol! I'll share my million dollar winnings with y'all!

Mas- sounds like you having busy week! I'm still trying to decide if I want to do acupuncture. I mentioned it to DH and he actually told me he wanted to do it also for stress relief. Surprised me! If I have time today, I might go by and check this out!

Taking my shot at 11am so by 11pm tomorrow I will have ovulated! My DH so excited about the sex marathon! Lol! Hope I will be able to walk by Monday! Lmao!


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh I'm SO jealous of you ladies with the warm weather! I'm heading up to Canada tonight! COLD! Hoping I hope you get warmed up soon!!

:haha: Angel thats great your dh is looking forward to the sex! 

My dh seems to think sex will hurt the baby so we won't... I however may need to let the midwife tell him its alright. 

So like I said heading up to canada for a week, will try to pop online here and there, so if you don't hear from me in a while its cause I'm there :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

morning!!!
AC~have fun in Canada! stay warm, cuz I do hear its cold there, the canandian air is coming down into the states so its cold in my home town. 30F here tho so not so bad :) 
Angel~sucky sucky news about the house!!! stupid tax man....We are hoping for a larger refund this year, cuz the company my husband works for kinda screwed us out of half of our moving money, so my fingers are crossed for a big-ass check. 
Pony~great news on the testing!!! thats pretty awesome I hope everything turns out the way it should!! :)
Mas! slow down!! oh wait...I probably should too...nevermind!! :)

AFM~I'm still cold!!!! DH got some space heaters yesterday for the kids rooms and the living room....and its amazingly colder in here with the big space heater than it was yesterday with the little space heater!!! DH was all "oh this one is cool it heats the items in the room not the air...." I said,...."wth?? I want the air warm!!!" dumbass. hoping that the heater guys get something figured out before tomorrow!!! stupid heater guys.....


----------



## Mas1118

AC1987 said:


> Ahhh I'm SO jealous of you ladies with the warm weather! I'm heading up to Canada tonight! COLD! Hoping I hope you get warmed up soon!!
> 
> :haha: Angel thats great your dh is looking forward to the sex!
> 
> My dh seems to think sex will hurt the baby so we won't... I however may need to let the midwife tell him its alright.
> 
> So like I said heading up to canada for a week, will try to pop online here and there, so if you don't hear from me in a while its cause I'm there :haha:

Where in Canada are you going AC?


----------



## italianqtpie

checking in, my Grandma passed away yesterday. i am detroyed, broken and shattered. I knew you guys knew our recent struggles with her, so I wanted to pop on and let you know. I will be back shortly.


----------



## Mas1118

italianqtpie said:


> checking in, my Grandma passed away yesterday. i am detroyed, broken and shattered. I knew you guys knew our recent struggles with her, so I wanted to pop on and let you know. I will be back shortly.

So very sorry for your loss Bree, you and your family will be in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

italianqtpie said:


> checking in, my Grandma passed away yesterday. i am detroyed, broken and shattered. I knew you guys knew our recent struggles with her, so I wanted to pop on and let you know. I will be back shortly.

So sorry Bree! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> checking in, my Grandma passed away yesterday. i am detroyed, broken and shattered. I knew you guys knew our recent struggles with her, so I wanted to pop on and let you know. I will be back shortly.

ah Bree I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah! I'm a plum! it actually looks good i kinda want one... :)


----------



## Angel baby

YAY!!! Do you have your cookies ready? Ship some to me! I'd like mine coated with the xanax please! LOL!


----------



## hoping4girl

nope no cookies yet....I'm gonna wait till after the 1st when *hopefully* we hear a heartbeat. I just don't want to jump the gun!! I'm so nervous about it!!!


----------



## Angel baby

You can buy those heart beat monitors from walmart! I'm sure it's too early right now but I want one if them when I get pregnant!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, I like the plum Hoping, thats great! 
I had a positive OPK today!!! CD14 so way earlier than usual!!! I think the supplements are definitely working! I usually O on CD 17 to 21, so I am really excited. I am going to try not to symptom spot over the TWW though and just keep busy and ignore my body, hahaha, yeah right!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah congrats Mas!! thats exciting start bding!!!! 

Angel~I looked at walmart today but not too hard, I didn't see one. but I think I might order one. I was telling DH about it, and he laughed at me and pretty much told me I was nuts. they didnt' really have that stuff available when we had the boys, so he thinks its something that only doctors have. I really need to do some research on this for him, it would be nice to hear. but...then again...i only have a week and a half left to wait for the appointment...so by the time the machine got here it would be time to go to the appt anyway. I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Ah Bree, I'm so sorry!! I've lost all of my grandparents and I know it isn't easy :(

Mas, yay for bd'ing! GO GO GO!! :haha:

Hoping, your plum does look super-awesome! SO excited for you guys :D

AFM, I had an awesome weekend with brother in law and his wife who are visiting from Germany. We had a great party at our pretty house on Sat with like 20 people. What a blast! My af was weird this month. I started on the 15th, bled for 4 days like usual, but then spotted for another 4. Completely random. Of course, this paird with the fact that I've had a runny tummy for a week compelled me to poas!! :rofl: :rofl: :bfn: :rofl: :rofl: Anyway, the good news is I finally found a brand of pink dye test that I like over here. It isn't super-sensitive, only 20 milU/ml, but it'll work for me and not too expensive.

So that's my story. How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## hoping4girl

ah pony....I have taken a test mid cycle before, no worries!!! I know how that feels!!! Glad you had a fantastic weekend!!!

I had a great day yesterday....it was my birthday!!! I'm 32...altho I want to tell people I'm 23 ;) dyslexic bday!! My husband and boys gave me the best present ever...they did the laundry!!! DH asked what I wanted, and thats what I told him!! then he felt bad cuz he didn't buy me anything, and I said no!!! it was the best present and best birthday ever!! :happydance::happydance: 
so today i need to get some things done around the house...and hopefully I'll have some energy. :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

So I tested Saturday, and it was a BFN. :(


----------



## Mas1118

Oh Jeo, I'm sorry, i figured this was it. Are you usually late like this? I know a lady on BnB that tested for about a month after being late and finally got BFP and was 6 wks pg.


----------



## Angel baby

Happy late Birfday hoping!!! Sounds like it was a good one!!

Jeo- that sucks!!! Hope AF shows soon so you can get on with next cycle! Did you get the appt with the fertility doc?


----------



## hoping4girl

ah J! that totally sucks!! :( 

Thanks Angel!! I did have a good day :) and my boys bought me a cake from walmart...it was super tasty...I think I will have a piece in a bit...
oh!! and I'm all done w/ my gross cream!! did I say that already?? cuz I'm done!! hope I don't need it anymore!!


----------



## jeoestreich

My appointment is Jan 31. So it is not too far off.


----------



## italianqtpie

Happy Birthday, Hoping! :heart:


----------



## italianqtpie

my cycle is so effed up for the first time I can remember, ever and that's freaking me OUT.

I am trying to plan a "get away" for DH and I but not sure when since no clue when i'm going to start!


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry about your cycle Bree, hope it all sorts itself out in short order!

So I just got the greatest news that a good friend of mine is pg!!!! She's wanted a kid forever, is getting married in September (which I think is going to be the same month she is due!!!) and they are just the most awesome couple! My husband and I actually played a big role in them getting together. They are going to be such great parents, I'm so happy for them!!

So why was my first reaction this nauseating stab of jealousy? Why can't I shake it? :cry: I feel like I'm a bad person coz I feel this way :blush:


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- what is going on with your cycle?

Plastik- I know how you feel and sometimes we just can't help the jealousy. My idiotic brother had the nerve to tell me he was going to get his girlfriend of 6 months pregnant. I just had to walk away! He lives and works in north Dakota and comes to see his girlfriend every 28 days for 2 weeks in Texas so good luck with that! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Pony~I know how you feel. I think we all do....I think the only person on the planet I would not be jealous of if they got pregnant would be my sister...she has been trying for 15 years!! Other than that...nope. everyone else would receive the "oh congrats!" and in the back of my mind would be the "you f*in suck!!!" its ok, I know people will/already feel that way about mine, and thats ok. I totally understand. its just something thats gonna happen :)

Bree~yes...whats up w/ your cycle?? whats going on??

Angel~the sad thing is she will probably get knocked up right away...and then he will have to try to move them all up there, cuz she will be mad he won't be there the whole time...and trying to find a place to live in ND right now is impossible. The eastern side of the state is going to crap, its getting dirty and nasty and all the things people told us about the town we moved to in wyoming. I love our new town, and want to point and laugh at all the people who tried to talk us out of moving. I don't regret it one bit!! I have no friends, I know no one, but I don't care, cuz my kids are getting the best education I could ask for, and they have opportunities they would never get in our home town. so...that being said....tell him to be careful having a kid in nd...it will be tough on any kid. just sayin. he needs to think about that.

J~excited for your appointment!!! please let us know how it goes!!! we have a soccer game that night, but I will be waiting!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello all! 
Bree-maybe it is stress, or the supplements. Having a death in the family can play havoc on a person. I think a getaway with dh is prob the best thing, take care :hugs:
Happy belated birthday hoping! :hugs: to you too,

Plastik, I think we all feel like that, I found out my coworkers 17 yr old is pregnant, 2 ladies at work and my NEPHEW! He is 19 and his girlfriend is 18! I'm happy for him but also sad that it is so easy for some. His girlfriend just recently was treated for cervical cancer so I am happy that at least she can have babies. 
I had acupuncture tonight and the dr is very happy that I O early, he said that means things are going good and we are essentially turning back time. We're gonna bd again tonight just to be sure but my opk is faded now. I had some O like pains today though so I'm not sure if I O'd Sunday, monday or today. My boobs are sore so I think I prob did yesterday. Wish me luck ladies, I'm really hoping this will be the month!


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck. I have been thinking about trying acupuncture is going to be my next step. My regular doctor put me on metaformin so hopefully that gives me the kick that I need. 

In other news, I am totally planning my next tattoo. I am totally in the mood to get tattooed. I just want to move on with this cycle and either get a BFP or AF. This limbo sucks.


----------



## Mas1118

I agree Jeo!! Limbo sucks!! I love tatoos, I have 3. What are you going to get?

I changed my ticker to reflect this cycle with the early ovulation!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- my brother is immature and can be stupid. He told me he was just joking but I don't believe him. They are having a hard time finding a house in Williston or some town like that. They are going to move in with each other and his girlfriend has never moved outside the state of Texas. So I'm going to pop some popcorn and sit back and watch the show between them. I feel sorry for the girlfriend because my brother is the typical male.

Jeo- I saw that spider tattoo you posted and I liked it!

Mas- hope the acupuncture does the trick for you!

AFM- I'm going to my regular GYN appt for my female yearly. It's a new doc I never seen before but I picked her because she specializes in fertility and has twins because fertility so I figured she would be a good fertility doc and OB doc. I'm going to continue to use my fertilty clinic I go to now but while I'm saving money I figured she would help me get meds till I can do IVF.

I feel guilty and did 5 shots of patron last night! Lol! I was a little over tipsy last night! Somebody look at my temps! They are beyond crazy! I don't know why I decided to temp!

Jeo- limboland does suck!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel~sorry...I meant the WESTERN side of the state...EASTERN side just gets flooded every year... stupid baby brain!!! :wacko: I got it bad! :haha: Anyway...there are a bunch of mancamps there, when we drove to minot I couldn't believe what I saw. Its just going to crap, and Williston is the worst of it, but the whole side of the state is bad. There were people working in Williston coming to the town we lived in to find housing, which is 2 hours away from there, but they were also coming from Dickinson so we had no places to rent, and when you did find something it was a one bedroom pos that was 1200 a month. That is ridiculous for that part of the state. I hope he comes to his senses cuz she will hate it there....just sayin :winkwink: oil towns are not for everyone. I'm so glad we got out of there when we did....not sure why I'm telling you all this...probably cuz I have my coffee in me already...I was up early :coffee: woohoo!!! chatty kathy!!! :happydance:

J~woohoo tattoos!! I have two...I want to get a four leaf clover on my wrist...but I also want to get a ring around my wrist w/ my kids names....super excited about it :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and have fun spreading your legs Angel!!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Lol! I'm here now and kind of nervous. I don't know why! The lady who asked me all the personal questions really wasn't friendly so I guess it has my nerves a little shook up. I actually shaved for this doctor! That was so nice of me. And can you believe they asked me how many sexual partners I had in my life! Omg pretty personal! Freaks!


----------



## hoping4girl

its always nerve racking seeing a new doc!! and why did you shave?? she needs to earn her paycheck remember??? heck maybe I'll braid some yarn in there next time I have to spread em...so they actually have something to wade thru!!! LOL 
it sucks when the assistant doesn't have any bedside manner...I used to take my son w/ a nurse like that. horrible. and I have never been asked how many guys I have slept with!! wow!! what does that matter??


----------



## Angel baby

Well I left there pissed because I waited 2 hours and she was gone to catch a baby and they weren't sure when she was coming back. So I ranted about how I scheduled the appointment a month and half ago because that was the first available and disgusted they scheduled a new patient on the day she was called and not to mention they moved my appointment to another clinic 35 miles from the clinic I was suppose to go to. So anyways, everyone in that office heard how I felt about them! So I'm rescheduled for next week and I threatened them that theyhad better not charge my insurance company! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr..... Waist of my time!

And yea, Im still in shock they asked how many, I should have toldher a couple of thousand and watch her jaw drop!

I'm so pissed I'm getting a shot of patron when I get off work! Bla!!

4dpo and is temper a symptom?


----------



## jeoestreich

i have several tattoos plan. I am going to get a butterfly on my left shoulder blade, sleeve on my right arm that contains tarantulas, poison dart frogs, and lotus flowers, and I want a chest plate with cherry blossoms and I haven't figured out the rest yet for my chest plate. I currently have eight tattoos.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> i have several tattoos plan. I am going to get a butterfly on my left shoulder blade, sleeve on my right arm that contains tarantulas, poison dart frogs, and lotus flowers, and I want a chest plate with cherry blossoms and I haven't figured out the rest yet for my chest plate. I currently have eight tattoos.

Holy crap Jeo! My DH jokes with me being a tatoo bitch! (mainly because I want more) and trying to beat him! LMAO! But you are definately headed there and it is sooooo cool! I believe DH would fall in love with you too! LMAO! That's gonna hurt like a SOB! I have 3 and butterfly (tramp stamp on my lower back) one my foot all flowerdy and my right ankle. I want another also and I'm thinking my ring finger with my anniversary date. (seems meaningful) Anywho, I started on my patron! I'm a happy camper at the moment. LOL! :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

I want some.

I have two koi on my shoulder blade (cause I am a Pisces), three celtic knots down my spine, a celtic knot tramp stamp, a celtic knot on my inner right ankle, a tribal flower on my left calf, and chaos in Ancient Greek on my left wrist. Plus many piercings. I am kind of addicted. Plus we have a good friend that is an artist so he gives up cheap tats. My hubby is all tatted up also.


----------



## Angel baby

Hmmmm.... so, let me think.... (3 shots of Patron). My brain is working overtime.... So back to the subject.... What was it??? Oh yah tatts! 1. I'm tipsy 2.) I'm aggravated 3.) hmmmm..... I think I need to go get one today! :haha::haha: Is it 5 yet so DH can take me? :haha: Maybe I should go POAS and watch it turn positive.


----------



## jeoestreich

LOL...I want a shot of tequila. That sounds so good right now.


----------



## Angel baby

It is good! LOL! Might have a ha in the morning! I really been bad this tww. This is my second night of alcohol and couple of days ago, I took excedrin migraine so.... really bad! LOL! Now when Im crying cause it's not a positive just remind me what Ive done. LOL!


----------



## hoping4girl

hey, don't feel bad, I got totally super drunk the day after thanksgiving, then got my positive 3 days later...and I got way drunk before I found out I was preggers w/ my first, since I had just turned 21 :haha: and he is a genius..so I don't feel bad drinking at all before my positives. 
I do have to say I'm pretty proud of myself...I DO NOT have a tramp stamp!! :haha: My sister does....not me. I have a dragon in between my shoulder blades, and intertwining palm trees on the top of my foot, that one actually has meaning, from the resort DH and I went to in Jamaica. Love that place!!! The funny thing about the one on my back was...I went to the doc to have a physical before I started my job at the clinic back home, he saw the tat and actually pulled the back of my pants back asking if I had one down there!!!! I couldn't believe it!!! I was in such shock I didn't know what to say! I should have slapped him. :dohh: 
is it lunch time yet?? i want a tostinos pizza.....


----------



## Angel baby

Tostinos? Eat something else good! Lol! 

You know, I don't have a headache this morning! My mouth is super dry, so I have a cup of coffee and bottle of water and taking turns sipping on both! Oh... I didnt get a tattoo last night! Lol! My brothers girlfriend took my phone from me last night so I didn't send my brother-in-law a nasty text cause he is being a dick here lately and I was feeling my oats last night! Lmao!


----------



## hoping4girl

yes tostinos!!! they are 1.43 at the store and baby wants them ;) thats my excuse...baby wants tostinos :) 
glad someone took your phone.....drunk texting isn't always the best thing. but...its super fun when you are doing it!!! LOL 
glad you feel good today!!


----------



## Mas1118

I have a dragon tat too - but down my side, just below my ribs, right down to my hipbone and yes I do have a tramp stamp:haha: That was my first one at 20 and I still like it, it has the eye of RA over top of it. I also have a compass between my shoulder blades - it has the 4 points of the earth with the sun/moon and stars inside and around the edges of the compass are my birth sign (which is also DH's as we have the same birthday) and the moon I was born on and my sons birth sign with his moon and will one day have my next childs birth sign and moon and you never know but there will be one more space..... I'm getting older though so not sure about having more than one more. I would like to get an owl on the other side of my torso - I love owls.
I had guitar lessons tonight with my DS - he is learning electric guitar and I am doing acoustic, I learned a song tonight so now I have to practice it all week. Any way, enough about me - how is everyone else doing? 
Bree - how is your cycle? Anyone have any symptoms?


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- those sound neat! Mine and DH birthday is exactly a week apart!

I'm 6dpo and my temps are all over the place! Good news is... I haven't had hot flash since right before ovulation. I'm thinking I'm out with my crazy temps! I take it at the same time every morning so not sure what's going on.


----------



## Mas1118

I have never temped, maybe I will try that next month. I don't really have any symptoms unless cranky is a symptom, lol. We had freezing rain here last night and now piles of snow!! So DS and I are staying home for a snow day!!! It is nice. I started taking wheat grass as well, it is supposed to help with high FSH and mine was borderline high at 10ish. I figure I will do 2 or 3 months of these supplements with acupuncture (getting very costly) and then go to IVF.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel~drinking messes up the temps, at least it did for me...so maybe thats the culprit ;) never know!! 
Mas~yippee for snow days!!! it rained in wyoming last night...but we didn't get any snow. this winter is so weird....

I was soooooo cranky last night!!! I couldn't even talk to my kids cuz I was totally gonna rip their heads off for no reason. So I went to bed early, and slept pretty good and feel soooo much better today!!! so happy! DH is coming back home from Utah today, and we get to go buy a bed for our guest room this weekend, I am actually really excited about that :)


----------



## Mas1118

It is great to stay home but I feel guilty calling in:( I don't call in that often though but even so I still feel a bit bad. Oh well it is the weekend and a long one at that!!


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey everyone!!!

so i went to the dr today and everything went really well!!! i have to still go get my bloodwork done, and i have another appt in 2 weeks. i did have to bump my tickers back a week as i am 6 weeks and 3 days so far....he did do a scan today to check since i got my BFP so close to my LMP. Wasnt too much to see in there other than a little peanut looking thing, but we did see a nice strong heartbeat!!!! i think my OH almost fell off his chair when he saw that as he wasn't expecting to. he then made a comment of "OMG it is real..." :dohh:

men.....


----------



## heyyydayyy

I'm so happy I'm not alone in this boat!! I just want to know already!! I had a BFN today and I stared at that stupid little stick for a good 5 minutes and not even the faintest positive line showed up!! Ugh AF should be here in the next few days and I hope she never comes! I'm so exhausted from being glued to every website that has ANYTHING regarding symptoms...my OH is starting to think I'm nuts!


----------



## italianqtpie

:flower: Miss you ladies! :flower:

I will be back this weekend full force! I have a test monday that i'm studying for , but today I am going to get my hairs done :kiss: and shop with a girlfriend.

:witch: came today, so it looks like , for some reason I ovulated on CD 21 this month? with minimal pain....which is weird. I dont' know if the supplements helped with that pain? but i've NEVER EVER EVER not had O pain and that concerns me a bit.

But i'm back in business. Gotta get my eating under control, been a lot of emotions....:hugs: all!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Bree!!! I totally understand emotional eating, I have been doing it for a week...blah!! I'm actually really excited to have a salad for lunch today (tostinos is gone) ;) 
good luck on your test!! and I know its tough, but you should be happy you didn't have as much pain...you never know, it could be a good sign. :)

hey~welcome!!! it sucks doesn't it....but...eventually it will all pay off!! I think all of our significant others think we are nuts, I know mine does. I think its weird that they don't get all crazy like we do...maybe its them that are the nutty ones!! !:)

Sandy~awesome on the heartbeat!!! thats amazing!!!! 

mas~are you still snowed in??

AFM~Here's a good one for ya....my doc, who I had a hard enough time picking since we are new in town, had a freakin stroke!!!! so the clinic called me to reschedule with someone else....and I hope I picked a good one!! I did decide if I don't like him I'm gonna go to the midwife, I don't really care if my husband likes it or not. He's dumb, he thinks if we have a midwife we have to deliver at home. He doesn't listen. stupid boys!!! so I still have my appointment on the 1st, just a little later in the morning. I am hoping to hear a heartbeat!!!! and I know its crazy but I swear on all that is holy I felt baby move yesterday...


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy- That is awesome!!! I know you were excited and so was DH!!! That is great!!!!

Bree- Glad to see you back and hope you are doing ok! Hope this time will be your month! :hugs:

Hey- Hello!! Hang in there it is a obsession! Welcome to the obsession! :haha: Hopefully you caught that egg this month!

Hoping- It probably is the drinking with my wacky temps! :haha: I bet you felt the baby move (the bubble)! I miss the bubble! 

I'm in testing my trigger out mode again! Only 7dpo and 8 days past trigger. Hope the line doesn't disappear!


----------



## Mas1118

That sucks about your Doctor Hoping, I hope you get a good one.
Angel - I seen your pics and before I read the post I was like Yay!!!!! I didn't realize it was your trigger, lol, maybe its a sign that it will be for real!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Bree - missed you!! Glad you will be back soon. I hope you have a better cycle this month!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi! I'm on a short holiday with my brother in law, his wife and my dh. We'll be checking into Pafuri River Camp in the Kruger National Park today, Google it and have a look :) 

In other news, ff says I ov'd a day early this month! Excite! That makes me 3dpo today! Will catch up with you ladies on Wednesday!


----------



## hoping4girl

morning!!! 

pony~have tons of fun on your vaca...we are going to hockey games next weekend...not a safari in Africa but still super fun :) and congrats on early O!! keep BDing just in case ;)

Angel~crossing my fingers you line doesn't disappear!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh!! i'm a peach!!! :)


----------



## italianqtpie

YAY for being a PEACH!!!! :), *hoping!*

*Angel-* any more pics to share? Man, I pray hard this is your month!! :hugs:


*Mas-* thanks for the hugs. Any news on how your supplements are going? I am too forgetful to remember every day! Ugh. I took the gummie 
coq10 last month, probably should get some "real" ones!

*Plastik-*enjoy your vaca :kiss:


----------



## italianqtpie

Ok. I am on a DIET today. (hate diets, but it's necessary at this point!). We are going out of town the weekend of ovulation. Going to shop, eat and go to a few casinos. I got us a jacuzzi room so we can have some us time. DH and I have been thru SO much change, illness (his mom) and death in the past two months, I'm looking forward to some time away from our day to day to reconnect. He's been so good (great) to me and I think this mini trip will be good for us!


----------



## AC1987

Hi guys!! I'm back from my vacation... omg I'm a lime!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- enjoy your vacation time!

Yay for both peaches and limes!

My line is almost non-existent this morning. It takes trigger 10 days to leave my system and it sucks!


----------



## hoping4girl

Bree~have lots of fun on your vacation, and lots of luck on your diet!! we are here to support you!! :thumbup:

AC~welcome back!! and congrats lime!! :happydance:

Angel~:hugs::hugs::hugs: baby still has to implant, thats all that disappearing line means :winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

Anyone want to post my test? I think my line is back this evening and I think the FRER is f'ing with me and the IC and I been in a horrible mood all day! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

I would if I could...but I can't!! I wanna see it!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Ok, someone posted it for me. Here is thread, last pic.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/811715-testing-trigger-out-5dpo-iui-21.html#post15303937


----------



## hoping4girl

oh I see them!!!! I hope they are darker tomorrow!! (altho...probably best to wait till the next day so things can double and you don't get disappointed!!!)


----------



## hoping4girl

and just so you know, I'm out of tostinos...and not craving them anymore. having chicken patty w/ lettuce n healthy stuff for lunch now :)


----------



## Angel baby

I just don't like pizza much but everyone in my house loves it! Im thinking that is probably residual trigger from me holding my bladder all day! I've talked myself into that. It was negative this morning though.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh Angel - I hope it gets darker!! You never know!! This could be your month, FXed!!!!!!
Liking those peaches and limes ladies!!
Where in Canada were you AC?
Bree a vaca sounds like just the thing for you guys after all the turmoil and stress! Hopefully it will be relaxing for you guys - just the right ambience for baby making!!


----------



## AC1987

Hey Angel I see the lines too! Hopefully they go darker! :)

Mas, I was in Hamilton :)


I've been sleeping SO much lately... even napping in the day.


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I nap every day....one thing that is a constant during my pregnancies...always tired!! 

now ladies...pretty soon I'm gonna have a "beat the crap out of my heater" party, would you like to come?? I'm so tired of it not working!!!!! 

Angel~did you take one today??


----------



## Sandy1222

Oh I feel like dying today. Spent the morning crouched in front of my toilet and now trying to get thru work. I guess I am no longer in the lucky club of no morning sickness. This sucks. I hate my OH right now cause this is his fault!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol morning sickness is good!!! less of a chance of miscarriage...or so i have heard ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I took it and still seen a faint line on FRER but I'm beginning to think it was the remainder of my hcg dumping. It seemed lighter. I'm going to test tomorrow cause I have dr appt tomorrow for regular pap smear. It was definately there yesterday and seemed lighter this morning. Sucks!!

Sandy- hormonal pregnant woman- hang in there! Morning sickness sucks! Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Angel~give it a couple days!! it will all work out!! :)


----------



## AC1987

Went for my midwife app today :D I got an ultrasound!!! :happydance: however my scanner is being really stupid and won't let me scan it :( 

So we go into to talk to billings and my dh is like "You might remember us we came in a few weeks back, anyways we're expecting uhh... uhh.... umm.... a baby...etc":haha: I was like OMG spit it out!!! I think cause it was his first time saying it so it was hard for him to choke out the words :p but yea the baby was jumping all about.. eeee I'm SO happy!!


----------



## AC1987

I'm dumb... I coulda just taken a pic of it... which is what I just did :)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mas1118

I hope your line gets darker Angel!
Glad your scan went well AC!
Ill come to your party Hoping! The lab I work in is freezing half the time and stiffling hot the other half and I hate!! Being Cold! As soon as I get home every night I put my fuzzy house coat on and sit by the fire, lol! 
I'm at the acupuncture clinic now waiting for my appt. I have had a bleeding nose on Sunday morn and again this morning and I mean really bleeding! Not usual for me! Sometimes I get blood in the kleenex when I blow because of dryness but not dripping out. Could be a sign I guess, other than that just my boobs are sore on outside, bloated, achy tummy, sore back. AF due early next week.


----------



## Angel baby

AC- love the pic!!!! Yay!!!!!

Mas- I had bloody noses with all 3 of mine right before I tested! So hope that is a sign!! I'm not very hopeful this cycle anymore. 

DH sent me a text and said he needed a stiff drink that it's been a rough day and asked me to stop by the liquor store. I think he was so excited he saw my test go negative back to positive in one day that it really disappointed him this morning. He never sees the lines but this time he did! On top of that we just found out his dad has stage 4 melanoma and it's not looking too good. So I haven't peed since this morning so when I get home I'll test again and if it's negative I'll be joining him with a drink!


----------



## jeoestreich

I had to reschedule my appointment with my FS. My husband had a whole bunch of running around for is PO this morning and there was no way I could get enough sleep and make it. So it is next Friday morning at 8 am. I am happy I do not have to wait another month to see him.


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck with your appt! I had to take a break from FS. I have my regular yearly GYN appt tomorrow so I'm going to tell her no more clomid and please put me on femara. I think I've just about had enough to be honest. The new FRERs have totally pissed me off.


----------



## jeoestreich

There is still no sign of AF either. Ugh...I hate Limbo-land.


----------



## Angel baby

jeoestreich said:


> There is still no sign of AF either. Ugh...I hate Limbo-land.

That really sucks jeo. Your cycles are too long! You need femara or clomid to regulate them. I know you tried clomid, I hate it too at this point because symptoms get worse but I plan to ask for femara tomorrow.


----------



## jeoestreich

I did four months of Clomid. I hated it. Apparently soy is not working for me this month. I wonder what the doctor will put me on next. Ugh...it is so frustrating.


----------



## Mas1118

Hey Jeo, have you ever thought of taking fertilaid? It is supposed to be great for regulating cycles.
Angel - I agree about giving up on clomid and trying femara - it was way less side effects for me and cheaper, although I also took injections for a few days after the femara which were really expensive. Im sorry to hear about your Father in Law, have you ever read up on wheat grass and its benefits, they say it can be a miracle worker for cancer. i have started taking it as it is supposed to be good for fertility but it has all kinds of benefits for other things too. Look it up.
My acupuncture went well, my dr is very positive that things will work out for me within the next few cycles if it doesn't for this one. My boobs are still sore and I have a bit of a sick tummy at the moment.


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, I have a question first, I don;t think the fruit in our tickers are realistic there is NO way my baby is the size of a lime lol.. maybe my uterus is the size of a lime though. 
Also, I'm 11 weeks and 3 days right? my baby was measured at 10 weeks and 6 days... is that normal?


----------



## hoping4girl

ah AC!! you have a blob!! congrats!! :haha: I have one too :winkwink: and I think its not the actual size of the lime, I think its the length of the lime...like a stick the size of the lime. they should just put in little rulers!!! LOL 

Angel~sorry about your FIL...that really is awful. Give your hubby hugs from us!!:cry:

J~I'm sorry.....I wish I could make things better for you!!! want a cookie?? :flower:

Mas~oooo I'm excited to see whats going on with you!!!! 

AFM~I have really bad prego brain, so I really hope I got everything right up there....its getting bad. OH! and my appointment is in a few hours with my new doc... :wacko: I hope it goes well!!! I had a dream last night that the new doc couldn't be there, so they midwife took my appointment, heard the heartbeat and did a scan, and the scan was like....a tv of the baby...not sure how else to describe it. I could see lots of hair, and it was a boy... :dohh: maybe because I'm expecting a boy. it was in color and like i was just watching a baby on tv, so weird. 
and I just saw the weather...we are going to Denver tomorrow...and Denver is going to get a foot of snow when we are there. a FOOT!!! great...glad we are bringing the truck...aka the tank.... :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

We heard a heartbeat!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I filled out the cards to send people, I decided against the cookies, they wouldn't make it there w/out being in crumbs...and I didn't have time to make them :winkwink: It was a beautiful 160 bpm, strong and clean!!!! I'm so freakin excited!!! :thumbup:

oh and AC~When I had my scan I was at 9+3, and the scan machine said I was at 8+5, so its all good :happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

I did want a cookie. Ugh...My appointment is next Friday @ 8 am. So hopefully I will know what is going on.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah J....I give you permission to totally go to the bakery and buy a bigass cookie :) with lots of frosting!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am thinking chocolate tart. LOL Which would totally go against my diet. I am trying to lose some weight and see if that will help. Plus my regular doctor put me on Metaformin to see if that will help me.


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping she is wanting a Xanax cookie! Lmao! 

Yay for heartbeat! I know your excited! 

I took a answer test this morning and it was negative and 3 cheques that were positive. So.... I decided I'm crazy after peeing 50 times this morning and thus evening that AF will be here Sunday.

I went to my new gyn and decided she has no personality. I asked her for femara and explained the year of fertility crap and her opinion I've gone too far to stop clomid/IUI and wanted me to go a round with them and increase my clomid dose. I could have sunk in chair when she said that. Then she told me she likes for her patients to take days 5-9 so I asked her why? Her response was well it really doesn't matter. And I again asked her why she lies 5-9. All she could give me answer was that she likes the lining to shed a little more then said it really doesn't matter you will have the same amount of follicles. I think I intimidated her because I knew so much. Then I thought about it when I was driving off, I did show my ass last week when the appointment got canceled! Lol! Maybe I need to find another doctor I haven't pissed off yet!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and one more thing! Y'all should try flamin hot cheetos with kraft can cheese spread! So good!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thats totally a craving Angel!!! 

my new doc was pretty cool actually, I think I'm gonna keep him. maybe yours was nervous you were going to break into a bitchy state and was just being cautious ;)
and you should wait till monday if AF doesn't show test again!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm not testing again till monday. Usually AF shows 15dpo after taking the trigger so that's Sunday.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!! WOW!! Lots going on here!!

Angel, hang in there!! I know the waiting is crap, but we gotta do it!! 

Hoping, a HUGE CONGRATS on hearing the heartbeat!! How super exciting!!

AFM, our holiday was awesome, really had an amazing time!! Also, FF has decided that I ov'd a day early! Happy day! That makes me 7dpo today and I haven't even started obsessing yet. Although I kinda did when I had dinner with my friend who 'accidentally got pg' last night. I want that to be me :cry: . But it wasn't that bad coz she didn't bring it up at all, her first scan is Wednesday next week, really hope all goes well! It would be so cool if I got pg soon and then we could be pg together!! I would LOVE that!

I attached a pic for you guys from our holiday, it's me and my DH in a 2500 year old Baobab tree in the Kruger. SO amazing!!
 



Attached Files:







Baobab.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel baby

Shit just hit the fan at my house, let's put it this way, I doubt we will ever try again! I'm so f'ing pissed!


----------



## Angel baby

Wow to the tree by the way! Calmed me for a second!


----------



## plastikpony

Oh no Angel!!! What's going on?? :(


----------



## Angel baby

It's a long story. I hate to even defend him but it boils down to him never having kids or experiencing life on his own. My sister is not speaking to me cause DH Nast post on fb a couple of years ago who I raised, my boys 15 and soon to be 18 are not pleased with him. Not to defend but u dont think they are happy cause it's not their dad. Etc.. But I've been ignoring him since yesterday which is stupid because he was being such a smart ass when the pizza guy got here. Tonight, he was mad about me ignoring him that he caused a scene with my brother who was visiting. Needless to say that it got worse and him and my brother got face to face! It was terrible! My brother left and he was pissed and my daughter was pissed! So..... I'm pissed. He kept posting nasty crap on my Facebook so I made sure his family knew what wad going on too. It's bad!


----------



## plastikpony

Shame angels!! That sounds terrible!!

Really hope that things work out for you! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

It is unbelievable! My best friend sent me a text at 12 am asking how things are at my house? She is in mississippi!


----------



## Angel baby

Apparently my DH went under my name on Facebook and started posting nasty crap! So she sent me that text! I had to get her to change my password cause my phone wouldn't let me do it! My brother is totally pissed! I am in shock this has happened!


----------



## plastikpony

OMW this sounds CRAZY!!! He has no right to log onto YOUR facebook acount for any reason AT ALL! I would be so crazy angry!!! What does he have to say for himself?! Shameful!


----------



## AC1987

Wow lots happening...

First congrats Hoping on hearing the heartbeat its so reassuring!! 


Plastik, that is one huge tree!!


And Angel... I'm soooo sorry! Family stress is the worst! :( I hope things work out... thats so hard!!


----------



## Mas1118

Wow Angel, that is some serious shit! I would be sooooo pissed. I don't even like when he reads my text messages as it is an invasion of privacy even though I have nothing to hide, I hate it just the same!! Sometimes he reads my BnB messages that I post and makes fun of me, which I also hate! But to post nasty messages on your FB account for all to see!!!!! Im sorry, that really really really sucks and it is mean!! I hope you guys can work things out and things go back to normal soon, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

So whats new ladies?


Its my bday today!! :happydance::happydance: I'm 25!! Yes I love celebrating my bday :haha:


----------



## sweet83

AC1987 said:


> So whats new ladies?
> 
> 
> Its my bday today!! :happydance::happydance: I'm 25!! Yes I love celebrating my bday :haha:

Happy birthday hun... :flower:


----------



## brittany12

happy birthdayy!


----------



## Mas1118

Happy Birthday AC!! I hope you have a good one! :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

thanks! it was :)

I have been sleeping ALLL the time now, i feel so lazy... I'm trying to increase my energy by doing some stretches and trying to keep more active but feel more tired :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

I was very crampy this morning-was sitting having a tea with my Mum and a few of her friends and I got this awful sharp pain in my tummy - like my guts were being twisted, it took my breath away!! Then it abated somewhat to a dull ache. A little later I had to pooh a few times (tmi) which usually happens the day my period is supposed to start but I don't think it is supposed to start until at least monday or tuesday. Anyway no :witch: yet and cramps have went away with just a few twinges here and there, a little bit of dizziness, super sore boobs and legs are achey and cramp. I sound like a mess, lol!! :shrug: not sure what to think.


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> I was very crampy this morning-was sitting having a tea with my Mum and a few of her friends and I got this awful sharp pain in my tummy - like my guts were being twisted, it took my breath away!! Then it abated somewhat to a dull ache. A little later I had to pooh a few times (tmi) which usually happens the day my period is supposed to start but I don't think it is supposed to start until at least monday or tuesday. Anyway no :witch: yet and cramps have went away with just a few twinges here and there, a little bit of dizziness, super sore boobs and legs are achey and cramp. I sound like a mess, lol!! :shrug: not sure what to think.

sounds good to me :) Sorry about the pain, how it's a snuggle bean!!:happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel that really sucks :( im sorry!

AC happy birthday!!

Mas...GOOD SIGNS!! :)

Afm... We are going back home today...got to ride out the fun snow storm in Denver :)


----------



## Mas1118

Got a BFN this morning:( maybe its too early AF is due sometime this week.


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> Angel that really sucks :( im sorry!
> 
> AC happy birthday!!
> 
> Mas...GOOD SIGNS!! :)
> 
> Afm... We are going back home today...got to ride out the fun snow storm in Denver :)

Hope you're home, safe :hugs:



Mas1118 said:


> Got a BFN this morning:( maybe its too early AF is due sometime this week.

:hugs: thinking about you!


----------



## italianqtpie

I'm really worried about Angel. Sweet girl, if you're out there, can you let me know you're okay? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Angel, I hope your ok :hugs: let us know if you need to talk or vent.


----------



## hoping4girl

italianqtpie said:


> Hope you're home, safe :hugs:

We did make it home thanks :thumbup: Roads were actually amazing, I was shocked!:haha:

Angel~yes, I'm worried too.....We need to see your pretty typing!!!:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

congrats on being a lemon hoping!! :D


And yes, hopefully you're ok Angel!!


----------



## Mas1118

The stupid :witch: got me! Did not even feel her coming - sneaky rhymes with :witch:!!!! Oh well, that means I am kinda back in a type of tww (more like 12days) until I get in that fertile window. So in about 10 days we will start the good old :sex: :sex: and more :sex:! One good thing is I am back to a 28 day cycle so I think the acupuncture and supplements are doing something for me.
Hope you are ok Angel and we hear from you soon!


----------



## jeoestreich

Yep, I am still in Limbo-land. Friday cannot get here fast enough. I just want to know what the heck is going on with my body. I never imagine that I would be wishing for the :witch: to show up. LOL I haven't tested in about three weeks and I am not going to.


----------



## italianqtpie

i'm going to try to get back to temping tomorrow. CD 11 and all :haha:

D and I are going away next Thur-Sat, jacuzzi suit! We'll see what happens :) i've really ENJOYED not freaking thinking about TTC and hope I don't regret temping again, it's been kinda freeing, but then again, he hasn't even been home during the weeks i've needed him!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah Bree! I loved not temping....I really didn't pay much attention the month we got pregnant, and I think that helped a lot! plus I didn't know what my cycle was doing...I did do some opk's but I was so confused by them and my cm that I didn't think I even O'd....crazy!! lots of luck to you!! and have lots of fun on your vaca thats awesome :)

J~your appointment is on this friday? good luck!! i hope there is a secret baby in there for ya ;) or they get something figured out for you!!!

Mas~sorry the witch showed up!! stupid witch...


----------



## hoping4girl

oh AC!! your plum looks tasty!! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

what are these CD things? x


----------



## Sandy1222

Ugh......day 2 i am home sick from work. I am really done with this MS thing. I just got up a little while ago when DH brought home lunch (wonton soup). I did get to eat, and so far staying down. It is now only a matter of time as to when the nausea returns :( 

At least i had to tell work right off the bat about being pregnant, so they are pretty cool about me being home. I actually went into work yesterday morning after blessing my toilet at home all morning. Well, the only thing that could happen after that is that i walk into work and proceed to head right for the bathroom there to get sick. I walked out and my coworkers were just brutally honest by telling me that i looked like shit, and that i should just go home and rest. Apparently i was quite pale and sickly looking :haha: (the one telling me has a 6 month old daughter, which is #2 for her so she knows exactly what i am going through). 

Today wasn't much different, but i called out before making the 30 minute trip in. What to do with the rest of my day other than sleep. At least i have my OB appt tomorrow morning so i can ask my dr what there is for me to do about this. If only i can fast forward to 13 weeks......


Mas- :hugs: So sorry the witch got you. Hopefully your acupuncture and supplements will give you a BFP next cycle!

Jeo- :wacko: That is bizarre that you still haven't gotten AF yet.....i dont think i could have gone that long without testing. Hopefully you will get your answers at the dr!! 

Angel- I hope everything is OK with you.....:hugs:

Hoping- Glad to see you are safely home from your trip! I have to say i am currently jealous that you are in your second tri....i wish i was there!! Congrats on being a lemon! :happydance:

Bree- Enjoy your trip next week and lots of :dust: that this will be your cycle!

AC- Congrats on being a plum!! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy1222

ukgirl23 said:


> what are these CD things? x

CD= cycle day.


----------



## ukgirl23

oh then i am on CD21 :D xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Yep, hoping, it is this Friday. I hope there is a secert baby. That would be awesome. The last few days I have been crampy and my nipples have been on fire. Plus my boobs got bigger a few weeks ago. I just do not know what to think. I want answers.


----------



## Angel baby

Hi girls! I have tried not to log on to BNB, couldn't help myself I guess! I have jeo on fb but been hiding my feelings. I read back through the post and started squalling again so I really appreciate everyone of you. 

AFM- I'm fine, really hurt. Things escalated around my house to the point I told DH to leave. When I came home today, his stuff was gone. I'm 17dpo and no sign of the witch. All BFN! That's ok I guess considering what I put myself through. I have been cramping so bad but no AF! I'm thinking I might have a cyst, thx to clomid. Might explain my erratic temps and bad hot flashes this cycle. I know they say stress can delay but what from I understand, it shouldn't effect the LP. 

Sandy, thx for hearing my total freak out the other night, I think it helped me at the moment to vent.

Jeo- I hope you get answers soon because it sounds like something is going on! As for Madonna, at this point I need a trip away because grinning in front of my daughter right now and faking is a little hard and I need a vacation.

Mas- I'm sorry AF got you, it is such a pisser! Especially when you want something so bad and doesn't happen! I hope and pray you get a BFP before IVF. More like in this cycle. As for getting into my fb, it really pissed me off. His step mom deleted me because of it. It really hurt my feelings. As for BNB he would read mine and laugh and that aggravated me too! 

AC- happy late birthday! Hope you had a great one. Being pregnant is like having a 24 hour sleeping pill. I remember with mine my eyes literally wanted to shut and I felt like at times I needed toothpicks to keep those suckers open.

Hoping- Im glad everything is progressing well! Next time, post the ultrasound!leave totinas pizza out and get some applebees! Baby wants ribs! Lolol!

Bree- I ended up stop temping cause my temps was so crazy! I really think I have a nice luteal phase cyst. Has been a while since I had one but definately feels like it. Hope all is well with you. I know you been busy with school. How is that? The thought of going back brings goose bumps to me. Maybe I should do some online classes to keep me occupied. 

To all the new ones on this thread, goodluck to you. It's definately emotional roller coaster ride. I couldn't do without this thread!

Love ya!


----------



## jeoestreich

Tickets for Madonna are $45 to $355. It would be awesome if you could come up and see her with me. Right now, my husband is a maybe but my best friend and his boyfriend are going to come with me.


----------



## AC1987

Awww welcome back Angel!! I'm so sorry about your DH.. I don't really kno what to say :hugs:


My emotions are kinda getting crazy on me... not so much the good ones, but when I'm sad or upset I'm REALLY sad or upset. :(


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Angel!! Glad you are back!! I was getting worried!
Bree-a vacation sounds like just the thing! And I have never temped, I am not organized enough in the morning.
I am glad the pregnant ladies are all doing good other than emotions and MS. Looking at all the different fruit you guys have on your tickers makes me hungry, lol.
Thanks all for the kind thoughtsn she is a stupid :witch:!
I'm gonna keep truckin along and hope for my BFP this month!


----------



## Mas1118

Jeo- I hope you have a secret baby too! FXed for you. Hope you find answers on Friday!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel~welcome back, and come find me on facebook too! :) I missed you!! I hope things get better, I will be thinking about you, keep us updated! Oh, and yes, baby does want ribs now that you mention it ;) and I'm out of tostinos, I am eating turkey sandwiches now. with doritos. baby loves doritos :)
AC~I call them hormonal times. and I warn everyone, hey! i'm tryign to control my hormones so stay away!! :) they do!!
mas~lots of luck to you!!
Sandy~sorry you feel so poopy. :( I am one of those people who doesn't really feel any prego symptoms at all.....so I can't say I know how you feel, but I can say I hope it gets better soon!!!
J~have fun at madonna, after seeing her on the superbowl I'm not sure I would want to see her in person....I didn't like it :)

afm....my son has been getting me glasses of water, he tells me good job drinking water mom! keep drinking it or the baby will die!!! so I asked DH last night what he told him to make him say that, and he just laughed and said he didn't tell him anything! so yeah...my 6 year old thinks i'm growing a plant or something :) but, I drink the water!!! LOL


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been sO quiet, I'm away all week for sales conferences which have been really hectic, but good for keeping me occupied! AF is due tomorrow and this month my temps are still up. Not excited though, I just don't believe I could be pg because I have absolutely no symptoms. At all.

I missed you ladies terribly and Promise I'll be back in full force next week!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow hoping4girl... the thing kids say huh!!! that is cute! 


plastikpony, i had no symptoms at all with my first pregnancy so dont stress x


----------



## hoping4girl

ah pony...I don'treally have any symptoms either!! and i didn't have any with my boys, so don't worry!! I say if you don't have AF symptoms you are doing pretty good :)
yes UK, he makes me laugh every day, its pretty awesome...and a good stress reliever :)


----------



## plastikpony

Well, temp starting to drop this morning, I guess that's it then :(


----------



## ukgirl23

keep your hopes up plastikpony xx its not over until AF comes xx sending baby dust :)


----------



## AC1987

aww noo plastik!! AF better stay away!! 

gah what a cold morning! 30F... can't wait to wake up to mornings that are 60F :p 

I had a sharp pain near my hip last night it was quite bad, however I found it eased up if I sat up, I dunno prehaps some trapped gas.


----------



## Angel baby

Well I'm 19dpo, 3 days late and I have never had a luteal phase this long. I've been using tampons for 3 days just in case!

My ic are completely negative. I took another this morning and thought I might have seen a line but I slapped myself and reminded myself it would have been way darker by now. They had been unquestionably bfn till this morning. I haven't tested with a FRER in about a week. I might pick one up on my way home from work.

I have had a couple of razor blade feeling cramps for a couple of days. I took the trigger so I should have ovulated when i thought I did. I really think I might have a cyst. Ill probably start right after this is posted. 

AC- your ligaments in your groin and can be felt in the hip area are stretching and can hurt at times. Usually repositioning helps that.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Angel~all the stress you had recently could be making it longer, not trying to disappoint you or anything just being real. if you need to chat or vent or anything, just message me, or email [email protected] 

ok, I have to go blow my nose now, our stupid houseguests that were here over the weekend and with us in denver were sick....and god forbid they wash their freakin hands after they do anything....gross!!! I think they managed to get all of us a cold, and my son has his last chance to make it to state swim this weekend, but he can't go if he has a cold!!! stupid people.....man!!! ok, i'm done whining now... :)


----------



## plastikpony

You ladies are just too awesome!! Thanks for the kind words :) 

Well, no AF just yet. Last month the :witch: was a day late, first time ever since I've been monitoring my cycles that I had a 15 day lp, but I guess if it could happen once it could happen again. I haven't tested yet this cycle. How radical is that??! I always tell myself I won't test but I emd up doing it anyway, just haven't had a chance this cycle coz this whole week I've been in sales conferences and even though I wanted to we've just ended too late for me to get to the shops and buy hpt's.

Kinda hoping, but at the same time too scared to hope, know what I mean? Dammit. Should know by close of day tomorrow. I hope.

AC, I've hear about ligaments stretching and causing pain, and they suggest moving into a position where the ligament isn't fully extended, like sitting up, so that kinda makes sens :)

Hoping, your lil boy makes me laugh. He sounds awesome!!

Love and hugs to all!! :hugs: xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Well, no secert baby for me. When I got home from work last night, the evil :witch: showed her face. So at least I am in a nice new cycle. I am going to start temping soon (I usually like to start once AF is done). Still going to the FS tomorrow to see what my next step is.


----------



## AC1987

aww that sucks jeo!! Sorry it came!


----------



## Angel baby

It does suck! I got me a new car today! :) :) :)

DH will shit a brick BUT I don't care!


----------



## hoping4girl

that sucks J! but hoping to find out something tomorrow :) good luck!!

I want a new car!!! I'm jealous Angel!!


----------



## italianqtpie

plastikpony said:


> Well, temp starting to drop this morning, I guess that's it then :(

:hugs: such a roller coaster, right? :hugs:



Angel baby said:


> Well I'm 19dpo, 3 days late and I have never had a luteal phase this long. I've been using tampons for 3 days just in case!
> 
> My ic are completely negative. I took another this morning and thought I might have seen a line but I slapped myself and reminded myself it would have been way darker by now. They had been unquestionably bfn till this morning. I haven't tested with a FRER in about a week. I might pick one up on my way home from work.
> 
> I have had a couple of razor blade feeling cramps for a couple of days. I took the trigger so I should have ovulated when i thought I did. I really think I might have a cyst. Ill probably start right after this is posted.
> 
> AC- your ligaments in your groin and can be felt in the hip area are stretching and can hurt at times. Usually repositioning helps that.

luv ya!



hoping4girl said:


> ah Angel~all the stress you had recently could be making it longer, not trying to disappoint you or anything just being real. if you need to chat or vent or anything, just message me, or email [email protected]
> 
> ok, I have to go blow my nose now, our stupid houseguests that were here over the weekend and with us in denver were sick....and god forbid they wash their freakin hands after they do anything....gross!!! I think they managed to get all of us a cold, and my son has his last chance to make it to state swim this weekend, but he can't go if he has a cold!!! stupid people.....man!!! ok, i'm done whining now... :)

i'm pm'ing you my email, too- k? a few more weeks till we see your GIRL!!! :kiss:



jeoestreich said:


> Well, no secert baby for me. When I got home from work last night, the evil :witch: showed her face. So at least I am in a nice new cycle. I am going to start temping soon (I usually like to start once AF is done). Still going to the FS tomorrow to see what my next step is.


Good attitude! i'd LOVE to see Madonna, too!!



Angel baby said:


> It does suck! I got me a new car today! :) :) :)
> 
> DH will shit a brick BUT I don't care!

details!!! :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thanks bree!! and I don't want to disappoint anyone, but we aren't finding out!!! well, I decided that, DH thinks he will find out and not tell me, but he can't lie to me, and I know if its a girl he will cry, so he can't find out either. so as of right now, we aren't finding out!! and I'm excited about that!!!! 
oh and thanks for the email, i sent you one to add to contacts, cuz i'm not very smart on the new gmail page :)


----------



## plastikpony

Well, I woke up to the witch this morning. Dammit, this is so hard!! I couldn't do it without u ladies. DH knows that I'm sad but I don't want to let on how devastated I really am coz I don't want him to feel any more pressure than he needs to. So you ladies are the only ones who will know that I balled my eyes out on the toilet this morning.

Hoping, you are brave to not find out!!! 

Thanks for the hugs bree, I needed them!

Angel, show us a pic of your car!!


----------



## Mas1118

What kind of car did you get angel? 
Sorry for AF plastik! She is terrible!


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, I'm glad I'm not the only one not finding out, yes my DH wanted to know to but then i KNOW he will start using "he" or she" and that I dont wanna hear cause he won't be able to keep quiet.

Angel, aww thats great! haha if I ever have a car of my own it'll be a junky one :D Mainly cause I don't know how to drive :haha:

Plastik, I know its SO disappointing getting AF, gets harder everytime :( I'm so sorry!!

Mas, Bree, how you ladies doing? :)


----------



## ukgirl23

hey ladies I took aFRER this morning and the ends of the line went red but the middle of the line is clear/very pale pink..... dont know what to think??? :/


----------



## Mas1118

Jeo- I'm glad you can get on with TTC, I hope this month is better for you:)


----------



## Mas1118

Hi AC, I'm doing ok-gearing for my fertile window!
Hi ukgirl-test again tomorrow, maybe its a BFP!


----------



## ukgirl23

I will Mas xx


----------



## hoping4girl

pony~what cycle are you on? and I know it sucks. You try so hard and nothing, then you try to hide that you are sad, try to be stronger than you think you are, but trust me, you really are that strong. I know it feels like you are going thru it alone, like you are the only one who is sad, or trying, or at least thats how I felt. DH didn't seem like it bothered him at all, and he was so....upset...i think would be the word...when I would be sad when the witch would come. try to find the light. you know, that one at the end of the tunnel that seems so dark....its there, I promise. you just have to know where to look for it. :hugs: 

AC~I just know I want to be surprised!!! I'm very excited about it!!! so glad I'm not the only one too!!! :happydance:

UK~I agree, test again in the morning!! :happydance:

afm~i'm tired of sneezing and blowing my nose...:nope:


----------



## ukgirl23

hoping4girl I just retested and got a very faint line... hoping this is it and im not going mad... Does anyone know how I upload pics? xx


----------



## hoping4girl

there is an insert image thing, look like a mountain, click that and it should tell you what to do...i think...its been so long since i uploaded one :) i'm excited to see it!!


----------



## ukgirl23

its not showing up on my phone camera :/ I'll retest tomorrow or sunday hun xx


----------



## hoping4girl

k good luck! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh here ya go.. let me know what you think xx


----------



## plastikpony

Hoping, Mas, AC, Jeo, Bree, Angel and all u others ladies, u are my hero's. So strong and brave!

Hoping, your words were so beautiful that I'm crying again. Thank you!! Only cycle 5, but it just feels like its getting harder and harder with every cycle. Looking hard to try and see that light at the end of the tunnel, might see a glimmer.

Apologies for the self pity. Promise I'll be back to my jovial self in no time!!

Xx


----------



## ukgirl23

plastikpony I know its hard hun lots of hugs xx


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies, went to doc and had ultrasound this morning and apparently I have ohss. So I don't even know if I ovulated. I have multiple cyst. I'm not sure what to think at this point. Anyways, I'm going to have a break and go drink tonight with co-workers at karaoke bar. I'm a little flustered, as for AF, she said could be anytime or as the cyst decrease so that didn't tell me much. Guess I should wear a tampon just in case. I have never had a long cycle so.... Just want AF to be on her way so I can relax and be pain free.


----------



## hoping4girl

UK~I don't see a pic yet!!!!

Pony~wasn't trying to make you cry, I just know how you feel :) *hugs* it will get better!!

Angel~what is ohss? and I hope you had lots of fun at karaoke!!! I love it!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Angel, what is ohss? It doesn't sound like fun :( I hope the kareoke cheered you up some?

Hoping, your baby is an ORANGE. A navel orange apparently. What the hell is a navel orange??!

AFM, great to be back at home after conferences and have my hubby back. I really missed him. Almost grateful he wasn't there to see me break down though, I think I might have scared him. I scared me!! STILL waiting for results on the bloods we had done over 3 weeks ago. I swear these people are useless!! I'm going to phone them every two hours until they get their asses in gear.

Hubby is going to give a donation today, I hope, if these people ever get back to me about the number to call. I think he might spontaneously combust if he doesn't! HAHA!! Shame, the poor guy is so nervous about it.

Anyway, back to work. Trying to start obsessing over work instead of babies and see if that helps at all.

Love to all!! :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: sorry but navel orange just makes me think belly button orange.. yea it doesn't make any sense. But yay Hoping!! Whens your next scan and appt?


plastik I hope you get your results back.. for blood was it?


AFM... gas cramps. Horrible ones :( I'm trying to exercise to relieve it but its not helping much. Just painful.


----------



## hoping4girl

I also think its an orange with a belly button....that's the only thing I can think of!!
I like your peach AC!! but then again, I love me some peaches!! eat some peaches to get rid of the gas!! lol

Did you call and call and call yet pony?? Cuz I totally would too :)

AFM~my boobs hurt today....and I'm still freakin sick. feel better this morning, and I need to because I have to make cupcakes for a wedding this weekend!! Also have to decorate the cupcake stand, and make the frosting, and make a cake....and get my dogs from the kennel....too many things to do!!! and to top it off...my youngest says his tummy hurts, so he is home from school today. now we are watching a movie and he is miraculously better, so I guess I have a helper today! oh and laundry. I have to do laundry...always laundry.....


----------



## Angel baby

Ohss- ovarian hyperstimulation- I have cyst from meds and my ovaries are large. The doctors office called this morning and told me they didn't do a beta in which I was wondering why they didnt but anyways, the doctor wants me to come in this afternoon for another sono and beta just to be sure there is not ectopic or pregnancy with low numbers. I'm 23dpo and no sign of AF and she told me I more than likely did ovulate. The doc wasn't there Friday so I guess she is reviewing what happened Friday. 

As for karaoke, I just watched! Lol! My mother is coming for a visit Thursday because apparently I'm a mess. I love my mother but she can be aggravating at times.

Plastik- hang in there! 

So glad hoping you are orange and AC your progressing nicely.


----------



## Mas1118

That sucks angel having ohss but I have heard that sometimes that can be a sign of pg after using fertility meds. I hope everything is better for you on the homefront.
Plastik, I am glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, it is hard all this waititng and trying. I have learned to not let it get me down too much because it just makes it worse.
I am glad everyone else is doing ok! The fruits look good ladies, lol. I can't wait for fruit, haha. 
I started royal jelly and maca yesterday. What's 2 more supplements.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah that sucks angel.....i hope they find something good in there!!!! crossing everythign for you!!!
good luck w/ your supplements mas, i couldn't do it...my prenatals are gummies cuz i hate pills!!! LOL i'm a wussy!!


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey Ladies! I just got back from my regular doctor. Who has strep throat and an upper respiratory infection?? This unlucky one..:cry: I got a prescription for a z-pack (azythromycin), but i have to call my OB and find out if i can take it or not. Of course their office was closed, so it will be at least another day before i could start any meds. I feel like i could kill the person who got me sick, if only i knew who it was. This just sucks. I guess it could be worse tho, so might as well suck it up and focus on getting better. Then again, MS with strep throat seems about as bad as it can get.....at least i had a few good days before today and the return of my MS. is it 13 weeks yet???

Angel- sorry to hear about your appt. maybe there is a little surprise hiding somewhere in there??? GL!!

Hoping- Glad to hear you are feeling a little better! I think a naval orange is just a type of orange....it is a little smaller than a regular orange and may not have seeds in it. i could be wrong tho since i dont often eat oranges for fear of the heartburn that always follows (even before my BFP). How are those prenatal gummies?? haven't been taking my vitamins since i have been sick....holding food down is a project most days lately.

Plastikpony- :hugs: sorry to hear the witch flew in on you. Try to keep your chin up and not get too upset. I know it is hard at times, but try to relax and you will get your BFP!! :dust:


----------



## plastikpony

Well you ladies are all just wonderful!!! And as a result, I am feeling wonderful :) My DH suprised me with a pamper pack for valentines and the most beautiful card. He is sucha hunny! I just love him to death. And that made me realise that it doesn't matter if I am pg or not, I am still married to my best friend and the most amazing man on the planet! ANd that makes me luckier than a lot of people I know, so from now on I'm just going to be grateful!!

Sandy, that sounds just aweful!! I hope you can start taking your meds so that you feel better soon! :hugs:

AC, that peach really does look yummy!!

Hoping, :haha: :haha:!! You've been had!! I pulled that one on my mom so many times, it works a charm :) Of course it didn't work quite as well once they sent me off to boarding school. My appendix nearly burst before they believed me there, and then I had to have an emergency op!!

Angel, how are things at home? I know what you mean about mom's. Mine's the best, but in small doses :) I remember going through some photo's last year and she pointed one out saying "Look Des!! (my name is Desiree), here's one where you were still thin!!" And it's not like I'm fat. At all. Mom's!! :)


----------



## AC1987

Ouch Sandy thats terrible!! Hope you get over that strep!!

Plastik that sounds nice!! :)


AFM... I've been having this horrible migrane since yesterday think its the bad weather or something. 
Would it be ok since my DH always gets me presents HE wants to use, if today I get him fake champagne and flowers?


----------



## plastikpony

AC1987 said:


> Ouch Sandy thats terrible!! Hope you get over that strep!!
> 
> Plastik that sounds nice!! :)
> 
> 
> AFM... I've been having this horrible migrane since yesterday think its the bad weather or something.
> Would it be ok since my DH always gets me presents HE wants to use, if today I get him fake champagne and flowers?

AC, I think that sounds brilliant!! Since it's my turn to do valentines this year, I'm getting MY fav foods and MY fav champagne and we're going to have a picnic in the garden :) Or the lounge, depending on the weather. As for a gift, I'm going to get him some facewash and cream etc, since he keeps saying he's going to get himself some and then doesn't. lol!! But I got him an awesome xmas gift and an awesome anniversary gift and a great birthday gift, so I think its ok!!

Sorry about the Migrane AC! Sounds awful!!


----------



## hoping4girl

yes pony, I was fooled, but it was a nice day anyway :) We did stuff together, I think he just needed a day off. We have been running around for three weeks straight, it was time. So today he is going whether he likes it or not, its Valentines day!!! He has to bring his valentines!! :) 
Ok, 72 cupcakes made yesterday, 72 cupcakes going to be made today, + a top layer cake, I really need to make myself a list....

AC~I hope your head feels better!!! I think I'm going on round two of this stupid cold....altho, Ithink I feel better than SAndy!!! feel better sandy!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

So my appt beta yesterday was 8, today it's negative. So I have a question for y'all? I was prescribed provera to jump start my period. It's a tablet you take for 10 days and after last pill my period will start the next day but can take up to 14 days to start after the last pill. So... What would y'all do? I asked her would my cycles be messed up for a while and naturally she couldn't answer that, just only said bleeding will be more than usual. But what I was asking will my next cycle be 20 days, will it be a while before it resets and ovulate? Not that i guess it really matters at this point cause DH and my argument but he did try yesterday. I'm under a tremendous amount of stress. Curious as to what anyone else would do. Not sure if I need to take it or ride it out.


----------



## Angel baby

And I'm hormonal!


----------



## jeoestreich

When I took provera it did not really change anything. I got my period nine days after the last pill.


----------



## Mas1118

So Angel, if your beta was @ 8 does that mean a chemical? Was your negative test a blood test too? I don't have any experience with provera so I don't know. Im sorry you are having such a rough time :hugs: and I'm sorry about your test results too. I hope you are ok.


----------



## Mas1118

Get better soon Sandy :hugs: strep is the worst! I take bio 87 when I have strep or any bacterial infections and it clears right up - it is homeopathic and works like on your immune system, not sure about taking it while pg though.


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- I spoke with the nurse who wasnt specific about it. I guess it was considering all my past beta has been 0 or -2 however you get that. I know when she called me with the results I was full of questions and she really couldnt answer any of them. I was so hormonal earlier that I was 2 seconds from actually blurting out to get the fucking doctor on the phone but I didn't but I know my blood pressure probably shot through the roof!

Jeo- if no AF by in the morning I'm going to take it.

I went to the pharmacy only to find out that DH had canceled our insurance. I'm slightly shocked at this because I didn't think he could cancel it till there was a divorce! Guess you get to bypass the system when your mom is the boss! So I sent him a messages and cussed his ass out! He was suppose to take me to dinner tonight but after doing that, it didn't happen! And to think he was over here last night telling me we got to work things out! Asshole!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh, it was a blood test btw.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel I'm sorry!!! and cancelling the insurance is pretty low without telling you, wow. Send him some poo in a bag....or a box....I'm still shocked about it. I'm sorry :( 
And to not get answers from your nurse or doc is very annoying, I would have yelled at them!!! I hope things start to straighten out for you! oh and I would wait a few days for the period, I mean, you are pretty stressed that could very well be the reason its not starting. but, thats just me, you do what you think is right! :)

ok....I hit my head this morning plugging in my space heater.....the heater isn't working again! so yeah, hit my head on the shelf, corner of course!! surprised I didn't start bleeding!!! it hurts so bad, and I think I may have given myself a concussion!! LOL


----------



## AC1987

wow Angel that sucks :( No insurance... 


Ouch Hoping!! I hate it when I do things like that. I'm normally clumsy so it happens alot!!


Soo... about yesterday, the day started out quite rough. So before lunch I figured I would surprise my DH with some fake champagne... everythings going well. Get up the first flight of stairs at our apt, and it falls outta the bag :dohh: smashes to pieces as well. So by that point I was SO upset. I just ran all the way up ahem.. leaving the glass... and had a crying fit. I texted my hubby about it. But he made the day so much better, he actually did get me flowers, funny though I think he really does have a hang up about flowers dying, cause he got me a little rose thing growing and a bottle of fake champagne!! :thumbup: and he had to clean up the mess.. woops. The afternoon my emotions were SO much better however had HORRIBLE gas cramps started... like it hurt to sit :haha: that bad. So I figured out what I should do. Eat chilli fries when we went out, I figured either I will explode or it'll push things through. :haha: We get home after eating out, and I had the WORST migrane ever... was not my day yesterday. So I had made cupcakes earlier, however we didn't eat them til 9pm when my migrane finally settled down some :) 

Today I'm feeling much better just been cleaning ALOT!


----------



## Angel baby

Yea he sucks. I told him I wouldn't even consider taking him back till he fixed everything he screwed up including insurance so guess we will see. I spoke to the doctor again and she thought that it was a chemical pregnancy and they caught it in it's way down and they screwed up not drawing blood when they were checking for the cyst last week but she wasn't in. I told her I have been very hormonal and under alot of stress and she told me to relax. Yea right. Anyways DH has been sucking up. I'm on day 2 of the provera and I think emotionally I feel better. Maybe it's like Xanax! Lol!


----------



## Mas1118

Oh Angel, what aterrible time you are having. I can't believe he would cancel the insurance like that-what a horrible thing to do! I am also very sorry about the chemical. I hope things begin to get better soon :hugs: take care.

I hope you head feels better hoping, take it easy!


----------



## Mas1118

I think I'm going to O even earlier this month, like in the next day or so.


----------



## plastikpony

Yay Mas!!! That's SO exciting! I ov'd one day early last month and was over the moon about it! I love it when my cycle ends up being shorter than I thought it would be. What makes you think you're going to ov early? I just saw that I'm in your signature!!! :happydance: Thank you!! Made my day :)

Hoping, hows the head? 

Angel, wow! Things sound rough! So sorry about the chemical and that your Hubby wasn't there to support you. I can't believe anyone would be so incredibly insensitive and inconsiderate and just plain mean!!!! He is so lucky that you would even consider taking him back after all of his shit!! :hugs:

AC, sorry about your rough day. Your post made me laugh coz I know exactly how you feel!! I hate when I get irrational like that, but I can cry over nothing anytime of the month, nevermind PMS, and just imagine when I'm eventually pg!!!

AFM, had dinner with friends the other night, including the girl who 'accidentally' got pg! It's hard, I really am so happy for her, but I so wish it was me! On the bright side, at least we got to talk about baby stuff (even if it was her pg stuff and my other friends 2 yr old stuff) coz absolutely nobody but DH and I (and you ladies) know we are even trying, so it was nice talking about what it is like to be pg.
DH is at the clinic right now, just finished giving his 'sample', so i'll phone and make an appointment with the doc for us sometime next week when we get ALL the feedback about SA and blood tests. Excited and nervous!!! oh well, will have to wait and see!!! :coffee:

Wow, this was long, sorry to bore u ladies!!! Have a super duper weekend!!!

xx


----------



## AC1987

Mas hope you catch that egg!!

plastik... yea I was pretty bad right before my bfp.. I started to delete people who I knew were pregnant online :( I feel bad now, but just started to get kinda bitter about it. But the funny thing is that i did when I was pregnant and didn't know it like in the TWW :haha: I hope all the tests are good news!!



I have a dentist appt today with a new dentist, hopefully it goes ok. I asked my old dentist for my xrays and they just printed it on a piece of paper... like they didn't give me any hard copies hmmph! So hopefully my new one will recognize them cause I don't feel comfy getting xrays while preg.


----------



## Mas1118

I'm not sure what's up with this cycle! I had some lines on my opk's earlier in the week around V day and now nothing - barely a line at all and it is fading so I don't know if I missed it and I O'd super early like day 9 or something or if I haven't yet, I am going to keep testing for a few ore days and see if it gets darker. I feel like I did O already but maybe not. We are :sex: every other day though so I hope we catch that egg.


----------



## AC1987

Aww good luck Mas!!

How is all the other ladies? Hoping you're now 16 weeks!? :happydance:

Angel how are things with you? Did you get the insurance thing sorted out?

Plastik any news yet?


As for me... currently think I'm starting a sore throat boo!! But!! I think I may have felt a few flutters today :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning!! 
lots of luck to you Mas!!! 
AC~sorry you had to go to the dentist, I need to make an appointment too but I hate it!!!
Angel~ :( so sorry about the chemical....and I hope things work out for you!!! thinking of you lots!!

afm....had a wedding this weekend, made the cake and cupcakes for it, looked pretty :) I was pretty proud of myself. Now I'm sitting with my feet up cuz my ankles are swollen from dancing all night long and riding 10 hours in the car :) watching seabiscuit....its pretty good :) oh and my head is much better, altho, i did have a headache pretty much all weekend, sucked.


----------



## AC1987

Sadly I didn't even get seen, I get all the way there and they wouldn't treat me cause apparently being pregnant means I need a letter from my midwife/doc saying its ok to treat me? Strange! All I was going for was a cleaning. So I'll hafta re schedule.


----------



## Angel baby

I been reading my occasional emails from baby and bump. Thanks for the support. DH is working so he says on getting the insurance back after canceling out of anger. But I'm mostly furious with his mom for that since really legally he couldn't do that and she allowed it. She has always been so sweet to me but I guess mothers fend for their children even if they are wrong. But I believe I would have told my own boys they lost their mind but oh well.... He is still staying with his mom but currently kissing my ass to get back in my house. 

I'm really kinda hurt all this has happened over something so petty and that our families are now involved thanks to DH. My mom came down this past weekend and was nice but she forced me to shop all weekend and that was way too much! Lol! I'm so tired today. I think I started AF yesterday, not sure though, kinda spotty so I didn't take the provera this morning cause I assumed my body was wanting to start. So maybe I'll have full flow tomorrow. Really strange cycle. I guess the chemical does that??? All DH is focused on buying a house because that was our plan but I stopped him last night and told him if we were still together next year we will get a house and try again for a baby then. But I'm emotionally exhausted. I'm still somewhat hormonal cause I threatened his mom after the whole insurance thing. I'd literally punch her lights out if I seen her right now.

I'm not going to try or prevent right now. Even if I did my cycle is so screwed up right now that I don't even know if I'm on my period or not.


----------



## jeoestreich

So I am offically decided that I am going to change doctors. I am going to try and get healthy and loose some weight. My current doctor does not monitor me at all on Clomid. He goes basically on temping. Well, last time I was on Clomid, I had a temperature shift but did not ovulate at all. So fustrating.


----------



## Angel baby

Jeo, I learned my lesson this past cycle not getting fully monitored using clomid and trigger. Definately get monitored before you develop cyst with clomid. It will be multiple cyst. And being monitored with it will tell you when you ovulated especially if you do the trigger and go back for ultrasound to look for the collapse.


----------



## Angel baby

I wonder why my ticker says cd 44, it's kinda depressing looking at it


----------



## jeoestreich

So I am shopping for a new doctor. 

Angel~My last AF was the Saturday after Thanksgiving so I know how depressing it can be.


----------



## Mas1118

So I had some brown tinged ewcm today, a big stretchy glob, sorry tmi. So we just and I laid for so long with my bum on pillows and my legs in the air that my one leg fell asleep, lol and I had to do the bicycle to get it back. Still no positive opk though.


----------



## Mas1118

Angel, I really hope things work out for you and that you guys are able to put things back together. and I hope that your cycle gets back to normal soon.


----------



## plastikpony

Haha Mas!! U sound like me yesterday!! I'm sure I'll of today or tomorrow, right on time!

Angel, it's good to hear from you hun!! :hugs:

ATM, this is it!! Appointment with gynea in 3 hours!! Nervous/scared/excited!


----------



## plastikpony

So my appointment went really well, I just love my doctor! All my bloods looked good and so did my husbands. As for DH's semen analysis, his opening remark was that DH's semen "wouldn't win any competitions". I had a good laugh at that. His count and mobility are both great, but the morphology could be better. Its not bad, just slightly below 'normal'. Probably because of his cycling. He said he wouldn't be worried about it though, it might just take a bit longer. We have booked me for a laparoscopy on 15 March if I don't get pg this month, as that is the only other thing we don't know (whether or not my tubes are blocked etc.) He said we could wait to do it, but if there is a blockage then we would have wasted valuble months shooting my eggs up against a brick wall. EEK!! Kinda scary, but we decided to do it if we don't catch the eggy this month!

On the bright side, if I don't get pg and we do the laparoscopy then I get 3 days off work and am not allowed to excersize for a week I can definately deal with that. When he asked where I was in my cycle and I told him that I'm ov'ing today or tomorrow, he said "Well what are you still doing here? Get home and get laid!!!" 

Here's hoping that this is our month and I don't have to go under general anesthetic next month!!!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: thats good your appt went well Plastik!! 

Good luck with everything Angel :) 


Jeo.. wow no AF since thanksgiving.. that sucks!! 


I need to stop being a lazy butt today and do some more housework... been slacking alot lately.
Had a nice one on one talk with my DH last night :) I finally found out why hes not willing to have sex. Apparently when I mced like back in June, he thinks he caused it cause we had sex... but I told him if it was gonna happen it was gonna happen it wasn't his fault. I had no idea he even cared so much about my MC back then he was always so quiet about it. But ahh I'm all :cloud9: right now. Until my hormones make me bitchy again :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Aw Ac!!! That is SO cute about your DH!! What a sweetheart!!

Psh, housework. One of the reasons I LOVE living in South Africa. We are so spoiled here. I have a divine lady named Thembi who lives in a little cottage on our property. She cleans our house Monday to Friday, does the laundry, ironing, looks after our dogs when we go away. We are just spoiled rotten!!


----------



## Mas1118

That sounds wonderful plastic!! I wish I had someone to do that, lol!


----------



## Mas1118

We used egg whites tonight for lube, lol!!!!! It was kinda weird but my hairdresser told me that is what they used the month she got her bfp!!


----------



## plastikpony

Really Mas?! Did you take the egg to bed with you or separate it before!! Sorry, funny images going on in my head :haha:

Jeo, my doc is totally awesome, but he might be a bit far away for you!! Good luck with the hunt!

So do you know when you are obsessed with TTC? When you did what I just did. I emailed my boss about work and instead of writing 'impressed' I wrote 'imPRESEED'. Oh dear. At least I don't think he'll know what it is! :dohh:


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas, i think we're gonna try it this month, too! i should be starting TOM any day then i'm going hard and dirty this month on the supplements!! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

Alright Mas, when you get a nasty infection down there from eggwhites I'm just gonna say they are to be cooked before we eat them for a reason!!! :winkwink: I get that you want to do everything you can...but man I'd try cough syrup 1st....but then again, thats just me :) Its kinda like shoving your fingers up there 7 times a day....just stop it!!! LOL :haha: altho, the picture of you cracking an egg above your vajayjay and pouring it in there is quite comical to me :rofl:


----------



## plastikpony

I love avocados!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

not me...I've tried them once before, and it was just tasteless and had a weird texture, I couldn't do it!!!


----------



## AC1987

I love avocados too!! like in guacamole, or on its own, or a smoothie mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey everyone!! Hope you are all doing good. Been sick on and off here...some days are good and others are most definately not. OH was asking me last night how much longer am i going to be sick for. I just looked at him and said "maybe you should ask the fetus". Yea....a little frustrated and hormonal over here. 

I made it to a prune today!! such an unattractive fruit if you ask me...they just look gross :haha:

:haha::haha: I love my babygaga ticker this week!!! Yes, i would totally throw my uterus at my OH. He just seems to annoy me lately and i dont know why...


----------



## jeoestreich

I think I have found a doctor. Now to try and get an appointment. Ugh...hopefully it is not a long wait.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh good luck J!!! I hope you get an appointment soon!!!

.......totally off subject but....my nipples are tingling.....and i want popcorn.....and its windy here......


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! Hope everyones doing well :)

I seem to have my energy back! :happydance: Currently looking into getting a prenatal belly dance dvd for exercising :haha: The weather is gorgeous outside here! Totally loving it :)


----------



## Mas1118

Well no infection but I did finally get a pos opk!!! I O'd either last night or today and we are back to preseed again - I ran out of eggs, lol!! Its the outside of the eggs you get bacteria from so I blanched it for 10 sec in boiling water then cracked it and separated it. I know all about bacteria - I used to work in microbiology and know all the tricks for killing it off, lol. 
Jeo - glad you got a dr!!
Glad to see everyone is doing good!
Bree - I missed you!! I have a huge list of supplements but the ones I think is doing it for me now (I got a ton of ewcm the last few days - never ever had that!!) is royal jelly first thing in the am on an empty stomach and maca 3x day and wheat grass pills 3x day along with b6 - 400mg, vit D 1000mg, COQ10 1200mg/day, DHEA 75mg/day, and fertilaid and fertilitea. I also do acupuncture 1-2x/week. I know it is a lot but wow - I feel great and my libido feels great and DH (other than very sore balls from overuse) feels great too!! 

I am now in the TWW again and I think I'll give DH a day off tomorrow - maybe, lol.
Oh and it is our anniversary today!! So if we do conceive today its definitely a sign that it was meant to be!!! - It better be after this long LOL!!


----------



## AC1987

awww happy anniversary Mas!! :D


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Mas...happy anniversary!!! and can I say....as I'm trying not to laugh out loud at the thought...of course you had lots of ewcm!!! you had EGGS in your HOOHAA!!! bahahahaha!!! ok, I'm done, I swear :haha: 

I had some brown spotting yesterday...I'm sure from the overdoing it this past weekend. and I forgot to show you ladies my cupcakes!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4387.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AC1987

omg .... *drools* those look AMAZING!! :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

They do look wonderful, hmmmmm I love cupcakes!


----------



## Mas1118

Take it easy Hoping and get some rest! Try not to overdue it too much!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas, Happy Anniversary, sistah :kiss: Fingers crossed for you! Started this months supps last night!

Love the cupcakes, hopin'! I'm not a cake lover, but I love a little cupcake for some odd reason :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Mas~I did take it easy the past couple days, just did laundry yesterday. the day before, when the spotting was there, I just kinda sat with my feet up. :) Baby is still moving in there tho, so not much to worry about! my appointment is on Wednesday, so we will be hearing the heartbeat then! :) 

and thanks to everyone, I worked so hard on those and actually had lots of fun :)


----------



## AC1987

Congrats hoping 17 weeks! And I'm 15 weeks today :happydance: 

I woke up this morning STARVING.. but I guess it could be to the fact that yesterday I didn't snack much and usually I always am.


----------



## Mas1118

I am going to paint our bedroom this week, I think - to keep my mind off symptom spotting during the long TWW! My goal was to finish painting our house this winter and I haven't painted anything yet so I have less than 2 months before gardening season starts so I have to get my but in gear!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

thanks ac!! congrats on 15! i dont like onions tho...
mas~come paint my bedroom!! :)


----------



## italianqtpie

Mas1118 said:


> I am going to paint our bedroom this week, I think - to keep my mind off symptom spotting during the long TWW! My goal was to finish painting our house this winter and I haven't painted anything yet so I have less than 2 months before gardening season starts so I have to get my but in gear!!!

Oh! I need to do that, too. I really want to paint our bedroom a deep purple with browns. I love a DARK bedroom! give me room darkening window treatments and :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: what color? Great plan to stop obsessing...um, i mean thinking about the TWW!
Mas, have you read up on the DHEA? Taking it when you're not supposed to is freaking me out....what to do?

This will be our first month back at it in 4 months! :happydance:

*Hopin'-* bring me a cupcake? :flower: I JUST saw your email, i am going to write you back :)


----------



## AC1987

Good evening ladies :) Hope everyones doing well!!

I'm stressing out a little bit.. my in laws offered to set up a mortgage for us for a house since we have no credit and we'd just make the payments, they offered this like back in late fall. So we thought about it and said ok. Now we're month to month at the apt we're at now and its really small and one bedroom. So either we need a two bedroom or a house before the baby is born. Anyways today my DH brought it up to his father, and then his father starts hemming and hawing about it saying about how he was kinda wanting to pay off his mortgage first before getting another one and such. :wacko: So then I guess he finally told my DH that he'll think about it and look into it in the next few months. So apparently that answer made my DH happy, however I'm not. I'm completely stressing out!! Like I really don't wanna hafta move at 8 or 9 months pregnant :( Also.. if by any chance his parents come back and say no then we're kinda stuck.


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, let me give you the good news AC~if you move at 8 or 9 months pregnant...you don't have to move anything!! DH will have to find someone to help!!! :winkwink: and I know that will probably make u feel useless...so I get it. But, all in all, I kinda sucks, if they said they would help, and now they all of a sudden don't want to, maybe it is just better to find an apt that has two bedrooms and stick with that. Plus, you don't have to be in debt to a family member, which sucks all the time. just saying. think about it some more.

Bree~I wish I could bring you a cupcake!!! I can't go anywhere now, we have state swimming this weekend and since winter is finally hitting in wyoming, montana and north dakota, its gonna hit hard here I'm afraid. so no travel for me!! otherwise I totally would...I need a break, a vacation. I am starting to plan for our june 2013 vaca to jamaica tho, I'm excited!!!! :happydance: so that helps my mood :thumbup: cept yesterday...I found out my sil is prego, which I'm so happy for her and her husband they have had a rough year last year, but I thought we were close enough for her to tell me herself, she didn't. she told my husband and told me to ask him about his text. nice. so i had a HUGE hormonal moment pretty much all afternoon and evening yesterday. :cry: I was hurt she couldn't trust me with it, so yeah...now I feel like I have lost one of my best friends. plus....what really gets me....is that last year they had an "oops" moment, she went to the pharmacy and took the plan b pill because having a baby in november "just didn't work for them." mostly because they have to do daycare b/c she is a teacher, they wanted to have the baby in spring where she would have all summer to be with it. so why is october ok now? I'm just confused....and hurt...and I guess my eyes are open to our relationship now. ok, I'm done. :haha: oh wait...she has been having a rough time, cramping and bleeding, and they thing its because she is preg with twins, her numbers are rising fast....but to me what she described sounds like ectopic, so I'm scared for them too...I hope its just twins....:nope: scary stuff. ok now I'm done. :haha: ok....I will quit my rambling now!!!!

have a great day everyone!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Yeah, well the only reason we would go through his parents is cause we have no credit :( My dh didn't wanna get a credit card when he could years ago and now its so tough to get one. grrrr.. also we wouldn't be that much in debt to them maybe a few grand. Cause we can pull off the mortgage payments. 
I would love to move forward with moving whether its getting a definete answer from his parents or searching for an apt. Only i'm stuck with a lazy lazy DH who just likes to sit on his butt when he comes home and go online :p And me nagging him won't help so i'm just like AHHH :dohh: 


And awww hoping that sounds bad! Wow I would be pissed too! And hurt..


----------



## hoping4girl

well thats good AC, as long as you know it will be ok, then hopefully they make up their mind soon!!! 

Bree~I forgot to tell you to have fun BDing!!!!

and now I have another rant...I think we have decided to find out what it is, just because we are going to have to buy everything ourselves, ti will make it easier to buy stuff slowly. anywhos, I told my sister this and I can tell she is mad! wth?? why would it matter?? so I told her I would find out and just not tell her ;)


----------



## jeoestreich

I want a cupcake. So I totally think I have ovulated on my own this month. IDK...we will have to see.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah congrats J!!! I hope so too!!! fx'd!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Bree-I am painting my room red - a nice deep red. The first house DH and I bought - I painted the room red and the last house we were in I painted the room red so this house I am going paint the room red! Our furniture is pine with a fruit wood stain and our trim is all wood as well, so the red looks great with it.

AC - I wouldn't worry too much about moving later in the pregnancy - Hoping is right - you won't have to do a thing, lol. And if your in-laws will help that is really good - maybe they can just co-sign so then your credit will build up.

Hoping - I would be hurt too, especially since you are pregnant too, it seems kinda odd that she would tell you that way and she sounds kind of selfish anyway because of the worrying about timing and convenience. What kind of maternity leave do you get in the states?

Jeo - YAY!!! FXed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

I also want to get a new duvet and cover and some new blinds! We got 13 windows replaced in December so we need new blinds for most of them! So far I have only prepped the room for painting, removed pictures, nicknacks and washed walls - I will remove any nails and putty any blemishes in the walls tomorrow night - then sand the next night and start painting!! So i figure I can have it all done by saturday.


----------



## hoping4girl

It depends on the company I think. I haven't had to deal with it as I have been a stay at home mom for all my kids, just going back to work when they were like...3...then quitting cuz of daycare cost...I'm kindof a roller coaster worker :) anyways...I can't really answer your question... :) 

oh and update on my sil...she only has one in there, and it was doing good when they saw it so thats good....glad its nothing more complicated, she can't handle it if it was...


----------



## Sandy1222

as far as the maternity leave, you are typically given 6 weeks for a vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for a c-section here in the states. depending on your company and how long you have been working there, you can also apply for the family leave act, which will extend the payments that you receive for longer than the 6 or 8 weeks. 

i know in some cases, since you go on disability when you take your maternity leave if you want to be paid, your 6 or 8 weeks start from when you first go out of work and not necessarily post-delivery. This is where family leave act is good. My co-worker who just had a baby last summer went on leave 4 weeks prior to delivery (we work a very physical job), and didnt come back until like 10 weeks after her delivery (c-section) and god paid for all of her leave. I am going to look into doing something like that, although i have to be careful as my job has a policy that they will hold your position for 8 weeks.....after that they can hire to replace you as they see fit. I doubt i would be replaced, but i need to talk to my office manager about this to straighten everything out before i go.

what is the maternity leave policy in canada??


----------



## Sandy1222

YAY!!! i am a lime!!! So glad to not have to look at that nasty prune anymore :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Mas you make me wanna paint and decorate a room... even though I can't living here at the apt :haha::haha::haha:

Sandy, yay 11 weeks!! I agree the prune was the nastiest stage :haha: 


Today I see the midwife at 1:30... not sure what to expect I'm hoping for a quick visit :) 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee for no prunes!!! :) 

AC~good luck at your appointment, I have one at 10 today! :) 

and.....I had the weirdest dream last night.....well...not the weirdest one I have had, but pretty dam weird. DH and I have been getting busy lately...I have been loving sex lately!! anyway, this morning I had a dream that he was going to work, and I was trying to get him to get frisky with me, but he had to leave. So I get out my stash of toys (yes, I have a stash of toys) ;) to have fun, and they had bugs all over them!!! like everywhere, grasshoppers and spiders and gross bugs!!! maybe thats some sort of sign, and it was scary and there was a biiiiiiiiiiig spider!!!!! like huge!!!! I tried to wash them all down the sink but the giant spider kept coming back up!!!! big huge giant spider on all my fun time toys!!! eeeewwwww!!! I keep seeing it everywhere....


----------



## hoping4girl

appt went well, have my scan on March 28th! :) so excited!!! HB was 155 today :)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oh no your dream Hoping! I've been talking in my sleep alot apparently. My dh told me that last night I shouted out "don't touch it!! crazy....crazy..." :haha: I honestly can't remember my dreams!


My appt went well too! I gained 3 pounds this month :happydance: got to listen to the babys heartbeat too! :D And my scan is march 30th and so is my next appt :)


----------



## Mas1118

It sounds like all the pregnant ladies are doing great! Love the lime, orange and yes even the onion, lol! 
Maternity leave in Canada is one year. You can take early leave for 15 weeks before delivery too and still have a year off. There is a two week waiting period with outplay at the beginning though. It is really good to have that time.


----------



## Angel baby

Wow! A year maternity leave!!! Glad to see everyone is doing well!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh Angel!! I've missed you and hope you are doing ok!!!! please please please let me know, I'm worried!!


----------



## plastikpony

Wow!! 1 year of leave!! I think I need to move to Canada! Here in SA I think you get 3 or 4 months, depending on the company. But it's unpaid leave which means you have to claim from UIF if you want any cash, and that doesn't cover your entire salary!

Sorry I've been MIA, was on holiday for a bit in Cape Town and then went to my hometown for a good friend's funeral yesterday, it was so sad!! He died on my birthday!! (24 Feb) So things have been a bit rough.

On the bright side, since things have been so busy I've managed to get to 8dpo without even noticing it! No symptoms though, other than my bbs getting a bit sore, but that's right on schedule like every month. Personally, I think I'm 9dpo, but FF says 8. BUT my temps were all weird, I'm sure my thermometer is dying, and then I went away so I just stopped temping. The temps that I put into FF were just to force it to show my crosshairs. Anyhoo!!! I'm sure I ov'd coz I have every month up to now and I had some SERIOUS ewcm!!

I hope this is the month. So desperately!! If it isn't then I'm going for a laparoscopy on 15 March to check all the bits and pieces out, which is quite a scary thought!!!

This is my first day of proper work this week, weird hey!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm doing good! We are working on trying to work things out. My insurance is back again. We have been reading the love dare book. It's really good stuff in there for couples. My DH agrees he has been a dick so now recovery begins. He has really been trying hard.

I finally started, I think, my period was so light for 9 days. Weird cycle I suppose for me. I'm not really trying and not really preventing either. I'm only on cd13 but I even wonder if I'll even ovulate, it's such a strange cycle. 

Everyones ticker is moving along and baby getting bigger!


----------



## plastikpony

Angel, another great book for couples (and a nice easy read) is called The Five Love Languages. It's really great for understanding how your partner functions and what makes them feel good and how to 'speak' to them in terms of love.

Definately worth a read if you can get your hands on it! 

So glad that things are looking up for you!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Angel baby

I'll have to see if I can get my hands on that one when I finish this one. This book is 40 days but really good. I think it has helped both of us. I read ahead and cheated a little so I stopped and waiting on DH to catch up.


----------



## Mas1118

Really glad that he is trying for you Angel! I hope it all works out good. 
Plastik-i have my lap booked for Mar 15 too! If I get AF which is due next week around wed or thurs.


----------



## plastikpony

Mas1118 said:


> Really glad that he is trying for you Angel! I hope it all works out good.
> Plastik-i have my lap booked for Mar 15 too! If I get AF which is due next week around wed or thurs.

Me too Mas!!! Due on Wed or Rhirs, but hoping the witch doesn't arrive so I can test this month &#128516; I haven't poas in forever!!!


----------



## AC1987

Hope your tests go well Mas and Plastik!!


Tomorrow I'm 16 weeks! I can't believe it! Seems like yesterday I was 5 weeks.


----------



## hoping4girl

Good luck ladies!!!! my fingers are crossed for you!!! :happydance:

AC love the avocado!! its prettier than my sweet potato :haha: but excited we have come so far!!! :happydance:

Oh Angel I'm so happy things are working out!!! :happydance: I might have to look at some of those books too, maybe it can tell me how to talk to my husband and have him actually listen and RETAIN what I say!! :haha: 

We had our last swim meet of the winter this weekend!! I'm so excited to be done traveling for a while! :thumbup: my son did good, he cut time in some events, but added time in some. he was upset, and I told him all he can do is learn from it, so no reason to be mad. 

March is time for getting baby's room ready!!! :happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

Well ladies, I am an idiot. Feel free to chastise me and tell me what a loon I am. I tested yesterday morning. 10 dpo. With a clearblue digi!! A DIGI!!! What on earth is WRONG with me?? It was negative, of course, but that didn't stop me from being depressed about it. I think I'm only going to test again on Friday or Saturday if the :witch: doesn't come. Due on Thursday. But I'm on one of those lows where I'm convinced that it just won't happen for me this month. Please excuse the pity party.

My bbs are huge and sore, which is normal, my nips are sensitive and the right one starts randomly itching. I've been having cramps like I need to do a number 2, but I don't. Not severe, but definately there. Very irritable, but that could also just be pms. *sigh* I'm just a bloody mess.

How you feeling Mas?

Hoping and AC, you guys are SO far along!! I can't believe it!! :hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

:flower: everyone! 

*Angel-* hope you're still doing well. I'm very glad to hear you and DH are working on things:hugs:

*Hopin'-* i love sweet potatos! with brown sugar, of course! can't wait to see pics of the upcoming nursery!!

*Mas-* I am adding my wheatgrass back in my diet! I am adding it to my strawberry smoothies in the AM :thumbup:

*AC-* Hope you find a place to move, quickly!

*Plastik-* we're all loons ;) I think i'm most scared of starting to try again because of what a loon I become during the 2ww!! :wacko::hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone! :) 

Hoping, sweet potatos are goooodd!! However not to fond of how its made in the south :p 

Plastik, don't feel discouraged, I remember feeling exactly that when I tested early,I know this cause I wrote it down in my diary :haha: I had convinced myself I wasn't pregnant. So you really never know! Also, I cannot believe how far I am now either :(... almost a little sad... crazy hormones :haha:

italianqtpie, me too!! Last I heard about the move was that the bank said they weren't gonna do anything til we had a house in mind... meaning my dh needs to get off his butt and start looking like REALLY looking but his idea of looking is randomly browsing online then getting bored and doing other things grrr I told him to just get a realtor. But anyways IF we move it will be july or aug atleast!!


Today I started off doing prenatal pilates, I bought myself a dvd :happydance: and it made me realize how UNFLEXIBLE I really am! ahh well I figure if I keep it up I might become soon enough :D 
I'm DYING to go baby shopping!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Pony~I didn't think I was pregnant either! The ONLY thing that was different for me was my bbs hurt like....RIGHT after ovulation. and I spotted for a week before I got my bfp at 13 dpo. so dont give up yet!!

Bree~lots of luck to you this month!!!!!! I'm crossing my fingers!!!

AC~I am excited to shop too!!! and I wasn't going to paint my nursery but now I have changed my mind :) DH isn't too excited about it, but I was so happy about what I wanted to do yesterday I think he caved at my happiness :) He's funny sometimes :) I have a bunch of stuff on my wishlist for baby too....and I ordered some more maternity pants yesterday! :) my pants just aren't cutting it anymore!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Bree! I'm a loon! 2ww is almost over though;)


----------



## hoping4girl

oh I'm sure you are not a loon Mas! you just feel like one ;) 

and I forgot to tell you Bree~the nursery will hopefully be done by August, but the problem is I have ugly teal green carpet in there...and it happens to be pretty nice carpet so my DH won't let me get rid of it. :( so......now I am trying to work around the ugly teal green carpet....


----------



## Mas1118

Try light ocean blue - it looks great with teal!!

I am almost done painting our bedroom - it looks great!! And I'm 12dpo tomorrow and haven't tested yet! Maybe Im not so loony after all, lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Bree! Where have you been? 

Hoping- I had teal green in one of our houses before and I hated that carpet! Lol! Maybe you can mix nice colors with it! Can't wait to hear what you are going to have!


----------



## Mas1118

I feel out this month - had my pre AF poops today and though my boobs are big they don't feel as sore.


----------



## Sandy1222

hey ladies! so after having a few good days in a row, my MS returned with a vengeance this morning. At least i am feeling better now and my appetite is back in full swing.

looking forward to tomorrow!! i have both my NT scan and my 12 week appt with my dr! kinda nervous as i am hoping things are going good down there....i actually seem to be popping out with a little bump lately...although i am not sure if there is still a lot of bloating in it or not. I never had a flat stomach to begin with, so i wouldnt be surprised if i pop out a little early even tho it is my first. 

the only other thing i am trying to figure out is how to buy maternity clothes?? i have no idea where to even start with sizes....do the pants match your pre pregnancy pant size? :shrug:
Finally went out and got myself some new bras over the weekend....oh boy was that a project. Damn things are up at least 2 cup sizes at this point and i am not even sure if they are done growing!! maybe i should appreciate this tho....there are plenty of women who pay a plastic surgeon lots of money for 2 more cup sizes :haha:


----------



## Sandy1222

Mas1118 said:


> I feel out this month - had my pre AF poops today and though my boobs are big they don't feel as sore.

when is the witch due to fly in?? i wouldnt give up hope yet....my boobs didnt really start hurting me until about a week or 2 after my BFP. sometimes no symptoms can be a good thing! GL fx! :dust:


----------



## plastikpony

Sounds like me Mas, and it wasn't good news. Witch got me yesterday evening. I tried so hard not to show DH how devastated I was. I don't want him to feel too much pressure because of his crazy wife. I was doing well too, held off for about 2 hours before I just burst into tears. He just held me and told me that I'm not doing this alone. That we're in this together and we can share the heartache. I love him!!

Guess I won't be trying this month coz I've got my LAP scheduled for 15 March, right before I'd be ovulating. Also I heard no sexy time for like a week afterward, so there goes March. Only good thing is I'm going to have a 5-day weekend, which can only be a good thing. And maybe not constantly waiting for something (fertile period, ov, tww, AF) will help me chill out a bit. I think I'm going to keep temping though, coz I'm getting my new BBT thermometer early next week. YAY!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah pony I'm sorry :( I know how you feel, we all do, and if I were there I would hug you myself!! and sometimes it is ok to take a month off, it is less stressful...you already know whats gonna happen at the end of the month!!! lots of luck on your lap, I hope it goes well and you get some answers!!

Sandy~you buy your prepregnancy size....and hope they fit!! LOL and I buy large shirts just b/c my boobs are so freakin big that I need the extra space for them. totally sucks. I hope they don't get any bigger, they just can't can they???

Mas~I'm gonna say it again...the month I was sure I was out, was the month everything went right!! it seems crazy....but thats the way it went! chin up!!

Angel~I think there was a sale on ugly ass carpet in this town, cuz we have/had it everywhere in this house when we moved in!! we got rid of the crap in the living room, kitchen and the oooollllldddd dirty carpet in the dining room and the room that our computer is in, thankfully!! now I just have the ugly teal carpet and of course that gross maroon carpet everyone partnered with the green in 1988 in our bedroom. I KNOW DH will let me get rid of that one, cuz someone let a dog or cat pee in the closet so it smells when I vacuum or clean in there....so hoping he lets me do that soon!!! stupid carpet!!

oh and thanks for the paint ideas....I'm leaning toward a very light orange with white and possible a light grass green...I think I'm just gonna ignore the carpet and do what I want....maybe he will let me get rid of it after all ;) but I will accept any other ideas...so throw them at me!!!


----------



## Mas1118

You ever thought of installing laminate? It is pretty reasonable pricewise and looks great plus it is way easier to clean! Our whole house is hardwood and laminate except our bedrooms and we are going to change them soon.


----------



## hoping4girl

we actually did do laminate where we took our carpet out when we moved in...and we are going to recarpet in the bedrooms, my husband doesn't like cold floors when he pees in the middle of the night :) plus he pointed out if we put the baby in the room w/ the laminate floor when it cries it will echo....so baby gets the carpeted room :)


----------



## AC1987

I hate carpet. I would much rather everything be hardwood, minus the bedroom :haha: Well I hate vacuuming too, sweeping is so much easier I find.

So not much new with me..saw this singer named Lights in a show last night, had a late night didn't sleep til after midnight :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i find i can't sweep, it just makes the dog hair fly aroundthe room!! LOL so I still vacuum my laminate...which I totally need to do sometime in the next couple days...and swiffer....stupid paw prints!!


----------



## Mas1118

Witch got me:cry: it sucks! I guess ill be getting my lap on the 15th-but it is good timing for it because it'll be cd8 and if we abstain from :sex: for a week it will be right around O time when we start :sex: again and I am gonna give the best go I can because right after a lap can make you very fertile!! So its kinda like I'm in the tww again.


----------



## Angel baby

That sucks Mas! Hope the lap does the trick!

I hate sweeping! We have hardwood floors and I'd rather the carpet hide it! Lol!

How is everyone? I have a hot date for our anniversary on the 31st of march at wolfgang puck 560. In the big ball of Dallas that rotates. Now I need to find a cocktail dress!


----------



## hoping4girl

Mas I'm sorry :cry: hope the LAP helps lots!!!!

I am finding I would rather have carpet too Angel....I thought laminate was a good idea, and really is it for my sons breathing problems. He hasn't had any since we got the laminate...but man....I can't seem to get the crap clean!!! I need a magical cleaning formula, the swiffer just seems to leave dirt streaks. but then again, maybe if I swiffered more than like....once a month it would work better :haha: 

Oh I want spring!!! I want garden!!! I want.....breakfast...who's making me breakfast?? :flower:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I'll make you breakfast! 

I also want a garden :( But I don't think I will get one this year. Maybe next. But thats ok I hope I can keep busy.


Sorry AF got you Mas, that sucks!


----------



## hoping4girl

I ate lucky charms :) and then an orange. and then a chicken salad sandwich for lunch with baked cheetos :) tasty!!


----------



## Angel baby

Chilis for us and I'm stuffed! I'll ship u some! Might be a little moldy by the time you get it though! Idol time now!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thanks for moldy chilis!!! we had corn dogs and mac n cheese...hubby comes home tonight so no more easy cooking for me!!


----------



## AC1987

I made porcupines yesterday, those meatballs with rice baked in tomato sauce :) Mmmmm...

So how is everyone?


----------



## hoping4girl

OH AC!!! I want some of those!!! I have never made them!!! recipe???

and I'm good :) how are you??


----------



## AC1987

My recipe was similar to this, whatever I don't have I don't use like I didn't have the herbs :haha: and I used soya sauce instead of worshester.
https://www.food.com/recipe/porcupine-meatballs-57173
I hadn't had it in years and didn't know what to do with some ground beef :haha:

I'm doing good... I made some irish soda bread this morning and it turned out :haha: :D


----------



## Mas1118

Im having wine, lots of it!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah mas...have some for me would ya?? 

and my porcupine meatballs are in the sauce cooking...I'm so excited!!!thanks so much for the idea AC!!


----------



## Angel baby

I might have to make that tonight. Y'all are making me hungry! Wine sounds good too but I'm oncall which sucks!


----------



## AC1987

I hope stretching pains is normal been having that strongly for the past few days. Maybe it means my bump is actually gonna pop out :haha:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)


----------



## hoping4girl

yes AC, they are normal :) Sucky, but normal. Happy Onion Day!!!


----------



## Angel baby

AC- definately normal, get ready for the stretch marks! Lotion, lotion, lotion!


----------



## AC1987

Hoping! Happy Mango day to u :D.... the only good thing I can think about onion is French Onion soup mmmmm so good!! 

Angel, eeekk I hope I don't get stretch marks :baby:


I bought my first pair of maternity jeans :happydance: and first maternity tshirt:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay to the maternity clothes!!

I decided to cook the porcupine meatballs except I did the sweet and sour ones. That's for dinner tonight and in the oven! I am sooo starving! I haven ate since breakfast. This whole loosing a hour of sleep is going to suck and take me a month to adjust to it!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH I HATE SPRING FORWARD!!! who thought of this crap anyway?? oh yeah...A MAN!!! grr!!! stupid men....but I guess, if I didn't have my man I'd have to rely completely on battery powered pleasure tools ;) oh wait!! I already do!! bahahaha!!! :haha:

congrats on the maternity pants AC!!! they are so comfy...i need to wash mine in the morning so I have something to wear!! altho...naked is pretty comfy too :winkwink::flasher:

Angel I made an awesome piece of chicken tonight!!! It has only taken me ten years, but I finally managed to make chicken on the bbq w/out it drying into leather!!! I'M SO PROUD!! :wohoo:

Oh, and I did something kinda dumb just now....I applied for a job!! I'm really excited about it, its a great job for the county, but I hope they don't mind I'm preggers...:dohh:


----------



## italianqtpie

hi my pretties! this month? A BUST! WHY?? because DH got SICK before O, and then the day before O I got SO sick. can you live without your sinuses? if so TAKE MINE! it's a chronic problem but i've been MISERABLE! We couldn't even attempt to BD. there was NO WAY. just hearing him talk made me want to wrap my little hands around his neck. ugh. I hope this is all just meant to be!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah bree!!! I'm sorry!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: and it is meant to be, it just wasn't meant to be for this month, thats all. You will get there I promise!! work on an easter bfp for next month!!!:happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

Not sure what is going on this month...I still need to make a doctor's appointment. I wanted to see if my Metaformn will straighten stuff out before I make it though.


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- I hope you get the job! I remember applying for so many jobs when I was pregnant with my middle son! Nobody wanted to hire me cause they suck! Leave out the pregnancy part and once you get it say, " omg! I'm pregnant!" lol!! Hope u get it!!

Bree- I'm sorry u fell sick during ovulation and hope u are better!

Jeo- I had a hard time starting my period and I did end up taking 5 days of the provera when I finally started! I wish I could send u the remaining 5!

AFM- I ended up taking a opk out of curiosity on day 16 cause I had 2 and it was positive and I took it again on day 17 and it was positive. So... I don't know when I ovulated cause I only had 2! Lol! I know I ovulated though cause I have post O symptoms. DH and I had alot of make up sex so we probably depleted his sperm! I have no idea what side I ovulated on and now my brain is ticking and thinking about it. I thought I was coming down with the flu yesterday but I think the whole time change is kicking my ass! I do have stuffy sinus and sneezing cold. I've been not keeping up with any of it but curiosity is starting to sink in that I'm still in this month. I'm going to wait till my birthday to test on 22cnd if AF doesn't show up cause that will be CD33 for me.


----------



## AC1987

aww hopefully you caught the egg Angel!! :)


So for dinner I'm making grilled chicken and veggies on my foreman grill :D Mmm it smells so good! Ahhh I love spring ahead time change... means earlier dinner :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel~excited for your birthday to get here!!! test away!! :)
J~I have heard metformin helps with fertility, I hope it works for you!!! :)

And I turned in my application today. I sent in a resume Sunday, and then they sent me an application to fill out. How does that work?? Anyway, I was really wondering if it was the right thing to do, but then I figured, if they hire me, I guess it is!! :) so i emailed that in today. aahh!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH HOLY HELL!!! It literally took me ALL DAY to post that!!! stupid....


----------



## plastikpony

Well hello ladies!! Sorry I've been a bit absent. Have been following but not much to add. So glad everyone is doing well! And Bree, sorry you missed O, but it'll be cool to have a relax don't you think? Honestly it's been really nice for me not wondering every second of every day if we did enough, are doing the right things etc. Although, honestly, I'd rather be trying this month!

Well, tomorrow is my laparoscopy! I'm actually really nervous about it. I've been getting these twinges and have almost convinced myself that I have endometriosis or something scary wrong with me. Even though there isn't a problem, we're just doing this to make sure that everything is ok. But what if it isn't?! AHHHH!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- I tried to get on yesterday afternoon and it kept saying the site was down.

Plastik- goodluck with your lap and I hope everything goes ok!


----------



## hoping4girl

good luck with your lap pony!!! i hope it goes well and is painless! ( i have no idea iif it is or not, i've never had one!) 

angel~i saw that too, and when i was finally able to get on in the morning or night i could type the response out, but then when i went to post it it wouldn't post. :( hopefully it works today!!


----------



## AC1987

I know it was taking me ages to get back here lotsa matenience or something. 

Plastik I hope your lap goes well :)

Oh my stomach has been bothering me all morning... stupid constipation!! :growlmad:


----------



## jeoestreich

Hoping~My doctor told me that it does help with fertility. I am hoping that is all what I need. I am going to wait a few more weeks and then I am going to make an appointment. Or maybe I should just make one now. IDK what to do.


----------



## AC1987

Awww Jeo I hope you figure something out :hugs:


On a happy note... me and my dh dtd this morning :happydance::happydance: 
Its gonna be a hot day... ooohh I'm wishing the beach to be nearer!!


----------



## Mas1118

I had my lap this morning -stage 3 endo removed - the Dr didn't even think I had endometriosis, so hopefully this will help with a BFP!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, I really want to say that awesome that they found something Mas, but I'm not sure if its good that they found something? I don't really know how that works....but, hopefully removing it will make this flow!!! are you still waiting to O this month??

and IIIIII have an interview! MOnday at 2....so now IIIIII have to find something to wear...crap. I have a skirt, and shoes, but no shirt to wear with said skirt that will make me look normal...aahh!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and AC~I've been wanting to use my hubby for sex lately, I want it all the time!!! so weird...


----------



## plastikpony

Mas1118 said:


> I had my lap this morning -stage 3 endo removed - the Dr didn't even think I had endometriosis, so hopefully this will help with a BFP!

Mas, I swear we could be the same person!! Also had my lap yesterday. With me they found that both tubes are open, which is good news, but that I have mild endometriosis, not so good! The doc says he removed the problem bits (I was still vey drowsy when I saw him!) and that its a good thing we did the surgery. I'm going to make an appointment to see him on Thursday to discuss the details and 'the way forward'. It made me nervous when he said that!! I really would prefer not to do Iui or ivf unless I really have to!!!

How are you feeling today Mas? I'm really sore and sorry for myself. Getting those horrible shoulder pains they spoke about and it feels like I spent about a week doing non-stop sit-ups!! Ouch!!!! How many incisions do you have? I would post a pic of mine. It don't want to gross you ladies out!!

How is everybody else doing? Hoping, I could really use some of your cupcakes right now...


----------



## AC1987

Ok mas was that good or bad news? I also don't know. :wacko:

aww plastik, well hopefully when you see your doc again and he explains it that its not that bad!! :hugs:

Hoping, I actually went to Ross dress for less to pick up some more maternity clothes :D they had shorts :happydance: :happydance: Now I just need to find dresses. Also Target and JC Penny had some tshirts last I checked, not sure if it'll hide pregnancy or not though.


I keep waking up with a really parched throat :( ugh! Also have a dentist appt this morning.


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah Pony, I really wish I knew how to send them so the frosting won't melt off, but I'm not that good yet!! Or everyone would get cupcakes!! 
I don't have a Target or Ross here AC, I have a penny's and will be goign there tomorrow. I put on my skirt yesterday but I just looked frumpy in my opinion, not professional, and I have an issue with that :) So....I may be looking at some bottoms too, not sure. I will do that tomorrow, since we are heading into town then. 

and I got sleep last night!! yippee for me!! :) :) :)


----------



## AC1987

Ok I'm SO sleepy... so went to the dentist for my cleaning.... OUCH! why must we pay someone to scrap our teeth with metal!? OWWW!! Also I have 6-7 caveties... how lovely :p But! 2 weeks til my scan and midwife appt! I dunno why but I have horrible nerves about the baby disappearing when I go for my scan.


----------



## Mas1118

I think the fact that they found something and fixed it is good because maybe that is the reason why we have been trying for years and nata! So now I can hope for that BFP soon! If not then I will consider IVF after a few months.
Good luck on your interview Hoping!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Pony-i hope you feel better soon. I'm ok, just sore and a bit swollen but I am taking it easy.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Mas I'm so happy for you!!! I hope you get preggers right away!!! Good Luck!!

I went to buy myself a new shirt for the interview and ended up with a cute little dress that I hope doesn't make me look too pregnant...but the bump is getting bigger...I'll try to remember to take a pic and post it tomorrow, let me know what you think!!


----------



## Mas1118

Yes post a pic - I want to see how cute you look!
Yesterday I had to pee so many times that I could not get a good OKP - pee was too diluted:( so I have no idea whether I O'd or not. We dtd though carefully just in case and I laid with my legs up the wall for 30 min after. I am going to hold my pee for as long as I can and then see how dark the line is. I am hoping that I haven't O'd yet and we have another day or so to BD before I do.


----------



## AC1987

aww mas sucks to pee all the time!! hopefully you did ov :)


hoping post a pic!! :)

Omg... I had my first pee leak :blush: thankfully I was wearing a light pad... I had eaten a big meal last night and drank lots, I kinda had to pee when we left but I'm like ahhh I can hold it. So we go to a store afterwards walking about.. get back in the car to go home and I then REALLY had to go.. then the baby decides to push my bladder or something but omg SO uncomfy I was practically shrieking at my DH to take me to a bathroom :haha: :haha: finally get to one and I found out some had leaked out. grrr!! I'm even doing kegals!!


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I've been leaking pee for a while now AC :) 
I'm tryign to get a pic posted, I took it on my phone so its hard to upload it on here with that....stupid phone...


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- glad they have u fixed up and hope u get that BFP!!!

Plastik- hope the pain leaves swiftly and u get to feeling better!

Hoping- goodluck with the interview! Hope u get it! Is DH excited you have a interview or would he rather you stay home?


----------



## hoping4girl

He of course wants me to get it cuz then he can spend more of his money on jeep stuff. but, he has been super happy this weekend cuz he got a bonus (totally unexpected!) so he got a portion of that to buy jeep stuff, some is going to buy baby stuff, some in the boys savings and the rest in our savings :) but, he would be ok if I didn't get it, and he understands that chances are I won't get hired cuz of baby....and to be honest I'm starting to wonder if I did the right thing, or if I shoudl just do the interview and tell them I'm not interested if they offer it to me, or what...I'm so freakin confused. :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah! i figured out how to put the pic on there from my phone!! i'm special :dohh: anywhooos, here is the dress with boots, i decided to go w/ the boots...hides my tattoo on my foot :haha: and i just had gotten out of the shower, so i had not done my hair....do i look like a moron? seriously you can tell me its ok :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-18_11-47-21_896.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AC1987

Awww it looks great!! :) You're pretty too Hoping! :)


Soooo all night its felt like my stomach is bruised.. grrr... finishing up a scrapbook today so that'll keep me busy :)


----------



## hoping4girl

bahaha AC your funny!!! I just look crabby in that pic far from pretty thats for sure!! LOL sorry, I have never thought I am pretty at all, you know, all the GORGEOUS girls in high school never made friends with me, so yeah. not pretty, but thank you ;) and I was really excited to find a dress that didn't show too much cleavage!! stupid big boobs...

why bruised tummy? just stretching too much?


----------



## Mas1118

Looks great Hoping! I like it alot!


----------



## Angel baby

I love it!!! How did it go?!

I did my stupid taxes today, I tried not to be a smartass to the tax lady but it just slipped out with ease! Yes, I get a nice $169 refund back but they charged 275 to do them! Grrrrrrrr... Guess I should be thankful it's not the original 1500. Ugh!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah stupid taxes!! ours are getting done hopefully soon, we sent them into the tax man last week....:dohh:

and it went pretty goood I think...but then again, I think I'm pretty freakin awesome :haha: I decided I'm going to try my hardest to not go over everything in my head again, it was bad enough I told them I was pregnant so they were asking questions about that.... :dohh: but, I think it went ok. trying not to think about it...so now i'm destressing and trying to not ramble, but i'm rambling....aahh!!!


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, yea I think it was due to stretching I finally have a bump... its small but still there :p 

omg Angel i HATE taxes! :haha: well mostly cause I've had issues dealing with the cra(canadian tax people) 

I finished my scrapbook :happydance: finally feel like I've accomplished something. Also planted some flowers too, and catgrass for my cats. Tomorrow I will be planting mint. Ahhh can't wait til we have a house with property then I'll be in garden heaven :haha: funny how I hated gardening as a teen and now I love it.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!

Hoping, u look real Pretty in that dress, so glad interview went well!!

Angel, tax kinda sucks, except this year I got about 700 pounds back, coz I only worked for 2 months but the calculate the whole year, or something like that. It was fabulous!!

AC, having a garden is awesome, but hard. Ours is huge, the propetty is half an acre. I love gardening, but I'm not that good at it. I told DH that I seriously want to be a stay at home mom, and he said he seriously wants me to too! Yay!! Now he just needs to earn more money so I can ride horses and have babies and we're sorted!! :haha:

Mas, wow! Well done for bd'ing! I'm still sore and there is no way DH is getting any action!!! How many incisions do u have? I have 3! I'm still really bloated and quite swollen. I feel like my whole uterus is bruised, which it probably is. Doc said he had to manipulate it quite bit. Follow up appointment on Thursday, DH can't be there coz he's out of the country for work. I'm nervous coz I don't know what to expect. I've heard sometimes they want to do juicy or ivf after a lap, and I don't know if I'll want to or not or anything really. Sorry, I'm rambling.

Pretty chuffed, I typed this whole thing on my phone!!! Public holiday for us tomorrow, yay!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning!! 
Pony~sorry you are achy, that sucks. I hope it gets better soon so you can get back on the BDing horse!! 

AC~I got done bding w/ DH last night, crawled off and had some really bad stretching on the sides of my tummy....oh man!! I think that might be the last time I climb up there!! LOL

aaannnddd its NEW WASHING MACHINE DAY FOR ME!!! woohoo!!!! love me a new grown up toy!!


----------



## AC1987

At night my stretching is worse :( And now getting heartburn ouch! 

Gah! I need to vent about my younger sis. Ok so far through-out my pregnancy she hasn't had one NICE thing to say about it. 
First it was her telling me that since I didn't have a bump that I was starving my baby grrr.. and EVERY few days it was "Are you showing yet?" so now I FINALLY am showing which I am quite happy about. So I tell her this and she then says "Oh you're gonna be so saggy after you have your baby, so you better start exercising like the next day" umm... :wacko: in which I said Ouch don't be so mean. Then shes like "Oh right, you'll just end up being sickly thin as you always are" :nope: I don't think she gets that things like this HURTS! ugh!! 

But anyways vent over hope everyones having a good spring day :flower:


----------



## Mas1118

She's sounds jealous! Hate it when people are like that. Just ignore her AC - you are having a beautiful baby and pregnancy is beautiful too! 
Im still a bit sore and cramp. No bleeding though and I am really unsure of whether I O'd or not - my OPK are now just a faint line - when on Fiiday it was surprisingly dark but at cd 9? it just seems way to early for me. I think my body was buggered up from the surgery and I am going to O at like cd 17 or 18 like usual, I ran out of tests today though :( so I think we will just keep up the :sex: every other day for the next 2 weeks!

I hope you feel better soon Pony!!


----------



## hoping4girl

I agree with Mas AC, she sounds jealous of the fact that you are pregnant and skinny (which btw, I saw your bump yesterday you are so freakin cute!!) :D Just keep telling her what she is saying is mean, maybe someday she will get it!! 
oh and tums helps my heartburn! well..sometimes... ;)
Mas!! Have fun BDing!! hope you get an easter baby!! :D

OH.....no spring days here this week, it snowed!! like a lot! crappy, but thats what we get for moving to the mountains! supposed to be in the 60s this weekend tho, so yippee! and I ordered some plants off QVC yesterday...yep. I am a qvc junky...only when gardening or kitchen shows are on!! 

oh and if you want to see my March cupcakes, go here: https://acupcakeadventure.blogspot.com/
hope it works....anyway, April is gonna be a gender reveal cupcake!!!


----------



## AC1987

omg.... baileys in a cupcake would be heaven :haha: Been wanting baileys bad!! No I'm not an alchy but its so hard to resist things i know I can't have. Thank goodness I don't have any food allergies :haha: They look amazing!! 


Thanks Mas and Hoping for the nice comments :hugs: 

So more spring cleaning for me today! Gonna actually attempt to finish my crocheting, ironing, maybe making asparagus soup? Hmm.. lots to do! :D


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I just really want some rum....maybe I'll put some rum in my gender cupcakes!!! LOL I totally understand!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Ac- I agree with them, she does sound a bit jealous. Does she have any children? If she does just tell her if u have sags it will be worth it and act like u don't care! Lol!

Hoping- have u heard from them?

Mas- I hope u have a surprise bfp!

I haven't looked at the cupcakes yet but my goofy DH asked what kind of cake I want tomorrow and I said chocolate. I'm taking bets today weather he makes it or buys it or has me go get it. Lol! After my post I'm going to look up those cupcakes and tell him I want that tonight and see his response when he has to make them! Lol! I'll be a nice whopping 21 tomorrow and that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks angel, no she doesnt have kids and never wants them herself. I think she was just in a grumpy mood or just doesn't get how nasty things sound at times.. no idea!


I'm gonna need the recipe to those cupcakes Hoping, the link you posted on your blog didn't take me anywhere *sniff*


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok I fixed the link!!! I pasted something from here on there!! bahahaha!! that must mean I spend too much time here ;) but i fixed it!


----------



## plastikpony

Hello ladies!!!!

First off, AC, don't worry about her. There's this chick here that always says mean stuff like she doesn't realize it's nasty. I honestly think she just doesn't understand and has a lack of people skills!! 
Hoping, those cupcakes look amazing!!!! Yummy!! 
Mas, I'm SO impressed with your bd'ing powers!! I haven't been able to do it even once yet since the lap!

In other news, I had my follow up with my gynae today about the surgery. He took the stitches out (oweee!!!) and we chatted about the way forward. He showed me pictures of my uterus and ovaries which were really icky!! My ovaries were 90% covered with endo and I had some on my uterus too! He said that even though it was only stage 2, I would never have conceived like that. But he removed everything and said it all looks really good. He's put me on clomid for the next 3 months and says if nothing happens in 4 or 5 months we'll look at other options.

But I'm really hopeful now! It's like a clean slate. Since there I no way we could have conceived in the last 6 months I'm going to take this as cycle 1 of ttc! I've given up coffee, want to lose 5 kg but there is no way I'm giving up my wine!!!! :haha:

Sorry for the long MSG, I'm just excited and hopeful &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## hoping4girl

ah pony that is exciting!!! Goodie!!! I'm excited for what next month brings you...so hope you feel better next month to do it!! :D 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEL!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Thankyou, my DH got me some black diamond earings and braclet to match my ring and necklace he bought at Christmas. AF made sure to wish me happy birthday too! Lol!


----------



## AC1987

Happy birthday Angel!! :D awwww I think my dh may need lessons from yours in gift buying :haha: :haha: 

Plastik how exciting so theres really a chance now! :D


Blaahh I had such a rough night, well maybe it was due to pigging out at the Mongolian Grill... the food was amazing and buffet :haha: I have 3 plate fulls while my Dh only had one. However was up allllll night with heartburn and gas pains grrr!! 
Oh! April 2nd - 6th I'm gonna go with my DH on his business trip... I was mopey for the longest time cause he kept acting like he didn't want me there, but then I find out he thought I would be bored being out in the middle of nowhere, but I LOVE travelling so I'm pretty excited!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel, wonderful presents!!! That's awesome!! this year my DH thought he was slacking cuz he asked what I wanted and I told him I wanted him to do the laundry for me, and that's what he did! :D

AC~where do you get to go for the meeting?? I love going places with my hubby...its awesome! and mongolian grill is awesome, but the sodium will kill you, hence the heartburn!! altho, my mom always told me ifyou have heartburn baby will have lots of hair, and my boys both did. so goodie for babies with hair!! I'm getting the feeling you are having a boy, don't ask me why cuz I don't know!! LOL

I had weird dreams last night. Dreamed I got in a huge fight with my SIL and BIL, and before that....dreamed I had a baby girl!!! It was awesome!!! but then she turned into a muffing with cream cheese filling and I ate her!!! LOL I have NO idea what that means but its funny!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I wanted a clean house too but that didn't happen! Lol! 

I'm so excited to be going to a comedy club improv tonight! I've heard really good things about it so I'm looking forward to it! I need some laughter! So date night tonight!

Hoping- did u hear from the job?


----------



## hoping4girl

nope. not yet. have fun laughing!!!


----------



## AC1987

omg Hoping.. your dream cracked me up :haha: :haha: I've been having CRAZY dreams... one I dreamt I gave birth to a 10 month old boy... then I was supposed to feed him but had to use the washroom first so I told my dh to watch him before he had to leave for work, then I come out and both are gone and I'm looking EVERYWHERE for this baby. My dh said I woke up saying "Wheres the baby?" :haha:
Oh! And going to Kansas... some city in the middle of nowhere. But ahhh I'm crossing my fingers there will be a swimming pool at the hotel, but I bet its gonna be a cheap one since the company is paying :p 

Sooooo I'm gonna make an orange bundt cake tonight and top it with chocolate sauce that hardens, cause we're having company tomorrow :happydance:
One week til my ultrasound :D


----------



## hoping4girl

ah 5 more sleeps till mine!! and I got a call today from the lactation consultant I have an appointment for that on Tuesday. AND, I want you ladies to go to www.childbirthgraphics.com and check out the crazy things people use for childbirth education!!! I laughed for an entire day!! my fav is smokey susan smokes for two...she is in the section about hazards or something like that, go check it out!!! and the labor and delivery section has a lot of funny stuff I think my husband needs to see, after you get past the brochures. omg i died laughing!! and the breastfeeding puppet killed me!!!


----------



## Sandy1222

hoping4girl said:


> ah 5 more sleeps till mine!! and I got a call today from the lactation consultant I have an appointment for that on Tuesday. AND, I want you ladies to go to www.childbirthgraphics.com and check out the crazy things people use for childbirth education!!! I laughed for an entire day!! my fav is smokey susan smokes for two...she is in the section about hazards or something like that, go check it out!!! and the labor and delivery section has a lot of funny stuff I think my husband needs to see, after you get past the brochures. omg i died laughing!! and the breastfeeding puppet killed me!!!


:haha::haha: that all sounds very troubling. not sure i even want to know LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

oh you do sandy...its HIGHlarious!!! and congrats on being a lemon!!! :D


----------



## Mas1118

Your dream is sooo funny Hoping!! LOL LOL LOL!! 
Happy Brithday Angel!! Sounds like wonderful gifts!!
Hi Sandy!!!
Plastik - I am soooo glad and excited for you - I have heard so many good things about BFP after Laps and I am positive that you and I are gonna be part of that!!
AC - have fun on your trip!
I am temping this month and I think it shows that I did O within the last few days.
We are dtd every other day just to be sure we get that eggy if there is one to get - hopefully my lining builds up quick after the D and C though. Wish me luck!!


----------



## AC1987

Happy 21 weeks Hoping!! And 19 weeks for me! :happydance: Still can't wrap my head around the fact that I'm about halfway through pregnancy... CRAZY!! :wacko: Have yet to buy a thing... hopefully we will be moving in a few months. :)


Mas all the best! Hopefully you'll get it!! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

Happy Mango Day AC! I haven't bought anything either, but we are going to Salt Lake next weekend to buy lots of stuff!! After we find out what baby is! :D so excited!!


----------



## plastikpony

Good morning ladies!!

How was everyone's weekends? We went away to a game lodge and spa, relaxed, ate food, got a massage and awesome pedicure! Was just awesome!! I'm not so sore anymore, just sensitive. The two lower incisions have these really sensitive lumps under them, but I'm guessing that's just scar tissue forming. My belly button looks much better, most of the bruising has turned this baby-poo yellow color, so it's on it's on it's way out!!

We even managed to DTD on Saturday! I was actually scared of what it would feel like, but it was all good!! Relief!! Just a little sensitive. I took my temp this morning and it's high enough that I think I O'ed already. A good thing, even if it means no chance for me this month. It should be interesting to see what the clomid does for me, since I'm already ovulating naturally and regularly all on my own! Hopefully it just gives me that boost to get a nice :bfp:!!!

Hoping and AC, I can't believe how far along you ladies are! Feels like just yesterday you got this nice double lines!!

Mas, I'm so excited for us both!! I just know its going to happen soon for us! Who knows, maybe it's already happened for you!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Glad to hear you had an exciting relaxful weekend!! We always need one of those....and maybe you Just spiked yesterday so I'm gonna pretend you are preggers till you prove me wrong :haha:
We went to the zoo :bunny: this weekend in SLC on Saturday, and yesterday started painting the room we use for the office, which is going to get the guest bed in it too so I can put the baby stuff we buy this weekend in the baby room!! yippee!! :happydance: :crib: Today, finish painting and do laundry, I have an appointment with the lactation consultant tomorrow and scan on Wednesday!!! :happydance: ah! I'm excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Plastik that sounds amazing... the massage and such I mean :haha:


Hoping, awesome looks like things are coming along for you! :)

Gah yesterday kinda sucked for me, spent like 5 hours at two different malls looking for maternity clothes, as I can't seem to do up ANY of my fat jeans and all my tshirts are riding up :( and I couldn't find a THING! there was an expensive maternity store but I'm not paying $100 for a pair of jeans :haha: And my DH says I can't buy anything online so grrrrr I dunno what I'm gonna do. 
Also feeling SO cooped up in our apt... I wish I could start buying baby things :( and I was hoping I would get to go up to Canada to see my family before the baby comes, but my DH says if we're going it'll hafta be the last week of May cause of the holiday there and then he doesn't hafta take that many days off. Only I'll be like at week 27 or 28 then so I dunno if that'll be too late to be travelling or not.. :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

I think you will be fine to travel AC, just talk to the doc they will probably have you take aspirin but you can still go :)


----------



## Mas1118

Sounds like everyone is doing good. AC just buy yoga pants and yoga capri's, they are comfy and grow with you. I love my yoga pants!

I am still not sure where I am- maybe I didn't O this month and maybe I won't at all. The only thing I feel is my left ovary area is sore to touch - started last Thursday and is just staying like that - not any worse or better and I am so uncomfortably bloated and gassy. That's it. I may be about 9dpo if my opk was right or I'm didn't O.


----------



## AC1987

Hoping I will be awaiting an update on how the scan went! :) 


omg I've been suffering from horrible heartburn, almost puked last night, had to sit up for a few hours. ouch!
Now I feel like a zombie, I do believe my body is preparing me for motherhood! :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh heartburn sucks AC!! 
And I will be crossing my fingers for you Mas!! I will also pretend you are pregnant till you prove me otherwise ;) 

My scan is in 3 1/2 hours!!! 10:50 here time, its 713 right now. AAAHHHH!!! I just want to run there now and get it done!!! well....maybe after a shower.....i'm smelly....


----------



## AC1987

Hmm by now you should have had your scan :) how did it go??


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm soooooo very excited to tell you!!!! It's a girl!!!! I'm still in shock and disbelief, but I didn't see a penis anywhere and I loved it!! I didn't get pics, but I got a dvd, so I'm working on getting a nice picture up when I figure out how to work the damn thing.... :haha:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
so....pink duckie is my picture for now!!!


----------



## AC1987

awwww yaaayyy congrats!!! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Yay!


----------



## Mas1118

YAY!!!! So excited for you!!!


I finally got a positive OPK tonight!!!!! Yesterday I tested and nothing! Not even a second line at all and then at 4pm I tested and had a fairly dark line and I was like "ok maybe I will get a positive tomorrow" (we before I even saw the line) I tested again at 7pm and "POSITIVE" (too bad it wasn't an hpt, but hopefully that will come). I will try to post a pic!


----------



## Mas1118

:happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

that's awesome Mas!!

and thanks everyone I'm super excited!!!!! crying every time I look at something pink cuz I can buy it now!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: 20 hours til my scan I'm soooo impatient! Even though I'm not finding out the sex I still can't wait to see my baby again. Sometimes it feels so fake :( 
And 4 days til we leave for Kansas :D Im only nervous about going through security, just cause I wanna avoid the naked machines. LOL!!


How is everyone else doing? 

Mas thats great you oved!! Think you caught the egg this cycle? :)


----------



## Angel baby

Yay for PINK!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!

Mas- goodluck! Hope u catch it!!!

AC- put medal tassels on your boobs and give them a run for their money! Lol!!! Have fun on your trip!

I have anniversary dinner tomorrow in the big tall Dallas spinning ball! I can't wait!


----------



## Mas1118

I did another test last night and it was even darker, so I should o sometime today I would think. I have had some O pain on both sides?


----------



## AC1987

So I went for my ultrasound this morning.... still team yellow.. I didn't see a penis however my dh is REALLY happy so I think he saw something :haha: 
But anyways, apparently the membranes arent connected and they should be chronium and animo something or rather, by week 14-15 they're supposed to fuse together and they haven't, the doc told me not to worry but wanted me to come back for another ultrasound in 3 weeks. so HOPING it fuses by then.. apparently my case is rare too.


----------



## AC1987

I honestly cannot keep off google! :( I keep scaring myself... I know theres like nothing I can do. But gaaahh!! Makes me wanna pull my hair out.


----------



## Mas1118

AC - Try not too worry too much, I know it is hard, I would worry too but you are going back in 3 weeks and hopefully everything is fused by then - being stressed will just make it seem longer and can take a huge toll on you. :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah ladies!!! i went shopping and it was amazing!! well...kinda....i had my crabby cheap husband to deal with and shoot all my ideas down and my cranky boys who had no fun cuz they didn't get to buy themselves anything. :growlmad: But, I still managed to get a play yard, stroller, and crib mattress...and a pillow fo rme to sleep with...and I registered at Target! :happydance: since my sister and mom are planning a baby shower!! I didn't expect one, since its my third and no one lives here..I do have to drive back home on that lovely 10 hour trip to go...but oh well I don't care :thumbup: I'm excited!! :cloud9: 
I'm still scared that the doc might be wrong...but I have to learn to trust that the doc knows what he is doing and wouldn't have told me if he wasn't sure right??
i hope you had fun at your dinner Angel!! 
and catch your egg mas!!!
AC~i know its hard...but stay away from google!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh! here is my video....check it out! let me know if you think its not a girl ;)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd6lbCroKac&feature=share


----------



## Mas1118

OMG that is amazing!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Awww that video is amazing!!! and dont ask me if its a boy or girl since i dont wanna know the sex of my baby I havent been really looking closely at ultrasound pics and vids :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

AC- relax and STOP googling! It makes it worse and hopefull in 3weeks your scan will be fine. I know it's hard but try and not worry. Hugs to u!

Hoping- I loved the video and I Teared up when I heard the heart beat! I didn't see a pecker either so pink it is!! So excited for u!

I'm on CD 12 and I had to look so that tells u how much I'm paying attention! Lol! My dinner plans got canceled at last minute Saturday and today's my anniversary and I did paper work and that's about it! Oh- I started drinking at 5pm to loosen up and relax. I'm on vacation the rest of the week and so is DH and don't have any plans. I'm not thrilled about that cause so far the weekend has sucked. My mom comes in this Friday and she got me and my daughter tickets for the opening Ranger game so I'm looking forward to that! I could be on a cruise right now so I think I'll go have another drink


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and I found out my delinquent son who will be 16 in June is moving back in with me this June. Apparently my ex husband couldn't handle him. He only had him for year and half! I've raised him until then. Hopefully I can re-train him again. Teenagers- gotta love them.


----------



## Angel baby

Anyone play scramble with friends? I've gotten addicted to it and need some more friends to play it with. My user name is angelathebomb.com


----------



## hoping4girl

i used to play words with friends, but not so much anymore....
Have fun with your son :D 

and you know what?? I don't get to hear the heartbeat on my computer!!! wth?? i didn't know it was on there!!! stupidcomputer.... and I sure hope you are right Angel...now that we bought everything pink I'm stressing out about it!!! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

hoping4girl said:


> i used to play words with friends, but not so much anymore....
> Have fun with your son :D
> 
> and you know what?? I don't get to hear the heartbeat on my computer!!! wth?? i didn't know it was on there!!! stupidcomputer.... and I sure hope you are right Angel...now that we bought everything pink I'm stressing out about it!!! LOL

I saw the beat and put the phone to my ear and it's there! Turn the volume up!


----------



## hoping4girl

I did, I finally heard it, barely but yes its there! :D


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I just started getting hooked to words on facebook. I'm terrible at it though! 


So today leaving for Kansas! :happydance: our flight is in the evening. So will finish packing once my DH wakes up. I'm so excited! Love vacations!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh have fun AC!!!


----------



## AC1987

Oh I plan on it! I somehow managed to blow out our shopping budget for the whole month just this past weekend... didn't even buy that much just 2 dresses and a pair of jeans, I still need more tshirts :wacko: 
Haven't even BEGUN to buy baby stuff... hopefully soon.


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I bought a bunch of shirts yesterday and some shorts today before they are all out of stock at old navy....things go fast there!!


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh! Ok flying in a plane with no ac sucks! hot and stuffy... nasty! :baby: But made it to Kansas. Now just having a lazy day while my dh is off at his job site. :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## hoping4girl

ah I'm ok today :) I forgot to say happy cantaloupe AC!!!


----------



## plastikpony

I GOT MY PERIOD!!!! Oh happy day!! First time in 6 months that I didn't sit on the loo crying, I actually did a little dance! CD 1 of the first month that I know for sure that I actually have a chance! I am SO SO happy right now. I get to start my clomid soon, DH and I have been BRILLIANT about taking all our vitamins. We're taking this stuff the Gynae prescibed call Staminogro (we call it spermigro, coz its supposed to help his little swimmerss), I have us both taking Omega 3, biotin c (but that's just for hair, skin and nails), a daily vitamin supplement and iron. I also take folic acid and ectorin. And SOON I get to add clomid to the mix! I think I'm going to stop drinking caffine and really limit my alcohol intake to give things a boost this month. EEEEK!!!!

Oh, and I bought opk's this month!! Only 5 though, they are expensive! I also got a new bbt therm but I'm nervous coz apparently clomid can play havoc with your temps. Plus hubby hasn't gone to collect it for me yet!! Grr!! AND pre-seed! Lots of it! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!

Stunning video Hoping, I cried! AC, happy holiday!! I'm sure you're going to have a great time!


----------



## hoping4girl

congrats pony!!!!! that's awesome!!!!! :D:D:D


----------



## AC1987

Awww thats great Plastik!! :D 

haha actually this holiday is kinda boring, rainy and cold these past few days. However last night we went to a bbq place and ordered WAY too much food :haha: deep fried pickles mmmmmm


----------



## Angel baby

I love fried pickles!! Hope this is it!!


----------



## AC1987

Is it bedtime yet?.... After a rough night then waking up at 4am to take a flight... but its good to be home!

Happy Easter everyone :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Now its bedtime AC!!! :) Glad you made it home safely! :thumbup:

Happy Easter everyone!!! :bunny:


----------



## AC1987

Hoping! You're good at baking right? Any idea how to make Mille feuille/neapolean/ vanilla slice? hahaha I last had it when I was 8 in England and of all things to crave!!! :dohh:


----------



## hoping4girl

um....no :) I don't even know what that is!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Love the name hoping! 

I been busy bee this week! We went to the zoo and Dallas tower 18 stories high and ate in the spinning ball that overlooks Dallas! My family threw me a birthday party Friday night and Texas ranger game yesterday! Now Easter dinner with family tonight! Tomorrow I go back to work and I am so dreading it!


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel glad you had a great week and weekend!!! 

and thank you, I love the name too :)


----------



## Angel baby

I been somewhat breaking, however I screwed up this month with my break of ntnp. So now I'm confused because I haven't been temping or keeping up with myself until last monday when I was CD13. I found digital OPK's and thought I wouldn't waste them and pee on them! You are suppose to do the digital ones in the morning but I did it twice a day anyways. lol! So monday morning (CD13) it was negative, Tuesday morning (CD14) it was negative. Wednesday morning (CD15) It was positive and negative that afternoon. So I read up on the digi opk stuff again and apparantly it has a memory in it that finds it highest surge or something like that and it won't be positive again unles it is higher from the last reading. So anyways, I thought this was strange because I never ovulate before CD17 ever! Anyways, I decided to check my cervix and it was still low and it's really hard to tell if its open with all the damage my kids did to it. So I BD. I took it again Thursday and friday twice a day cause I was skeptical of it.... and it was negative but I did notice friday my cervix was high and not much CM. Well, I went all weekend not BDing because we were so busy this weekend. Well we did sunday night but friday and saturday was a no go! So, naturally my OCD kicked in this afternoon and I thought about how I hadn't pee'd since this moring so I took the digi OPK to ease my mind cause my cervix is still kinda high and.... IT WAS FREAKING POSITIVE AGAIN! LOL! WTH??! Anyways, I'm just so freaking confused! In the past I always ovulate on CD 16 and 17... So.... I guess I'll just wait it out! Maybe BD again....


----------



## Angel baby

The whole baby is the size of a banana is cracking me up! Really??? They couldn't come up with a better fruit then a skinny curvy banana?? LOL!


----------



## hoping4girl

maybe you were gearing up to O then didn't, now you are actually Oing....or you O'd and implanted and its a + prego test ;) OK, probably not that last one, but still :D I'm waiting with you!!!! 
the banana is funny huh? I'm a papaya....woohoo....i don't like papayas! 
oh and the funniest feeling ever: pooping while someone is kicking your insides....I don't remember that with my boys!!!


----------



## Angel baby

LOL! Now the pooping is funny!!! Have you heard anything about your job interview?


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah I got a letter they didn't hire me. *******s!! its ok tho, I'm really excited to spend time at home with my baby girl!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Well it worked out for the best then for you to stay home! Tell them you weren't going to take it anyways! LOL!


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah no crap, I'll throw a brick thru their window or something....and LOOK!! I got censored!! LOL I didn't know you couldn't say the "b" word that rhymes with mastards on here ;) ps...I know mastards isn't a word ;)


----------



## jeoestreich

Well, I am checking in. 

I have no idea what is going on with my body. I have awful full blown cramps with just spotting for the last six days. 

Work is stressing me out big time. How do you deal with a boss that micromanages and not shoot her?


----------



## Angel baby

Bring her a cupcake filled with laxatives or candy! Lol!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Have u been to the FS yet?


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! :)

Angel, opks confuse me... I've never used them myself so can't really say anything about them. But good luck :)

Hoping, I dislike bananas and papayas :haha: however pineapple and melons are amazing right now! Also I find it a bit awkward doing #2 then getting the sensation that theres someone with me :haha: 


Today I need to do a major cleaning... SO much laundry to do among other things!


----------



## hoping4girl

yes J!! have you been to the FS?? inquiring minds need to know this stuff ;) and I vote you punch her in the throat. :)

I have to go yell at the bank today, looking forward to that...and I have to catch up on some laundry as well...


----------



## jeoestreich

I have yet to go to the FS. Ugh...I have been procrasting. But I am still spotting for day seven now and have major cramps. Totally lame.


----------



## hoping4girl

do you usually spot before your period?


----------



## jeoestreich

Nope, I normally do not spot at all. It is really crazy and weird. Plus I am all bloated right now. Boo! I feel like my pants are way to small. 

On a lighter note...I started my chest plate a few weeks ago. It is not finished yet. I have about another hour left and then I can start on the rest of the components.

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa144/jeoestreich/tattoo.jpg


----------



## hoping4girl

hmm, that is weird....well, if it makes you feel better I spotted for a week before my bfp.... ;) here's to hoping!!

Nice pic :) I just told my husband that he wasn't allowed to get another tat till I could, he laughed and said it took me 7 years to get my second :) I told him I already know what I'm getting so it will be sooner than that :) I do love yours tho!!! I just don't think I would be brave enough to get one on my chest :)


----------



## AC1987

ouch! tattoos scare me :haha: I'm a wuss when it comes to pain :D


So heres my 21 week bump. 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-04-11001016.jpg

I feel like I just exploded outta no where :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Love the tatt!! Ouchy!

AC- you look so cute!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah you are super cute AC :) I was excited mine grew from last week!! 
Oh and I got some shorts in the mail yesterday....and its gonna be rainy and cold and snowy for the next 5 days...isn't that how it goes?? LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

ANGEL!! How is the cycle going today??


----------



## Angel baby

Well I got another positive digi opk on Tuesday. So I'm pretty sure I ovulated one of those days. It's negative now. So I'm 2dpo now. I guess!? Lol! Positives on CD15, CD20, CD21


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies!
I got a positive after my surgery and then i got positives 2 weeks later - my real positives were the 2nd ones. I am due for AF now but it hasn't started yet and I have had all BFN's:( but lots of symptoms - the biggest one being my giant boobs they are veiny and shiny and really sore too. I am also so bloated it hurts. and no pre AF poohs yet.


----------



## Mas1118

I mean opks btw - with my positives. I think my body geared up to O and then it fizzled out and did it 2 wks later instead - it was weird.


----------



## Angel baby

Hope your hpts turn bfp! Sounds promising! How many dpo are you? That happen with my opks this months too


----------



## italianqtpie

I have NOT abandoned you ladies! FINALS are next week. I can't even tell you how bad the 1st quarter of this year was for us, (can you tell i'm a corporate girl, talking in quarters??)....i will be back (have class all weekend) ASAP!! Love yousss!


----------



## bruno2012

hi girlies! hope you all dont mind me butting in! but you all seem very chatty and i think i'd feel comfortable + welcome here :)
little bit of back ground information... the last time i fell pregnant, i had loads of negative urine tests until i was 3 month pregnant!!! didnt go for a blood test i just waited it out. (agonising!!) now, my AF has always been very evil to me, very heavy and very crampy, im normally due on around the 22nd of every month - now last month, AF never really came properly.. NO CRAMPS!! and just a light pink watery blood when i wiped after being for a wee wee! this only last 2 and a half days and was on and off, i even kept running to the bathroom to see if she was coming, but nope!! now, i took a HPT then, it said negative, then did another one now 3 weeks later, last night and this morning. both negative. i have
- veiny boobs! (ew)
- bloating
- slight bump
- hard tummy! (my boyfriend and best friend confirmed this so its not just me)
- heartburn (which ive never had before)
- i did have a runny nose BUT didnt have flu!!
- and i now think i have a slight aversion to food as yesterday i only had 2 ham sandwhiches and for dinner i was supposed to have two pork sandwhiches but only managed half of one and gave the rest to my boyfriend. (he ate it up quickly)
- and my boyfriend has complained of mood swings.. these are NOT pms symptoms as my that should of been and gone now and im not due on yet, 

anyone shed some light? sorry for the essay and i appreciate any replies i recieve! lots of baby dust to you all x


----------



## hoping4girl

Mas~I'm excited!! :happydance: I hope it turns into BFP's for you!!!!! woohoo!!

Bree! I have missed you so much!!! Lots of luck on the Finals! 

Bruno~Welcome! :hi: Everything sounds good there, I guess you will just have to wait it out for a while if your hpt's don't come up positive....that's weird. I say if AF doesn't come in a week go to the clinic and take a blood test to make sure :flower:


----------



## bruno2012

hoping4girl said:


> Mas~I'm excited!! :happydance: I hope it turns into BFP's for you!!!!! woohoo!!
> 
> Bree! I have missed you so much!!! Lots of luck on the Finals!
> 
> Bruno~Welcome! :hi: Everything sounds good there, I guess you will just have to wait it out for a while if your hpt's don't come up positive....that's weird. I say if AF doesn't come in a week go to the clinic and take a blood test to make sure :flower:


hello darling! i see your expecting, congratulations! how far gone? my period is due in 2 week, so if it doesnt show, im going straight to the doctors, just annoying how my pregnancys wont show up on a wee test until i hit the second trimester! couldnt be more annoying :( keep getting pains down my left side too, it was 3 week yesterday since my last AF should've shown her painful evil face and pains, but nope! nothinggggggggg :happydance: xxx


----------



## AC1987

welcome bruno, wow that sucks that hpts don't work for you, guess you could wait 2-3 weeks then get your blood checked :) 


AFM... I just made a TON of chocolate chip cookies!! :winkwink:


----------



## bruno2012

AC1987 said:


> welcome bruno, wow that sucks that hpts don't work for you, guess you could wait 2-3 weeks then get your blood checked :)
> 
> 
> AFM... I just made a TON of chocolate chip cookies!! :winkwink:

I know!! I would be one of that small percentage wouldn't I , bloody typical! But nevermind, 2 weeks until I go to the doctors and I'm not out until AF arrives. Have a strong feeling she's not coming this month though, had so many dreams about being pregnant! Even my hubby has!xxx


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- who are you again? Bahahaha! I almost emailed youlast night to see how you were! Goodluck with your finals, you still ttc?

Bruno- welcome and that sucks with the negative test. I'm always to impatient and I would go for beta at the docs office! Your symptoms sound promising!

AC- ship me some cookies!


----------



## Mas1118

No AF yet!! Lots of tummy pains on my right side though. Boobs still big and veiny. I am going to test in the morning.


----------



## bruno2012

Angel baby said:


> Bree- who are you again? Bahahaha! I almost emailed youlast night to see how you were! Goodluck with your finals, you still ttc?
> 
> Bruno- welcome and that sucks with the negative test. I'm always to impatient and I would go for beta at the docs office! Your symptoms sound promising!
> 
> AC- ship me some cookies!

Tell me about it :( it's terrible, I eat the smallest ham sandwhich and my stomach balloons!! I'm going in 2 weeks time just would like some company from You girls until then x


----------



## hoping4girl

Mas1118 said:


> No AF yet!! Lots of tummy pains on my right side though. Boobs still big and veiny. I am going to test in the morning.

MAS!!!! have you tested yet??? I'm waiting here!! impatiently btw :winkwink:


OK.....I am wondering....does anyone else want to poke their SIL's eyeballs out and shove them up her whiny drama queen oh poor pitiful me ass?? Or is that just me? She is starting to be someone I can't freaking stand!! I sure hope its just my hormones, cuz I do like her usually....I'm just tired of the oh I feel like crap every day and everyone is out to get me and they talk behind my back and I'm full of anxiety but don't want to do anything to make it feel better so I can still get the attention from people BULLCRAP!! Why can't people get attention from being happy and not being miserable and whiny?? I mean...I get that its her first pregnancy and she is sick...but why doesnt she not get that half of her sickness is caused by her anxiety and IBS?? The rest of us do!!! :dohh: And I hate that I obsess over it...I'm trying so hard...stupid hormones....Ok, maybe my vent will help me to forget about her stupid butt for the rest of the day... :winkwink:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm out, :witch: flew in just now. I'm ok, going to focus on the next cycle as this is the 1st cycle after my surgery so I think we have a good chance. I am going to try one or two more cycles using supplements (a huge list of them btw) then look at more drug cycles - I have a prescription for clomid and hmg shots and my RE thinks IVF may be a good bet for us. But I don't want to go that route yet. So much for a 2012 baby :( Here goes a try for a New Years Baby!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Mas, I'm sorry :( but when you think about it, a new years baby would be freakin awesome!!!


----------



## AC1987

Aww that sucks about your sil hoping! Some people just like to whine and get attention like that.. :wacko: I find my patience is really low with people like that too :haha:


Mas aww I'm sorry AF came.. but yea prehaps this next cycle might be the one :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah! AC! you get to be a papaya with me!! :D


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Bree- who are you again? Bahahaha! I almost emailed youlast night to see how you were! Goodluck with your finals, you still ttc?
> 
> Bruno- welcome and that sucks with the negative test. I'm always to impatient and I would go for beta at the docs office! Your symptoms sound promising!
> 
> AC- ship me some cookies!

We had put it on hold since like December. Unless I change my mind (LOL) we may wait until August and focus on getting healthy with all these supplements and get me through another tough semester at school (summer courses) taking some tough ones. Not sure, I knew when we do try again we will be 100% on board and ready to talk to a doctor if it doesn't work in 2 months or so. Not much more time, but we only want one child so I pray that's in His plan! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- vent away! Tell SIL to kiss it! LOL!

Mas- I'm sorry AF made an appearance! Maybe you will be ready this cycle after the surgery!

Bree- I understand. I hope it works for you and getting school out of the way! Lots of luck! Maybe a accident will fall in there.

AFM- we went house hunting yesterday and I found a house that I REALLY WANT! So TTC might have to be put on hold for us. Not that we will prevent but more of if it happens it happens approach. My son is moving back with us in June. So we really need to focus on this house and start going through things and getting rid of them and working on down payment money! I'm stressed thinking about it now! lol! I am 5dpo now since those positive OPK I got 2 days in a row. Too much going on at one time and my mind is 50 million directions! LOL!


----------



## italianqtpie

Angel baby said:


> Too much going on at one time and my mind is 50 million directions! LOL!

That's EXACTLY how i feel right now. no matter when we start, i'm NOT leaving you girls! :hugs:

*Mas, *my sweetie...hang tough! This is your month. I'm so glad they got your endo! did you have any symptoms? It scares me to wonder if i have stuff going on, too...cause I didn't think you had ANY reason to think something was going "on". My one girlfriend had MAJOR major pains and knew she they were going to find endo...I wish I could just stop time!

*Hopin'-* I don't have a SIL, so i'll poke yours eyes out for ya:kiss:


----------



## italianqtpie

Oh, and FYI:

After all the shit that happened in Jan/Feb...i got Latisse and Botox. My lips and lashes are lush ;)


----------



## AC1987

Hoping I think your fruit ticker stopped updating.. haha shouldn't it be a pumpkin now or something? 


angel, I too am house hunting the preapproval came through from our in laws, it expires in 3 months so we gotta get cracking down on looking for one :)

Bree good luck whenever you start ttc again :) :flower:


AFM... I think I may have FINALLY recovered from Saturday night, I agreed to go out with my dh to his friends party if we would be home by 11pm at the latest, he was all like sure sure... however he avoided my hints for us to go home for TWO hours so it wasn't til after midnight when we finally got outta there. And then of course Sunday I wasn't feeling all too great and hes all like "you know you should take better care of yourself" omg I wanted to slap him! :dohh:


----------



## hoping4girl

AC~I guess it stops moving for a couple weeks at a time, I think its cuz they ran out of room for fruits on there :haha: So it will be a shocker when I go to eggplant!! bahaha!! And good luck house hunting!! I love looking at houses...we might be doing it soon again if the ghosts that are in our house don't start leaving my boys alone!!! Last night one was really messing w/ our oldest, he ended up sleeping upstairs in the guest room. Poor kid was super freaked out. I'm going to yell at the ghosts today....That'll show em right?? :haha:

Bree~thanks!! yesterday I was fine with her, but who knows what today will bring!! She is still a big fat whiner....I just want to slap her and say you know what?? There are millions of women out there that would love to be as sick as you expecting a baby, so enjoy the fact that you can get prego in a month you (insert not so nice words here)!!!! And you don't need botox and lush lashes...altho, the lashes thing I understand, my boys have the most beautiful eye lashes ever! And DH complains cuz his hit his sunglasses...I wanna smack him...:dohh:

Lizzie is bopping around in my belly so much...its really funny she has her feet in my cervix during the day, and at night she turns depending on which way I'm laying....she likes her head up :flower: She's funny already!!


----------



## dreamofabump

hey girls, i was wondering if i could join you girls seem really down to earth and keep each other goin :hugs: you ive been trying to concieve for 3 years now and im on the third month of clomid and finding it really hard to stay posiitive atm :cry: im not sure if ive ovulated or not. the last two cycles it was day 18 but i think i got a positive on cd 13 this cycle iv try ed to upload pic but i cant seem to do it it says file size to big even thou its from my phone. and i have no opt's left to test now :shrug:
im sorry bout the rant but i feel better getting it off my chest x


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Dreamofabump!!

I'm sorry you've been struggling, it really is no fun!! :hugs: Have you been to a fertility specialist? Is that why you're on clomid?

My DH and I have only been trying for about 7 months, but I had a Laparoscopy and they found endometriosis on my ovaries that was preventing the eggy getting to where it could be fertilised. Doc removed the endo and now I'm on clomid too. First round this cycle and I'm on CD 13, so you and I are only a day apart! I have no idea when to expect ov, its always on cd 13 but I know that clomid can mess things around. I'm using opk's for the first time and haven't had a positive one yet, although I'm starting to get some EWCM.

If all goes to plan I'll be testing on May 4th (if I can hold out that long!), so maybe we can be cycle buddies?

Hoping, I totally get you with the eyelashes!! My brother had the most GORGEOUS lashes, I hate him sometimes! I love that Lizzie already has a personality and she's still in your belly!! CUTE!!

AC and Bree, house hunting is SO much fun, but I found it to be emotionally draining too. Try to keep perspective and remember that things happen for a reason. Very much of excitement for you both!!

And Bree, after the nonsense you had to go through earlier this year, you totally deserve a spoil!! Good on you!!


----------



## hoping4girl

welcome Dream!! :hi: Sorry you have had such a rough time, Stick with us here we will make it better :thumbup: We've all been there!!!! and don't worry about running out of opk's, just keep BDing every day you will get there. Or you can get some online, I don't know if that's where you get them or not but they are way cheaper than the store!! :hugs:

Pony~It's been a while!! And I think May 4th is the best day to test as well, its my son's 7th birthday!!! It's good luck :winkwink: I'm super crossing my body parts for you this month!!! :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabump

thanks girls for making me feel welcome :blush:
plastikpony: thats good that the doc managed to get rid of that for you. yeah im testing the 2nd of may so we can be cycle bubbies :thumbup: how u feeling i find the first two weeks i get really bad hot flushes and realli bad headaches but hopefully it be worth it in the end. yeah ive seen a gyno and the put me on 4 months worth of clomid. the first cycle i had scans and they were happy because i ovulated and i hadnt for months before hand due to my PCOS which i found out i had in november. but if i dont get my :bfp: this month ive only got one month left :cry: i dont know what the next step will be. 

hope we all get our :bfp: very soon 
xxxx


----------



## dreamofabump

hoping4girl: thanks i feel better already  i will be ordering some more next week but by then it will be to late to use them :-( but at least il be ready for next month. i followed the board from page one up to when you found out you was pregnant... it put a smile on my face xx


----------



## jeoestreich

So far, the spotting has stopped as of today. (I think, the day is still young). LOL But I still feel off. I am all bloated, constantly hungry, my boobs feel heavier so I have no clue what is going on. I tested two weeks ago and it was a negative. I am thinking of testing again here shortly. And if the spotting does not stop by Friday, I am going to the doctor about it. Friday it will be two and half weeks of spotting and it is fustrating.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh test right now J!!! I wanna know!!!! :D :D:D oh please oh please oh please!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

dreamofabump said:


> hoping4girl: thanks i feel better already  i will be ordering some more next week but by then it will be to late to use them :-( but at least il be ready for next month. i followed the board from page one up to when you found out you was pregnant... it put a smile on my face xx

LOL I'm glad you can follow my rantings and craziness!!! :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Bree- Angilina Jolee lips?! I bet it's pretty and lashes too! Post a pic!

Hoping- I have ghost radar on my phone for you! Hahaha! I was watching paranormal stuff tonight!

Dream- welcome! It can be so frustrating but vent away and get it out! Clomid didn't bother me the first cycle but my hot flashes got worse each cycle I was on it. By the 3rd cycle I became a little hormonal than usual. I've spent the past 2 cycles recovering from a nice hormonal imbalance. The things we put ourselves through ttc! Hopefully you will or already ovulated and leaves you with a blazing bfp surprise! Cheer up, we are here for you!

Jeo- I'm with hoping! Test!! Then check your cervical position and bake hoping some cookies afterwards! Bahahahahshaha!!!!!!

I have been having some serious AF cramps. Haven't started yet and if my last opk were true I should be 7 or 8 dpo.


----------



## dreamofabump

thanks guys its my birthday today and the last to months ive ovulated on cd 18 which is today :dance: so hopefully at the end of the month i get the best prezzie ever  how are you all doin today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AC1987

Happy birthday dreamofabump! :)


Jeo... aww that COULD be a sign :) I think you should test :thumbup:

Hopefully some more of you ladies get your bfps!


So lately I started drinking breakfast carnation drinks on top of my meals and snacking, really trying to put on some more weight! I have a feeling my midwife might lecture me on not gaining enough, I see her this coming friday, also friday is my other ultrasound.. hoping things work out for the best and whatever the membrane seperation was has fused :)


----------



## Angel baby

Happy Birthday!!!!!

AC- come ride with me at work and I'll fatten you up! Lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Happy birthday dreaming!!! :cake: 

AC~I have only gained a pound in the past three weeks...I hope I don't get lectured either!! Altho, I started out right on the high edge of a healthy weight, so I might be ok :winkwink: 

Angel~I could use a ghost hunter...stupid ghosts....

afm....well...today sucks. I just put my 10 year old on a bus to go on a science trip till friday afternoon....with out me.....and I was good and didn't cry!! And I asked my 6 (almost 7!!) year old if he would stay home with me and keep me company, and he said...well mom, you always have the dogs to keep you company! GRR!! silly child....I guess Lizzie and I will hang out alone again today...cuz the dogs could care less about me as long as they have water and food!! dumb dogs....:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

I'm really down today because I took another test which I know I shouldn't have but I wanted a afternoon cocktail. This next cycle is my 1 year anniversary of the tubal reversal and it was negative. I really think I'm 9dpo too. I am to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've already done fertility treatments, hsg etc... There has to be a point where you just have to accept it ain't going to happen and I wasted a boat load of money! Grrrrrrr.... That probably pisses me off more than anything. I should have tried ivf first.


----------



## Angel baby

Ps... If I get kicked off for being nasty, and bitter... Code word: purple.... (patron) ROTFLMA!!! I love u girls!!!


----------



## dreamofabump

im sorry to here your feelling so down angel. but 9dpo is still early so were all have our fingers cross for you :thumbup: i feel the same sometimes but then really do believe things happen when there meant to. i really hope 'you get your :bfp: soon xxxx


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel!!! that was way too early to test!!! and who gives a crap if you have a cocktail in the TWW, I got totally drunk the day after Thanksgiving, and didn't get my bfp till two days later on 13 dpo....so yea. You need to wait a couple more days!!! drink away! have two for me actually ;)


----------



## AC1987

:( aww that sucks Angel!! ttc is such a hard journey to be on... 


I'm making healthy muffins today...I don't have pumpkin but I do have frozen squash soup so thats gonna go into them... hopefully it won't taste off since I can't remember if I put chicken stock in it or not. AHHH well I'll load it up with nutmeg and sugar :haha: My DH pretty much eats anything I make even if I find it nasty so it won't go to waste :baby:


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning ladies!!! how's everyone doing today??


----------



## dreamofabump

morning :thumbup: im feeling good no signs as off yet but maybe thats a good sign every month i get signs and a :bfn: :cry: so im keeping my fingers ive bedded every other day since cd 10. i was wondering if i could email some one a pic and they could put it up i cant seem to do it xxx


----------



## dreamofabump

how r u doin? bet your getting excited , do u know what your having yet ? x


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies!!

Went for my scan this morning and midwife appt!
So the problem which was there last month is no more :happydance: both membranes have fused!! However apparently theres too much fluid around the baby now... :wacko: so to rule out an infection I got some bloodwork done and will have the result to those in a week or two. 
But baby is doing great growing healthy and all :) Measuring at 22w4d so just one day behind but meh I'm keeping my ticker for 5d :haha:
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_baby22wks_1.jpg

baby is like no pictures please
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_baby22wks_3.jpg


----------



## Angel baby

Amazing pictures AC! Glad to hear of the fusion, hopefully no infection now.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah awesome pics AC!! and how do they know what's too much fluid...do they put a dipstick in there or something?? so crazy!! good luck and hopefully everything is ok!!


----------



## AC1987

hoping4girl said:


> ah awesome pics AC!! and how do they know what's too much fluid...do they put a dipstick in there or something?? so crazy!! good luck and hopefully everything is ok!!

Something to do with the measurements from the baby to the sac I think :p I dunno its all confusing to me... I'm like AHHH is there always gonna be something? but I'm not too worried as they all don't seem to be. :) And I'm still considered low risk,and allowed to travel.


----------



## AC1987

Hey ladies! Hope your weekend has gone well :) 

I made pizza with my DH today :D and been looking at some mocktail recipes :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

my weekend sucked donkey balls....we went to soccer on friday, four hours away from home. the youngest started throwing up about an hour down the road, I had NOTHING to clean it with, and we lots a set of pj's, shoes, socks, a DS charger, and a backpack in the battle. Stuff just got thrown away!! Then 5 minutes away from our destination....he got sick again. luckily DH was there to clean him up that time, I had about all I could take. Soccer was hot, and the kids looked like monkeys on crack out here, they lost all their games. Coming home I had to stop an hour into the trip at a rest area to take a 20 minute nap....I was so tired!! luckily there we had the camper, so I got to nap on the bed. Now we are home (yippee!!) and youngest is sick again, sitting in the bathroom next to the toilet. GRRR!! what a weekend....I'm tired....


----------



## plastikpony

Hoping, that sounds absolutely bloody aweful!! Hopefully you have a fab week that makes up for it!

My weekend was awesome. DH and I spent a bunch of money on plants and did a lot of gardening. In a couple of months we should have a beautiful hedge and lollipop trees! Then on Sunday we went to the movies, watched the Lorax (so cute!) and had yummy buffalo wings and popcorn!

I'm being terrible about relaxing this TWW. I'm constantly thinking about the possibility of being pg and I'm only 4dpo! (I think I'm 5dpo, but FF disagrees). I've had these hectic 'bubbles' in my tummy for two days straight. On Saturday night they were so loud that they kept me and DH awake! My bbs are already bigger (DH actually pointed this one out, they not sore so I hadn't noticed) and another weird thing, my skin looks amazing!! Even our maid told me this morning how smooth it looked. This is not normal at all, since I came off the pill I've had mild but persistent acne, so I've alwasy got some small bumps and marks.

I told myself at the beginning of this cycle that any 'symptoms' I get I will just put down to the clomid, coz apparently that can caues you to feel exactly like you are pg when you aren't. This wait is killing me!!

Mas, how you holding up?


----------



## AC1987

Wow Hoping sounds like a horrible time!! :( :hugs: hope your kid is feeling better soon, try to catch up on rest! 

Plastik, you really make me want a garden :haha: oh I cannot wait to move!!


Today I have a dentist appt... oh joy! Not looking forward to it.. not much new with me, well also today we finally have an appt with a realtor YES! :thumbup: So hopefully we'll get that going :) I feel the baby move every day now... nighttime day time.. I honestly don't think this baby will sleep when its born :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Well he is fine today, but I think he may have wanted to stay home from school so he was all "well, it hurts just a little bit..." I said, you are going to school!! So he is fine, he was dancing around like a weirdo as usual....

Today I have to take my doggie to the vet, I forgot to mention in my rant yesterday that my doggie is hurting, she won't let me pick her up, she stays in one spot, she won't jump up on anything....she is making me worried, so off to the vet she goes...she hates the vet. 

pony~my fingers are crossed for you!!!!! just like...8 more days to wait to test right?? 

AC~have fun at the realtors!! I love house shopping!!! oh and have fun at the dentist...ewww....


----------



## AC1987

Owwww my mouth! well got one of my MANY cavities filled, 6 more to go :( yikes!!! 
Well we moved SOMEWHAT ahead with the realtor.. mostly we just sat down and talked about what me and my dh wanted and what the realtor wanted. So I'm guessing in about the next 2 weeks things will start to pick up.


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey All!!! Hope you are all doing good :)

Things have been going pretty well over here. Finally feeling better, damn morning sickness was horrendous!!!! Glad to see it gone and hopefully it won't come back. Now i am just sitting here trying to patiently wait until my next Dr. appt on 5/2 (9 days....but i am not counting) to find out what we are having!!!! If only this kid would quit being a pain in my ass....literally. Seems my sciatic nerve is where it loves to hang out lately :/
Can feel movement, but only from the inside. OH keeps trying to feel the baby when it is moving but i think i just have too much "padding" left over from before i fell pregnant :lol: Gonna take karate kid to make it thru all of that!!


----------



## lmk423

I just read through all these posts to keep my mind off of myself!... .but I have to ask--
I am currently 2 days late for AF and I got a BFN this morning.... any hope for me still or is the witch just trying to be fashionably late?

I have super sore boobs (and that is NOT typical for me), no cramps.
I am a little nauseous for the past couple days, I have a runny nose and my face and back (which never happens!) are breaking out. I have had a couple spells of a wipe or two of brown CM or clearly old blood-- but they are few and far between over the past week or so..... I haven't used a pantyliner or tampon or anything....

I'm saying a prayer, but I don't wanna get my hopes up. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Girls :wave:I have been laying low. 
Hoping - I hope your dog is ok and I'm glad your son is feeling better - my sons 9th bday is May 4th!
AC - hope your mouth feels better - I hate the dentist!
Angel - have you tested again?
Bree - good to see you are doing good, I would love my lips to be done.
Hi Jeo - where are you in your cycle now?
FXed plastik!!!!
Hi Sandy - sounds like all is good!!
Welcome Dreaming
I hope I haven't missed anyone.
I have a horrible headcold - BLAH!!
Sore throat, stuffy nose and head, sore ears - just all around yuck.
I am cd 11 and I think I may have O'd yesterday (we have been :sex: every other day since cd 6) I have had ewcm since Saturday (cd8) and today it is watery and I had O pain yesterday on the left side. My temp rose today but I didn't have a good sleep last night so I am not sure if it is accurate. But my opk's have been negative so Im not sure if I missed the surge :shrug: I skipped testing on Sat as I ran out but Fri was negative and sunday was negative - no second line at all. Im going to test today in a bit and see. We had a huge snow storm and got a foot of snow yesterday and last night!! Crazy! Now it is all melting.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Sandy that's awesome!!!! I don't count either....my next appointment is tomorrow ;) keep us updated!!!

Mas~lots of luck to you!!!!! I'm excited for you and pony, i want to see how things go!!!

IMK~things sound good, but you will have to wait it out. You may have implanted late...when did your symptoms start?

afm~my doggie is fine...they said she had a pulled muscle and got some doggie advil. She is supposed to rest for 7 days...that should be easy to pull off....


----------



## lmk423

hoping4girl said:
 

> ah Sandy that's awesome!!!! I don't count either....my next appointment is tomorrow ;) keep us updated!!!
> 
> Mas~lots of luck to you!!!!! I'm excited for you and pony, i want to see how things go!!!
> 
> IMK~things sound good, but you will have to wait it out. You may have implanted late...when did your symptoms start?
> 
> afm~my doggie is fine...they said she had a pulled muscle and got some doggie advil. She is supposed to rest for 7 days...that should be easy to pull off....



I'd say my symptoms started about 3 days before AF was due. I'm now 2 days past when AF was due... still nothing. My boobs are ridiculously sore though.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!!

Mas, we missed you!! Let us know what that opk says! Its possible you have a really quick surge (like me) and may have missed it. If I wasn't taking the opk's twice a day I would have missed mine! Just keep up the :sex: and it's got to happen!!!! 

Hoping, glad your pooch is ok. If it's a bit too hyper you might want to close it in a room for a few days, just to limit the movement. I've put up a pic of one of my two crazies, I just love them!!

Sandy, sounds like things are going great!! We'll be (not) counting down to your appointment with you :haha:

Imk, good luck!!! Hope this ends in a nice :bfp: !!!

AFM, ladies, things are strange. The bubbles haven't stopped and the cramps have gotten a little worse. 6dpo today if FF is to be believed :shrug: (I reckon I'm 7dpo - HALFWAY!!). I've had (**TMI ALERT**) diarreah for the last two or three days, and the weird thing is, its *green* :dohh:!! I don't know what to make of it. I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary, I've been on my prenatal vits for months already so it can't be that. I'm starting to feel that monster Hope rising inside of me, and it scares me.
 



Attached Files:







307.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hoping4girl

hello all....
glad to hear things are going well with everyone, crossing fingers still for mas and pony!!! 
Sandy~my DH didn't feel baby move till probably around 22 weeks, so look forward to that!!
IMK~how are things today?

afm---well----boy got sick again. DH took him to the doc as I had my doc appt at the same time, and I guess he has mucus that is flowing down his throat making him get sick. so yeah...now we have nose spray he has to take once a day....goodie. And I had my one hour glucose test today....epic fail!!! so monday I have the 3 hour test...yippee skippy....


----------



## AC1987

I don't understand why I haven't had a gloucose test done yet, they were gonna schedule it for my next appt May 18th(I will be 26 weeks and 5 days) and shes like "Ok it might be a little early-" then she sees I'm having an ultrasound that day and then says "We'll schedule it for 2 weeks after May 18th".... but by then I'll be like 29 weeks almost 30 weeks. :wacko: Doesn't make any sense to me! Cause from what I understood its done between week 24-26.. even the notes I got from them says it. Unless she thought I was alot earlier in my pregnancy then I am.. 


Anyways I made cookies and apparently baby likes them too, kicking up a storm!


----------



## Mas1118

My boobs are very sore and big and I had some more ewcm today but no positive opk yet. I don't think I have ever had sore boobs before O so I either missed it or it's something new.


----------



## hoping4girl

Mas1118 said:


> My boobs are very sore and big and I had some more ewcm today but no positive opk yet. I don't think I have ever had sore boobs before O so I either missed it or it's something new.

are you doing clomid this month? i forgot sorry!!! prego brain!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry your son got sick again Hoping, sure the nose spray will make a difference! I know just how awful a post-nasal drip can make you feel!

AC, cookies!! Nom nom nom!!

Mas, just keep going girl!!!! :sex: :sex:

Guess what girls!? Since yesterday afternoon I have had brown spotting when I wipe!!!! Getting a little excited that the laparoscopy and endo ablation has worked! I'm 6/7 dpi yesterdy and 7/8 dpi today, so it's right on schedule to possibly be implantation bleeding!! I know it won't necessarily result in pregnancy, but I'm just excited that one of my eggy's finally got where it was supposed to go!!! (I hope!!!) :ninja:


----------



## Angel baby

Weew! I missed alot! Lol! DH- has me addicted to this stupid crime city game! I'm determined to beat him and stay up a level from him! Lol!

Goodluck mas and plastik! 

Hope everything is ok with your son now hoping!

AFM came in this month with a fury. I'm at my been trying for a year mark so I cried when AF came and then I got over it. Lol! All is well here.


----------



## Mas1118

I got my positive OPK!!!! Yay! And I'm having lots of O pain on my right side this month which is my better side according to lap and all the ultra sounds during monitoring so we are gonna go into hyper :sex: mode tonight and the next few nights!


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry af got you Angel - maybe the year mark is good luck and you'll get your BFP very soon!

Plastik-sounds very promising, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck mas! Are you taking meds?

My docs nurse called me this morning and they talked me into giving clomid another round at a higher dose. I don't know how she talked me into it again but I go in the morning for a sonogram. I told her the last time I did clomid when I was due to ovulate on my bad side I produced 2 follies on thebad side. I flat out refused the iui part. Just don't need to do that this cycle.


----------



## Mas1118

Good Luck Angel! What dose are they gonna give you?


----------



## Mas1118

Im not on meds just lots of supplements -but I guess they are kinda meds in a way.


----------



## hoping4girl

Angel baby said:


> Weew! I missed alot! Lol! DH- has me addicted to this stupid crime city game! I'm determined to beat him and stay up a level from him! Lol!
> 
> Goodluck mas and plastik!
> 
> Hope everything is ok with your son now hoping!
> 
> AFM came in this month with a fury. I'm at my been trying for a year mark so I cried when AF came and then I got over it. Lol! All is well here.

ah he's ok, doing very good now that he can breath...makes a lot of a difference!! 
sorry af got you, but glad to hear you are trying the clomid again!!!! crossing my fingers!!!



Mas1118 said:


> I got my positive OPK!!!! Yay! And I'm having lots of O pain on my right side this month which is my better side according to lap and all the ultra sounds during monitoring so we are gonna go into hyper :sex: mode tonight and the next few nights!

yes get to it!!!!



plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry your son got sick again Hoping, sure the nose spray will make a difference! I know just how awful a post-nasal drip can make you feel!
> 
> AC, cookies!! Nom nom nom!!
> 
> Mas, just keep going girl!!!! :sex: :sex:
> 
> Guess what girls!? Since yesterday afternoon I have had brown spotting when I wipe!!!! Getting a little excited that the laparoscopy and endo ablation has worked! I'm 6/7 dpi yesterdy and 7/8 dpi today, so it's right on schedule to possibly be implantation bleeding!! I know it won't necessarily result in pregnancy, but I'm just excited that one of my eggy's finally got where it was supposed to go!!! (I hope!!!) :ninja:

ah!!!! so exciting pony!!!! woohoo!!!!!

afm~i got a call from the doc today, I'm severely anemic....I have to take 3 iron pills a day...which will lead to prune juice like an old lady!! I did buy lots of fiber filled crap with the iron, so hopefully I don't get too constipated :blush:


----------



## Angel baby

Mas they put me on clomid 100mg and I'm just leaving the clinic now and they talked me into the trigger again! Lol! But I told them no to the iui because it's just way to stressful to us. Getting off work and worrying etc... I'm scared of the 100mg because by the 3rd cycle of 50mg I was emotional and crazy. Hope the 2 month break from it helped.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah good luck angel!!!! I'm excited!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Thankyou- I'm neutral about it cause I know I'm due to ovulate on my blocked tube side. I really hope the clomid helps to produce a follie on my good open side too. By the looks of the sonogram today it was pretty active on my bad side and only 2 on my good side. Hope they don't back down. I'm really getting tired of all this.


----------



## AC1987

Aww good luck on getting those bfps Angel, Mas and Plastik!!


AFM... omg I'm sooooo emotional... well it started last night JUST before falling asleep my Dh informs me that we probably wont be able to get a house since we can't afford the down payment (sad news #1) then goes onto telling me that the only way we can go up to canada is if I come up with the money.. errmm yeah I gave him ALL my money when I married him :wacko: (sad news #2) then he goes onto telling me that we have no shopping budget or eating out budget and we'll hafta cut back on grocerys (sad news #3) GAH! Not sure why he picked right before bed to tell me. But of course the water works started, as it seemed everything came crashing down at once... knowing we won't be able to eat out on our anniversary, knowing I won't get to see my family and not get a baby shower, and then finding out how we're gonna be in an apt after I had my hopes all high on a house :( So yes... I've been SO very weepy all night and even the morning. I dunno if its just cause I'm feeling sorry for myself or what. But the only good news I got today was that I don't have an infection.


----------



## Angel baby

AC- that seems like alot of bad news at one time and is understandable to be upset. I would have had the waterworks going too. Maybe something will happen and you get to do 1 or all the above. Hugs!


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks hoping, I want a egg plant now! Lol! I gotta go hit up the japenes place for one! Lol! Im having cravings for mangos too so that papaya looks like one so I want that too!


----------



## Mas1118

Our family cottage burned down today. We are very sad and shell shocked. It sucks! I just hope we bded enough to catch the eggy and that this cycle won't be a bust.


----------



## Sandy1222

Angel baby said:


> Thanks hoping, I want a egg plant now! Lol! I gotta go hit up the japenes place for one! Lol! Im having cravings for mangos too so that papaya looks like one so I want that too!

:haha::haha: i got the mango this week


----------



## Sandy1222

Mas1118 said:


> Our family cottage burned down today. We are very sad and shell shocked. It sucks! I just hope we bded enough to catch the eggy and that this cycle won't be a bust.

:hugs: so sorry to hear this


----------



## AC1987

Awww nooo mas thats terrible :( I hope no one was hurt!! 


Sandy congrats on being a mango :)

Today is looking SO much better for me... prehaps this week will be good after all :thumbup:


----------



## Mas1118

Noone was hurt - we weren't there. We will rebuild and make new memories!
I did O yesterday - my temp went up this morning so I am in the TWW.


----------



## plastikpony

Oh my word Mas, that is so crazy!! I'm so glad no one was hurt! We're you guys insured? I know it's devastating, but you seem to have a great attitude about it. At least you get to build it exactly like you want it!!

AFM, my temp dropped this morning, 10dpo. I was so hoPing for another high temp today as that would have made my chart look triphasic. Since that failed to happen I've completely swung the other way, so sure it isn't my month and just feeling generally depressed. Sorry for the mope ladies, I'm just over all this waiting and disappointment. On the bright side my spotting has stopped. It lasted 3 or 4 days. I'm glad it stopped, I was starting to worry something might be wrong!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah mas I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: Glad to see everything is going ok tho!!

Pony...did you have a drink or anything, or have a rough night sleeping?? that can sometimes mess w/ the temps, I'll cross my fingers it goes back up tomorrow!!!

congrats on your mango sandy!!!


afm.....I'm in double digits now!!!! woohoo!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Well, AF got me this morning. I knew it as soon as I took my temp. What a crazy cycle! I'm going to stop putting my life on hold and look into buying a horse. I've been putting it off coz I won't ride if I (ever) get pg. so those 9 months stabling will cost a bit. I'm just so tired of living my life around waiting for my :bfp:


----------



## AC1987

Awww Plastik, sorry AF got you! But hey maybe distracting yourself might do the trick :thumbup:


AFM things are DEF better now! My in laws told us they do want to help us get a house and they offered to pay the whole down payment :happydance: I guess my DH is just feeling less of a man cause he can't pay it himself so I guess thats why he orginally told me no we won't be getting a house... silly DH :haha: Also I think he needs a slap... yesterday he asked me if I needed a crane to help carry my stomach :dohh: 
So today I will be packing up some more.


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- I'm sorry that happen! Hugs!!!!

Sandy- I really want a mango pretty bad!

Plastik- get a horse and I'll come ride too! Lol! You have to teach me though


----------



## Angel baby

AC- yay to the new house now time to look. I have this app realtors.com- very awesome and good about posting pic


----------



## Sandy1222

...just 1 more day to get thru until my scan on wednesday. still not counting tho.....AHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: This year seems to be flying by! Can't believe its May already! Wasn't it JUST April? 

Sandy let us know how it goes!!

Angel? Hoping? how you ladies doing? :)


----------



## Mas1118

I definitely O'd so I am 3dpo today. Trying not to symptom spot but not succeeding but oh well what else to do in the TWW.
Sorry about AF Pony - that sucks!
AC - congrats on the house!

Thanks everyone for the kind words about the cottage - it is very upsetting but there isn't anything we can do but rebuild and look to the future and remember and honour the past!


----------



## Sandy1222

Well.......looks like we are on TEAM PINK!!!!!

Everything looked good on the ultrasound, so 10 fingers and 10 toes. OH was a little stunned as he was REALLY hoping for a boy, but he is just as happy with a girl (and hoping she will play sports LOL)

Got our registry done this afternoon as well, so definately off to a good start :)


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats on team pink Sandy!!


----------



## Mas1118

I feel pretty good this cycle actually. I have been getting bad acne on my back from the supplements and the fact that my hormones are probably working the way they should - I hate it! this month has been the worst so far!! Its weird though because it is mostly on my left shoulder blade and no where else not even my face. My boobs are massive too - they usually hurt and swell up somewhat in the tww but they have been bigger and sore since 2 or 3 days before ovulation, they eased off a bit in painfulness but they are BIG right now and veinier than usual and my nips looked swollen tonight. It could be a sign or just excessive progesterone. I am really hoping this cycle works - 1st one after my surgery so it may be my best chance.


----------



## AC1987

Awww good luck Mas! Sounds good :)


Congrats Sandy on being team pink!! :D


AFM gonna look at houses today :happydance: So excited!!


----------



## hoping4girl

hello ladies!!! 
AC~congrats on the house!!! have fun shopping! ;)

Mas~excited!! fingers are crossed!!

Angel~where are you??

Sandy~CONGRATS ON TEAM PINK!!!! welcome!!!

afm~i am a big fat failure, my glucose test was awful. but, the docs haven't called me to say, hey! quit eating sugar ya fatty!! so I'm still eating sugar ;) and I just said hi to the third tri ladies....can't believe I'm so far!!!! eek!!!


----------



## Sandy1222

I am going for my glucose test at 28 weeks apparently....up 18lbs so far but dr said she isn't worried yet. I put on 5lbs in the last month, so if I keep doing that I will have to really watch my diet then. Finally had to give in a buy new scrubs for work and will be going clothes shopping. None of my old stuff really fits anymore


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, it feels like yesterday I remember you waiting for 12 weeks to come. But congrats on third tri being just around the corner :)


Sandy, It depresses me that hardly any of my clothes fit me :( Just my underwear and socks do pretty much :haha: 


AFM ahhhh I fell inlove with the first house I saw. However it does need repairs its sold as is and owned by the bank, so if there are any major repairs that'll need to be made it'd be up to us..... sooo my DH isn't thrilled over it, hes more keen on the other houses we saw which I really don't like :haha: I felt like I was wasting the realtors time seeing as none of the other interested me after seeing the first one.


----------



## Mas1118

We bought a fixer upper AC and I love it!


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I feel this house I like has so much potential :D My dh wants his parents opinion on it before he makes a decision which I guess is fine since they're paying the down payment on it, but we really won't know the extent of repairs til we get an inspector out... but I'm crossing my fingers that it just needs a good cleaning and paint job :)


AFM just taking it easy this weekend... my dh is sick with a cold booo! Hoping he doesn't give it to me :p


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning ladies. i'm just here for a quick update, my water broke yesterday morning so i'm in the hosp in salt lake trying to keep her in there. Hoping she will stay for7 more Weeks but I have a feeling she won't. So here I sit. Keeping my legs crossed :)


----------



## AC1987

Hope she stays put! So scary!! :( :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

AAAAAH!!!!! Hold her in there Hoping!!!

AC, house sounds fabulous! We need pictures :D


----------



## AC1987

Plastik, how you doing? Yes I will take pics when we go for the 2nd viewing on wednesday... we're bringing his parents with us to get their opinion, his mom already hates old houses, I on the other hand love them as long as the foundation is in good condition(don't wanna fall through the floors :haha:) 


We got some history on the house, apparently the bank owns it now an is basically just selling it for the land value so I dunno if they just want it off their hands or if theres something really wrong with it. hopefully they just wanna get it off there hands.

My DH was being a pain this weekend trying to talk me into a house I DONT like and then telling me that if I don't pick it then we're gonna get an apartment... grrr :dohh: But anyways I think hes finally cluing in what I want in a house. I think perhaps at times his ears just need a good cleaning out so he can listen :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing good... sorry for rambling.


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping!!!!- thinking of you! We are here for u! 

Mas- goodluck and hope u got that egg!

Sandy- yay to team pink!

AC- goodluck on the house!


----------



## AC1987

Hoping, haven't heard from you yet geting worried!! Hopefully everything is going ok :hugs: 


How are you ladies doing? Any chances of a bfp? :flower:

I'm getting scared of third tri... I don't know if I'm gonna be able to go through labour :haha: I mean if I stab my toe I'm the biggest baby.


----------



## Angel baby

Hope everything is ok too!

AC- labor will be over before you know it! :)


----------



## Mas1118

Oh my Hoping - I hope everything is ok!!!!! I am going to hope and pray that everything is ok for you and your baby girl.


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone? 


So got in a 2nd viewing of the house, to find out the bank does not own it, however the people selling it are on the verge of a foreclosure so they're desperate to get it off their hands. My in laws actually like the house :D
However the subfloor needs some repair work... so hopefully thats not too big of an issue but they want us to go ahead and make an offer :happydance:

And next friday is my next ultrasound/midwife appt. :)


----------



## Angel baby

Yay!!! That's great AC! Hopefully everything runs smoothly for you!

Hoping- kinda worried about you, I said a big prayer for you and baby! Well alot of praying for the both of you!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!!! sorry, I just got my computer yesterday and typing on my phone stinks, so its been a while....we have made it almost a week with baby staying in there! I did start to bleed a couple of days ago, but that is tapering off so thats great. last night we had some contractions but they went away, and I was told that with no cushionin in there for baby the uterus will get irritated and contract. So that may be something that happens more often but is ok. and I think that's about all that's gone on this week! 
The main milestone for baby rightnow is 29 weeks, that is my docs goal, and if we make it past then and everythign goes well they will take baby at 34 weeks. so here's hoping to another 7 weeks in the hospital!!


----------



## Sandy1222

Glad to hear things are going well for you Hoping. So are you going to have to stay in the hospital until you have your little girl?? At least you have your computer now so you can keep all of us updated :) Been checking here everyday since your last post for an update. Keep that baby in there!


----------



## AC1987

I think I would go mad if I had to stay in a hospital that long!! Wishing you all the best Hoping, better stay put baby!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Glad to hear things are ok! Sorry your stuck in the hospital! Tell Lizzie I said to stay put!


----------



## Angel baby

You know.... I was thinking, I know that's bad, BUT... Which one of you pregnant ladies are going to name your baby after me. Angela- bright, smart and intelligent people! Lmao!


----------



## Mas1118

So glad everything is Ok Hoping!! Hang in there and keep us posted!
I got a faint positive test yesterday but I had lots of cramps and af was due - she showed late yesterday - it is light but red and watery - tested again today - nothing on the FRER but very faint on the ic so IDK whats going on - maybe a chemical?? I will test again tomorrow. This is my test from yesterday (todays test was so faint I couldn't get a pic ) both tests were taken with 2nd morning urine.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120512-00191-1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Angel baby

Mas! Definitely see it!!! Maybe it's just not ready for frer yet but I think you may have done it this time!!!! Yay!!! Keep testing!


----------



## Angel baby

I hope it's not a chemical! Keep us updated mas!


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: I see a line too Mas! Hope its not a chemical!! good luck :)

Not much new on my end... 4 days til my next ultrasound and midwife appt. :)


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!

Mas, from the looks of your chart I would say that you probably had a chemical :hugs: How are you feeling? There was definately a line on that test, but I see your test today was negative. Hope you're doing ok!!

Hoping, is Lizzie behaving herself and staying up in there?

AC, what news on the house? Any pictures for us?

AFM, CD 15, think I'm ovulating/have ovulated soon. So frustrated coz I went away for the weekend and didn't take my stupid thermometer with me! ARGH!!!! Right around when I should have been ovulating. Judging by my temp, if it goes up again tomorrow I expect that I o'ed yesterday. I guess only time will tell. Keeping on the bd'ing train just in case!


----------



## hoping4girl

she's still in there.....but she is really starting to piss me off!! my husband has already grounded her for putting me through so much pain and crap. 

mas~sorry bout the chemical :( that sucks, I feel your pain!!!

keep bding pony!!! :D


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Ladies - I am gutted but at least things are working. So glad you and LO are ok Hoping, am thinking about you a lot!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- keep in there tightly!!

Mas- I'm sorry! Hugs!


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck pony! I ovulated, I think on cd17 and ended up taking my clomid 5-9 and skipped the trigger shot this time cause my biggest follie was on my blocked tube side. So not expecting much this cycle.


----------



## AC1987

Mas sorry for the chemical :hugs: 

plastik hope things are going well with you :)


angel, aww that sucks :wacko: ... but ya never know!

Hoping, sending you lotsa positive vibes, I hope your baby girl is doing well and you are too...hope the hospital isn't too boring! Are you kids able to visit you?


AFM... still waiting for our realtor to make an offer and for my in laws to sign some papers. Everything feels like its going at a snails pace... SLOOOWWLLYYY.... :dohh: I just wanna have a nursery so I can start buying baby things!!!


----------



## AC1987

Booo!! The bank refused the offer and foreclosed on it... and won't be reselling for atleast a month grrr... 

So now back to square one... hoping I can find one with all the stuff this house had. :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! How is everyone?
I'm doing much better, trying to look at things positive :)

Anyways heres a bump pic of me at 26 weeks... 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_week264.jpg

Hope no one minds :)


----------



## Angel baby

AC- sucks about the house maybe a better one will come along! U look cute!


----------



## Angel baby

Hmmm.... I was looking under our names and apparently I'm a chat happy bnb member, AC- your a addict, lol and everyone else is active bnb. Lol!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: what can I say? I love it here!... and stay at home... have lotsa time on my hands :haha: 

Anyways saw 4 houses yesterday, 3 were straight away no's... seriously this one house didn't have a washer and dryer inside you had to walk outside to this shed :wacko: then the other 2 were dumps... like way too much repairs for us to do. One was OK.. not my fave but I could manage 5 years max in it. However looked online and found 2 houses we were interested in, so passed the links onto our realtor so hopefully we'll get more info on them :)


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck with the houses AC! Hope you find one soon!


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- how are you and baby?


----------



## AC1987

Hoping how are you? crossing my fingers for you that everything is ok!! 


Angel how have you been? 

Mas? Plastik? hows things?


AFM... had my midwife appt and ultrasound, didn't get any good pics as baby was stubborn as can be and covered their face with both hands for like 10 mins so the tech just appologized but it was ok cause I hafta go for ANOTHER scan in a month, apparently the fluid is still high but more in the normal range so they just wanna keep an eye, as much as I hate paying for ultrasounds I would much rather them moniter me then regret it if something went wrong. 
But baby is growing, 2 pounds 3 ounces they say. measuring on time too :) 

As for house situation we did a drive by of the 2 we saw online, one the road leading to it was gravel so my DH was not impressed by that. But I have no issue with either of the houses, each came on about 2.7 acres so a nice decent sized lot :D *cough* maybe my wish will come true and I'll get to own a cow or horse :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Or a goat!!! I want a goat and my neighbor has one and we are in city limits! Lol!

I'm good, just waiting patiently for AF so I can start back over with meds and ultrasounds since I may have ovulated on the wrong side. I'm thinking iui next month but not sure.


----------



## AC1987

:flower: Good luck Angel in whatever you try! :)


AFM.... third tri today!! :happydance: cannot believe it, I swear it feels like yesterday I was bawling my eyes out month after month when AF would show up. 
My kitty isn't feeling too well, we were at my in laws overnight and when we came back I don't think she ate or drank anything :( However she'll drink if we hold water up to her.. just not on her own. Poor thing.. hoping its just a small kitty cold and she'll be back to her crazy self.


----------



## AC1987

*big hugs & prayers* going out to Hoping! Her baby was born yesterday at 2lbs 10 ozs!! yikes!! Hospitals can do amazing things now, so best of luck baby Lizzie!!


----------



## Angel baby

Praying for you and Lizzie!


----------



## AC1987

She posted in another thread that Lizzie is off the ventilator, but is still needing some breathing help. 


AFM.. my kitty is sick :( Might need to take her to the vet tomorrow if she doesn't start drinking and eating on her own by tonight.


----------



## mb0218

I can not believe I just read all 200+ pages of this.:coffee:
I must be pregnant.:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Angel baby

Mb-Wow!!!! I bet it was very entertaining, there are highs and lows in this post! Lol! I'm must be pregnant too, my ta tas are aching, but then I remember they are always aching in my lp phase! Lol! How long have you been trying?

AC- thx for the update, I been worried about both of them. Hopefully 3rd tri goes by quickly for u!

I wish AF would hurry up cause I start on fresh cycle. DH doesn't know yet but he is going to give me a sperm specimen this cycle in a cup again! Lol!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, very glad Hoping and her new LO Lizzie are ok! Thanks AC for the update. Sorry about the house - you will find the perfect one soon!! You look cute in the pic. 
Im ok, just waiting to O. I did a OPK tonight and it has a good line so Im sure it will be within the next couple of days.


----------



## Angel baby

Are you taking any meds this cycle mas? Lots of dust, hope u catch the egg!


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Angel - my FXed for you too!! No meds though - just lots of natural supplements and acupuncture. I am not going to do any more fertility meds for a bit - maybe aug I will try clomid and injectibles before we go for IVF.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah sorry ladies!!! every time i get on to give you an update my computer locks up!! its very annoying!! so anyway, Lizzie is making improvements, She is no longer on the ventilator, just on the cpap machine to help her breath. She has been on there for a whole day so that's good! I am working on breast pumping, I got like three drops out today so that's great :) I'm making improvements :) Sorry its taken so long for me to update, and thank you ac for catching my other updates for me!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- post pics ASAP! Lol! I want to see that sweet baby! Milk will come, takes a little bit to start flowing since you had her early but it will come! Congrats!


----------



## hoping4girl

Lizzie Marie :) She is under lights for jaundice, that's why she has the cover on her eyes, but she is doing better every day!!
 



Attached Files:







1337558098592.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Angel baby

She is so sweet!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## AC1987

Awwww shes gorgeous Hoping!! I have zero advice to give on pumping but I hope your milk comes in soon :) :flower:


Angel, yes I want third tri to go by fast but first I wanna move in and get my nursery set up :haha: I still have nothing ready for my baby! 

Mas good luck! :D Hope you get that egg!


AFM... my kitty is sick so was up all night coaxing her to drink, think its vet time today, hopefully they'll be able to give her something and she'll be alright.


----------



## AC1987

:cry: my cat has kidney failure... so far no stones has shown up so thats good. I won't know if its treatable til tomorrow after the ultrasound. My kitty hasta stay overnight at the vet. And I'm a tap with tears. :nope:


----------



## Angel baby

I'm sorry AC! We get so attached to our furry critters so I know it hurts! Hope it works out!


----------



## plastikpony

Hoping - She is beautiful!!! What an amazing little girl! Keep us updated!

AC - I'm SO sorry :cry: I hope kitty gets better! Is she old? I'm terrified coz we just inherited my mil's 17 year old dog!! She is SO old, completely deaf, 19% blind, has a heart murmur, cancerous growth under her belly. I know she won't last long, but I love her so much already. How do you set yourself up for such heartache? Sending good thoughts to you and kitty!! :hugs:

AFM, 10dpo, nothing to report. Stuffy nose today, has more creamy cm than usual this tww, but I'm SO over symptom spotting. It's never because I'm pg, so why would it be now? Not going to test this cycle at all. Not getting my hopes up either. It would be nice, but if it doesn't happen this cycle then I might get to ride the horse I'm planning on buying on 30 June before I actually get pg, so it's exciting either way!!


----------



## AC1987

:flower: thanks everyone for your kind words! I heard from the vet that my kitty is doing ALOT better, and that if everything seems to be going ok that she'll be out by friday :happydance: However this does cancel my plans for going up to Canada, but I don't care atleast I know my kitty will be healthy :thumbup: 
Also gonna be seeing this house for a 2nd viewing on friday with my DHs parents, hoping they like it, I love it :haha: its like manufactured but has that mobile look to it, which I'm fine with, but apparently they all think that they're not that stable :baby:

Hoping how has things been with you? :hugs: Hope you get to update soon!


----------



## AC1987

You know its gonna be bad news when you go to the vet and they bring you into a private room. Turns out my kitty does infact have stones, but they're tiny and stuck in the tube going from the kidney to the bladder, so the vet said theres nothing else they can do so they're sending her home this evening.
Its sad... :( but if shes still eating, drinking using her litter great we might have a few more months with her. But neither me or my dh want her to suffer, and we know we've done everything possible we could. 

But aside from that. This baby LOVES to kick my belly buttonn! Ouch!

How is everyone else?
Hoping I hope you and lizzie are doing well...


----------



## Angel baby

MB- you still here? How are things going for you?

Hoping- how is that sweet baby? I can't wait to see Lizzie again! 

Mas- did you ovulate? I hope this is your cycle! Praying for you too!

Jeo- where are you and how are you?

Plastik- I say get pregnant and ride the horse! Lol! Just becareful! Fx for you!

AC- I have a 5 year old boxer, who thinks she is a lap dog and spoiled rotten! I couldn't imagine losing her. I call her my good child, she doesn't talk back, she doesn't ask for money and no matter if I am mad or not she is happy to see me regardless. She has been peeing blood for the past week so she will be going to the vet tomorrow. We get so attached to these fur babies knowing we will outlive them. I think u can honestly say, you gave them a good life their short time here with us. So stay strong! :) goodluck with the new house!

AFM- Well, I think AF is well on her way! I chewed my daughter out this morning, I've cried about EVERYTHING and stupid crap! I have had major cramping. I'm sure she should be here very soon. I came home from work early cause my emotions are extremly crazy today and I can't stop! Lol! I'm bloated too. Must be the increased dose of clomid has my hormones screwed up because it didn't hit me until lunch I was being a nut today. I'm a home health nurse and I bet I Teared up at every patient I seen today and that is not like me at all! So CD3 scans should be very close but the way I'm feeling I'm about to say screw it!


----------



## Sandy1222

AC1987 said:


> You know its gonna be bad news when you go to the vet and they bring you into a private room. Turns out my kitty does infact have stones, but they're tiny and stuck in the tube going from the kidney to the bladder, so the vet said theres nothing else they can do so they're sending her home this evening.
> Its sad... :( but if shes still eating, drinking using her litter great we might have a few more months with her. But neither me or my dh want her to suffer, and we know we've done everything possible we could.
> 
> But aside from that. This baby LOVES to kick my belly buttonn! Ouch!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> Hoping I hope you and lizzie are doing well...

Sorry to hear this :hugs:

Have you asked about switching your cat to a prescription diet formulated for urinary stones? There are a few out on the market that do help dissolve small stones without any surgical intervention. Since there isn't much of a surgical option for the ureters, maybe trying one of the diets will help alleviate some of the stones and give her more time? The food can only be bought at your vet, both Hills and Royal Canin are very good brands that we use at my work. I have seen these foods work in many cases of cats/dogs with stones. If you have any other questions feel free to ask me :)

as far as being kicked in the belly button....why do they do this? i have gotten it a few times and it is the weirdest feeling every (esp with a belly ring lol)


----------



## Sandy1222

Hoping- Congrats on having Lizzie and i am glad to see that she is doing so well! Hopefully your next update will bring more pics and good news!! :kiss:


----------



## Mas1118

She is lovely Hoping!! :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!
Hope you all are doing well.


Angel BOO to AF coming... :hugs:


AFM so far things are looking ok... I have my cat now, shes on this special diet for chronic kidney failure. I had NO idea how common that was in cats :wacko: Now that I'm reading more on it, I wish I had paid attention to the earlier signs... 
My DH says we can still go to Canada, we'll see how kitty is doing and all, then we'll just take her with us and she can stay at my sisters :haha: cause he doesn't feel comfy with his parents doing all the special care for her, 3 pills, potassium gel and 200ml of IV fluid a day :wacko: 

But anyways aside from that, gonna see the house again today, hopefully his parents like it, I'm so tired of house hunting now :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I swear I'm a bad luck magnet!! So its a no go on the house we want :( The bank is all stupid about it, apparently since its manufactured they're saying no unless his parents live there.


----------



## hoping4girl

Early morning hello to everyone!! Sorry im awol a lot, I don't have internet anymore and hate typing on my phone. Anyway, Lizzie is doing great!! She is stable and moved into the 2nd room now, so we can see her more often :) her ventilator is out again, and her breathing is very good. She is a rock star! I have lots of pics just trying to get my husband to hook Me up.with internet to show you. :) maybe tomorrow ;) I I hope everyone is doing well, I will catch up hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: awesome news!! can't wait to see more pics :)


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great Hoping!!
Sorry about the house AC.
I got a pos OPK today!! Finally!!


----------



## plastikpony

Yay Mas!! Get to it!

AC sorry about the house :( Just keep looking! You'll find your dream home!!

Hoping, more pictures!!!

AFM, stupid :witch: came right on time :cry: sometimes I feel like such a failure! I'm supposed to be able to do this!! Sorry ladies, always down on cd 1...


----------



## AC1987

aww plastik! You need to treat yourself to a glass of wine or something :flower: drink something for me :haha: Sucks AF got ya however!

Mas, thats great!! :thumbup: good luck :D


AFM... this has been such an exhausting week!! My cats doing... ok. I wouldnt say shes doing great, but shes still doing the usual cat stuff :thumbup: 
Went out for wings yesterday :D Love buffalo hot boneless wings :haha: so good!!


----------



## italianqtpie

I don't even know where to begin catching up!

.My daddy had a massive heart attack on May 10th. After what turned out to be the most awful scary HORRIBLE week of my life he had triple bypass surgery last Friday and today?? he's HOME healing. God is good. I broke out in full body hives and today is the first time they seem to be gone. Hug your loved ones & take care of yourself. That's my PSA. I am BLESSED beyond blessed to have had him survive the heart attack he had, the surgery and to be feeling so well and HOME!&#9829;

Seriously? 2012 can BITE ME. We are preparing to get back in the baby game w/in the next few months.....so GOD WILLING no more family tragedy's...i'll be back VERY soon! :cloud9:


*Hoping-* GOD BLESS LIZZIE!!! :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

oh how scary bree!! :hugs: glad hes doing alright now!! 



AFM... today is my 1 year anniversary :)


----------



## hoping4girl

well, i was all set to upload some pics, but its not working! grr!!!:growlmad:
lizzie is doing great :) getting her oxygen turned down and her feedings up!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: yaaayyy thats great news go Lizzie!! :D And awww sucks the pics won't upload! Maybe try using photobucket or something and just linking them here?

AFM... looking at 4 houses today, hoping one of them works out :)
Then friday evening leaving for canada(with kitty) :happydance: can't wait! Miss my family :(


----------



## hoping4girl

My Lizzie bear!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







F6920084-74DD-42D4-A0D4-BF84C26F4CBB.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 14









1338164497156.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mas1118

So glad she is doing good Hoping!! I love the pics!

Hi Bree! I am so sorry you had to go through all that!! I am glad your Dad is doing well though. Chin up! Keep in touch, we are here if you need to chat.


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: my DH drives me crazy!! So I suggest we pack up the car some last night so theres not so much to do today. And hes like Oh no I need to get to bed early I have an early meeting.... He didn't fall asleep til 2am!! :dohh: And he didnt even wake up any earlier then usual. I think that was his excuse to just be lazy :p 

Hope you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## midg08

:wohoo:

OH MY - Its been FOREVER~! since i've been on here. So Much has gone on both here and in my own life. I have missed you all so much!
Where to start?
When my husband lost his job around thanksgiving this past year we thought we had hit rock bottom. We moved back to our home town found an awesome landlord who gave us 3 months free rent to get on our feet thumbup: really cool) I found a job before my husband since im a CNA and he is in computers. But He started his new job in March. It is totally awesome. He loves his job, he doesnt have to climb high towers or roofs anymore. He works for Caterpillar Global now as an help desk rep. Since December I haven't even had time to think about TTC. I even quit charting my temp, period, saliva with microscope all of it. I have been waiting to receive my insurance at work which includes fertility coverage. 
So we were at my parents house on Sunday May 27 and I woke up feeling like SHIT. Then my son (who is 8) tells me he wants a baby sister...
I immediately went to the dollar store and bought a pg test. Much to my surprise it was instantly positive! :bfp::bfp::dust::spermy:
I went a little overboard on the testing, I have taken 6 tests. I was sure that one of them would come back with a :bfn: or that the :witch: would show up but I go see my doctor on the 6th of June (2 days!!!)

Sorry to crash the post I was just so excited to tell you all because many of you have talked with me and listened to me symptom spot or try all the crazy stuff to finally get here!
 



Attached Files:







151.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6









173.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## midg08

hoping4girl said:


> Early morning hello to everyone!! Sorry im awol a lot, I don't have internet anymore and hate typing on my phone. Anyway, Lizzie is doing great!! She is stable and moved into the 2nd room now, so we can see her more often :) her ventilator is out again, and her breathing is very good. She is a rock star! I have lots of pics just trying to get my husband to hook Me up.with internet to show you. :) maybe tomorrow ;) I I hope everyone is doing well, I will catch up hopefully tomorrow!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beautiful. I haven't had a chance to read back thru all the posts and find out who else has had BFP's! But Congrats everyone!


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh congrats Midg!! :) 


AFM.. fiinally up here in canada been visiting with family as thats why not posting :)


----------



## Angel baby

Midge- Congrats!!!!! Glad everything worked out for the both of you!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## midg08

Ok so I finally read thru most of everything I have missed since December. (that was a lot of pages to read btw) :) 
AC when is your due date? 
Hoping - How far along were you when you delivered Lizzie? 

Off to the Dr. Tomorrow. Cant wait. 
Still feel like this is all a dream. I mean I know people have tried longer than we have (5 years) Including many of you wonderful ladies on here... but untill I hear a heartbeat or see the baby on the screen I just cant grasp the fact that I am truly preggo.
Besides my bbs getting bigger and tender, and 2 days of nausea I just dont even feel it. 
I have a son from my first marriage (hes 8) and I remember being sick from the get go. Of course 8 years is a long time in between pregnancies and maybe I just dont remember anything. :) 
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Angel baby

How did the appointment go?


----------



## hoping4girl

midg! congrats!!! that's awesome!! I was one day before 29 weeks when I delivered...very scary, but she is doing so very well!! I miss her, I have been home for a few days while the boys got done with school, I will be going back tomorrow...I can't wait!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well, I have been so busy pumping and trying to get my house back in order after my mother left I haven't any time to be on bnb...


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats midge!! Sounds like you guys have had some very good things happening lately.
Hoping - I am glad everything is going good and that Lizzie is doing so well!
AC - enjoy your time in Canada!
Hi Angel:wave:
AFM - I have tested the last two mornings and gotten BFN's (its early), but this morning a little while later I thought I saw a shadow of a line but then I just thought I had line eye. I tested tonight again and I got a faint line! I am hoping its not an evap but its pink so i am holding onto that!
Can you ladies see a line?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120606-00221.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20120606-00216.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 9


----------



## midg08

Appointment went great. I am actually not as far along as I thought I was... 
Since I didn't know my due date my Dr. did a sonogram. The baby is only about 2mm big according to the scan and we could see his/her heart beating. Too early to hear it just yet though. So my dr. estimates me at about 5 weeks. I go back in 4 weeks for my next appointment and sonogram. The Dr. was going to take a picture and then for got but the baby is so small you wouldn't have been able to tell what you were seeing besides a big empty looking sac. :) So He promised me pictures next time which is on July 3rd. 
Im just so excited!

hows everyone else doing today?


----------



## Angel baby

I'm excited for you midge! Glad you caught a sticky bean! Be sure when u get pics to post!


----------



## AC1987

Hey everyone :) I'll be back to posting now.. had a wonderful time visiting family. So sad to say goodbye to them all... as I know its not gonna be til next year til I'm back up, however a few will be visiting me once baby is here.
Also cannot sleep due to heartburn :( 

Midg my due date is Aug 19th :D

Mas I think I see a faint faint line... have you retested?


----------



## AC1987

Ladies! I haven't heard from you all in a few days.

Hoping how are you and Lizzie doing??

Mas any news?

Angel how are things?


AFM... house hunting continues.. also my midwife appt is this coming friday. Its the GD test too, and I'm getting an ultrasound. baby is gonna be HYPER :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

I havent really tried this cycle. I've been taking my opks but I don't know because it looked positive for a few days and we skipped BD on Friday and Saturday because we went to Indycar races. It's probably slim this cycle and I'm pretty sure I already ovulated because my cm this morning is post O symptoms. 

My son has lived with his dad for 2 years in North Carolina and moving back in with me on Tuesday next week so we have been preparing for that. Ranger game coming up so I knew we wouldn't try to hard this month. I don't think it's possible I can get pregnant anymore.


----------



## Angel baby

I think I'm going to start taking royal jelly next cycle.


----------



## AC1987

Angel, not sure if it'll help, but I took evening primrose oil once a day til ovulation before I got my bfp. No idea if it helped or anything :wacko: 
bahah hey atleast I know once I have this baby there really won't be that much of a need to get on birth control seeing how hard it was for me to get pregnant in the first place.


----------



## AC1987

A pic of the house we're interested in. Yes its painted CRAZY colors... but they can always be repainted

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_collage1.jpg

Won't know if we can get it til Saturday... and that'll only be if his parents give the ok to make an offer. Then we'll hafta deal with the month long wait of paperwork etc.


----------



## Angel baby

AC- I took EPO a few months ago

I love the house!! Did y'all already make a offer?


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies! I am on CD4 and doing clomid and injectibles this cycle so hoping for lots of eggies! I like the house AC! Its a beauty! i am on EPO until ovulation and I find it works good for ewcm. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## AC1987

I liked EPO cause it made my AF cramps not so bad and gave me a whole lot more ewcm :haha: 

No we haven't made an offer, since his parents are the one whos doing the mortgage they'll hafta, like we'll be making the payments but since we don't have any credit no bank will give us a loan. But yea I'll know by this weekend on what we'll do.

So I had my midwife appt and ultrasound, baby looks good no more ultrasounds :happydance: however I got told that I need to gain about 5 pounds in 2 weeks or I'm gonna be considered high risk :( boooo!!


----------



## AC1987

Well some more good news, my in laws made an offer on the house! So if all goes well then we'll be moving when I'm 37-38 weeks pregnant... eeekk!


----------



## Angel baby

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sandy1222

Congrats AC!!

I am sitting here at my dr for what is most likely a stupid yeast infection that started friday night. Man are these things uncomfortable.....ugh!


----------



## AC1987

awww :( that sucks Sandy! 


GRRR!! I'm SO mad. Of course we can't get this house because other people have come up and put in offers, bank has turned it into a bit of an auction, whoever comes up with the highest bid by tomorrow evening gets it, and I know my in laws won't make it in time and won't offer enough :( And so yea I'm so fed up at house hunting!! Its like EVERY house we're interested in something horrible happens. :cry:


----------



## Sandy1222

AC1987 said:


> awww :( that sucks Sandy!
> 
> 
> GRRR!! I'm SO mad. Of course we can't get this house because other people have come up and put in offers, bank has turned it into a bit of an auction, whoever comes up with the highest bid by tomorrow evening gets it, and I know my in laws won't make it in time and won't offer enough :( And so yea I'm so fed up at house hunting!! Its like EVERY house we're interested in something horrible happens. :cry:

House hunting sucks....but whenever one doesnt work out there must be a reason you weren't meant to live there. Keep your chin up and eyes open and you will find the perfect house!! I have learned the hard way not to jump at the first one that you fall in love with. The right house will come along when the time is right. We are currently renting a house, and although it will fit the 3 of us comfortably, both me and OH are spoiled and stubborn about having our own space so we both agree that we will need a bigger house eventually. We cannot get another mortgage for like 2 more years, so we were looking at some rent to buy options, but then realized that if we take our time we don't have to "settle" on a house just because it is there. Now we are not really looking, but if the perfect opportunity comes along we won't pass it up. Good Luck and hopefully it won't be long before you are in a house of your own!


AFM: well looks like it may be more BV than yeast infection, but she couldn't really tell by looking at it so she took a culture and is having me start some metronidazole gel. Hopefully this crap will kick in quick and make me feel more comfortable!!!! I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow morning, and then next week is my rhogam shot and 28 week appt. I can't believe i am almost in my 3rd tri!!!


----------



## AC1987

Sandy, how did your GD test go? Did you like the drink? I actually liked mine :haha: baby didn't even get excited.. :wacko: must be cause i pig out on sugar all the time LOL!

Angel how are you?

Mas, plastik where are you ladies?

Hoping everything ok on your end?

AFM.. not much happening.. my next appt is in a week.


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy that sucks you have BV, hopefully the symptoms ease soon!

Nothing much for me, I been busy every weekend and I have no idea when I ovulated or if I even BD on the correct days. I had several days of positive opks. My son has lived with his dad for the past 2 years in NC and he has now moved back with me on Tuesday. Trying to get him registered in school and his grades are terrible since he has been with his dad and now I have to reprogram him and change his mind set of how important school is. I went to Texas Ranger game last weekend and we are going again this weekend! I love those games!


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello all! Things are good here, baby girl is doing great! She is 3 lbs 13 oz now, on a high flow nasal cannula instead of a bubble cpap, and will hopefully start breast feeding soon! Also is getting weaned off the incubator to a real crib soon! And I can't figure out how to get a picture off this fancy iPad so I can't upload anything....

Sorry bout the house ac :(

Looking good sandy!! 

Angel.....I miss u!!


----------



## AC1987

aww good to hear things are progressing well with Lizzie! :D Are you able to hold her more now? :)


AFM, since the bank hasn't given us an answer in a week my in laws are talking about withdrawling there offer. So we're gonna check out more houses this week hopefully because its crazy! Some sorta politics going on, either on the banks end or there realtor. 
Also its strange my in laws and family on my dhs side had pretty much ignored the fact that I'm pregnant, actually for the past 8 months they have, now outta the blue they're all so very interested and wanna know if I have everything for the baby and things. :wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping- glad to hear a update, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Angel baby

AC glad they are coming around! Hope u get a house soon!


----------



## AC1987

Looking at 6 houses tomorrow.. so hopefully one of them is it. again.

Had my midwife appt.. I gained the weight so they're happy with me :D However a little annoyed at my midwife as she was trying to talk me outta having my DH with me while I give birth and to have someone else uhh heck no!! theres no way hes getting outta it unless they do an emergency c section and he cant be there.


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck AC! I believe that midwife may have been over stepping her boundaries. What was her reasoning why? That would have pissed me off too!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and I did C-sections for 4 years and even the husband is allowed in a non complicated c-section at most hospitals at head of surgery bed. I don't think I have seen one in the 4 years that someone wasn't present in a c-section and not often did I see one that wasn't the father of the baby.


----------



## AC1987

She didn't seem to think that my DH is informed enough about birth. But hey unless you're present during someones or go through it yourself you're gonna be a newbie at it :p Shes also pro epidural which I found a bit funny cause the reason I chose midwives instead of doctors cause I thought they'd be more natural :haha: not saying I would refuse an epidural its just not my first option.

Still panicing a little how we don't have anything for the baby yet, like a car seat and a place for it to sleep. :wacko: heck I don't even have anything I'll need for going to the hospital... well if my DH makes me hold off too much longer I'll make him go buy pads for me :haha: It'll serve him right!


----------



## Angel baby

Will you be having a baby shower?

AFM- I just don't know what's going on. I went clomid free this past cycle cause I was busy this past month and this is the second month I have had extremely abnormal period. It's coming on time but its light and black like old blood. I mean very light flow and last about 2 days and I'm almost done. My periods are normally heavy the first 2 days and last about 5 days so I don't know what the heck is going on. I seriously took pregnancy test last cycle mid cycle because my cramping and light black period and now I'm doing it again. I think I'm going to call the fertility nurse this morning and find out if I should be concern. It's just not normal for me. I know what old blood looks like and it looks old! Maybe that higher dose of clomid did it 2 months ago.


----------



## AC1987

Hmm how weird... well somethings up if its not normal anyhow. 


I had a baby shower only they just bought me like clothes and my mom made me cloth diapers, and gave me diaper creme, wipes and a diaper bag.. I didn't register anywhere because it didn't work for when I had a wedding either people pretty much bought what they wanted :p But like actual things I didn't get.


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: my in laws surprised me with a baby shower this past weekend!! So NOT expecting it.. but it was great.. they bought me a carseat :happydance: now just need a few more items.


On a side note... I'm HATING this house hunting thing. Still haven't found anything. Houses we were gonna see today got sold over the weekend :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay!! To the shower!!! I hate house hunting too


----------



## AC1987

This thread has died... guess everyone is busy? :wacko:

Anyhow.. looking at more houses today. Maybe we'll find one we like :)


----------



## Angel baby

It has died down! AC did you find a house yet and make a offer? Wow, your getting closer! Nervous?

Mas- how has it been going with you?

Hoping- hope to see a update and pics!

Jeo- what's been going on with you?

Everyone else?

AFM- trying this month has been out of the question, we had some stuff pop up we are trying to handle and my son is here and stealing from me so we have been trying to work on him. We have been to Ranger games to keep are mind off of so much going on here. I did a opk today just for fun cause I realized today I was CD17 and I usually have a positive opk on CD 17 and what do you know, I do. Lol! We probably will BD tonight.


----------



## AC1987

Hoping wherever you've gone to hope all is well with you and baby!!


Angel, so far 2 offers has been made on 2 houses, we're still looking at houses and placing offers just cause deals keep falling through, like our offer gets rejected and such. 


I've been canning lately. I made a batch of pickles the other day. Too scared to try them by myself so waiting for my sis to try it with me. And then today gonna make a habanero hot sauce :thumbup:

I'm more scared of not having a place for the baby to sleep then going into labour at this point, my DH is still refusing to let me get any baby stuff UGH! :dohh: he keeps saying wait til we move. But I'm SO anxious and a nervous wreck that the baby is gonna be born and then hes gonna be all like "Well I don't want to go to the store by myself cause I don't know what to buy" My pregnancy hormones are making me so angry alot and tearful... he used my towel the other day and it was the end of the world :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Oh boy do I remember the hormones! Lol! Hang in there and everything is going to fall perfectly in place :) post a pic of your belly! I bet it's gotten bigger and cuter!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, Sorry I have been awol. I did another month of injections, clomid, progesterone with trigger shot - I had 6 good eggs and nothing! Had my beta on thurs and it was a bfn! Totally sucks.
Im broken and I don't know how to fix myself.

I hope you are well. I am just waiting for the :witch:


----------



## Angel baby

Mas- I'm so sorry! That is hard going through fertility treatments and everything being good with six eggs and nothing! It is discouraging but hang in there, I'd give you a hug if I could!


----------



## AC1987

Awww noo Mas I'm sorry! :flower: 


AFM... well we saw a house on Saturday we liked, and it not bank owned the sellers seems like they wanna get it off their hands so hopefully things work out :D
Omg.. I measured my waist the other day its 37" and my DH goes "Hey thats bigger then my dads!!" :dohh: errmm thanks for that, however I have a baby in MINE :haha:

This was from last week so its still newish.
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-07-10001004.jpg


----------



## Angel baby

Look at you! Your a cute pregnant lady! Love it! Goodluck with the house!


----------



## AC1987

Booo :growlmad: my weight seems to have stalled again, they're not happy about it! Got asked about 3 times by 3 different people on what I'm eating and things... finally they told me I'm doing all that I can but they ran some bloodwork to see if its a thyroid issue. I mean I wouldn't be so worried if I'm off just a pound or 2 but its like a good 10 pounds or more I shoulda gained. :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

You should come to Texas, I'll put some weight on you when we stop and eat everywhere! Lol!


----------



## AC1987

I put on 4 pounds :happydance: eating like crazy trying to pack on the pounds.. just hope it doesn't end up meaning 14 pound baby :haha::haha:

So things looking good with a house we're interested in im SO excited cause that'll mean if we could possibly get it last week of Aug!! :happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

Holding thumbs for you AC!!

Just a quick update on me ladies, I took a month off last cycle and ended up pregnant! It's so funny I could die laughing. I hated all those people who told me that 'it'll happen when you stop trying so hard', and now I hate them even more because they were right!!

I guess it doesn't matter, I'm just super excited and happy about it all. Hoping the little bean sticks!!!!!

Thanks to all you ladies for always being such a great support!
 



Attached Files:







Madness.JPG
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AC1987

omg!!! :happydance: SO exciting!! A HUGE congrats Plastik!!! :hugs: :happydance:



AFM.... forget what I said about gaining the weight, as I just lost it overnight with HORRIBLE diarreah :( Its so bad, I'm debating whether or not to take anti diarreah meds or call the nurse advise line :( :wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay plastik!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Have you been to the doctor yet? That's great!


----------



## AC1987

I'm worried about Hoping... I haven't heard anything from her since end of June. :wacko: I hope its just cause shes busy with the baby. 


the hospital called me, apparently my iron is lower then what it was before. So now I have to take iron twice a day plus my prenatal. They said they'd like to see my iron at a normal level before I have my baby. :wacko:


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks ladies!! 

AC, I was also wondering about Hoping! Praying everything is going well with her and she's just super busy with the baby. Great news on the house! Let us know how it progesses, and NOT cool about the iron and dropping 4 pounds! You're doing so well at listening to the doctors :hug:

Angel, how are you feeling?


----------



## AC1987

How are you ladies doing?


I'm getting to that drained period I think in pregnancy, I was pleading my baby to just get outta me in the middle of the night :haha: however this afternoon I'm still happy with baby in me. 
Heres my latest bump pic!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-07-26001018.jpg

37 weeks tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

Plastik- I'm good, I bought some bee pollen and progesterone cream to try this cycle. AF came for me today so new cycle I suppose!

AC-your belly is soooooo cute!!! You don't have too much longer so hang in there! Hope the house goes thrue for you!


----------



## AC1987

:nope: aww sorry AF came for you!! And thanks, so far things are looking good with the house, right now just in that waiting period while the bank processes financing.. like I wanna say theres a high chance we're gonna get this house but I'm trying not to get my hopes too high cause really anything could happen.

Heres a pic of the house.
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-07-26001006.jpg


----------



## desiree1970

I totally feel your frustration. This cycle I actually BD with my ex, but have already made arrangements for donor insemination that I now won't start until next cycle. The main reason I didn't insem this cycle, was so I can be certain of the parentage of my child.
The TWW is such a pain, especially now since I really want to do the insem, but I would be just as happy if pregnant... just a bit sad because I want nothing to do with my ex.


----------



## Angel baby

It's nice looking house! Fx Everything comes out good with this one! Do you know when they plan on closing?


----------



## Angel baby

Wow Desiree- I thought I missed something and had to go back and see! Hope everything falls into places. Exs suck! Goodluck with the insemination!


----------



## desiree1970

Angel baby said:


> Wow Desiree- I thought I missed something and had to go back and see! Hope everything falls into places. Exs suck! Goodluck with the insemination!

Thanks Angel Baby! Baby Dust to YOU!!


----------



## AC1987

My midwife appts are now weekly! had one yesterday.. I gained 2 pounds so they were happy haha.. 
been having painful braxton hicks, like 2-3 an hour since like yesterday.


----------



## Angel baby

I'm excited for you!! Won't be long!!! Have you decided on names? 

I had my first acupuncture today! Quite interesting!


----------



## AC1987

Apparently they were contractions... I had my baby on Aug 2nd!!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1123655-birth-story-cassidy-renee.html


----------



## Angel baby

AC- how are you and baby? She is beautiful! Everything going ok since you got home?


----------



## AC1987

ohh its been tough...when we got home i only got 5 hours sleep over the course of 2 days :wacko: my moms coming to stay to help out.


----------



## Angel baby

Hang in there, its tough the first week or 2 or month or 6 months, until you get routine going. It's quite overwhelming and especially being your first. Hope you get some rest when your mom comes to help. How's the house stuff going? You have alot on your plate. Did you ever get baby stuff or have a baby shower?


----------



## AC1987

Wow its amazing what one week does... stitches wise I feel SO much better.. not 100% but getting there :D 
I finally started getting sleep too.. monday to tuesday night my dh watched the baby alot :happydance: 
And since my moms been here we've been watching Cassidy in shifts. My mom stays up with her til 3am, well she sleeps when the baby sleeps. And then I take over from 3am. 
Shes doing well, shes almost back to her birthweight. I think shes like borderline preemie. Clothes wise thats for sure!! I had a buncha baby clothes but ended up needing to buy all preemie stuff since none of the 0-3 months fit they swim on her :haha: 

Omg and house wise... GAH! bank and insurance are jerking us about. Ok so first the bank tells us we need to see the money in the account they say this to my in laws since they're getting the mortgage for us. So my dh takes money out and gives it to them. And then the bank comes around and says "We can't accept a downpayment in cash, and we don't know where that money came from" cause apparently they need some sorta paper trail :dohh: And then the insurance people have had our application for over a week and is just sitting on it, so my FIL calls them up to see whats going on, and instead of processing our file they re-send the application. :wacko:
So no ones happy all around. I REALLY hope we get this sorted out soon... I mean as it is its pretty crammed in our 1 bedroom apt with my mom now staying, and then my sis and her hubby are coming end of August so I had hoped we'd have a house by then.


----------



## Angel baby

Glad everything is getting better with the baby! My goodness buying a house is so frustrating! I sure hope you get in it soon! It's sounds kinda cramped with the company and baby!


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh I haven't posted here in a while :haha: the days are so blurry they're passing by so fast yet feels like times dragging. I'm SOOO looking forward to when Cassidy can sleep more then 3 hours in a row!! 
:cry: shes gonna be 2 weeks soon... shes growing up so much :haha:

I miss Hoping... where did she go off to?? I think she last posted in June. :wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Tell Cassidy I said she needs to sleep, so you can rest! Lol!

I'd like to know where hoping is too and everyone else!


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: yea I don't know where everyone went. Maybe to facebook :haha:

So how is things Angel? 

August is such a blur for me. :dohh: I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. I wanna feel normal again!


----------



## Angel baby

Ac- I've been actually back to temping this cycle and started out good but my father-in-law took a turn for the worse and we had to make a trip to Mississippi so I stopped temping for 3 days. I took royal jelly this cycle too. My ff says I ovulated before I left though. Everything going ok for you?


----------



## AC1987

We got the house!! :happydance: closed on it yesterday... such a relief!! :D 

Things going well with baby. I had to cave and give her some formula yesterday as I was so drained I wasn't making enough milk to satisfy her :nope: Also I keep losing weight so I don't think I'm getting enough calories in for me. 

Sorry to hear about your FIL Angel, its always scary having family unwell.


----------



## Mas1118

Wow - lots happening!! So glad you had your baby AC - I read your birth story. Nice house too btw!! Hi Angel - I hope all is well. So happy for you plastik!! Wonderful news!
Hoping - I hope you and the baby are well.
I have been on and off holidays for over a month now. We just got home yesterday from New Brunswick visiting OH's family. Weather has been perfect. I am on my second month of Soy Isoflavones and it seems to be working. I poas earlier and got a positive OPK.


----------



## Angel baby

Ac- congrats on the house!!!

Mas- I need a vacation too!! Hope the soy works!

AFM- I'm 16dpo and of course BFN and im not surprised and getting to the point where I'm just about ready to accept it's just not going to happen! I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## AC1987

So I think we're finally gonna move into our house this weekend :D 

My mom is still staying with me to help out... she says she'll stay as long as shes needed. I'm hoping Cassidy will soon sleep longer thn 3 hours.


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey everyone!!! it has been awhile but things have just been moving along uneventfully for me. :coffee: I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and the baby measured in the 93rd percentile for growth and was 7lbs 7oz already. Due to this, I will be having a c-section a week from today on the 12th since my dr thinks that i may have difficulty passing her thru naturally (shoulder dystocia is very high risk) :wacko: Baby had until Labor day for me to deliver naturally, but she is obviously in no rush to go anywhere at this point. Even if i do go into labor before next week i will be put right in for a c-section. Can't honestly say i am disappointed at that tho, especially if i have some monster-sized kid coming out of me!! :haha: Had a wonderful internal today at the dr and my cervix is still high and closed, and baby is of course still under my ribs trying to break them!!!! I am kinda thankful that I do not have to go all the way to the 19th as i am about done with being pregnant and just want to be comfortable again and have my body back!!!!!


Hope all is well with everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Sandy1222

Well I had my cs yesterday...and I feel like an elephant was jumping on my stomach :(

Brianna Lynn was born 9/12/12 @ 3:31pm 8lb 7oz, 20 1/2 in.


----------



## Angel baby

Sandy that is awesome!!! Love the name and congrats!!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats Sandy!!

Sorry I haven't been on here much.

First a week ago Saturday had to have my cat put down :cry: I still miss her like crazy.. but she was suffering badly from chronic renal failure, I did all I could for treatment but at the end she stopped eating(even with the food stimulants, stopped drinking, started peeing on the floor) It was just sad all around :( 

Also Monday moved into the new house so still unpacking everything, my mom is staying here to help out some.. and to top things off I feel like I'm getting a cold :(


----------



## Angel baby

I haven't been on here much and occasionally my email sends me stuff when someone replies, especially this thread... AC- I'm sorry about your cat, we get so attached to "these critters" and it's heart breaking when we loose them. I'm sooo happy for you that you finally moved into your house. I think it is wonderful that you have your mother to help you because infants are so hard in the beginning especially when it's your first. I'm so happy for you. How is DH too coping with the new addition?


----------



## midg08

hi all! i know im not really part of this group any more since im finally preggo, but i do miss talking with all you. have i missed any bfps? i am 22 weeks now. i have have a great pregnancy so far. my due date is January 28 th and we are having a little girl! So far the name we love is Piper Dianne. 
so how is everyone?


----------



## AC1987

Heeyyy guys!!

Finally feeling more settled in here at the house.
I had my 6 week check up yesterday... can't believe how fast time has gone. Weird how I kinda miss being pregnant :haha: In the moment it felt like it would never end... now it feels like it went by SO fast!
Oh and heres a latest pic of Cassidy :haha: 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-09-19001033_zps67b7ccd5.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-09-19001035_zps799d2d91.jpg


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy is 2 months old now :D 
How is everyone?


----------



## Angel baby

Midge- always keep us updated!! Yay to a girl and I love the name Piper!

AC- your daughter is beautiful!! Glad you got settled in!!

I've been MIA- came on to check this thread! Missed you girls! This is the first cycle, I didn't test really at all for anything, I ignored any ovulation pains and focused on nothing really. So I have no idea when I ovulated. I also probably BD 5 times if not less this whole cycle. I looked at my app and seen its about time for AF and I decided to take a test and it was negative and I'm ok with that. It would definately be a miracle if it was. I literally didn't try this cycle. I hadn't discussed it with DH but I really just feel like its just impossible. I think he knows too because the lack of sex. It's been a almost calming month minus the fact I have teenagers. They probably keep more more stressed then I can handle at times so maybe it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and AC, I meant to tell you, with all 3 of my kids, I was so anxious to have them but after, I kind of felt lonely and missed being pregnant.


----------



## italianqtpie

Hi!! i'm coming back! How long will it take me to catch up? :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

We are gearing up to try this and stick with it this time. 

MISS YOU GIRLS!


----------



## Angel baby

Oh bre!! So glad to hear from you!! How is school??


----------



## italianqtpie

it's great!

This year has simply SUCKED.

Gram passing, my daddy's heart attack, my hubby being ill.

I'm ready for a do-over !

Can't even find my thermometer, so I need to get a new one. Not sure if I should do the temp thing as that brought out the crazy OCD in me...:dohh:


----------



## AC1987

yaayy bree's come back! 

heres a video of cassidy smiling and talking now
https://youtu.be/M5xVZvwikw8

Angel, I now miss baby kicks :dohh: what is wrong with me!? However my mom told me not to rush to get pregnant again as I won't get to enjoy Cassidy as much, which makes me wonder if she didn't enjoy me as much when she was pregnant with my younger sis :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy is 3 months old now!! :D


----------



## AC1987

Aww has everyone gone now? :wacko:
Where has Hoping disappeared to? I calculated that her daughter should be 6 months old now.

Angel hows things with you?


----------



## Sandy1222

I was wondering the same thing myself. It does seem that everyone has disappeared. I can't believe how fast the babies grow up!! Brianna is almost 3 months old now and doing great. Although I have to admit that I also miss the baby kicks...not enough to be pregnant again anytime soon tho lol. Gonna wait a couple years before going back down that road again. 

I hope everything is ok with Hoping and her baby....odd how she suddenly disappeared and hasn't been back on. Does anyone have an email or facebook to contact her? Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## Sandy1222

Avatar pic is most recent pic of Brianna. She is getting along great with my dog and cats!!


----------



## Angel baby

Sweet pic sandy! Congrats! 

AC- I come on occasionally! Glad you got moved in and settled! 

Bre- everything going ok?

Hoping- wtf are you!? Lol!

Afm- I have really stopped trying. I don't opk or anything and have accepted the fact I probably can't have anymore!


----------



## AC1987

Sorry I haven't posted in this thread I thought it had died!!
Anyways Cassidy is almost 5 months now. I'm sad that my mom has gone back to Canada now :( She left yesterday early morning...
Even Cassidy misses her grandma she keeps looking around, but 4-5 months is a long time for a baby, so she probably got used to seeing her around. 

I feel like I have winter blues right now... everything just seems so blah :( I feel like I have nothing to look forward to grrrr!!


----------



## Angel baby

Winter blues do suck! AC she is precious! Too cute!


----------



## AC1987

Shes growing so fast!! 5 months in a few days! next thing I know shes gonna be walking and talking :(


----------



## AC1987

I heard from hoping!!! :D
Lizzie is home now and can eat small amounts of baby food :happydance: 

I read through this thread and found an email address she had left in a post so I emailed it :haha: *feeling like a stalker :winkwink: *


----------



## Sandy1222

AC1987 said:


> I heard from hoping!!! :D
> Lizzie is home now and can eat small amounts of baby food :happydance:
> 
> I read through this thread and found an email address she had left in a post so I emailed it :haha: *feeling like a stalker :winkwink: *

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad to hear that Lizzie is doing well!! Hoping better get her butt back in here and give us some updates and pics :)


----------



## AC1987

Happy New Year everyone!!

Sandy your baby is 3 months? wow!! Time is flying!!


----------



## AC1987

:nope: I'm so exhausted!! I can't seem to juggle both housework and watching Cassidy. I find myself wishing my mom was here daily. Even now I look about and see the place needs vacuuming, bathrooms need cleaning, gaahh everything. But I just want to laze about :( Its worse when Cassidy doesn't want to nap..


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, I am SO SORRY!! I know I haven't been here....Lizzie is exhausting and needy and a huge amount of stress!! Good thing she's so damn cute! :) we are doing ok. I'm going stir crazy In this house, I can't go anywhere with her for fear of here getting sick, and people look at us like we are pathetic with a tube in her nose. I hate that. I don't know if anyone will see this but I hope you do! I update daily on Facebook, mostly with pics so if you are on there look me up :) it's Sarah Hegel...right now my pic is of flowers from vday, but mostly it's Lizziepants :) 
I'm sooo happy to hear of babies and trying and I do love you all! I gave up on updating in the hospital and In the parking lot of the university because the Internet sucked, this page never worked :( and eventually I didn't forget, but just haven't come back. I will see if I can get a pic of Lizzie here :) I hope this makes sense....I'm kindof babbling ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Here they are!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Angel baby

Hoping its so good to hear from you!!! She is so cute! I rarely get on anymore but came on to say, I did it!!!!!!!! I really stopped trying for 6-7 months and I spotted a test and decided to test and BAM! Took 3 different test and all positive!!


----------



## italianqtpie

hoping4girl said:


> Here they are!

Miss you girlfriend!!!! Love me some lizzy!! going to add you on FB!! 



Angel baby said:


> Hoping its so good to hear from you!!! She is so cute! I rarely get on anymore but came on to say, I did it!!!!!!!! I really stopped trying for 6-7 months and I spotted a test and decided to test and BAM! Took 3 different test and all positive!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Angel!! i'm SO excited for you!! PMing you soon. Sure miss you girls. We STILL haven't tried (actually we've prevented) but THIS IS THE MONTH we start again!! lol Enough with me "waiting" till I drop a few lbs....


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow I feel like I missed out on things not being in this topic for a while.. thought it had truely died :haha:

Angel congrats!! :happydance:

and good luck bree!! 

Cassidy is 7 months old now... hard to believe, feels like yesterday she was the newborn in my arms, I miss it, miss the cuddles I got.. shes not that cuddly now :haha:


----------

